# The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!



## ypsifly

I'm having people over on Sunday for dinner, drinks, and passing out candy...but they've all been warned that at 10 the tube comes on and the dead will walk and the living will be quiet.

Anyone else excited about The Walking Dead on AMC? The comic was very well written and it looks like the show will be too.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just heard about this from my daughter last night. She is planning a Walking Dead party for Sunday also. I was going to settle in to watch ZombieLand but now we're planning on The Walking Dead also. I'm thinking a nice plate of nachos should be good. Followed by copious amounts of candy corn.


----------



## JS_280

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Absolutely! I'll be out of town but it's set to DVR and I'm looking forward to watching it. It will be a good show to watch while sitting on the couch and doing some routine firearm cleaning... :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I regularly have zombie drills with my 3 sons (13, 17 & 20)...figuring that if they are prepared for zombies (1), they are ready for anything.

We will all be camped out in front of the big screen eating popcorn and taking notes...








(1) Instead of zombies, think fire, civil insurrection, home breakin, natural disaster. The boys all know what to do, when and where to do it.


----------



## Nasty

*Re: The Walking Dead*

This makes a nice desktop image...


----------



## gorn

*Re: The Walking Dead*

My daughter is driving me nuts continually singing The Sun Ain't Gonna Shine Anymore by the Walker Brothers since she saw the promo. I have it set on the DVR. It looks like it has the potential to be a good show.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later

*Re: The Walking Dead*

A differnt start compared to the comics so far.

but still the same theme.

Ok now it is going much more the way of the comics.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

No spoilers!! I have to wait another 2 and a half hours to watch it!!


----------



## Kid9P

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Loving it so far!

Read the whole comic series, I was thrilled when I heard it was becoming a tv show.


----------



## steveG

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Not bad at all so far... I'm pretty sure I'm in it for the long haul.

Makes me wanna prep an Anti-Zombie Kit!


----------



## FrogmanM

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The first episode was entertaining, looks like I'll be following this series for the long run.

-Mayo


----------



## jugg2

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Very good first show!

I sometimes have trouble keeping up with shows, but I'm gonna try with this one! AMC never fails to deliver some classic entertainment!


----------



## fishinfool

*Re: The Walking Dead*

This show is looking to be my new fave right after Dexter.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Can't wait until next week's episode.



steveG said:


> Makes me wanna prep an Anti-Zombie Kit!




You can have one of mine......


----------



## ypsifly

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Looks like a great show. Awesome makeup and effects, believable characters and as expected, very well scripted. I don't watch much TV and after V let me down and The Event became tiresome and repetitive, this show has my attention.

My Fiance' got creeped out in the begining (the little girl zombie) and left the room to play Farmville. She came back just in time to see what happened to the horse. She won't be watching this show with me.:laughing:


----------



## booky

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I love a good zombie movie, so I was looking forward to this show ever since they announced it. I watched it last night, and it did not disappoint. 

Awesome show, hope it sticks around for a few seasons.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Looks like season 3 is using some creative silencers:


----------



## Tracker II

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I can't remember if there was any plot in Sunday's episode. Too busy going Ohh! from all the head shots and piercings.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> Looks like season 3 is using some creative silencers:



Did you photoshop that? I can't believe I completed missed it during the two times I watched that episode this past Sunday.


----------



## CVLPA

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I saw it too! Awesome!


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Actually, its totally unenhanced. Here's a brightened up view from a few seconds later:









I didn't see it either until the 2nd viewing. So much new stuff (after a slow 2nd season). It took a while to even notice that the silencers (there are at least two) are home made.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Damn! totally missed it.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*

Sounds like a 3rd viewing is in order!


----------



## Alpinebully

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I like your thinking EG. Only one viewing here so far but i have to say i caught the mag-light silencer straight away. 

Then as they were working the prison corridors i started wondering about the battery supply they must have! Id be more worried about the batteries then the ammo yet i dont recall them ever discussing such things.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> Sounds like a 3rd viewing is in order!



That's a great still-shot. I'm thinking the scene and his movements went by so fast that it was easy to miss. I mean honestly, who uses a [email protected] as the basis for a silencer?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Alpinebully said:


> I like your thinking EG. Only one viewing here so far but i have to say i caught the mag-light silencer straight away.
> 
> Then as they were working the prison corridors i started wondering about the battery supply they must have! I'd be more worried about the batteries then the ammo yet I don't recall them ever discussing such things.



They found a bunch of lights and other equipment in the prison. I'm sure they found a nice supply of CR123 cells too. But that scene was likely edited out.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

How the hell can you attach a Maglite to the Glock?


----------



## Alpinebully

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Maybe they got a bunch of our Aussie G17A's with the 'extended barrels' to meet the revised laws back in 2002 because you know, the extra 3mm in barrel length really makes them so much less concealable... Anyways im going off on a tangent, so yeh they clearly got some G17A's, tapped the end of the barrel and somehow drilled and tapped the maglight to thread onto the barrel 

Seriously tho, im impressed they have taken the details right down to the hole in the end of the light, wouldnt be surprised if it was real given that level of detail.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The Walking Dead REALLY need a cameo appearance by FPS Russia and his arsenal...


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*



glockboy said:


> How the hell can you attach a Maglite to the Glock?



You doing it all wrong, no wonder it didn't work. You attach the Glock to a Maglite, not the other way around! Silly. 


On a more serious note, do zombies starve to death?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



glockboy said:


> How the hell can you attach a Maglite to the Glock?



Hollywood magic. 

A homemade silencer isn't the sort of thing a TV show wants to actually use because it might lead to someone making one as well. Then you get major legal nightmares if the design is used in real life by some scumbag. So you make something that looks realistic only. The silenced shot is put in during post production.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> On a more serious note, do zombies starve to death?



No. But they continue to rot away. In about 5 years, their brains will have rotted away to nothing. Thus becoming harmless.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*

Darn, they were starting to look like the perfect energy source. Just put a 1000 of them per building, each on a treadmill with something to chase!


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

If you go to the officlal website,there is a program that syncs with the show so you can answer questions etc as the show progressess. Works on the ipad too.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> Darn, they were starting to look like the perfect energy source. Just put a 1000 of them per building, each on a treadmill with something to chase!



LOL

Nothing but good things could come of that.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

When I saw the guards with helmets; I was like, oh snap! Retreat! Retreat! lol


----------



## Samy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Shhh! Don't spoil it i'm watching it right now. Nothing like searching zombie threads while watching zombie TV...


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The Walking Dead is one of the better cable shows, so good in fact, that I got the season one and season two DVDs...

( couple of other cable shows that are good --- The Killing, Dexter, Homeland, Boardwalk Empire....)


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*

... and Southland


----------



## Labrador72

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Southland was a pretty good series too. 

Another zombie (+vampire + werewolves) series I can recommend is MTV's Death Valley: it's a comedy but hilarious! Definitely worth watching!


----------



## SHADE02

*Re: The Walking Dead*

oh no.. i really hope herschel not become a zombie,
he is a good character,
but , why rick believe is gonna save him, by cutting his leg?


this thing is probably viral, so it wouldn't make any difference, if he cut herschel's leg...
or ??

p.s. S.F.M.B.E.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

remember, Rick mentioned "it's in all of us", so not contagious. Also why she freaked out when she thought the baby was going to be still born. A zombie in the womb is not a good thing.
So, yeah, maybe cutting off his leg will save him.


----------



## SHADE02

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> remember, Rick mentioned "it's in all of us", so not contagious. Also why she freaked out when she thought the baby was going to be still born. A zombie in the womb is not a good thing.
> So, yeah, maybe cutting off his leg will save him.



I Hope so, , the the show is great..


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Amputation has been done before. First time I saw it was in a kung-fu movie. Master was poisoned in his arm, then demanded that one of his students cut off the limb before the poison could travel through his body and reach his heart. In another recent zombie flick that takes place in Vegas, one of the charters loses a couple of fingers only, after a zombie gets a little nibble. In that film, it worked. In many other ones, it just seems to slow down the transformation. 

As far as the series itself, I didn't start watching it until Season 2. And then, not regularly until half-way past Season 2 when they finally picked up the pace. I get it . . . It's supposed to be a zombie LONG-TERM survival series. Not some, "Hey, let's just get to the boat and then we'll see what happens" sort of zombie film. Still, it was agonizingly slow a lot of the time.


----------



## Johnbeck180

*The Walking Dead*

Me and my wife were visiting my Mom this passed weekend. Started watching The Walking Dead, they had a marathon, seeing that the new season was going to start. Needles to say we're going to try and find all the season and buy them so we can catch up. The show is awesome!! We just finished up watching seasons 1-4 of Sons of Anarchy to do some catching up on that one as well, that show is great too.


----------



## gunga

*The Walking Dead*

Love this show. Only got into it a few months ago. Good thing too as I only had to wait about a month for season 3 to start!


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Amputation has been done before....
> ...In that film, it worked. In many other ones, it just seems to slow down the transformation.



In the case of poison/venom, the goal is to reduce percentages. If 65% is lethal and you can cut off the blood flow before 10% of the poison passes, it will just make you sick for a bit. In the case of a pathogen, even .01% will eventually kill, so it would have to be before any single (viable) cell has time to enter.




Monocrom said:


> As far as the series itself, I didn't start watching it until Season 2



The series was created by a zombie obsessed perfectionist who was fired before season 2, for spending to much money. Season 1, episode 1 is better than most movies. You gotta go back.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*



SHADE02 said:


> oh no.. i really hope herschel not become a zombie,
> he is a good character,
> but , why rick believe is gonna save him, by cutting his leg?
> 
> 
> this thing is probably viral, so it wouldn't make any difference, if he cut herschel's leg...
> or ??
> 
> p.s. S.F.M.B.E.




Don't worry, Herschel gets his revenge on Rick in Episode-6, Rick gets bitten on the left hand, Darryl and Herschel had to remove it.

(Just kidding...:kiss


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> The series was created by a zombie obsessed perfectionist who was fired before season 2, for spending to much money. Season 1, episode 1 is better than most movies. You gotta go back.



Now that one I did see. Awhile back AMC was featuring the very first episode all over again, but in Black & White. Very impressive. Ended with Rick trapped in tank and getting a very condescending radio message. When I have a chance, I plan on ordering seasons 1 and 2 on DVD.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

BTW, for those who missed it, Merle is back! But you're going to have to wait one more week to see him.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> BTW, for those who missed it, Merle is back! But you're going to have to wait one more week to see him.


I hope they attach a mean weapon to replace his missing limp. Lol


----------



## weez82

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> You doing it all wrong, no wonder it didn't work. You attach the Glock to a Maglite, not the other way around! Silly.
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, do zombies starve to death?



If it makes sense then it doesnt happen. One would think that for a "zombie" to survive it would need fuel. But that makes sense and this show doesnt make sense, lol. Just look at all those 50+ yard head shots with a pistol. I dont think they missed one shot. Yeah, thats believable, lol.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> I hope they attach a mean weapon to replace his missing limp. Lol



Well . . . Let's just say he's got something over his naked wrist.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I also hope they put in a mean weapon on Hershel as well.


----------



## lordello

*Re: The Walking Dead*

one of the best TV shows ever... but the comics is better...


I wonder how they recharge their flashlight battery... solar panels? dinamo?



inté


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

They found a giant supply of batteries in the prison. That scene ended up on the Cutting Room floor.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> I also hope they put in a mean weapon on Hershel as well.




Just like they did to Cherry Darling in Planet Terror??


----------



## mina

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Love the show! I read through the comics while waiting for season 3 to air.


----------



## Changchung

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Waiting for the 3rd episode tonight


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

You missed it this past Sunday?


----------



## ridurall

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It's about timesomeone shows up on the series with a sword. That gal is pretty cool and knowsher stuff. She even does the twitch after a cut with the Katana to flick theblood away before the puts it's back in it's Saya (Scabbard). I've got anoriginal bring home Gunto (WWII Katana) that I suspect the blade was older thanthe 1934 pattern Tuska (grip) and Saya. It's folded steel with a nice Hamonthat leads me to believe it was made in the old original way in the early1800's or late 1700's. Now back to The Walking Dead, I can't understand whymore have not come up with better swords instead of machetes, crowbars andhammers. Shoot I’ve been collecting swords for the past 10 years and zombiesbeware I’ve got enough for my friends and family. All except one are polishedsharp ready for business. Between thatan my guns we are ready to hold down our little place in the country.


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> You missed it this past Sunday?



Too late to answer? I am not sure, but where I am from the episodes are tuesday 9:30pm


SFMI4UT


----------



## Brahms

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> remember, Rick mentioned "it's in all of us", so not contagious.





But of course it is still contagious. Personally, I believe that the amount of virus one’s body is exposed to determines whether or not one will “turn” in a rather short time, or will be able to die of natural or violent causes before becoming zombified. Look at AIDS, although that might be an awkward comparison at best - get it in your bloodstream, and you’re carrying the infection, French-kiss an infected girl, you most likely will not get it. Mostly every physician will tell you so. 



ElectronGuru, you pointed that out very well!



So, in conclusion: The living are all carrying the infection, yet it won’t break out until they actually die of whatever cause. They get bitten, and thus exposed to a high viral dose, and they turn rather soon. Just my opinion on things, rather reasonable and explainable. Yours may differ, feel free to chime in!





Monocrom said:


> Amputation has been done before. First time I saw it was in a kung-fu movie. Master was poisoned in his arm, then demanded that one of his students cut off the limb before the poison could travel through his body and reach his heart.





Amputation would work indeed, given a few medical requirements. In case of slow tissue degradation, also known as necrosis, it is performed a hundred-fold across the US, the UK and Europe each and every day, to prevent sepsis and blood poisoning. Think of all the diabetes patients where limbs are being amputated – toes, mostly, sometimes feet and whole legs, even. Word of advice: quit smoking! – oh… and don’t get bitten by a zombie.





dealgrabber2002 said:


> I also hope they put in a mean weapon on Hershel as well.




Don’t we all? – Besides, last time I saw Hershel, he carried what looked like an AR15 variant, an M4 probably. Imfdb might tell us what he really carried when they were securing the prison yard in E2.


Let’s face it, so far, Hershel is the only one with profound medical knowledge in the series. Being a veterinary surgeon, he is of great value; knowing his way around organs, tissue, limbs, blood pressure and surgical instruments. Primarily, he is not a fighter, and episode 2 just proved that. Not that he would be useless with a gun – it is just that his medical knowledge is far more important than pulling a trigger.
As for the series itself – being fond of anything apocalyptic, dystopian, zombie-whatever in modern pop culture, I absolutely love the “Walking Dead”. Permanently depending on medical drugs myself, I wouldn’t last long in such a world, though. One good whiff of certain pollen, and I’d be gone for good. Can zombies get asthma, too?!?



It is a refreshing difference in today’s media to see at least a bit of some common sense whipped into a TV series – like, ammunition won’t last forever. Save your cartridges, don’t even think of full-auto fire. Norman Reedus’ crossbow is a sensible weapon, rather quiet (depicted a wee bit too quiet in the series, a 125 lb Horton Scout would still make quite some noise when fired. However, I was puzzled to see a riot helmet visor withstanding his bolts – medieval European crossbolts have been tested and proved to be able to penetrate bulletproof vests rated for 9x19 ammo). 


The latest episodes were stunning. I am glad the producers dared to bring up questionable questions, and to show questionable things. It is rather realistic… and as much as I condemn the “Governor’s” actions in episode three, I can understand his motif. Not that I would do the same if I was in his position…. But then again, probably ten months after the gov’ is out, and when you’ve managed to secure a whole town, and keep it safe – what would you do... ?


This series is enthralling. It keeps one thinking; long after the TV set has been switched off. 

I like that.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I wonder... You turn when you're bitten; you turn you die...

So, how come there were so many dead bodies that didn't turn. So, not all died turn into zombies.

So what is the qualification to NOT turn?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> I wonder... You turn when you're bitten; you turn you die...
> 
> So, how come there were so many dead bodies that didn't turn. So, not all died turn into zombies.
> 
> So what is the qualification to NOT turn?



A percentage of the population that developed an immunity to the virus. It has happened in real life with actual outbreaks. (Though obviously not the coming-back-from-the-dead kind.) I think we'll see something similar. Perhaps even stumbled onto in an odd way. Guy traveling with a group. They get attacked. He makes it out alive. But not without getting bitten on the arm. A small bite that he covers up with a long-sleeved shirt. Meets up with a new group of survivors. Doesn't tell them. He doesn't turn. Then during a smaller attack, the group notices that the zombies treat their new member as if he was one of them. They just ignore him. Or, shuffle by him without trying to eat him. The group notices his "strange power" over them. They make him their leader. Eventually, Rick and the gang meet up with the new group. Suddenly they learn that the rules no longer quite apply. They don't know why. They just know this guy is different.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ypsifly said:


> I'm having people over on Sunday for dinner, drinks, and passing out candy...but they've all been warned that at 10 the tube comes on and the dead will walk and the living will be quiet.
> 
> Anyone else excited about The Walking Dead on AMC? The comic was very well written and it looks like the show will be too.



Wait, there was a Walking Dead comic book? I thought this show was just purely a TV series, but if there is a comic version, did they already run the whole program in the book? 

I try and watch it every week if possible and I've seen every episode this season, but I missed a few due to a move where we shut off everything but basic cable before moving, then didnt move til 4 weeks later, so AMC wasnt on the list of basic cable channels we got at that time. But when I got into the new house, i went to view "On-Demand" to catch the episodes I missed, but they werent playing them, they were only playing the ones I had seen, so I am a bit confused about parts of whats going on now...

Aside from the whole idea of zombies walking the earth eating everyone, which is just part of the zombie-show mythology, there's another huge hole in the zombie plot here. These people are dead, and they are obviously decomposing. So wouldnt it be prudent to just lock yourself in somewhere and wait 2-3 weeks til they decomposed to the point to where their bodies just start falling apart and they cant get around to chase you anymore? It wouldnt take long for that to happen, plus flies and other insects would be laying eggs all over them and that would speed up the decomposition process. I dont see that happening at all yet. Maybe the flies and insects are now zombies, and they too only seek out live food to lay eggs on now!

Just saying......

But not knocking the show, as I think its great, and I've been a fan of the zombie genre for a long time....


----------



## Brahms

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I suppose the common zombie still has some kind of metabolism; albeit a very slow one, to support their bodily functions. Thus, it might be possible that they are decomposing at a much slower rate than usual.


----------



## Samy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I don't if i should spoil it for those that havn't seen episode 2 but in that one the 'governer's' nerdy science guy determined that the 2 zombies that were chained with arms and jaws cut off were in fact starving. They have a very slow metabolic rate, like a sloth. I guess that's why they don't run fast 

Also, in episode 1 series 1, rick was told by the bloke and his son that all the bodies around the hospital were 
put down' by the army.

I love the series. I watch it on cable then buy it on itunes so i can have it on my ipod when camping 

cheers


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Samy said:


> I love the series. I watch it on cable then buy it on itunes so i can have it on my ipod when camping
> 
> cheers



That's an awesome idea!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Find an island, stay there for 5 or 6 years. By then, everyone who is a zombie or would have died and come back as one will have rotted away to nothing. But with "The Walking Dead," that wouldn't make for much of a story-line. So they decided that everyone is a zombie or a carrier of the virus. That presents its own issues though that the show's producers are (so far) completely ignoring.


----------



## SHADE02

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Find an island, stay there for 5 or 6 years. By then, everyone who is a zombie or would have died and come back as one will have rotted away to nothing. But with "The Walking Dead," that wouldn't make for much of a story-line. So they decided that everyone is a zombie or a carrier of the virus. That presents its own issues though that the show's producers are (so far) completely ignoring.



but, even if get away so far, to some remote place without zombies, you or one of your companions will eventually die in an accident or naturally during his sleeps, without nobody realized, and then, it will become in to zombie and kill you in your sleep.

ps S.F.M.B.E.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I have short temr memory when it comes to names, so I dont remember half the characters names, so bare with me here. I have been hoping the 2 girls(names?) will leave that town with the "governor" before he either enslaves or kills them. I like how bad-a** the black girl is, but I was worried the she was going to be murdered out right when she started asking questions about how all the bullet holes and blood got all over the military vehicles that the governor and his men stole after killing that group of soldiers. 

Now what will probably happen is that the other girl will refuse to leave, and the governor will end up murdering the black girl because she suspects what he's up to. That and did anyone notice the picture on the governors wall of his wife, who looked like the blond haired girl? I think he wants her to stay and become his wife or something, which means he'll have to kill the other girls who keeps trying to talk her into leaving. 

Whats up with the governor anyway? Whats with all the heads in the fish tanks? I didnt get that....


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Walking dead future?


**Whats your opinion on these Walking Dead possibilities?: 1. Do you think the 2 prisoners will now be welcomed into the fold by Rick and the others? 2. Will the governor and his people ever find the other group including Rick and everyone else at the prison? 3. Will that redneck dude who was left handcuffed to the roof in season 1 ever find his brother and the other group? 4. What major character will die next? 

**Any personal predictions?: I predict the black girl will kill the governor at some point...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



SHADE02 said:


> but, even if get away so far, to some remote place without zombies, you or one of your companions will eventually die in an accident or naturally during his sleeps, without nobody realized, and then, it will become in to zombie and kill you in your sleep.
> 
> ps S.F.M.B.E.



Yeah, that's the Walking Dead version that makes that a terrible option. In other versions, you have to get bit or badly scratched before you turn. So, in a George Romero zombie film, the island option is still a good one.


----------



## Jay T

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah, that's the Walking Dead version that makes that a terrible option. In other versions, you have to get bit or badly scratched before you turn. So, in a George Romero zombie film, the island option is still a good one.



Umm, you do know that the Walking Dead zombies are the same as George Romero zombies. No bite required, you die you turn. Been that way since 1968.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Jay T said:


> Umm, you do know that the Walking Dead zombies are the same as George Romero zombies. No bite required, you die you turn. Been that way since 1968.



Well, there was that one film in which you turned because of a virus, and you couldn't even kill them with a blow to the back of the head. That was just going too far, with that last bit. Still, it's unfortunate that The Walking Dead decided to take the same route regarding turning into a zombie when you automatically die. Not only would suicides increase with emphasis on destroying the brain. But it basically means that all Mankind is automatically doomed to eventual extinction since why bother trying to continue the human race if zombification will always take place after death. Communities such as the one the Governor created would never be sustainable in the long run. Plus, a bigger population would be even worse since the instant anyone dies, they become a zombie and could go on a killing spree. If it happens late a night, in one house filled with plenty of sleeping people, the results could be disastrous!

The Producers of the show have conveniently decided to ignore all these potential issues.


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*

IF the infection only occurred during the outbreak (to those alive at the time), AND is not transmitted through the blood placental barrier, newborns would provide the basis for a new disease free humanity.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> IF the infection only occurred during the outbreak (to those alive at the time), AND is not transmitted through the blood placental barrier, newborns would provide the basis for a new disease free humanity.



True. But the issue is, if Society starts getting back to normal, every adult NOW would have to be quarantined. Never allowed back into public. But how do you do that since little kids can't raise themselves. And you never know when a carrier might die unexpectedly. Such as heart attack, stroke, or by a myriad of accidents. They return from the Dead and are thus a threat to their own children. That's why everyone alive now being a carrier just doesn't work. 

In the classic play "Inherit the Wind," there's a huge time-line issue that apparently everyone (including the authors) missed. And it's a huge one! It's one that screws up the main argument by the defense attorney. Since it's of a blatantly religious nature, I'm not going to go into detail. My main point is that sometimes a premise or concept is introduced in which the authors or Producers clearly haven't thought things through. This whole, "Everyone is infected and is a carrier" thing is one of those.


----------



## Brahms

*Re: The Walking Dead*

the zombie theme as we know it today originated during a time of social changes, and questioning of morale standards as well as political views. 
Not being a political person myself, and rather make my own conclusions than to rely on election canvassing, I still like that approach.

In the 1960's, people were gaining a consciousness, and asking quite uncomfortable questions. Women's lib, the Vietnam war, the Black Panthers, Watts Riots, Watergate, you name it. Zombies, back then (and even today) could have been regarded as the "ever-dreaded, slowly approaching threat, infiltrating society" - like communists. More than once, Romero's zombies have been thought of as a metaphor for communists, slowly subverting society and our western standards of freedom. Alone, they pose no threat as they can be easily defeated or outrun, but when they come in huge masses, they are a deadly force to reckon with. A political and sociological phenomenon.

I have read numerous postings across the internet about Andrea, played by actress Laurie Holden, calling her *insert derogatory term here*. Personally, the character she plays has her faults like we all do. She's a bit too overzealous at times, quite easily convinced of questionable strategies and agitatorial ideas, but I believe she's a good girl. Michonne will surely whip some more common sense and cautiousness into her (not regarding zombies - it's the living and talking people who tempt Andrea's weak side, IMHO)

oh, back to flashlights - I have seen videos being posted on youtube where [email protected] have been converted to silencers, more or less effectively. Better have your BATF stamp ready before doomsday! However, I bet such a conversion will royally suck on lumens output.

If I may ask, who has ever read about Wyndham's "Triffids"? No zombies, but a grade-A doomsday novel when it comes to the end of mankind and society... especially when nobody is left to take care of sewers and water purification plants. That novel was written over 50 years ago, so today, you might want to mix in lots and lots of facilities of the chemical industries, and NPPs. Things don't look good, should a pandemic zombie outbreak ever become reality. How long do the facilities for wasted nuclear fuels maintain themselves, on auto? five years, six, maybe?


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Spoiler Alert** Do not read on if you have not watched Season 3, Ep5 yet!!!!*


Just watched S3.Ep5, and I got a couple of questions:

1) where's Lori's body? It couldn't have been completely eaten by that ONE zombie bones and all???
2) Rick picked up what appears to be the bullet that Carl shot Lori with right??? So did Carl actually shoot his mom or did she turn? There were bloody drag marks leading away from where Lori's body lay so was she dragged off and eaten or did she turn into a zombie?


----------



## sassaquin

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> *Spoiler Alert** Do not read on if you have not watched Season 3, Ep5 yet!!!!*
> 
> 
> Just watched S3.Ep5, and I got a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) where's Lori's body? It couldn't have been completely eaten by that ONE zombie bones and all???
> 2) Rick picked up what appears to be the bullet that Carl shot Lori with right??? So did Carl actually shoot his mom or did she turn? There were bloody drag marks leading away from where Lori's body lay so was she dragged off and eaten or did she turn into a zombie?



Sadly, Carl shot his mum so she wouldn't turn and she was later dragged away and gobbled up, bones and all, by that nasty walker. One side of his face had strands of her hair stuck around his mouth and his belly was very distended from eating all of her. He was too full and lethargic after eating Lori to attack, which is why Rick was able to get so close to him and mutilate his belly knowing that Lori was inside of it. :green:


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



sassaquin said:


> Sadly, Carl shot his mum so she wouldn't turn and she was later dragged away and gobbled up, bones and all, by that nasty walker. One side of his face had strands of her hair stuck around his mouth and his belly was very distended from eating all of her. He was too full and lethargic after eating Lori to attack, which is why Rick was able to get so close to him and mutilate his belly knowing that Lori was inside of it. :green:



I cant believe that this zombie eat all of her... Bones and all???




Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## gunga

*The Walking Dead*

Thanks. Was wondering about that. Gross.


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The other issue, so far as I can remember, none of the other zombie victims were moved or dragged. They were all eaten in place. 

And, while I am at it. In season 2, at the CDC, they show that the brain stem comes back to life after death. This was shown in Test Subject 19 ( TS19 ) going from full brain activity shown in white, to the brain stem coming back in red. I thought the brain stem only controlled involuntary activities. These include breathing, heart beat and so on. This does not include walking or any kind of movement. But now I am getting really picky....


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> In season 2, at the CDC, they show that the brain stem comes back to life after death. This was shown in Test Subject 19 ( TS19 ) going from full brain activity shown in white, to the brain stem coming back in red. I thought the brain stem only controlled involuntary activities. These include breathing, heart beat and so on. This does not include walking or any kind of movement. But now I am getting really picky....



Yeah, the brain stem comes back to life, and so does the heart, the mind and the nervous system, heck... they can even start to talk and fall in love! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3ErWNBX9Rc


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*

What happen with women that come out from a door? Saved for the men who get bitten outside? I dont remember the names...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## david57strat

*Re: The Walking Dead*

A friend of mine has just purchased Season One on DVD for dirt cheap, and is looking forward to receiving it. I noticed, it's available on Netflix, so I've added it to my instant queue. Going to check it out. I just finished watching four seasons of Breaking Bad, and thoroughly enjoyed it. Now I'm anxiously awaiting the release of Season 05 on Netflix.


----------



## sassaquin

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Changchung said:


> I cant believe that this zombie eat all of her... Bones and all???



Greg Nicotero (co-executive producer, director and special effects designer) discussed Lori's death and subsequent defilement on Talking Dead (episode 305). He confirmed that the bloated walker consumed all of her remains.


----------



## sassaquin

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Changchung said:


> What happen with women that come out from a door? Saved for the men who get bitten outside? I dont remember the names...



Are you referring to Carol, the women who was saved by T-Dog? If so, she is presumed dead and has a symbolic grave in the prison yard.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



sassaquin said:


> Greg Nicotero (co-executive producer, director and special effects designer) discussed Lori's death and subsequent defilement on Talking Dead (episode 305). He confirmed that the bloated walker consumed all of her remains.



That's one thing I didn't like. If you have to explain a scene to the audience, then you've failed as a Director.


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



sassaquin said:


> Are you referring to Carol, the women who was saved by T-Dog? If so, she is presumed dead and has a symbolic grave in the prison yard.



Exactly... I think that because her, the gob and rick meet together. 




Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Samy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> That's one thing I didn't like. If you have to explain a scene to the audience, then you've failed as a Director.




i didn't understand what had happened to Lori's body either.

cheers


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



Samy said:


> I agree, i didn't understand what had happened to Lori either.
> 
> cheers



She is alive for sure... Sorry, I mean Carol...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Here's a better idea . . . Rick stumbles in and catches the zombie half-way done eating Lori's body. No misunderstanding there.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Here's a better idea . . . Rick stumbles in and catches the zombie half-way done eating Lori's body. No misunderstanding there.



Way too simple.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Perhaps. But certainly better than something so complex that it has to be explained to the audience on "Talking Dead."


----------



## HaileStorm

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Could it be that Carol found Lori and brought her somewhere safe to cure her? Lori can't be dead and Carol's sudden disappearance and faux grave doesn't make much sense.


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HaileStorm said:


> Could it be that Carol found Lori and brought her somewhere safe to cure her? Lori can't be dead and Carol's sudden disappearance and faux grave doesn't make much sense.



This is what I think happened also. Since when does a walker eat the bones? Come on not buying this one. Lori coming back with Carol would be a huge WOW! Just what the network would love!


----------



## HaileStorm

*The Walking Dead*



biglights said:


> This is what I think happened also. Since when does a walker eat the bones? Come on not buying this one. Lori coming back with Carol would be a huge WOW! Just what the network would love!



And if I recall correctly, Carol was practising on a walker two or three episodes ago, right? Hmmm... I really do hope Lori is alive. For Rick's sanity too.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HaileStorm said:


> And if I recall correctly, Carol was practising on a walker two or three episodes ago, right? Hmmm... I really do hope Lori is alive. For Rick's sanity too.



Dude . . . She's dead. Carol wasn't the one who cut her open in order to get the baby out. Maggie was. And she had no clue how to do a C-section the right way. Lori died. Carl shot her in the head. She's gone, and not coming back. Let's move on.


----------



## HaileStorm

*The Walking Dead*

Just an opinion. I think she might still be alive. Both Carol and Lori. Besides, there's nothing to move onto. The next episode hasn't aired yet.


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



HaileStorm said:


> And if I recall correctly, Carol was practising on a walker two or three episodes ago, right? Hmmm... I really do hope Lori is alive. For Rick's sanity too.



Maybe Carl miss the shoot closing his eyes when shoot her... 


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HaileStorm said:


> Just an opinion. I think she might still be alive. Both Carol and Lori. Besides, there's nothing to move onto. The next episode hasn't aired yet.



Actually, it did. Many of us get to enjoy it Sunday night. But I know in other parts of the world it doesn't air until Tuesday night.

I won't post any spoilers. I will say that they made it clear that Lori is dead in the last episode. Well, in the next one it becomes (ironically) even more obvious.


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*

In venezuela is the tuesdays 9:30pm repeated the next sunday...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## HaileStorm

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Actually, it did. Many of us get to enjoy it Sunday night. But I know in other parts of the world it doesn't air until Tuesday night.
> 
> I won't post any spoilers. I will say that they made it clear that Lori is dead in the last episode. Well, in the next one it becomes (ironically) even more obvious.



Well, it hasn't aired in my area so I can't really discuss it. 

We're all entitled to our own opinion


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

SPOILER

Rick walks off the set, complaining he is tired of been dirty and covered with zombie guts. He then runs off to marry the girl from another TV series. 

What - that didn't really happen - NEVERMIND...


----------



## Johnbeck180

*The Walking Dead*

Ok just got caught up last night, my wife and I rented all the episodes up till the new season. This show is great!


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



Johnbeck180 said:


> Ok just got caught up last night, my wife and I rented all the episodes up till the new season. This show is great!



Welcome to the club...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: The Walking Dead*

as long as you can sit through S02E02 - S02E07 then yeah its decent series ...


----------



## Brahms

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Have all the flashlights already been identified? 

I might be wrong, but I think actor Norman Reedus is using one of the modern Surefire 6PX in S03E06 whilst sweeping the prison compound. I don't know, however.

I wonder how they maintain their stock of lithium primaries? Maybe they have stumbled across a solar panel, a controller, some laptop battery packs and have bored the flashlight tubes to use 18650s. Heck, you could find probably everything in a world where you can easily suit yourself to an M4 carbine off a dead soldier at an overrun checkpoint anytime.

Ohh, and I have to say Andrea did disappoint me a wee bit in S03E06, but then again, absolutely comprehensible human behaviour. 
No spoilers for you guys and gals who haven't seen it yet. 

Cheers, Brahms


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Brahms said:


> Have all the flashlights already been identified?
> 
> I might be wrong, but I think actor Norman Reedus is using one of the modern Surefire 6PX in S03E06 whilst sweeping the prison compound. I don't know, however.



You mean the scene in which he's got a flashlight in a loose grip in one hand and his crossbow in the other while he's telling Carl how he lost his mother in a house-fire?

In that scene, the light is actually a Streamlight Scorpion LED model. It's tough to tell, but right before the scene comes to an end we get a good close-up of the bezel for just a moment. It could only be that particular model.

I identified it over at the "Flashlights in TV Shows & Movies (Part 4)" topic.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: The Walking Dead*

i like that nerdy guy (scientist?) from the little town. occasionaly he starts talking like william shatner. i love it!


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just happen to see this thread which is great. Does anyone here read the comics? So far, minus a few different changes, it has been following the comic pretty good. Also as Monocrom stated, Lori is dead. How she dies is slightly different from the comic. I am glad I kept watching this show because I almost dropped it mid-way of S2.

Now I just have to find time for Boardwalk Empire.


MINI-SPOILER; HIGHLIGHT AT YOUR OWN PERIL!
edit: I am curious to see Chad Johnson portrayal of Tyreese and subsequent love triangle between Michonne and Carol, if that happens. He should be in the next episode or in Feb.(?) when it re-airs for the second part of S3


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ironically, mid way through Season 2 is when they finally picked up the pace and it started getting more exciting. 

Before then it was just about what the daily grind would be if the Undead walked the Earth. Interesting at first. But there's a reason why it's called the daily grind. Zombies or no zombies.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just a thought:

How long can the human body survive without nutrients, especially water? The human body is 70% water and if zombies don't drink water, wouldn't zombies be dehydrated and dead in just days??


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ok, so I'm completely over-thinking this show, but it drives me crazy that the characters are written to be so stupid. We're up to the mid-season finale and the previews show the group doing a frontal assault on guard position in Woodbury. Why in the world would they do that?

Here's my logic: Woodbury is set up to defend against walkers, right? So they're going to have armed guards at the main entry points, but they'll rely upon barriers like walls and buildings to prevent walkers from entering the town otherwise. Why would Rick lead his group against a fortified position, when they could simply scale one of the walls and take them by surprise?

If there aren't any positions that aren't actively defended, Rick's group could drive into other areas and stir up a giant herd of walkers, then lead them directly to Woodbury. While the defenders are busy with the walker herd, they could breech the defenses from the other side of the town.

At the very least, Rick's group should be well outfitted with body armor. As a former LEO, I would think he would insist upon this.

All in all, I like the show, but I would like it a lot more if there was more intelligence written into the characters.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Rick and the others though know that the place is filled with innocent civilians. Shoving a bunch of zombies down their throats would be a terrible moral issue. 

As to why they're going in . . . to get their people out. Even though it is only two of them. Rick and the rest feel they've lost enough of their group already. They'll fight to hold onto everyone who is now left.


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I am confused as to why Woodbury has guards on the wall at all.

I mean, if the walls are strong enough, the walkers cannot climb so who cares if they stand around? Why waste resources/ammunition/manpower/calories to 'defend' a position which doesn't require defending. 

The walkers would also make effective security to keep out other humans like Ricks gang, if they just left them alive instead of picking them off.

Standing around up there is at least 2,000 calories per day per person, and thats a lot of calories to spend on doing a non-calorie-acquisition job. 70 people = 84,000/day minimum, rationed at 1,200 per day. With active guards, just bump that up to 100,000 calories per day for Woodbury.

Where is all this food coming from? 


Surely they aren't blending zombie and consuming the zombie juice/sludge?


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Rick and the others though know that the place is filled with innocent civilians. Shoving a bunch of zombies down their throats would be a terrible moral issue.
> 
> As to why they're going in . . . to get their people out. Even though it is only two of them. Rick and the rest feel they've lost enough of their group already. They'll fight to hold onto everyone who is now left.



Excellent point. My thought was that the walkers wouldn't be able to get past the gates anyway, so their presence would merely be to keep the armed guards occupied. Now crashing the gate at the head of a herd of walkers... that would be morally unjustifiable.

One would hope that Michonne would have related her suspicions that the Governor has a group of amoral killers under his command, but the general citizenry seem to be decent folk, albeit it bit naive. This would allow the potential to sneak into the town, gather a group of civilians together and explain their situation, ideally forcing the Governor into a nonviolent resolution. Of course this wouldn't make for exciting TV.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I have a feeling those zombies will get smarter or evolve.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Quiksilver said:


> I am confused as to why Woodbury has guards on the wall at all.
> 
> 
> . . . Where is all this food coming from?



The Undead attract their own kind. If you left a handful just standing by the walls, soon you'll have an army of them pushing against the walls. From what has been shown in the past handful of episodes, the walls are strong, but not that strong. A few zombies pushing against one spot could make an opening. Have to kill one as soon as they come into view. As for ammunition, they try to mainly use arrows to kill the zombies. When it's clear, they can open the gates and retrieve those arrows to use again and again. (Though I'm sure someone like the Governor has made sure to have plenty of ammunition on hand. Plus, they did get plenty of weapons and ammunition from the convoy of soldiers they killed.)

They likely have a good stock-pile of food since none of the 70 people in the town look like they're starving. I'm sure they also send others out to look for food or hunt game in the surrounding area.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> One would hope that Michonne would have related her suspicions that the Governor has a group of amoral killers under his command, but the general citizenry seem to be decent folk, albeit it bit naive. This would allow the potential to sneak into the town, gather a group of civilians together and explain their situation, ideally forcing the Governor into a nonviolent resolution. Of course this wouldn't make for exciting TV.



I don't think that's a viable option. The Governor has given those civilians back a "normal" way of Life. They're going to be loyal to him. They'll see Rick and the others as dangerous intruders. Even the most sadistic, murderous, dictators throughout history have won the blind devotion of their people. Not to get too political, but when Stalin died; the people he oppressed didn't dance for joy in the streets. They cried, mourned his death, turned out in the millions to attend his funeral. Same thing here. Biggest difference being that the Governor has done an excellent job of hiding his dark side from his people.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> I don't think that's a viable option. The Governor has given those civilians back a "normal" way of Life. They're going to be loyal to him. They'll see Rick and the others as dangerous intruders. Even the most sadistic, murderous, dictators throughout history have won the blind devotion of their people. Not to get too political, but when Stalin died; the people he oppressed didn't dance for joy in the streets. They cried, mourned his death, turned out in the millions to attend his funeral. Same thing here. Biggest difference being that the Governor has done an excellent job of hiding his dark side from his people.



I suspect that you're right. In any event, it wouldn't be worth the risk to the group to test that hypothesis.

On another subject, I would like to see some creative uses for walkers. Someone mentioned putting them on treadmills to generate electricity. Other potential uses could be to hook them up to plows; have them turning wheels for pumps and grist mills; as transportation (walker rickshaws); and as weapons (e.g., herds, walker heads thrown via trebuchets or dropped in holes as a sort of horrific trap, etc.).

As the show was originally set in Atlanta, I'd love to see someone stop by Museum Replicas Limited and get geared up in full chain/plate mail, grab a flail or sword, and just wade into a horde of walkers. 8^ )


----------



## Quiksilver

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I just don't see Walkers at the walls as a big issue. 

If it is an issue, dangle a piece of meat close to the wall, and use a pole-arm like a Spear, Halberd or Pike to dispatch it. And I sincerely doubt Walkers--who cant breach the prison fence--could breach steel-reinforced 10ft high walls, even in staggering numbers. 

Just seems like a broad waste of calories to have so many guards up there.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Quiksilver said:


> Just seems like a broad waste of calories to have so many guards up there.



Might be a Public Relations gimmick as well.

The rest of the civilians in the town see the guards constantly up there, they just assume everything is good. If something happens, hey; no worries. The guards will deal with it immediately.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: The Walking Dead*

there are so many shows to watch on Sundays:
The Walking Dead
Boardwalk Empire
Homeland
Dexter

I need to get tivo lol.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: The Walking Dead*

So Tyrese was introduce in tonites episode. He will be a good character in the fold.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

No spoilers, please.

In some parts of the world, folks have to wait until Tuesday to see what you and I got to enjoy just awhile ago.


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> No spoilers, please.
> 
> In some parts of the world, folks have to wait until Tuesday to see what you and I got to enjoy just awhile ago.



No spoilers here, just wanted to say that this episode was insane. WOW :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Definitely have to agree on that.


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Man, I can't believe that we have to wait until February :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, I hate this whole Mid-season Finale B.S.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

GAH!! That was inSANE!!! oo:


----------



## phoneguy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> GAH!! That was inSANE!!! oo:



That about sums it up !!

Bryan


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> GAH!! That was inSANE!!! oo:



I noticed a couple of issues. Especially one, BIG, glaring one.

Though will wait until after Tuesday to mention them.


----------



## gunga

*The Walking Dead*

Wicked episode! I can't wait till Feb!


----------



## Samy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just got home from work, time to watch it! WOOOOOO!


----------



## Rat

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> That's one thing I didn't like. If you have to explain a scene to the audience, then you've failed as a Director.



I thought that was pretty obvious in that scene. I think they did a great job with her death a little different but that’s what makes this show.
I love it cannot wait till February.

Good to see there are some other sick CPF member's into TWD.

cheers


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Rat said:


> Good to see there are some other sick CPF member's into TWD.
> 
> cheers




Are you kidding me??? Ghosts, Zombies, and Flashlights goes hand in hand.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Rat said:


> I thought that was pretty obvious in that scene. I think they did a great job with her death a little different but that’s what makes this show.



Got to admit though, that zombie devoured her entire body (bones and all) *way* too quickly.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Never remember zombies eating bones.. That's new to me.


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> Never remember zombies eating bones.. That's new to me.



That is what I said before. There should of been bones left, that is what confused some I believe.


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*

Now we have to wait to february???




Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Do zombies get full?


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> Do zombies get full?



Speaking of that...

Not in this week's episode but last week's - how long did it take everyone to get Merle's comment to Glenn that the zombie would be hungry again in an hour when he locked the zombie in the room with Glenn? 

And has everyone seen this week's episode yet? Can we talk about it now?


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Speaking of that...
> 
> Not in this week's episode but last week's - how long did it take everyone to get Merle's comment to Glenn that the zombie would be hungry again in an hour when he locked the zombie in the room with Glenn?
> 
> And has everyone seen this week's episode yet? Can we talk about it now?



Yeah, I caught that. Was kinda of surprised that they put that in there. Some might not like the comment, but that is totally something that would come out of Merle's mouth.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Speaking of that...
> 
> Not in this week's episode but last week's - how long did it take everyone to get Merle's comment to Glenn that the zombie would be hungry again in an hour when he locked the zombie in the room with Glenn?
> 
> And has everyone seen this week's episode yet? Can we talk about it now?



Yup, caught it too. Definitely something Merle would say. (Politically Correct bad guys simply aren't realistic. Even in a zombie series.)

Enough time has gone by. How completely unsurprising that the one member of the raiding party who got killed was a non-regular on the show. Who Rick initially thought killed him was surprising though. Shane came back . . . looking like Wolverine! 

I kept wondering how the raiding party was going to get inside, past the walls. The Producers decided they were just going to walk in through the medical processing center that Andrea and Michon were first taken to. The processing center that apparently anyone can simply walk through, is completely unguarded and allows instant access into Woodbury. 

:huh2:

Okay, zombies can't turn a door-knob. Still, maybe post a guard at the locked door in order to prevent "terrorists" from coming in and taking what they have? A ridiculous over-sight.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The fight scene between Michon and the Governor... *OMG!!!* ... How inTENSE was that?!?!? ... Me during that entire scene----> oo:


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

You have to like the special effects of the zombies being killed.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> You have to like the special effects of the zombies being killed.



Yeah... good stuff! Do you watch 'Talking Dead' to see how they do some of those effects and the in memorium of those killed? LOL


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Yeah... good stuff! Do you watch 'Talking Dead' to see how they do some of those effects and the in memorium of those killed? LOL



I watched a few of the talking dead shows, interesting how they make some of the guts look pretty real.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> The fight scene between Michon and the Governor... *OMG!!!* ... How inTENSE was that?!?!? ... Me during that entire scene----> oo:



Yeah. This was the Governor at the end of that scene------->  (Only he wasn't smiling.)


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah. This was the Governor at the end of that scene------->  (Only he wasn't smiling.)




BAHAHAHAHA!! Yup! Nailed it!


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*

Check this out;

http://elpoetajose.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-walking-dead-temporada-3.html?m=1


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*

One thing I was a bit confused about: When Michonne drives the sword through Penny's mouth, why did Penny die (again)? The severed walker heads keep biting until their brains are destroyed. The sword thrust was well below the level of the brain. To come straight out the mouth, it would have been inserted through the neck.

Or did others perceive this differently?


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Stopping the Dead – an info/graphic look back at the Walking Dead series so far*

Low res
http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/1...-look-back-at-the-walking-dead-series-so-far/

High res
http://nationalpostnews.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/zombiefinal1200i.jpg


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> One thing I was a bit confused about: When Michonne drives the sword through Penny's mouth, why did Penny die (again)? The severed walker heads keep biting until their brains are destroyed. The sword thrust was well below the level of the brain. To come straight out the mouth, it would have been inserted through the neck.
> 
> Or did others perceive this differently?



Back of the head - top of the neck... brain stem. Dead.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I found the shootout scene ridiculous. Using a park bench as effective cover while a good shooter is peppering you....
So much 'meh' at this episode


----------



## eh4

"28 Day Later" finished what "Night Of The Living Dead" started... the current saga is just a gumbo of bad choices, twisted Hallmark moments and gore. I condemn the series soley on the tactical decisions of how many precious rounds to use up before the inevitable retreat... and the failure to adopt riot gear to avoid some stupid bites... geez. Can't they find a bottle of bleach? The fast bacterial/viral zombies of 28 days later were much scarier and more plausible to me.


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Back of the head - top of the neck... brain stem. Dead.



Yep - at the CDC. the experiment showed that the brain stem was the area that came back. So a sword through the base of the skull would hit that area...


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> Yep - at the CDC. the experiment showed that the brain stem was the area that came back. So a sword through the base of the skull would hit that area...



Yep. Plus my days in the morgue... knock out that brain stem and you just created a vegetable... a rotting DEAD tomato.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> One thing I was a bit confused about: When Michonne drives the sword through Penny's mouth, why did Penny die (again)? The severed walker heads keep biting until their brains are destroyed. The sword thrust was well below the level of the brain. To come straight out the mouth, it would have been inserted through the neck.
> 
> Or did others perceive this differently?



Military and Law Enforcement are trained to shoot a hostage taker or suicide bomber in the "face triangle" (the area between the eyes and mouth) to immediately incapacitate the brainstem which will effectively prevents any muscular spasms caused by shock from a gunshot to pull the trigger or activate a detonator. Shooting or stabbing the head but not taking out the brainstem first can still cause involuntary muscular reactions or spasms that can squeeze a trigger or press the switch on a detonator. 

Blade through the base of the skull and out the mouth = brainstem incapacitation = Game Over.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Here's my attempt at clarification: If you draw a line from the mouth straight back, you miss the brain entirely and sever the spine at around C2/C3. This is definitely lights-out for a human, but walkers are reportedly different.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

How about if stop trying to scramble our own brains by over-thinking a comic book?


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> How about if stop trying to scramble our own brains by over-thinking a comic book?



Sorry I overwhelmed you. I'll type really small words next time.:nana:


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> Sorry I overwhelmed you. I'll type really small words next time.:nana:



Not necessary. I'm quite capable of the larger words... and didn't need a graphic to show me alignment. Been there, done that... with the real thing in my hands - and trajectory sticks... :nana:

I just really have to laugh when the "talk" gets all technical and stuff... it's a comic book - made into a TV series! Enjoy it for what it is... don't try to make it into a "well - in a REAL Zombie Apocalypse..." thing... LOL!! :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> Here's my attempt at clarification: If you draw a line from the mouth straight back, you miss the brain entirely and sever the spine at around C2/C3. This is definitely lights-out for a human, but walkers are reportedly different.



You're forgetting that a Samurai sword isn't straight. The blade curves, and quite a bit. Since the blade was straight when it came out of her mouth, that means the rear of the blade hit the brain stem going in. If it had gone straight in and missed the brain stem, the sword would have come out the girl's nose; at an upward angle.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Not necessary. I'm quite capable of the larger words... and didn't need a graphic to show me alignment. Been there, done that... with the real thing in my hands - and trajectory sticks... :nana:
> 
> I just really have to laugh when the "talk" gets all technical and stuff... it's a comic book - made into a TV series! Enjoy it for what it is... don't try to make it into a "well - in a REAL Zombie Apocalypse..." thing... LOL!! :laughing:



Hats off to you if you worked in a morgue. I worked psych / corrections / probation for a lot of years, but I'm sure you've seen a lot.

I do have the tendency to over-analyze, but then I'm employed as an analyst. 8^ ) I like shows that make me think. I'm all for the escapism of The Walking Dead, but I find the shows more enjoyable when they are consistent in their logic.

Thinking about this a bit more (as ever), I suspect that we all have different tolerances for inconsistency or lack of logic in a TV show. For example, I would bet that if the walkers were suddenly able to fly, people would complain that this doesn't make sense given what the writers had previously established as the ground rules for walkers. 

My tolerance is obviously a bit lower than most, a nit-pickiness that I readily admit to. Rather than "kill" Penny, it would have made more sense to push her to the Governor, then dispatch him while he's trying to avoid being bitten by her. Then again, it would have made more sense for the group to pick up more of the military hardware that they passed over in the first season, or to have spent some time fortifying Hershel's farm when they knew there were large groups of walkers nearby. I would absolutely love a show that would make me stop and think "I wish I had thought of that!" rather than "Why aren't they doing ______?"


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> You're forgetting that a Samurai sword isn't straight. The blade curves, and quite a bit. Since the blade was straight when it came out of her mouth, that means the rear of the blade hit the brain stem going in. If it had gone straight in and missed the brain stem, the sword would have come out the girl's nose; at an upward angle.



No lapse of memory: The sori (curvature) of a typical katana was only about 3/4" to 1". Michonne's sword appears to have a moderate sori. I would completely agree with you if she was using a scimitar or some other heavily curved sword.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I like The Walking Dead, but I am starting to think they should change the name from The Walking Dead to "The Running Commercials"! Because they run more commercials than just about any hour long program I can think of, and its gotten worse as the series has progressed. I decided to time part of it last week, and for example, this is the last episode of this half of the season, and there are lots of questions that needed to be answered by show's end, so I assumed they would at least cut back on their 'commercial marathons' towards the end of that program.. Nope....

So, at 9:43, they went to commercial. They came back at about 9:47, but then at 9:50 they went back to commercial, after just 3 lousy minutes! Then they stayed on commercial for 5 full minutes and didnt come back til 9:55!! The show to commercial ratio for most TV programs is usually between 1/3 - 1/4 to 1. So for every 3-4 minutes commercial break, there's usually 8-10-12 minutes of show(rarely 12 minutes but it does happen). But on the Walking Dead, their ratio is almost 1 to 1. They do 5 minutes of show for every 3-5 minutes of commercials.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Have to agree that it's rather obvious AMC is milking that Cash-Cow for all its worth.


----------



## jslacker

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Love this show!


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

OK - So if the sword went through and came out the mouth, that would indicate that the spinal cord was severed, Right? So, if the spinal cord is severed, then that would kill any signals below the neck thereby creating a vegetable, Right? So, maybe in this instance Penny was stopped, but maybe her head still lived on. After all, the governor had all those heads in the fish tanks. Maybe they did not have the time to film the ultimate head killing head shot. 

Hey - this is a TV show, based on a comic book - based on a fictional creature - A Zombie..


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Have to agree that it's rather obvious AMC is milking that Cash-Cow for all its worth.



DVR for me! No milking here, lol.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



biglights said:


> DVR for me! No milking here, lol.



AMC runs the new episode 4 times each Sunday night. Including back-to-back.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> Hey - this is a TV show, based on a comic book - based on a fictional creature - A Zombie..



Will - thanks for the voice of... it is what it is!


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

No no no, it would have been easier for China, Iran or Russia to start nuking the entire planet while the USA is down an out with a zombie invasion...



Doc Nonverbal said:


> Hats off to you if you worked in a morgue. I worked psych / corrections / probation for a lot of years, but I'm sure you've seen a lot.
> 
> I do have the tendency to over-analyze, but then I'm employed as an analyst. 8^ ) I like shows that make me think. I'm all for the escapism of The Walking Dead, but I find the shows more enjoyable when they are consistent in their logic.
> 
> Thinking about this a bit more (as ever), I suspect that we all have different tolerances for inconsistency or lack of logic in a TV show. For example, I would bet that if the walkers were suddenly able to fly, people would complain that this doesn't make sense given what the writers had previously established as the ground rules for walkers.
> 
> My tolerance is obviously a bit lower than most, a nit-pickiness that I readily admit to. Rather than "kill" Penny, it would have made more sense to push her to the Governor, then dispatch him while he's trying to avoid being bitten by her. Then again, it would have made more sense for the group to pick up more of the military hardware that they passed over in the first season, or to have spent some time fortifying Hershel's farm when they knew there were large groups of walkers nearby. I would absolutely love a show that would make me stop and think "I wish I had thought of that!" rather than "Why aren't they doing ______?"


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> No no no, it would have been easier for China, Iran or Russia to start nuking the entire planet while the USA is down an out with a zombie invasion...



Not if the invasion were happening all over the world. oo:


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> OK - So if the sword went through and came out the mouth, that would indicate that the spinal cord was severed, Right? So, if the spinal cord is severed, then that would kill any signals below the neck thereby creating a vegetable, Right? So, maybe in this instance Penny was stopped, but maybe her head still lived on. After all, the governor had all those heads in the fish tanks. Maybe they did not have the time to film the ultimate head killing head shot.
> 
> Hey - this is a TV show, based on a comic book - based on a fictional creature - A Zombie..




Actually, the show is based on a comic book. But the comic book is based on a true story! LOL


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> Hats off to you if you worked in a morgue. I worked psych / corrections / probation for a lot of years, but I'm sure you've seen a lot.
> 
> I do have the tendency to over-analyze, but then I'm employed as an analyst. 8^ ) I like shows that make me think. I'm all for the escapism of The Walking Dead, but I find the shows more enjoyable when they are consistent in their logic.
> 
> Thinking about this a bit more (as ever), I suspect that we all have different tolerances for inconsistency or lack of logic in a TV show. For example, I would bet that if the walkers were suddenly able to fly, people would complain that this doesn't make sense given what the writers had previously established as the ground rules for walkers.
> 
> My tolerance is obviously a bit lower than most, a nit-pickiness that I readily admit to. Rather than "kill" Penny, it would have made more sense to push her to the Governor, then dispatch him while he's trying to avoid being bitten by her. Then again, it would have made more sense for the group to pick up more of the military hardware that they passed over in the first season, or to have spent some time fortifying Hershel's farm when they knew there were large groups of walkers nearby. I would absolutely love a show that would make me stop and think "I wish I had thought of that!" rather than "Why aren't they doing ______?"




I had an issue with the way she dealt with Penny and the Governor at the end as well. I mean, you know that once she let go of Penny, the governor would still try and kill her, and driving the sword through the back of her skull was probably the absolutely worst choice that could have been made, because now your sword is stuck in the girl, and her father is just 7 feet away from you, and he's going to obviously freak out and attack you instantly, and you're sword is not in striking position, so it made no sense to do that. I honestly expected her to push the little girl to the governor, who was in such a temporarily freakish emotional state that he wouldve probably let his guard down and hugged the little girl, giving you a chance to take him out with little to no resistance, then escape. 

I also dont understand where they are getting ammo resupplies, but Hollywood ammo is always unlimited it seems, and 10-20-30 round magazines always hold hundreds of rounds. Dont know why Rick, as a police officer, carries a revolver either, as police are typically undergunned with 6 shot revolvers, considering some criminals carry 10-17 round semi-auto pistols, but I assume the reason Rick carries his revolver is because its 6 round cylinder seems to hold at least 30 rounds! 

How do the zombie's heads survive under water? Do they also not breath? I thought they had reduced metabolism, but they still need to eat something, so how do they get 'nutrition' if they are body-less heads? What does he feed them when in the tanks, goldfish flakes? 

How did Michonne's 2 zombies survive without bottom jaws, considering they cant exactly eat without them? 


These are a few of the questions I have been puzzled by, but it doesnt take away from my enjoyment of the show, or at least not much. The high commercial to show ratio is what takes away from my enjoyment of the show!


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Oh yeah, I forgot the most obvious and glaring issue, which is how seemingly every character has become a match grade sharpshooter! One would assume that with all the fear and excitement of the moment, combined with the fact that both the shooters and their targets are usually moving, it would be somewhat difficult to hit most, let alone all of the walkers with pistols, and be able to hit them in the head every time! Not only did they all become sharpshooters, they acquired their skills unbelievably quickly! I remember the first season where one of the girls was being taught to shoot, and later on in that show zombies attacked, and she missed the first shot or 2, but after then every shot has been dead on!


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> and she missed the first shot or 2, but after then every shot has been dead on!



Simple, they only hire actors who are quick studies....


----------



## Patriot

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I think I've seen every episode at least once but I almost never watch it live due to the commercials. This program interests me just enough to watch future episodes out mild adventure & curiosity. One of the early turn offs for me, starting with episode one, was the sad state of firearm related realism. 

Besides all of the problems with phraseology and technical missteps, the main character, Rick doesn't even know how to use the sights. He's always holding his pistol above his line of sight and pointing it downward as they would in the hood, minus the Westside "cant" or tilt that some have come to recognize as cool in movies like Bad Boys. Likewise, he never fires his handgun with a support hand yet he seems to make adrenalin filled, running headshots with regular frequency. At least the women and children more often hold the gun properly-ish. 

One of the other main characters in Season One, Shane, now dead, was the other teacher/authority figure who's shooting instruction technique was as stereotypically Hollywood ram rod as one could possibly imagine. The writers apparently thought that the best way to make this guy a hot shot would be to give him the instructional attributes of a high school football coach mixed with a Marine Corps drill instructor. It was really awkward to watch. All I could think of was all the regular people out there who were now thinking...'so that's kinda what it's like." *sigh*

The other issues are almost endless and it's hard not to be a firearm snob when you're reminded every time there's a scene in which guns are used. Of course virtually every firearm safety rule is bypassed or violated at one time or another during an episode. It would be like watching a program in which flashlight use and terminology was constantly confused or compromised, not for the sake of story but because they didn't invite a couple of CPF members down to advise them. Director Frank Darabont apparently just pulls out his 'best guess' when it comes to these matters or he has hired some very unqualified advisers.

Nevertheless, I still watch but I'm not completely sure which itch is being satisfied.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Patriot said:


> Besides all of the problems with phraseology and technical missteps, the main character, Rick doesn't even know how to use the sights. He's always holding his pistol above his line of sight and pointing it downward as they would in the hood, minus the Westside "cant" or tilt that some have come to recognize as cool in movies like Bad Boys.



I've wondered about this as well. My guess has been that because he's English, he may not have had proper exposure to proper handgun handling.

I think one of the most blatantly absurd scenes was the walker herd over-running Hershel's farm, with Hershel's pump shotgun possessing apparently unlimited ammunition. 8^ )

All in all, I like watching the show, but think it could benefit greatly from some knowledgeable advisers.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> I had an issue with the way she dealt with Penny and the Governor at the end as well. I mean, you know that once she let go of Penny, the governor would still try and kill her, and driving the sword through the back of her skull was probably the absolutely worst choice that could have been made, because now your sword is stuck in the girl, and her father is just 7 feet away from you, and he's going to obviously freak out and attack you instantly, and you're sword is not in striking position, so it made no sense to do that. I honestly expected her to push the little girl to the governor, who was in such a temporarily freakish emotional state that he wouldve probably let his guard down and hugged the little girl, giving you a chance to take him out with little to no resistance, then escape.
> 
> I also dont understand where they are getting ammo resupplies, but Hollywood ammo is always unlimited it seems, and 10-20-30 round magazines always hold hundreds of rounds. Dont know why Rick, as a police officer, carries a revolver either, as police are typically undergunned with 6 shot revolvers, considering some criminals carry 10-17 round semi-auto pistols, but I assume the reason Rick carries his revolver is because its 6 round cylinder seems to hold at least 30 rounds!
> 
> How do the zombie's heads survive under water? Do they also not breath? I thought they had reduced metabolism, but they still need to eat something, so how do they get 'nutrition' if they are body-less heads? What does he feed them when in the tanks, goldfish flakes?
> 
> How did Michonne's 2 zombies survive without bottom jaws, considering they cant exactly eat without them?
> 
> 
> These are a few of the questions I have been puzzled by, but it doesnt take away from my enjoyment of the show, or at least not much. The high commercial to show ratio is what takes away from my enjoyment of the show!



The way I conceptualize this is that the walkers don't need to eat, as they are functionally dead. They have a drive to eat in a primitive sort of way (not sure why, but I'd love to hear theories on this), but don't digest what they consume. My reasoning on this is that we've seen partially disemboweled walkers that don't appear to any different than otherwise intact walkers.

My guess is that the walkers continue to decompose and become weaker over time. I'm not sure why walkers without arms or teeth would be more docile than those so equipped, but perhaps there is some logic there that I'm missing.

I'm also not sure why the characters all appear to be using centerfire weapons. The walkers appear to be pretty well rotted, as we've seen people crush their skulls with their boots. If this is the case, why not use a .22LR rifle? For that matter, a suppressed Ruger 10/22 seems like it would be ideal for taking out hordes of walkers without making too much noise.

Though I must admit, I absolutely love the idea of the Governor feeding the walker heads goldfish flakes. That's a hilarious image! 8^ )


----------



## Lit Up

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> I'm also not sure why the characters all appear to be using centerfire weapons. The walkers appear to be pretty well rotted, as we've seen people crush their skulls with their boots. If this is the case, why not use a .22LR rifle? For that matter, a suppressed Ruger 10/22 seems like it would be ideal for taking out hordes of walkers without making too much noise.



I state this constantly! 

No way would I pack around a cumbersome crossbow with 4-5 arrows vs. a 10/22 with a few thousand rounds. Double that on a shotgun's ammo weight! Just crazy.

Now if we're talking the zombies in Brad Pitt's upcoming World War Z movie, I'm not sure any gun would be appropriate. That's just a fast moving tidal wave of anger and teeth! Just head for the offshore aircraft carriers.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The issue with the Walkers being more docile without arms or jaws was explained on Talking Dead. They do need to eat to continue to "live", as it were. Without arms to grab on to something to eat, they are really rather docile. Without jaws, they cannot bite. If they do not eat, they do "die" very slowly. Their metabolism slows and they "decompose" at a quicker rate than if they fed as needed. Without a way to eat, they do eventually starve to death... as it were.. but it would take awhile.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> The issue with the Walkers being more docile without arms or jaws was explained on Talking Dead. They do need to eat to continue to "live", as it were. Without arms to grab on to something to eat, they are really rather docile. Without jaws, they cannot bite. If they do not eat, they do "die" very slowly. Their metabolism slows and they "decompose" at a quicker rate than if they fed as needed. Without a way to eat, they do eventually starve to death... as it were.. but it would take awhile.



Thanks for jarring my memory. I recall them talking about this, but it didn't make sense to me. To turn off the desire to eat would indicate there is still blood flow with glucose regulation. I thought they established at the end of Season 1 that the walkers die completely before the brain stem reactivates. 

I guess this is another one of those situations in which we smile, nod, and let it pass. 8^ )


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Doc Nonverbal said:


> Thanks for jarring my memory. I recall them talking about this, but it didn't make sense to me. To turn off the desire to eat would indicate there is still blood flow with glucose regulation. I thought they established at the end of Season 1 that the walkers die completely before the brain stem reactivates.
> 
> I guess this is another one of those situations in which we smile, nod, and let it pass. 8^ )




I did remember something about them having a slow metabolism and that they did need to eat, which is why I didnt understand how a corpseless head could survive, because I still assume they need a stomach and intestines to digest the food that they supposedly need, and without a torso, there would be no digestive organs. So I am at least a little confused as to how they heads would survive in a fish tank with no body, and again, do they not need air?


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> So I am at least a little confused as to how they heads would survive in a fish tank with no body, and again, do they not need air?



Because its creepy! 

Though Monocrom covered some of this already, there's no metabolism as such. The organism IS dead, the cells just don't know enough to stop functioning, pulling energy from themselves/each other and decomposing in the process.


----------



## Doc Nonverbal

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Lit Up said:


> Now if we're talking the zombies in Brad Pitt's upcoming World War Z movie, I'm not sure any gun would be appropriate. That's just a fast moving tidal wave of anger and teeth! Just head for the offshore aircraft carriers.



Holy smokes! I just watched the trailer (thanks for the link!). It looks like WWZ is going to make TWD look like a Sunday stroll through the park! Slow-moving "walkers" are one thing, but sprinting hordes of zombies that function like ants? I'm thinking M134 Minigun (or maybe a M61 Vulcan for that matter) with a whole bunch of pre-set M18 Claymores - then try to funnel them into a long narrow street.

I'm looking forward to the release date!


----------



## MojaveMoon07

*Re: The Walking Dead*

#1 I believe The Walking Dead returns this Sunday

#2 AMC's website says there'll be a season two and season three marathon this weekend
http://blogs.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/2013/02/season-2-3-marathon.php

#3 Michael Rooker will be on an upcoming episode of Mythbusters
http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/02/07/walking-dead-mythbusters/


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I'm watching the 1st episode of the new season of the show, and at 29 minutes into the show, we were into the 4th commercial break! It just never ceases to amaze me how much time the producers and the network have devoted to commercials! I've never in my life seen any show with this many commercials....

Update: Its now 9:41 and we are now 2 minutes into the 5th commercial break!

Well, after spending about 27 minutes on commercials over an hour show, I gotta say this wasnt the best episode of all time, and it was more ridiculous than previous episodes. Its still a pretty good show, but now Rick is losing it, and they spent too much time on dumb drama like this "issue" between Glenn and his girlfriend, which is a complete mystery as to why there would be any issue(???), but there is for some reason. At least its not predictable for the most part.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> . . . and they spent too much time on dumb drama like this "issue" between Glenn and his girlfriend, which is a complete mystery as to why there would be any issue(???), but there is for some reason. At least its not predictable for the most part.



Previous episode, the Governor ripped off Maggie's clothes and forcefully bent her over a table. Use your imagination regarding what he did next. And oh yes, Glenn knows what took place.

I still hate the fact that they get the little details wrong. Hershel tells Rick that Mishone is out like a light after treating her wounds, and then immediately says she might have a concussion. Yeah . . . She might have that . . . so an experienced doctor like Hershel let's he fall asleep! I don't think so! The show is great, but they keep screwing up little details all the time.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Previous episode, the Governor ripped off Maggie's clothes and forcefully bent her over a table. Use your imagination regarding what he did next. And oh yes, Glenn knows what took place.
> 
> I still hate the fact that they get the little details wrong. Hershel tells Rick that Mishone is out like a light after treating her wounds, and then immediately says she might have a concussion. Yeah . . . She might have that . . . so an experienced doctor like Hershel let's he fall asleep! I don't think so! The show is great, but they keep screwing up little details all the time.




After bending her over the table, nothing happened..... Remember? He only did it to scare her, but then he drug her into the other room with Glenn mostly naked. Im pretty sure that Glenn asked her if he had "hurt her"(ie raped her) and she said no. Regardless of whether he raped her or not, why would that create an issue in their relationship? If my girlfriend was captured and forcibly raped, or in this case, only had her clothes ripped off, that wouldnt become an "issue" that would cause me to think any less of her, and it makes even less sense for her to think any less of Glenn. Was Glenn supposed to grow super powers and bust through the walls, while reflecting bullets, to save her? I'm not sure where they are going with this and it doesnt make sense why there would be an "issue" between them now. In fact, you'd think they'd be closer for the experience if anything....

But the most ridiculous part was the very beginning, where just a few people managed to rush an entire town with a few guns and rescue everyone, unhurt and get away in 1 minute! Didnt the mayor make it a point to add extra security because he expected an attack? Yet here they are, completely unprepared for the 1st time in the series, allowing a group of people to penetrate to within 30 feet of their gathering!

*Disclaimer: I know its just a dumb TV show about zombies, so its already unrealistic by design, but any show, even the most unrealistic, should still be directed in a way that makes it 'seem' as consistent and believable as possible. The more inconsistencies the more disappointing the show becomes....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> After bending her over the table, nothing happened..... Remember? He only did it to scare her, but then he drug her into the other room with Glenn mostly naked. Im pretty sure that Glenn asked her if he had "hurt her"(ie raped her) and she said no. Regardless of whether he raped her or not, why would that create an issue in their relationship?



Are you serious?? Why would that create an issue? That would cause a huge issue, even if a zombie apocalypse didn't take place. I'm not going to get into it because it's definitely not a discussion for a family friendly forum. All I will say is that _any_ horrifically violent event in one's Life is going to have an effect those closest to that individual. 

As for the show itself . . . despite being cable TV, there's a lot they still can't show. A brutal rape would be one of those things. It was implied that he did more than just rip her clothes off and bend her over a table. Implied events and scenes taking place off-stage have been a staple of plays since the ancient Greeks wrote them. You don't see that creative tool used too often nowadays. But one big indicator that more went on was in yesterday's episode when Glenn went off on Rick and shouted, "Do you know what he [The Governor] did to her?!" Clearly implying that more did actually go on that we did not see. Also, Maggie isn't angry at Glenn for not somehow becoming Superman and stopping the Governor. She's upset with herself for not being stronger. Keep in mind that Maggie was the one who cracked. She was the one who revealed the location of the prison. Glenn was perfectly fine with taking a bullet to the head to protect the group. She put everyone in danger, including her own father, just to protect Glenn. She's happy he's alive. But clearly is ashamed of herself and what she did. So she's angry at herself, not Glenn. And she fears that Glenn now thinks less of her because of it. 

Keep in mind, there's not a single professional soldier in Woodbury. The Governor's troops are basically amateur thugs who didn't take guard duty too seriously. They were just expecting very slow-moving, unarmed, zombies. No need to be on high alert. Instead they got a small group of determined individuals working as a team, using superior tactics, using smoke grenades to create confusion, and firing automatic weapons. Plus, they got in and out very quickly. Yeah, there's about 70 people in that town. But most are unarmed civilians who would run away from the sound of gunfire. What bothered me was how easily they were able to sneak into town in the very first place. That was too ridiculously easy.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Are you serious?? Why would that create an issue? That would cause a huge issue, even if a zombie apocalypse didn't take place. I'm not going to get into it because it's definitely not a discussion for a family friendly forum. All I will say is that _any_ horrifically violent event in one's Life is going to have an effect those closest to that individual.
> 
> As for the show itself . . . despite being cable TV, there's a lot they still can't show. A brutal rape would be one of those things. It was implied that he did more than just rip her clothes off and bend her over a table. Implied events and scenes taking place off-stage have been a staple of plays since the ancient Greeks wrote them. You don't see that creative tool used too often nowadays. But one big indicator that more went on was in yesterday's episode when Glenn went off on Rick and shouted, "Do you know what he [The Governor] did to her?!" Clearly implying that more did actually go on that we did not see. Also, Maggie isn't angry at Glenn for not somehow becoming Superman and stopping the Governor. She's upset with herself for not being stronger. Keep in mind that Maggie was the one who cracked. She was the one who revealed the location of the prison. Glenn was perfectly fine with taking a bullet to the head to protect the group. She put everyone in danger, including her own father, just to protect Glenn. She's happy he's alive. But clearly is ashamed of herself and what she did. So she's angry at herself, not Glenn. And she fears that Glenn now thinks less of her because of it.
> 
> Keep in mind, there's not a single professional soldier in Woodbury. The Governor's troops are basically amateur thugs who didn't take guard duty too seriously. They were just expecting very slow-moving, unarmed, zombies. No need to be on high alert. Instead they got a small group of determined individuals working as a team, using superior tactics, using smoke grenades to create confusion, and firing automatic weapons. Plus, they got in and out very quickly. Yeah, there's about 70 people in that town. But most are unarmed civilians who would run away from the sound of gunfire. What bothered me was how easily they were able to sneak into town in the very first place. That was too ridiculously easy.



First of all, if someone I was in love with, and I were attacked and taken into custody by bad people, we were separated by force(and guns) and my girlfriend had her clothes ripped off, and I was beaten, why would I think less of her, and why would she think less of me? Unless I intentionally caused the bad situation, it makes no sense! Why would you have a "problem" with your girlfriend if something like that happened to her, or vice versa? I would comfort my girlfriend if that happened, thats the right thing to do! Not walk away from her(or vice versa) and think less of her...... Did she ask for this to happen?


Also, you should watch the episode where they were captured over again, because it was not implied that she was raped. He told her to take only her shirt off, then he walked up close to her, but then stopped short of doing anything. They didnt imply otherwise. He was scaring her, and he did it so that when he brought her half naked into where Glenn was being held, he would assume the worst had happened, so the fear of it would cause him to give up the location of their group. But as I said earlier, Glenn asked if the worst had happened, and she said no.....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> First of all, if someone I was in love with, and I were attacked and taken into custody by bad people, we were separated by force(and guns) and my girlfriend had her clothes ripped off, and I was beaten, why would I think less of her, and why would she think less of me? Unless I intentionally caused the bad situation, it makes no sense! Why would you have a "problem" with your girlfriend if something like that happened to her, or vice versa? I would comfort my girlfriend if that happened, thats the right thing to do! Not walk away from her(or vice versa) and think less of her...... Did she ask for this to happen?



Welcome to the world of complex human psychology. Plenty of case studies out there that make for fascinating reading. Really screwed up reading, but fascinating none the less. In that type of situation, very few folks (man or woman) are going to react in a purely logical and rational manner. Very few.




> Also, you should watch the episode where they were captured over again, because it was not implied that she was raped. He told her to take only her shirt off, then he walked up close to her, but then stopped short of doing anything. They didnt imply otherwise. He was scaring her, and he did it so that when he brought her half naked into where Glenn was being held, he would assume the worst had happened, so the fear of it would cause him to give up the location of their group. But as I said earlier, Glenn asked if the worst had happened, and she said no.....



As I said, each viewer can take what they want from that scene. They can either decide the Governor stopped at that point, or perhaps he went further. (Pants can easily be slid down and back up. No need to rip those off.) Unless Maggie breaks down in a future scene in a future episode, no one ccan say definitely just how far the Governor went.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Welcome to the world of complex human psychology. Plenty of case studies out there that make for fascinating reading. Really screwed up reading, but fascinating none the less. In that type of situation, very few folks (man or woman) are going to react in a purely logical and rational manner. Very few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, each viewer can take what they want from that scene. They can either decide the Governor stopped at that point, or perhaps he went further. (Pants can easily be slid down and back up. No need to rip those off.) Unless Maggie breaks down in a future scene in a future episode, no one ccan say definitely just how far the Governor went.





There's "complex psychology" which is a legitimate point, but there's also a thing called "doing the right thing", which should come as second nature in/after stressful situations if you really love the person, or even if they are strangers to be honest. I knew a girl who literally went through what may or may not have been implied, after her and her boyfriend were assaulted by a group of guys in the city.

She spent several days in the hospital, he spent some time there for his injuries, but then he immediately went and spent the remainder of the time at her bedside. As soon as she was released, her parents immediately whisked her back to Tenn where she came from, and I've never seen her since, although I only knew them because two friends of mine are bus drivers and the two of them had befriended one of these bus drivers, my friend Scott(RIP). 

In general terms you are right about the idea that the viewer can take from a scene whatever they want. But that reminds me of a phrase I learned long ago, "believe what you want to believe". That was said to me when I was choosing to believe the wrong thing! Anyone can choose to decipher things a certain way, so I choose to believe that at the end of this last episode when Rick seemed to lose it, that he was just messing around, and at the beginning of the next episode he will continue to act like he's going over the deep end, he'll draw his gun again, but then he'll put it away and say, "psych! I'm just messin' around with you guys! You new folks can stay"....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Keep in mind that the TV show is based off of the comic book. A few changes to be sure. However, Rick was far darker and began hearing voices earlier / more often than his character does in the TV show. There's a good chance the others in the group will convince Rick to let the newcomers stay. But that won't change the fact that Rick is literally losing his mind and coming unhinged. That's something that isn't implied.


----------



## MojaveMoon07

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The first two episodes from season one are being aired tonight on AMC in black and white.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Its the Walking Dead meets the A-Team....:naughty:


Everyone's sharpshooting skills have suddenly disappeared as fast as they appeared early in the series...

Just last episode nobody ever missed a moving target even with pistols, but now all the sudden, they cant hit squat even with long guns while aiming at stationary targets! 

The mayor attacks the prison, and his aim is right on the money, even from over 100 yards away with a Steyr AUG with no optics, as seemed to be the case with his cohorts, but nobody on our team could hit anything for the longest time. How many shots were fired at that guy standing on top of the search tower with long guns that missed from 100 feet away, and yet it took forever to finally hit the guy and he wasnt even taking cover! Both the mayor and his right hand man were standing pretty much out in the open, but nobody could hit them.

For that matter, where the heck are they getting all this ammo? I can understand the mayor having lots of ammo, because they took out an entire military unit, which means they would be stocked up on 5.56 x 45mm ammo for the AR-15's and that AUG, as well as 9mm, all of which is standard NATO fodder, but where exactly does Rick keep getting all the .357mag or .38spl ammo(whichever may be the case) for his revolver? His gun is either a .357 or .38, so if its a .357 he could use either .357 or .38, but not vice versa...

But more importantly, what the heck happened to that new group of people who were asking to stay just at the end of last episode? Did they evaporate? Whats the story there, I know Rick was starting to say they had to go, but then he lost it and the show ended, but now those people no longer exist with no answers as to what happened to them...


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I also found it interesting that nobody could hit anything with a rifle. Then later they did not miss anything ( zombies ) with the pistols. 

The ammunition could have been stockpiled in the prison, they could have hit a gun shop along the way. Any item that does not go bad, could have been picked up at an abandoned store. 

A lot of shows, as they mature, seem to run out of good story lines. The writers get tired.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Or the family on the bridge.
Something ( assuming the other cars on the bridge), forced them to stop and be over run with walkers, yet when the brothers tell them to leave, the hop in the car & drive through (and over, crunch, pop) the carnage.

Pretty sure there would have been some through and through shots to that body that the gal was using as cover while laying in the open, yet she survived.
Also, how long does gas last, assuming sitting stagnant without stabilizers? Just asking.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Or the family on the bridge.
> Something ( assuming the other cars on the bridge), forced them to stop and be over run with walkers, yet when the brothers tell them to leave, the hop in the car & drive through (and over, crunch, pop) the carnage.
> 
> Pretty sure there would have been some trough and trough shots to that body that the gal was using as cover while laying in the open, yet she survived.
> Also, how long does gas last, assuming sitting stagnant without stabilizers? Just asking.




I would think that it the slightly warmer areas like in Ga where they are supposedly located, gasoline could remain stable for at least 2-3 years. If its mixed with 2 cycle oil it seems to break down in a few years. I was given a 2 cycle snow blower by a lady who's husband had died like 5 years earlier, and it wouldnt start, so when I looked in the gas tank and in the carburetor's float bowl, the gas/oil mixture had completely broken down into what smelled like turpentine, and there was about a 1-2mm thick layer of hard crust inside the float bowl where the fuel was sitting. It had to be scraped off the surfaces of the bowl. I also saw an old Honda motorcycle that had gas sitting in it for probably 10 years, and the inside of the tank was covered in rust and sludge. But I have been able to start engines with gas that was 2-3 years old with no problem.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Or the family on the bridge.
> Something ( assuming the other cars on the bridge), forced them to stop and be over run with walkers, yet when the brothers tell them to leave, the hop in the car & drive through (and over, crunch, pop) the carnage.
> 
> Pretty sure there would have been some through and through shots to that body that the gal was using as cover while laying in the open, yet she survived.
> Also, how long does gas last, assuming sitting stagnant without stabilizers? Just asking.



The family on the bridge might have stopped so that the two guys could siphon some gas out of the abandoned cars . . . but then got overrun by walkers as the woman stayed in the car to take care of the baby. Their car was likely just fine.

Yeah, Axel turned out to be a good guy after all. We all knew he'd get killed off sometime during the season. But damn! I was thinking of how he'd get killed off . . . and then he got shot in the head! In retrospect, it would have made more sense if they let Tiny be the last surviving convict. His body would have been far better as a shield.

I think it's only been about 2 or 3 years since the outbreak. Gas could still be used though it would be far from the best.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*

LOL

I think its a bit pointless to get worked up over stupid details awry in a show about reanimated dead people to start with. 

So, if it helps to get through it:

Perhaps civilians that are doing all the shooting wrong were not trained, and are doing what they saw in movies, rather than what they would have done in, say, training to be a Navy Seal.

If they get good at head shots on zombies with pistols, because they do it all the time/geta lot of practice, perhaps they did not have enough practice on long guns to hit things reliably. That last shoot out reminded me of the GI Joe cartoons, where a gizillion rounds are fired and about no one gets shot....except Axle's corpse, which was about the only thing anyone could hit reliably....and, apparently turned his guts to kevlar.

I suppose no one is changing the car's oil, air filters or plugs/wires, rotating the tires, or anything else resembling proactive maintenance, because it would be boring. Maybe they are performing regular 120 point safety inspections and using fuel stabilizers, but we don't see it, just like we don't see them take dumps either.

The Mayor seemed to alternate between having his gun work like a sniper rifle to take out Axle, and spray and pray mode the rest of the time.

The loss in accuracy, and the Glenn GF problems, are obviously a result of anxieties related to a general lack of vehicle maintenance...and the dire consequences given the state of the remaining repair facilities and deficient warranty coverage...


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I think its a bit pointless to get worked up over stupid details awry in a show about reanimated dead people to start with.
> 
> So, if it helps to get through it:
> 
> Perhaps civilians that are doing all the shooting wrong were not trained, and are doing what they saw in movies, rather than what they would have done in, say, training to be a Navy Seal.
> 
> If they get good at head shots on zombies with pistols, because they do it all the time/geta lot of practice, perhaps they did not have enough practice on long guns to hit things reliably. That last shoot out reminded me of the GI Joe cartoons, where a gizillion rounds are fired and about no one gets shot....except Axle's corpse, which was about the only thing anyone could hit reliably....and, apparently turned his guts to kevlar.
> 
> I suppose no one is changing the car's oil, air filters or plugs/wires, rotating the tires, or anything else resembling proactive maintenance, because it would be boring. Maybe they are performing regular 120 point safety inspections and using fuel stabilizers, but we don't see it, just like we don't see them take dumps either.
> 
> The Mayor seemed to alternate between having his gun work like a sniper rifle to take out Axle, and spray and pray mode the rest of the time.
> 
> The loss in accuracy, and the Glenn GF problems, are obviously a result of anxieties related to a general lack of vehicle maintenance...and the dire consequences given the state of the remaining repair facilities and deficient warranty coverage...





I didnt even think of that!

But in fact, even in real life, most of our anxieties, our frustrations and our occasional feelings of hopelessness always stem from a general lack of auto maintenance. When I'm depressed, I go out and refill my windshield washer fluid, and I instantly feel better!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I think its a bit pointless to get worked up over stupid details awry in a show about reanimated dead people to start with.



Well, it's supposed to be a show based on realistic scenarios of what could occur if such a zombie apocalypse did in fact take place. Though I have to agree that it's frustrating that the writers and producers keep screwing up a bunch of little details that ruin the realism aspect.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

iPhone app... dead yourself...


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Zombie bulldog? How come there are no zombie dogs? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yours' = Not so scary.

That one above = Nearly pissed my pants when I saw it.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Yours' = Not so scary.
> 
> That one above = Nearly pissed my pants when I saw it.



LMAO! That's my boy Turnip!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Turnip's been giving me nightmares. :duck:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

**Warning: Spoilers mentioned in post directly below this one.**

Extra special episode of the Walking Dead this week. 

No spoilers, but 3 things . . . 

1 - Dale definitely used to be the group's moral compass. He's gone, and we see just how heartless Rick and a couple of the others can be. (Especially at the end of this episode.)

2 - For those of us who have been watching since season one, we get a treat. Kind of . . . 

3 - They finally answer just how long time has progressed in this alternate universe of walking zombies on Earth. Turns out, it has only been *one year.* Yup, just one full year. Oh yeah, feels longer. But no. Only 1 year.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*

***Is anyone else disappointed in the number of potential new recruits for Rick's team that keep getting turned down, or like Morgan, refuse to join them?

I was upset that they refused to take the 4 people who were kicked out 2 episodes ago when Rick lost it and thought he was seeing his wife's ghost on the 2nd story tier of the prison. So now those 4 are working for the mayor apparently. I really thought that after Morgan seemed to come around a bit, he'd leave and go with them back to the prison, but nope. It makes me wonder what was the point in devoting an entire episode to Morgan if he's off the show again. But the most messed up thing was when they kept blowing off the hitchhiker and then later they see him ripped apart on the street, but it doesnt stop them from snagging his backpack!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well, at least I wasn't the one giving away a ton of spoliers.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The hitch hiker wasn't ripped apart. It looked like he was hit by a truck. So guessing the Governer is on his way to the Prison , or???


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I have a question....

Part of the show seems to imply you have to be bit to be infected, and part seems to imply that anyone who dies for any reason is shortly reanimated, even if never bitten.

The chopper pilots, etc, for example, are not bitten...but, die in the crash, and turn to zombies...the old guy in the lab dies peaceably enough from old age, but is then a zombie.

Axle, the guy in the tower, etc.... get killed in the prison attack, but don't reanimate.


A leg is cut off in time to save zombification.

And so forth.


So, what's the dilio?


----------



## smokelaw1

*Re: The Walking Dead*



TEEJ said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Part of the show seems to imply you have to be bit to be infected, and part seems to imply that anyone who dies for any reason is shortly reanimated, even if never bitten.
> 
> The chopper pilots, etc, for example, are not bitten...but, die in the crash, and turn to zombies...the old guy in the lab dies peaceably enough from old age, but is then a zombie.
> 
> Axle, the guy in the tower, etc.... get killed in the prison attack, but don't reanimate.
> 
> 
> A leg is cut off in time to save zombification.
> 
> And so forth.
> 
> 
> So, what's the dilio?


Was the guard in the tower killed with a headshot? If so, brain destroyed, no reanimation. As for the leg, it seems that what needs to happen is infection PLUS death. Infection through bites seems to lead to fever, then death = turn. THe infection that seems to be latent in everyone (causing reanimation after death even without a bite) does not, for some reason, LEAD to the fever plus death. I don't know why, and I wonder if we'll get the answer. If anyone has read the comic books and knows the answer, please, for the love of all that's good and holy, don't tell us!


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Turnip's been giving me nightmares. :duck:



double


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Well, at least I wasn't the one giving away a ton of spoliers.





Ah.....

You mentioned my post as a spoiler in 2 different posts. Please explain to me how its spoiling to talk about the episode AFTER it aired?


That happens here every week, as it does on TV related threads and forums throughout the internet! The episode aired, finished, then I mentioned 3 things that have happened in 2-3 of the last episodes, all of which have aired. If not, how exactly would I have known what happened in this last episode if it had not yet aired? I dont produce the show! Am I spoiling the show if mention what happened in season 1? The whole point of this thread is to talk about the show, so under your standard, any mention of any previously aired episode is a spoiler, so maybe we need to close the thread altogether(?)


----------



## HighlanderNorth

*Re: The Walking Dead*



TEEJ said:


> I have a question....
> 
> Part of the show seems to imply you have to be bit to be infected, and part seems to imply that anyone who dies for any reason is shortly reanimated, even if never bitten.
> 
> The chopper pilots, etc, for example, are not bitten...but, die in the crash, and turn to zombies...the old guy in the lab dies peaceably enough from old age, but is then a zombie.
> 
> Axle, the guy in the tower, etc.... get killed in the prison attack, but don't reanimate.
> 
> 
> A leg is cut off in time to save zombification.
> 
> And so forth.
> 
> 
> So, what's the dilio?



AS far as the guy who was bitten but saved by having his leg cut off, I think the "disease" supposedly spreads throughout your body like venom or an infection, so I assume that by cutting off his leg in a hurry they were able to stop it from killing him and turning him into a zombie. As I recall, after the amputation, they stood around watching him to make sure the "operation" was a success, and he didnt die and turn into a walker. But that was last season, so hope I didnt spoil it for anyone!(LOL)


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> Ah.....
> 
> You mentioned my post as a spoiler in 2 different posts. Please explain to me how its spoiling to talk about the episode AFTER it aired?



The show airs 3 hours earlier on the East Coast. Folks on the West Coast have not seen it yet because it has not aired there yet.


----------



## Samy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> The show airs 3 hours earlier on the East Coast. Folks on the West Coast have not seen it yet because it has not aired there yet.



And we get it 30 hours later on the other side of the world!

cheers


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Samy said:


> And we get it 30 hours later on the other side of the world!
> 
> cheers



I'm never home, so its DVR'd, and I might not see it for a week.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> Ah.....
> 
> You mentioned my post as a spoiler in 2 different posts. Please explain to me how its spoiling to talk about the episode AFTER it aired?
> 
> 
> That happens here every week, as it does on TV related threads and forums throughout the internet! The episode aired, finished, then I mentioned 3 things that have happened in 2-3 of the last episodes, all of which have aired. If not, how exactly would I have known what happened in this last episode if it had not yet aired? I dont produce the show! Am I spoiling the show if mention what happened in season 1? The whole point of this thread is to talk about the show, so under your standard, any mention of any previously aired episode is a spoiler, so maybe we need to close the thread altogether(?)



I haven't seen Season 1 yet...don't ruin it for me.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I also watch them during the week when i have time.
I just avoid this thread until I've seen the episode.


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

SPOILER ALERT

In next weeks episode we find Rick and Merle engaged in a ---- what --- it's lunch time ---- gotta go...


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: The Walking Dead*



HighlanderNorth said:


> But the most messed up thing was when they kept blowing off the hitchhiker and then later they see him ripped apart on the street, but it doesnt stop them from snagging his backpack!



Its definitely a change from their early behavior, but so to are their circumstances. This sort of 'what if' behavioral question is a key feature of the show. In the open, on the run, there's little to loose. Each new person and place is a risk, but that pales against the certain death of saying no or going back. As soon as their is a modicum of safety, the choice becomes trickier. Now the potential benefits of someone new (strength, skills, protection) must be weighted against the risk of someone new (food, safety, weapons). As for the backpack - zero risk for a boost in precious resources.

This is also leads into a discussion on the season 3 storyline. People who before the outbreak, had no reason to fight, worked every day to support each other. After the outbreak, they struggled for resources, part of a general battle between humans and walkers. Only after there was enough resources to feel safe from the walkers, did war start to break out between humans. Makes a nice microcosm example of human history: you need to develop resources before being able to fight over them.




TEEJ said:


> Part of the show seems to imply you have to be bit to be infected, and part seems to imply that anyone who dies for any reason is shortly reanimated, even if never bitten.



They've not really explained, but death and zombification can be separated. Anyone (at least living at the time of the original event - not enough babies to yet show if the infection carries forward) who dies, for any reason, will turn. Being bitten creates a fever that creates death that creates zombification. The real question then, is what does a bite introduce that is not already in everyones blood streams? Maybe its 2 viruses, maybe its a base virus and an activator, maybe its a weak infection that gets a surge/boost.




HighlanderNorth said:


> The whole point of this thread is to talk about the show, so under your standard, any mention of any previously aired episode is a spoiler, so maybe we need to close the thread altogether(?)



+

I watch 2-3 episodes at a time, avoiding this thread like the plague until I have. Dudes worried about spoilers should avoid it until they've seen the latest.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> Dudes worried about spoilers should avoid it until they've seen the latest.



Only Dudes? wow... I feel so left out...


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Only Dudes? wow... I feel so left out...



I used to fret about it (particularly as I dislike the female equivalents), until I learned that _Dude_ is unisex!: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dude.


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Wooow, I also like the show  I found it accidentally in the beginning of this year, watched all of them, caught up with them and now have to wait for a whole week for every episode to come out........gr


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


> I used to fret about it (particularly as I dislike the female equivalents), until I learned that _Dude_ is unisex!: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dude.




Oh ok. You're off the hook... for now...


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I agree about the shift from fighting Zombies as the primary threat...now, fighting them is all but ho-hum, like swatting flies....no terror, just efficiency. They are a known and familiar/well understood threat...and everyone seems comfortable in knowing how to deal with them.

The other PEOPLE seem to be the new real threat, and there seems to be a shift to reflect this. Suspicion about new contacts is heightened, the cliques are more exclusive - circles of trusted/known entities that have been through hell and back together (Well, maybe not back yet....) are reluctant to let in newbies.

Selfless acts/altruism - such as Daryl saving the people on the bridge while his brother tries to get him to save resources, highlight the shift...w/Meryl being the voice of look out for #1 vs Daryl's more generous spirit.

The POLITICS of the cliques interacting with each OTHER is now more important than protecting the small groups from the zombies. This is more reflective of standard post apocalyptic scenarios...and may be where the show is going.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Oh ok. You're off the hook... for now...



You'll always be our favorite serving wench of a dude.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



TEEJ said:


> I agree about the shift from fighting Zombies as the primary threat...now, fighting them is all but ho-hum, like swatting flies....no terror, just efficiency. They are a known and familiar/well understood threat...and everyone seems comfortable in knowing how to deal with them.
> 
> The other PEOPLE seem to be the new real threat, and there seems to be a shift to reflect this. Suspicion about new contacts is heightened, the cliques are more exclusive - circles of trusted/known entities that have been through hell and back together (Well, maybe not back yet....) are reluctant to let in newbies.
> 
> Selfless acts/altruism - such as Daryl saving the people on the bridge while his brother tries to get him to save resources, highlight the shift...w/Meryl being the voice of look out for #1 vs Daryl's more generous spirit.
> 
> The POLITICS of the cliques interacting with each OTHER is now more important than protecting the small groups from the zombies. This is more reflective of standard post apocalyptic scenarios...and may be where the show is going.



Unfortunately, all the elements of that type of storyline are getting stretched pretty thin by now. 

The whole, "everyone is infected anyway and will turn automatically following death," was just a boneheaded plot twist that pretty much ensures the extinction of the human race.


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, all the elements of that type of storyline are getting stretched pretty thin by now.
> 
> The whole, "everyone is infected anyway and will turn automatically following death," was just a boneheaded plot twist that pretty much ensures the extinction of the human race.



Well, unless it ends up so a vaccine could be developed...a la the difference between HIV and AIDS, etc.






Seriously, the entire concept is based on a comic book, not a Nobel Peace Prize research grant, etc...so worrying too much about the "rules" is probably a lot like looking too hard at the Disney World Ride that the Pirates of the Caribbean movies are based upon. ("Why doesn't the Black Pearl go back and forth like its on a swing in the movie?")


----------



## Melson

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, all the elements of that type of storyline are getting stretched pretty thin by now.
> 
> The whole, "everyone is infected anyway and will turn automatically following death," was just a boneheaded plot twist that pretty much ensures the extinction of the human race.



I disagree Monocrom, the homo sapien always finds some sort of solution and prevails. Even if that means when someone is to die we blow their head off immediately, then so be it. No more open casket funerals then  Doesn't mean humans can't reproduce. THAT would be the end of human existence.

This show is more of a philosophical take on humans and our nature. The entire show is a morality tale and asks questions about decisions we would face in a post apocalyptic world. Which I am fine with and I enjoy. 

I think this battle is going to happen, the nerd that works for the Governor is going to get torn into shreds by zombies, lots of people on both sides will die, and Rick and the gang will be on the run again next season.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well, they're going to have to do something radical. This is just my idea . . . Perhaps the introduction of a new character. One who is immune to the virus in every shape and form. Even to the point of getting into an enclosed pen full of Walkers who then completely ignore him. 

The twist? Well, there's two ways you can go. Bright side being he's really immune and all that's needed is a scientist with a really good research facility to find out why. Dark side, make him infected but for an unknown reason he's changing into a Walker at an extremely slow pace. So slow that it'll take years for a full-blown transformation to happen. No turning back though. It WILL happen. 

Take your pick which side you prefer. Perhaps make the character a leader of a another group that Rick and his folks encounter after dealing with the Governor. I'm sorry, but I still maintain that the whole "Everyone is infected" part is **** poor writing. What motivation would anyone have to go on, once they learn that secret on their own by witnessing it take place or someone tells them? "By the way . . . "

Yeah . . . No. I'm supposed to believe that no one ever got so fed up that they went into a Walker-infest woods and just started splitting skulls open until they finally got overwhelmed and then devoured? Hey, if there's zero hope in both the near and distant future; would so many keep going on anyway? I say "No."

Got to find a way to turn back the pages on that whole "Everyone is screwed anyway" part of the show.

BTW, I hate filler. Those who saw the last episode know what I mean. Come one . . . all of that did NOT require an entire episode to get through. It just didn't.


----------



## Melson

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> BTW, I hate filler. Those who saw the last episode know what I mean. Come one . . . all of that did NOT require an entire episode to get through. It just didn't.



Oh GOD yes. I texted my friend "why did we watch this entire episode of her running only to get caught in the end?"

Terrible episode. I get the symbolism of a classic horror movie and the Governor is truly the monster but come on. We already know he is a horrible person. You wasted my time TWD.


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

interesting turn of events....


----------



## Changchung

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I dont like either this episode... BTW, someone know if a 4th season will be realese???


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

This one was definitely much better than the last though.


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: The Walking Dead*

better than the last one, but still... way too much filler. 
wasn't sure how it would play out in the end. I was semi-surprised. He did help the camp out though. We'll see how it'll play out soon.


----------



## biglights

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Arrrrh.... Season final tonite. Cant wait :sick2:


----------



## jamesmtl514

*Re: The Walking Dead*

What a disappointment!


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*

I find the last episode... I am waiting for my wife to watch it...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



jamesmtl514 said:


> What a disappointment!



Really? I thought it was good. :twothumbs


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*

I like it, but I dont like that we have to wait again...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## greenlight

*Re: The Walking Dead*

What is it about zombie blood? Every zombie that is shot or bludgeoned spews a large amount of really dark blood-like fluid. However, some or most of them have missing limbs or other flesh. 

It is my opinion that such a break in the circulatory system would cause all of this fluid to drain out, leaving a really dry zombie and no exciting splatter.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Oy... here we go again with applying "real-life" stuff to a fictional story... :shakehead

I should know by now to stay away from this thread and let you all pick it apart by applying "logic" and all that.

It's for entertainment purposes... and is science fiction. That's all.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: The Walking Dead*



greenlight said:


> What is it about zombie blood? Every zombie that is shot or bludgeoned spews a large amount of really dark blood-like fluid. However, some or most of them have missing limbs or other flesh.
> 
> It is my opinion that such a break in the circulatory system would cause all of this fluid to drain out, leaving a really dry zombie and no exciting splatter.



Heh, let's not go there. Intimate analysis of fictional details never turns out well for anyone...can't you just enjoy the gratuitous gore?

Edit: Looks like Greta beat me to it by a minute. I'll second that!


----------



## greenlight

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I thought about it for a while and I decided that the zombies' hearts must have stopped and all that blood must just get stuck there until more damage is inflicted.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



greenlight said:


> I thought about it for a while and I decided that the zombies' hearts must have stopped and all that blood must just get stuck there until more damage is inflicted.



Um... seriously? You actually thought about it... for awhile?!? Dude... you need a hobby!! 

If you really wanna get all technical and stuff... why not discuss how you hear the gunshot followed by the sound of the shell casing hitting the floor... and she was using a revolver... :ironic: No - on second thought, let's not go there either...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Anyone else catch the "safety" reference as Rick hands over his revolver?

Normally, I'd be bothered just a bit by such a reference on a revolver. But for those of us who were watching since Season One, it actually makes sense and is a personal reference to something else regarding that particular character. Sort of how Carol's daughter was given the stuffed animal by the little girl from the Mexican family who decided not to head to the CDC. Later, the animal was found in Season Two as Rick and the others went looking for her.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Anyone else catch the "safety" reference as Rick hands over his revolver?


I did, and thought it was a particularly nice touch for that scene, given how they first met.

For those wondering, dial up episode 2 of the first season. You'll also discover why Merle referred to Rick as "Officer Friendly" so often this season.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Now, did Andrea take her own life or did she kill Mishawn , to stop the Governor's killing spree?
She wanted to stop the killing.
Just asking.
She knows she would die, but taking her own life doesn't stop the killing, unless she turns & takes a life.


----------



## fisk-king

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I found some of these pretty funny


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Now, did Andrea take her own life or did she kill Mishawn , to stop the Governor's killing spree?
> She wanted to stop the killing.
> Just asking.
> She knows she would die, but taking her own life doesn't stop the killing, unless she turns & takes a life.




If you watch "Talking Dead"... you know the answer to this.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

But I did not watch nor tape the TD. 

BUt I just googled it. My theory is shot. Pun intended


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Which state or city is The Walking Dead supposed to be happening in? In the time frame of the movie, more than 12 months have passed and it always appears to be summer. No snow to freeze those zombies solid. I remember vividly it started in Atlanta right? So after all that driving and walking where are they now?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> Which state or city is The Walking Dead supposed to be happening in? In the time frame of the movie, more than 12 months have passed and it always appears to be summer. No snow to freeze those zombies solid. I remember vividly it started in Atlanta right? So after all that driving and walking where are they now?



Not sure, but I think they're still in a part of Georgia. Though they might have crossed over into Alabama.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The producers of TWD should have a cameo appearance by FPSRussia, where's he's making one of his youtube videos and a group of 40-50 zombies walk in on the set because they got attracted by all the noise... HOOYAH!


----------



## ElectronGuru

*The Walking Dead*

I often dream in complete mini movies. Actors, plots, cinematography, special effects, etc.. And this show has inspired quite a few of them. How long/complete the show is, largely depends on how early in my sleep cycle it begins.

Last night was the first zombie dream in some weeks. The characters found themselves back before the big change, with full (and shared) memory of what had happened. They didn't know exactly when it happened, but more importantly, they couldn't agree if it was all in fact a dream, if it had really happened and would happen again.

So many of the characters spent their time, reveling in the comforts of civilization. Restaurants, baths, sleep, and the like, confident - if for no other reason, than that they survived before and knew how to deal with walkers. There was some preparation, but not to the extent of disrupting their former lives, so longly missed.

When the big event came, the basic tactics of the veteran zombie fighters came into effect (even for those who neglected to gather proper tools), but the big surprise was not remembering how overwhelming the initial waves were. The massive simultaneous onslaught of both living and dead. The continuos split second decisions of where to go, what do do, and who to share your safety with. How so much of survival in the early days came from luck (and some of them didn't make it the second time). 

Location, timing, the structure if the building they happened to be in at the key moment. It ended before these questions played out. But what would you do, with a week, a month, a year to prepare? Would it be different if others knew or kind of knew or if you were the only one with the memory of what was about to happen?


----------



## Changchung

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Waiting for new episode of the 4th season...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I saw it an hour ago. Honestly though I'm ticked off at the short promo they put out before the 1st episode of the new season. They gave a huge plot-line away. While I won't ruin it for those who haven't seen the first episode of the new season yet ... Let's just say I was not one bit fricking surprised at the twist at the very end of the episode.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

45 minutes to go here before the new episode….

Waiting….


----------



## Changchung

*The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> I saw it an hour ago. Honestly though I'm ticked off at the short promo they put out before the 1st episode of the new season. They gave a huge plot-line away. While I won't ruin it for those who haven't seen the first episode of the new season yet ... Let's just say I was not one bit fricking surprised at the twist at the very end of the episode.



We always are waiting for something better. Maybe get better later in the next episodies???

Someone record it for me please... Down here I have to wait until tuesday... :C


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I rather liked it, it was just enough to get you hyped up for the coming episodes. So many possible plot dynamics to unfold


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Anyone else find some parts of last night's episode just a tad bit unnerving?


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Anyone else find some parts of last night's episode just a tad bit unnerving?



Yeah, when he cut that first little pig. It looked pretty realistic. And then the squealing....


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

And another thing, why did he have to use the pigs? The walkers were already following him away from the prison. Mission accomplished:thinking:


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Pigs. I thought that same thing. He thought the pigs carried the virus, so this was a way he could get rid of the pigs, without people being pi$$ed he got let their protein go.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Anyone else find some parts of last night's episode just a tad bit unnerving?



Yeah +1 on that.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> And another thing, why did he have to use the pigs? The walkers were already following him away from the prison. Mission accomplished:thinking:



Not really. They're driven by hunger. They would have just turned back to the fence line and that particular portion of the fence where someone has been feeding them. To get them to stay away from the nearly toppled over portion of the fence, Rick had to give them something alive and bleeding to feed on in order for them to stay back. Sadly, the three little piggies had to be sacrificed. Plus, they're not sure if the pigs contributed to the new virus or if they contributed to getting the pigs sick in the first place.


----------



## kelmo

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Anyone else find some parts of last night's episode just a tad bit unnerving?



The whole premise is unnerving!

I just don't get how a zombie apocalypse can happen in this country with all the guns and ammo out there. In the episode "TS19" the CDC scientist said it took 63 days for society to collapse. It's a dam entertaining show. They had a prison mockup complete with walkers at ComiCon this year. It was creepy.


----------



## kelmo

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> And another thing, why did he have to use the pigs? The walkers were already following him away from the prison. Mission accomplished:thinking:



Even walkers like bacon!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Everyone loves bacon. :thumbsup:


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Any suspect in mind, who the person who is feeding rats at the fence might be? 
Or the person who burn up the 2 ill person from the group..? 
I suspect that it should be someone from the "core group" since they were the only people that knows who were not feeling well. 

- JonK


----------



## SparkLite

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It's the little kids that named them all and started treating them like pets.... Duh!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okie, they might be behind the feeding of the walkers at the fences.. 
But how about the burning of the 2 fellows? 

- JonK


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I can't believe I didn't post these pictures earlier!  Back in April, I did a road trip from AZ to NC to adopt a bulldog rescue. On the way back, I stopped in GA to spend a couple of days with my brother. He took me to Senoia, GA which is only a few miles from where he lives. He showed me some of the work he had done on the set of TWD... and we visited the Main Street in Woodbury...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I can't believe I didn't post these pictures earlier!  Back in April, I did a road trip from AZ to NC to adopt a bulldog rescue. On the way back, I stopped in GA to spend a couple of days with my brother. He took me to Senoia, GA which is only a few miles from where he lives. He showed me some of the work he had done on the set of TWD... and we visited the Main Street in Woodbury...





And ... and you just forgot to mention that?? "Yeah, my brother helped build sets for The Walking Dead." 

Okay, you're forgiven. Got anymore drool-worthy pics?


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I am guessing the one that burned the 2 bodies is the other African American guy. On the previous ep. (ep. 1), there was a scene when he zoned out and had some sort of flashback; he seems unstable.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> And ... and you just forgot to mention that?? "Yeah, my brother helped build sets for The Walking Dead."
> 
> Okay, you're forgiven. Got anymore drool-worthy pics?



LOL... I have some neat pictures of the area in "Woodbury". I'll get them uploaded and posted. My brother also worked on the set of Zombieland... he said that was a BLAST!! He mostly worked on the farm house set of TWD. There's this really neat bar on Main Street though... (not TWD related)... that he built. It's GORGEOUS!! I'll post pics of that. The pic of my Bunny on the bench is in front of the bar.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ok... here's the Main Street in "Woodbury"...






Here's the inside of the bar my brother built...






This is the Masonic Lodge on Main Street... it was in TWD but not as a Masonic Lodge...






My brother built this bar... it's amazing!!!






This building was in TWD... Not sure what season but it was full of Walkers and they spilled out on the unsuspecting...






And here's the back of that building...


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*



DellSuperman said:


> Any suspect in mind, who the person who is feeding rats at the fence might be?
> Or the person who burn up the 2 ill person from the group..?
> I suspect that it should be someone from the "core group" since they were the only people that knows who were not feeling well.
> 
> - JonK



Carol


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dealgrabber2002 said:


> I am guessing the one that burned the 2 bodies is the other African American guy. On the previous ep. (ep. 1), there was a scene when he zoned out and had some sort of flashback; he seems unstable.



He zoned out because he was tempted to grab the booze they found in the store. Yeah, they did describe him as a former Army medic who likely saw combat. But his reaction to the bottle of booze makes me think he's a recovering alcoholic who, just for a moment, was tempted to take a drink. But then, he put the bottle back on the shelf.

As for the burned bodies ... Remember, they were killed first, and then dragged all the way outside. A dude would have no problem picking up one of them and _carrying_ the dead body outside, before picking up the other body and doing the same thing. No, to be dragged like that, all the way outside suggests someone very small in stature and not too physically strong. Perhaps a thin and very petite woman. Or, possibly a child. Perhaps two sisters working together?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Ok... here's the Main Street in "Woodbury"...



Those are some sweet, sweet, pics!

Thanks, Greta! :twothumbs


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I still think its Carol who killed those people and burned the bodies. She probably thought they were infected and decided to do what needed to be done. Look at how cold she has become when it comes to protecting the group -training the kids to use knives, wanting those two sisters to kill their dad before he turned etc.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Carol is hard now. But to be that cold, I have my doubts.


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I noticed the blood trail. 
It started at the woman's cell, leads to another cell & finally 2 sets of blood trail to the outside. 
So it won't be that hard for Carol to drag 2 bodies out. 

And given that she is part of the council that was having the meeting, where they found out about the sickness, makes her a bigger suspect over the other dude. 

- JonK


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Carol is skinny as Hell. If it is her, she's not dragging out more than one body at a time.


----------



## Gunnerboy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I suspect the sisters of killing & burning those infected. The little sister seemed to come to terms and "grew up", while waiting for their dad to die. The big sister's moment was when she took the knife from Carol. In my view, their dad's death (plus Carol's training) is the impetus for them to kill some walkers.

No good guess on who is feeding the rats to the walkers.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

A couple of surprises in the latest episode. Though one of the big reveals feels like a lie to me. I think there's more underneath the surface. Don't worry guys, no spoilers to those who have to wait past Sunday to see the latest episode air on TV.


----------



## Skimo

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> A couple of surprises in the latest episode. Though one of the big reveals feels like a lie to me. I think there's more underneath the surface. Don't worry guys, no spoilers to those who have to wait past Sunday to see the latest episode air on TV.



I won't spoil either, still, I accept it, I see no need for further lies.

Just another predictable cliff hanger episode.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I think that individual is covering for somebody. Just my take on it.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Naw... I think it's the truth. There were enough "signs" if one paid attention. No cover up.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Oh gawd.... Marilyn Manson on Talking Dead. What a FREAK that guy is! And Jack Osborn? Didn't even recognize him. He grew up nicely! Go figure!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, Jack and Brian on the Talking Dead. Brian looked stiff as a board. Completely out of his element. He's like a younger version of Buzz Killington from "Family Guy."


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well, looks like I was right


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

We'll see.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Is no one watching anymore?


----------



## Skimo

*The Walking Dead*

Yeah, tonight's show was another time waster, I see no need for giving the governor more backstory... Tonight could have been next weeks episode where he shows up with a tank/small army.


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Watching - did not care for the last two episodes. Maybe the writers are just getting too tired....


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I dunno... I like character development in stories. The last two episodes have been a nice break from some rather disturbing stuff that had happened. I think it's interesting to get a glimpse of how this whole "apocalypse" has changed people and what it has forced them to become. Guess I'm just a people-person... I wanna know what makes them tick... or tic?


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Walking Dead*

havent seen the latest episode, will probably watch it tonight on amazon prime with my sister and her husband.
but the previous episode about the governor i thought was a snore fest. i couldnt even finish it. my brother thought it was a great episode though. 
i appreciate that they included more character development with him. i just felt dedicating the entire episode was a waste. (from the previous posts, i have low expectations with the latest(next) episode. hopefully i dont get disappointed again).

they are also really dragging out the prison setting. even more than they did with the farm setting. in the comics theyve moved on after the governor over-ran it with walkers. even with all that said , i still cant stop watching it


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Is no one watching anymore?



I still am ... But I'm starting to wonder why!

Heard the rumors that they hired a new Head Writer for this season's Walking Dead. If those rumors are true, they need to fire his butt. No spoilers, but last night's episode was just :fail:.

I actually got bored. Except for that one scene. And even that couldn't make me excited. Mid-season finale next week. I'm pretty much just going to watch to see who gets killed off. Obviously all the new characters who were introduced at the end of last season. Soooo much the writers could have done with the new characters. Instead, chose to just kill them off! They're dropping like flies! Looks like Bob's alcoholism is going to be cured with a bullet! Yeah, rather obvious Bob and his going-nowhere personal story-line is finished. Anyone want to bet the little girls are goners too. Probably. They're new. Writers hate new. Likely sacrifice a long-time character too. Though they might just go cheesy and decide not to. 

That's about it. Far too much filler and recycled story-lines from last season for my taste. :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I dunno... I like character development in stories. The last two episodes have been a nice break from some rather disturbing stuff that had happened. I think it's interesting to get a glimpse of how this whole "apocalypse" has changed people and what it has forced them to become. Guess I'm just a people-person... I wanna know what makes them tick... or tic?



Honestly, as an amateur writer, I love character development. 

I know how important it can be. But ... There's no point in developing a character if you're just going to turn him back into the same two-dimensional psychopath he used to be last season. Then it becomes just a waste. Just a lazy, cruel trick on the Audience or the Reader.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



skyfire said:


> havent seen the latest episode, will probably watch it tonight on amazon prime with my sister and her husband.
> but the previous episode about the governor i thought was a snore fest. I couldn't even finish it. my brother thought it was a great episode though.
> i appreciate that they included more character development with him. I just felt dedicating the entire episode was a waste. (from the previous posts, i have low expectations with the latest(next) episode. hopefully I don't get disappointed again).



I'm sorry, I really am. But overall ... Yeah, you're going to be disappointed again.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I just finished watching the last episode and I dont really have a problem with the slower episodes that are used for character development, as long as the writing is good. The main problem that I am having is that some of the writing is kind of sloppy. A lot of the scenes and acting seem like they were written for a made for SyFy network movie and its kind of jarring some times.
Now that I got that out of the way...Was anyone thinking the same thing as me when they were looking in the cabin for the walker? I couldnt help notice what a crappy beam that maglite had that the governor was using.  Do you think any of the brain and skull splattered on the lens improved it at all?


----------



## Skimo

*The Walking Dead*

Yeah, the crappy dark center of a mag... 

I notice that way after the end... Guys used to being around walkers can find themselves surprised by walkers in a cabin. The audience is supposed to think that walkers can be sneaky enough to surprise a few guys in a 12'x12' room?! 

More talk of lazy writers... Mendez knows the gov is a friggin loon and instead of killing a dangerous nut job.... Invites him into camp without telling anyone else to watch out.

What kind if man sees his brothers murderer and doesn't take the first opportunity to take revenge?

Lazy writers, recycled plots, plot chasms, not gaps, chasms.

I'm really wondering how people are still driving so much.

I think the old man might finally die next episode, Rick's taken over the hand wringing do-gooder role, kicking out Carol was stupid and shows no loyalty from Rick... I hope he gets taken out too, he's nothing but weight for the group.

Knowing the writers, they'll probably toss Glen out, why? Because he just kicked the flus butt, he's been billy bad-a** since day one and these writers like to pull the rug. If you have to rely on cliffhangers and writers tricks almost every episode.... There's not much story left.


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I think it's interesting to get a glimpse of how this whole "apocalypse" has changed people and what it has forced them to become. Guess I'm just a people-person... I wanna know what makes them tick... or tic?


Yeah, people-people relationships are one thing that makes human society different from one where individuals duke it out for themselves...

In today's society, technology has replaced some (big part?) of that. Trash a lot of that (especially infrastructure like power / comms / water / sewage etc), and people-people relations become much more important again.

Like never even leave the house, order new flashlight online, wait, open door to accept delivery, done. Versus: gather some trusted people, leave secure compound, drive around the countryside, and ransack some abandoned store to... hey shiny new flashlight!
 

People (you know & trust) are much more important in the 2nd case.

Tbh I'm doubting a little the group vs. group fighting all over. Sure things will be chaotic for a while. But then things 'stabilize' and survivors become used to the changed environment. @ That point it's more logical to have some semi-isolated groups, some bigger, some smaller, some that do things the X way, some that do thing the Y way. But mostly co-operating to keep alive under the circumstances.

When few people survive, enough abandoned warehouses, buildings, tools, weapons, land etc. available to those few survivors. Kinda like a new pioneering age aka wild west... :laughing:

I mostly enjoyed the "survive initial onslaught" part of TWD. But I liked what I saw so far, so I'm curious to see where things are heading...


----------



## Kai Winters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It's become a zombie soap opera for me...I keep rooting for the zombies to get them all they have become so boring.
Each episode is one nightmare after another for them...please give us an episode when some good stuff happens...I keep hoping for a mercy kill for them and us...an end to a boring show and we get to move on.

Really !!! the gov is back and digging a grave with ninja chick??? Please...makes the show worse and worse. I've not seen this episode yet and not really looking forward to it.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Kai Winters said:


> It's become a zombie soap opera for me...I keep rooting for the zombies to get them all they have become so boring.
> Each episode is one nightmare after another for them...please give us an episode when some good stuff happens...I keep hoping for a mercy kill for them and us...an end to a boring show and we get to move on.
> 
> Really !!! the gov is back and digging a grave with ninja chick??? Please...makes the show worse and worse. I've not seen this episode yet and not really looking forward to it.



The Producers plain and simply screwed up with the whole "Everyone is infected thing."

So basically no hope whatsoever. Why would anyone go on? Why would anyone even take in someone elderly if they might die of old age, come back as a walker inside their camp, and randomly start killing before they could be put down? 

Here's the thing, you can't make the show exactly like the comic. You can't even have the show mirror the comic in many ways. Otherwise, why would folks tune in to watch? No. A better option is to tell a re-imagining based off of the comic. 

Here's an idea, introduce a new character. Create a back-story for him. His deal? ... He's not infected, and he's actually immune. Oh look! ... Realistic hope for the future! How about that! Writing that's actually creative, interesting, and diverges from the comic completely. Yeah, now it's no longer a crappy soap-opera anymore.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Here's an idea, introduce a new character. Create a back-story for him. His deal? ... He's not infected, and he's actually immune. Oh look! ... Realistic hope for the future! .




How would you know that he's immune?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> How would you know that he's immune?



He got bit about a year ago. Instead of the virus taking over the cells in his body at a rapid pace and turning him into a walker, something in his system violently attacked the activation of the infection at the site of the bite. It then spread to the rest of his body. Violently altering his infected cells to the point of immunity. Altering them so much, that the walkers can't recognize him as "food." Instead, they see him as one of them. They leave him alone. They might accidentally bump into him as they would into another walker. But that's about it. Something unknown in his blood is a potential cure! ... And there are others who know about him. French researches in America. And they're willing to pay a very high price for him. As long as he's alive. He's got a bounty on his head. Hunted by mercenaries working for both money (which will come back into fashion once certain individuals are cured), and free injections of the cure (once it is refined after his blood is analyzed). 

Thing is, no one knows what he looks like. Other than for a certain tattoo.

Part of the season is spent trying to figure out which newly introduced character he is. And yes, I also have a way of introducing several new characters into the show in a non-cheesy way! 

I definitely thought this through. Far more exciting and riveting than folks dropping dead from symptoms of the common flu because they lack even basic meds.

Hell, I even have a concept for a mind-blowing reveal involving a character originally introduced in Season 1. So mind-blowingly awesome that it would trump the whole, "Who shot JR?" controversy on Dallas all those many years ago. I mean, it would be perfect! It would be horrific! No one would see it coming. Meanwhile, the producers during Season 1 left that character in such a state that his return who horrify die-hard fans of the show who were watching since episode one. A little something special for the die-hard fans only. Something like the last episode of "MI-5." Die hard fans recognized that guy at the end. Just before Harry picks up the phone. Newer fans had no clue who he was or the significance of his appearance. That type of mind-blowing reveal.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> I'm sorry, I really am. But overall ... Yeah, you're going to be disappointed again.



finally got around to watching the latest episode, it was better than the last, but i agree with you about spending time developing a character only to have no development at all. it seems hes right back to his old governor self, just with a different group of people. 
how can martinez let his guard down like that? i thought it was a zombie apocalypse? the writing...:sigh:

your idea of somebody being immune reminds me of "the last of us". just its premise, since i havent gotten around to finishing it. but still, it would make for a more interesting story than what they have going on. and yes, introduce characters that are more interesting that can drive the story would help.

i also like that they didnt follow the comic book story closely. it creates more unpredictable events. i love the sin city comics, and having read them made the sin city movie a little bit boring at times. but it was nice that it really stayed true to the comic. 
but what they did with the potential for the "walking dead" is really disappointing. ill try and stay hopeful the writers can turn it around.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

LOL Monocrom, You're hired!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> ?..... something in his system........ altering his cells to the point of immunity. Altering them so the walkers can't recognize him as "food." Instead, they see him as one of them. They leave him alone. They might accidentally bump into him as they would into another walker. But that's about it. Something unknown in his blood is a potential cure! ... And there are...free injections of the cure....



Seen it. *World War Z. Warm Bodies. 
*




Monocrom said:


> Thing is, no one knows what he looks like. Other than for a certain tattoo.



Seen it. *Water World, The Last Airbender, Harry Potter.
*
:nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> LOL Monocrom, You're hired!



Give me half a season, and I'll fix the crap it has turned into.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Seen it. *World War Z. Warm Bodies.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen it. *Water World, The Last Airbender, Harry Potter.
> *
> :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



Ha! Haven't seen either film! So you know I could do it better.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It wouldn't surprise me that you could. The main reason I stopped watching was being tired of finding myself pulled out of the show by poor writing. Well, that and being a scaredy-cat. :duck:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okay ........ No spoilers ....... But there was a lot of predictable $#!% in this mid-season finale. 

Having said that, this episode absolutely made up for the last two lame episodes that were clearly nothing more than B.S. filler to make up for two needed episodes this season. This one, nothing like that at all. You guys who haven't seen it are in for one helluva an episode.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

_*BTW ... Okay, very minor Spoiler.*_

End of the episode, that extra long camera-shoot of that one female walker ... Yeah, that was Clara. The woman Rick encountered earlier in the season, in the woods. The one who convinced him to return to her camp with her in order to help her sick husband. Then she tried to kill Rick so she could feed him to what was left of her husband. She failed, then she commited suicide in front of Rick.


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, I noticed her, too. 

That was one epic episode. It did make up for the past few lame episodes. I was happy on one end, but very, very sad on the other.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ok... 20 minutes to Mid-Season Finale here. My daughter just posted on FaceBook: "Eff you, Walking Dead! Eff you and your stupid zombie story." And her husband commented "As she types through the tears." ... I asked her if I was gonna hate it and she told me to get the tissues and a shot of something hard.

Got the tissues... got the Jameson.

Ugh.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ok I didn't think I'd need that shot within the first 3 minutes... :sigh: ... going to be a long hour....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Ok... 20 minutes to Mid-Season Finale here. My daughter just posted on FaceBook: "Eff you, Walking Dead! Eff you and your stupid zombie story." And her husband commented "As she types through the tears." ... I asked her if I was gonna hate it and she told me to get the tissues and a shot of something hard.



Yeah .... I know why your daughter posted that. A lot of fans want to get their angry and tear-stained hands on the the Producers and the Head Writer.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Aw hell... I called it. I told my daughter that would be the only thing that would get me... yeah... Eff you Walking Dead. Eff you and your stupid zombie story... :mecry:


*edit added... BTW, I'm referring to the very last "implied" casualty... that's what I called.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Hmm. havent seen it yet but I'm afraid to now after reading the comments. Who the frack did they kill off!?!?!:huh:


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> Hmm. havent seen it yet but I'm afraid to now after reading the comments. Who the frack did they kill off!?!?!:huh:



No spoilers til next week when everyone should have had the chance to see it.

It's a harsh episode... and yes - epic.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Aw hell... I called it. I told my daughter that would be the only thing that would get me... yeah... Eff you Walking Dead. Eff you and your stupid zombie story... :mecry:
> 
> 
> *edit added... BTW, I'm referring to the very last "implied" casualty... that's what I called.



Key word being "implied."

That blood could have come from anywhere and anyone. Perhaps by someone badly bleeding as they saved that individual.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Key word being "implied."
> 
> That blood could have come from anywhere and anyone. Perhaps by someone badly bleeding as they saved that individual.



Yeah... I know. But still. That bothered me more than the other loss(es). You'd think I'd learn that what I consider to be "sacred" and not an option for the story line doesn't matter to the writers/producers. Oh well... now we wait til February.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Oh! I do have to mention one thing... ****LITTLE SPOILER****...


The best scene of the episode... the little ones standing there with guns leveled.... that was one badass scene!! LOVED IT!!


----------



## DellSuperman

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Oh! I do have to mention one thing... ****LITTLE SPOILER****...
> 
> 
> The best scene of the episode... the little ones standing there with guns leveled.... that was one badass scene!! LOVED IT!!



Yeah, totally agreed. 
Kinda justify (slightly) the wrong doing of Carol when i saw that scene, assuming that she was the one who trained them to shoot. 

- JonK


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



DellSuperman said:


> Yeah, totally agreed.
> Kinda justify (slightly) the wrong doing of Carol when i saw that scene, assuming that she was the one who trained them to shoot.
> 
> - JonK




That's what I was thinking... Carol would be proud... (and yes, I realize that's just a tad bit twisted).


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ha, I also loved those girls with the guns. This is the best episode from the new season so far. I had started to get a little disappointed, haha.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Yeah... I know. But still. That bothered me more than the other loss(es). You'd think I'd learn that what I consider to be "sacred" and not an option for the story line doesn't matter to the writers/producers. Oh well... now we wait til February.



In their own way, I believe the producers are trying to show how humanity can so easily devolve and allow its baser attributes to take over when basic necessities (such as secure shelter) become very scarce commodities that people will rather easily fight and kill each other over. In that regard, they succeeded. But yeah, they went a bit too far with that one particular, implied, death.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Oh! I do have to mention one thing... ****LITTLE SPOILER****...
> 
> 
> The best scene of the episode... the little ones standing there with guns leveled.... that was one badass scene!! LOVED IT!!



+1

It's a different world. Even little girls need to behave more like adults. They can't just sit and play anymore, and expect everything to be fine.


----------



## f22shift

*Re: The Walking Dead*

SPOILER

when the gov'nah whispers "liar" before all hell breaks loose, is there any connection to the previous episode with the chopped off head with the liar sign. they stumble upon a camp with "liar", "murderer" etc. was it the gov'nah work?
i think the baby isn't dead. you can't just assume. 
and what's with the dissected squirrel. one of the kids? what if carol is covering for someone else? 
damn talk about unlimited bullets

gonna miss the gov'nah like shane.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well, I watched it. Frack:mecry:


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Walking Dead*

just saw the episode, and WOW!
some intense moments. one of my favorite characters died in a horrible, brutal way!  
i let out an "ohooo" seeing the 2 little girls. and then a laugh after the second shot. 
best episode this season. gives me hope. looking forward to the next.

comic book spoiler alert: what happened resembled more to what happened in the comic. governor died, and the group was driven from the prison. and IIRC, the baby had already died previous to that event.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Gotta love Daryl


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I hear it referred to as "The Daryl Show".

If they kill Daryl, it means the show is done.


Things that made me go hmmm.....

We don't SEE the gov get shot, just hear a shot....he's like the boogy man/Jason, etc, in that regard.

A LOT of wounded.

The tank mostly blew holes in the parts of the prison they would have wanted to preserve, and none at the opposing shooters, who were in groups rather than spread out....and apparently, chain link fencing is effective at stopping automatic weapon fire from the tank's 50 cal as well as the myriad other machine guns blazing away. People only got hit when the got too far from the fencing, say, when they tried to take cover behind large metal objects. 

Very few of either group actually used the sights on their weapons....potentially explaining the rather low hit ratios.

The kids ran off the wrong way...but get brownie points for the highest hit per shot ratio, at 1:1.

Ricl/gov seemed to forget they had weapons, incl knives, and were forced to engage in excessive fisty cuffs.

Its a new road trip with new recruits from what's left of the other group.

They mentioned that the bus was understocked with provisions...but, there should be time to get stuff before going now, esp as the new firepower should be able to mow down the gathering walker mobs in time to provide cover at least....and, maybe to even REPAIR the damaged fencing, etc...but I think they need to get out and have another venue anyway.

The skinned animal weirdness will pop up later I suppose.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It is taking place in the USA, pretty sure there are more prisons around they could find.


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Shocking show. Very cool, poor Hershel. Ugh. Hope the Governor was really killed, not a "Jason/Freddy" moment where he comes back again...


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



TEEJ said:


> I hear it referred to as "The Daryl Show".
> 
> If they kill Daryl, it means the show is done.
> 
> 
> Things that made me go hmmm.....
> 
> We don't SEE the gov get shot, just hear a shot....he's like the boogy man/Jason, etc, in that regard.
> 
> A LOT of wounded.
> 
> The tank mostly blew holes in the parts of the prison they would have wanted to preserve, and none at the opposing shooters, who were in groups rather than spread out....and apparently, chain link fencing is effective at stopping automatic weapon fire from the tank's 50 cal as well as the myriad other machine guns blazing away. People only got hit when the got too far from the fencing, say, when they tried to take cover behind large metal objects.
> 
> Very few of either group actually used the sights on their weapons....potentially explaining the rather low hit ratios.
> 
> The kids ran off the wrong way...but get brownie points for the highest hit per shot ratio, at 1:1.
> 
> Ricl/gov seemed to forget they had weapons, incl knives, and were forced to engage in excessive fisty cuffs.
> 
> Its a new road trip with new recruits from what's left of the other group.
> 
> They mentioned that the bus was understocked with provisions...but, there should be time to get stuff before going now, esp as the new firepower should be able to mow down the gathering walker mobs in time to provide cover at least....and, maybe to even REPAIR the damaged fencing, etc...but I think they need to get out and have another venue anyway.
> 
> The skinned animal weirdness will pop up later I suppose.



..... aaaaannnnndddd here we go! Applying "real world logic" to a TV show based on a comic book about a topic that is science fiction at best!  ... Well it was fun gentlemen! See you in February! :wave:


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, great story, I can live with some lapses in logic as long as it's not too harsh. It's fantasy, not a news story (although you see lots of lapses in logic in news too!).


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Too much time was spent at the prison, the show needs a new venue to keep things interesting. They were safe and secure - not a great plot point. I'm glad the Guv was killed off, he always was kind of annoying. 
So now Carol will be the new oppressor!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> ..... aaaaannnnndddd here we go! Applying "real world logic" to a TV show based on a comic book about a topic that is science fiction at best!  ... Well it was fun gentlemen! See you in February! :wave:




I watch television and movies to be entertained. I don't try to find fault, but when a scene is so poorly written that I'm pulled from it, and find myself shaking my head in disbelief at the writers obvious lack of logic,, well, I'm no longer being entertained am I. 

From what I've read here and elsewhere I'm not alone. http://hotair.com/archives/2013/12/02/walking-dead-grumble-thread-everybody-hurts/

I don't think the writers deserve a break due to the show being based on a comic book. It diverted from the original source material long ago, no? I also don't think of it as fantasy, or science fiction.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


>



LOL !

Where's the "Like" button? :twothumbs


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> LOL !
> 
> Where's the "Like" button? :twothumbs




I really need to figure out how to incorporate something like that here...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I really need to figure out how to incorporate something like that here...



***_Presses Imaginary "Like" button._** *


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

No spoilers but.... Who else REALLY enjoyed tonight's new episode? I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> No spoilers but.... Who else REALLY enjoyed tonight's new episode? I know I'm not the only one.



I enjoyed it, but wanted to choke the life out of Carl...


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I also loved the episode, but wanted to kill the little *******...


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Who is still alive?


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> Who is still alive?



Well, Carl is.  Dont know if its cool to post spoilers yet.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I really liked this episode. Thought the Michonne story was really good, especially the happy ending at the end. It's probably about as happy as things are ever going to get.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It's just a little too early for spoilers.


----------



## will

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> Well, Carl is.  Dont know if its cool to post spoilers yet.



I'll leave the spoiler timing to Greta. I did watch the episode on Sunday, but, Pudding?????


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*



will said:


> I'll leave the spoiler timing to Greta. I did watch the episode on Sunday, but, Pudding?????



Yeah, pudding.
I kept thinking of the old Bill Cosby commercials from the 70's.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Everyone loves pudding.


----------



## Kid9P

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Everyone loves pudding.




Especially 112 ounces of chocolate pudding


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I enjoyed the episode. I liked the back stories so we can finally get an idea of what makes some tick. Yeah the chocolate pudding thing was a little comic relief. Perhaps Carl was being a bit of a punk but then... well... can ya blame him? He is after all... just a kid.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Gotta grow up fast during a zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I enjoyed the episode.


Me too, but mostly for its moderate pace, as compared vs. the crazyness of the previous one. (SPOILER ALERT) Anything notice no-one (apart from a few zombies) got killed in this one? Not keeping tabs, but that might be a first... And we still don't know how most of the others are doing.



> Yeah the chocolate pudding thing was a little comic relief.


Totally in its place, if you ask me. The series portrays a world dumped into total chaos. So most -regular- foods get eaten. And one find what's left - a can of chocolate pudding somewhere. Funny/weird: yes. Strange: no.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Who hasn't found an old can of whatever, in the back of the cabinet. Forgot about it years ago.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*No Spoilers: *Just wanted to say Yay for Tyreese!!

(Those who haven't seen the latest episode.... Yes, you will enjoy it.)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

BTW, anyone else noticed that one of the characters refers to another character by his real name?


----------



## dc38

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> BTW, anyone else noticed that one of the characters refers to another character by his real name?


Only sharp eared watchers like you, lol


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



dc38 said:


> Only sharp eared watchers like you, lol



Sharp eyed too. But I'll wait until after Thursday before I mention what I mean.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Finished watching last night. Not a bad episode but still a lot of dumb things being done by people.
Didnt catch the real life name call out. Who was it?


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> BTW, anyone else noticed that one of the characters refers to another character by his real name?





Monocrom said:


> Sharp eyed too. But I'll wait until after Thursday before I mention what I mean.



Since it is Thursday - was it the chick who referred to the governor as brian?


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I liked last Sunday's episode. I'm hopeful the 'new visitors' don't follow the previous Gov'ner path of being a immoral gang of thugs. You gotta have enemies to keep tension/ drama up, but how many paramilitary groups are there in Zland?

On another tangent, is anyone keeping track of so-called 'real time' in this series? I think it's only been about 2 years since Rick woke up in the hospital bed.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



cland72 said:


> Since it is Thursday - was it the chick who referred to the governor as brian?



Nope! I'm just gonna leave it as a fun Easter Egg for other die-hard fans to notice.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



DrafterDan said:


> I liked last Sunday's episode. I'm hopeful the 'new visitors' don't follow the previous Gov'ner path of being a immoral gang of thugs. You gotta have enemies to keep tension/ drama up, but how many paramilitary groups are there in Zland?



No spoilers but.... I have noticed that when characters who are introduced in the show but happen to be in the comic book as well, they tend to retain their comic book personalities. The Governor in the comic book was evil, and was that way on the show. Sometimes they might tone-down an aspect of a character's personality. (Rick in the comic book isn't nearly as noble as he is on the show.) But for the most part, you're not going to see an evil character in the books being introduced as a good guy on the show. And vice-versa. Those who have read the books, they already know if the three new characters introduced at the very end of last week's episode are bad guys or not.

That's the one annoying thing.... Despite trying to be different from the books, and succeeding on certain levels, the producers clearly don't want to go off in a _completely_ different direction with the TV show. And I think that's a mistake. There's a lot that could be done. And, a nice little outta Left Field character introduction would be fantastic. I'd love to see Hagan introduced into the show but as a different type of character than in the books. While still retaining that level of incredible violence that readers remember him for. So much the producers could do. I'd love to see more distancing from the books.



> On another tangent, is anyone keeping track of so-called 'real time' in this series? I think it's only been about 2 years since Rick woke up in the hospital bed.



I would have put it closer to three years. If two is more accurate, they've done a lot in only two years.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

**Most minor spoiler ever to be revealed*
*
Rick finally ends up with the Bomber jacket in the TV show that he's pretty much known for in the comic series.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Oh yeah.... During the last episode of Talking Dead "Rick" reveals that only one full year and six months has passed since the outbreak.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

HA! "Trust me... I'm smarter than you". :laughing:


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Best part of this week's show? Eugene's sweet mullet.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I'd say that sweet, sweet, instant cheese. :twothumbs


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Meh. This last episode was so so. This new trio is kind of silly. What the h--- did mullet head say after being a complete idiot and killing their truck and almost killing someone? I re-wound it like 5 times and still couldnt make heads or tails of what he said.
The girl, her outfit. Wow. LOL really?!
The bad guy that strangled his buddy in front of Rick hiding under the bed and then promptly fell asleep, umm you made it this long in the zombie apocalypse and don't know about ZOMBIES?


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> The girl, her outfit. Wow. LOL really?!


OK, a sexy chick thrown in, who cares. I think she's a caricature of sorts - probably pulled directly from the comic books.



> The bad guy that strangled his buddy in front of Rick hiding under the bed and then promptly fell asleep, umm you made it this long in the zombie apocalypse and don't know about ZOMBIES?


Shortly after that, I thought it was a nice touch when Rick pulled the bathroom door open. The _second_ that guy went down, my brain said "diversion!". And so it went... 

But pfff that idiot scientist... I'd have wasted another bullet on him. :devil:


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Btw, ridiculous how popular this series is on BT sites right now... Last episode _the_ #1 torrent on a number of sites (360*K*+ seeders :sick2: according to ExtraTorrent).


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



bhds said:


> Meh. This last episode was so so. This new trio is kind of silly. What the h--- did mullet head say after being a complete idiot and killing their truck and almost killing someone? I re-wound it like 5 times and still couldnt make heads or tails of what he said.
> The girl, her outfit. Wow. LOL really?!
> The bad guy that strangled his buddy in front of Rick hiding under the bed and then promptly fell asleep, umm you made it this long in the zombie apocalypse and don't know about ZOMBIES?



Mullet scientist said something about not being trained to handle fully automatic weapons.

It's still a TV show, so the ladies need to look good.

Yeah, he choked him out but didn't kill him.


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

From what I read on another site that girl is actually pretty close to the character as drawn in the original graphic novel. Still though...
I thought he choked that guy to death. I need to go re-watch it again. Even still, you choke a guy out and he's not going to a little upset when he wakes up?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

When Rick "made his move," the camera paused on the guy to show he was still breathing.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Should have posted this yesterday.

Rather eye-opening episode. Filled with revelations, middle fingers, and Daryl apparently _*really*_ needing to take a ****. :thumbsup:

Some excellent close-up shots of Daryl's Busse knife. (Though the producers never give the brand credit and imply that it's a common and basic hunting knife.)

What I didn't like was how the two characters this episode focused on, happened to find a couple of working lights in a certain place. Just found two good lights lying around. One would have been understandable, but two??

Also, couldn't I.D. either one. The larger of the two at first looked like possibly a 4D [email protected] But the shape of the head was all wrong. It was also all wrong for possibly being a Streamlight SL-20X (though a rechargeable still functioning at full output after a year and a half since the Undead outbreak took place; yeah, bit of a stretch).


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Walking Dead*

just got around to watching the episode last night, i enjoyed it.
i also couldnt ID the lights they were using, the larger light i was thinking maybe an Olight SR model?

they definitely got some good shots of the busse. IIRC, it belongs to someone on the crew, or staff. i dont think the producers want to mention its brand when Gerber is a sponsor of the show in some way.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



skyfire said:


> just got around to watching the episode last night, i enjoyed it.
> i also couldnt ID the lights they were using, the larger light i was thinking maybe an Olight SR model?
> 
> they definitely got some good shots of the busse. IIRC, it belongs to someone on the crew, or staff. i dont think the producers want to mention its brand when Gerber is a sponsor of the show in some way.



Yeah, they're definitely downplaying Daryl's Busse as though it's a cheap hunting knife.

Not sure if Gerber still sponsores the show. Last time I saw a Gerber reference was the very start of Season 2 when Glenn (I think it was Glenn) finds that dead salesman's roll of Gerber knives and everyone is fascinated by it. Dividing up the knives amongst themselves. Knives which ironically, most of which we never see get put into action.

When season 4 started, Carol had a cheap, generic, chromed out knuckle-duster knife strapped to her belt. She apparently used it to kill the very first two super-flu infected survivors before burning their bodies. Yeah, that knife she used definitely wasn't a Gerber. 

I don't think the light Daryl took for himself in the country club house was that Olight model. The barrel was longer and narrower than the Olight SR model, and the very front of the bezel tapered down a bit. But I did see fins cut into the bezel. At first I thought he picked up a black 4D [email protected] modded with some sort of LED emitter. Then I got a look at the profile of the head. Was all wrong for a Mag.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Walking Dead*

you're probably right, i dont pay much attention to olights :laughing:.
and now that i think about it, i dont see gerbers on the show as before. there was a time when there was a slew of gerbers being used by everybody.

what i dont get is why nobody uses a spear, or sharpened stick? why do most of them resort to small folders, and hunting knives?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



skyfire said:


> what i dont get is why nobody uses a spear, or sharpened stick? why do most of them resort to small folders, and hunting knives?



That's why I stopped watching the show. I found myself being pulled away by the all too frequent inconsistencies,, writing that just didn't make sense.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



skyfire said:


> you're probably right, i dont pay much attention to olights :laughing:.
> and now that i think about it, i dont see gerbers on the show as before. there was a time when there was a slew of gerbers being used by everybody.



Last time I saw one being used was when Rick and Shane decided to get rid of Randall by stranding him blind-folded and far from the farmhouse so that he couldn't get back to his group and tell them where the farmhouse is located. The three of them drive around in Shane's Hyundai (which never had a speck of dust on it so obviously Hyundai either is or was a sponsor of the show as well) until they reach what looks like the fenced in parking lot of a school. Deciding it would be a good place to ditch Randall, Rick and Shane approach the fence line and see a very small group of walkers aimlessly shuffling around. They decide to kill the small group before turning Randall lose. Shane aims his weapon at them, and Rick steps in. Telling him they need to be smart about this. That they need to use their knives more. (Don't want to make unnecessary noise and waste ammunition.) Rick takes out his knife. (One of the knives in the Gerber Zombie Survival roll is a rather beefy folding knife. All black with thumb-stud openers. Rick's knife looks like that one.) He then cuts his own hand, and smears the blood along the fence. The Walkers smell it and come over for a taste. That's when Rick stabs the first one in the head with his knife. 

Yeah, the scene was B.S.

Last thing you want to do is cut yourself across the hand since it's going to constantly be in contact with other objects. Had he cut himself across the bone of the underside of his forearm, it would have at least been more realistic. 

After the group reaches the prison, T-Dog and Carol encounter a large group of walkers. T-Dog sacrifices himself so Carol can get away. Daryl later finds a walker with something sticking out of its neck. After killing it, he pulls out the object and notices that it's Carol's knife. The knife doesn't look like a Gerber at all. Looks more like a Buck model with rubberized or plastic handles. So yeah, last time a Gerber was used on the show was just before the end of Season 2. Maybe Gerber sponsored the show for only that one season. 



> What I don't get is why nobody uses a spear, or sharpened stick? why do most of them resort to small folders, and hunting knives?



Walking around with a spear all day long would be a pain in the ***. Michonne does have her sword. But she also has a scabbard for it and doesn't have to hold it in one hand all day long while she travels. The group did use improvised spears along the prison's fence line in order to keep the walkers from really bunching up against the outer fence.


----------



## skyfire

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Walking around with a spear all day long would be a pain in the ***. Michonne does have her sword. But she also has a scabbard for it and doesn't have to hold it in one hand all day long while she travels. The group did use improvised spears along the prison's fence line in order to keep the walkers from really bunching up against the outer fence.



thats the beauty of an improvised spear. when you get tired of carrying it around, you can just toss it, and make another later on. would be much more effective at poking zombies in the head, than a knife. 

i agree with chauncey about its writing... but i still cant stop watching it.
i just try not to over think it, and make sense of it... i do like the direction of this season's episodes, especially with the introduction of Abraham.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



skyfire said:


> That's the beauty of an improvised spear. when you get tired of carrying it around, you can just toss it, and make another later on. would be much more effective at poking zombies in the head, than a knife.



If that spear is made out of tough metal, makes no sense just to toss away a perfectly good weapon. Especially one that let's you conserve any ammunition you might have for a pistol or rifle. I won't get into it, but yes; I do have experience walking around and traveling with a spear. (All perfectly legal at the time and place.) You'd be better off just shortening the shaft significantly to basically turn it into a long-handled fixed-blade knife. Helps keep anything "unwanted" at a bit of a distance, while not nearly being as much of a pain to carry around all day. 

With some knives, all you need is a stick and some good lashing to turn the knife into a good improvised spear. Get really sick of carrying around that full-length "spear," just remove your knife from the stick and toss the stick away. You still get to keep your knife, and just place it back into its scabbard or sheath. 

Plus, with some knives, you don't even need to lash it to a stick. I've got a Glock 81 Survival knife. Handle is half-way hollowed out. It's not a traditional hollowed out knife though. In knife form, you keep a long, thick, nail inside of it. To convert to a spear, just pop the top off, remove the nail, insert the stick into the handle as far as it'll go, then just pound the nail through the hole on the side of the knife handle (use a heavy rock to do the pounding if nothing else is available). And there you go! No lashing needed. (Okay, the Glock 78 Field knife with it's lack of root-saw teeth on the spine of the blade [which the model 81 has] would make for a better improvised spear-head.) There are better knives out there for use during an Undead Apocalypse. But both models can be found for about $30, are tough-as-nails, make for excellent improvised spears, and their rather narrow blades can be sharpened to a very useable edge. 

Oh yeah.... The upper handguard can be used as a great bottle-opener. 

Just one really good option.




> I agree with chauncey about its writing... but I still can't stop watching it.
> I just try not to over think it, and make sense of it... I do like the direction of this season's episodes, especially with the introduction of Abraham.



Unfortunately, I have to agree with both of you. I was expecting more relationships, more interesting characters, more perspectives on the Undead Apocalypse, and more secondary story-lines. All based on Rick bringing the survivors of Woodbury to the prison after the Governor's first attack on the prison. At the very end of Season 3. 

Instead, we get some cheap short cuts! Let's kill off about 99% of the new survivors with a swine-flu breakout. Really??

Bob is the only new character who gets to live! And he wasn't even a Woodbury resident. Daryl found him on the road, picked him up. And his character development was crap! All of a sudden, in the span of one episode, Bob no longer has horrible withdrawal cravings for booze?? He's no longer so badly addicted that he might kill someone over a bottle of whiskey? Gee, if only real alcoholism could be so easily "cured."  

Now Bob is a smiling, happy-go-lucky, optimist who is even more annoying than alcoholic Bob. 

I hated that all the Woodbury survivors got turned into cannon fodder. (More precisely, flu fodder.) That was just downright lazy writing. It really was. As an amateur writer with a small but loyal following on another site, my fans gobble up every bit of fiction I give them. Honestly though, I'd expect them to get pissed at me if I introduced that many new characters.... simply to kill them *ALL* off just to generate a controversial plot-point that ended just as soon as it started! 

That's a cardinal sin of writing. Another one is to focus on a character who seemingly has found redemption. To show how he's grown and changed. And then immediately have him regress completely to the evil ******* he was in the past. Yeah, the new "Governor" changed his first name to Brian. But the kinder/gentler Governor didn't last long at all. 

Oh and how about that Martinez. One of only two individual's from the Governor's first major raid on the prison to survive at the end. And knowing how horribly unstable "Brian" can be as a leader, Martinez decides to completely trust him all over again. And, offers him a co-leader proposal of the new group. *What*_*?!?!*_

When did Martinez become an utter and complete moron? Yeah, selling out a character; another cardinal sin of writing.

Still, the show itself is overall worth seeing. No character is technically safe. (Okay, maybe Rick since the show is mainly centered around him.) New adventures await the survivors from the prison. What will they find at the end of those railroad tracks? Which ones will be reunited after the latest raid that destroyed the prison? When will Rick and Carl see Judith again? Will Bob survive the next episode when his small group of three survivors is attacked by walkers in a thick fog with only 6 rounds between them? Will Beth survive the next episode?....

Seriously, when she and Daryl were sitting and facing each other; and then Beth said he'd outlive everyone including her.... Oh! I was like "You *******s better not kill off Beth at the very end of her speech regarding how Daryl will go on even after she's dead!" Oh! I was on the edge of my seat! She lived! Let's see if she makes it through next week's episode. When I heard that both "Daryl" and "Beth" were going to be on the couch during the follow-up "Talking Dead" episode, all I could think about was are they really going to kill off Beth or Daryl at the very end of that episode just before the "Talking Dead comes on?! 

Could you just imagine the Hate-Mail the producers would get for killing off Daryl? (How about the slightly less amount of mail for killing off Beth.)

Yeah, even with the sometimes lazy writing; the show is just different enough from the graphic novel it's based on that we continue to tune in and watch. Especially with Daryl since ironically, he's not even in the graphic novel.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

 *Very minor spoiler alerts* 
*--- --- --- --- --- --- --- *_
Regarding Spears:_

Congrats guys, we finally get an improvised spear in this episode. (That's some creepy timing, isn't it.)

_Regarding Redemption:_

One character finds it.... While unfortunately another one may have lost it.

_Regarding Bob:_

Check out what he's drinking at the start of the episode. No one mentioned it on the Talking Dead. I spotted it right away.

_Regarding The Talking Dead:_

Best episode ever!!!!

"Maggie" and "Shasha" playfully tickle each other! :huh:

*(I am NOT* *making that up!)*


----------



## Skimo

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*


!!!!!!Spoilers will follow in white text, so if you are reading with a different color scheme, look away.!!!!! I also shrank the text and underlined it... trying to do my due diligence here.  If you want to read it you can do the quote thing and then adjust the color and size of the font.



Last chance to look away! : D*

At the beginning of the episode, the scene is a flashback, it shows the drunk Bob when he meets Glenn and Daryl, the giveaway for me was seeing Glenn and Daryl together.
I was impressed too about seeing Sasha with a makeshift spear, I don't know if they lost sponsors or if the prop guy got in trouble, but I haven't seen much identifiable knife use in the show for a while aside from Daryls Bussee.

I missed the talking dead, playful tickling he says!!

I'll be really interested in what Daryrl does with the guys that found him, my guess is that he knew he would be seen and I'll bet we see that dog again by the time this season is over with. 
I almost forgot,, wht ewlly got me wondering is how exactly Daryl didn't check the friggin door and how she got captured after running out of the house, sprained ankle be danged... those dudes must be lucky to have someone run right to them. This IS the end of the world, how exactly did they NOT hear the car pull up, maybe it was because they managed to pull up while she was playing the piano and wasting more time... lazy writers, somehow the undead just pop up when we can't see them.
You brought up ricks blood being zombie bait, how is Bob not a complete zombie magnet?

Okay, enough of the secret squirrel typing, the show was okay, I wonder with so many story lines how they will wrap it up in three episodes, my bet is it won't be wrapped up, the characters will almost meet, some lame plot device will be tossed in and we'll be told to wait for another season of writing by guys who want a paycheck instead of wanting to deliver some finality. My hope is that Rick dies this season, his character has gone to crap, I've really liked seeing less of him.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Rick is pretty much safe.

What's ticking me off is that the 2nd half of Season 4 is not nearly as good as the first half. The writers are getting lazy, again! I'm really going to be upset if the last 3 episodes of the season are just drawn out crap in which everyone, except for a couple of main characters, reaches "sanctuary" along the tracks. And then that's it! Season's over, most of the characters reached the new community. You only get a peek at it. That's going to be B.S.


----------



## Hot Brass

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah...looks like the writer's are running out of ideas and now seem to be focusing on each others 'personal demons' or issues.Not near as good! HB


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I've heard and read that they're supposed to re-introduce a character that appeared early in the 1st season and again, briefly, in the third season. I wonder if this is still going to happen?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Hot Brass said:


> Yeah...looks like the writer's are running out of ideas and now seem to be focusing on each others 'personal demons' or issues.Not near as good! HB



As an amateur writer, I've got a great idea to bring the show back on track. 

Honestly, the Producers screwed up when they decided to go with the whole ridiculous "Everyone is infected" concept. So that when you die, you turn into one of those undead things, anyway. Okay.... So what motivation would anyone have to keep fighting for survival? Sure, quite a few would try to go on. But suicides would be all over the place. Most of those going on and actively surviving are the ones who have no clue that once you die, bitten or not, you turn.

Ironically, that explains why everyone on the bus died. Think about it.... Glenn was the only one on the bus who knew that fact. Once he got off, it was just filled with long-term Woodbury residents whom Rick apparently never bothered to tell that fact to. So when the Governor's new "gang" fired the shots that hit the back of the bus, someone got shot in the back and died. In the commotion, they may have simply decided to keep driving without stopping to dump the dead body. Why stop? That person was shot to death. Then, on the crowded bus, came back to Life, and started biting everyone nearby. Most likely while they slept. Explains why no one on the bus survived.

Yeah, that plot-point sucks. In every outbreak or epidemic you often have carriers. Those who are infected, but have no outward signs of the disease; and don't suffer from it themselves. Then, on a much smaller scale, you have those who (for some reason or another) are simply immune. 

So we're supposed to believe that no one is immune and there are no carriers with the undead virus?? That's B.S.

My idea, introduce a carrier or introduce someone who is immune. Make them aware that they're different. Perhaps someone bitten early on, but never turned. And ever since then, the undead treat him as though he's one of them. Perhaps only attacking him if he's standing right next to a normal, infected, person. Now he's got no clue if he's truly immune or just a carrier. (Makes for more drama that way.) Perhaps later on, have Abraham Ford and that mullet-sporting scientist find out about the guy. Maybe another scientist with much less good will has hired a group of mercenaries to find the guy too.

There ya go! That's easily a season's worth of storyline right fricking there! Makes up for that whole "Everyone is infected anyway" concept. Or, since Judith wasn't born yet when the group was tested at the CDC, yeah.... Guess who is immune. Hell, how about an existing character instead. Most of the characters who went with Rick to the CDC are dead now. Quite a few characters around now never made it to the CDC and were never tested! Make one of them "that guy." Hell, it could be Tyreese, or even Beth or Maggie. How awesome would it be if Sasha were immune.

*Oh!!!!!!!!!!*

Okay, here's one that the Producers would personally love. For some really bizarre reason, they love fricking Bob! There was one big thing which happened in yesterday's episode that would make Bob the perfect candidate! They had Bob explain away that thing that I'm talking about. But what if he was mistaken....

Thing is, the Producers have put a very long leash around their own necks. The TV show differs in significant ways over the graphic novels. But yet keeps coming back to them for plot-points as well as character introductions. And that's just not going to work. They need to take the TV series in an entirely new direction. One that still makes sense, in the wake of the Undead Apocalypse. But very different than the comics.

(Hell, Daryl and his brother aren't even in the graphic novels. And Daryl is the most popular character on the show. He's become synonymous with The Walking Dead. So clearly, the show can remain popular without being tied down to the graphic novels.)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JBE said:


> I've heard and read that they're supposed to re-introduce a character that appeared early in the 1st season and again, briefly, in the third season. I wonder if this is still going to happen?



That's likely to be Morgan. The very first non-infected adult Rick ran into. The man who told him how dramatically the world has changed since Rick woke up from his hospital bed. The man who told him the new rules of survival. Morgan and his son literally saved Rick's life. Unfortunately, after the death of his son, Morgan went insane. Even though Rick finally got through to him, it was clear that Morgan was still far from normal by the time Rick, Carl, and Michonne left town with those weapons. 

If the rumor is true, would be interesting to see what type of damage Morgan does if he makes a 3rd appearance on the TV series.


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*

re: the writers running out of ideas - how in the heck could it be hard to come up with the material when the whole dang show is based on a graphic novel? 

for the first time i read spoilers from the comic book about Abraham's back story. so, it'll be interesting to see if/how they butcher his character or storyline.

heck, if i were an AMC writer for this show, i'd be laughing all the way to the bank because my job was already done for me.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



cland72 said:


> re: the writers running out of ideas - how in the heck could it be hard to come up with the material when the whole dang show is based on a graphic novel?
> 
> for the first time i read spoilers from the comic book about Abraham's back story. so, it'll be interesting to see if/how they butcher his character or storyline.
> 
> heck, if i were an AMC writer for this show, i'd be laughing all the way to the bank because my job was already done for me.



Have to disagree with you. TV shows have censors. There are things you can easily do in comic books / graphic novels that would *never* make it past the censors. For example.... The group's encounter with Negan.... and his baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire. Some of the things Rick does in the graphic novels that make him far from the tragic hero he is in the TV series. The closest _*that*_ Rick came to the graphic novel version was that speech he made at night to the surviving members of the group after the Undead raid on the farmhouse, and just before they first discover the prison. 

It was rather telling that when the TV series introduced Merle (once again, not in the graphic novels) very early on during Season 1, and had him lose his right hand; it was clear that a certain well-known character from the graphic novels wasn't going to lose his right hand instead. And, that the show was not going to be just a simple copy & paste of the graphic novels. Which actually makes sense, even if censors didn't exist. Who is going to bother with the show, waiting for one-hour installments each week, when they can simply buy the graphic novels and read as much as they want! 

If you were an advertiser, would you bother sponsoring a show that is a complete copy of the books? 

I know that some of the die-hard fans of the graphic novels hate the show for a variety of reasons. Rick isn't "Rick." Tyreese is still alive while the Governor is dead. Michonne doesn't kill the Governor in the books. Several key characters still have not been introduced yet (including Negan). Tyreese, Carol, and Michonne are not involved in a tragic love triangle that ends really badly. Glenn's still alive. And so on....

Personally, I love the fact that the show is different from the books. Sometimes the books just go way over the top in terms of violence. (I know, I know. There's a reason they're called "Graphic" novels.) Still, some of it is just so ridiculously violent. Some of the characters in the books are just.... They feel like comic book characters. (I'm waiting for the next issue of Batman where he takes on his latest Super-villain, the Governor.) The Governor we got in the TV series was a fully developed character. The one in the books was a sad stereotype.


----------



## DJ JIGGLER

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Diddnt know it was based from a novel, are they not really following it anymore?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



DJ JIGGLER said:


> Didn't know it was based from a novel, are they not really following it anymore?



Graphic novels/comic books. And the show doesn't follow it. Hasn't, for a long time. Characters from the graphic novels are introduced into the TV series, often. And often with their personalities mostly intact from the books. Though sometimes tweaked to varying degrees. In the show, Rick is a tragic hero. In the graphic novels, he's one sick twisted SOB. 

Also, scenes that take place in the novels are missing in the show or will simply never take place. For example, Tyreese joins the group earlier in the novels than he did in the TV show. Plus, while Hershel was executed by the Governor in the TV show, it was Tyreese who got killed by him in the graphic novels. So if Tyreese does meet his end, it'll be interesting to see what the Producers come up with. The TV show is a re-imaging based on the graphic novels.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I don't want to jinx anything but... I call a call from my brother today - the one who lives in GA... and works in construction. And well... yeah - looks like I'll be going to visit him this summer... on his new job site...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I don't want to jinx anything but... I call a call from my brother today - the one who lives in GA... and works in construction. And well... yeah - looks like I'll be going to visit him this summer... on his new job site...



oo: 

Zombie Greta?? :huh: 

(All you have to do is register with the screen actors guild down there in Georgia to get a shot as an Undead extra.)


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> oo:
> 
> Zombie Greta?? :huh:
> 
> (All you have to do is register with the screen actors guild down there in Georgia to get a shot as an Undead extra.)



LOL! Naw... no undead for me. BUT!... lots of pictures!!  

I asked my brother today if the railroad tracks in the current season are the ones we were walking on when I visited him last year. And there was a building in last week's episode that I recognized also. He said yes, those are the ones we were wandering around. I think I have a picture of that one building. I'll have to look. 

Anyway... I'm really excited for him! I'll be stopping by to see him for a day next month when I'm out that way but I doubt either of us will have time to visit any sets again. I'll make plans to go back this summer. I have to say... this is EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> LOL! Naw... no undead for me. BUT!... lots of pictures!!
> 
> I asked my brother today if the railroad tracks in the current season are the ones we were walking on when I visited him last year. And there was a building in last week's episode that I recognized also. He said yes, those are the ones we were wandering around. I think I have a picture of that one building. I'll have to look.
> 
> Anyway... I'm really excited for him! I'll be stopping by to see him for a day next month when I'm out that way but I doubt either of us will have time to visit any sets again. I'll make plans to go back this summer. I have to say... this is EXCITING!!!!



Indeed! Please take and post lots of pics.!

(I guess I'm a bigger Walking Dead fan than even I realized.)


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Hehe, flashlights and undead go well together... 

I regularly find myself watching reruns in the dead of night. They air around 02:00-03:00h, my gf is long asleep by then, and at times I sneek back into the living room, put up a ceiling bounced flashlight as only light in the room, and sit back with some potato chips or whatever. Is that weird, or are some of you also doing that sometimes?

Btw about that timeslot: here (on FOX channel) new episodes air some days after first official airing. This is normailly around primetime, but I'm often still busy with other things then. Rest of the week there are many reruns, usually well after midnight. Due to their frequency I sometimes lose track of when a new episode is on. We have interactive TV with a harddisk recorder in the home, but found that these newest TWD episodes simply won't record. Recording already was a crapshoot (provider Ziggo puts out crap firmware!), but we found TWD *never* records at all. Most likely some signal flagging "do not record!" to the recorder. So provider Ziggo first sells you an expensive service, then a recorder to go with that service, and then *on purpose* makes it useless where it matters... 

Very annoying all this, which is why I've found myself pulling episodes over BitTorrent more and more.


----------



## Skimo

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Graphic novels/comic books. And the show doesn't follow it. Hasn't, for a long time. Characters from the graphic novels are introduced into the TV series, often. And often with their personalities mostly intact from the books. Though sometimes tweaked to varying degrees. In the show, Rick is a tragic hero. In the graphic novels, he's one sick twisted SOB.
> 
> Also, scenes that take place in the novels are missing in the show or will simply never take place. For example, Tyreese joins the group earlier in the novels than he did in the TV show. Plus, while Hershel was executed by the Governor in the TV show, it was Tyreese who got killed by him in the graphic novels. So if Tyreese does meet his end, it'll be interesting to see what the Producers come up with. The TV show is a re-imaging based on the graphic novels.



I never read the novels, but I think Rick shoulda been a crazy BA SOB. It frustrated me seeing Dale and Hershel making Rick form his stupid conscience. Really really rubbed me the wrong way. Them turning Carl from a new world young man into a suburban softy ticked me off too. I'd be fine with the main character being Glenn, he's probably the craziest and mentally tough character in the show, doesn't hurt that he has Maggie as a love interest...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Skimo said:


> I never read the novels, but I think Rick shoulda been a crazy BA SOB. It frustrated me seeing Dale and Hershel making Rick form his stupid conscience. Really really rubbed me the wrong way. Them turning Carl from a new world young man into a suburban softy ticked me off too. I'd be fine with the main character being Glenn, he's probably the craziest and mentally tough character in the show....



In that case, I won't tell you what happens to Glenn in the graphic novels.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*No Spoilers!



P.S. - Don't watch this latest episode alone, if you can help it. 
*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okay, most minor spoiler in the world that you'll never guess from the episode itself.

The puzzle that Mika and Lizzie are putting together for most of the episode.... It's a picture of Sophia. (Carol's daughter who got turned into a walker and ended up in Hershel's barn along with the other Undead in Season 2).

That bit of info. was revealed in the latest episode of The Talking Dead.

*Edit:*

Loved the song they played at the very start of the episode. Last time I heard that was in the video game Fallout 3.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

OMG!! That is SOOOO eff'd up!!! :duh2:oo::sigh:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> OMG!! That is SOOOO eff'd up!!! :duh2:oo::sigh:



And that's putting it mildly.


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just... WOW! WTF is wrong with those writers? That was just so beyond horrible!!!


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

And do any of you have any idea what an episode like that does to an emotionally unstable menopausal mother?!?!?! God I need a couple of bottles of vodka and a dozen or so 10mg Valium.... 


Edit: and now just cuz I'm THAT kinda messed up right now, it's repeating and I'm going to watch it again... desensitize? Doubt it.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Why torture yourself?

AMC runs the same episode about 3 times in one night. Used to be 4.

Tried, but really couldn't watch it again. Just glimpses here and there....

*Edit:*

Correction, still 4 times on Sunday night for those of us in America. 

(Instead of a re-run of CSI: Miami at 4am, they start at 5am now.)


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

That was an "interesting" episode for sure.
Maybe Lizzie is a "Zombie Whisperer", and not all of them are bad?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> That was an "interesting" episode for sure.
> Maybe Lizzie is a "Zombie Whisperer", and not all of them are bad?



They want to eat you, and tear into your flesh. Yeah, all of them are bad.... Except if you cut off their arms and chop off their lower jaws like Michonne did and then put them on a leash.


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*

If you read the graphic novels and watched the previews you had to have a pretty good idea that this was coming...Nictero even warned that this would be the most controversial episode yet. Controversies aside, this one of the better written and acted episodes that they have produced in a while. It was also probably one of the most psychologically impactful episodes of the entire series thus far.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JBE said:


> If you read the graphic novels and watched the previews you had to have a pretty good idea that this was coming...Nictero even warned that this would be the most controversial episode yet. Controversies aside, this one of the better written and acted episodes that they have produced in a while. It was also probably one of the most psychologically impactful episodes of the entire series thus far.



I enjoy it when the show deviates from the graphic novel. The more deviation, the better. Otherwise why bother watching the show? Rick didn't get his hand cut off, Carol and Tyreese are just friends, Tyreese is still alive but the Governor is dead.... The more deviation, the better. So yeah, the episode could have gone very differently and it would have been fine. 

Got to admit.... Those were some pretty flowers.


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Whhhhat a psycho episode...


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> I enjoy it when the show deviates from the graphic novel. The more deviation, the better. Otherwise why bother watching the show? Rick didn't get his hand cut off, Carol and Tyreese are just friends, Tyreese is still alive but the Governor is dead.... The more deviation, the better. So yeah, the episode could have gone very differently and it would have been fine.
> 
> Got to admit.... Those were some pretty flowers.



The creative liberties they took with this particular "situation" from the novels were done extremely well, maybe even better. There have been a lot of deviations but, for the most part, they work in most of the major incidents/situations even if they play out a bit differently than the novels like they did last night. 

Maybe it's just me, but some characters didn't transfer over well from the novels but others actually turned out better than they were in the books.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I have never read the novels and didn't even get into the TV series until season 2. I'm glad I have/had no "preconception" of the story cuz I would certainly hate sitting through every episode and making comparisons and criticisms. Everything is "new" to me and I'm enjoying that at least. I may not enjoy every aspect of the story but then having worked for a counseling practice and seeing some pretty messed up kids, I guess I've been kinda waiting for something to happen in that area. Not so much disappointed the writers have made nothing sacred (for lack of a better way to put it - reality is reality) but saddened that innocent children have so completely lost their innocence...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JBE said:


> The creative liberties they took with this particular "situation" from the novels were done extremely well, maybe even better. There have been a lot of deviations but, for the most part, they work in most of the major incidents/situations even if they play out a bit differently than the novels like they did last night.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but some characters didn't transfer over well from the novels but others actually turned out better than they were in the books.



Have to agree with you there. I like what the show has done with Glenn.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I have never read the novels and didn't even get into the TV series until season 2. I'm glad I have/had no "preconception" of the story cuz I would certainly hate sitting through every episode and making comparisons and criticisms. Everything is "new" to me and I'm enjoying that at least. I may not enjoy every aspect of the story but then having worked for a counseling practice and seeing some pretty messed up kids, I guess I've been kinda waiting for something to happen in that area. Not so much disappointed the writers have made nothing sacred (for lack of a better way to put it - reality is reality) but saddened that innocent children have so completely lost their innocence...



All of the children in the show had to. Either had to.... or met with a gruesome end. Every single one. Either harden up and skip the enjoyable childhood or don't survive. 

Got to agree that the show is likely better if you haven't read the comics. That one scene in which the Governor and Rick had that Peace Accord in neutral territory.... Fans of the graphic novels likely expected the Governor to pull out that hidden weapon from under the table, take Rick hostage, then cut off his hand. They were likely on the edge of their seats waiting for that to happen, and it never did. Meanwhile everyone else was just watching a nail-biting scene between two protagonists, with no clue what was going to happen next.


----------



## degarb

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Hmm. As I write, someone on TV has been clearing his throat for last 20 minutes, or wife is watching The Walking Dead. Probably, both.

I would watch, but then I would be forced to visit the Knife Forum. Thinking about it, probably not a bad idea, since my wife watches such violent TV content. I'm afraid, very afraid!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



degarb said:


> Hmm. As I write, someone on TV has been clearing his throat for last 20 minutes, or wife is watching The Walking Dead. Probably, both.
> 
> I would watch, but then I would be forced to visit the Knife Forum. Thinking about it, probably not a bad idea, since my wife watches such violent TV content. I'm afraid, very afraid!



Daryl's knife is a Busse Gemini.

Carol's is a No-name El-Cheapo knuckle-duster design with a bare aluminum handle.

The Gerber Undead Apocalypse knife-roll that you see at the start of Season 2 is still available on Gerber's site.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Apparently many missed it, including the host and the guests of The Talking Dead last week.

At the very start of last week's episode, we see Bob find an entrance to an old mine. After making sure there are no walkers in it, Bob secures the entrance and sits back. We see an empty can of some sort of food next to him as he's drinking something. Well, it's not a bottle of soda or an Energy Drink. It's not a bottle of booze either.... It's a bottle of generic cough syrup. The kind that has alcohol in it as a main ingredient. Yup, that's how bad Bob's alcoholism used to be. No booze? No problem! Just chugging on some cough syrup.


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I caught that - it just showed how sad and lifeless he was. I think finding this group has given him hope & purpose. I hope his addiction doesn't affect the group any more than it already has.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



cland72 said:


> I caught that - it just showed how sad and lifeless he was. I think finding this group has given him hope & purpose. I hope his addiction doesn't affect the group any more than it already has.



Must admit, it does seem as though Bob kicked his alcoholism rather very easily.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okay, that was just a creepy as Hell ending to the 2nd to last episode of the season. Something is *WAY* the Hell wrong.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Warning!*

Do not watch this week's episode of The Talking Dead after watching The Walking Dead. I can't believe what I just saw! They might have given away a major surprise twist to next week's Season Finale! Damn it....


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well damn... I KNEW I shouldn't have checked this thread yet! Getting ready to watch episode now... and then yes, I will watch Talking Dead. See you in an hour! :wave:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Well damn... I KNEW I shouldn't have checked this thread yet! Getting ready to watch episode now... and then yes, I will watch Talking Dead. See you in an hour! :wave:



Yeah, I think I'm more horribly addicted to that show than you are. 

Good news is, if you don't look too closely at The Talking Dead, you'll likely miss the spoiler I mentioned that they gave away.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well I guess I wasn't looking close enough cuz I didn't see anything that caused me to feel spoiled on. I think the preview for next week's finale was interesting and I guess I didn't really understand it... but then maybe I'm not supposed to at this time. It was very enigmatic and does beg just a FEW questions... Indeed, at this point, who are they? :candle:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Good to hear that you missed the spoiler. It's a little bit subtle. With my luck, I noticed it after a couple of seconds. 

Better that the finale was not ruined for you. Another thing I think folks might have missed was that conversation between Joe and Daryl. The one involving Tony.... That's all I'll say for now about that though. 

I think I understand what that reoccurring preview scene with Rick meant. But once again, no spoilers. 

As for that ending scene, I'm sure you noticed what that one particular character was doing. But even more telling was what you *didn't* see in that scene. That lack of something is one of the things that made it creepy. There should have been something there, that wasn't. 

I'm sure you noticed that traditional flashlight-shaped older H.I.D. that one character handed to another. That thing was kinda huge.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Good to hear that you missed the spoiler. It's a little bit subtle. With my luck, I noticed it after a couple of seconds.
> 
> Better that the finale was not ruined for you. Another thing I think folks might have missed was that conversation between Joe and Daryl. The one involving Tony.... That's all I'll say for now about that though.



Yup... caught that... 



Monocrom said:


> I think I understand what that reoccurring preview scene with Rick meant. But once again, no spoilers.
> 
> As for that ending scene, I'm sure you noticed what that one particular character was doing. But even more telling was what you *didn't* see in that scene. That lack of something is one of the things that made it creepy. There should have been something there, that wasn't.



Yup... noticed all that. VERY creepy!!!



Monocrom said:


> I'm sure you noticed that traditional flashlight-shaped older H.I.D. that one character handed to another. That thing was kinda huge.



Yeah... was a little bit impressive.. 

_Edit added:_ Well I just finished watching the repeat after Talking Dead. Suppose it's time for me to hit the hay now. Midnight here - 3AM in NYC?!?!? Go to bed dude!! LOL

_Edit added again:_ Nevermind... _Transporter 3_ just started - not going to bed quite yet...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> _Edit added:_ Well I just finished watching the repeat after Talking Dead. Suppose it's time for me to hit the hay now. Midnight here - 3AM in NYC?!?!? Go to bed dude!! LOL
> 
> _Edit added again:_ Nevermind... _Transporter 3_ just started - not going to bed quite yet...



Glad you caught those things. I'm sure others didn't. Especially since they're probably reading these latest posts and are like, _"Whose Tony?!"_ 

Yeah, just past 3am here. I keep odd hours but usually sleep like a vampire. 

Seen Transporter 3 numerous times. Definitely worth losing sleep over.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I caught those bits & pieces too. I had completely not made the correlation until that comment in that conversation.
There is one thing for me this season that really made a difference watching this show...



The addition of an 80" TV in our basement...


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*

There's a New Zealand preview of this week's coming episode floating around...a bit more telling than the ones that have been shown over here so far.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> I'm sure you noticed that traditional flashlight-shaped older H.I.D. that one character handed to another. That thing was kinda huge.



I certainly did. I had one of those 65W ebay special HIDs...it was fun for a bit, but not a good light - terrible beam and blinding spill. I wouldn't want to walk into a railway tunnel with only that light. Even on low, it only managed about 40mins before it cuts out, and in this case is unlikely to be freshly charged. At least once it runs out of power it would be a good club for bashing the walkers with.

Now I'm goign to put my fingers in my ears and hum so I don't hear anything about the finale. Being in the UK, I only get to see the episode around midday (UK time) on Monday.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Wasn't expecting to see Denise Crosby at the end there. I doubt anyone here thinks that Terminus is the salvation our intrepid crew is hoping for...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



DrafterDan said:


> I doubt anyone here thinks that Terminus is the salvation our intrepid crew is hoping for...



They made it a bit too obvious that something is way the Hell wrong in that place. I think the producers think that they've got the audience fooled a bit. But no. (Didn't help that The Talking Dead accidentally gave away a huge plot twist.)


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

So is anyone else watching the marathon today to lead up to the finale tonight?


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I will record them, but don't have time ( at this point anyway), but will be watching the Finale for sure.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> So is anyone else watching the marathon today to lead up to the finale tonight?



Not me. Currently eating a late dinner right before the start of the new episode. It's odd, but once I see a new episode, I have no desire to re-visit it.... unless there are scenes of flashlights that I couldn't I.D. the first time around. For me, not sure but the series is one of those where it's _"What's next?"_ No desire to re-visit old episodes. Not sure why though.

Anyway.... See you back here in about an hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okay, satisfying overall. Just a couple of absolutely B.S. moments in which the writers got lazy. But won't discuss which of them those were until late Thursday night so all the rest of you have a chance to catch up. 

Once again, satisfying overall with a bit of B.S.

Enjoy!


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

What did you think was BS? You can send a PM if not posted here.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Solid Lifters said:


> What did you think was BS? You can send a PM if not posted here.



Yeah, check your PM inbox in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Good episode! :twothumbs: Loved the last line - Hi Rick... good to have you back!


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Rick has been born again hard!


----------



## DaveG

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Glad I watched Talking Dead after the show last night,it was good to get Rick on the show and get his view on things.Going to be a long strech till next season.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, no one liked Farmer Rick. 

_{__Just gonna stand here and eat this pea-pod with my son before bothering to tell Daryl I kicked Carol out of our group.}_

Rick keeps floating back-and-forth from being bad-*** to wishy-washy to bad-*** to.... Even Andrew Lincoln on last night's Talking Dead admitted that was Rick's weird up and down progression since Season 1.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Great way to end the Season. Yes it will be a long wait...


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah, no one liked Farmer Rick.
> 
> _{__Just gonna stand here and eat this pea-pod with my son before bothering to tell Daryl I kicked Carol out of our group.}_
> 
> Rick keeps floating back-and-forth from being bad-*** to wishy-washy to bad-*** to.... Even Andrew Lincoln on last night's Talking Dead admitted that was Rick's weird up and down progression since Season 1.



Not only that, it provides a sort of symbolic "contrast" between what Rick and the group were trying to do to provide enough food to survive and what the people where Rick and them are at now are doing.


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Great way to end the Season. (..)


Disagree. This episode had several good moments, I quite enjoyed watching it. :thumbsup:

But the final scene: as end for an _episode_, yes excellent indeed. As end for a _season_, it sucked balls imho.


----------



## Calemerson

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It was good, cant wait till next season!


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Calemerson said:


> It was good, cant wait till next season!



As long as the first half of the season isn't them being stuck in a cattle car


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I guess two people don't watch this show.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

LOL!! That's good!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Solid Lifters said:


> I guess two people don't watch this show.



Your avatar looks kinda like Lizzie.

(Some parents are desperate for a sitter. They're willing to be flexible.)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okay, it's Saturday. Everyone actively following the show should be caught up now. So, a few things to talk about the season finale....

1) Residents of Terminus are cannibals who have found a great way of luring "food" to come to them. No surprise there.

2) Confrontation between Joe and Rick was not what I expected, and quite frankly; worse than what I pictured in my mind. Four reasons for that. One, I expected Rick and his group to get to Terminus; then Joe and his group would catch up to them there. Tony would recognize Rick, Rick would be shocked as Hell that Daryl was with them, and then eventually all Hell would break loose in a vicious three-way with Rick's group, Joe's group, and the cannibals of Terminus all aiming their guns at each other. In season 5, with Joe, Tony, Daryl, Rick, Carl, and Michonne still alive; Joe would join forces with Rick to find the rest of the survivors (Glenn's group) after the cannibals reveal that another group came through the day before. Joe's motivation obviously being just one of survival. Instead we get that lazy confrontation by the junked out SUV.

Two, in real life, Rick would have been blinded (and we're talking perhaps permanently without medical aid) after he gave Joe that headbutt and the gun went off right in front of him, because powder burns would have gotten into his eyes. It wouldn't have just been the ringing in his ears from the sound of the gunshot.

Three, I'm so sick and tired of the laziness of the writers on the show. Introduce a group of characters, some of which are genuinely interesting (like Joe), and then kill them all off shortly after wards. Either one at a time, or all at once. The only exception being if one of the characters in the group is a well-known one from the comics, with the same name. Think about it.... The convicts at the prison shortly after Rick and the others break in. (I liked Axel. Plus with his mechanics skills, he could have been important to the group in keeping their vehicles running.) *ALL* of the long-term adult residents of Woodbury basically being just cannon-fodder (literally!) or flu-fodder. Really?? None of them survived the raid on the prison in which the fences fell?! Not one of them? Okay, personally I like to think that a small group of four of them made it out the back of the prison because one of them was prepared enough to have a set of bolt-cutter and some bug-out gear; just in case the walkers got in and they needed to cut their way through part of the fence line towards the back of the prison. Maybe the camera decided not to follow their particular exploits after escaping. But that's just me.

Getting back to Joe's group, again.... Introduce them, spend time with some character development, and make that worthless in the very next episode. (They've done that with the Governor, Martinez, and now Joe.) So Joe and his entire group of hard-core bad-asses get slaughtered. 

Four, and this is part of number 3. Joe takes Daryl under his wing (so to speak), befriends him; and then instantly turns against him after they confront Rick. What the Hell was up with that?? Really?! Introduce a fascinating character like Joe, make us interested in him, then just turn him into a one-dimensional paper cut-out bad guy in the very next episode? That's just lazy writing. Plus, they did the very same crap with the Governor too. 

3) Rick decides he and the others should scout the fence line before entering Terminus. But they scout one tiny section of it. Clearly missing the large group of armed Terminus residents waiting for them later on across one section of the fence line. They sneak in, gather no actual intelligence on the residents of Terminus. But because they look normal, Rick decides to just say "Hello." Seriously?! Come on.... You're just going to walk in and say "Hello." Rick.... Isn't he supposed to be an experienced police officer who has a ton of experience dealing with people after the Undead Apocalypse? 

4) Still no clue if Beth is even alive.

Overall though, it was a good season finale. Just honestly could have been so much better.


----------



## RetroTechie

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Any suggestions on what _other_ series to check out while we're down for The Long Wait?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I got nothing. Sorry.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

We've also been watching the Following. It is now in Season 2.
Very twisted, but entertaining.
If you haven't seen Sons of Anarchy, that is also a good watch.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Hey, did they cancel that one show that showed what would happen if apparently a massive EMP attack knocked out power and electricity all over the world?

I seem to recall an episode in which the so-called good guys were trying to destroy a steam-powered locomotive.

No clue what the name of the series is, and I don't think they actually gave any sort of explanation why the lights went out.


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Revolution is the show. The first season started strong but ended poorly. Have not seen season two but it's supposed to have improved.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Monocrom... Sweety.... You take this WAAAAY too seriously! "In real life...."... um - really?! I've said it before - I'll say it again... It's a tv show based on a comic book for entertainment purposes. You really need to step back and enjoy it for what it is rather than picking it apart based on "in real life..." I mean... as a kid did you watch coyote & roadrunner and then write out a short novel of everything that was lame, not real, and lazy writing? Oy. You're poor mother - LOL.

I enjoy TWD because it is entertaining entertainment on the Telly. I think I'd want to eat my gun if I took it any other way. This is truly NOT a case of art imitating reality. No! really!!! It's NOT! 

All that said... I enjoyed everything about the season finale and I look forward to what the next season will entertain us with 

Oh - and anyone looking for something to watch now... Check out Hell On Wheels. Not sure when the new season starts but should be soon. Good show! Also Vikings on the History Channel. Season one is out on DVD. Season two is running now.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> Revolution is the show. The first season started strong but ended poorly. Have not seen season two but it's supposed to have improved.



Ah, thanks for mentioning the name of the show. Glad to see it wasn't cancelled. I like the concept.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Monocrom... Sweety.... You take this WAAAAY too seriously! "In real life...."... um - really?! I've said it before - I'll say it again... It's a tv show based on a comic book for entertainment purposes. You really need to step back and enjoy it for what it is rather than picking it apart based on "in real life..." I mean... as a kid did you watch coyote & roadrunner and then write out a short novel of everything that was lame, not real, and lazy writing? Oy. You're poor mother - LOL.
> 
> I enjoy TWD because it is entertaining entertainment on the Telly. I think I'd want to eat my gun if I took it any other way. This is truly NOT a case of art imitating reality. No! really!!! It's NOT!
> 
> All that said... I enjoyed everything about the season finale and I look forward to what the next season will entertain us with
> 
> Oh - and anyone looking for something to watch now... Check out Hell On Wheels. Not sure when the new season starts but should be soon. Good show! Also Vikings on the History Channel. Season one is out on DVD. Season two is running now.



In my defense, the show's Producers did say they were out since Season 1 to try to show a realistic depiction of Life if an Undead Apocalypse took place. Also, the A-Team had an episode in which Murdock was blinded by a gunshot that took place too close to his face. I mean.... even the A-team got it right. A show where no one got shot or killed despite thousands of rounds of automatic fire being pointed at each other. As much as I love the A-Team, their aim sucks! If she wasn't dead, I'd rather take Lizzie with me when the brown stuff hits the fan. She had fantastic aim! But yeah, I get what you're saying about just enjoying the show. Might be a bad time to reveal that every show I've ever really liked got cancelled in a really crappy manner. (Hell, in the early '90s TV show "She-Wolf of London," the unexpected last episode had the two main characters turned into bunnies after having settled down in Los Angeles. And that one featured fantastic, unique, gothic horror. The likes of which I haven't seen before or since it was cancelled.)

With The Walking Dead, I do simply enjoy every new episode as it comes out. Problem is, later on I start thinking about it and my Writer's mind takes over. It's especially bad when I'm watching a really good movie, start thinking about how it'll end.... and my imagination turns out to be better than what we actually get. I definitely came up with a better ending to the film *"Cemetery Man"* (1994) than what we got. Though admittedly, literally no one could have guessed how that film would end. An Italian horror movie featuring Rupert Everett that has guns, zombies and some adult content mixed in with a bit of artsy flair.

I guess that's one of the things we can all watch as we wait for.... October?? Yeah, likely the start of Season 5. (I can absolutely guarantee that no one on the face of the planet who hasn't seen "Cemetery Man" will be able to even remotely guess how it'll end.) 

I guess if The Walking Dead was a cartoon like the Roadrunner episodes, I'd be able to completely enjoy it. When the old G.I.Joe cartoons were on, I never wondered how Cobra Commander could see out of that full covered metal face-shield of his.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

_*Some exciting news....*_

Literally just found out that there's a strong chance that another popular character from the comics will be introduced into the TV show. But not until the Producers stretch out the stay at Terminus. A couple of reasons for this. But since I might be revealing Season 5 spoilers by accident, I won't mention those reasons nor which character is coming to the TV show. Let's just say things are going to get _very_ interesting when he gets there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



RetroTechie said:


> Any suggestions on what _other_ series to check out while we're down for The Long Wait?





Boardwalk Empire

Breaking Bad

Game of Thrones

Grimm

Hell On Wheels

Homeland

House of Cards

Justified

Southland

The Wire

A movie I highly recommend, About Time. The lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I watched it last night. It was wonderful.

~ Chance


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> _*Some exciting news....*_
> 
> Literally just found out that there's a strong chance that another popular character from the comics will be introduced into the TV show. But not until the Producers stretch out the stay at Terminus. A couple of reasons for this. But since I might be revealing Season 5 spoilers by accident, I won't mention those reasons nor which character is coming to the TV show. Let's just say things are going to get _very_ interesting when he gets there.



Can you PM me details?


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I actually enjoyed the last Season of American Horror Story - The Coven

It was interesting to see Stevie Nicks appear as a witch, and the use of her music throughout the season. There were rumours that she was a witch back in the '70's, and they did a good job of incorporating the lyrics at the right times.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JBE said:


> Can you PM me details?



PM sent. Hope you don't mind a bit of reading.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> I actually enjoyed the last Season of American Horror Story - The Coven
> 
> It was interesting to see Stevie Nicks appear as a witch, and the use of her music throughout the season. There were rumours that she was a witch back in the '70's, and they did a good job of incorporating the lyrics at the right times.



Overall, they still haven't improved over the first Season. Hopefully that'll change. 

I just hope they don't pull a "Night Gallery." 

That show started out with a fantastic and horrifying movie that showcased 3 paintings as the pilot episode. Then literally the rest of the series was a steep downhill fall that got even steeper when they introduced Gary Collins as a regular on the show and went way too far with the New Age crap.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Thought you guys would enjoy this funny parody.

Okay, it's not from Season 4 or upcoming Season 5. It's based off of Season 1, but still a good laugh. Enjoy!


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

A new series starting tonight in TWD slot... Looks good!!!

TURN - "The story of America's first spy ring is told in this drama, which opens with Long Island farmer Abraham Woodhull being recruited to spy on the British during the Revolutionary War."


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> A new series starting tonight in TWD slot... Looks good!!!
> 
> TURN - "The story of America's first spy ring is told in this drama, which opens with Long Island farmer Abraham Woodhull being recruited to spy on the British during the Revolutionary War."



Recording that tonight. Worth giving a look. 

I am still waiting for Boardwalk Empire's final season. Justified has just one episode left before the season is over. Other than that, I don't watch any other drama shows. Mostly comedies and reruns of Cheers, M*A*S*H and a few others.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Discovery channel is apparently running with the same scheduling idea that "The Walking Dead" has. Show, talk about the episode that just ended, then re-run both the very same night.

Check out "Naked and Afraid" at 10pm E.S.T. on the Discovery channel. Followed by "Naked After Dark" (Their equivalent of "The Talking Dead.") After Dark is actually very entertaining. Sorry, the naughty bits are not shown. Not on the guy or the woman.


----------



## JBE

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> PM sent. Hope you don't mind a bit of reading.



Just got a chance last night to sit down and read it. Thanks!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Happy to help.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Something we can watch while we wait for the start of season 5.*

Okay, It's not much. More of a snack than a four course meal. But turns out another fan of The Walking Dead series was kind enough to upload some deleted scenes. I literally just found his channel. With only a handful of vids. on there, navigating his channel is no effort at all.

Ever wondered whatever happened to that first predatory gang that Rick and the others encountered? The one that turned out to be not so predatory at all. Well, check out "Walking Dead Deleted Scenes Pt.1" and now you'll know. 

BTW, I'm linking to his channel page of vids. instead of to the vids. themselves since well.... It's The Walking Dead. The vids. themselves will obviously be NSFW. 

Enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/user/hQtz/videos


----------



## GrizzlyAdams

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Rick on The Talking Dead...and he has a British accent?! Blew my mind...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



GrizzlyAdams said:


> Rick on The Talking Dead...and he has a British accent?! Blew my mind...



You didn't know? Yeah, a surprising number of actors on The Walking Dead are from the other side of the pond. Maggie was born in New Jersey, but spent her formative years far from America. In real life, she has a British accent and a bubbly personality. Not 100% sure, but I believe that the Governor has an accent as well in real life. Surprising number of Brits on the show. Ironically, The Walking Dead isn't very popular at all across the ocean.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Also for other things to watch while waiting for the start of season 5....

There's quite a bit of The Walking Dead fan films on youtube. Some of it surprisingly good. Search function works very well on youtube. Also, there's The Walking Dead Webisodes on AMC's website. Multiple seasons.


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Still a couple months to go....


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

We know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yikes, Netflix is still stuck on season 3, no sign of season 4 yet.

But I read some reviews of season 4 and they seemed to be indicating an imminent slaughter of the "heroes" of the series.

Is season 5 a sure thing?


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



flashy bazook said:


> Yikes, Netflix is still stuck on season 3, no sign of season 4 yet.
> 
> But I read some reviews of season 4 and they seemed to be indicating an imminent slaughter of the "heroes" of the series.
> 
> Is season 5 a sure thing?



Season 5 is in the can. I have inside information...


----------



## ElectronGuru

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Season 5 is in the can. I have inside information...


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



ElectronGuru said:


>




Exactly!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Season 5 is in the can. I have inside information...





ElectronGuru said:


>





Greta said:


> Exactly!!!



Greta asks a rhetorical question; "Who's your Mommy?" 

~ Chance the Comedian


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Season 5 is in the can. I have inside information...



Wait, didn't I mention that Season 5 is a sure thing?

I found out soon after Season 4 wrapped, that 3 newly introduced characters got pay-raises as part of the Actor's Union because those actors were going to become regulars featured throughout the upcoming season.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Greta asks a rhetorical question; "Who's your Mommy?"
> 
> ~ Chance the Comedian



Well.... We know who our favorite serving wench is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Wait, didn't I mention that Season 5 is a sure thing?
> 
> I found out soon after Season 4 wrapped, that 3 newly introduced characters got pay-raises as part of the Actor's Union because those actors were going to become regulars featured throughout the upcoming season.



Oh My!! LOL! What we have here folks is a failure to communicate! :laughing:

When referring to a movie or any kind of film as "being in the can", it does NOT mean it is in the TRASH can. It means it's in the FILM can. An old reference (and perhaps still relevant? :shrug: ) to when reels of film were kept in cans.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Oops! .... In my sad defense, that reference is now kinda obscure. Like playing Kick the _can_ on a Summer's day.


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: The Walking Dead*

One more week.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Six days. *Six days!!!!!!!*


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I had (and still have) quite the dilemma... My parents decided they are coming out to Vegas from NY for a visit on Monday the 13th. That's fine. But then it ended up that my daughter is flying in on the 11th from Denver so she can see them (and us). We made plans to go to the Minus 5 ice bar on Sunday evening. Sooooo.... ice bar (the faux-fur coat package) with my daughter or TWD?!?!?! GAAAAHHH!!! :thinking::hairpull::buddies:

We're thinking maybe ice bar earlier in the day and TWD party in the hotel room later... with room service?!?!?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> .... We're thinking maybe ice bar earlier in the day and TWD party in the hotel room later... with room service?!?!?



*Yes!!!*

Why choose one or the other when you can have both. Is your daughter a fan of the show too? If so, Hell; she'll understand. Not picking one or the other. You're going for both. :twothumbs

By the way, do you think it's going to be Glenn or Maggie who get killed off this upcoming season. (Cause they kinda made it obvious that one or the other ain't gonna make it.)


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

My daughter is just as big a TWD fan as I am! Actually, she's the one who got me hooked on it. When I mentioned the option to do both, she was well on board! :twothumbs . As far as who's gonna get killed off? I haven't given it any thought. I just like going into each episode completely clueless as to what is going to happen next - that is *MY* thrill!! :candle:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> My daughter is just as big a TWD fan as I am! Actually, she's the one who got me hooked on it. When I mentioned the option to do both, she was well on board! :twothumbs .



Some things just work out, perfectly.




> As far as who's gonna get killed off? I haven't given it any thought. I just like going into each episode completely clueless as to what is going to happen next - that is *MY* thrill!! :candle:



I hate it when the producers do foreshadowing. Expect Beth to get stronger, and one of the two love-birds not make it. :shakehead

But yeah.... I love seeing the surprises they toss out at us.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> You didn't know? Yeah, a surprising number of actors on The Walking Dead are from the other side of the pond. Maggie was born in New Jersey, but spent her formative years far from America. In real life, she has a British accent and a bubbly personality. Not 100% sure, but I believe that the Governor has an accent as well in real life. Surprising number of Brits on the show. Ironically, The Walking Dead isn't very popular at all across the ocean.



I was always surprised at seeing Andrew Lincoln in TWD with an American accent after knowing him from the UK comedy series 'Teachers'. TWD doesn't seem to get shown on any prime UK TV channels (by that I mean the main free channels). If you have Sky, then fine you can see it on Fox UK.

Maybe it is too extreme for general UK consumption, but I love it! All of my colleagues (working in IT) also love it. Is it a 'geek' thing?



Greta said:


> Oh My!! LOL! What we have here folks is a failure to communicate! :laughing:
> 
> When referring to a movie or any kind of film as "being in the can", it does NOT mean it is in the TRASH can. It means it's in the FILM can. An old reference (and perhaps still relevant? :shrug: ) to when reels of film were kept in cans.



Funny you should say that. My mother was evacuated to the US during the second world war, so picked up quite a few expressions. She always used to say it is 'in the can' when talking about any type of recording (audio or video), or even anything that was completed successfully. I thought it was a bit strange as she was the only person I knew who spoke like that.

In the UK we don't have trash cans, we have rubbish bins, so I don't think anyone in the UK would assume that 'in the can' meant in the trash can.

I've been having TWD withdrawal symptoms so can't wait for the next episode. I can't believe how the last season ended, not a twist I was expecting.

One of my colleagues is a comic fan, and has read all of TWD comics, he keeps the storylines to himself, but has said there is some diversion from the comics storyline.

Please remember that the UK is at least one day behind on episodes. I shall probably have to unsubscribe from this thread to avoid spoilers once the new season starts.


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I think people are pretty good about a spoilers on this thread. No plot points for a few days and ample warning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## DrafterDan

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Definitely looking forward to the new season. AMC is pumping up the excitement with those 3-second clips they keep showing on Facebook, and playing previous episodes back-to-back


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, major differences in the comics vs. the TV series,

 _*Warning: Comic book spoilers.*_

Michonne met Otis at the prison because in the comics, he lived long enough to make it there.

Carol was a slut in the comics who committed suicide in a really screwed up way!

Tyresee was a gangsta in the comics instead of a nice guy.

The Governor was an ugly, fat, long-haired biker who cut off someone else's head with Michonne's sword in the comics.

Andrea was a bad-*** with a huge fricking body count, instead of the last person you'd want to spend the Apocalypse with. 

Hershel had more daughters.

Glenn still wore his baseball cap.

Carl was more of a bad-***.

Rick crossed the line and straight up murdered somebody. 

Rick got his hand cut off.

Carl lost an eye in a violent way.

Daryl and Merle aren't even in the comics! 

Yeah.... More than just a few differences. (Those who haven't read the comic by now, likely never will.)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Pranking Daryl....


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Ok - finally got to see Season 5, Episode 1 this evening. Yeah - I cried. Those of you who have already seen it know exactly when. 

And did everyone watch AFTER the credits?


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I didn't watch after the credits, what happened???? lol.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Ok - finally got to see Season 5, Episode 1 this evening. Yeah - I cried. Those of you who have already seen it know exactly when.
> 
> And did everyone watch AFTER the credits?



:twothumbs I didn't cry:mecry:, but definitely had a lump in my throat.

I did see the bit at the end, and have just had to ask some of my colleagues the significance.  (It is not my fault I can't remember, it is an age thing!)

Can't wait for the next episode.


----------



## N_N_R

*Re: The Walking Dead*

And I'm planning on watching all four seasons again.... *facepalm*. P.S. I've already watched them twice.. :X


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> :twothumbs I didn't cry:mecry:, but definitely had a lump in my throat.
> 
> I did see the bit at the end, and have just had to ask some of my colleagues the significance.  (It is not my fault I can't remember, it is an age thing!)
> 
> Can't wait for the next episode.



It's a character who appeared previously, and is somewhat of a fan favorite.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



cland72 said:


> It's a character who appeared previously, and is somewhat of a fan favorite.



Oh dear, not being able to remember, does that mean I'm not a fan then, or perhaps just not dedicated enough? ;-)


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I'm a fan! I didn't remember till I saw the Talking Dead...


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> Oh dear, not being able to remember, does that mean I'm not a fan then, or perhaps just not dedicated enough? ;-)



To be fair, when I say "fan favorite", I'm referring to fans of the comic book. This character hasn't been in the AMC series enough to REALLY catch on as a fan favorite, IMO. My favorite thing about him was that he drove a Toyota FJ40 when we first saw him in the AMC series :thumbsup:


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I've never read any of the comics... but I knew who he was. (Perhaps cuz I was watching the TWD marathon all last week and the last episode I watched before I took off for Las Vegas was the last one he was in). All I know is that based on his... er.. state of mind?... the last time he "engaged" with the others, his presence now should be interesting.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Funny.... The Rumor Mill was swearing up and down that the returning character was going to be Morgan. Finally snapped out of his insanity and.... somehow came to save Rick and the others?? (Okay, admittedly not likely.)

It would have been truly ironic if the returning character was Jim. (Remember Jim?)

_"Hey, he's back and he's not a Walker. Oh crap! Guess they should have taken Jim with them to the CDC_."

Now that would have been a fantastic "Oh $#[email protected]" moment. 

Due to my evening-shift job, I have to wait an extra week to see The Walking Dead re-played at 8pm instead of 9pm. :shakehead


----------



## Bryangsxr

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Looking forward to new episodes!


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just watched the season opener last night. Holy crap, that was intense! Also, it was great seeing Morgan return. Hopefully he has snapped out of it and can team up with rick and the gang. 
One minor quibble, it didnt look like the crew was carrying very many weapons when they left Terminus, there was plenty to be had after Rick mowed down all those guys from behind. Just sayin.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Great News!!!
(NO SPOILERS)
*
I found the alternate play-date. 

For those not aware of what this is, when a popular show (especially a one-hour drama) has its normal airing on its normal day and time; they re-air it later on in the week at a different date and (often) different time. So if you miss the original airing for any reason.... You can still watch the episode later in the week! W00t!! 

Bad news is, the alternate play-date for some insane reason is one of the most closely guarded secrets in the world! Somewhere out there, in some Government underground storage vault is the Holy Grail.... And you're more likely to find the place, break it, and drink from the cup Jesus used; than you are finding out when that alternate play-date is. Unless you accidentally stumble onto it or check that channel everyday like a fiend, forget about it!

So.... *The Walking Dead** ~ Fri. 12:30pm E.S.T on AMC.

*Also, The Talking Dead encore at 1:30am. (So worth it because that shows fills in little details that you're likely to miss. And I did miss two rather chilling details which I'll mention on Sunday.) 

Ironically, I stumbled onto the episode of The Walking Dead after watching that classic zombie film, "Day of The Dead" on a different channel. BTW, Greg Nicatero is in that film. 

So for everyone who was screwed 'cause you missed the airing last Sunday, now you know when to tune in. Always Happy to help out my fellow Walking Dead addicted fiends get their sweet satisfaction after jonesing past Sunday. :wave:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Ok - finally got to see Season 5, Episode 1 this evening. Yeah - I cried. Those of you who have already seen it know exactly when.
> 
> *And did everyone watch AFTER the credits?*



I did! Also, yes; I nearly cried at that one scene. We'll compare notes when I mention what happened in that episode on Sunday before the airing of the next episode.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Monocrom... I'm not sure why it was so hard for you to find the "replays". All I do is go to TVguide.com, search The Walking Dead, and I get a listing of the times, dates and episodes through the end of the month. For example, "No Sanctuary" is going to replay in about 2 hours here (5AM local) and then again Sunday at 8PM local. "Strangers" (the 2nd episode) will replay 3 times next week after the original first airing on Sunday night. Or... I can just go to Amazon Prime and buy it in HD for $2.99 (SD for $1.99) and watch it anytime I want on my iPad or through Roku on my TV at home. Easy-peasy!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Monocrom... I'm not sure why it was so hard for you to find the "replays". All I do is go to TVguide.com, search The Walking Dead, and I get a listing of the times, dates and episodes through the end of the month. For example, "No Sanctuary" is going to replay in about 2 hours here (5AM local) and then again Sunday at 8PM local. "Strangers" (the 2nd episode) will replay 3 times next week after the original first airing on Sunday night. Or... I can just go to Amazon Prime and buy it in HD for $2.99 (SD for $1.99) and watch it anytime I want on my iPad or through Roku on my TV at home. Easy-peasy!



I admit.... I am not the most technology savy member of CPF.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Discussion of Season 5 Premiere Episode:*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1- That was Morgan, after the credits stopped rolling. He's back! (Hopefully not crazy anymore.)

2- That was Sam at the other end of the blood drainage trough. (Sam was the dude that Rick and Carol encountered while searching for meds. in the abandoned houses. Sam was with Anna. The four of them split up to search better. Anna got her crippled leg torn off, and then brutally eaten by two walkers. Sam vanished. Before the four of them split up, Rick gave Sam his watch so they'd all get back together before sundown. Sam and Rick recognized each other at the trough. Along with Daryl's crossbow, Carol grabbed Rick's Kenneth Cole watch off the table.)

3- Carol didn't grab Michonne's sword, nor Daryl's sweet Busse knife. 

4- That was Garrett's brother on the table, being cut up for food. Garrett shot his own brother to prevent Rick in the last episode of Season 4 from keeping him as a hostage.

5- Mary is Garrett's mother.... Well, she _*was.*_

6- The crazy/creepy dude Rick and the others freed from the box car was the dude in the flashback scene who slapped Garrett across the face with a metal-bodied flashlight, and told him that nothing was going to be alright.

7- Most heart-breaking scene for me: _When Carol enters the room full of victims' loot, and there's a table just overflowing with Teddy Bears. :sigh:_

8- Anyone else think Tyreese didn't kill that "Termite." I think he might have just brutally beaten him. But may have stopped short since he intentionally stopped Carol from going inside the old shack. 

9- I saw how Terminus would fall.... Last season.... on The Talking Dead.... because they tossed up a screen-shot in one episode that showed Terminus burning, invaded by walkers, with people panicking and running away. (Gee, thanks Chris Hardwick. )

Thoughts? Opinions? This is the place for it.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Good delay on the discussion. I have to be careful not to mention anything from episode 2 which I watched yesterday.

Some nice information which I might not have grasped fully. Is this all covered in more detail in the Talking dead? (I've never seen this)

My comments are only for:

3- Why? Well maybe she would have been too loaded and would not have been able to act quickly if carrying too much. Apart from that, a real pity.

8- I suspect the same. It looked like he was beating on him hard enough to make it fatal, but why stop her going in? Probably a return for this character being left open.

9- Why is so much given away. Someone else told me that during an advert break in the middle of the first episode being shown on a catch up service, there was a TWD advert showing clips from the next episode, so completely spoiling the episode he was watching. This is ridiculous. In my view, all 'next time' clips should be banned. When my wife and I are watching any series, she literally jumps on the remote if 'next time...' appears on the screen.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Your wife is a smart woman.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Your wife is a smart woman.



She is right (this is the huband's mantra)

It never really bothers me as I forget things by the next week anyway


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> She is right (this is the huband's mantra)
> 
> It never really bothers me as I forget things by the next week anyway



Honestly, I do too. Welcome to knowing when you're getting old.


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Ok - finally got to see Season 5, Episode 1 this evening. Yeah - I cried. Those of you who have already seen it know exactly when.
> 
> And did everyone watch AFTER the credits?



Well, the time to cry was when seeing the role Denise Crosby was reduced to (and this after the role she was given in Dexter...).


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> *Great News!!!
> (NO SPOILERS)
> *
> I found the alternate play-date.



You can go to AMC.com and watch season 5 episode 1 for free though with commercials any time (within a 30 day window).

Unfortunately, this cannot be done with episode 2!


----------



## bhds

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Denise Crosby? which role did she play?


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

*The Walking Dead*

Terminus Mary! Google it. Shocking!!

I couldn't believe that was her. 

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> ... Google it....



LMAO! Gunga... you need to see something.. click on my sigline "Random Thoughts at 4AM"... and scroll to the second post...  :laughing:


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Awesome! Too true eh?!


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> Awesome! Too true eh?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums



Sadly... yes.... :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I've found this to come in handy on those occasions.


http://lmgtfy.com/


~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> Terminus Mary! Google it. Shocking!!



Yeah, she looks barely recognizable from her Star Trek: The Next Generation days.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Not to offend anyone, but I feel like I have to keep watching this show just because I have watched to season 5 now and I have to finish it. LOL I know it's based on a comic book, but I find myself hating 90 percent of the characters and don't care whether they live or die. Ugh... It's like a bad soap opera now. I wish there were more characters like "the governor" who were a little more off their rocker and did things for personal reasons.

And what's up with the weird all important red-neck scientist guy. He apparently has the secret "saving the world," but moves with his arms to the side like a robot, is super awkward apparently, and got his hair from 1991.

Oh and for being the apocalypse they all look really well fed and apparently never run out of ammo. In the season 5 opener I think Rick fired an ak with what looked like a 30 round magazine. I counted him using about -50 bullets after he was done firing without changing magazines. As gritty as the zombies are I feel the rest of the show needs to be somehow grittier and even darker.

And what's up with the zombies? When it's just one it stumbles super slow forward towards people and obviously is barely a threat, but when suddenly it's a tense situation the zombies are basically running miraculously. So many things just change when it's convenient for the plot of tone of the scene.

Okay I'll let myself out now lol...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



martinaee said:


> Not to offend anyone, but I feel like I have to keep watching this show just because I have watched to season 5 now and I have to finish it. LOL I know it's based on a comic book, but I find myself hating 90 percent of the characters and don't care whether they live or die. Ugh... It's like a bad soap opera now. I wish there were more characters like "the governor" who were a little more off their rocker and did things for personal reasons.



Same names as in the comic book, but vastly different personalities. (Especially Carol, Tyreese, Andrea, Rick, and nearly everyone else.) You might enjoy the comic more.



> And what's up with the weird all important red-neck scientist guy. He apparently has the secret "saving the world," but moves with his arms to the side like a robot, is super awkward apparently, and got his hair from 1991.



Not going to give it away. But those who have read the comic know that perhaps there's a major twist coming up on the TV show.... perhaps. 




> Oh and for being the apocalypse they all look really well fed and apparently never run out of ammo. In the season 5 opener I think Rick fired an AK with what looked like a 30 round magazine. I counted him using about 50 bullets after he was done firing without changing magazines. As gritty as the zombies are I feel the rest of the show needs to be somehow grittier and even darker.



Rick reloaded during the deleted scenes. 

You want darker?? Now I _*know*_ you'd enjoy the comics a lot more! 



> And what's up with the zombies? When it's just one it stumbles super slow forward towards people and obviously is barely a threat, but when suddenly it's a tense situation the zombies are basically running miraculously. So many things just change when it's convenient for the plot of tone of the scene.



Welcome to Hollywood! 



> Okay I'll let myself out now lol...



Come back!.... You guys don't post enough in this topic.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 2 *spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, slow-paced. Just three things to touch on....

1) Apparently Bob is surprisingly delicious. 

2) Anyone else notice a certain somebody attending the *Bob-*b-que? Well, in case you missed it, yeah; just as I suspected.... Tyreese didn't kill the "Termite" in the cabin during the previous episode. He's alive and was one of the ones chowing down on Bob's body part. 

3) Looks like Bob's gonna have the last laugh though. Could they have made it any more obvious that Bob got bit in the food pantry? That one last kiss. The crying he did as he separated himself from the others. I think he went out there to kill himself before he turned. Which means Gareth and his small gang of cannibals are screwed! Don't eat tainted meat.


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*

"Besides, I already made you a promise."

Best line of the night.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> *Season 5, episode 2 *spoilers**
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Okay, slow-paced. Just three things to touch on....
> 
> 1) Apparently Bob is surprisingly delicious.
> 
> 2) Anyone else notice a certain somebody attending the *Bob-*b-que? Well, in case you missed it, yeah; just as I suspected.... Tyreese didn't kill the "Termite" in the cabin during the previous episode. He's alive and was one of the ones chowing down on Bob's body part.
> 
> 3) Looks like Bob's gonna have the last laugh though. Could they have made it any more obvious that Bob got bit in the food pantry? That one last kiss. The crying he did as he separated himself from the others. I think he went out there to kill himself before he turned. Which means Gareth and his small gang of cannibals are screwed! Don't eat tainted meat.



After the fast pace of the season opener, episode 2 did seem a bit slow.

1) Don't knock Bob, till you try him 

3) - It was so obvious there would be a submerged walker ready to bite someone. Why push the shelves over and make it impossible to see the three walkers when they could have been simply despatched quickly?




cland72 said:


> "Besides, I already made you a promise."
> 
> Best line of the night.



A bit out of sync that comment as it refers to episode 3 (which I have literally just seen). It seems we have a very sensible pace in this thread allowing for people not seeing the latest episode on the night. I'm one of the UK viewers who has to wait at least '24 hours' (or less...nudge nudge wink wink), so appreciate the discussion being about last week's episode.


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yes. Great episode, but best to keep the spoilers to at least mid week.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> Yes. Great episode, but best to keep the spoilers to at least mid week.



Keep it one week, as some international fans have to wait til next Saturday to enjoy Sunday's latest episode.


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*



martinaee said:


> ...but I find myself hating 90 percent of the characters and don't care whether they live or die. Ugh... It's like a bad soap opera now. I wish there were more characters like "the governor" who were a little more off their rocker and did things for personal reasons.
> ...



Interesting that the governor is a character that grabs you.

I was thinking why I really disliked Gareth much more than the governor.

I think in the end it is because Gareth comes across as educated and articulate (even more than the governor), yet uses his training and education to justify his atrocious actions.

Plus he wants to tell his victims about his thought process to the point where they (almost) want to die to stop listening to his annoying drivel.

In the end he revels in his own rationalizations and narcissism.

I wonder how the writers on the show will top Gareth in terms of dislikability!


----------



## martinaee

*Re: The Walking Dead*

^ I liked the governor at certain points. If he didn't just do really stupid stuff like feel like he could just attack a bunch of other people who had guns he could have kept on being a really great sinister character who was really controlling and manipulative.

----

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess there is no save the world zombie cure from the weird and awkward redneck scientist guy is there? lol


And I know the whole series is supposed to be gritty and "real" but also take from the comic books, but I feel like the awkward pull between both of those things hinders the series. It makes so many plot points and characters seem forced and campy. I think it's why I hate almost all the characters and find myself gagging every time I'm supposed to feel emotion for the characters.

---> P.S. I am so glad they shot/stabbed those two little girls (not to many times you can say that lol) ... I wanted to shoot myself every time I had to listen to the one girl's forced speeches about how the obviously brain eating zombies were just people.


Everybody feels the need to give these long drawn out speeches concerning their post society world views (the angelic and evil characters alike), but if there were TRULY smart/evil-ish characters on the show they would be more stealthy in hunting down and eating other people or doing other devious things. Seriously, don't try to be a cannibal and a justice jockey at the same time. The cannibals were literally watching that church they were in and they all had rifles? WTH they literally could have opened fire on all the people leaving the church at night and easily killed them all from the dark. Being a cannibal who has to explain overtly why he's a cannibal doesn't work ... Just ask Hannibal Lecter.

Speaking of eating other people--- I think I'll start a HANNIBAL thread. Just watched through the second season of that show and I'm wanting more so bad. Mads Mikkelsen is such a perfect H. Lecter. That show has such beautiful and visceral visuals too. I think I'll read the books I hear they (and the movies) are based on. Can't wait for the third season. For those who've also seen the show I want to know where it's going to go. That show makes me so hungry too. LOL I really want to learn to cook now


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*

^ I think there are likeable characters in TWD.

Carol -- a battered wife and mother, first her husband zombifies, and then she sees her daughter disappear over an agonizing couple of days, eventually finding she, too, has zombified. Then she acts to help others in caring roles: looking after children, teaching children, and taking care of the sick. For this she is rewarded by betrayal even from a child, that she has to put down herself, when it uses the survival skills she taught her to kill another child. And she even has to kill two sick people who are about to become killer zombies, for which she is exiled from the group. Even after all this, she manages to save the group from being killed, and is then accepted back. Now there is a crypto-romance budding between her and Daryl, and I half-expect Daryl to turn out to be a self-hating gay, with even more heart-ache for Carol.

Daryl -- very mysterious and self-contained, sees his own brother lose a hand and yet comes to accept the group's explanations about it and fits in well. Always there with his crossbow, either to defend against zombies or kill a squirrel for food. Basically a good, super-competent guy. Something will happen to his character in the near future for sure to define him further.

Rick -- a tragic character, super good yet super tested, understanding the depths to which he has to stoop to ensure the survival of his group (which includes a son and a baby daughter). He suffers every knife jab he has to inflict on others, and makes heart-wrenching decisions every day that you can see on his squinched forehead. Every wrinkle there captures a tough moment in Rick's life. Even his marriage was terrible, with Lori an annoying, at the bottom non-loving, wife to Rick. He stood by her and saved her more times than anyone can count, and she was constantly conflicted about whether she really loved him. (so OK, she definitely was not a likeable character). His belief in old-fashioned values is exemplified by his trusty Colt Python, a symbol of enduring quality, beauty, and reliability in the midst of chaos.

Anyway, plenty of characters to like, and there are also Morgan, Tyreese, Glenn and Maggie, Hershel,...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Everyone liked Hershel.


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I really like Glenn. His smart mouth and wit had me liking him very quickly in season one (anyone remember when Rick was stuck in the tank and Glenn was talking with him on the radio?). It is a shame his dialogue has gone away from that tone.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Everyone like Hershel.



That's because he had unlimited ammo cheat codes  

(oh and plus 10 stats for no recoil lol)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

LOL .... That's one handy cheat-code. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinaee

*Re: The Walking Dead*

There is a little cut, but I counted 34 shells fired. Maybe he just had his pants pockets full and reloads really ... really fast. :naughty:


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Didn't you spot the shot shell feed chute going up his sleeve? :thinking: It is the special one that feeds recoil free shells, and shells which can throw sparks out of the ejection port as well as the barrel.

Of course the directors suit themselves as to when ammo levels matter. If the plot requires tense moments for a reload then reload they do, but if the heroes need to get away, then anything goes.


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Lots of interesting shooting moments in film, that's for sure.

I like the Predator/Predators film scenes where someone is shooting a Gatling gun for long periods of time. The Director puts a special backpack on the back of the Gatling gun operator, which feeds the gun via a belt.

But a Gatling gun can shoot thousands of rounds per second! So even a backpack (usually in the films it is of a medium, square cut, size) can't really hold, say, 60,000 rounds of high caliber ammo!

The other thing is that whenever these massive machine-gun type of shooting is involved, very rarely does anyone get hit! In TWD prison gunfight against the governor and his group, hundreds of rounds would come and go and no one would get hit.

Yet, against zombies, the machine gun fire is shown to be very effective, when it wouldn't be due to the need for head shots.

There are exceptions, in Terminus Rick knocks down one of the baddies, takes their machine gun, and rakes a group of Terminus baddies from the back at short distance, naturally then they drop.

Generally, though, TWD is not that bad about the shooting scenes, against zombies especially you always get the feeling that ammo is about to run out. The distortions tend to come in human against human fights.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 3 *Spoilers*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1) Well.... Bob really did get the last laugh, literally!

2) Gareth and his small group died in an appropriate manner. With Rick keeping his promise about his red-handled machete.

3) Looks like both Glenn and Maggie are gone. Also, how messed up was it that they left with Abraham and the others while Carol and Daryl were still missing!

4) Michonne got her sword back. Yay!

5) Sasha was wearing Bob's military outer garment after Tyreese made sure Bob wouldn't turn.

6) Daryl's back, but who is with him? It's either Beth, Carol, or.... No, not Morgan! Why not? Daryl never met Morgan. He would not re-introduce him to Michonne by saying "Come on out." I think it might be the father from Season 1. (The one who departed with his family and chose nnot to go with Rick and the others to the CDC.)


----------



## flashy bazook

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I liked yesterday's episode, Slabtown.

Don't worry, I won't give away important details!

The season is supposed to have a more urban look than in previous recent seasons, maybe using Atlanta again (and perhaps Washington DC later?). This happened in Slabtown.

I also liked the more explicit fascist elements, which of course would arise in circumstances such as our heroes find themselves. They were very well done.

There is also a likeable new character, I wonder if he will meet with the group later and become accepted as a regular?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Must admit, bit hard to give the show a more urban feel with Walkers having infested all the cities.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 4 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1) Yay! Beth is back.... And in a completely ridiculous, beyond remotely plausible hospital setting in the city of Atlanta??

2) She makes her escape from the hospital and into the courtyard thanks to.... a limping, badly crippled, "Chris Rock." Well, apparently Beth doesn't hate him (even though Everybody else does). 

3) First lollipop scene.... Uber Creepiest scene ever!! And not just in Season 5. It doesn't help that Emily Kinney (Beth) looks like a college Freshman despite actually being around 30 years old. 

4) Second lollipop scene was satisfying. (For anyone who missed it, Beth nailed Gorman upside the head with a jar of lollipops before he fell to the ground and got devoured by Walker Joan.)

5) Beth's escape plan was basically to get outside, into the Walker infested streets, and then make a run for it?!?! But she couldn't keep up with unarmed and horribly crippled Noah. (Or as everyone else knows him, the grown up former child-actor who portrayed Chris Rock. That was just bad casting. I'm sorry, it was.)

6) After Beth is caught, Dawn hits her across the face with a flat sap. But instead of being on the left side of her face, the bruises are on her right side. Yeah, the wrong side considering she was clearly beaten across the left side of her face. (Hate those types of little detail mistakes.) 

7) Watch out for sharks since the show may have jumped it in this episode. 

*8) Anyone know which light Beth was holding as they made their escape down the elevator shaft? If you look closely, the head of the light was accidentally twisted onto strobe mode while in Beth's hands.*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 5 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1) Eugene sabotaged the bus. Though he honestly didn't expect it to literally crash and burn.

2) Reason why he did that is because.... Eugene is a phoney who has no clue how to stop the Undead Apocalypse. (Although a major bombshell to fans of the show, it came as literally no surprise to fans of the comics as Eugene turned out to be a phoney there too.)

3) The scene with the soup can takes on far more significance to those who know it was lifted directly from the comics. Though the Producers of the show made that scene look misleading. Though it looks as though Abraham and his family hid out in a local market very soon after the Dead started to walk. And then a small group of desperate men got there. Causing Abraham's wife and children to hide, while Abraham was forced to brutally kill the men who were not just desperate but willing to hurt women and children for a few cans of food. The truth is far worse....

Abraham and his family were part of that group when all this began. They were friends and good neighbors. Abraham goes out on a supply run. Only to return and find that his family has been "violated" by these men whom they had known and trusted for many years. In anger, Abraham takes savage revenge in what he sees as simply protecting his family. Despite knowing full well he wasn't there to protect them when he was out on that supply run. (Just hate it when the Producers intentionally choose to tone things down when it's not necessary.)

4) Good chance that Eugene is dead.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

If Eugene is dead, so be it! I won't miss him. Too many lives were sacrificed because he felt sorry for himself!!! If he's not dead but halfway there, what do you think will happen to him once Rick and the rest of the gang finds out the truth?!


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> *Season 5, episode 5 *Spoilers**
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 3) The scene with the soup can takes on far more significance to those who know it was lifted directly from the comics.



Here's what I didn't get - he finds his wife and kids bodies in what seems to be a relatively short time after they left him, and they are decaying. The way the bodies were close to each other made me think they died and didn't turn, which was weird.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> If Eugene is dead, so be it! I won't miss him. Too many lives were sacrificed because he felt sorry for himself!!! If he's not dead but halfway there, what do you think will happen to him once Rick and the rest of the gang finds out the truth?!



Not knowing the comics, I always suspected Eugene was full of SH one T. Having had people lay down their lives in the name of his false cause is asking for justice, but what would be justice?



cland72 said:


> Here's what I didn't get - he finds his wife and kids bodies in what seems to be a relatively short time after they left him, and they are decaying. The way the bodies were close to each other made me think they died and didn't turn, which was weird.



Simply another 'convenience' for the production crew, just like the infinite ammo guns where it helps the scene.


With my impatience for the next episode (I've just watched episode 6), I'm now re-watching season 1.

Not a spoiler - at the end of episode 6, AMC announce there are only two more episodes for 2014. It looks like they might split the season again and probably make us wait until March for the second half.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I'm staring to feel like I can't even get myself to watch this show anymore.

Here is basically how every episode goes now: OH WE SHOULD SPLIT UP FOR NO REASON!! ---- OH SOMEBODY GOT LOST/KIDNAPPED!!, OH NO!!! ---- *SPEND 2 EPISODES FINDING THEM* --- Stumble upon some camp/hold out that had good intentions at first, but is now bad and must be killed ... rinse and repeat.

AMC is going to beat this horse for years before it dies. I know they are "sticking to the comic books" for inspiration, but I feel like the zombies almost should just not be a part of the show at this point. Seriously, they barely seem to ever be a threat to anyone at this point. They should have the zombies go 28 days later and suddenly be super fast


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Nowhere near as bad as the Resident Evil franchise dude... that really sucks!

Can't wait to see how Rick and gang are going to perform their rescue raid. Has Rick forgotten that he was once an officer of the law? Is he going to kill his fellow police officers because he thinks members of his group were kidnapped and held against their will? Has he lost his belief in reasoning and negotiating like he did with The Governor and Terminus? Perhaps after his experience with Gareth, he believes that reasoning and negotiations are just a waste of time. Its now the survival of the fittest: kill or be killed.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> If Eugene is dead, so be it! I won't miss him. Too many lives were sacrificed because he felt sorry for himself!!! If he's not dead but halfway there, what do you think will happen to him once Rick and the rest of the gang finds out the truth?!



Well.... I know what happened in the comics. And, you'd be surprised at how forgiving Rick and the group were. 

Though in the TV show, I've noticed that the Producers have no qualms about making even core characters behave outside their nature. Then giving us some sort of lame excuse as to why. Or even no excuse at times.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



cland72 said:


> Here's what I didn't get - he finds his wife and kids bodies in what seems to be a relatively short time after they left him, and they are decaying. The way the bodies were close to each other made me think they died and didn't turn, which was weird.



Honestly, wouldn't be the first time the Producers messed up some detail in order to push the story along.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



martinaee said:


> I'm staring to feel like I can't even get myself to watch this show anymore.
> 
> Here is basically how every episode goes now: OH WE SHOULD SPLIT UP FOR NO REASON!! ---- OH SOMEBODY GOT LOST/KIDNAPPED!!, OH NO!!! ---- *SPEND 2 EPISODES FINDING THEM* --- Stumble upon some camp/hold out that had good intentions at first, but is now bad and must be killed ... rinse and repeat.
> 
> AMC is going to beat this horse for years before it dies. I know they are "sticking to the comic books" for inspiration, but I feel like the zombies almost should just not be a part of the show at this point. Seriously, they barely seem to ever be a threat to anyone at this point. They should have the zombies go 28 days later and suddenly be super fast



You forgot the show's insane hatred of school buses and human moral-compasses.

*NEVER* get on a school bus!! It *will* be a major disaster! Oh look, the Group has a new moral-compass.... He's gonna die in the most horrific way imaginable!!! Hmmm.... looks like Tyreese has developed a stronger conscience. Hope you guys didn't like him too much.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 6 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1) Yeah.... Carol definitely isn't faking in order to simply infiltrate the hospital. Apparently both Carol and Daryl are made out of rubber because they're not dead from the van falling that hard. And Carol survived the impact from the station wagon. 

2) Lots of symbolism with fire in this episode. Main thing is, it has to do with something Carol tells Daryl. Who she was before the prison got burned away. Then, after the prison tower got burned and the fences fell; the version of who Carol was in the prison got burned away as well. Now she's another version. Clearly a darker version. 

That's it really. I blinked while watching the episode and it was over.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Carol has forgotten the green cross code! It seemed though that the hospital crew deliberately ran her down, but they could not have known she was about to run out into the road. Coincidences like this are all too convenient.

Daryl is becoming a moral guide preventing Carol from shooting Chris Rock after he steals their weapons, but then later decides he is going to leave the trapped Chris to be eaten and it is Carol who spares him.

It certainly did fly by and ended abruptly.

I've started watching Season 1 again and many of the characters have really grown up!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I liked them better when they were naive and struggling instead or jaded and cold-blooded.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> I liked them better when they were naive and struggling instead or jaded and cold-blooded.



That wouldn't be very realistic now, would it?


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> Carol has forgotten the green cross code! It seemed though that the hospital crew deliberately ran her down, but they could not have known she was about to run out into the road. Coincidences like this are all too convenient.
> 
> Daryl is becoming a moral guide preventing Carol from shooting Chris Rock after he steals their weapons, but then later decides he is going to leave the trapped Chris to be eaten and it is Carol who spares him.
> 
> It certainly did fly by and ended abruptly.
> 
> I've started watching Season 1 again and many of the characters have really grown up!






I had the impression that later (Under book case scene etc...) he was actually just trying to make a point...with Carol. 

The episode prior or so, some references to "not losing their humanity", after scenes in which they seemed to have lost it, etc. Mr. "Tainted Flesh", who becoming a zombie, certainly lost his humanity, was the moral compass preaching Rick, etc, to not lose theirs.

As the story essentially involves the tribulations of people wandering around trying to survive, and having to deal with others, and THEIR various and sordid/assorted attempts to survive, its inevitable that no matter who they meet, they will either end up bonding/killing/in conflict with. I think that its natural that they go through adjustment periods where they get jaded to it, and, periods when they are reminded of their earlier morals and character, etc. 

The zombies in season 1 seemed faster and more intelligent. When Rick passed a car with the red headed one in it, the zombie seemed to react more like a mugger than a zombie, and was able to exit the car and follow, etc. The zombies were able to give chase later in that episode as well, etc.

Later episodes had them unable to unimpale themselves if they walked into a sharp stick...let alone operate car doors, etc...and shambling was the only speed they seemed to have.

It can't be how long they were dead either, as even freshly turned walkers were shamblers.

Also, skulls seemed to go from being made of bone to something akin to a pumpkin rind the SECOND they turned...its easy to slide a blade through their skulls after they turn, even if they were alive mere moments ago. 

The characters faced with a hord used to run screaming, now, instead of terror, they seem to sigh/react, the way we might if we see the toilet is clogged, and then routinely stroll into the hord and proceed to unclog the toilet/methodically shove screw drivers/knives, etc, into the pumpkin heads with apparent annoyance at the inconvenience.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> That wouldn't be very realistic now, would it?



Carol and Daryl making their way through a mostly empty Atlanta, inside the city, isn't realistic either. 

Where are the massive hordes of Walkers like Rick encountered at the start of Season One? 

Apparently legal pads are now made from tissue paper that instantly go up when a Zippo touches it. Did you see that thing instantly ignite in Daryl's hands before he threw it? :lolsign:


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Silly question...
So, in an empty city with not much noise, one would assume an oncoming car could easily be heard by a pedestrian, how would that pedestrian walk/run into the path of that oncoming vehicle?

Then , again in a quiet city where gun shots can be heard for a long distance, would a person want to fire a high powered rifle at a walker that is melting into the road and draw attention to their hide out?

Not even going to ask about trusting someone who just tried to kill you. That would a silly question.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Not even going to ask about trusting someone who just tried to kill you. That would a silly question.



Apparently Bad-***, Kill-everyone-not-part-of-my-group, Carol was on a short break when she and Daryl encountered Noah.


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Silly question...
> So, in an empty city with not much noise, one would assume an oncoming car could easily be heard by a pedestrian, how would that pedestrian walk/run into the path of that oncoming vehicle?
> 
> Then , again in a quiet city where gun shots can be heard for a long distance, would a person want to fire a high powered rifle at a walker that is melting into the road and draw attention to their hide out?
> 
> Not even going to ask about trusting someone who just tried to kill you. That would a silly question.



They had been firing guns indoors, in fact quite regularly in this show. I suspect most of them are hard of hearing by now. Maybe that is why Carol didn't hear the car.


----------



## knotgoofy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I just started watching this. What day does it show on AMC and what time?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



knotgoofy said:


> I just started watching this. What day does it show on AMC and what time?



9pm Eastern Standard time, Sunday.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 7 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1) Seems Eugene is alive after all. (Oh well, like anyone cares.)

2) Once again the Producers make another character act against their nature when it's convenient to drive the show along. Who could have predicted that Dawn would be the next person to betray Dawn. And how about that lame excuse Dawn gave Beth as an explanation for why.  :thumbsdow

I heard rumors in next week's episode that Beth is going to kick a puppy, Maggie is going to make out with Abraham, and Carl and Michonne are going to get it on. After all, _anything_ can happen.

3) Sasha should have known better. New Bob is not Old Bob. The only thing that surprised me is that her head bounced off the glass instead of her getting pushed out the window, breaking her limbs, and getting eaten by a (literally) half-baked Rotter. 

That's about it for the filler episode we got stuck with. Oh yeah, in case you guys missed it; she found a yo-yo in the lineman's bag.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

WOW!!!


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I know. I can't believe they all got killed. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> I know. I can't believe they all got killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I know, right? I figured maybe Sasha or I would have even accepted Creepy Karl... but ALL of them?!?! I'll miss Darryl the most... and Carol. :mecry:... and Michonne.


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Did I miss an episode? I thought I was caught up with Beth & Diane...


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

When that walker bit Rick and Darryl got shot in the head, I knew it was all over...



Please note the winky.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> When that walker bit Rick and Darryl got shot in the head, I knew it was all over...
> 
> 
> 
> Please note the winky.



I was hoping it was one of those dream sequence thingies... but alas... :sigh:


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Was this last episode (8) the last one this year? I didn't get to see the end credits so didn't see the usual 'next time' or other announcements.


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Next episode Feb 8, 2015


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> Was this last episode (8) the last one this year? I didn't get to see the end credits so didn't see the usual 'next time' or other announcements.



Mid-season break. As gunga posted, it will be back in February. This last episode though was another one of those ones where you should watch THRU the credits cuz there's a relevant (sorta?) scene after them.


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Yeah, that's when Rick gets bitten and Darryl gets his head blown off...


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> Yeah, that's when Rick gets bitten and Darryl gets his head blown off...



SPOILER!!!


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just found the missing 3 minutes of 'next time' and the post credits scenes for episode 8. Teasers only, with a few close shaves to build anticipation.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

You guys are just cruel to the newbies who aren't caught up. Shame on all of you.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> You guys are just cruel to the newbies who aren't caught up. Shame on all of you.



I am suitably contrite... :sigh: ... Darryl doesn't really get shot in the head. He gets guillotined.


----------



## gunga

*The Walking Dead*

I know. Gross. I was really surprised that happened after he slept with Beth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



gunga said:


> I know. Gross. I was really surprised that happened after he slept with Beth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Was that hot or what? I mean... post-apocalyptic coitus... good stuff!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I am suitably contrite... :sigh: ... Darryl doesn't really get shot in the head. He gets guillotined.



Well, at least you didn't reveal the BIG secret that Daryl and Tyreese are Gay. That was one helluva unexpected kiss.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, episode 8 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1) Okay.... Time for the actual spoilers. To start, though it took him much less time in the comics than it did in the show, Rick finally got pissed and straight up murdered somebody. Namely, "new" Bob (who was described as one of the good ones).

2) Robert Kirkman is an ***! Beth got shot in the head by Dawn after stabbing Dawn in the shoulder with a pair of nose-trimmer scissors. Daryl stepped up and then shot Dawn in the head. Dawn seemed to be pleading with her eyes. As if to say she didn't mean to pull the trigger. (And yes, it did look as though Dawn had her finger inside the trigger guard, and her finger reflectively pulled the trigger at the pain of getting stabbed in the shoulder. But Daryl's reaction was obviously not surprising.) Thing is, the trade went well initially. But Dawn insisted on Noah getting tossed in the deal. She wanted him back. A total bloodbath was prevented when the Group's female hostage became the voice of reason and told them that it was over. No need for a brutal shoot-out among both sides. Maggie broke down after not giving a damn about her sister since Walkers invaded the prison.

3) Yes, that was Bob's leg which Gabriel found by the school.

4) Yet another cameo by Morgan after the credits rolled. (Well, they promised us a return to the series by a character who was in the first season. They never actually promised us he'd do anything or even so much as speak.) :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

For those of you who don't bother watching the Talking Dead after the Walking Dead.... You missed out on Emily Kinney (Beth) as the surprise guest. (You also missed out on the poor thing breaking down into tears, twice!!)

According to her, they taped that scene with a dead and limp Beth in Daryl's arms about 6 or 7 times. Towards the end, with Norman Reedus (Daryl) himself saddened by the news; apparently Emily was really concerned that he'd accidentally drop her since she was dead weight in his arms. Also, not from the Talking Dead, turns out Norman admitted that at one point in those 6 or 7 takes; he accidentally grabbed one of Emily's breasts. Since the two are friends in real life, she didn't mind. But yeah, Beth still dead.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I swear after watching this YouTube video you will never look at The Walking Dead the same again!!! HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> I swear after watching this YouTube video you will never look at The Walking Dead the same again!!! HILARIOUS!!!



Those Bad Lip Reading guys are so funny. Thanks for sharing this one :twothumbs


----------



## gunga

*Re: The Walking Dead*

That is pretty awesome. Love the walkers talking... Great stuff.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Damn.... I think I'd lose my mind if the Walkers started singing.


----------



## martinaee

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> For those of you who don't bother watching the Talking Dead after the Walking Dead.... You missed out on Emily Kinney (Beth) as the surprise guest. (You also missed out on the poor thing breaking down into tears, twice!!)
> 
> According to her, they taped that scene with a dead and limp Beth in Daryl's arms about 6 or 7 times. Towards the end, with Norman Reedus (Daryl) himself saddened by the news; apparently Emily was really concerned that he'd accidentally drop her since she was dead weight in his arms. Also, not from the Talking Dead, turns out Norman admitted that at one point in those 6 or 7 takes; he accidentally grabbed one of Emily's breasts. Since the two are friends in real life, she didn't mind. But yeah, Beth still dead.



"Accidentally."


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



martinaee said:


> "Accidentally."



Seriously? Grow up... :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*48 Hour warning:*

The Walking Dead returns this Sunday at 9pm.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Got my Tivo set up so I can watch Talking Dead on Monday... it's on at midnight here so I always fall asleep half way through... :tired:


----------



## Grizzman

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Thanks for the info. 

I've never DVR'd Talking Dead, so have only seen a few episodes. It's now been programmed.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Got my Tivo set up so I can watch Talking Dead on Monday... it's on at midnight here so I always fall asleep half way through... :tired:



Being a night-owl has its advantages. 

Though since I have to work Sunday night, I'll be watching the latest episode Monday morning on the AMC website. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Grizzman said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I've never DVR'd Talking Dead, so have only seen a few episodes. It's now been programmed.



You do learn some surprising things, and there are some incredibly funny moments.... Like that one episode when Conan O'Brian pulled out a knife to show he could survive an undead apocalypse. Or that time "Maggie" and "Sasha" got into a tickle-fight with chess pieces.... Ah, good times, good times....

BTW, for those who missed it.... first two minutes of Sunday's episode. (Enjoy!)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, Episode 9 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Holy $#^@!!!

Okay, other than a nod to fans of the graphic novel (it's "Wiltshire" instead of "ShireWilt" in the TV show) The big news is that Tyreese is dead! But it's what happens to him after he gets bit by Noah's younger brother that is the very definition of "Disturbing" in the genre of horror. That level of psychological manipulation of the audience is rare indeed because it's so nearly impossible to pull off. (I know because in my writings, I've only achieved it once so far.) You crack open the readers' skulls (or the audiences'), stick your fingers in their brains and just play around.

Tyreese gets visited by the spirits of the dead. Lizzie and Mika, one-legged Bob (who is actually a bit of an *** towards Tyreese), Beth, The Governor, and That one "Termite" Tyreese beat the crap out of but couldn't kill and then was hacked to death by Sasha. It was surreal, it was weird.... For some, it left them shocked, confused, and feeling like someone stuck their fingers in their minds. Not every episode of the Walking Dead can be as good as this one. But damn, they should try to make them all this good.

After hacking off Tyreese's arm in a bid to save him, he ultimately decides it's best to let go. That his time has come and that's over for him. The burial scene we all thought was for Beth, is actually for Tyreese. 

Also, if you missed it, Noah looks away as his "Twin" walker gets killed after the gates are busted open.


----------



## Laurencia Stark

*Re: The Walking Dead*

The last episode was okay. They had hotdogs for lunch and they have met Aaron the stranger danger who is looking for Rick (strange). Excited for the next episode


----------



## MidnightDistortions

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Fusion_m8 said:


> I swear after watching this YouTube video you will never look at The Walking Dead the same again!!! HILARIOUS!!!



Lol i like the Bad Lip Reading videos, too funny. Don't know if these were posted..


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Laurencia Stark said:


> The last episode was okay. *They had hotdogs for lunch *and they have met Aaron the stranger danger who is looking for Rick (strange). Excited for the next episode


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Laurencia Stark said:


> The last episode was okay. They had hotdogs for lunch and they have met Aaron the stranger danger who is looking for Rick (strange). Excited for the next episode



Although not terribly revealing, I did read this comment before I was able to watch the latest episode (which I now have managed to).

Please remember NOT to post any actual plot information for any new episode until at least one week later. There are those of us who are international and cannot watch an episode the moment it first airs.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*

You know what I do? I don't read until I've watched. Works great! 

~ Chance


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You know what I do? I don't read until I've watched. Works great!
> 
> ~ Chance



IF you don't have email notifications of new posts in the thread. 

Of course that is safest, but if you are reading the discussion of the previous week's episode and someone chimes in with a spoiler for the current episode, it is not so easy is it?


----------



## MidnightDistortions

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I'm not that worried about spoilers.. but i'm always watching TWD soon after it airs and just stay away from places like facebook until i watch the episode. But sometimes you got that friend who says, spoiler (Season 5 - Episode 9):"They killed off Tyreese!!"

Or do what i just did and white out the color so the reader has to highlight the text to read the spoiler. 

Edit: ugh trying to find the right color doesn't seem to work lol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> IF you don't have email notifications of new posts in the thread.
> 
> Of course that is safest, but if you are reading the discussion of the previous week's episode and someone chimes in with a spoiler for the current episode, it is not so easy is it?



I don't have cable, so I watch a lot of shows on DVD. Try avoiding spoilers when you're a season behind. 

~ Chance


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> IF you don't have email notifications of new posts in the thread.
> 
> Of course that is safest, but if you are reading the discussion of the previous week's episode and someone chimes in with a spoiler for the current episode, it is not so easy is it?



If I were you, I'd unsubscribe from this thread. You can't control who will post what about which episode. I don't check this thread until I'm 100% caught up (there aren't any episodes I haven't seen).


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Though the new season started off on a bit of a sad note, I like it so far. This new character, the gay guy who got teased, looks interesting. Out for revenge? Another cannibal, perhaps?

Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Laurencia Stark said:


> The last episode was okay. They had hotdogs for lunch and they have met Aaron the stranger danger who is looking for Rick (strange). Excited for the next episode



Let's keep a lid on episode 10 spoilers until Saturday. Sadly, The Walking Dead does not air on Sunday nights in many other parts of the world. We give our international hopelessly-addicted-to-the-show brothers and sisters a one week grace period.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I don't have cable, so I watch a lot of shows on DVD. Try avoiding spoilers when you're a season behind.
> 
> ~ Chance



Damn! I hope you're not reading my latest updates in this topic! :huh:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Damn! I hope you're not reading my latest updates in this topic! :huh:



Like the title states, ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** -You've Been Warned! 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, Episode 10 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
The group is reduced to pathetic scavenger status as their food and water are gone. Still have plenty of ammo and gear. But you can't eat those. They wander around in this filler episode, searching for _anything_ to eat. Searching for a safe haven. At one point, getting attacked by a pack of wild dogs. Sasha shoots them.... And the group gets to enjoy some "hotdog" pieces of meat (which looks suspiciously like bits of lamb). Gabriel loses his faith in God (with some "help" from a very jaded Maggie). The group finds a stack of water bottles left for them in the middle of the road with a note, "From a friend." It was clearly left for the Group. And not for any random passerby.

Incredibly suspicious, they decide it must be laced with something. All of them practically dying of thirst, Eugene steps forward to test the water by drinking it. Abraham steps up and knocks the suspicious bottle out of his hand. Maggie recieves a non-working music box as a gift. After losing his faith in God, God steps up and makes it rain so the group can have water. Gabriel feels ashamed for doubting God. Daryl clearly can't deal with Beth's death. They all take refuge from the storm in a barn.

Rick utters the iconic words that all fans of the comics have been dying to hear him say in the show.... "We *are* the Walking Dead."

However, the context in which those words are uttered are completely different than in the comics. In the show, it is said with a great deal of hope and optimism. In the comics, not even remotely so. The barn nearly gets overrun with walkers. But the group keeps the doors from collapsing. Soon, the storm dies down. The barn, for some bizarre reason is still standing as the outside is completely devasted. Maggie and Sasha share a moment outside.... as the group's new "friend" reveals himself. He's unarmed, and seems way too nice. He wants to talk. As he puts his hands up, Maggie's music box that was supposedly fixed but still not working, begins to play in an erie end to this mainly filler episode.


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Another great episode on Sunday. Could things be turning around? Or, are they lambs being sent to slaughter?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, Episode 11 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Well, another filler episode. Though a pretty good one actually. Action-packed to be sure. Besides that, the group finally reaches Alexandria. That holds a great deal of significance for fans of the Walking Dead comics since at this stage, there were only two major locations the group could have ended up at. Alexandria being one of them. Hilltop being the other. During the end of Season 4 though, it was made pretty much blatantly clear that at some point the group would end up in Alexandria during sometime in Season 5. (While at Terminus, the group gets herded into a train-car. A big honking letter "A" is clearly seen on the back of the train-car. Letting fans of the comics know precisely which location the group was going to soon end up at.) 

Rick takes the same precaution he did before going over the fences into Terminus. Though this time, instead of a bag full of weapons buried in the ground, it's a full-sized Glock pistol hidden inside a broken blender with the lid put back on. Though incredibly distrustful (more than anyone else in the group) of their new "friend," Rick soon feels better because he hears children at play as they roll up to the front gate of Alexandria. Earlier, Rick talks to Michonne and asks her what she heard when she was outside the gates of Woodbury, and Terminus. She replies, "Nothing." So Rick is comforted by the sounds of children playing as the group gets ready to enter Alexandria.

BTW, their new friend is gay. I know someone's going to mention it. So yeah....


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Is there a new director for this season?
There was some foreshadowing I am pretty sure. It was obvious to me in the video Rick made, when he still had his beard. He commented about telling people what they wanted to hear, and then they make him an officer...
Or course if they lived happily ever after in A, there wouldn't be much of a show.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Launch Mini said:


> Is there a new director for this season?
> There was some foreshadowing I am pretty sure. It was obvious to me in the video Rick made, when he still had his beard. He commented about telling people what they wanted to hear, and then they make him an officer...
> Or course if they lived happily ever after in A, there wouldn't be much of a show.



Well, in the comics, things did get slow for just a bit after they reached Alexandria. But yeah, the Group definitely didn't end up living happily ever after. I've also noticed more and more themes in the show, coming from the comics. So I'll just leave it at that. (But yeah, when Eugene first made his appearance on the TV show; I knew he was a faker!)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, Episode 12 *Spoilers**
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Welcome to Alexandria. The happiest place on Earth! Featuring, running water, new clothes, clean beds, other young teens, free houses, and Carol dressed up as Mr. fricking Rogers cause she doesn't trust the woman running the place! Since that woman looks an awful lot like Mary from Terminus.

Meet the entire community of Alexandria.... all 10 or 12 of them?? (Where the Hell is everybody?!) 

Okay, so something is way the Hell wrong in this Paradise among the Walkers. First, they ask the Group to leave their weapons with them. To be placed into storage. But they let Rick keep his red-handled machete, Michonne keeps her sword, Daryl keeps whatever the Hell that fake *** Team Gemini prop knife happens to be since the Producers took away the real thing from Norman Reedus and thought none of us would notice (but I digress). And everyone else got to keep whatever knives they were toting. The middle-aged woman in charge interviews Rick's group one-on-one, on video camera. Even telling Rick she used to be a successful politician who is good at manipulating others into getting what she wants. 

Ironically, Rick doesn't cut off her head with his little red-handled machete after she says that. Guess he's keeping her alive for now out of curiosity. What he does cut off is his beard. (Yup, the manly beard is gone. ) In the other interviews, the rest of the Group are too eager for this place to be their home. Too honest with the woman. All except Carol. She lies like a fiend! Pretending to be timid. A harmless den-mother who misses her abusive husband, her laundry, and her kitchen. She asks for a job in Alexandria in which she can take care of any little ones, as well as the elderly. Perhaps bringing them soup. Then Carol dresses up like a female Mr. Rogers. Looking surprisingly harmless and den-motherly in her thin, light-blue sweater. Carol plays it up to her eye-balls. Daryl is not willing to play. And Carol even tells him to take a shower and pretend to play along for now. Then she walks off to enjoy the oh so beautiful day in her neighborhood. 

Pretty soon, everyone has jobs in Alexandria. Rick and Michonne become Law enforcement officers. But before that happens, Carl sees his teenaged love interest (another person who was brought in from outside the walls of Alexandria, and before the Group was) scale over the wall in front of his and Rick's new free house. Rick goes outside to retrieve the Glock pistol he hid in the blender. But finds that it's gone. The Group huddles together at first in one house due to not trusting anyone. A married woman cuts Rick's hair. Rick later encounters her creepy husband who acts super creepy. Noah, Glenn, and Tara get recruited by an ROTC grad. and his buddy to kill some walkers. Tara nearly gets bit because ROTC boy is a crappy leader. Glenn then punches him out. Daryl jumps in and nearly kills him. Middle-aged woman tells everyone there immediately afterwards that Rick and the Group are now part of the community.

Turns out Rick wants things to work out. But the Group fears that since the members of Alexandria have never had to survive in the walker-infested world, they might be pathetic pieces of $#[email protected] that can't fight. Rick tells the Group not to worry. If things work out, then okay. If not, then he and the Group will simply take Alexandria from these pathetic people. (Perhaps much the same way the other group took over Terminus from the ones who originally welcomed everyone with open arms. oo


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Hi guys.

No spoilers but.... Who wants cookies?

(Better say yes.... 'cause you don't want the _other_ choice.) :devil:


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Buttons!!!! Run Forrest, Run!


----------



## MidnightDistortions

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> No spoilers but.... Who wants cookies?
> 
> (Better say yes.... 'cause you don't want the _other_ choice.) :devil:



That was my favorite scene


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Buttons!!!! Run Forrest, Run!



But Buttons always used to run...:mecry:

I want cookies, and I might NEVER sleep again!


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Just don't look in the mirror and see a W looking back at you.
Or is an A on the hand worth 2 on the ...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



subwoofer said:


> I want cookies, and I might NEVER sleep again!



Yeah.... It's the sugar rush that'll keep you awake.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5, Episode 13 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Okay, bit of a strange episode. Actually, on the surface; not so strange. But scratch it (even with Daryl's prop knife that does a **** poor job of being a Team Gemini) and things look very odd indeed. So first off, Sasha is losing it, Big Time! Can't deal with the death of Bob, Tyreese, and arriving at a place where she's promised a more or less normal life. Even so much as telling the Boss Lady that Alexandria is B.S. (while volunteering for as many hours as she can get guarding the place from a tower). Indicating that she wants to believe in Alexandria.

Daryl goes out to hunt, and meets up with Aaron (who turns out to be a surprisingly good shot; even going so far as to fire off his bolt-action, silenced, rifle literally as fast as a fully-automatic M-16 :ironic. At this point, they spot a wild horse that the kids back at Alexandria nick-named "Buttons." (Since none of the little ones are allowed outside the protective walls, no clue how any of the children would even be able to lay eyes on him in the first place.) Aaron has been trying to catch Buttons for awhile now. And has failed miserably. Daryl gives it a try, and nearly succeeds. But a group of walkers show up and ruin things. They ruin it even further a little later as they trap Buttons and have him for lunch.

The lady in charge decides to throw a party. A mixer so everyone can get to know everyone else. Sasha is forced into coming, and loses it a bit in front of everyone. She recalls the deaths she has lived through. And, even recalls the scene in her mind of how Bob's leg was devoured by the then surviving "Termites." (A rather impressive trick since she was not there in the first place when they ate him at their campfire.) Meanwhile, it seems Rick, Carol, and Daryl are actively taking steps to take over the place. (The way they go about it is the odd part.) Carol realizes that the "Armory" is not guarded, and that anyone can sneak in if a window latch is left undone. So that's what Carol does in an earlier visit. 

When the woman who runs the armory shows up at the party, Carol sneaks out to steal a handful of guns which she is certain will not remotely be missed. Carol does it, but is caught by Boss Lady's young son. He followed her in the hope that she'd bake some more cookies. At first she tries the Mrs. Rogers approach. But when the child says he'll have to tell his mom since he tells her everything. Carol tries another approach.... In the calmest, gentlest, most soothing motherly voice, she threatens to tie him to a tree and leave him there as the walker "monsters" devour him alive. And that he can scream all he wants. No one will hear him or save him. But if he keeps his mouth shut, kindly Carol will bake him all the cookies he could ever want. His choice!

Abraham comes to the party, and stays for the free beer. Lots and lots of beer. Though he's surprisingly calm when he's drunk. Even has a conversation with Michonne that helps her in deciding to (literally) hang up her sword and thus embrace her new position as a law enforcement officer in Alexandria. Daryl wants nothing to do with the party. So Aaron invites him over for a meal. Surprisingly, Daryl accepts. He is then offered a job by Aaron.... To go outside with him on a regular basis to help recruit others in joining them in Alexandria. Daryl has experience outside, and can tell the difference between good and not-so-good survivors. Along with the job, Aaron presents Daryl with a disassembled bike that Daryl could put together in his sleep. Something for him to ride on to find new recruits. We see Daryl start to warm up to the place.

Back to the conspiracy.... Carol ends up taking three pistols. (One of which looks like the one she used to shoot Lizzie in the back of the head.) We don't actually see her steal any ammunition. And, it's unclear if the guns are even loaded. She hands the snub-nosed .38 Special to Rick.... who already is carrying his full-sized .357 Magnum in a holster, inside Alexandria because he's in charge of law enforcement. (Apparently with the aid of the .38, Rick can now take over Alexandria? :thinking So now all three of the conspirators have one handgun each. Once again, in case they need to take over? I'm sorry, but even against a community full of wimps, they're going to need better guns, more ammunition, and more people. Which brings up the odd part....

Apparently, they don't trust other members of The Group. Since none of the others is in on the conspiracy. Even though all three of them know that Daryl is the one member from The Group who is being watched very closely. Which makes their conspiracy meet-up outside the walls under the guise of checking for walkers or going out hunting, incredibly stupid! Since whoever is watching Daryl is going to see the meeting! Second of all, the three of them are going to risk getting caught, getting kicked out, getting the rest of their Group likely kicked out too.... for three pistols?? All "just in case" they decide to take over the place. Keep in mind, Rick already is walking around Alexandria with a full-sized .357 Magnum!

How pissed are the other members going to be if they're forced to leave this possible paradise all because three of their own decided to do something so stupid as to steal three pistols?? What if the apparent lack of security at the armory was a test? They would have failed, miserably. Also, that young boy might decide to talk anyway. Perhaps the chubby woman in charge of the armory keeps much better records than Carol thinks she does. Those missing three pistols might get noticed after the party, after all. Also at the party, Rick does a **** poor job of pretending he's not interested in the married woman who cut his hair. 

Yes, that was Morgan Street that Rick walked past near the end of the episode. (No actual Morgan though. Not yet. )

Oh yeah.... Mrs. Neidermeyer _*really*_ wants a pasta-maker. So if anyone happens to stumble onto an appliance shop that doesn't look like it's infested with walkers, please grab one. Thank you.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Okay, no spoilers.

Was anyone able to I.D. the lights that a certain group used in a few certain scenes in yesterday's episode?

About the only thing I could tell was that they weren't SureFires.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Okay, no spoilers.
> 
> Was anyone able to I.D. the lights that a certain group used in a few certain scenes in yesterday's episode?
> 
> About the only thing I could tell was that they weren't SureFires.



I was looking a the lights also but couldn't quite get a good enough look at them.

And I only have one word for last night's episode - NOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## cland72

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> When the woman who runs the armory shows up at the party, Carol sneaks out to steal a handful of guns which she is certain will not remotely be missed. Carol does it, but is caught by Boss Lady's young son. He followed her in the hope that she'd bake some more cookies. At first she tries the Mrs. Rogers approach. But when the child says he'll have to tell his mom since he tells her everything. Carol tries another approach.... In the calmest, gentlest, most soothing motherly voice, she threatens to tie him to a tree and leave him there as the walker "monsters" devour him alive. And that he can scream all he wants. No one will hear him or save him. But if he keeps his mouth shut, kindly Carol will bake him all the cookies he could ever want. His choice!



Just one slight inaccuracy: the little boy who caught Carol in the armory is not Deanna's son, but Jesse's (the woman who cut Rick's hair).


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> I was looking a the lights also but couldn't quite get a good enough look at them.
> 
> And I only have one word for last night's episode - NOOOOO!!!!!



Yeah, it was terrible how Carol burned those cookies.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



cland72 said:


> Just one slight inaccuracy: the little boy who caught Carol in the armory is not Deanna's son, but Jesse's (the woman who cut Rick's hair).



Yup. My mistake. I stand corrected.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Yeah, it was terrible how Carol burned those cookies.



I mean... damn! Now she's going to have to go steal another bar of chocolate... and a few more guns while she's there... :sigh: it's just a vicious circle... :shakehead:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

True.... But I can think of worse combinations than Guns and Chocolate. 

If they do decide to take over the place, they're going to need some lights too. Perhaps for an evening raid while everyone else is fast asleep.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: The Walking Dead*

S5E14:

Looks like things are shaping up for a big confrontation between Rick's group and the Alexandrians. Will Glenn get blamed for what happenened to Aiden? Will Rick do to Jesse's husband Pete, what Shane tried to do to him with Lori? Its snowballing!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Season 5**, Episode 14 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~**~~~*

Okay.... So if you were hoping for a slow paced episode showing a sweet, tender, romance between Rick and a certain married woman, you got screwed! Welcome to the latest episode of Game Of Thrones.... er, make that The Walking Dead. Then again, might as well be that other show considering the body count of regular characters! Apparently Beth's death triggered a horrific blood bath where no one is safe!

First, Gabriel gets ready to conduct a Mass. He's welcomed with a gift by members of his new community. But in the opening scene, he losses it! Just rips up his Bible! Then at the end of the episode, we see how low he has sunk. He actually goes to Deanna and tells her to kick out Rick and the Group. Claiming that she made a mistake. That they are not good people (obviously he doesn't include himself). Maggie happens to accidentally overhear his betrayal. 

Daryl goes out on a run in his new bike with his new buddies to look for more survivors to bring back to Alexandria. Noah meets with Reg to learn what Reg knows. He wants to learn architecture. Wants to strengthen the wall. Wants a skill. Wants to be a productive member of his new community. Reg is excited by this, and gives Noah his notebook. Noah writes that "This is the beginning." (Keep this paragraph in mind.)

Abraham gets some sweet loving' from Rosita, again. Glenn, Noah, Eugene, Tara, Aiden, and Aiden's buddy go on a run themselves. Seems Reg came up with a prototype power grid to provide electricity to the community. Well, seems it's starting to fail. they need to find a bunch of black electronic boxes to hook up to the grid. Eugene goes along because he can actually I.D. the weird black boxes (and hook them up properly). He goes against his will though. They all climb into a van. Aiden tosses on a mix tape. And we hear a techno female voice say, "You are going to die." (Close up on Noah.)

When they get to where they need to be and find what they need.... Things go horrifically wrong!!

Walkers bust in. Aiden shoots at a walker wearing full on body armour and a kevlar helmet. Aiden doesn't notice the grenade that the walker has strapped to his body. Oh yeah.... Aiden is impaled as he's tossed backwards. But remains upright. Tara is injured and unconscious. They get to safety, but soon realize that Aiden is alive, and trapped with walkers advancing! The decision is made to go and save him while Eugene stays with Tara. Eugene starts to step up. Promising to keep her safe. Sadly, Aiden's buddy shows his yellow streak. Leaving Aiden to die. Glenn and Noah still try to help. But Aiden realizes it's too late. He confesses to Glenn that he and his buddy are cowards. That the last group of survivors who went out with them weren't cowards who got themselves killed. He admits that he and his buddy are the cowards who got them killed. Glenn takes off at the very last second before Aiden is literally eaten alive by a group of hungry walkers.

Meanwhile, Eugene realizes that the safe room is not so safe. He uses his pistol with a silencer on it to get Tara to safety. Aiden's buddy having panicked like crazy, tries to run out a revolving door. Glenn and Noah could hold off the walkers. But while they have the guns, Aiden's buddy has the extra ammunition. All three hit the revolving door. One section points out. One section points in. Glenn and Noah are trapped in one of the two enclosed sections of the revolving door. And the coward is trapped in the other one. With walkers from outside and inside the building trying to get at all three of them. Glenn comes up with a plan, as Eugene drives slowly by with the driver's window down. In his distinctive tone of voice, Eugene plays the part of bait as he tells the walkers to "Come and get me. Come and get me." In the calmest most emotionless way you could possibly imagine. It works as the outside walkers start to go towards the van and away from the door. 

(Yes, it was hilarious! Not just the funniest moment in the episode, but perhaps the funniest moment in the entire fricking series!)

Okay, back to Noah's death.... Yeah, he doesn't make it. 

The coward panics and doesn't follow the plan. The walkers reach in, and grab Noah's leg through the opening created by the coward who decides to save his own neck! Glenn tries desperately to hold onto Noah. Noah begs him not to let go. But it's no use. Noah is dragged back inside. Then his face is shoved against the glass revolving door.... causing Glenn to witness Noah's horrendously terrifying death! Noah is literally ripped apart in front of Glenn. (Easily one of the most painful deaths ever on the series.) The coward though gets outside and tries to convince Eugene to take off without the rest of the team. Eugene refuses, and nearly shoots him. Glenn shows up and gives the coward a good beating. But decides not to kill him. Glenn drives the van back to Alexandria, with Tara in the back with the coward (covered by Eugene and his silenced pistol.) 

Rick's married girlfriend (Jessie) finds her owl sculpture destroyed. Seems Rick will be doing some investigating. Meanwhile, someone really wants to get his hands on Carol's cookies. (Yup, the young boy Sam Anderson whom Carol threatened to have brutally killed unless he kept his mouth shut regarding her theft of the three pistols.) Carol at first wants nothing to do with him. But decides that if he can steal some chocolate from the community pantry, she'll make some. Guess whose a better thief than Carol? So she bakes some. As they're about ready, Carol learns that he's the one who destroyed his mom's owl sculpture. She tries to learn why. But he runs away. Carol immediately suspects he's being abused. She decides to tell Rick. She also decides it must be Pete Anderson (Sam's dad and Jessie's husband) who is doing the abusing. She tells Rick that he must kill Pete. 

Now keep in mind that Carol has no proof it's Pete. Pete is the community's only doctor.... and apparently the town drunk too. As in incredibly important. And also, Jessie doesn't act like a battered wife. Plus, Sam destroyed _*her*_ sculpture. 

Earlier on, Abraham goes to work in order to contribute to the community.... as a construction worker. Though after a few walkers show up, Abraham distinguishes himself by fighting them off mostly single-handedly. Doing so to save the life of a female member of Alexandria who would have died if not for him. (Considering that her "friends" cowardly ran off and left her to die. But Abraham's brave actions rallied them to fight back.) The leader of the construction group later speaks to Deanna. Telling her that Abraham is a better leader for the job than he is. Deanna comments to Maggie that her Group seems to be slowly taking over.

A bit later, Gabriel shows up and talks to Deanna.

(Whew! My hand and fingers are horribly cramping up! If every episode was this fast-paced and crammed to the heavens with action, I wouldn't be able to post these weekly episode spoilers.)


----------



## gunga

Hey. Great synopsis. Thanks!


----------



## Monocrom

You're welcome.


----------



## DrafterDan

That was a brutal episode


----------



## Greta

Well done - very well done! GREAT episode!! :twothumbs


----------



## darkduude

Greta said:


> Well done - very well done! GREAT episode!! :twothumbs


 Great episode. Very well done and a nail biter. Gotta love Carol!!!


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Season finale was great. While i can't wait for the next season i hear there's a spin off this summer, i don't care if it's not on the same level as the show, i miss watching the webisodes but after i heard the spin off, it sounds great.


----------



## Str8stroke

"Do it Rick"


----------



## Greta

Str8stroke said:


> "Do it Rick"



Best.Line.Ever.!


----------



## Str8stroke

Yes indeed!! I jumped off the coach shouting & clapping. Not sure if my wife was laughing at me or with me.


----------



## Greta

Str8stroke said:


> Yes indeed!! I jumped off the coach shouting & clapping. Not sure if my wife was laughing at me or with me.



LOL! My son and I both jumped up and yelled "YES!!" - the dogs scattered!!


----------



## Str8stroke

I told my wife, there must be more to this Wolves pack than 2 people. I can't wait to see how their new nemesis goes down. I saw a ton of walkers with the W. Its gonna get good.


----------



## will

What Car does Ducky drive on NCIS - think about that for a moment


----------



## Greta

will said:


> What Car does Ducky drive on NCIS - think about that for a moment



Bahahaha!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Greta

***SPOILER***SPOILER***SPOILER***

I just watched the final scene again HERE. If you haven't seen it yet - DO NOT CLICK THAT LINK!!!


EPIC!! TOTALLY EPIC!!


----------



## Launch Mini

There was a tiny bit more after that final scene if I recall. I had forgotten all about M, had too google him to remind me.


----------



## recDNA

I don't likenthe abandonment of the mythology. They get zombie blood in their eyes, their mouths, their wounds yet of no consequence.


----------



## Greta

Launch Mini said:


> There was a tiny bit more after that final scene if I recall...



Yes, there was.... and it was very poignant, IMHO. And yet another "YES!!!" moment...


----------



## Monocrom

Launch Mini said:


> There was a tiny bit more after that final scene if I recall. I had forgotten all about M, had too google him to remind me.



Shame on you. (LOL)

BTW, sorry guys for being tardy. Real life got in the way of posting. I'll put up the spoilers for episode 15 by Thursday. The 90 minute season finale by late Friday at the earliest. And yes.... Did anyone really expect it to be less than awesome?


----------



## subwoofer

Greta said:


> Yes, there was.... and it was very poignant, IMHO. And yet another "YES!!!" moment...



Those mean talking dead people won't let me play the video as I'm in the UK 

However, I have seen the entire finale including the very last little bit at the end of the credits 

Now I'm going to have to re-watch every episode of every season.


----------



## RetroTechie

Greta said:


> I just watched the final scene again HERE.





subwoofer said:


> Those mean talking dead people won't let me play the video as I'm in the UK


Same here: (NL) "the uploader has not made this video available in your country"  Ah well, BT to the rescue. :laughing:



> Now I'm going to have to re-watch every episode of every season.


Oh, that's only some ~30 hrs of video. See you next week! :laughing:

FWIW, I didn't like season 5 _as much_ as some previous seasons. I kinda missed the change-overs between 'quiet' periods, working towards some kind of fast-paced finale where it was all-out action & drama. Like when the prison was overrun in season 4. Or that powerful scene where Carol's little girl gets shot after the walkers are released from Herschel's barn (halfway season 2). Or when Rick takes a bite out of his opponent's neck in season 4 (and then has his way with the dude that threatened Carl :sick2: ).

Character developement, yes. Building on previous story lines, yes. Advancing the overall story, yes. But edge-of-your-seat suspense (or even laughs, for that matter), ehm... not as much as previous seasons.

Overall it was still pretty good though. Will be a long wait before season 6 starts...


----------



## G. Scott H.

recDNA said:


> I don't likenthe abandonment of the mythology. They get zombie blood in their eyes, their mouths, their wounds yet of no consequence.



I only recently got into the show, but I see what you mean. I just saw a repeat earlier this week where Sasha accidentally cut Abraham's arm after slicing through a zombie neck. That would be a death warrant in traditional zombie lore. Apparently not so in WD Land.


----------



## subwoofer

G. Scott H. said:


> I only recently got into the show, but I see what you mean. I just saw a repeat earlier this week where Sasha accidentally cut Abraham's arm after slicing through a zombie neck. That would be a death warrant in traditional zombie lore. Apparently not so in WD Land.



I thought they were writing Abraham out in that scene. Not so impressed with the level of zombie infectiousness in this series.....or is Abraham the answer, maybe he is immune and will be humanities salvation? (OK, not being a comic book reader I don't know if that has already been answered)


----------



## MidnightDistortions

They do some ridiculous things that would have most of the group infected, the ignorance of the zombie mythology is most likely just for drama or effect. The worst scene to watch is when Daryl and Carol was in that ambulance and you could clearly see it fall front first (not falling wheels straight down, all the weight was up front), that scene should have ended with a front end collision. It most likely would have killed either Daryl or Carol.


----------



## recDNA

I like iZombie. She solves crimes with undead powers while microwaving the finest in zombie cuisine!


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 5, Episode 15 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay.... So it seems the big finale is going to be due to horrible misunderstandings.

Glenn doesn't tell Deanna what happened during the run. Instead, he tells Rick.... and just Rick. Meanwhile, surprise surprise, Nicholas tells Deanna _his_ version of what happened. The fairy tale that makes HIM look good, while crucifying Glenn. Also, no; Maggie does not sit down with Deanna to explain all the help the group gave Gabriel. Nor does she tell her what he did to his last congregation. Why Glenn and Maggie don't talk to Deanna at all.... no clue!!

Sasha is now almost completely over the edge with the news that Noah died. Carl and his new love-interest are turning things up a notch. It was interesting to see an egg-timer being used to get the attention of a small group of walkers so the two of them could enjoy a bit of time alone in the woods. Doesn't last long though. Oh yeah, and she may be a spy for another group. One far less friendlier than Rick's. Maybe part of the group that has been carving "W"s into the heads of walkers. Or, perhaps human-beings who are then killed off. Michonne wants desperately to believe in Alexandria. So much so that when she and Maggie go searching for half-crazed and suicidal Sasha, Michonne leaves her sword behind. Electing to take her recently-issued Beretta 92F instead. She wants to leave behind who she was out there, and be someone else now that she's reached Alexandria. Turns out Nicholas was the one who stole Rick's hide-out gun (the Glock pistol) out of the broken blender. 

The Producers decide to hit us over the head and leave no doubt as to who the abuser actually is. Rick decides to tackle the situation head-on. Even though Deanna knows all about it, but since the abuser is literally the only doctor in town; she's not going to do anything about it. And, tells Rick to turn a blind eye to it as well. Rick can't. But not just because it's the right thing to do. But also because he's fallen in love with the abuser's wife. Rick then decides to tackle something else. Namely, the abuser.... right out of a fricking window! The fight scene that follows is a particularly brutal one, as Rick tries to kill the husband of the woman he's now in love with.

Yup! Rick is now Shane.

Which kinda works out, as Michonne has become Andrea.

When the fight ends, Rick pulls out the little snub-nosed .38 Special that Carol stole and earlier gave to him. (Once again, keep in mind that Rick still has his big *** stainless steel .357 Magnum Colt Python strapped to his belt; which he doesn't go for.) Rick waves his little .38 around and rants that Alexandria is not safe. That these people are just fooling themselves that it is. Michonne comes up and knocks Rick out with a blow to the back of his head. She seems to betray him. But during the fight, Rick knocked Carl down to the ground when Carl tried to break up the fight. Maybe Michonne did it because Rick was just out of control, and perhaps a danger to everyone. Still, it reminded me of something Michonne said to Andrea when Andrea chose to stay in Woodbury.... _"You sold me out for a warm bed."_ Add to that, a safe place to live. All before Andrea learned just how dangerous the Governor was. Looks like Michonne is now doing the very same thing to Rick. And although Andrea pulled a gun on Michonne, at least she never actually struck her. 

The 90-minute season finale should be amazing. But seems to me that it'll be based on a series of misunderstandings. Most of which could have been cleared up if Glenn and Maggie had just sat down and talked openly and honestly with Deanna.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 5, Episode 16 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Morgan is back! He's very Zen and apparently learned bo staff fighting somewhere. We get introduced to the Wolves. A murderous group that takes what it needs and wants from random strangers they encounter. And that includes their lives. This group carves "W"s into their own heads. Apparently the price one of their own pays for breaking one of their rules is a horrific death.

Rick wakes up in an empty house. Not even actually guarded by anyone. In fact, he can go outside and walk around pretty much as he pleases. (With one of the other guns Carol stole and hands to Rick after he wakes up.) Michonne let's Rick know that she knocked him out for his benefit. Not for the benefit of the Alexandrians. Sasha is definitely suicidal. She later goes to seek guidance from a far more suicidal Gabriel. He goes outside for a walk before encountering Sasha inside Alexandria. While outside, he tries to commit suicide by letting a walker bite him. But immediately changes his mind when he sees that the human snack the walker was nibbling on, is still alive! Gabriel gets his first walker kill. Then kills the literally half-eaten person whose face was eaten off as well. That one being a mercy kill. Returning, Gabriel has clearly lost it. When asked to close the gate, he half-asses it and leaves it quite ajar. He then gets into it with Sasha. And the confrontation turns violent.

Outside the walls, Nicholas tries to kill Glenn with the stolen Glock. Fails. And after getting a beating, Glenn still decides to let him live. Sasha struggles with Gabriel, but she too decides to let him live after Maggie walks in.

There's going to be a town meeting to decide what will be done about Rick.

Daryl and his new buddy lose track of a lone survivor in a red poncho. But they do encounter a food warehouse with trailers parked by the loading dock. Unfortunately, it's one of the traps that the Wolves like to set. Opening one of the trailer doors triggers all of them to open. With a $#[email protected] of walkers inside. The two soon take refuge in a car. Pretty soon getting rescued by Morgan, who finally makes more than just a cameo appearance at the very start of the episode. And thankfully, he seems to no longer be crazy as Hell. Daryl has never met Morgan, but Morgan hands him a map with Rick's name written on it. Morgan and Rick are finally reunited at the very end of the episode. Before that, the guy in the red poncho is killed by two wolves.

Back in Alexandria, Carol confronts the abuser so that he can check on Tara since he operated on her. Unfortunately, Carol then horribly provokes him! Which will have consequences at the end of the episode. The abuser has been relocated to another house.... Literally next door to the old one where his wife still lives. Oh and he is also unguarded. 

Though the armory is now at least guarded. 

Sure enough, thanks to Gabriel, a handful of walkers get in. Rick realizes what happened. He shuts the gate and goes looking for the walkers. Oh yeah he soon finds them! And kills them. Though he pops one of their heads like a giant zit. With plenty of gore falling down into his eyes and mouth. But, Rick doesn't turn. Okay....

At the meeting, the Alexandrians seem shocked that Rick had a loaded gun on him. (And yet again, everyone forgot that Rick had a fricking .357 Magnum strapped to his hip before that incredible fight with the abuser! What is wrong with everyone?! Was there a scene in which Deanna let Rick keep his Python, but he had to empty it?? If there was, *that* was one scene they shouldn't have edited out.) Also, despite going to bat for Rick along with the other members of the Group; Maggie still keeps her mouth shut about the major atrocity Gabriel committed. Even when Deanna mentions how Gabriel warned her about Rick and the Group.

Eugene and Abraham finally work out their differences. Not with fighting. But by talking. As is typical among guys, the conversation is short and sweet. (Well okay, it was very short. But they worked it all out.) Rick decides to trust Michonne by telling her the whole truth. She let's him know they don't need the Alexandrians here. But she feels things can be worked out with them. Morgan's words echo in Rick's head. About how the world is now is just a nightmare. And that nightmares end. A hopeful message.

After the last walker is dead and the Group stands up for him, Rick arrives and dumps a dead-again walker by the campfire inside Alexandria where the meeting is taking place. Rick starts his rant again.... But with different words and a different tone. The abuser shows up. And he's got Michonne's sword! Reg makes the mistake of approaching him, and gets his throat sliced open before the abuser can be restrained. Reg dies in Deanna's arms. Deanna tells Rick to shoot Pete, the abuser. Rick obliges. And then Morgan shows up. 

After the credits role, we see Michonne strap on her sword again. Despite having told Rick she didn't need it anymore. Also, we get a blatant message that in Season 6, the Wolves are coming. And they will be because one of them finds a certain set of photos that Daryl's new buddy (Aaron) uses to recruit survivors. So now the Wolves know all about Alexandria.


----------



## DrafterDan

Good write up, MC.
Am I the only one that thought Deanna's "do it Rick" was meant to shoot Reg so he would not turn? 
R capping Pete was a surprise to me


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Good write up, MC.
> Am I the only one that thought Deanna's "do it Rick" was meant to shoot Reg so he would not turn?
> R capping Pete was a surprise to me


Thank you. 

Honestly, at first I thought that too. But she didn't freak out when Rick turned and put down Pete like some mad dog.


----------



## Greta

Oh I had no doubt what she was saying! The look on her face told it all! She was pissed! If she had been referring to Reg, she would have been agonized - NOT determined, vengeful and just plain PISSED!! As quickly as Rick turned and capped Pete after she said "Rick... do it." I was on my feet and yelling "YES!" before he even got the shot off. It was AWESOME!! :twothumbs



Edit added: And if we wanted to get all political (which we don't), we could say we witnessed a bleeding heart, gun-banning liberal turn into a gun-toting conservative in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Monocrom

*Regarding Daryl's "new" knife:*

Okay.... Controversy solved. A certain someone over at a BF figured out what's been going on this season. Let's just say it's a massive thumbs down. No, it's not a prop knife. And no, it's not some sad joke of a Busse Team Gemini, made in China clone. Though either one would be a better outcome. (Far better.)

I don't believe it's permissible to link directly to the topic on BF. But if anyone wants to, PM me and I'll PM you the link to it. (Just prepare to be really angry or really disappointed; or both!)


----------



## Greta

You can post the link... it's relevant and not "selling" anything.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Oh I had no doubt what she was saying! The look on her face told it all! She was pissed! If she had been referring to Reg, she would have been agonized - NOT determined, vengeful and just plain PISSED!! As quickly as Rick turned and capped Pete after she said "Rick... do it." I was on my feet and yelling "YES!" before he even got the shot off. It was AWESOME!! :twothumbs



Yeah, by then Pete had turned into little more than a mad dog who needed to be put down. Yes, he was a surgeon. Apparently a very good one. But he finally went too far and outweighed his usefulness to the community. Besides.... There's bound to be more doctors out there being protected by other groups. Perhaps a group that will also be found and invited into the community.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I was glad Pete was finally capped, dude was a child abuser.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> You can post the link... it's relevant and not "selling" anything.



Thank you! lovecpf

Start from that post and keep reading a handful of the next posts as well.

LINK:
www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1226970-Walking-Dead-Se4ason5-(HEADSUP-possible-Episode-Spoilers-May-Be-Posted-Within)?p=14620088#post14620088


----------



## Greta

Oh Wow! That's interesting. I wasn't aware there were so many haters of Southern Grind. And... ummm... just as a sidenote... The CPF Anniversary T-shirts were made by Southern Ground...


----------



## RetroTechie

Greta said:


> And if we wanted to get all political (which we don't), we could say we witnessed a bleeding heart, gun-banning liberal turn into a gun-toting conservative in the blink of an eye!


More like some idiots, a couple zombies too close for comfort, and being hit with reality changed her mind.


----------



## Greta

RetroTechie said:


> More like some idiots, a couple zombies too close for comfort, and being hit with reality changed her mind.



Usually that's all it takes...


----------



## MichaelW

Will the writers of the show adopt some commonsense firearms techniques for the next season?
Fully automatic fire is fine, if you are belt fed.

and maybe happen upon a cache of advanced 4Sevens prototypes.


----------



## gktii

I would like to see a new breed of wakers. Ones that can run and are stronger. It's like the current ones are just fixtures to the set. They're not scary anymore. I love the show and can't wait for the new season. Just want them to step it up a notch and bring the fear back in. Am I alone in this thought?


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Oh Wow! That's interesting. I wasn't aware there were so many haters of Southern Grind. And... ummm... just as a sidenote... The CPF Anniversary T-shirts were made by Southern Ground...



They don't hate the company.... They hate the Look-Alikes.

Story is, Busse didn't pay the Producers so "Daryl" could use a Team Gemini on the show. Gerber paid to have its Zombie Apocalypse knife roll featured at the very start of Season 2. Glenn and the others divided up the knives among themselves. There were even a few scenes of them using their Gerbers. But that association ended quite awhile ago.

Daryl's Team Gemini was just a cool, bad-***, knife that didn't look out of place on his belt. But Southern Grind is actually paying for the association with Daryl on the show. Fair enough. But why does the sponsored knife look blatantly in its outline of a Team Gemini? That didn't need to happen. Would have been better if Daryl lost his T.G. and then found a Southern Grind knife or was given one to replace his lost T.G. (one that wasn't a blatant copy of his Busse).


----------



## Monocrom

gktii said:


> I would like to see a new breed of walkers. Ones that can run and are stronger. It's like the current ones are just fixtures to the set. They're not scary anymore. I love the show and can't wait for the new season. Just want them to step it up a notch and bring the fear back in. Am I alone in this thought?



The Producers did mention that in Season 6, they plan on introducing new walkers.... More scarier ones. And that in Season 6, the walkers as bad guys were being to be focused on.

*Overall:* Season 5 was the best one. But WHY it was the best one bothers me a bit. Think about it. Three encounters with three separate communities. Terminus was a nightmare. The hospital was a nightmare. (Though looking back, Noah would have been better off had he stayed there. He didn't have to go out on runs that put his Life in danger. He had a job. Plenty of food. A Warm bed. Clean scrubs. Access to a shower. His own room. Plenty of medical aid if he needed it. Not being a woman, he was in no danger of getting raped by any of the police officers. Yeah, he was better off.) And then there's Alexandria. Which likely won't work out.

This season was far more action-packed than the others. The show turned into a traditional zombie movie this season. Less emphasis on character development. Far more on action.


----------



## recDNA

Zombies are supposed to be slow and stupid. They are dead. The problem is these zombies aren't infectious enough. Characters constantly get zombie blood and guts in the eyes and mouths and are never transformed. All I can infer is that only zombie teeth are infectious in this mythology.


----------



## Monocrom

recDNA said:


> Zombies are supposed to be slow and stupid. They are dead. The problem is these zombies aren't infectious enough. Characters constantly get zombie blood and guts in the eyes and mouths and are never transformed. All I can infer is that only zombie teeth are infectious in this mythology.



Yeah, the basics of getting infected have been left by the wayside awhile ago. Though the producers have promised more emphasis on the Undead in season 6. Meaning, we might see fast walkers or possibly mutated ones. Should prove interesting.


----------



## WebHobbit

*recDNA* - in the world of Walking Dead everyone is ALREADY infected. You turn as soon as you die. Doesn't matter if you are bitten or not. You could trip and die from a head injury and you will STILL TURN.


----------



## Monocrom

Is everyone infected? That's just an assumption. After all, when the group reached the CDC, all of them were tested. Why do that if everyone is truly infected? There's a chance that some are not.


----------



## WebHobbit

It seems well established that EVERYONE is infected. I think they were tested to prove the guy's theory. But they have stated (as fact) many times that everyone is infected.


----------



## Monocrom

WebHobbit said:


> It seems well established that EVERYONE is infected. I think they were tested to prove the guy's theory. But they have stated (as fact) many times that everyone is infected.



The Producers happily change their minds whenever it suits them (or the show).

Remember the promise that the show was specifically different from the comics, with a nod to them? Well, that pretty much went out the window this past season. Same expectations for next season. It's pretty much a done deal that Negan is going to be introduced at some point in Season 6. (With many expressing that his introduction just might be the season finale at the very end of season 6.) 

Keep in mind, I have no inside info., along with the fact that many of the TV show characters are different from the comics versions. Different Governors, different Tyreeses, likely going to be different Negans. But still, they've been following the comics rather closely recently.


----------



## WebHobbit

True enough...but I think if we do find some that are NOT infected they will be the Big Surprise reveal exception rather than the rule.


----------



## Monocrom

WebHobbit said:


> True enough...but I think if we do find some that are NOT infected they will be the Big Surprise reveal exception rather than the rule.



Hate to say it, but there's no other place left to go. Expect such a reveal when they're ready to pull the plug on the show. Most likely.... Children born after the infection will be immune. Think about it, Judith has never been tested. And, there's already real world examples. Women infected with H.I.V. have given birth to babies who exhibited no symptoms of the disease. 

Sure, it'll take several decades. But eventually, life can return to pretty much normal for the next generation.


----------



## recDNA

But some live characters have turned after being bitten. No live characters turn anymore.

I don't like daytime sun loving vampires and I don't like zombies who cannot transform the living with body fluid in eyes, cuts, etc.

I do like iZombie because she is cute and fights crime to boot!


----------



## DellSuperman

recDNA said:


> But some live characters have turned after being bitten.



As far as i know, they die from the infection after being bitten hence they turn after dying...


----------



## Monocrom

DellSuperman said:


> As far as i know, they die from the infection after being bitten hence they turn after dying...



Yup. Folks die after getting bit or badly scratched up. Then they turn after they die.


----------



## don.gwapo

Three more agonizing months to wait for the Season 6 to start. Just saw the Season 6 comic con trailer.


----------



## Monocrom

Remember the Season 5 trailer? How about that incredible depiction of Rick and Daryl firing at unknown enemies from back-to-back. So cool!.... And soooo never took place. Yeah the Producers started lying to us.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mono, I remember, but I was assuming that the Trailer was just part of the Story as a whole. That it didn't actually have to preview exactly a scene. I have more recently seen this done in other movies and shows. I never saw it as a fraudulent activity. However, I can understand how one could feel cheated! lol

Makes me wonder whats up with the 6 Trailer. Still looks interesting.


----------



## Monocrom

Oh I'm obviously going to watch Seaon 6 when it comes out because I'm horrendously addicted to the show. (As is blatantly clear by this topic alone.) Still, I just want some truth in advertising, along with no more split seasons.


----------



## Str8stroke

Mono, it makes no difference if I hated the show, I still am going to have to watch it! Why?? The Wife! LOL She loves the show too. Honestly, she got me hooked. I didn't watch the first 6 or so episodes, I had to go back and catch up. She got mad because I was asking all these questions when I started watching it, and it was playing. She said, I told you, you should have watched it from the beginning. So Mono, once again the wife was right! lol


----------



## DrafterDan

I didn't get 'turned' until season 2 was well under way. I've not read the comics but otherwise keep up with it. 
I've got to dvr and watch it when the wife is not home, she can't stand the gore. Funny, because she's a nurse


----------



## Str8stroke

DD, is sneaking a peak when the wife is not around. lol I guess it reminds her too much of work. I can understand that (sorta). Ha!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't have cable TV. Currently waiting on season five to become available on DVD via Netflix. No spoilers for me. 

~ Chance out.


----------



## Monocrom

Just a quick update for those who might have missed it....

*Fear the Walking Dead

AMC

August 23rd at 9:00pm E.S.T. 
*


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Cool, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Kid9P

I can't wait either, I'm always up for a good zombie show.


----------



## sassaquin

Just watched the Fear the Walkin Dead trailer on AMC.com and the show looks fantastic. It takes place in east LA about the time when Rick Grimes was in a coma.


----------



## Monocrom

sassaquin said:


> Just watched the Fear the Walkin Dead trailer on AMC.com and the show looks fantastic. It takes place in east LA about the time when Rick Grimes was in a coma.




I'm looking forward to a couple of now dead characters on The Walking Dead coming back to life in the prequel. Let's get Tyreese back and see how he and Sasha hooked up with those two who became evil after their wife and mother got bit. 

I would say bring back Beth, but she just hung out at the farm that whole time.


----------



## cland72

The walking dead is a great show, but what it doesn't show (much like the cancelled NBC show "Revolution") is how the world adjusted from the time of the initial event until several months (or years) later. If "fear the walking dead" shows us the initial outbreak, and subsequent events leading to when Rick woke up in the hospital, that would be VERY interesting. I haven't seen a trailer for it yet so I'll be hunting that down online momentarily.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I just saw the trailer and it's looking great. I can't wait to see this.. only 6 episodes though but it makes sense to put more effort into each episode instead of having the 16+. Wonder if this spinoff is going to be a regular show like TWD or if it's going to be a miniseries that will eventually tie into TWD.


----------



## DrafterDan

Six episodes is AMC's way of testing the waters. 
I think that the Walkers would be identical, but how these characters deal with them and their world at large will be the interesting points


----------



## Monocrom

Only six?

Okay, anyone remember the original webisodes a few seasons back? The dad who raided a neighbor's basement. The guy who rescued a woman from a storage place full of storage lockers. And my favorite, the **** poor explanation of how Rick didn't starve to death while in his coma in that "hospital" that looked nothing like the one Rick was in.

Looks like they're back, and made just a bit longer. Keep in mind those original three webisodes took place at the very start of the outbreak too.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm waiting for Netflix yo release season five on DVD. 

Somebody PM me the thread/post number to start reading about season four. 

Thanks much, 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Well.... My post on the first episode of Season 5 took place on 10-21-2014 in this topic. Not sure which format you're using. But on mine, that post is on page 18.


----------



## Monocrom

_*Regarding the issue of Southern Grind's Busse Gemini II clone:

*_Okay, we missed this little thing because it was posted on a different forum. One that caters to mostly knife-a-holics. (Yeah, that one.)
Seems Jerry Busse posted some comments back in mid-April of this year, regarding the blatant clone. 
I'm going to paraphrase, since word-for-word reprinting is against most forum rules. Basically he said....

He spoke with the guys over at Southern Grind. Specifically about how their knife looks just like his Gemini II. The design was given to them, and created as nothing more than a prop knife. A completely non-functional prop knife. Meaning, it's NOT an actual Southern Grind knife. (It's not heat-treated, it has no edge, its tip is rounded and blunted. You can't even use it for stabbing a Walker in its squishy head.) Southern Grind apparently didn't know that, in profile, it was an identical copy of Jerry's design. Once they did, they stepped in extremely quickly and backed out of the project. The guys at Southern Grind have a lot of class. Jerry is happy, and wants to enjoy a round of drinks with them.

There you go, guys. Issue finally put to rest. Gonna be interesting to see which knife Daryl is going to be using at the start of Season 6. If he uses a different one at all. So, the guys at Southern Grind are a class act.... I guess we're going to see if the show's producers are too.


----------



## Launch Mini

I saw the 5 minute trailer for Fear the Walking Dead, which premieres Aug 23 ( of course we will be away at our cabin that has no TV, nor electricity for that matter).
PVR and watch it later.


----------



## Monocrom

I'll be at work.... Night shift. (Though considering the BS I'm dealing with from the ghetto piece of trash manager, hopefully I'll be fired before the 23rd. And no, not being sarcastic.)

Gonna watch Fear The Walking Dead on my computer, on the AMC website. Since my provider carries the AMC channel, I get access to full episodes without paying anything more.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Found a review (spoilers):
http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/...parable_that_scarily_mirrors_our_own_age.html

Here's a taste:
"This is the world of Fear the Walking Dead, one in which people have learned to live with so much horror and oddity, they cannot see the undead coming. The zombie signal gets lost in all the shattering day-to-day noise."


----------



## SCEMan

sassaquin said:


> Just watched the Fear the Walkin Dead trailer on AMC.com and the show looks fantastic. It takes place in east LA about the time when Rick Grimes was in a coma.



Probably the best thing that could happen to East LA/Los Angeles...


----------



## Monocrom

*Only 16 hours until the premier of "Fear The Walking Dead."*


----------



## DrafterDan

Nice. I hope it will be unexpected


----------



## Launch Mini

It met my expectations


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Yeah FTWD was great, looking forward to seeing the 2nd episode


----------



## subwoofer

Currently undecided. I could easily go either way with my opinion of the first episode.

The main character, Nick, may be a drug addict but his twitchiness was a bit too Johnny Depp. Not a character that draws me in to care about what happens to him (assuming he will be prominent).

I'm all for a series that has a fixed life span as far too many ideas get milked dry and then continue to have further series made. With this being a prequel to TWD, it must therefore have a limited run as surely for things to be interesting we have to reach the full breakdown of society at which point we should move into TWD territory. What will be sad is if they either stretch it out too long so there is no real plot development, or if they continue it beyond the point it overlaps with TWD.

I'm keen to give it a good run and hope it will work out well.


----------



## Monocrom

subwoofer said:


> Currently undecided. I could easily go either way with my opinion of the first episode.
> 
> The main character, Nick, may be a drug addict but his twitchiness was a bit too Johnny Depp. Not a character that draws me in to care about what happens to him (assuming he will be prominent).
> 
> I'm all for a series that has a fixed life span as far too many ideas get milked dry and then continue to have further series made. With this being a prequel to TWD, it must therefore have a limited run as surely for things to be interesting we have to reach the full breakdown of society at which point we should move into TWD territory. What will be sad is if they either stretch it out too long so there is no real plot development, or if they continue it beyond the point it overlaps with TWD.
> 
> I'm keen to give it a good run and hope it will work out well.




Your post just made me realize that any survivors from "Fear the Walking Dead," might show up (perhaps very changed from their current personality) onto "The Walking Dead." Maybe changed into a bad guy. Would prove interesting to see someone like that at the end of Season 6.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Episode 1

Let's see, spoilers.... People die and come back to life. Yeah, that's about it. Only one of the characters is worth caring about. And the 1st episode dragged on. Finally ending with most of the family discovering that the Dead are coming back to life. For some reason, one isolated incident that went viral causes most of the folks in the series so far to panic beyond belief. (Yeah, that part made no sense.) And, we don't get to see (not yet anyway) how the zombie virus started. I'm still going to watch episode 2. But yeah, not only could a 10 year-old little girl have written something scarier; but it feels as though AMC is trying to cash in on The Walking Dead without putting in any real effort. You'd think that a series with only 6 or so episodes per season would make the most out of each episode. But no. Seriously, it shouldn't have taken the entire episode for the family to figure out that dead folks are coming back to life.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I like the slow pace which is more realistic for a zombie apocalypse, but yeah the characters are really bland and boring. They could have done a better job with that and maybe the only reason I like it is because of the hype of the world coming to an end in modern L.A.
.
Also IMO the show will be better once you get all the episodes together ( or skip past the boring parts)


----------



## Launch Mini

They did allude to the "virus" being more widespread. It was just that one incident that was caught on camera that let the family realize the son had actually seen something real.
There had to have been more than one isolated incident, as the one on the highway as well as the church…
I think up until the video, the thinking it was the flu didn't create the panic, once the news showed the video, that substantiated the rumours.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Yeah it starts out as isolated incidents, the incidents became more widespread when it was caught on camera. There's something that bugged me about the second episode but i'll wait to mention it until it gets posted.


----------



## Monocrom

I'll post episode 2 spoilers (not that there are that many spoilers anyway), in the morning.


_*EDIT:*_

Sorry for the delay. Had to work on Labor Day. Came home exhausted. Okay, onto Episode 2....


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Episode 2

Things are still progressing relatively slowly, and in a predictable fashion. Highlights include the son jonesing rather badly for a fix. So badly that there's a possibility it's not withdrawal pains completely. He might be sick, and very slowly turning into an undead creature himself. His sister is shown as a slightly more than a two-dimensional character. Her boyfriend is infected. She takes care of her brother while mom goes to the school she works at to.... steal confiscated drugs to give to him. 

While there, she runs into the Principal. Who is infected, and now a Walker. But that's no surprise since that was shown in the preview trailer for episode two at the end of episode one. (Nice job, guys. :ironic She also runs into the fat kid. Who is more useful than he looks. But his reason for being at the school is idiotic at best.... He wanted his cheap, generic, steak knife back. Yup! Not his hunting knife that his grand-father gave him so it has loads of sentimental value. Not his expensive limited edition combat blade. Not even his really pricey Spyderco or Benchmade. Not even a fricking Zombie Survival Gerber! No.... his damn steak knife. 

Meanwhile, Travis the step-dad tries to locate his biological son.... Who happens to be at a spontanious protest after the LAPD gun down an unarmed homeless man. (He was a walker, but the angry mob of civilians don't know that.) The son starts videotaping. (And you know how much the LAPD just loves that. ) Travis and his ex-wife track down their son. After a young Goth girl is shot in the head (Yup, also a Walker) the angry mob is about to riot! When the Riot Police show up, nature takes its course. 

Travis, his son, and ex-wife escape the rioting by taking refuge in a barber shop with a middle-aged Mexican man and his wife. The wife tells her husband to let them in. The husband closes shop and brings the metal gate down. Offering good protection from the rioters. There's an element of racism as Travis, ex-wife, and their son are either portrayed as or are, Hispanic. (The barber kicked out a young Black customer just as the rioting began. But he takes in Travis and the others.)

Travis calls his current wife, and tells her to get his current family to the desert, and that he'll "catch up with them."

Meanwhile, one of their infected neighbors tackles and eats one who wasn't infected. Sister wants to help. But mom stops her daughter. Clearly looking out for herself and her family only. 

Tune in next week where, hopefully, I'll be posting about something more exciting than just the riot getting worse.


----------



## DrafterDan

I do hope they expand on the characters more, it has good potential. So far, it kinda feels like SW episode 1; lots of back story, not enough meat. 
The steak knife thing was unbelievable until you remember he was there to stock up on food from the school pantry


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> I do hope they expand on the characters more, it has good potential. So far, it kinda feels like SW episode 1; lots of back story, not enough meat.
> The steak knife thing was unbelievable until you remember he was there to stock up on food from the school pantry



That makes more sense. So the whole "Came back for my steak knife" thing, makes a bit more sense as it was a lame excuse.


----------



## Launch Mini

I took the steak knife comment to be a "stab" at her. Like, Now do you beleive me!


----------



## cland72

I'm really liking it so far. You're finally seeing the characters (well, some of them anyway) accept what's happening around them, and beginning to change their actions.

For example, in this week's episode you know she regrets not using that hammer at the very end of the episode - you know she won't make that mistake again. My reference is purposely left vague so those who haven't seen it hopefully won't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I think in episode 2 with the phones going in and out was a bit odd, wondering if the cell towers were overloading or power was going out in some areas (actually wasn't the power intermittent in that episode) but with how early the electrical grid is going out i wonder the reason for that. I couldn't imagine walkers being able to infiltrate the power plant so fast, but then where is the closest power plant in or around L.A.? I also couldn't imagine everyone that works there leaving unless there's one or 2 people monitoring things there. Another thing that bothered me was how easily the neighbor was attacked and the main group/family was using flashlights to try to see what was going on. You would think that the walker would come after the family after that. What really bothered me too is why is no one keeping the radio or tv on to see if there's any news about the outbreak, along with the police just sitting there and no one is explaining things. People probably wouldn't riot if there was an explanation for the shootings. After what happened in that first episode on the freeway you would think that the city would enforce a curfew or something but it all depends what would the police and the government do if there was a zombie outbreak.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

What was with episode 4 of FTWD? lack of apocalypse going on here.


----------



## Skimo

I barely watched episode 1 of FTWD... Might as well watch any other generic chick show. The only scene in episode 1 that was even close to good is running the drug dealer over with the truck, they could have played that in a loop and I would have probably came back for episode 2.


----------



## WarRaven

What was that light she was using on roof?


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Episode 3

What started out with tons of potential for a juicy episode, quickly petered out. (Anyone got some Viagra?) So Travis and his original family are still in the barber shop. But not for long, as the store directly next door starts to burn to the ground. So they, along with the barber's family, make a break for it. Trying to evade, looters, the LAPD riot squads, and the Undead. Who will make it out alive, and who won't?.... Well, as it turns out, all six of them do. Though the barber's wife suffers a brutal leg injury when a scaffold topples over onto her leg. Getting everyone into Travis' truck, they try to reach the nearest hospital.... Which looks like an active-fire war zone in Iraq, than a hospital. Reasoning that all the hospitals are that way, the barber decides it's time Travis provided _them_ with shelter. So they all head to his current wife's house.

Meanwhile, there's a rolling blackout. The drug-addicted son lets in a dog (covered in not its own blood), and they spot a not-so-oakaly-dokely neighbor shambling towards them. Next door neighbors have a shotgun. Time to get it. Yup, the older Asian neighbor who is almost like a grand-mother to them, has become a Walker. Possibly from committing suicide by swallowing a whole bottle of prescription pills. (Too bad she had no clue she'd just come back in far worse shape.) Travis and the five others arrive.... Having no clue that the shambling neighbor (not the Asian lady) is in the house; chomping down on the dog. Travis tries to reason with him, and nearly gets bit for his troubles.

The barber grabs the shotgun and shoots the Walker in the face.... And we learn you never use birdshoot against a walker. Good chunk of its face gets blown off, but he keeps standing there. And now looks even more horrifying. So, a second, closer head-shot finally puts him down. The barber hands them back their borrowed shotgun. His family plans to reunite with their own relatives. The barber's daughter prefers staying with their new friends. But the father refuses. Plans to immediately head out are put on hold until the morning. Dead, dog-eating, neighbor is buried by Travis. Both of his families are not happy with the delay in heading towards the desert. Power soon comes back on. 

His current wife grabs a hammer, and wants to put the Asian neighbor who is by the fence; out of her misery. But Travis stops her. Just like Hershel at first, Travis thinks the neighbor is just sick. And, that she can come back from her condition. His wife agrees not to swing the hammer. And oh boy!.... That decision has MAJOR consequences.

In the morning, the barber and his family stay behind in the house while Travis and both of his families head out in two separate vehicles, while having decided to all stay together. But his current wife sees her Asian neighbor's husband return home. He's fine! Not wanting him to find her that way, she turns the car in the opposite direction and heads to stop him. She's almost too late. But before the lady bites into her husband, she's gunned down by the cavalry!! Well, sort have the cavalry. Military makes its appearance. They're systematically going through the neighborhoods, house by house, dealing with the infected. Along with separating those who could be potentially infected from those who are not. (Obviously, not knowing that the virus is air-borne and now EVERYONE plus their kitty cats are infected.) 

So, no trip into the desert. Sadly, the junkie son is the only one who recognizes that the sick people are dead. He tries to tell his family. But they don't believe him. Especially Travis. So the military is on the scene and taking detailed records of who is in the house.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear the Walking Dead ~ Episode 4

So, the military is in the community. The community becomes completely fenced in. But things are far from safe as the military in charge soon becomes less than noble and protective. Travis' son sees a series of flashes outside the fenced in community. But Travis doesn't believe him at first. That changes by the end of the episode. Nick is pretending to be clean. But his drug addiction is stronger than ever as he steals morphine from a very sick neighbor. Travis' ex-wife Liza does a great job pretending to be a nurse. So much so, that when a medical professional is finally brought in; she asks Liza to continue pretending and to help her.

Nick's mom sneaks outside the fence line into a neighboring community and soon learns the truth. That people have been shot who showed no symptoms of the illness. Sneaking back in, she learns the truth regarding Nick.... And slaps the crap out of him! (Perhaps he wouldn't have become a sad junkie if she'd have done that a few years earlier.) Soon though, the sick (not with the illness, just sick in general) are taken away to a supposed safe military medical facility outside the fences. Nick is violently rounded up too. Seeing Liza get into a transport truck, Travis' current wife mistakenly blames his ex-wife for Nick getting taken away. Also, the barber's daughter starts a romance with a soldier.


----------



## Monocrom

I'm just going to crank out highlights of the last two episodes by Sunday. Honestly, I fell behind because I was fed up with this lame tie-in. Yes, it's clear that the budget for Fear the Walking Dead has a tiny fraction of the budget that The Walking Dead has. Still, apparently their creativity budget was even smaller. The lack of replies in this topic shows me that many of you agree.

So, I'll just wrap things up soon. Thankfully......

*The Walking Dead premiere of Season 6

Sunday Oct. 11th, 2015

(This Sunday!)
*


----------



## Monocrom

Fear the Walking Dead ~ Episode 5

Well it took awhile, but things finally got good. No, we don't find out who was signaling Travis and his biological son in the previous episode. That was just completely pushed to the side for now. Nick meets up with a greasy con-man who helps him out so that Nick will owe him Big Time. The sadistic military commander doesn't make it. Did he get killed by walkers or shot by his own men. 50/50 on that. Travis still refuses to believe that the walkers are not dead, walking, corpses. He refuses to shoot one with a .50 cal. rifle. (BTW, a real .50 cal. will disintegrate a human head. Not simply cause it to snap back.... as it did in the episode.) 

Liza, Travis' ex-wife, finally gets told that everyone is basically infected and come back after death. She gets informed of this after Grizelda, the barber's wife, gets her damaged foot amputated at the military medical compound where she and Nick were taken to at the end of episode 4. Liza makes sure she doesn't come back after Grizelda dies soon after the procedure. Speaking of the barber, he convinces his daughter Ophellia to get her new boyfriend to come back to their place. Where he then ties him up and tortures him! Turns out the barber might just be a war criminal! A rather brutal and effective torturer too! He convinces his daughter that they'll trade him for the ones who were taken away by the military. Ophellia is naive enough to fall for that. Maggie, Travis' current wife, at first doesn't want the soldier hurt. But she soon changes her tune when the barber tells her it's the only way to get her son back. Ophellia learns what type of monster her father is. But he got the soldier to talk. 

Turns out, the military can't contain the infection and plans to institute an evac. plan out of Los Angeles. But that's not good news for the civilians who, if they're lucky, can look forward to being painlessly euthanized. The barber soon arrives at a stadium where the captive soldier confessed that much earlier, he chained and locked the doors shut because the infected got into the stadium. And, they couldn't tell the infected from the non-infected. So the military just locked everyone in. When the barber gets to the stadium, the doors are about to burst off their hinges as a stadium full of walkers growl to get outside.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Monocrom said:


> I'm just going to crank out highlights of the last two episodes by Sunday. Honestly, I fell behind because I was fed up with this lame tie-in. Yes, it's clear that the budget for Fear the Walking Dead has a tiny fraction of the budget that The Walking Dead has. Still, apparently their creativity budget was even smaller. The lack of replies in this topic shows me that many of you agree.
> 
> So, I'll just wrap things up soon. Thankfully......*
> *



Even though i watched all the episodes and will most likely get it on Blu Ray along with watching Season 2, after the 3rd episode is where i lost what was going on. I mean i knew what was going on with the show but the lack of info on how far FTWD was into the apocalypse was disappointing. No clear explanation on why the military was involved and why the military pulled out. I guess you can assume that the walker threat was getting worse but they really either gave a bad budget for this show or they are just bad at script writing. Even if they were 'testing the waters' they could have gained more viewers by writing a better story and more involvement in the collapse of L.A. but instead i feel this is a duplicate of TWD in the beginning with only following the main characters or one family. They definitely could have written this better, while episode 5 and 6 were good, it leaves out a good chunk and the Military were jerks, something that is just not really believable. People keep saying it'll get better but all the good parts was skipped over.

While in the beginning there isn't a whole lot of walkers, but i wasn't expecting 1 or 2 per episode, i was expecting it would progressively get better, not one or two then 2000 of them in the following episode. The end of season 1 was so poorly written and executed.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear the Walking Dead is supposed to take place at the beginning and later episodes likely take place weeks later. But not longer than that. Keep in mind that Nick's mom still had some drugs left over, even after having given a significant amount of them to Grizelda for her foot pain injury. And that's another indicator as well. She was still alive in the 5th episode. Any later, without medical treatment, her foot infection would have killed her. 

Sadly, I was overall very disappointed. Just ended up feeling like a lame tie-in to sell advertising space for commercials. Honestly, the old webisodes were done better. I doubt if everyone got the fact that at the end of episode 5, the barber went out to check out the situation at the stadium with the chained and locked doors where people were trapped inside with the Undead. Locked in thanks to the military. 

Highlights of episode 6 will be posted in the morning. After that, in seven days, highlights of tonight's premiere episode of The Walking Dead.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear the Walking Dead ~ Episode 6 finale 

Well, "Fear the Walking Dead" at least ended in an exciting and emotional way in this finale episode. Or perhaps.... end of season 1. Oh they definitely kept it open for another season. Let's get to the highlights!

The barber/war criminal comes up with a brilliant plan to get inside the military/medical compound. He unlocks the doors at the arena stadium where a small army of the Undead are trapped. He then very casually leads them to the compound! All Hell breaks loose!! Earlier, Andy (the young soldier the barber tortured for information) gave Travis details about where to look for Nick and Grazelda at the compound. No one going in knows she didn't make it. Travis frees Andy because he doesn't want him to get murdered by the barber. A decision Travis will soon regret. Meanwhile, Nick and his new buddy Mr. Strand escape together. (Somehow, Nick isn't going through horrendous and crippling withdrawal pains.) The soldier Strand bribed to get them out of the compound, gets eaten because no one was expecting an Undead invasion of the compound. Soon they meet up with Liza, the barber, Travis, his current wife, and Ophelia (barber's daughter). It's Liza who saves Nick and Mr. Strand from being eaten too. Attacked by the Undead, they escape from the industrial kitchen at the compound; and meet up with Chris (Travis' biological son), and Travis' step-daughter. A small group of soldiers stole the Dodge Durango SUV with most of the group's supplies from the two teens.

Andy re-appears out of pretty much nowhere with a gun pointed at the barber. He wants revenge! And apparently any love he may have had for Ophelia, turns to hatred. He blames her for setting him up to be kidnapped and tortured earlier. Not knowing that the barber, her father, tricked her into doing it. I expected Ophelia to step in front of her father just as Andy pulls the trigger on his gun. (Then again, I expected Travis' current wife to grab the Beretta 92FS that was right in front of her before the soldiers came down the street and she hid underneath that car in a previous episode.) Andy decides to intentionally shoot Ophelia! Which causes Travis to charge him, and beat him within an inch of Andy's miserable life. Thankfully, Ophelia survives as the group goes to Mr. Strands luxury bungalow. Strand has a personal cruise ship out in the bay. Stocked with supplies for all of them to survive and live comfortably for a long time. Far away from the Undead.

However, while Ophelia survives, Liza does not.... She didn't make it out of that kitchen without a scratch. Knowing everyone is infected, and what happens; she wants Travis' current wife to shoot her. She doesn't want Travis to do it because _"It would destroy him."_ But Travis finds out, and he does the deed. And it does seem to destroy him as he collapses on the beach in a heart-breaking emotional breakdown. 

Okay, we did get a great ending. But to be honest, it's one I've seen before. Done a few times in a few Syfy channel in-house zombie films. And that's pretty much what the final episode degenerated into.... A generic 2-hour zombie, action film. Character development? There wasn't any for a few of the characters. Most notably, Travis' step-daughter. Just a generic young teenager. Oh and as for the person with the flashlight or the signal-mirror from outside the fenced in Safe Zone.... No fricking clue who that was! How they survived? How they avoided the military and the Undead? What did they want when they were signaling to Travis or Chris? Nope! No clue at all! That sub-plot was tossed out the window! And honestly, it felt as though it was dropped at the last minute. 

Despite a great final episode, it was nothing that wasn't done before; and in a lot less than a 6-hour mini-series. Plus, by the end, I didn't care about any of the characters except for Travis and Ophelia. Everyone else, with the exception of Chris, willingly gave up a big chunk of their humanity as the series (or perhaps season) was wrapping up. 

Okay, onto the show that matters. Once again, more highlights of The Walking Dead to follow. Spaced a week apart to give everyone a chance to catch up.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

_*Season 6, Episode 1 *Spoilers**_
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay.... So the producers promised us last season that the Undead would play a MUCH bigger role this season than in previous ones. And, oh damn! They kept that promise right at episode one!! So turns out that unlike Hershel's farm, we learn why walkers never came to Alexandria in the past 2 1/2 to 3 years in large numbers since the dead started getting back up. Turns out that they were trapped in a deep sand pit. But the semi trailers set up by another group are about to fail in keeping them out. A herd (more like huge fricking horde) of walkers are about to arrive. Just a matter of when.

Rick comes up with a genius plan that seems insane, in order to prevent them from coming straight to Alexandria. Also.... A certain someone wakes up from her coma, and has no clue that Noah is dead. Glenn starts acting like an over-protective big brother to the punk who got Noah killed and then later in Season 5, tried to murder Glenn! The only other guy left who could build and reinforce the walls gets killed by Rick after a walker bites off a huge piece of his face! (The dude, not Rick.) Earlier he (Carter) tries to mount a pathetic conspiracy to get Rick killed. But he fails miserably when Rick immediately finds out! Ironically, he doesn't kill Carter on the spot! Just as Sasha starts getting it together, fricking Abraham starts losing it! (He might have a drinking problem.) Eugene goes back to being pathetic and cowardly. Diana supports Rick and his plan fully. And Morgan and Rick's follow-up to their encounter at the very end of Season 5 is completely anti-climactic. Oh, and events leading up to the herding of the giant ocean of walkers away from Alexandria.... is shot in Black & White.

Did I miss anything?

Oh yeah.... The plan fails horrendously and miserably as a big *** air-horn goes off at the end of episode 1. Thus causing the giant horde to head directly for Alexandria at the worst possible moment in the herding process. And the sound just happens to be coming from Alexandria. We also get introduced to three new characters who happen to be Alexandria residents who were away on long-term patrol before Rick and The Group were invited inside. And everyone who could build and reinforce the walls, or simply seriously wanted to learn how, is dead! 

BTW, Carol decides to continue with her sweet and motherly "Mrs. Rogers" act. Even towards Morgan whom she never met before. Despite Rick getting around to vouching for him to everybody. We also see in one scene that Rick hasn't completely lost his humanity as he helps Morgan bury the raging drunk whom Rick shot in the face at the end of Season 5.


----------



## DrafterDan

Ep6.3. Ouch.


----------



## Tejasandre

Yep '


----------



## Wolfy1776

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Greta

:sigh:


----------



## gunga

Can't be. Can't be!!!


----------



## don.gwapo

:shakehead


----------



## Prepped

I was cussing up a storm at my TV...


----------



## Monocrom

Episode 2 highlights will be posted later tonight. 

(Gonna be awhile before Episode 3 will be. Curse up a storm folks..... Just not anything specific for those members still waiting for the shock & awe of 3.)


----------



## Str8stroke

I have a problem with the air horn. Not to be picky, but once the air tank is depleted (Usually about 30 seconds) it wouldn't still be loud. 


_*the rest of the content of this post has been removed by Greta just cuz even though there is a warning of spoilers, we do try not to post them until a week has passed. Unspoken rule... sorta... _


----------



## will

I was trying to figure out what the 'plan' was - why they are all over the country side. 

On a side note - is this still following the actual comic book series ( oops - graphic novel )


----------



## Skimo

My wife called me upstairs, just in time to see ... _*spoiler removed_


----------



## Greta

C'Mon guys - please be considerate of those who may have DVR'd the current episode and haven't watched it yet. We've had this thread for how many years now? And the "unspoken" rule is that we wait a week (til after the next episode) to post spoilers of the current episode. Do I really need to make that a "spoken rule"? I understand some of you are newcomers to this thread and that's cool - WELCOME!! - But before you post, please take a moment to read what others have posted recently so you know how we run things here. 

Thanks in advance for your cooperation and consideration...


----------



## gunga

Yep. It's only fair. I'm eager for the week to be over so we can discuss.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> C'Mon guys - please be considerate of those who may have DVR'd the current episode and haven't watched it yet. We've had this thread for how many years now? And the "unspoken" rule is that we wait a week (til after the next episode) to post spoilers of the current episode. Do I really need to make that a "spoken rule"? I understand some of you are newcomers to this thread and that's cool - WELCOME!! - But before you post, please take a moment to read what others have posted recently so you know how we run things here.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your cooperation and consideration...




Thank you, Greta.

Also, another quick reminder to everyone else that even the most hardcore Walking Dead fans in certain countries have to wait a few days after a new episode airs on Sunday; here in America. In some nations, that's going to be Tuesday two days later. In some countries, we're talking Thursday. So, please keep in mind that they don't even have the option of putting their lives on hold to be there every Sunday at 9pm E.S.T. to devour each new episode at the earliest it airs. Let's show them some consideration guys.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 2 *Spoilers*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Okay, so what every hardcore Walking Dead fan was expecting.... happened! The Wolves attacked Alexandria! They hit hard, and hit fast! Though the expected *HUGE*, massive attack did not take place. Also, the timing was just awful! (Not that a violent, murderous, attack by basically a group of homeless people ever comes at a convenient time.) The semi, most likely full of walkers inside, was taken out by Diana's older son. Unfortunately, that caused it to crash into the wall with the dead driver inside having hit the air-horn switch. Rick and the others try to run back to Alexandria, with the now herded mass of walkers also unfortunately on the way there, thanks to the air-horn!

The Wolves, while aggressive and murderous, are apparently very stupid as a group. 2 1/2 to 3 years in since the Dead started getting back up, and not one of them has a gun. I guess literally everyone they've murdered along the way, didn't have a gun on them they couldn't get to before getting murdered. I mean, not even a basic bolt-action hunting rifle. Yeah, that made no sense. Also, Diana realizes that she has zero ability to protect her people during such a violent attack. Gabriel wants to help, but is unable. He asks Carl to teach him, literally just before the Wolves attack. Morgan is there to help. But still refuses to kill! Even going so far as to tell the Wolves to leave since they showed up with no guns, while the Alexandria residents have an armoury. Ironically, they listen and leave. Later, Morgan encounters the first Wolf he met in the woods, hiding in a house. Then proceeds to kick his *** with his stick.

Carol once again is the MVP. Saving fricking Alexandria nearly by herself, even with Morgan's help. She disguises herself as one of the wolves so she can travel right past them on her route to get more guns. (And she is literally dressed like The Merchant from the video game "Resident Evil 4." We're talking spot-on!) Ironically, Maggie is inside. But for some odd reason, doesn't see much action despite being armed. Carol puts her hidden handgun from last season to good use while making her way to the armoury. Carl hesitates in killing a Wolf after shooting him. That _almost_ gets him killed. Though thankfully, it doesn't. (Yeah, he's less hardcore than he was before the Governor's former constituents arrived at the prison after being invited to stay there by Rick.) After the attack, Aaron finds his old pack with photos of Alexandria on one of the dead wolves. (He lost it last season when he and Daryl were trapped in the car after springing the wolves' trap.) Seems he now blames himself for the attack since without the photos, the Wolves would never have arrived. 

Also, the lack of a surgeon and anyone capable of repairing the walls properly, means that very few of the injured Alexandrians are likely to survive.... Especially after the mass of walkers get to the gate.

We also learn Enid's (Carl's maybe-girlfriend) back-story. Despite the rumors, looks like she's not a Wolf spy. We also learn what the letters *JSS* stand for. The letters she seems obsessed with. 

BTW, a certain someone no longer needs a pasta-maker; since she's dead.


----------



## Launch Mini

Slightly off topic, but Zombie related, 

Just saw the trailer for Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse. Interesting twist on Zombie movies.


----------



## Kid9P

gunga said:


> Can't be. Can't be!!!




Oh it's not what it appears to be...just wait and see.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Launch Mini said:


> Slightly off topic, but Zombie related,
> 
> Just saw the trailer for Scouts Guide to the Zombie Apocalypse. Interesting twist on Zombie movies.



Looks interesting lol,

Anyway FTWD has missed way too much good parts they didn't show, i was expecting to see the collapse of L.A. and only got to see a dysfunctional household and horrible representation of the military. So far though TWD has made a better return, the first 3 episodes are good.


----------



## Monocrom

will said:


> I was trying to figure out what the 'plan' was - why they are all over the country side.
> 
> On a side note - is this still following the actual comic book series ( oops - graphic novel )




Sorry for a bit of a late response. Honestly, the series hasn't followed the graphic novel for seasons now. Forget episodes. Think of it as an alternate reality still set in the overall Walking Dead universe. There's still a Tyreese, there's still an Otis, there's still a Rick, etc. But they look different and act different. Certain minor characters were combined into one character. Others acted differently. 

_Graphic novel spoilers below!!!_

For example, Otis in the G.N. lived long enough to make it to the prison. In fact, he was the first member of the extended Group whom Michonne met. In the series, she encountered Andrea alone. The Governor was a long-haired bad-***, ugly biker-looking S.O.B. who was missing his left eye. Unlike in the series. The Governor cut off Tyreese's head. In the series, it was Hershel who got the cut. Andrea was a bad-*** killer who survived a long time in the G.N. (Unlike in the series where one online review correctly described her as.... the last person you want to spend the Apocalypse with.) No worries though! Carol in the series has pretty much become the same character that Andrea is in the G.N. (Speaking of Carol, in the G.N., she's a slut who is far from emotionally tough. Plus, could be wrong, but I think she was quite a bit younger in the G.N. too.) In the G.N., Carl loses an eye when he gets accidentally shot through the side of his skull! 

There's another big difference that I won't reveal until Sunday since it involves a certain event, concerning a certain thing, of certain episode of a certain Season 6. 

So yeah, rather HUGE differences.


----------



## DrafterDan

Good write up on TWD EP 2, MC. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to EP 4 tomorrow or not!


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> There's another big difference that I won't reveal until Sunday since it involves a certain event, concerning a certain thing, of certain episode of a certain Season 6.




I am REALLY curious how this is going to play out... the timing now isn't too bad to get things back in line with the GN. Wouldn't have worked before... not for the show.


----------



## Str8stroke

I won't read the graphic novel spoilers. lol You can Greta. I am enjoying the show too much. Makes me glad I did't read it first. Even though it departs from with writings. I prefer to watch first, then read.  
Greta, we are only a few hours away till the next episode! I already have it marked on my cable box.


----------



## Greta

Oh I don't read the GN - but I will go googling on certain plot "twists" that pique my spidey-sense. From there, I'll find out other things - which doesn't really bother me and I honestly don't care if they differ between the show and the GN. Watching The Talking Dead after each show is also insightful. Speaking of which... the episode of TTD with Kevin Smith as the guest two weeks ago.... Funniest one EVER!!!! (Better than the "porch-****" episode!) I literally had tears running down my face!! 

I have my Tivo set to record both TWD and TTD every Sunday night - even if I'm watching it "live". With the time change everywhere else but not here this weekend, TWD comes on at 10:00 not 9:00 starting tomorrow. And sometimes... I just can't stay awake for TTD... :tired:


----------



## Tejasandre

Love ttd. Hardwick fan. @midnight is hilarious.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> I am REALLY curious how this is going to play out... the timing now isn't too bad to get things back in line with the GN. Wouldn't have worked before... not for the show.



This is like that time when the Producers announced that a certain character from Season 1 would reappear in Season 5. 

Every hardcore fan said, _"Sweet! Morgan is coming back."_

And he kinda did, but mostly only in cool little cameo appearances that ultimately ended up being a tease. 

Personally, I was hoping there would be a twist and the character coming back would be Martinez. (Perhaps with or without his family.) Or, even more mind blowing..... Jim. And, as NOT a walker. (Hey, turns out Jim was immune but they dropped his feverish butt off at that tree just before reaching the CDC. Now THAT would be truly shocking!) But no, it was Morgan.

Little hint at what I posted above..... A certain character is pretty much guaranteed to make an appearance at the very end of Season 6. An iconic character in the G.N. whose appearance spells big trouble for The Group. 

Once again, details on Sunday.


----------



## Monocrom

Str8stroke said:


> I won't read the graphic novel spoilers. lol You can Greta. I am enjoying the show too much. Makes me glad I did't read it first. Even though it departs from with writings. I prefer to watch first, then read.
> Greta, we are only a few hours away till the next episode! I already have it marked on my cable box.




Marked??

I don't have it marked.... Just sit down in front of the TV on Sunday, just before 9pm E.S.T. 

I mean, that's like remembering to breath.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Oh I don't read the GN - but I will go googling on certain plot "twists" that pique my spidey-sense. From there, I'll find out other things - which doesn't really bother me and I honestly don't care if they differ between the show and the GN. Watching The Talking Dead after each show is also insightful. Speaking of which... the episode of TTD with Kevin Smith as the guest two weeks ago.... Funniest one EVER!!!! (Better than the "porch-****" episode!) I literally had tears running down my face!!
> 
> I have my Tivo set to record both TWD and TTD every Sunday night - even if I'm watching it "live". With the time change everywhere else but not here this weekend, TWD comes on at 10:00 not 9:00 starting tomorrow. And sometimes... I just can't stay awake for TTD... :tired:



Love Kevin Smith. But my two favorites were the ones where "Sasha" and "Maggie" were guests on the couch..... and ended up having a tickle-fight with chess pieces. It lasted only a brief moment, and Hardwick mostly missed it. 

Then there was the one where Conan was on the show and the fans voted whether or not he'd survive an Undead Apocalypse. They voted "No." Conan was shocked. To prove he could, he pulled out a small folding knife from his pocket to show he was prepared. Announcing, _"I have a knife."_

Hardwick pretending to be surprised asked, "How did you get that past security?"

Conan replies, _"Security around here is a joke."_

Ah........ Good times. Good times.......


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 3 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Normally I don't bother with the official title of each individual episode. Going to make a huge exception to that today. Episode 3 is titled "Thank You."

And for everyone who has already seen the episode, you know why that's so incredibly screwed up! 

So yeah, Nicholas (dude who panicked and got Noah torn to pieces in Season 5, then intentionally tried to murder Glenn afterwards; finally finished the job)! Yup! Glenn is dead. Torn to pieces by walkers. After refusing to kill Nicholas when the murder attempt failed. (A time when most people would have offed the punk.) Glenn then, for some insanely bizarre reason, apparently saw something worthwhile in Nicholas. And kinda started filling a Big Brother role. Glenn was _*horribly*_ wrong in that belief! And it got him brutally killed. Trapped on a platform with Nicholas, after trusting the punk to come through and relying on the guy's sense of direction, the two find themselves trapped on a platform surrounded on all sides by a horde of walkers. Safe for now, Nicholas has been losing it for most of the episode. Unable to deal with the Undead, Nicholas spaces out completely. Glenn grabs him to bring him back to reality. Only for Nicholas to look at him, say "Thank You," and then Nicholas blows his brains out with a SIG 9mm pistol. Problem is, Glenn was still holding onto him! So they both hit the ground, where Glenn is ripped open by a swarm of walkers the way Dale was ripped open seasons ago by that one walker. 

For everyone hoping Glenn is alive..... No. He's gone.

Rick decides to quickly improvise a plan involving the RV, while he tells Glenn (still alive at that point) and Michonne to get the rest of the folks (all Alexandria residents) to safety. Rick tells them to be realistic. That not all the Alexandrians will make it. And oh boy was he right! Basically, everything that could have gone horribly wrong to all of them..... goes horribly wrong!

Sturgis panics. Shooting a fellow resident in the leg and creating noise that gets another one bitten. Then running away, he soon meets his end at the hands (and teeth) of walkers in a nearby small, abandoned town. Part of the horde is coming right towards the crippled group. Glenn relies on Nicholas to get him to a warehouse where they can start a fire to distract the walkers. But the place burned down long ago. Glenn asks if they can light up another building since Nicholas has been in the town before. Nicholas then accidentally leads him to a wide alley, with no escape. Michonne avoids death when Glenn insists on being the one to go with Nicholas. 

As the horde approaches, the rest of the injured group makes a run for it. (Well, more like a fast limp for it.) About half of them don't make it. Ironically, the guy who got shot in the leg is one of the ones who does. Meanwhile, Rick is hauling *** for that RV!! He injuries his left wrist fighting a small handful of walkers. He makes it to the RV. But is then ambushed by a wolf, and then another one. He kills both. In the side, rear-view mirror, he sees a small group of wolves trying to out flank him. He opens fire from inside the RV with his AK-47. (The one he used at the start of Season 5 on the Terminus residents.) Rick loves his AK.

While he succeeds in his counter ambush, the RV refuses to start. Which is horrendously bad because it's soon about to get overrun by a horde of walkers too. In a rare display of emotion that isn't anger, we see the hope drain completely out of Rick as he almost losses it and almost starts to panic.

BTW, how the Hell did Morgan get back to Alexandria so fast to help fight off the wolves. Wasn't he standing right next to Michonne in episode one? All of a sudden, he just magically shows up in Alexandria in episode two, which by the way is running concurrently with episode three. Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## gunga

I dunno man. I still think Glenn is alive. Big fake out. They better resolve it tonight.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Hmm... i didn't notice Morgan was in Episode 3 but i'll have to rewatch the first 3 episodes.. they started episodes 2 and 3 at the same time (or around the same times), just different areas.


----------



## Wolfy1776

Is it possible Glenn rolled under the dumpster? I personally think he's dead.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

It's hard to really say, some people are claiming Glenn isn't dead but.. to me he's dead until the show can prove otherwise. It's hard to tell with the shot they did whether it was Nick or Glenn they were tearing open. That's pretty much all people can really talk about, they are not even talking about last night's episode other then a few saying it was boring. I thought it was really good. It was about time they focused on Morgan.


----------



## Greta

Glenn's dead baby - Glenn's dead.

I never thought otherwise until I watched TTD after that episode. And even then I was thinking "Huh?" Why would anyone think he ISN'T dead? :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> I dunno man. I still think Glenn is alive. Big fake out. They better resolve it tonight.




He dead.

I know why many of you think he's not. 

The way they both fell, it looked like Nicholas fell on top of Glenn. But in the very next moment, it was clear that Nicholas wasn't on top of Glenn. Especially since his head wasn't over Glenn's. Nor was it seen over one of Glenn's shoulders. Plus, even if he landed on top of him, despite what was clear in the scene; with all those walkers around you're guaranteed that one of them started chewing on Glenn's face soon after he fell.

Is it possible he crawled underneath that trailer or dumpster and into safety?

No. Two things. If Nicholas did land on top of Glenn, then Glenn would be trapped and unable to get underneath the trailer as Nicholas' body is being devoured. Two, if Nicholas didn't end up on top of Glenn.... Then that really was Glenn's intestines getting ripped out of his body by hungry walkers. Either way.... He dead!


----------



## Monocrom

MidnightDistortions said:


> Hmm... i didn't notice Morgan was in Episode 3 but i'll have to rewatch the first 3 episodes.. they started episodes 2 and 3 at the same time (or around the same times), just different areas.




No. Despite episodes 2 and 3 running concurrently, those episodes focused on a different set of the show's characters. With Morgan being featured in episode 2, but not 3. Still, how the Hell did he get back to Alexandria so fast at the end of episode 1??


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Glenn's dead baby - Glenn's dead.
> 
> I never thought otherwise until I watched TTD after that episode. And even then I was thinking "Huh?" Why would anyone think he ISN'T dead? :thinking:



They're in denial. They love Glenn. Can't blame them. It was like when Beth died. Some folks wondered what that stuff was that popped off the top of her head. Maybe a big pimple or zit.....

_*More Graphic Novel Spoilers of The Walking Dead.*_
In the G.N., The Group gets captured. The leader is a bad dude named Negan (The one expected to be introduced into the TV series at the end of Season 6.) Negan's favorite weapon is a baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire. Ironically, his weapon made a cameo appearance in the second half of Season 4. When Beth and Daryl make it to the train tracks clearing and Beth starts to lose it, breaking down and crying. On the ground just behind her is a wooden baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire. (A little wink or nod to the graphic novel fans watching the show.)

It's probably best that Glenn is dead. Cause in the G.N., Negan promises to let The Group go. But they need to be punished for what they did. So Negan decides to let fate decide which one of them is going to be brutally beaten with Negan's favorite. Guess who lost? Yup, Glenn. Let's just say his brutal death puts the "Graphic" in the term Graphic Novel. And I mean *really* graphic. It takes Glenn awhile to die. And more than one swing of the bat. His death in the G.N. was genuinely disturbing. Far more so than in the TV series.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> They're in denial. They love Glenn. ....



I was sad over Glenn's demise. But... there was a part of me that was just glad it wasn't Darryl, Carol, or Michonne. Those three really are the only ones now that would cause me great distress and denial. I know... I don't have Rick on my list. I guess at this point while I am still "attached" to him, I think Darryl, Carol and Michonne are the most badass and truly without them, Rick would kinda be ... not so much? :shrug: Does that make sense to anyone but me?

So in summary - I was more upset over Beth's demise than Glenn's. And the only reason I was so upset over Beth is because of the effect it had on Darryl.

OH!!! And one more thing - notice how everyone in Maggie's life is now dead? Hershel, Beth, Glenn... yeah - I don't think I'd wanna be close to Maggie at this point.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Monocrom said:


> No. Despite episodes 2 and 3 running concurrently, those episodes focused on a different set of the show's characters. With Morgan being featured in episode 2, but not 3. Still, how the Hell did he get back to Alexandria so fast at the end of episode 1??




I rewatched episode 1 near the end.. there was a gap between when Rick told Morgan to go back and when the stuff at Alexandria happened. He may have also seen where that truck was heading and went after it. Morgan also didn't have a horde of walkers to deal with. More than likely he was able to get back quickly.

The scene of Glenn, just really looked like he was being ripped open. I've seen plenty of zombie movies to know that Glenn died at the hands of those walkers. Though there's one thing that i don't understand.. couldn't they have just gone in the trash bin? It may have only been big enough for one person but at least they would have had a better chance at surviving that way.

That comic version of Glenn dying, is still yikes.. wonder if someone else will take his place in that graphic killing.. if they even decide to go through with even part of that horrendous murder. Seeing Rick is still the main protagonist he won't die any time soon. I worry more about Carol, Morgan or Daryl (and i already know what happened to Carol in the comics) Morgan, well i didn't read too much past Alexandria so i want to keep that one a secret.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> I was sad over Glenn's demise. But... there was a part of me that was just glad it wasn't Darryl, Carol, or Michonne. Those three really are the only ones now that would cause me great distress and denial. I know... I don't have Rick on my list. I guess at this point while I am still "attached" to him, I think Darryl, Carol and Michonne are the most badass and truly without them, Rick would kinda be ... not so much? :shrug: Does that make sense to anyone but me?
> 
> So in summary - I was more upset over Beth's demise than Glenn's. And the only reason I was so upset over Beth is because of the effect it had on Darryl.
> 
> OH!!! And one more thing - notice how everyone in Maggie's life is now dead? Hershel, Beth, Glenn... yeah - I don't think I'd wanna be close to Maggie at this point.




The producers have a huge problem. Killing off Daryl would cause too many real world problems for them. Mainly death threats and protests from practically every fan who loves him. (All the women and gay men who love him.) Yeah, Rick is the main character. But has largely been pushed to the side. 

I was horrified at Beth's demise far more so than Glenn's. Beth was so sweet and adorable. Turns out Emily Kinney is even more so! Who could forget those two horrible moments on The Talking Dead when Emily started to cry. And then soon afterwards started to cry again. So much so that Hardwick felt compelled to hug the poor thing. 

But yes, I was thinking what the Hell is going to happen to Maggie now? She literally lost everyone she loves. Mom, Dad, sister, close family friends, husband. Everyone! Going to be interesting to see what she does next. I'm thinking possible suicide. But am really hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## Monocrom

MidnightDistortions said:


> That comic version of Glenn dying, is still yikes.. wonder if someone else will take his place in that graphic killing.. if they even decide to go through with even part of that horrendous murder. Seeing Rick is still the main protagonist he won't die any time soon. I worry more about Carol, Morgan or Daryl (and i already know what happened to Carol in the comics) Morgan, well i didn't read too much past Alexandria so i want to keep that one a secret.



The two Carols are so completely different, I don't remotely see her dying the way she did in the G.N.

Already mentioned. The G.N. Governor cut off someone else's head with Michonne's sword than he did in the TV series. But still, that event happened. Likely to happen when the Group meets Negan. So yeah, likely someone else is gonna die.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Monocrom said:


> The producers have a huge problem. Killing off Daryl would cause too many real world problems for them. Mainly death threats and protests from practically every fan who loves him. (All the women and gay men who love him.) Yeah, Rick is the main character. But has largely been pushed to the side.
> 
> I was horrified at Beth's demise far more so than Glenn's. Beth was so sweet and adorable. Turns out Emily Kinney is even more so! Who could forget those two horrible moments on The Talking Dead when Emily started to cry. And then soon afterwards started to cry again. So much so that Hardwick felt compelled to hug the poor thing.
> 
> But yes, I was thinking what the Hell is going to happen to Maggie now? She literally lost everyone she loves. Mom, Dad, sister, close family friends, husband. Everyone! Going to be interesting to see what she does next. I'm thinking possible suicide. But am really hoping I'm wrong.



That and considering Daryl is not in the comics it makes the show more interesting.. if the show followed the comics more closely people would already know how the story would turn out and who would survive and who wouldn't. Interesting, but i wonder if they would know about Glenn's demise early on, chances are once the group has everything under control they'll realize that Glenn and Nick are still missing and start looking for them. 

Beth got really good at the end of season 4 and season 5 so it was a shame she was killed off. Emily Kinney is a great actress, wish some of her work was more interesting, i only really was interested in her role in the couple of Law and Order episodes and The Walking Dead. Although she's starring in a new tv series called The Knick, haven't seen it yet so i don't know if it's any good or not.


----------



## Tejasandre

I read that Steven Yeuns name was missing from the opening credits? Thoughts?


----------



## Monocrom

Quick thing on Daryl. He wasn't even supposed to be in the TV series. Norman Reedus originally auditioned for the part of Merle. The Producers loved his audition. But they knew he wasn't right for the part. So, they wrote in the part of Daryl specifically for Norman, gave Merle a younger brother; and the rest is history. Tough to imagine The Walking Dead without Daryl in it now. 

The Producers mentioned we'd see Glenn again. Well, unlike Dale who also got his guts ripped out of him.... No one was around to put a bullet in Glenn's skull. Yup, Glenn is still out there. Still moving about. Though the way he got devoured, he's likely more a crawler than a walker. Perhaps it'll even be Maggie who finds his Undead form. (Those Producers have a sick sense of humor I've noticed.) 

Good to hear Emily Kinney is working. Great singer too. I still miss Beth.


----------



## DrafterDan

Yup, this show has a way of smacking around its fans. Brutality on several levels.

Always liked Glenn's character, it was a nice pivot point for the other characters. 
I'm not even talking about B, that still makes me sad.

A couple more days until we can talk about 6.04. That will spawn some interesting threads....


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> A couple more days until we can talk about 6.04. That will spawn some interesting threads....



One thing I can mention about episode 4 without giving anything away is that on The Talking Dead, a certain character featured in episode 4, said that they shot the first eight episodes of Season 6 out of order. It was 1,2,3,5,6,7,8 and then 4. Everyone but the writers and the top Executive Producer were kept in the dark about episode 4. The cast, crew, supporting staff, even the other Producers of the show. Speculation ran wild about why episode 4 was so _beyond_ Top Secret. You can just imagine what the cast was thinking.

Most likely it was probably along the lines of _"This is it! This is the episode where Rick gets killed off!!" _

Oh well........ I'll post details on episode 4 sometime during Sunday.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 4 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Episode 4 shows us Morgan's backstory *after* Rick took the supply of guns Morgan secured from Rick's police station. For those who forgot, Morgan went crazy as Hell after his son was killed by his walker wife. His wife that Morgan failed to kill after she turned. Rick couldn't take Morgan with him due to Morgan being crazy. But he left him one good assault rifle (shown in episode 4). 

We see everything that happened to transform Morgan into a Zen-like stick-fighter who now refuses to kill, and is no longer crazy. And it's a heck of a backstory. Main thing is, Morgan met someone who helped him come back from his mental breakdown.

We still have no clue what happened to Rick, the walker horde headed to Alexandria, etc. Since episode 4 was all about Morgan's backstory.

The twist at the end is that no, Morgan did not kill the wolf whom he apologized to after hitting him. Same wolf whom Morgan first encountered at his small camp. Thing is, someone saved Morgan. Morgan is trying to save the wolf. Turns out, he was telling the wolf the whole story of how he, Morgan, came to re-gain his humanity. The wolf tells him point-blank that he's going to kill him, the children, and everyone else he can when he escapes. It's like Morgan was talking to a brick wall. 

Honestly, Morgan is a jerk! He captured this wolf without telling anyone. He locked him up with his hands tied in an unused building basement, locked the door (significant, since Morgan's cell door in the cabin while he was crazy was kept closed but unlocked). And still has not told anyone that basically.... There's a wolf in the hen-house! So while trying to morally do the right thing for this one wolf, Morgan is literally jeopardizing the lives of everyone in Alexandria. Especially those of the children! And he's aware that he's doing it. Aaron might blame himself entirely for the wolves finding out about Alexandria. But Morgan is partially to blame too. And he knows it. But he also knows he did the right thing by not killing those wolves he first encountered at his small camp. So once again, doing the right thing matters more to Morgan than not putting everyone's lives in realistic danger. 

I'm liking Morgan a lot less. Go Team Carol! Kill everyone who isn't us! YEAH!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Damn! I hope you're not reading my latest updates in this topic! :huh:





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Like the title states, ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** -You've Been Warned!
> 
> ~ Chance



 I just finished watching Conquer, from season 5. At the end of the episode Rick put on his constable uniform. No spoilers for me. Just wanted to say howdy. :wave: I'm reading around post number 633. Thanks for the indicators, Monocrom. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> *...*
> 
> I'm liking Morgan a lot less. Go Team Carol! Kill everyone who isn't us! YEAH!!



Yup!


----------



## Greta

Speaking of Carol - where is she?!?!?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I just finished watching Conquer, from season 5. At the end of the episode Rick put on his constable uniform. No spoilers for me. Just wanted to say howdy. :wave: I'm reading around post number 633. Thanks for the indicators, Monocrom. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance




Happy to help. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Speaking of Carol - where is she?!?!?



Let's see.... Not in episode 4. Not in episode 3, so that means she was with Morgan, Maggie, and Gabriel at Alexandria in episode 2. Not going to discuss last night's episode 5 yet. So, that means she was last seen at the end of episode 2. Literally walking past Morgan on the same street in Alexandria as he was walking past her as well but in the opposite direction, without either of them saying anything to each other. Just after repelling the attack from the Wolves.


----------



## Monocrom

:scowl:   :hairpull:  

_*Okay! With regards to that last smiley on the right.... I'm the dude with the flashlight, and the other one is the show's executive producer.

A couple of things I'd like to clarify.... I don't have a time machine. I did NOT kidnap Chris Hardwick and torture him in my basement until I got him to reveal what happens in episode 6. Once again.... 6. Not 5. Not the one that just went by. I am not dating a woman with an attractive figure who works as a staff member on the show. She does not get REAL affectionate and talkative when she's had a few. I just wanted to establish ALL of that right off the bat. Those are all of the things that did NOT happen with respect to inside information.

Now............. Stop reading this post if you don't want the most microscopic sliver of a hint regarding what happens in Episode 6, next Sunday on AMC!

One word about the future. One word about "66."

S.6, E.6...... "Frustration." 

That is all!!!
*_


----------



## gunga

Ugh. A bigger sliver? I think I understand but maybe I'm dense.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Ugh. A bigger sliver? I think I understand but maybe I'm dense.



-Don't read below if you skipped my last post.-

Let's just say that frustration is what you're going to continue to feel by the end of episode 6.

I have zero inside information at this time.... Which is what I'd say if I was a dirty, dirty liar!!


----------



## gunga

Yeah. I totally get it. I thought so too. Thanks for the confirmation you dirty liar!


----------



## Monocrom

Just remember, I'm an honest dirty liar.


----------



## jonwkng

Well, I suppose it was only a matter of time before Negan showed up... :shakehead


----------



## DrafterDan

Morgan was brought back from the brink. He doesn't seem to have any issues with finishing walkers, so that's why he locked up the wolf. 
I've not read any of the comi.. Graphic Novels. Would be interesting to see why the wolves turned so brutal against fellow humans. We shall see them again!


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Morgan was brought back from the brink. He doesn't seem to have any issues with finishing walkers, so that's why he locked up the wolf.



No offense but that doesn't make sense. He clearly took him prisoner in a warped attempt to give the wolf the same type of chance Eastman gave him (Morgan.) 

What Morgan is forgetting is that the wolf he's trying to help isn't crazy or on the brink of losing it completely and never coming back both emotionally and mentally. Unlike how Morgan was, the wolf is perfectly sane. He simply chose to give up his humanity. He didn't have a nervous or mental breakdown and lose his humanity.

Also, Morgan told no one what he did. Took a prisoner, brought a "wolf" tied up into the hen-house. Just a matter of time before he frees himself and finds a way to get out of the locked room. After that.... He already told Morgan what was going to happen.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 5 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Okay, highlights out of the way. One, no Negan wasn't introduced in this episode. (Though such an incredibly iconic and popular villain from the graphic novel is pretty much guaranteed to be introduced into the TV series soon. Again, likely at the end of Season 6.)

Two, Rick made it back to Alexandria.... on foot. (Let's face it, that shot up RV wasn't going to start.)

Three, Maggie is pregnant!!

Four, about half the giant herd of walkers makes it to the gate and walls. 

Rick's plan worked. But not completely. Now the residents of Alexandria are going to have to fight, or Rick is going to have to come up with a new plan. Can't leave half a herd of walkers pushing on the gates. For now, the plan is to make as little noise as possible. Keep the lights off. Don't do anything to stir up the walkers anymore than they already are. Aaron confesses that if he had followed Daryl's suggestion to keep looking for more people, instead of his suggestion to scavenge at the warehouse, then he (Aaron) would not have lost his pictures of Alexandria when they both got trapped. And thus, the wolves might not have learned about the place. (He has no clue regarding the small and indirect part that Morgan had in leading the wolves to learn about Alexandria too.)

Deanna has checked out at the start of the episode (not physically). A few Alexandrians decide to raid the pantry. But Spencer (Deanna's son) convinces them not to. But it turns out he's a hypocrite because he takes a basketful of items when no one is looking. He gets drunk. Deanna comes around just in time to find her son drunk, with the raided food, oh and he blames her for the death of both his father and brother. Though once sober, he seems to calm down. 

Maggie decides to go find Glenn. She gears up. Aaron sees her doing so, and decides to help. He knows he can't stop her from going. (Ironically, he doesn't gear up.) It's not explained if he's just going to take her past the walls, or accompany her all the way to find Glenn. Though the lack of gearing up points to the former being far more likely. Since the gate is out of the question, he suggests an alternate sewer route to get past the walls that he knows about. (Seems to be the only one who knows about it.) 

_Sorry guys, but the flashlights they use in the sewer looks to be common, black, D-cell Mag models._

That plan goes horribly wrong as they get attacked by a couple of walkers. Apparently, two people who got trapped years ago when a collapse killed them. They might have stumbled onto Alexandria, maybe decided to sneak in. Closed and locked the sewer access gate behind them so no walkers could follow. Then got killed in the accident halfway into the sewer. Deanna did say several episodes back that they had to kick out three people as a small group shortly after inviting them in. Perhaps two of them tried to sneak back in? But that's just a theory on my part. Aaron and Maggie kill the two walkers. But when they reach the gate on the other side, it's clear that the old sewer line doesn't go far enough away from the wall. Walkers everywhere, outside. Aaron wants to continue. But Maggie stops him. She loves Glenn. But she confesses that she can't take the risk of getting killed herself because she's pregnant with Glenn's baby. She also tells Aaron how she destroyed Glenn's only picture of her because she promised him he wouldn't need it. That they'd never be separated.

That explains why in episode 2, it was Carol and Morgan actively taking the fight to the wolves; while Maggie barely fired a shot or put herself out there. She likely found a safe spot in order to protect herself and her baby from risk.

Meanwhile, one of the residents commits suicide soon after the walkers show up at the gates. Turning into a walker inside her locked house, Rick's love interest takes her out with a knife. A few of the other residents saw what happened. She's also having issues with her younger son who seems traumatized after the attack in their home from the wolf woman. The inside of the walls are covered in the names of the dead. (Including Glenn's and Nicholas'.) Maggie and Aaron refuse to lose hope. So they rub off those two names. 

Deanna gets attacked by a wolf walker whom Carol killed earlier but lost track of, while she (Deanna) is returning Spencer's raided food back to the pantry. She decides to fight back with a broken wine bottle in a brutal and bloody scene. Rick shows up to finish the job. Deanna confesses that her people need Rick more than they need her.

Also, Michonne and the rest of the survivors she was with (all two of them) got back before Rick reached the gate. Almost dead, the woman doing her best to play doctor is finally able to treat the guy who got shot in the leg by Sturgess by accident, properly; thanks to encouraging words from Tara. (The two later kiss.) 

What's getting on my nerves is that the Producers are intentionally holding out hope that Glenn may have somehow survived. Going as far as to keep hinting at it during the episode. They just refuse to stop screwing around on that subject.

Also, Enid went over the wall awhile ago and is missing. Carl decides to go after her but the older son of Rick's love interest stops him. Later, the young man asks Rick to teach him how to shoot. Rick.... The guy who shot his alcoholic dad. Rick decides to teach him. Later, Rick and his love interest share a somewhat intimate moment.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> What's getting on my nerves is that the Producers are intentionally holding out hope that Glenn may have somehow survived. Going as far as to keep hinting at it during the episode. They just refuse to stop screwing around on that subject.



I think this is kinda funny - cuz... well... I don't doubt he's dead and really don't need any "confirmation". But you - someone who KNOWS the story plot and that he is for sure dead - is so bothered by the lack of "official" confirmation. 

Tonight's episode was interesting... very interesting.


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, I'm bothered by how the Producers are handling it. We both know he's dead. That it was his torso ripped open by hungry walkers. That Nicholas didn't fall on top of, and somehow shield Glenn from getting devoured. (If that's the case, apparently Nicholas's head somehow fell off before his body hit the ground. His arms too.) Thing is..... a lot of other fans want to desperately believe Glenn is somehow still alive. There's even a rather popular vid. on YouTube arguing that he is. It's just not right to treat those fans like that. 

Another thing is, after Glenn died; The Talking Dead didn't have "Glenn" as a guest on the show. Fueling more speculation that he somehow isn't dead. I can think of a couple of reasons why he wasn't on the show when they taped it. Family emergency, or perhaps he had a dispute with one of the Producers and refused to go on The Talking Dead. Hey, it happens. 

Remember the show "Growing Pains" and how at one point they were going to give Mike a steady girlfriend? Show's Producers had a whole storyline based on that. With the possibility of marriage. None of that happened. Instead, his girlfriend left. Only to give Mike closure when she reappeared as his waitress in a later episode. Turns out that young actress was VERY professional. Years later, she gave an interview regarding what really took place. 

Turns out she got pregnant. Despite that, the Producers wanted to keep her on the show. Wanted to continue with the storyline. But a certain very religious cast member had a problem with a young, unmarried, woman having a baby. So, one word from that cast member and she was fired. Whole storyline was scrapped. To the woman's credit years later when the interview was conducted, she refused to specifically say which cast member it was. And, she kept her baby. But what a hit at that time. Pregnant, and then finding out you no longer have financial support because your long-term acting job is now gone thanks to someone who thinks the morally correct route is kicking a young, scared, pregnant girl when she's down. 

Sometimes...... These things do happen. So that's at least a couple of good reasons why he wasn't on The Talking Dead right after his character got killed off. But in that episode of TTD, the Producers intentionally kept things vague. Thus, promoting this cruel notion among those still holding out hope. They continued to do so in episode 5. 

Now that's just not right.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

It's amazing that some people still believe Glenn is still alive. They needed to end this cliffhanger on the following episode. Not drag it on to the point where at the end of the last episode they still think that Glenn is still alive. I say he's dead until the show can prove otherwise, but i think the silence of the matter is enough to say that he's not coming back. Otherwise Glenn would have found a way to show the rest of Alexandria that he is still alive.

Someone said that Nick is still alive.. wut.. we all saw it.. headshot. Some Walking Dead fans are braindead


----------



## Launch Mini

I've rewatched Glenn's death scene. I am still asking the same question now as I did when I watched it for the first time. When the Walkers are ripping and pulling out all the "guts" , you still see Glenn's face screaming. Q - How long can a person remain conscious with facial expressions like that when your insides are being pulled to the outsides?
Just asking. Watch & look at the angles, it could appear they Walkers are pulling apart someone laying on top of Glenn, rather than Glenn.
It wouldn't be the first time the show deviated from the GNs.


----------



## gunga

I agree and am getting antsy for a clear resolution.


----------



## Greta

A couple of things - if we're going to go with the whole concept that this TV show based on a comic book is "real" - if Nick fell on top of Glenn, Nick would be face down. Which means the zombies would be tearing him apart from the BACK. Having helped out with not just a few autopsies, I can say with certainty that if Nick's intestines were being ripped out through his back up that close to Glenn's face, you would definitely see a part of Nick. Because the intestines would have to be ripped out of the back, down in the LOWER back (think where your kidneys are)... because the ribs are in the way. (This is why autopsies are done face up so there is easier access to the organs). So unless Nick is on top of Glenn cross length (like a "t"), and is face UP, those intestines belong to Glenn. And yes, he can scream and remain conscious for quite some time while that is happening. Why do you think evisceration was such an effective torture method? Cuz it's it doesn't kill you immediately and you remain conscious and can feel every bit the excruciating pain.

Of course... that all is if you are assuming this stuff is all "For Reals" - 




Me? I'm just enjoying all the memes of Glenn and John Snow...


----------



## TEEJ

Greta said:


> A couple of things - if we're going to go with the whole concept that this TV show based on a comic book is "real" - if Nick fell on top of Glenn, Nick would be face down. Which means the zombies would be tearing him apart from the BACK. Having helped out with not just a few autopsies, I can say with certainty that if Nick's intestines were being ripped out through his back up that close to Glenn's face, you would definitely see a part of Nick. Because the intestines would have to be ripped out of the back, down in the LOWER back (think where your kidneys are)... because the ribs are in the way. (This is why autopsies are done face up so there is easier access to the organs). So unless Nick is on top of Glenn cross length (like a "t"), and is face UP, those intestines belong to Glenn. And yes, he can scream and remain conscious for quite some time while that is happening. Why do you think evisceration was such an effective torture method? Cuz it's it doesn't kill you immediately and you remain conscious and can feel every bit the excruciating pain.
> 
> Of course... that all is if you are assuming this stuff is all "For Reals" -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me? I'm just enjoying all the memes of Glenn and John Snow...




Snow is different...if you count being a direwolf as surviving.


----------



## Greta

TEEJ said:


> Snow is different...if you count being a direwolf as surviving.



Meh! It'll do in a pinch


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, just a couple of things. I don't always watch The Talking Dead. But in corresponding episode 5 of TTD, they are still perpetuating the theory that Glenn _might_ be still alive. :shakehead

As for the Alexandrian who committed suicide, the show's editors messed up. Her name is Betsy. She slashed her wrists. But not because the walkers showed up at the gates and she got scared of them getting inside and devouring her. No.... She's David's widow (Dude who got bit on the shoulder and then got devoured when Michonne and the others hopped that fence.) He didn't come back. She didn't even have the comfort of his Good-bye note written on the roll of toilet paper because Michonne refused to accept it. Telling him he'd be able to say "Good-bye" in person. Oops! 

Despite being newly married, apparently they really loved each other.

EDIT:

Also episode 5 of TTD, there was a good still-pic. of Aaron in the sewer tunnel. While the barrel of his light is spot-on for a D-cell Mag model, the bezel is not. Much more cone-shaped and with a red thin collar along the back of the bezel.

It was also mentioned that there were supposed to be four water-logged and grimy walkers in the tunnel itself. Aaron was apparently supposed to recognize them as former residents of Alexandria who got kicked out but apparently tried to sneak their way back inside. The Producers may have gone with only two since Deanna only specifically told Rick about three who got kicked out at the same time. Perhaps meaning that indeed, one of them is still out there, knows the place exists, and is planning on returning for revenge sometime in the near future.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 6 *Spoilers*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So, as mentioned awhile back with my small bit of inside knowledge.... Whose frustrated that the Producers still refuse to clarify this whole Glenn situation? For me and others, it's clear. But you've got other fans losing their marbles over a lack of confirmation on the show itself. Sorry guys, but that was the extent of my insider info. that I really shouldn't have had. But I kept it under my hat. Yeah, I was ready to burst a blood vessel not sharing it with you guys. Okay, onto episode 6.

The focus was on Daryl, Sasha, and Abraham. Right away, they get ambushed just after reaching their goal of getting the walker herd (the other half of it) to the mile marker. Seems a new group is being introduced. These guys have serious fire-power, and working vehicles. They seem organized. No clue how big they are. But throughout the episode, there's talk of some sort of compound. So they could be part of a very large group. Daryl gets either shot in the left lower arm or gets grazed by a bullet. He then gets separated from the others. Sasha and Abraham meanwhile turn the tables on the car that was chasing after them. They reach a small town. Sasha decides that since Daryl is a tracker, it would be best to stay put. She writes his name on the outside door of an insurance agency, and the two go inside to wait a bit. Abraham finds a dress uniform of a military officer. A highly decorated one at that. Along with a family photo.

Sasha meanwhile has a Governor moment when she watches a walker trapped behind a glass door in the office. She pulls up a chair and watches him for a bit. Abraham is clearly on edge, and losing it. A point driven home when he encounters a walker soldier with an RPG. Along with three reloads for it, and a box of cigars. Instead of using his knife. Abraham needlessly puts himself at great risk trying to get the rock-launcher strapped to the walkers back. He soon realizes he's being stupid though. He takes a breather. Just then Faith steps in, and he gets the rocket-launcher anyway.

Meanwhile, Daryl is captured by a group of two young women and a dude. Turns out that the folks who ambushed Daryl and the others were lying in wait for those three individuals, instead. They're trying to find Patty, after having left the compound. Which apparently is another place initially occupied by good people who began doing very bad things in order to survive with what they think is some security from the Undead. Daryl escapes after one of the young women faints. In the bag he escapes with is his crossbow. But he soon finds a cooler full of insulin in there too. 

Daryl returns, and more than a bit pissed off. He gets the guy's gun, a SIG Sauer pistol. He also demands more considering what he went through. He gets a tiny wooden figure that the dude was carving earlier. Satisfied, he leaves them the cooler. Before leaving though, members of the group arrive in a big truck to find their wayward members who it seems, stole the insulin and likely the gun before leaving. Wayne apparently is the name of the guy leading the not-so-friendly search party. (By the way, the dude took Daryl prisoner because he initially thought that Daryl was one of Wayne's men. Now that tells you something about how big that group is that three members had no clue if a stranger was part of their former group or not.) 

Daryl decides to go back and help the three strangers. One of Wayne's men is careless and gets bit. Wayne cuts off his arm. Even remembering to grab the guy's watch off of his now severed arm. The four of them escape. Soon coming to a burned out house with a couple of burned out bodies wrapped in plastic sheets. The young woman who needs the insulin decides to lay some wild flowers over the bodies. For some bizarre reason, no one remembers to check if there are bullet or knife woulds in the skulls of the bodies. Yup! Smelling the fresh human flesh near them, they stir! The young woman panics, and falls on top of them. Before the men can do anything, she's bitten and soon dies.

Daryl asks the dude the Three Questions while the two of them bury the girl. He invites them to return to Alexandria with him. In the next scene, Daryl retrieves his bike from the place he hid it before being taken prisoner. He tells them about Abraham and Sasha. Mentions they have a car that the two can ride in back to Alexandria. They ask how Daryl can possibly know if his buddies are still alive. Well, turns out that Daryl's answer wasn't good enough. Unfortunately, he only realized that after turning his back on the two of them. A split-second too late, he's looking down the barrel of the SIG again. (Daryl gave the dude back the gun when Wayne and his men arrived.) He asks what the two of them plan to do. Even though it's clear to him that they're going to steal his bike so the two of them can use it to ride back to the compound they left from. Perhaps their thinking is, they'll be punished by the others. Likely, severely. But their group it seems still wants them back. So, after being punished, they'll be back in the compound that will offer them some safety from the outside world. Or, perhaps they'll ride off together in search of their own safe haven. (The episode greatly implies though that they're going back.)

They also steal Daryl's crossbow, again! Though looks like he won't be getting it back soon. This time though, he got to keep his main knife. Not sure what it is. Possibly the same Southern grind model? Though the handle looks different. Similar shape to the Busse he used to have. And, similar shape to the Southern Grind model. But looks different to those two otherwise. Plus, when he used his knife earlier, the Producers seemed to intentionally make sure that the blade itself was not seen. The surviving girl leaves him some bandages for his arm. Just tosses them at him. Daryl tells them they'll regret what they just did. Soon, Daryl finds a working tanker truck. 

Abraham puts on the dress uniform. Minus the ribbons and other decorations on it. He tells Sasha that he's interested in getting a romance going with her. Let's just say she didn't flat out tell him "no." Just as she predicted, Daryl found them. As they drive off in the truck, Daryl tries to reach Rick again. All he hears over the radio is some static before hearing a guy's voice say "help."

EDIT:

Two corrections. Patty isn't a person. It's the name on the fuel truck that Daryl stumbled across near the end of the episode. Seems the three strangers hid the apparently fully loaded fuel truck in the woods earlier. Guess they planned to come back for it when they had finalized plans to leave the large group they were a part of. I'm going to say they hid it before that section of the woods caught on fire and cooked the house and surrounding areas. I missed the part where Patty was the truck and not a person. ( Sometimes it pays to watch The Talking Dead. Especially since Michael Rooker was a guest in episode 6. Easily one of the best episodes, thanks to his charm, wit, honesty, and sarcasm.)

Second thing.... Apparently the new character's name whose face we don't get a perfect look at is named "Wade" and not "Wayne." Honestly, I kept hearing the latter. Once again, TTD cleared that one up too.


----------



## gunga

Any information on tonight?


----------



## Str8stroke

Glen is alive!!!!!!!!! I knew it.


----------



## Wolfy1776

Next week is going to be a great episode.


----------



## gunga

Please edit the massive spoiler.


----------



## Wolfy1776

Ok I'll delete my post


----------



## Greta

gunga said:


> Please edit the massive spoiler.



It's not a spoiler... :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Please edit the massive spoiler.



He was messing with you.

There's been a bit of funning in this topic over the years. 

As for tonight's episode. Nothing from me. I shall not deny nor confirm anything until just under 168 hours from now. Except that Emily Kinney came back as a new character on the show named Ida. But she's psychotic and killed Deanna with Michonne's sword. Chopped her up into a bunch of pieces. It was brutal. Oh! Oops.....


----------



## Monocrom

BTW, I couldn't I.D. the flashlight Abraham was using when he went to check the darkened room of the insurance agency. Couldn't I.D. his knife either. But Sasha is using a standard AK-47 bayonet knife as her main blade.


----------



## gunga

Greta said:


> It's not a spoiler... :shakehead



Oh sorry. Thought it was insider information.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Oh sorry. Thought it was insider information.



Glenn's a walker! Or is he? Maybe he's a ghost whose haunting Maggie. The way Lori haunted Rick. But instead of knowing it like Lori did, Glenn thinks he's alive. He acts that way. Maybe he finds out at the end of the episode. Maybe he doesn't. Might explain how Glenn magically got back inside the walls of Alexandria while walkers are all over the place. Would explain why everyone seemed to ignore him as he individually spoke to them. Maybe all of episode 7 turned into a dream sequence where Glenn somehow did survive, in a lame way. Came back just fine.... Only for Maggie to wake up at the very end of the episode and come to terms with the fact that he's gone. 

Which is it? Maybe none of the above. Maybe a weird combination of a bit of all. Maybe the Producers are really evil, and are going to make everyone wait until after the mid-season finale to reveal a definite answer. Hmm......


----------



## Greta

BAH! I am still just very dis-satisfied and frustrated with how this is being handled. :ironic:


----------



## gunga

I know Glenn dies but comes back as a special walker with feelings and emotions. Then he wakes up from his dream as he being eaten. Or not.

Is it okay to post this?


----------



## TEEJ

Some stories leave some details to a reader's imagination.

Its been that way for, um, centuries?

Can no one, now, stand to not have the details officially presented by the author?

Surely some of us can deal with not knowing something?





Oh, and the episode where Hershel dies forward, is one long dream sequence Rick wakes up from in episode 7...and realizes that Hershel is still alive, but the compound is still under attack.

:O


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> BAH! I am still just very dis-satisfied and frustrated with how this is being handled. :ironic:




I shall reveal one thing.... *+1*, on the above!


----------



## gunga

I must have things spelled out to me!


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> I know Glenn dies but comes back as a special walker with feelings and emotions. Then he wakes up from his dream as he being eaten. Or not.
> 
> Is it okay to post this?



Normally you don't get to post hopeful fantasies about the show's characters. But as long as you keep away from making it X-rated, I think Greta will allow it.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> I must have things spelled out to me!




*P-l-u-s 

O-n-e
*
Always happy to help out a fellow fan and CPFer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Hey guys, I posted a couple of corrections to my summary of S6 E6. Those are underneath the EDIT. Normally, I don't miss on noticing things about the show. Couple of things slipped past me this time.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I can't believe they fooled Daryl, i would have maybe protected those people but i wouldn't give them any reason to pull a gun on him. Just.. i think Daryl is loosing his touch.


----------



## Monocrom

MidnightDistortions said:


> I can't believe they fooled Daryl, i would have maybe protected those people but i wouldn't give them any reason to pull a gun on him. Just.. i think Daryl is loosing his touch.



End of the episode.... I think it was the blonde dude who radioed back "help."

It kinda sounded like him, to me. I'm sure Daryl will be right over to "help" him. :devil:


----------



## DrafterDan

At the end, when Daryl came across the burned helmeted Walker, I had thought there was a motorbike somewhere close. That would have been too easy though. 
Wasn't expecting the tanker truck, but it makes sense that the 'refugees' left it there for later. They did burn whole areas, probably with had from that truck. Maybe a solution for the horde @ Alexandria?


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> At the end, when Daryl came across the burned helmeted Walker, I had thought there was a motorbike somewhere close. That would have been too easy though.
> Wasn't expecting the tanker truck, but it makes sense that the 'refugees' left it there for later. They did burn whole areas, probably with had from that truck. Maybe a solution for the horde @ Alexandria?




Not really. You want a bunch of flaming walkers headed towards you? Also, it doesn't make sense that those three set the massive fire. You're going to use some of the fuel to set a massive fire in the woods.... and then hid a fuel truck in those woods too?


----------



## DrafterDan

Maybe I'm getting my episodes mixed up. Didn't the refugees say they burned that whole area, right about the time they came across the helmeted Walker. 
That brings up a small point that bugs me about this zombie land. Walkers that are little more than skeletons are still mobile. There has to come a point when there isn't enough physical bodily material to motivate. 
I remember reading somewhere that at a certain flaming temperature, the fat/ flesh will be self-perpetuating in combustion. No more outside accelerates needed to consume the body.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Maybe I'm getting my episodes mixed up. Didn't the refugees say they burned that whole area, right about the time they came across the helmeted Walker.
> That brings up a small point that bugs me about this zombie land. Walkers that are little more than skeletons are still mobile. There has to come a point when there isn't enough physical bodily material to motivate.
> I remember reading somewhere that at a certain flaming temperature, the fat/ flesh will be self-perpetuating in combustion. No more outside accelerates needed to consume the body.



Gotta be honest, don't recall hearing any of those three saying they set the fire. If they did.... Holy crap that was stupid!!

Maybe someone else will chime in and help us out. 

But yeah, at a certain temp. those walkers aren't going to be walking.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Gotta be honest, don't recall hearing any of those three saying they set the fire. If they did.... Holy crap that was stupid!!
> 
> Maybe someone else will chime in and help us out.
> 
> But yeah, at a certain temp. those walkers aren't going to be walking.



Yes, the guy said he did it.

I have it Tivo'd. I'll go look for it later and report back.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Yes, the guy said he did it.
> 
> I have it Tivo'd. I'll go look for it later and report back.



Thanks Greta. 

(Hate to admit it, but my hearing has gotten a little worse this year. Why does it seem that TV characters like to whisper more often than they used to?)


----------



## DrafterDan

Your hearing and my eyes!


----------



## Monocrom

I'll spare you the details of my eye surgery earlier in the year. It stinks getting old. :sigh:


----------



## Greta

BAHAHAHA!!! _"Tiptoe through the tulips with me"_...


----------



## Monocrom

LOL.... We can go picking (off) walkers. Just stay to my right since my left eye _doesn't_ come with a sign saying "Objects are closer than they appear."

P.S. - Gonna type up the episode 7 update after making this post.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 7 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Okay.... Glenn is alive!! Not as something else. Not as someone else. (No he's not his long lost identical twin brother played by the very same actor.) Turns out Greta was right about the only way it could have been Nicholas' guts being ripped out of his body that we "assumed" were Glenn's. And yes, while we are all happy that Glenn survived.... The show jumped the shark. Obviously we're gonna have Season 7. But Season 8 might not happen now. Turns out the rumor mill was true. Nicholas' guts, Glenn crawls underneath a dirty dumpster too narrow for walkers to crawl under. Except for that one walker who did, but Glenn killed it, and it blocked others from getting to him. 

Then Glenn was rescued from the mini horde of walkers who were still hanging around the alley, near the dumpster. Who came by and bravely saved him? It was Enid! No, wait.... no she didn't. She simply tossed him a bottle of water after it was safe to crawl out from underneath the dirty, dirty, dumpster. Glenn was actually rescued by an old, empty, tin can that simply came rolling by. Making a bit of noise, noticed by one walker, who limped after it. Then the rest just followed him. Apparently walkers _*really*_ love cans! Old, dirty, empty, cans.... Who knew?! Let's hear it for the can!!!

Enid shows up afterwards, and acts weird as Hell. Helps Glenn, and then runs away from him. He soon catches up to her. Soon to be a dad, he goes into dad-mode with Enid. Back at Alexandria, Spencer does something really stupid and nearly gets eaten by the walkers outside the walls. Instead, they settle for taking his shoe. (Now he's really screwed since it's not like you can just go to the local shoe store and get a new pair. Everything is now a precious resource. And, as we'll see later; he's gonna desperately need both shoes.) Tara saves his sorry butt. Rick gets upset with her for putting her life at risk yet again for "these people." Tara then shows Rick her spot-on impersonation of Daryl.... By giving him the finger. But they soon work everything out between them. 

Rick and Carl give Ron lessons on trigger control. But both are smart enough not to give him any actual ammo. Rick hands Ron a Glock pistol and tells him to practice until he's used to the weapon's trigger-pull. Ron then promptly sneaks into the armoury by distracting the very same woman who has been guarding it the entire time from the start! Come on!! Really?! Not even an attempt to beef up armoury security?? Yup! So, Ron gets a handful of live ammunition. And he gets all set to murder Carl, until something gets in his way....

Meanwhile, Morgan decides to trust the closest thing to a doctor left in Alexandria with his secret. He tries to get medical help for the Wolf locked up in the empty house. Carol doesn't trust Morgan (and honestly, I don't either). She confronts him. But something gets in the way first....

Glenn and Enid get near Alexandria, and see the horde of walkers at the walls. Enid wants to take off again. But Glenn stops her. They signal to Maggie and the others that Glenn is alive by sending up 99 red balloons! No, scratch that. More like a dozen or so (give or take) sour apple green balloons. Everyone is happy. Until something gets in the way....

Namely the horribly decayed church bell-tower that comes crashing down and getting in the way of a large section of the wall!!! And the walkers will be pouring into Alexandria during episode 8. (Betcha Spencer *really* wishes he had both shoes now!!)


----------



## gunga

Ha! Glenn survivalists were right!


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Ha! Glenn survivalists were right!




That the show's Producers would pull something *that* ridiculous?..... Yup! They were right. (Honestly, after 5 1/2 seasons, you'd think I'd know better. LOL)


----------



## RetroTechie

Hehe.. in that alley where Glenn looks for Enid (and finds what's-his-name stuck to the fence), is that AC fans running? :laughing:

Also enjoyed Rosita giving Eugene a lecture. Imho both of them could use some more character development though.

All in all not a bad episode. Fwiw: on some other forum Enid was catching a lot of flak for being a 'worthless' character in some way or another. Personally I think her role is fine. A kind of weird-odd-out character that stays in the sidelines until some time @ which she _could_ save the day. But I guess her destiny is already set... somehow... (I don't read the comics).


----------



## Monocrom

RetroTechie said:


> Hehe.. in that alley where Glenn looks for Enid (and finds what's-his-name stuck to the fence), is that AC fans running? :laughing:
> 
> Also enjoyed Rosita giving Eugene a lecture. Imho both of them could use some more character development though.
> 
> All in all not a bad episode. Fwiw: on some other forum Enid was catching a lot of flak for being a 'worthless' character in some way or another. Personally I think her role is fine. A kind of weird-odd-out character that stays in the sidelines until some time @ which she _could_ save the day. But I guess her destiny is already set... somehow... (I don't read the comics).




I don't trust her. Something about her that's not quite right.


----------



## DellSuperman

Monocrom said:


> I don't trust her. Something about her that's not quite right.


She seem more like someone having a hard time fitting into a society but doesn't seem like much harm. 

I might be wrong though.. 

One thing, how did the Wolverine dude walk out of the gate with his hostage without walkers coming at them when the whole place is overrun.


----------



## moshow9

Jumping back to Glenn surviving... When Nicholas fell on top of Glenn and took him down with him, it looks like Glenn would have landed with his head facing away from the dumpster. But when the show cuts back to him his head was facing towards the dumpster, allowing him to crawl underneath it.

The mid-season finale was frustrating at times. One of the issues I had was as DellSuperman mentioned above, as well as the lead up to that.


----------



## Monocrom

I'd say what took place was completely predictable. Even for those who have not yet seen the mid season finale.

Just a quick reminder guys, please don't give away details of current episodes until a full week later. Some members are forced to DVR it. Others, in other nations, don't get to see the latest episode until days later from Sunday since not every nation airs The Walking Dead on Sundays. 

As for how Glenn fell.... a little Hollywood magic solves everything.


----------



## subwoofer

Monocrom said:


> Just a quick reminder guys, please don't give away details of current episodes until a full week later. Some members are forced to DVR it. Others, in other nations, don't get to see the latest episode until days later from Sunday since not every nation airs The Walking Dead on Sundays.



I'm waiting eagerly for your synopsis of episode 8 as the only way I get to see TWD misses off the credits, so I believe there is a missing part of the story I haven't seen. Please could you include any 'end of credits' story in your write up. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DrafterDan

Aren't any videos after the credits are just previews of next week's show?
I was out of town most of last week, so hopefully I can watch 6.08 tonight or tomorrow. I was here:







~D


----------



## Monocrom

subwoofer said:


> I'm waiting eagerly for your synopsis of episode 8 as the only way I get to see TWD misses off the credits, so I believe there is a missing part of the story I haven't seen. Please could you include any 'end of credits' story in your write up. Thank you in advance.




Sure, no problem.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Aren't any videos after the credits are just previews of next week's show?



Nope! Sometimes you get bonus scenes at the very end of the credits.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 8 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Okay.... Not much to highlight regarding episode 8. In a way, it was anti-climactic. Section of wall fell. The walkers flooded in. And.... practically everyone got to safety inside the various houses, locking the walkers out. No one actually got brutally devoured. Maggie almost did, but she made it to the top of a lookout position on a standing section of the wall, with the ladders falling over after she did. She's safe for now. Deanna went to help Rick, and was badly wounded doing so. Rick and a bunch of others made it into one house. Ron ruined it though by again attempting to kill Carl, failing miserably, and in the process causing walkers to get inside the house at the lower level. But Rick and the others barricaded the door to the room.

Eugene, Rosita, and Tara made it into a secure garage. Morgan and Carol made it to safety. But Carol got injured doing so. (Possibly a concussion.) And that was about half the episode.

Carol agrees that she and Morgan will deal with the wolf in the house situation later. The closest thing they have to a doctor decides to treat the wolf's infection. Even though he let's her know he'd kill her if given the chance. Rather than killing him, she wastes precious medical supplies and medicine on him. Carol later decides, screw Morgan and his stupidity. She goes to kill the wolf. Morgan intercepts her, and after a short discussion; they fight. With a head injury and Morgan having the better range-weapon, Carol gets knocked out. The wolf makes his move and knocks out Morgan. He then takes the improvised doctor hostage.... Just as Eugene and the ladies decide to finally leave the garage, and enter the house itself. Which is the same one where the wolf was being kept. (I mean, it took them so long that Eugene had time to stop and read a book by lighter light. And, all it took to get inside was Eugene using his master lock picking skills.) In a 2nd move of stupidity, they surrender their guns to the wolf. So now he has a hostage and a firearm. He decides to leave. Even though walkers are crawling around all over the place outside. But, just like Glenn, I'm sure he'll magically survive! 

Deanna doesn't survive. It was clear that she's dying early on. At first she decides to kill herself. But then chose to go out in a bad-*** way! Shooting a few walkers as they come towards her, Deanna shouts at them. Not in fear, but in hate-filled rage! Rick and the others decide they have to leave the same house since the walkers are obviously inside. So, it's time to kill a couple of walkers and smear everyone in blood and guts so they can walk past the walkers, unmolested. Now it's a great plan. Except that a certain little boy forgets the plan and starts repeatedly loudly calling for his mom. Meaning the walkers are going to be attracted towards him and the rest! 

Outside the walls, Glenn sees Maggie on her perch. He convinces Enid to stick around. (Well, at least for now.) Also on the outside.....

*After the credits roll:*

Abraham, Sasha, and Daryl are still in the fuel truck. They're confronted by a group of heavily armed bikers who plan on stealing literally everything from them. As the truck is stopped and the three of them stand outside the truck, the biker's mouth-piece tells them that all their stuff now belongs to Negan.

Yup, looks like they chose to introduce him at the mid-season finale instead of the season finale. Yet, I don't think they actually did. I have a hard time accepting that the biker's obnoxious mouth-piece is Negan himself. I think he's just a lieutenant. The dude just doesn't look right and lacks the charm to be the iconic Negan. Okay, screw the looks. But the charm is missing.


----------



## SCEMan

Your hunch is correct, that's not Negan. Jeffrey Dean Morgan has been cast as Negan and is due to appear later in the season.


----------



## Greta

SCEMan said:


> Your hunch is correct, that's not Negan. Jeffrey Dean Morgan has been cast as Negan and is due to appear later in the season.



Aww... that's gonna suck. Jeffrey Dean Morgan played such a sweetheart on Grey's Anatomy for a couple of seasons. I mean... he a was REALLY sweet guy!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Nice! Thanks for the heads up. It's appreciated.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Aww... that's gonna suck. Jeffrey Dean Morgan played such a sweetheart on Grey's Anatomy for a couple of seasons. I mean... he a was REALLY sweet guy!!!




Sick, twisted, sadistic, and insane. (But with a code of honor. A sick and twisted one.... But still there.) Incredibly charming though, in an odd way. Whatever he does on The Walking Dead, it's gonna be anything but sweet. Maybe a sweet amount of blood and gore. That's going to be about it though.


----------



## Minimoog

As a follower of this series I can't help but notice that they never use bicycles to get around. To me the are the ultimate transport for this situation. A quality carbon trail bike would be:

Faster than running
Quiet
Needs no fuel
Can be fixed with basic tools
Can go almost anywhere
Can be hidden
Ride at night by moonlight
Add a small trailer with weapons, food, maps

So why no bikes? Are they not as popular in the US?


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Man, I was sad when Deanna got bit. Would have liked to see her progress through a season or 2. Don't know how or if she dies in the comics.


----------



## SCEMan

Minimoog said:


> As a follower of this series I can't help but notice that they never use bicycles to get around. To me the are the ultimate transport for this situation. A quality carbon trail bike would be...



Please don't go down that road... I love the Walking Dead, but it's fraught with so many implausible details that to start noting them would ruin it for me. As a stickler for authenticity, I have to make a conscious effort to overlook them since I enjoy the show so much.


----------



## jonwkng

MidnightDistortions said:


> Man, I was sad when Deanna got bit. Would have liked to see her progress through a season or 2. Don't know how or if she dies in the comics.



Well, in the alternate universe that is The Walking Dead comics series, Douglas Monroe was married to Regina.  But let's not go there.


----------



## DrafterDan

Carol did her uncompromising thing that helps the greater cause, but it was a poor tactical choice. 
The wolf actor really makes me dislike him, good show! 
Poor writing and structure on this show overall, though.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Carol did her uncompromising thing that helps the greater cause, but it was a poor tactical choice.
> The wolf actor really makes me dislike him, good show!
> Poor writing and structure on this show overall, though.



Did you notice that Carol had a gun? Handgun strapped just in front of her hip. Looked like maybe a .22 caliber Taurus revolver. Yet she chose to go for her cheap, no-name, knuckle duster knife. (Man, she really favors that thing over anything else.) Either she found it in the lower deapths of the prison or got in a trade with one of the Woodbury residents Rick took in after the Governor lost it and nearly killed all of the able-bodied residents. 

It did look like a .22, so Carol had the option to start blasting away without making much noise at all to stir up the walkers outside. Yet.... I guess she really wanted to stab that wolf instead.


----------



## Monocrom

WITH REGARDS TO USING BICYCLES:

There was a SyFy channel movie with Vin Raines in it. Zombies all over the place. One new member of the group asked about bicycles. He got a quick run-down of why they weren't a good idea. 

There's the issue of encountering a group of zombies. You try to pedal past them, one can easily reach out and pull you off your bicycle. Now you're flat on your back, wind knocked out of you, maybe even unconscious depending on how fast you were going..... and they're chowing down on you.

Also, a mountain bike is one thing. What happens if you don't have one of those but need to travel Cross-country or into a spot in the woods? Got extra food, gear, or weapons strapped to your back? Good luck getting up to speed or staying on balance on a bicycle. It's just easier to walk.

*Edit:
*
Film is called "Zombie Apocalypse" (2011)


----------



## DrafterDan

Monocrom said:


> Did you notice that Carol had a gun?
> It did look like a .22, so Carol had the option to start blasting away without making much noise at all to stir up the walkers outside. Yet.... I guess she really wanted to stab that wolf instead.



Damn, I missed that small put potent point. Maybe it was "out of ammo", or just adds drama to the confrontation, which is a better explanation. The show has been consistently showing Carol as making smart decisions (if unpopular) for the group, but this was a definite back-slide in the smarts department.

There was also a point where Dr. Denise (loved Merritt Wever in Nurse Jackie) had a chance to bowl over the wolfe before he untied himself. Life and death decisions need to be made without hesitation. Of course that's harder to do than write in an online forum, but I hope I make the correct choice if faced with similar instances.


----------



## Monocrom

.22 ammo is common as dirt. Plus, Carol would likely just take something else from the armoury if they did run out of .22 ammo. I mean, whose gonna say "no" to her?


----------



## tab665

WARNING: IM TERRIBLE WITH NAMES!i got season 1 of the walking dead for christmas. never watched the show before. got to say, i dont get what all the fuss is over. seemed rather boring overall, acting is nothing to write home about. i would be okay with it being boring if there was good character development, but at one point their camp is attacked (maybe episode 4?)by some zombies and i found myself not know who it was getting killed let alone even caring. in the next episode a family of four decide to not go with the group to the CDC, again, didnt care. there were multiple times where the show was going for something emotional with the departure or death of a charcter but i just found myself not caring at all. the Korean guy, the "boondock saints" guy, the "love actually" guy, would have been fine about any one of them getting killed off. then theres the dudes wife banging her husbands partner in the woods. i dont think it covered how long he was in a coma for, but lets not make the partner out to be the bad guy for assuming he died in the hospital, shes the one who should have a guilty conscious. i will say, with season 1 only being six episodes perhaps thats why i found it lacking in trying to make connections with the characters.my question is this... does the show get better in season 2? if i really didnt care about season 1 should i even bother with watching anymore? what happens with the dude that cut off his hand?


----------



## Greta

Keep watching. Season 1 was pretty much the "set-up" for the entire series. I think it took me til like Season 3 to learn everyone's names and to actually start to care about certain characters. But trust me - it happens. As a matter of fact, I think I really didn't get hooked until about mid-Season 3... and then I went back and started at the beginning and binge-watched S1 and S2 over again (most of them I had missed anyway because of what time they aired here). 

Seriously - don't give up on it. You won't be disappointed


----------



## DrafterDan

Yes, I caught a few episodes now and again, but didn't get "serious" about it until season 3. Then I Netflix-ed the heck out of it. It definitely gets better, and then worse, and now better again!

Sometimes I still get caught up on the characters names. They have what a dozen regular actors? The core group is: Rick (sheriff), Carl (sheriff's son), Carol (resident badass), Glen (S. Korean dude), Maggie (Glen's wife) and of course Greta would be upset if I didn't mention Daryl (biker dude, brother of the guy that had his hand cut off). I prefer to remember him as the sidekick of Wesley Snipe's Blade.

The characters intertwine in sometimes confusing ways, but that's how a story/ continuing saga is built.

Currently we are in a mid-season break, and regular shows will continue again in Feb.


----------



## Greta

Daryl is the "Boondocks Saints" dude - always will be  - and yes, I'd have banned you for forgetting him... :laughing: You did forget one important character though... Michonne - badass samurai sword chick.


----------



## tab665

you guys were right! started up season 2 with the wife yesterday. started getting some flashbacks and what not. I guess season 1 was just lacking with it only being 6 episodes and having to get to the core group by starting with a larger group and thinning down the heard without being able to develop the characters getting killed off. just made it to the part where the missing girl was a zombie being stored in the barn. im still hoping there will be more backstory of shane and rick's wife bonding while rick was in a coma. it doesn't make sense for him to be so upset over her being back with rick otherwise. THANKS FOR THE ADVICE GRETA!!! YOUR MY OFFICAL SCAPEGOAT IF ANYTHING TERRIBLE HAPPENS!!!


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> ... THANKS FOR THE ADVICE GRETA!!! YOUR MY OFFICAL SCAPEGOAT IF ANYTHING TERRIBLE HAPPENS!!!



Uuuhhh.... well... ummm... if terrible things happen? Ummm... you should probably stop watching now then... 


.... and don't go back and read the rest of this thread from the beginning. :tsk:


----------



## Monocrom

It was just after the start of Season 2 for me.


----------



## don.gwapo

Valentine's Day when the walkers and runners are back for mid season. 

Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, but it's gonna feel like forever until I get to see my sweet Carol again. :lolsign:


----------



## DrafterDan

Crap, how did I forget Michonne? An excellent character


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Crap, how did I forget Michonne? An excellent character



It would seem that the Producers mostly forgot her this season as well.:shakehead


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> It would seem that the Producers mostly forgot her this season as well.:shakehead



I know, right? And really kinda did the same with Carol too for the most part. What up with that?!?!?


----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, I think there's too many members of Rick's Group. The Producers may have decided to give more secondary story-time to the secondary characters. That means less story-line for the more popular characters. (Which is a great way to tick off fans and get popular shows cancelled.)


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Sadly, I think there's too many members of Rick's Group. The Producers may have decided to give more secondary story-time to the secondary characters. That means less story-line for the more popular characters. (Which is a great way to tick off fans and get popular shows cancelled.)




Speaking of shows getting cancelled (and because we're currently on break from TWD) - did anyone here watch ******* Executioner? I loved that show! And it looks like the producer didn't even let the show END - he just cancelled it because it didn't get enough interest. Jerk.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Speaking of shows getting cancelled (and because we're currently on break from TWD) - did anyone here watch ******* Executioner? I loved that show! And it looks like the producer didn't even let the show END - he just cancelled it because it didn't get enough interest. Jerk.




I heard of it. But I didn't think it was out yet. Now all of a sudden I see it came out and got cancelled literally two months later.


Talk about giving a show zero opportunity to grow a fan base.


----------



## tab665

well ive binge watched up to the end of season 4. season 2 and 3 were by far the better season, i could understand the frustration of fans waiting a week for each episode durring season 4 only to get to se 3 or 4 characters slowly make thier way to terminus at the time. here are my thoughts/ questions/ concerns up to this point:

1- maggie is hot, i think. quite the conundrum with maggie. sure shes the prettiest one on the show, but would she be if it were another TV show? if jennifer lawrence was on the show would i then think shes the hot one and not think twice about maggie? 

2- im on the zombie team. there is only a small group of characters i like. Daryl, michonne, maggie (for reason stated above). the rest can die. also i find it more noble to die at the bite of a walker as opposed to the hands of other people. how terrible is it to live through the zombie apocalypse only to not die from a zombie? i would equate that to surviving a plane crash only to fall out the back of the ambulance because someone forgot to shut the door.

3- by far the most badass character yet..... the Governor. especially eye-patch governor. followed by meryl, daryl then shane. in that order.

4- by far my least favorite main character yet.... carol. i think its her haicut. also i got tired of her "im so tough/you got to be tough" speeches.

well those are my thoughts so far, probably going to start working on season 5 this weekend.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> I heard of it. But I didn't think it was out yet. Now all of a sudden I see it came out and got cancelled literally two months later.
> 
> 
> Talk about giving a show zero opportunity to grow a fan base.



I know, right? It was an interesting story line and premise. Katey Sagal played a good part - VERY different from her role in Sons of Anarchy! Honestly it took me two episodes to even recognize it was her! Oh well. If you get bored sometime and can find it on Netflix or even streaming from the website, you should watch it.



tab665 said:


> ...
> 
> 1- maggie is hot, i think. quite the conundrum with maggie. sure shes the prettiest one on the show, but would she be if it were another TV show? if jennifer lawrence was on the show would i then think shes the hot one and not think twice about maggie?



Obviously you haven't seen much of Beth yet 



tab665 said:


> 4- by far my least favorite main character yet.... carol. i think its her haicut. also i got tired of her "im so tough/you got to be tough" speeches.



You are officially not my friend - :nana:


----------



## Roger Sully

tab665 said:


> 4- by far my least favorite main character yet.... carol. i think its her haircut. also i got tired of her "im so tough/you got to be tough" speeches..



Just look a the flowers, my friend...


----------



## Greta

Roger Sully said:


> Just look a the flowers, my friend...



Heeheehee


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> I know, right? It was an interesting story line and premise. Katey Sagal played a good part - VERY different from her role in Sons of Anarchy! Honestly it took me two episodes to even recognize it was her! Oh well. If you get bored sometime and can find it on Netflix or even streaming from the website, you should watch it.



Thanks for the heads-up, Greta. Sadly, I'll be able to get through it in just one day. 

And here's a good turn in return..... Today (01/06/2016) is "Daryl's" Birthday.
That's not the good turn though. I'm intentionally *not* going to mention how old he is. 
Good gracious he looks WAY younger than he actually is!

*Edit:*

I still horribly miss Beth. Emily Kinney is just adorable and sweet-natured. A lot more than Beth ever was. Never gonna forgive the Producers for the fact that she broke down and cried, twice; on that episode of The talking Dead when she said good-bye to everyone.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Greta. Sadly, I'll be able to get through it in just one day.



Yeah - sadly you will. But I do think you'll like it.



Monocrom said:


> And here's a good turn in return..... Today (01/06/2016) is "Daryl's" Birthday.
> That's not the good turn though. I'm intentionally *not* going to mention how old he is.
> Good gracious he looks WAY younger than he actually is!



Hahaha! I already knew it's his birthday - first thing to pop up on my newsfeed on Facebook this morning. And 47? He's still a tad bit younger than me... and I've always wanted to be a cougar...  But yes, he does look quite a bit younger than that.



Monocrom said:


> *Edit:*
> 
> I still horribly miss Beth. Emily Kinney is just adorable and sweet-natured. A lot more than Beth ever was. Never gonna forgive the Producers for the fact that she broke down and cried, twice; on that episode of The talking Dead when she said good-bye to everyone.



I know - I feel the same way. I watched the TWD marathon that was on last week and seeing Beth when she was just a kitten and then grow into such a fierce mama lion. And I cried every time Emily did... My husband and son just threw a box of tissues in my room and left me alone that night - lol


----------



## Monocrom

Some shows burn very brightly, and then fall from the sky. Or is that stars? I'll check out the show. I'm very intrigued now.

I'm a man. But I almost cried when I saw that episode of TTD. But like most old-fashioned men, I quickly transactioned my sadness to anger. (Just easier of an emotion to deal with, for guys.) Somewhere on Youtube is a reaction vid. of fans watching the moment Beth go taken from us. As I recall..... much crying, wailing, and screams of horror and disbelief.

*I'm not touching that cougar comment. *


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Some shows burn very brightly, and then fall from the sky. Or is that stars? I'll check out the show. I'm very intrigued now.
> 
> I'm a man. But I almost cried when I saw that episode of TTD. But like most old-fashioned men, I quickly transactioned my sadness to anger. (Just easier of an emotion to deal with, for guys.) Somewhere on Youtube is a reaction vid. of fans watching the moment Beth go taken from us. As I recall..... much crying, wailing, and screams of horror and disbelief.



Yeah - that was me... :mecry: But I'll admit - I was a mushy, sobbing MESS when Daryl carried her out of the hospital. He looked so broken. And that broke my heart to pieces.



Monocrom said:


> *I'm not touching that cougar comment. *



Kitten...


----------



## Monocrom

Not to ruin the moment, but there's a good reason he looked so broken..... They made him do that scene over and over and over again so many times that he was physically exhausted by the final take. "Beth" had to just lay there in his arms like dead weight. He came close to dropping her a few times.

I like kittens.


----------



## Greta

Yeah - I know the "behind the scenes" stuff about that scene. But it still broke my heart... 




_*​*I can't think of anything further that is family friendly to say about kittens *_


----------



## Monocrom

Broke mine too. She did a bit too good a job of acting like literally DEAD weight.

*Don't say any more about them then. It would be surreal if you were forced to ban yourself. *


----------



## tab665

just saw beth die, you guys are gravely mistaken about her (first, shes not the hot one). been telling the wife that I couldn't wait for her to die (along with carol). from a kitten to a lion? come on. as a binge watcher I saw her just be a whiney suicide girl to a baby holder. when they paired her with daryl I was like "why?!?!". no idea why she made it out of season 2 let alone 3. like I said, im on the side of the bad guys, only a couple people I don't want to see die. I also cant help but wonder how much rick has now become like shane. does that mean shane wasn't really a bad guy after all??? ive always lack empathy, this show really brings it out of me though.


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> just saw beth die, you guys are gravely mistaken about her (first, shes not the hot one). been telling the wife that I couldn't wait for her to die (along with carol). from a kitten to a lion? come on. as a binge watcher I saw her just be a whiney suicide girl to a baby holder. when they paired her with daryl I was like "why?!?!". no idea why she made it out of season 2 let alone 3. like I said, im on the side of the bad guys, only a couple people I don't want to see die. I also cant help but wonder how much rick has now become like shane. does that mean shane wasn't really a bad guy after all??? ive always lack empathy, this show really brings it out of me though.



Binge watchers never really do get it - they honestly don't have the time invested or anything else for that matter. Oh well - you might as well stop watching it now then. Cuz really... you're not gonna get it... ever, at this point. And I guess you'll just have to resign yourself to not being one of us. I'm guessing you'll be ok with that...  One thing I would like to add though... and that is a polite request: If you're not a fan of the show, could you please remove yourself from this thread so as not to pass judgement and make snarky comments to those of us who are? 'Preciate it...


----------



## SCEMan

Greta said:


> Binge watchers never really do get it - they honestly don't have the time invested or anything else for that matter. One thing I would like to add though... and that is a polite request: If you're not a fan of the show, could you please remove yourself from this thread so as not to pass judgement and make snarky comments to those of us who are? 'Preciate it...



Your eloquent request is much appreciated...


----------



## tab665

ive slowed down on my watching the past few days with work schedule. but i got to say the episode with Tyrese's death was some good stuff. Ty had been pretty much a gentle giant in my opinion, with a higher moral compass than most. seeing him hiding and afraid under the table after being bitten was powerful stuff. top that off with Ty requesting them to turn the radio off with visions of past characters telling him "its ok, its better now" followed by the group putting him down was chilling. especially given the back story of listening to the radio as a kid i took it as "turn it off" = "thats it im done". by no means was Ty a favorite of mine, but with him being the spotlight of the episode his death is definitely a memorable one.


----------



## tab665

finally got caught up to the season 6 midseason. looks like i will be living the week to week with the rest of you guys. got to say, it was devastating seeing Glenn get eaten up like that. it certainly upset the wife. even more devastating was realizing that the show was toying with us. "surprise!!! glenn's alive!!!". not cool. it will make it even harder to accept any of the major character's deaths in the future.edit: just to make sure im 100% on the spoiler etiquette, we are to wait until the following sunday before we can talk about the details of the newest episode?


----------



## DrafterDan

Welcome to the waiting club. 
Yes, we wait a week for those with real lives  to catch up with their DVRs


----------



## Monocrom

Not just that, but we're lucky since fans in other nations sometimes have to wait a few extra days to see the latest episode. We see it on Sunday. In certain other nations, Tuesday or even Thursday.


----------



## DrafterDan

It's getting close now, I can feel it! First Deadpool and then TWD


----------



## Monocrom

Just a quick reminder.....

*O2 / 14/ 2016*


----------



## subwoofer

Monocrom said:


> Just a quick reminder.....
> 
> *14 February 2016*



(just fixed that for you  )

YAY!! :twothumbs


----------



## SCEMan

Nothing says Valentine's Day like the Walking Dead! :kiss:


----------



## ElectronGuru

Was holding and storing season 6 (and this thread) until a few weeks back. Recently caught up, just in time for the rest! Got me thinking about tactics...

They need a zombie blanket. Like a kevlar sack they can pull out of a bag and jump into when all other options are exhausted.

We need to start treating zombies like a drainage problem. Cut trenches around a place and let them flow themselves out of an area.

There's a nice rhythm set up. Find a new place, get comfy in the new place, loose the place to catastrophic attack. They need to spend some time setting up backup sites and running practice drills on how to get there. And rendezvous sites in case those don't work out!

There is a group size paradox. The fewer of you there are, the more vulnerable to walkers you are. Especially herds. But the more of you there are, the bigger the place you need and the better the target you are to rival groups. Not sure what the optimum size is, but 'giant prison complex' is to large.




Monocrom said:


> I still horribly miss Beth. Emily Kinney is just adorable and sweet-natured. A lot more than Beth ever was. Never gonna forgive the Producers for the fact that she broke down and cried, twice; on that episode of The talking Dead when she said good-bye to everyone.


Whole categories of stories are now available for revisiting of lost characters and missed relationships:

https://www.fanfiction.net/tv/Walking-Dead/
http://www.walkingdeadfanfiction.com/Stories/

Beth included!


----------



## jonwkng

Well, actually, there are a group of survivors in the comic series that pretty much take that "zombie blanket" idea that Dan has mentioned and apply it on a much larger scale. Kind of.  I won't say too much in case they do introduce them in future seasons.  

For those of you who are waiting, remember - Issue #152 happens 2nd March 2016!


----------



## Monocrom

ElectronGuru said:


> Whole categories of stories are now available for revisiting of lost characters and missed relationships:
> 
> https://www.fanfiction.net/tv/Walking-Dead/
> http://www.walkingdeadfanfiction.com/Stories/
> 
> Beth included!



Thanks for the links. :twothumbs


----------



## Tejasandre

1st 6 minutes? Wow.


----------



## Greta

Whoa!


----------



## Greta

28 minute mark...


HOLY *insert expletive*!!!! WTF?!?!?! 


Edit... added - 51 minute mark...

OMG!! BEST. EPISODE. EVER!!!!


----------



## don.gwapo

Wait, wait.......... 

Wow, what an episode.


----------



## Greta

don.gwapo said:


> Wait, wait..........
> 
> Wow, what an episode.




I know, right? EPIC!!!


BTW - I have some pictures that I took when I visited Senoia, GA (aka Woodbury and Alexandria) 3 years ago. I will post them next week so as not to give away any spoilers. Some of you will LOVE these pictures!!!


----------



## gunga

Ugh. Insane. Oh wow...


----------



## Launch Mini

Opening scene was a WTF for sure.


----------



## tab665

great episode! starts with a bang, ends with a bang, and bangs everywhere between. Also, Carol has cemented herself as my least liked character again.


----------



## SCEMan

We definitely didn't see this episode's twists coming; nice to be caught off-guard again - been awhile. Still not sure if Morgan has dropped the "do no harm" mindset, but it was a kick seeing XXXX and XXXX kicking "walker" butt :laughing:.


----------



## gunga

No spoilers please!


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> great episode! starts with a bang, ends with a bang, and bangs everywhere between. Also, Carol has cemented herself as my least liked character again.



Hahaha!! I LOVE Carol! She is my absolute favorite female character!


----------



## SCEMan

gunga said:


> No spoilers please!



Sorry about that - forget my original comments...


----------



## Greta

I took these photos 3 years ago while visiting my brother in Senoia, GA.

I'll just leave these right here...


----------



## DrafterDan

Nice!


----------



## gunga

SCEMan said:


> Sorry about that - forget my original comments...



Thanks! I've already seen it but trying to be considerate of others who don't get the show till a few days later.


----------



## tab665

Greta said:


> Hahaha!! I LOVE Carol! She is my absolute favorite female character!


at least theyre giving her something to do to have me dislike her. with the exception on carol, all the returning female characters have fallen to the side line. we need more maggie! Am i the only fan of the wolf man? there is an eerie smoothness in how he delivers his hate filled lines that makes him a cool character in my opinion.


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> ...
> 
> Am i the only fan of the wolf man? there is an eerie smoothness in how he delivers his hate filled lines that makes him a cool character in my opinion.



He was definitely an interesting character - I'll give him that. Do you watch The Talking Dead after TWD? Last night the actor who played the wolf man was on... and I'll admit - he's HOT!!! DAMN! - and an Aussie! Yeah - he cleans up well...


----------



## DrafterDan

It takes some talent to make us hate an actor. Remember Nicholas @ the dumpster scene w/ Glen?


----------



## tab665

now that the "no spoilers" time has elapsed i figured i would weigh in on the episode with a few more details:
1- episode started off with a huge bang. my logic was that sasha or abraham or both were about to get waxed. seeing the gang get blown up with the bazooka by Daryl was an unexpected but pleasant surprise. 
2- im extremely annoyed by kid actors. also i didnt think there was any chemistry between rick and whats-her-name. seeing that family get the pink slip was more of a "THIS SHOW'S AWESOME!!!!" instead of a "WHY DO THEY KEEP DOING THIS TO US!!!!" moment for me. 
3- damn you carol for shooting the wolfman!
4- rick and the gang going medieval on the zombie hoard was insane. even Eugene and the reverend joined in on the mayhem! perhaps now that the reverend stepped it up and may be starting to gain the audience's favor they will finally kill him off. 

all things considered, this may have been the best hour of television ive seen in quite a while. this season in my opinion is probably the best since season 3. with the bar being raised so high last week i hope the rest of the season doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Greta

tab665 - Agreed! - Best episode of the series, IMO! And no, I didn't shed a tear with the loss of Jessie and her boys either. Well... maybe I felt a little sad about Jessie. Only cuz the guys in her life all seemed to be either porch-****s or wusses. Rick was the first decent guy she had - and perhaps that's not even true either. 

But anyway - for me, it was totally EPIC watching that pond get lit up and the Walkers going into it like lemmings. But then... I can't help but look at the pictures I took 3 years ago and how beautiful that little community was. There is no way they lit that pond on fire and didn't take out all of the really gorgeous foliage around it and that makes me sad. This little tree kept me fascinated for at least 20 minutes!












It really was very serene there and I just hope it's not a total wasteland now for the sake of epicness in a TV show...


----------



## Monocrom

Sweet pics, Greta. Thank you for those. Now, onto the awesomeness....


----------



## Greta

I just played the opening scene from last week for my son. He works on Sunday nights so has to rely on my Tivo. And we both totally forgot for him to watch it this week!! I told him we'd have a TWD night when he's off work on Tuesday so he can catch up. 

Meanwhile... I still have 3.5 hours to go for the new episode tonight. Guess I'll just watch "Married by Mom & Dad" and knit some more on my sweater... :sigh:


----------



## Tejasandre

37 minutes to go here


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 9 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Damn! Daryl dun blowed up the bad guys! What a great way to start off the most sick, twisted, mind-screwingly incredible episode of the entire series!! (Yeah, I said it. I know most of you agree with me.) So, what looked like Abraham, Sasha, and Daryl would become prisoners of the Saviors (name of Negan's gang in The Walking Dead graphic novels), thus creating a very interesting story arch for the latter part of Season 6; was not to be. (And here I was wondering what Negan was going to do with Abraham's rocket-launcher.) Daryl gets escorted to the back of the tanker truck. Apparently Abraham's rocket-launcher was hidden back there. 

Off camera, with no sounds being made by either man, Daryl gets stabbed in the shoulder and manages to kill the one Savior. He then uses the rocket-launcher to spectacularly blow up the rest of the gang in one shot. NICE!! (Though with his gang dead, or at least most of them, now how is Negan supposed to find out about The Group so he can come for revenge?) 

Meanwhile, apparently Sam shouting "Mom" at the end of Episode 8 was simply edited out. Covered in walker guts, Rick and the others slowly make their way out of the House. When they get to a spot where they can talk, they decide to split up. Gabriel volunteers to take Judith so that Rick can concentrate on the job of hopefully, getting to vehicles to lead the walker herd away from Alexandria. For some insane reason, not only has Rick not previously put a bullet in Gabriel's head, but agrees to hand over Judith for safe-keeping!! To her credit, Judith was being quiet and calm. A lesson Sam should have learned.....

A bit later on, everything that could have gone horrifyingly wrong; does! Sam convinces his mom Jessie to take him along with them. Instead of going with Gabriel to the safety inside the town's church. A decision everyone will regret! Walking with the others, Carol's threats about being eaten alive by monsters (spoken to Sam in an earlier episode) comes back into his head. Sam starts to quietly panic. Refusing to move, his whimpering sounds soon convince a couple of walkers next to him that he's not one of them. Carol's words come true to Life as Sam gets devoured (head and face first) right in front of Jessie and older brother Ron. Although stunned by this and remaining quiet, Jessie gets devoured next. She makes no sounds of terror or pain. (Happy Valentine's Day, Rick.) Ron, still wanting revenge, now blames Rick for the death of his mom and younger brother. Pointing his gun at Rick, Michonne stabs him in the chest. But not before he manages to get off a shot. Ron, still alive gets devoured next. 

At this point, the Producers decide to follow the graphic novels more closely. Although it's different in the books (and far more horrific in terms of the severity of the injury) Carl does lose his eye thanks to Ron. Now in the graphic novels, Rick loses his right hand. During the "Peace conference" with The Governor, when the guy checks the gun he's pre-positioned underneath the table, many fans of the graphic novels thought that we were soon going to see Rick get his hand chopped off. The Governor would pull out the gun, his other men would take the rest of Rick's guys hostage. Rick would refuse to answer questions about the prison, and he'd lose his hand. That was not to be.

The Producers hinted early on that that was not happening. Merle (not a character in the graphic novels) loses his right hand; instead of Rick. Throughout the series, we've seen Rick clutch his bleeding or throbbing right hand numerous times. That was done intentionally by the Producers. It's one thing in a graphic novel. But apparently having to go back and digitally edit out Rick's hand from every episode, would be too costly. So, many so-called experts believed that for that very reason, Carl would never lose his eye on the show either. Well, here's the thing..... You can cover up what's supposed to be a ghastly eye injury with a pair of sunglasses. Which is what they do in the graphic novels. A pair with one lens over Carl's remaining, left, eye removed from the frame. (Look for that to be Carl's new fashion accessory.)

Immediately afterwards, Rick pis up Carl and he and Michonne make a break for the infirmary. Which is a good thing because by now, Denise has made it back there after being taken hostage by the Wolf in the previous episode. Although, ironically, she couldn't have made it without him. Perhaps Morgan's words touched him after all. Perhaps he realized he needed her and she's the only thing resembling a doctor anywhere close by. He tries to sneak over a section of the wall with her. But she hesitates. He could have made it. But goes back to save her. Getting bit in the arm in the process. She still tries to save him. Carol, who had a short confrontation with Morgan after they both woke up, sees the Wolf and shoots him! Not realizing that yet again, he was trying to save Denise from another walker. Denise makes it to the infirmary.

Meanwhile, Enid and Glenn snuck back into Alexandria. Although they're in the church, apparently some poor editing puts them there with no other survivors around. Despite later on, we see Gabriel and others in the church. The Alexandrians must have taken refuge there at the very start of the walker invasion. (Unless there's two churches and they ended up at a different one.) Enid comes to understand the significance of what Glenn told her about losing loved ones. They find a handgun in a cigar box, and go off to save Maggie.

Soon after getting Carl to the infirmary, Rick loses it. He's got a hatchet and he's out for walker blood. Michonne stays to help stabilize Carl while Denise works on his horrific wound. But she soon goes out the door as well. They start cutting down walkers! Other survivors in the infirmary decide to join them. Soon, all of the able-bodied Alexandria residents find the will to fight as well. Some, thanks to inspirational words from Father Gabriel. And we see the residents, hacking up and bashing heads. At first, Rick wants to lead the remaining walkers out of town. We then see Enid climb up to rescue an injured Maggie, as Glenn bravely uses his pistol to distract the walkers around her position. Leading them away. Unable to bear losing Glenn as the walkers swarm around him, she tries to get their attention; firing what turns out to be the only live round in her revolver.

As Glenn is about to get eaten, Sasha and Abraham save his butt with their automatic weapons. Daryl gets a brilliant idea. Using the gasoline in the tanker, he floods a man-made lake in the middle of town, and sets fire to it with another blast from the rocket-launcher. Rick and everyone else continue to kill as many walkers as they can. But there's too many of them. Thankfully the lake of fire distracts them, and the walkers head right into it. Somehow, instead of getting flaming walkers still mobile and burning down all of Alexandria, these walkers simply let the fire consume them entirely.

Rick goes to check on a still unconscious Carl. He tells him that he was wrong about the residents. That they can learn to fight, to survive in the face of a walker horde. That he believes in them now. That he believes in Alexandria. That he wants Carl to wake up, and see what he (Rick) sees. Carl's fingers wrap around Rick's hand as he very slowly just starts to regain consciousness. 

Damn! Why can't the writers give us more episodes like this one. Clearly they've got the talent.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> I just played the opening scene from last week for my son. He works on Sunday nights so has to rely on my Tivo. And we both totally forgot for him to watch it this week!! I told him we'd have a TWD night when he's off work on Tuesday so he can catch up.
> 
> Meanwhile... I still have 3.5 hours to go for the new episode tonight. Guess I'll just watch "Married by Mom & Dad" and knit some more on my sweater... :sigh:



Sadly, I too now work Sunday nights. I needed to hit the shower 8 minutes ago to get ready for work tonight. Honestly, I can't stand Time Warner Cable and some of the crap they pull. But On-Demand, when it works, is fantastic for catching up. Plus, there's always the AMC website..... Well, for those who already pay a Provider to get AMC that is. 

I know your Valentin's night was a good one Greta. Spent with walkers. Hope your day was too. 

Well, I'll soon be off to work.


----------



## Greta

Awww... I'm sorry Monocrom... that so sucks...  BUT... we'll look forward to your no-spoilers reactions around mid-week when you get to watch the current episode.

Daryl's brilliant idea came from the guy and girl who stole his motorcycle. Remember they told him how they set everything on fire and all of the Walkers went to it and that's how they were able to clear their area? 

And I LOVED Abraham's words... "Wanna open the gate for us? 'Preciate it."... and that little smirk on his face... EPIC!! Ya know, at first I didn't really like Abraham and although I've gotten lots of giggles out of his one-liners and certain verbiage, I just really hadn't gotten attached to him. But now? I LOVE him!! (Still not as much as Daryl though )

And yes - it was a very nice Valentine's Day! I hope yours was too


----------



## Tejasandre

Richonne. That is all.


----------



## CLHC

Some "added" humorous scenes in this episode I'd say.


----------



## Greta

OMG - SQUEEEELL!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gunga

Way different tone than expected. Great stuff though.


----------



## SCEMan

Greta said:


> OMG - SQUEEEELL!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Whoa...


----------



## Greta

The Talking Dead is hysterical tonight!! I've been totally LMAO!!!


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> OMG - SQUEEEELL!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:



Looks like you and I, separately, along with two other characters had a very nice Valentine's Day. Though theirs' was a belated one. 

Also, you're right. It's too bad Daryl lost his bad-*** bike (and I hope we'll see it again). But at least he was given a sweet idea for barbequed walkers. 

Now, onto the summary.......


----------



## Greta




----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 10 *Spoilers*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sorry guys, this'll be a short one. Only three things took place. It's been a handful of weeks since episode 9. 

One, Deanna is still around! But as a walker. She must have gotten out into the woods after that section of the wall collapsed. Two separate pairs encounter her. Carl (now minus an eye) and Enid are hanging out in the woods when they encounter her. Carl is reading. As someone who faced the possibility of losing sight in one eye last year, I hated that scene. I'm thinking he could have sat underneath a tree and read his book while inside the walls. Yeah, a big lack of peripheral vision on the right side in a place full of walkers is taking a stupid risk. Despite encountering her, which we don't get to see it's her, Carl refuses to end her. This pisses off Enid. Later, Spencer along with Michonne encounter her. He does what's needed; and then buries her. We learn from Carl that he didn't do anything because he felt Deanna should be put out of her misery by a loved one.

Two, while out on an extended mission to find food, resources, and people to bring back to Alexandria, Daryl and Rick encounter Jesus. And then Jesus steals from them. Okay, not really. The strange dude is nicknamed "Jesus" by his friends. Fake Jesus is full of sin. He steals a truck full of resources that Rick and Daryl found earlier. What happens next is a comedy of errors. They catch up to the truck, tie up Fake Jesus. But he escapes immediately and gets on top of the truck. They discover him up there. Rick slams on the brakes, and Fake Jesus takes a mighty fall to earth; literally! A ridiculous foot-chase, a short battle with walkers, and the end result is the truck ends up at the bottom of a deep lake. With Fake Jesus getting knocked out cold! But not before he *saved *Daryl from a walker. (So, maybe Fake Jesus isn't a bad guy after all.) They decide to take him back to Alexandria for medical attention, while he's still out cold. 

Three, Rick and Michonne get it on!! :huh:
Keep in mind it has been several weeks since Rick lost his love interest. So we see a beautiful scene of naked Rick and naked Michonne asleep in bed. And then Fake Jesus, clearly having escaped from the medical center, breaks into the house and wakes them up. Nearly getting killed by a startled Rick and Michonne. He tells them he has something important to say. And the episode ends. Fake Jesus _might_ not be a bad guy. But he is an ***!


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


>




LOL !!! 

If CPF had a "Like" button, I'd give you one for that.


----------



## Greta

The whole thing with the truck was hysterical! Like they were saying on The Talking Dead, you're waiting for the Benny Hill music to start! :laughing:

As I was watching Rick and Michonne talking on the couch in such a NORMAL way - "How was your day?" - I was thinking ... Oooooh this is gonna get GOOD!! And it did! YAY!!  My daughter is upset - she says it's like incest... LOL. 

Jesus? Yeah - his timing kinda sucks. But I think he's going to end up being a good guy.


----------



## Greta

"When you were pouring the Bisquick, did you intend to make pancakes?" - LMAO!


----------



## gunga

I know. I know!


----------



## DrafterDan

thanks MC! 
I think your review for last night's episode will be even shorter


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> The whole thing with the truck was hysterical! Like they were saying on The Talking Dead, you're waiting for the Benny Hill music to start! :laughing:



It's the closest thing to a comedy episode that we're gonna get. All things considered, namely a Zombie Apocalypse, the writers pulled it off very skillfully. 



> As I was watching Rick and Michonne talking on the couch in such a NORMAL way - "How was your day?" - I was thinking ... Oooooh this is gonna get GOOD!! And it did! YAY!!



Honestly, in that opening scene where Michonne is sooo incredibly comfortable standing in front of Rick after just getting out of the shower, wearing only a bathrobe with her hair up in a towel.... I was thinking, "Did they just get it on??" oo:

I don't know any girl or woman who feels *that* comfortable in front of guy to stand there in just a bathrobe or towel right after a shower, unless the two of them are intimate. (Maybe with the exception of a girl who needs to ask her dad something, and feels comfortable standing there in a robe or towel because she doesn't think of him as a guy. Just sees him as goofy dad full of corny jokes. Maybe that one, specific, exception.) 



> My daughter is upset - she says it's like incest... LOL.



LOL ! It's not like she slept with Carl. 



> Jesus? Yeah - his timing kinda sucks. But I think he's going to end up being a good guy.



I'm not sure about Fake Jesus. Sometimes good people do bad things.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> thanks MC!
> I think your review for last night's episode will be even shorter




You're Welcome! BTW, I hate filler episodes. Still, even if that's it, please don't give it away. I'm gonna assume they spent the entire episode focusing on Fake Jesus, and that's why my review in a few days will be short.


----------



## gunga

It's not filler. Good episode.


----------



## Monocrom

Oh okay. Sweet! Thanks for that. 

I'll watch it tomorrow morning, after work.


----------



## tab665

while I love the fact that they returned from the midseason lay off with a completely action packed episode; I do have to question some logic here. have the fans wait 2 months for the show to pick up the very second it left off... only for the following week's episode be a 2 month time jump?!?


edit: glad to see rick and michone finally get together. been hoping for that ever since they partnered up after the prison went down in season 4.


----------



## Greta

gunga said:


> It's not filler. Good episode.



Agreed! MC, you'll like it


----------



## Launch Mini

Not sure if this was posted earlier.
The deleted Rick meets Lori scene.
I guess Carl never shot his mom in the head like we were led to believe a few seasons ago.
http://www.ew.com/article/2013/08/16/walking-dead-deleted-scene-lori-zombie-season-3


----------



## Monocrom

Deleted scene?? Did I miss something? Back then, I could catch the first airing on Sunday night. I saw that scene. Yeah, Lori as a walker. Maybe someone at AMC screwed up. 

There's quite a bit that does get edited out though. Remember that first post-apocalpyse gang that Rick runs into? In the director's cut, they got slaughtered by some other group! All of them. But some viewers still think those guys are still out there and that maybe Rick will encounter some of them later on down the road.


----------



## tab665

nah, that was just rick losing his mind. when the camera backs away rick is falling backwards and yelling there is nothing there. michone is looking at him with a "hes lost his damn mind!!" expression. complete hallucination.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 11 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Okay, this episode is a set-up episode for what's coming up soon. _I'll say this now, you'll find spoilers for the episode and the storyline in the graphic novels. _And for those who read the graphic novels or even if you just know some of the events that took place in them, you know this episode is far more significant than it initially appears. So, turns out Fake Jesus is part of a settlement that he claims trades with other settlements. This makes sense. It would only be a matter of time before large groups of people would get together to grow their own food, hunt for food, scavenge for what they need, and thus trade the excess with other large groups for what they were running low on.

Alexandria has weapons and ammo. Rick's group also gives the settlement experienced fighters of both humans and the Undead. But is running low on food. Turns out that Fake Jesus' group has plenty of food, but a huge lack of what Alexandria has in abundance. Rick still doesn't entirely trust him. But he's pragmatic. So a trip is planned with others to head out to that settlement. Carl immediately finds out that his dad and Michonne slept together. Seems cool, with it. Abraham seems bothered by the fact that Glenn got Maggie pregnant, and that they both planned it that way. (He'd be even more disturbed by it if he knew what had happened to Lori.) Glenn basically tells him that they're planning for the future. The two clearly want to put down deep roots in Alexandria. Meanwhile it's clear that Abraham is now struggling with perhaps the very same type of demons that Sasha was. But she seems to have gotten over them. 

Finding an overturned vehicle, The Group rescues some of Fake Jesus' people from a bunch of walkers. One of them turns out to be a doctor who specializes in prenatal care. They soon arrive..... at Hilltop.

This is hugely significant! By the time Rick and the others were locked up in the train-car at Terminus (the one with the huge letter "A" for Alexandria printed on it), there were only two major locations left from the graphic novel for them to travel to; in the TV series. Alexandria, (which we now knew they'd eventually end up at) and Hilltop. Fans of the graphic novel speculated, before the train-car scene, that The Group would end up at one location or the other. But likely not both. With perhaps a short nod being given to the one they don't end up at. Who knows, perhaps that is just what took place in this episode. It remains to be seen if Hilltop becomes a regular fixture in the show.

The introduction of Hilltop is what is causing rumors among die-hard fans that the show might soon be cancelled since there are no more major locations from the graphic novels for The Group to encounter. Once they get there though, it's clear that the folks at Hilltop need weapons and ammo. (The gate guards are holding homemade spears.) Once inside, things go a bit downhill. Hilltop's leader, Gregory, can best be described as the living embodiment of a part of the male anatomy. He immediately disrespects Rick specifically, and the others in general. When Rick is ready to try talking to him again, Gregory disrespects Rick even more by making it clear he wants to talk to Maggie instead. After getting her name wrong, perhaps on purpose, negotiations break down as Gregory pretends to speak to her from a position of a huge advantage that he doesn't have. 

Soon, a small group of Hilltop residents come home from a meeting with Negan and the Saviors. Turns out that once Hilltop's walls went up, the Saviors found the place and decided to pull the old protection racket. Half the colony's food on a regular basis, in exchange for letting the residents live. They agree to it. But Negan wasn't happy with the last delivery. Taking one of them hostage, he instructs the guy's brother to kill Gregory if he wants his kin back. The guy tries to do just that. But Rick and the others stop the two men and one woman. Abraham nearly gets choked to death by a guy he should be able to fight off easily. Luckily, he's saved and his attacker gets a broken arm for his troubles. The woman gets knocked down, and Rick kills the murderous brother in self-defense. 

Gregory survivors. Ironically, Fake Jesus steps in as the voice of reason to keep the other residents and Rick's group from escalating the incident. Again, Gregory blatantly disrespects Rick. The food supply must be critically low in Alexandria for Rick to tolerate this latest show of disrespect, considering he and the others are the only reason why Gregory is even alive. Maggie negotiates a deal with him. Likely, a tougher one than what Rick would have insisted on. They'll get rid of Negan, no more protection racket. In exchange for a really good supply of food, one cow, and some free prenatal care for Maggie. She drives a hard bargain, but a badly wounded Gregory agrees. 

As they get ready to head back to Alexandria, Maggie says the deal is going to cost them gravely. A not-so-subtle foreshadowing. For those who read the graphic novels, you know what's coming next. The Producers have started following the graphic novels a lot more closely this season than in the previous ones. Then again, maybe it won't be the same character from Rick's group getting murdered by Negan as in the graphic novels.

So, place your bets! Whose going to die after Rick's group ends up failing taking out Negan and the Saviors?


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> So, place your bets! Whose going to die after Rick's group ends up failing taking out Negan and the Saviors?



If it's Daryl or Carol, I'm done now. Michonne would upset me. And if it's Glen.... for good this time, ok? Sheesh!

And why did you just give away that they fail taking out Negan? That's not nice. Some of us are those irritatingly positive people who always have hope... :sigh:


----------



## don.gwapo

Welcome back Carol.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> If it's Daryl or Carol, I'm done now. Michonne would upset me. And if it's Glen.... for good this time, ok? Sheesh!
> 
> And why did you just give away that they fail taking out Negan? That's not nice. Some of us are those irritatingly positive people who always have hope... :sigh:




I did mention graphic novel spoilers. My conscience is clear. 

I have hope too.... I'm hoping it's not Daryl, but that's the latest rampant gossip from the die-hard fans. BTW, haven't seen episode 12; yet! But it would be stupid to kill off Daryl. 

"Hey! How come our ratings plummeted by almost half?!"

_"You killed Daryl. The women-folk got pissed and stopped watching."_


----------



## PartyPete

I liked the last episode but it certainly feels like the series has run its course. Don't get me wrong, it still a good show and I still watch but it seems at this point in the story all is left is Ricks group vs various bandits in a fight to secure supplies, their safety etc.

Certainly, we've been there before with the governor. I do hope there's things along the way to spice things up instead of just repeated battles against other groups.


----------



## Monocrom

PartyPete said:


> I liked the last episode but it certainly feels like the series has run its course. Don't get me wrong, it still a good show and I still watch but it seems at this point in the story all is left is Ricks group vs various bandits in a fight to secure supplies, their safety etc.
> 
> Certainly, we've been there before with the governor. I do hope there's things along the way to spice things up instead of just repeated battles against other groups.



Unfortunately, there's a reason why Season 5 was overall the best one. Rather than a realistic look at what would happen if the Dead walked, it became a action-packed Zombie movie.


----------



## tab665

well, no idea who the good guys are now.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> well, no idea who the good guys are now.




Whoever said there were any? It's been nearly 6 full seasons. It's about being part of a group, and surviving. That's it. Without giving away spoilers for episode 12, Rick completely stopped being a good guy back when ran over officer Bob with that car. Didn't even bother him.


----------



## DrafterDan

It's pretty simple in the ZA, you are a predator, or a sheep


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 12 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Okay, so it turns out that Carol and the others kept their mouths shut all these weeks about how Morgan and Denise helped the injured wolf. Carol hasn't spoken to Morgan in those weeks, when he tries to talk to her. He asks her why she's kept silent. She gives him a B.S. answer while looking at Sam's grave. Also, her "Mrs. Rogers" persona is back. But this time there's no need for the cover identity. It's as though Carol wants to simply be part of the community and pretend her darker side doesn't exist. The B.S. reason being used by those who know, is that they're protecting Denise in case the other Alexandrians ever found out she helped one of the killer wolves who tried to take over. But she's saved numerous lives and is the only thing to a doctor the community has. Thus likely getting a pass this time for what she did.

Abraham decides to leave Rosita, and the house they share with Eugene. She demands an explanation. He decides to act like a raging jerk by just matter-of-factly telling her he was with her because, at the time, he thought she was the last woman on Earth. Then he leaves. Eugene saw what took place.

Before launching the attack on the Saviors, Rick's group and the handful of Hilltop residents with them hunt down a walker that looks like Gregory. Soon they have three severed heads to choose from. Arriving at the satellite array where the Saviors made their base camp, they believe the lie that Gregory is dead; thus giving up their hostage. Rick and the others move in quickly and silently. Killing the guards. Then as the other Saviors sleep through the night, it's time for some silent killing with knives.

This is where Glenn makes his first kill. Killing a sleeping Savior in his bed. The Hilltop resident he's with is also a person-killing virgin as well. Glenn kills twice. For now, letting his Hilltop partner off the hook. It doesn't last though as a Savior using the bathroom encounters their attackers, and triggers the alarm! Glenn and his partner reach the Saviors' armory room. The two then gun down several of them through the closed armory door. Gabriel steps up in a big way.... gunning down a wounded Savior as he's saying a prayer for him. Surprisingly, no casualties on Rick's side. At least not yet....

Out back, a few of the group find working vehicles. And some leave in a new RV. The last Savior makes a run for it on what looks like Daryl's old bike. He doesn't get far. Outside, he gets taken down. His dropped radio goes off. A female voice warns them not to kill the Savior. No one thought about the Old Ladies belonging to the biker gang. The female voice on the radio let's them know that they have Carol and Maggie. Both of whom were there as back up, away from the action, pretty much guarding the vehicle they used to get there. Carol was pissed that a pregnant Maggie went along on the raid. And, when the alarm goes off; Carol stopped Maggie from heading inside the compound. Which in hindsight, helped lead to the two being captured.

Speaking of Carol, she has a very real love interest now. Sorry, not Daryl. Just one of the random Alexandrians we've seen before.


----------



## Greta

Seriously - Maggie is NOT one of my favorite people right now... not that she ever really has been. But now - she has put Carol in danger cuz she thinks she's so badass. No Maggie - you'll never be as badass as Carol. So just go home and have your baby and stay out of the way before you get one of *MY* fav's killed.

Tonight's episode was very interesting - lots of cerebral stuff going on now...


----------



## Tejasandre

Dems some bad ladies


----------



## PartyPete

I can't figure out if at this point they have killed most of the Saviors or we're just being duped and they have another complex somewhere with a ton more people.


----------



## Tejasandre

They haven't introduced "the guy" we know he's coming.


----------



## jonwkng

Tejasandre said:


> They haven't introduced "the guy" we know he's coming.



In another 3 more episodes, I suppose.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Seriously - Maggie is NOT one of my favorite people right now... not that she ever really has been. But now - she has put Carol in danger cuz she thinks she's so badass. No Maggie - you'll never be as badass as Carol. So just go home and have your baby and stay out of the way before you get one of *MY* fav's killed.



I stopped liking Maggie when she decided to _only_ search for Glenn after the prison was raided a second time, and the tank broke through the fences. I don't know, maybe put in some effort to find your younger sister. You know.... Your last surviving blood kin, your s-i-s-t-e-r. No? Okay. :shrug:

(I mean if there had been a deleted scene in which Maggie thought her sister got killed, before escaping out of the prison with Sasha and Bob; okay. That's one thing. But the more rabid fans of the show would have found it, and posted about it on YouTube by now.) 

What she did was ice cold. Now she's putting her baby, a baby she wants to have, at ridiculously unnecessary risk! And for what?? To prove some sort of ridiculous point? 

Maggie's outlook seems to be she'll walk into Hell to back-up her friends. If you're related to her by blood?..... Screw you.




> Tonight's episode was very interesting - lots of cerebral stuff going on now...



Good to know it wasn't useless filler. (I'm just looking for the silver lining, while imaging the worst.)


----------



## Monocrom

*Regarding Negan's introduction....*

From the posts above, I'm guessing we don't see him; yet? Normally I'd be a bit upset at that minor spoiler. But then again, all of the rabid fan-boys predicted that he wouldn't appear until the very end of Season 6. I have no inside info. (this time) about whether that's true or not. But I suspect that this time, the fan-boys might just be right. :sigh:


----------



## PartyPete

Monocrom said:


> *Regarding Negan's introduction....*
> 
> From the posts above, I'm guessing we don't see him; yet? Normally I'd be a bit upset at that minor spoiler. But then again, all of the rabid fan-boys predicted that he wouldn't appear until the very end of Season 6. I have no inside info. (this time) about whether that's true or not. But I suspect that this time, the fan-boys might just be right. :sigh:


That's the part I'm confused about, obviously we're being played with all this "I am Negan" stuff, so his followers seem almost cult like at this point.

I guess the big secret lies in that we'll eventually stumble upon the rest of them and low and behold, all of Ricks killing was futile...their leader is alive as well as a staggering amount of their group, too.

We're probably being led to think Rick and company has dispatched nearly all of the Saviors when in reality they've only eradicated maybe an 1/8 of them.


----------



## Poppy

Yeah... IIRC on one of the talking dead episodes, at the end of the season break, one of the writers commented on the return of Negan, and how he may be too big of a problem for our group to handle. Certainly he is not going to give TOO much away, but ONE episode of dealing with Negan's group, just doesn't seem to be enough drama, for the amount of lead-up. I'm sure we haven't seen the last of him.


----------



## tab665

Greta said:


> Seriously - Maggie is NOT one of my favorite people right now... not that she ever really has been. But now - she has put Carol in danger cuz she thinks she's so badass. No Maggie - you'll never be as badass as Carol. So just go home and have your baby and stay out of the way before you get one of *MY* fav's killed.
> 
> Tonight's episode was very interesting - lots of cerebral stuff going on now...


agree to disagree, here's my take on it. had carol let maggie leave when she wanted to and left with her it wouldnt have given the saviors time to walk up on them and capture them. plus, in my opinion carol was only staying behind with maggie because she didnt want any part of what was about to go down.


----------



## DrafterDan

a strong kick-butt episode.


----------



## Greta

REMINDER - 

Please refrain from posting any kind of "spoilers" until the Sunday *AFTER* an episode has aired. Not everyone gets to see each episode the first time it airs on Sunday evening. Some have to wait to watch it at a later date and/or time.

This is a fun thread and we all enjoy it. But let's also be courteous too. 

Thanks everyone! :twothumbs


----------



## Poppy

What is the significance of the watch, and clocks.
During the intro screenshots with the Walking Dead theme music, there is a watch or clock that scrolls around to about 4:20 or 5:20. 
Hershel gave Glenn his father's watch, kind-of like a dowry, so I get that.
And later when Maggie's sister is in the hospital, (under police protection ahem) the camera pauses for a while on the clock over her bed, and I think that was also around 4:30 or 5:30.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> ....plus, in my opinion carol was only staying behind with maggie because she didnt want any part of what was about to go down.



Not sure about that. Carol has shown that she has no problem killing pretty much anyone for any sort of slightly pragmatic reason. Even an Alexandrian. Like she did that one time so that the woman wouldn't cry out and give away Carol's position to the advancing wolves. I think she stayed behind to make sure Maggie didn't run in there, and get herself and her baby killed.


----------



## Poppy

reagarding Carol, I agree with monocrom. Time and again, she has proven that she will do whatever it takes to protect the group, like the mother that her new boyfriend described her as. She even stood up to her abusing husband to protect her daughter.

Undoubtedly, she, is not comfortable committing cold blooded murder, but threaten ANY of her clan, and she'll kill without a moment's hesitation. 

Protecting the unborn child is what is going on in her mind.
lol... at least that's my take on it.


----------



## DrafterDan

Yes, definitely looking out for Maggie. Is is that M wants to prove she's still able to pull her weight after being fairly helpless when the walls came down at Alexandria?

It is a fairly common literary theme to have someone distance themselves from the one(s) they love, only to realize it was a dumb move in the first place. I'm looking at you Abraham! Maybe Eugene will be the "rebound boyfriend"? That'd be a riot.

PS: I'm commenting now, because the last few times I've tried to post from my phone (when I should be sleeping), it refuses to post and says "not authorized to do so" or something like that.


----------



## Monocrom

Poppy said:


> What is the significance of the watch, and clocks.



Time plays a subtle role in The Walking Dead universe. Often shown just before or during a big event occurring. Another theory is that Rick is still in a coma, dreaming all this time. When he woke up, one of the first things he saw was a clock. As time passes, Rick falls deeper and deeper into his coma. It explains why Rick always avoids death while others die around him. If Rick was ever to be killed, everyone would blink out of existence. 

The whole coma thing would explain how Rick survived all this time in his hospital room. In reality, with no one to take care of him; Rick would have starved to death before coming out of his coma. (The Walking Dead Webisodes, of which I wish they had continued, included one that showed a rogue nurse staying in the hospital. Never officially mentioned, it was clearly suggested that this rogue nurse took care of him. Making sure his feeding tube was full. But the hospital in the webisode was very different internally from the one Rick was in. Only similarity being the message on the twin doors.)


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Yes, definitely looking out for Maggie. Is is that M wants to prove she's still able to pull her weight after being fairly helpless when the walls came down at Alexandria?
> 
> It is a fairly common literary theme to have someone distance themselves from the one(s) they love, only to realize it was a dumb move in the first place. I'm looking at you Abraham! Maybe Eugene will be the "rebound boyfriend"? That'd be a riot.




She sees Eugene as a little brother. Doubtful they're going to be knocking boots.


----------



## Poppy

Each time a clock or watch is shown, it's it a little later?
If this is Ricks dream, is it all in a 24 hour period?
Boy... he has some imagination!


----------



## Monocrom

Poppy said:


> Each time a clock or watch is shown, it's it a little later?
> If this is Ricks dream, is it all in a 24 hour period?
> Boy... he has some imagination!




Yeah.... None of us want the show to end that way. When "St. Elsewhere" came to an end, it was revealed that the two elderly doctors weren't doctors at all. One of them was a construction worker. Even more ludicrous, every episode in the show took place in the mind of a mentally handicapped young teen. The hospital building, nothing more than a structure inside a snow-globe. Basically the show's producers gave fans of the show a giant middle finger. 

Since "Cheers" first appeared as little more than a scene in an episode of "St. Elsewhere," I guess all of that show was a dream inside the same teen's head too. Would also mean that "Fraiser" was like-wise due to the imagination of the very same person. Now, he'd be adult age. Both his care-takers dead. So likely a homeless man out on the streets barely surviving, or locked up in a mental asylum. Hopefully not being abused by staff.

Hollywood is very dark and disturbing if you think about it.

I doubt anyone realized that one closing scene would indirectly affect two other shows. After that ridiculous and insulting ending, no other show pulled that stunt ever again.... until very recently where the "It was all just a dream" middle finger to the fans ending has come back into vogue.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Seriously - Maggie is NOT one of my favorite people right now...



I literally in the last few minutes found out that Maggie (Lauren Cohan) nearly quit the show during Season 3 when she was told about performing the C section on Lori. She said the thought of having to do that was just so incredibly stressful on her that she nearly quit. 

Would have been nice if she had! That would have been interesting. Instead of Andrea getting killed off, it would have been Maggie. Maybe both of them in separate scenes. Oh! Maybe that would have meant Beth gets to live, and perhaps falls in love with Glenn. So many better possibilities....


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> I literally in the last few minutes found out that Maggie (Lauren Cohan) nearly quit the show during Season 3 when she was told about performing the C section on Lori. She said the thought of having to do that was just so incredibly stressful on her that she nearly quit.
> 
> Would have been nice if she had! That would have been interesting. Instead of Andrea getting killed off, it would have been Maggie. Maybe both of them in separate scenes. Oh! Maybe that would have meant Beth gets to live, and perhaps falls in love with Glenn. So many better possibilities....



Yup - all that. Much better!


----------



## Poppy

Wow! I am just catching up and can see that there are many interpretations of this show and feelings about its characters.

Regarding Rick and Michonne hooking up, I found that a little disturbing. Rick is just too old for Michonne! Seeing that there is so much acceptance here, I just looked up the actor's real ages.. Rick 42,( he looks more like 52) Michonne 38, (she looks more like 28, maybe 24!). 

That fight scene on hilltop... I was really surprised that Michonne didn't just "off the head" of the guy holding a knife to Rick's throat. 

What was the significance of Abraham, losing the necklace that Rosita gave him? Hmmm... now I am losing the time-line. Was that before, or after he walked out on her?


----------



## MichaelW

How many seasons is this show supposed to go?
I am getting tired of the foreigners, on the production side, just injecting stupidity left & right.
Fully automatic fire in 'end of the world' scenario-no.
Rick doesn't understand contact pressure, and gets the motorhome/RV stuck in mud-lower tire pressure before attempting to transit.
Abraham using an M16, with pencil barrel & 'twig grabber' flash suppressor-get the A2 (or A4) version.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Patriot said:


> <SNIP>
> Besides all of the problems with phraseology and technical missteps, the main character, Rick doesn't even know how to use the sights. *He's always holding his pistol above his line of sight and pointing it downward as they would in the hood, minus the Westside "cant" *or tilt that some have come to recognize as cool in movies like Bad Boys. Likewise, he never fires his handgun with a support hand yet he seems to make adrenalin filled, running headshots with regular frequency. At least the women and children more often hold the gun properly-ish.
> 
> <SNIP>


Yeah... "*He's always holding his pistol above his line of sight and pointing it downward" *this always bothers me too!

It looks like the barrel is too heavy for his wrists to support, so it droops. :shakehead

I only recently found out that Rick is also a Brit, with a strong accent. NOW... it makes sense! I never liked the way he talked, the way that he ended his sentences. When I went to school near Atlanta, my girlfriend once commented that I had the worst Southern accent! Ahhhh... that's because she hadn't heard Rick yet  I guess he is trying to imitate a Southern drawl, and drag out the last word of each sentence or every pause, or something. YUK!! I'd think that after six years of playing a role, he'd get better at it.

Maggie on the other hand speaks Atlanta Southern, very well. Honestly I was surprised when I heard her speak on one of the episodes of the talking dead. Sorry Lauren, I like your Maggie voice much more. :twothumbs


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> The issue with the Walkers being more docile without arms or jaws was explained on Talking Dead. They do need to eat to continue to "live", as it were. Without arms to grab on to something to eat, they are really rather docile. Without jaws, they cannot bite. If they do not eat, they do "die" very slowly. Their metabolism slows and they "decompose" at a quicker rate than if they fed as needed. Without a way to eat, they do eventually starve to death... as it were.. but it would take awhile.



Still being a noobie, I have a lot of questions that may already have been answered.
It seems to me that initially, maybe it was only the first episode or two, or the whole first season, but the walkers, were a lot faster. They might have been called runners, or at least trotters.

Now they are a lot slower. Walkers... foot draggers.

Why?

I wonder... are they starving to death, so they are moving more slowly?
Is that what is going to bring the end to all of the walkers? They eventually all starve to death?

How come there aren't any runner/trotter walkers? When someone gets bitten, and they turn, wouldn't they be as fast as all the noobie walkers were in the first season?

Walkers don't appear to be cannibalistic, they only go after fresh meat. How is it that three walkers can be finally feasting on a fresh meal, stuffing their faces, and then they hear a noise, see a flame, or someone walk by, and they have to go to investigate? 

It seems that there is less and less fresh meat. Will they become cannibalistic zombies? Will rotting flesh sustain them? Again... if not, eventually they'll all perish.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Time to answer some questions:*

1) Michonne is pragmatic. That one dude tried to kill his own leader, and then tried to kill Rick. Rick killed him in self-defense. End of story. Abraham could have taken the other dude easily, but didn't try. Something's going on in his head. Michonne realized there was no need to start swinging at heads. Plus, if she did, the whole Hilltop community would have turned against them. Forget any chance whatsoever of working out any sort of trade deals. She knew that.

2) The necklace thing was before he walked out on her. It just didn't bother him. Letting him know clearly, he had no more feelings towards her.

3) It goes until it dies from a lack of ratings. Pretty much like 99% of all shows out there. M*A*S*H* being the one huge exception since they went out at the height of the show's popularity. (Personally, I think a certain actor/producer on the show got sick of doing it. I don't buy that B.S. explanation that they wanted to go out on top so fans would always remember the show.)

4) Keep in mind, most of Rick's group are now hardened survivors. Not highly trained soldiers with excellent fire discipline. Their outlook is, "Let me survive this encounter now!! I'll deal with future encounters when they come up." So they fire off full auto, and sometimes get vehicles stuck in the mud. Abraham's choice of weapon might not be his actual choice. Keep in mind, he was a civilian discharged from Uncle Sam's military when the Dead started to walk. He didn't have his M16 when he first met Eugene. He must have taken it from someone. Either someone who tried to use it against him or Eugene, and got killed instead. Or, maybe they found a small hidden stash of weapons somewhere. Though the former is the only situation that makes sense. So.... Not like he can pop down to the Quartermaster's office and requisition an A2, A4, or anything else better suited. After the Apocalypse, it becomes pot-luck what you get. You don't get to choose. If all he had found after saving Eugene was a Ruger 10/22, well; that's what he'd be carrying after they stumbled upon Tara and a passed out Glenn. 

5) The Walkers are constantly rotting. At first, all the walkers were new. So they could move a bit faster. After about 4 1/2 years in (Season 6) most of the walkers are so badly decayed that slow shambling is all they can manage. Keep in mind as well that realistically, about 80% (if not more) of the world's population by Season 6 is gone! Dead! So now, new walkers with relatively healthy legs are few and far between. Most of what's out there is old walkers. So, they shamble slower than they did in Season 1.

6) Walkers are basically the dumbest animal on Earth now. Even their simplest instincts are pretty dull. Basically, they want only living, fresh, meat. but like all dumb creatures, thay are very easily distracted. So they wander off, away from even a fresh meal.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Series 6, Episode 13 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Carol and Maggie are taken hostage by four Saviors. Donnie, Paula, Chelle, and Molls. Donnie gets a bullet in his arm from Carol before the two get taken. Paula, mirror image of Carol, is the one in charge of the group. Even though she clearly early on hooked up with Donnie to get the biker gangs' protection. She still sleeps with him but makes it clear to Carol later on that she'd have no issue cutting his throat in the middle of the night if it suited her. Chelle is the mirror image of Maggie. Molls is the older, fatter, chain-smoking, dying of tuberculosis member of the group.

Although they begin negotiations with Rick and the others to trade the two for the one surviving Savior from the compound, (it's hinted he's a medic) Paula realizes there's not enough of them to safely make the trade. Fearing Rick and the others will just shoot them. She calls for back-up, which is a long way away. And then they head to an unknown Savior safe-house that happens to be a literal slaughter house for cattle. Back before the Apocalypse. However, the safe-house isn't so safe. Someone found it and stole some stored gasoline, the food, and left one door wide open so that walkers got in. 

Donnie is pissed about his arm. Maggie lets them know that without proper medical attention, he's going to lose that arm. Donnie wants to hurt Carol for shooting him. Paula doesn't let that happen as Carol is a valuable bargaining chip to them. She hits Donnie upside his head. Knocking him out. But they did a **** poor job of stopping the bleeding. Unknown to them, he's bleeding to death while unconscious. A walker getting dragged away after being neutralized, loses a roseary that a tied up Carol picks up by her feet. Using it so that her captors see it, they think it belongs to her. And Carol pulls off being weak and pathetic. 

Chelle decides to interrogate Maggie. But Maggie is the one getting her to spill all the beans. Chelle never does learn the location of Maggie and Carol's camp. And then she does nothing to Maggie for refusing to tell. Carol soon sharpens one side of the small crucifix on the concrete ground. Freeing herself and Maggie. Donnie turns, and they use him as a trap. Molls gets bit, and Maggie savagely beats her brains out with the butt of Molls' revolver. (Even though Molls treated both of them rather decently.) Walkers were placed by Paula and the others as a trap for Rick and the group, by the main doors. Paula figured out that Rick and the group must have followed them thanks to a lack of static on the radio when negotiations with Rick continued at the slaughter house. Paula's death is gruesome as she gets her face eaten away by a walker at the main doors, after she got impaled on a metal spike. 

Maggie and Chelle then fight it out. Carol mentioned earlier that Maggie is pregnant. The mirror-image version of Maggie intentionally slashes at her stomach. Thankfully, she only cuts Maggie's shirt. Carol then shoots Chelle in the head. On the radio, the other group of Saviors say they're close. Carol, pretending to be Paula, radios them to "Come to the Kill room." Which is fitting since she uses some of the gasoline that wasn't taken to set a trap for them. They walk right in, the door is slammed shut, but not before Carol tosses Molls' lit lighter into the room. Burning the small group of Saviors alive.

Rick and the others storm in just as Maggie and Carol are exiting. Both women are spent. Maggie finally gets what Carol was saying to her in the previous episode. She realizes that she was acting like an utter and complete moron by putting both herself and her unborn baby in blatant danger. Daryl asks Carol if she's okay. And Carol confesses she is not. Unlike her mirror image, Paula; Carol is genuinely bothered by and afraid that she'll turn into nothing more than a bad-*** but completely emotionless cold-blooded killer. She doesn't want that. Part of her wants to live in Alexandria as "Mrs. Rogers." Just baking cookies, have a relationship with a nice man, and being neighborly. The episode closes with Carol gripping the sharpened crucifix on the roseary so tightly that her hand starts to bleed.

*Regarding the clock:* Okay, couldn't mention this earlier since it would've been a spoiler. While clocks and watches are a subtle running theme throughout the series, in this one episode; it means something specific. When the Savior asks "Where's the clock?" He's referring to a signal that lets them know they're in the right place. Apparently, Saviors carry small clocks (perhaps working, perhaps not) to use as markings. A way of communication to say, "You're in the right place. We'll be there soon to meet you." It's clever. But once they saw no clock, they should have gotten out of there. They didn't. They screwed up. They got killed for it.

EDIT:
Sorry. Couple of things I forgot to mention. One, after the women are safe, Rick tries one more time to get their Savior hostage to talk. Rick wants to know if they killed Negan back at the compound or if he died just recently at the slaughter house. But Primo tells them the same thing that Paula and the others told Carol and Maggie. That they (all of the Saviors) are Negan. That each of them individually are in fact Negan. Rick doesn't like that answer. So, as the second thing I forgot to mention, Primo gets a bullet to the skull from Rick's revolver.


----------



## tab665

*Re: The Walking Dead*

i may have been cringing the entire time carol was doing her "helpless me" act. gave me flashbacks of her character in season 1 and 2. while i like how they stretched out the first half of the season to span just a few days, i think the introduction of Negan is taking a bit too long. i personally would like to see an episode of just Negan and the saviors doing their day to day thing before the group come face to face with him.


----------



## Greta

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Hmmm... good episode tonight - very good episode. A lot of "character development".


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Greta said:


> Hmmm... good episode tonight - very good episode. A lot of "character development".



Good to hear that. Thankfully there's been a distinct lack of filler in Season 6, so far.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I missed something.
Rosita said "This happened fast" ... "Rotted wood walkers."

Maybe I got the quote wrong, but I am sure that it means something.

EDIT: I rewatched the episode... I THINK she said... "This happened fast... The tree rotted out, it wasn't people"

idk what she was referring to. The tree rotted out fast? She'd been down that road before?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Series 6, Episode 14 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Well.... What an episode. Morgan builds a jail in Alexandria to give Rick more "options." Not a bad idea since otherwise punishments are going to be getting shot by Rick or kicked out to face Walkers. Denise remembers an apothecary shop in a strip mall. It may or not have meds. since most folks don't think of checking those places during looting. She insists on going with Daryl and Rosita to check it out. They're understandably reluctant. For some bizarre reason, neither of them points out her hyper important value as the only thing to a doctor that all of Alexandria has. They relent and take her with them.

Meanwhile, Abraham and Eugene go out on a mission of their own. Eugene wants to start making ammo. Although he admits brass is going to be an issue, bullets are just shaped pieces of lead. They don't technically _need_ a copper jacket over them. But it helps quite a bit in automatic and semi-automatic weapons. A point not mentioned at all. If you have a revolver, reliability won't be an issue. And, you can save your empty brass. So, it'll be mostly Rick benefiting if they can get their bullet-making factory going. Eugene shows Abraham the building he wants to use. Abraham loves the idea.

The good times end quickly as Eugene calls "dibs" and insists on killing a lone walker inside the building. But, that walker died by having his head dipped in molten lead, which has hardened long ago. So, Eugene's machete just bounces off its head. Eugene keeps trying, but keeps failing. Abraham steps in and saves him. Triggering a rather bad argument in which Eugene behaves like an ***. When he tells Abraham that he no longer needs him, Abraham is genuinely hurt. He leaves Eugene to get back to Alexandria on his own.

Back at the Apothecary, they find plenty of meds! Denise finds a door containing a chained walker with a busted jaw and a cast on it's left leg. Also, there's a sink filled with blood and a baby's shoe. Horrified, Denise goes outside. Daryl and Rosita follow. He praises Denise for the good job in finding the place. On the walk back, Denise takes a stupid risk to get a cooler with unknown items in it. After she nearly gets killed for a can of soda, Daryl and Rosita are pissed. What follows is a speech by Denise in which her words turn into an odd pep-talk about Daryl and Rosita.

She doesn't finish, as an arrow comes flying out of nowhere and hits her in the head as she keeps talking. Dwight comes back! With Daryl's bow. Turns out, he was aiming at Daryl. He and his group of men have Eugene hostage. The left side of Dwight's face is now badly burned. They want in to Daryl's safe haven (Alexandria). They plan to raid it for food and gear. Dwight talks like a Savior. Especially the part about killing someone initially to show they're serious. Eugene thinks quickly, and tricks Dwight. On his knees, Eugene then turns quickly and chomps down on Dwight's member. Worst "happy ending" ever. (And normally, ice-cream at Friendly's is very enjoyable.) All of a sudden, Abraham comes out of hiding, and the gun battle is on! Walkers are attracted by the sounds of the gun shots. End result: A good number of Dwight's men are dead, Daryl gets his bow back, Dwight is mutilated, Denise is dead..... and Eugene is wounded. Abraham and Rosita come together to carry him back to Alexandria. Eugene's wound is treated thanks to the meds. found at the apothecary. Abraham and Eugene talk. They're good again.

So now, they need to fear a raid by Dwight and his group. Perhaps a massive one. In the midst of all this, Carol quits! Literally!! She leaves Alexandria. Planning to never return. She can't take it and tells them in her good-bye letter that she can no longer kill for them. And she knows a raid on Alexandria is coming soon.


----------



## DrafterDan

One of the better lines Eugene had said : "no need to welcome me, I've been here for a while now"


----------



## PartyPete

Good episode. Seems very imminent that we're going to lose a prominent cast member soon though. Looks like season 7 will start under very dire circumstances.


----------



## Monocrom

It should have started awhile earlier.... No doctor, massive attack on Alexandria by some sort of group. Heavy casualties, many dead due to the lack of a doctor. Epic battle. The hard-core fanboys have been predicting this for months now.


----------



## tab665

another good episode Sunday night. this might just be the best season yet. with as many saviors Rick's group has killed recently, I have to say they deserve whatever they have coming.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> *Series 6, Episode 14 *Spoilers*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> On the walk back, Denise takes a stupid risk to get a cooler with unknown items in it. After she nearly gets killed for a can of soda, Daryl and Rosita are pissed. What follows is a speech by Denise in which her words turn into an odd pep-talk about Daryl and Rosita.
> 
> She doesn't finish, as an arrow comes flying out of nowhere and hits her in the head as she keeps talking.



I thought that it was cool that she continued to talk for a little bit. 

When she died, I figured, well, they have a doctor at the hill-top, and that fact will encourage more cooperation and trade between the groups. This might be a good thing, at least as the story goes... a reason for more interaction.


----------



## Poppy

Episode 15 is available online for the world to see
http://www.amc.com/shows/the-walking-dead

can we start discussing it, and making predictions of the finale? 
That would be more fun than having to wait to SEE the finale before we can discuss what led up to it.


----------



## Greta

Poppy said:


> Episode 15 is available online for the world to see
> http://www.amc.com/shows/the-walking-dead
> 
> can we start discussing it, and making predictions of the finale?
> That would be more fun than having to wait to SEE the finale before we can discuss what led up to it.



No. Just because it's available doesn't mean everyone has an opportunity to see it. Please be considerate. We've had these "rules" for more than a few years now and they work out just fine - if it ain't broke, we try not to fix it...


----------



## kelmo

I'm hosting a season 6 finale potluck and viewing. I live in pacific standard time but get the AMC east coast feed so we will get to watch it 3 hours ahead of the undead masses! Someone is bringing Dwight dogs. I hope Dwight wasn't a vegetarian because I hate tofu dogs. To add to the frivolity I bought one of those Walking Dead water bottle apocalypse survival kits and will have everyone draw a name out of a hat. If the character you choose dies 1st you get the prize! And the shame for secretly rooting for that particular characters death...

Whats everyone else doing?

Man I am geeked up over this. I will have my trusty E2D by my side!

kelmo

PS love Gabriel's transformation!


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> another good episode Sunday night. this might just be the best season yet. with as many saviors Rick's group has killed recently, I have to say they deserve whatever they have coming.



In the Walking Dead world.... everyone has it coming. There's a reason why "virgin" Glenn not only got his first kill, but it was in such an underhanded manner. It's also why Gabriel had his first kill as well in that same episode. You don't get to be a squeaky clean white knight in shinning armour in the world where the Dead walk.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Poppy said:


> When she died, I figured, well, they have a doctor at the hill-top, and that fact will encourage more cooperation and trade between the groups. This might be a good thing, at least as the story goes... a reason for more interaction.



Keep in mind though, there's no real mutual alliance with Hilltop. Just a "We'll get rid of the Saviors for you. You get to keep everything you produce. And, in exchange for that, you agree to trade with us at a fair price."

That's it! Considering who runs Hilltop and the fact that not everyone there likes Rick.... Why in the world would they take on the remainder of the Saviors, or any other violent and armed group wanting to get inside Alexandria? Why put themselves at risk? "Hey! Let's send our only doctor to Alexandria and help them during the oncoming murderous raid." 

Oh Hell no!! :duh2:


----------



## Poppy

Greta said:


> No. Just because it's available doesn't mean everyone has an opportunity to see it. Please be considerate. We've had these "rules" for more than a few years now and they work out just fine - if it ain't broke, we try not to fix it...


I totally avoided ANY Zombie movies. Period. But on the recommendation of others I decided to watch TWD, and, from the beginning on Netflix. It took time, but to avoid any spoilers, I stayed away from this thread, until I got caught up. 

Now that I am caught up, there are issues I would like to discuss, or just kick around. Predictions of what might happen, and discuss with others what they think, and why. This format does not permit that. 

"We've had these "rules" for more than a few years now and they work out just fine - if it ain't broke, we try not to fix it... "
I haven't analysed the readership or participation of members of this thread, to determine if that statement is correct or not. I have read the first 7-10 pages, and the last few, and recall reading a question by someone asking, something along the lines... " is anyone watching anymore?" because no one was commenting. The last few weeks has been monochrome, and a few others, period. 

Discussing yesterday's news is one thing... discussing last weeks news is ancient history, few have any interest.

Rick said: "This isn't a Democracy." And then later questioned himself.
As I said, I have not read pages 10-30, so I didn't see how this decision was made. Was it democratic, was it put to a vote? Was the decision made to wait until everyone had seen it, or until it was aired in all parts of the world? Was there a discussion lamenting that some people might work nights and not be able to see it when it aired in their part of the world, and therefore should be permitted an additional grace period, by all of us, who must wait until it is aired a second time in his/her part of the world during a time period that this person is not working, before the rest of us can discuss it? I don't know. 

Consideration goes both ways. Should those who failed to watch it when it was aired in their part of the world, or on the internet when it became available, expect others who have already seen it to NOT discuss it?


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Keep in mind though, there's no real mutual alliance with Hilltop. Just a "We'll get rid of the Saviors for you. You get to keep everything you produce. And, in exchange for that, you agree to trade with us at a fair price."
> 
> That's it! Considering who runs Hilltop and the fact that not everyone there likes Rick.... Why in the world would they take on the remainder of the Saviors, or any other violent and armed group wanting to get inside Alexandria? Why put themselves at risk? "Hey! Let's send our only doctor to Alexandria and help them during the oncoming murderous raid."
> 
> Oh Hell no!! :duh2:


Gee, that wasn't my take on the agreement.

Maggie wants half of whatever HillTop has to offer, not just now but in the future. In exchange Rick, et al., will get rid of Negan and the saviors, who demonstrated they will want more and more. AND who already ordered the death of the Hill top commander.

Patients may be transported to the doctor. 

There may be a point in time that both groups merge inside which ever walls, can be better defended.


----------



## Poppy

kelmo said:


> I'm hosting a season 6 finale potluck and viewing. I live in pacific standard time but get the AMC east coast feed so we will get to watch it 3 hours ahead of the undead masses! Someone is bringing Dwight dogs. I hope Dwight wasn't a vegetarian because I hate tofu dogs. To add to the frivolity I bought one of those Walking Dead water bottle apocalypse survival kits and will have everyone draw a name out of a hat. If the character you choose dies 1st you get the prize! And the shame for secretly rooting for that particular characters death...
> 
> Whats everyone else doing?
> 
> Man I am geeked up over this. I will have my trusty E2D by my side!
> 
> kelmo
> 
> PS love Gabriel's transformation!


I haven't made any plans, but your party sounds like a great idea.

Sorry.. IMO Gabriel should just get capped. I can't stand to see that bit** walking.

Why your E2D ?


----------



## kelmo

It's my 1st Surefire and has never let me down!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Poppy said:


> Gee, that wasn't my take on the agreement.
> 
> Maggie wants half of whatever HillTop has to offer, not just now but in the future. In exchange Rick, et al., will get rid of Negan and the saviors, who demonstrated they will want more and more. AND who already ordered the death of the Hill top commander.
> 
> Patients may be transported to the doctor.
> 
> There may be a point in time that both groups merge inside which ever walls, can be better defended.




The whole half thing to me sounded like a one-time thing that Maggie negotiated. After that, it was supposed to be fair trading among the two groups. Otherwise, why accept such an offer at all? If Rick and the others fail, The Saviors are going to want revenge on the HillTop residents. Now the situation will be worse than before. Even if Rick's group succeeds, the HillTop residents are going to keep giving away half their foodstuffs. It would be a lose/lose position for them either way. A one-time half deal to get rid of the Saviors makes more sense. After that, it would be fair trading.

Badly injured patients would die along the way. Plus, gasoline is an incredibly scarce commodity everywhere in the world. 

*Regarding the week long wait....* Honestly, it has worked over the years. It ensures a discussion without spoilers. Simply put, the show literally airs in other parts of the world at different days during the week. Plus, real life obligations get in the way sometimes; even for those of us who can catch the very first airing of the week. Honestly, the sometimes lack of ongoing posts that you mentioned has more to do with another issue. Namely, there just aren't THAT many Walking Dead fans on CPF. Sorry, but there isn't. That's been one constant over the years. Has nothing to do with waiting a week. Yes, there have been a few times when ongoing new posts consisted of Greta and I just conversing back and forth on this topic. Also, CPF isn't a democracy. Actually, neither is America. Never has been. But with regards to CPF, Greta owns it, she makes the rules. It's not as though a co-op of members have shares in it. If you want a discussion that has no waiting period, on a forum involving EDC items in general; PM me. I know one that you might like. As for me, I like this one better.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> The whole half thing to me sounded like a one-time thing that Maggie negotiated. After that, it was supposed to be fair trading among the two groups. Otherwise, why accept such an offer at all? If Rick and the others fail, The Saviors are going to want revenge on the HillTop residents. Now the situation will be worse than before. Even if Rick's group succeeds, the HillTop residents are going to keep giving away half their foodstuffs. It would be a lose/lose position for them either way. A one-time half deal to get rid of the Saviors makes more sense. After that, it would be fair trading.


Honestly, I was surprised that she got 50% payment up front! IMO THAT was crazy for hilltop to agree to. Perhaps the guy in charge was a little out of his mind, knowing that Negan gave the order to kill him. 
It was obvious that Maggie was right when she stated that Negan will want more and more until there is nothing left. Maybe he believed that Rick et al, are a more honest group to trade with. At least they weren't out to kill him.
If Rick and the others fail, there isn't a tie in to the HillTop so unless they spill the beans, Negan won't be seeking revenge on the hilltop.

I agree, that a one-time 50% deal would be a big win for the hilltop, but I think that Maggie offering to kill the saviors, and take their 50% on an on-going basis, but that they wouldn't be demanding more and more, and rather than threatening hilltop residents, they would be their protectors.



> Badly injured patients would die along the way. Plus, gasoline is an incredibly scarce commodity everywhere in the world.
> 
> *Regarding the week long wait....* Honestly, it has worked over the years. It ensures a discussion without spoilers. Simply put, the show literally airs in other parts of the world at different days during the week. Plus, real life obligations get in the way sometimes; even for those of us who can catch the very first airing of the week. Honestly, the sometimes lack of ongoing posts that you mentioned has more to do with another issue. Namely, there just aren't THAT many Walking Dead fans on CPF. Sorry, but there isn't. That's been one constant over the years. Has nothing to do with waiting a week. Yes, there have been a few times when ongoing new posts consisted of Greta and I just conversing back and forth on this topic. Also, CPF isn't a democracy. Actually, neither is America. Never has been. But with regards to CPF, Greta owns it, she makes the rules. It's not as though a co-op of members have shares in it. If you want a discussion that has no waiting period, on a forum involving EDC items in general; PM me. I know one that you might like. As for me, I like this one better.


Regarding the week long wait:
Here in the US it airs on Sunday, and we have 4 times zones.
In the UK it airs the following day/night on Monday.
Beyond that I don't know where else it airs, and if it is days later or not.
So it would seem that we only need to wait a couple of days, and as I noted earlier, the current episode is available online by Wednesday.

IMO if a person missed an episode he can stay away from the thread until he catches up. He'd have had a week to discuss the previous episode if he wanted to .

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

*Major YouTube Spoiler Warning!!!
*Okay guys, just a quick heads-up from a fellow member who found the following, got seriously ticked off and wanted to warn you guys; but wanted to be anonymous as he's trying to contain his rage at YouTube and the individual jerk who posted the following vid. (which I will not link to.) Basically, a huge spoiler for those who did not see Sunday's episode, yet. So, let's just say I got the heads-up first and am passing it along.

At first, I wasn't sure why he was so upset. But then, it becomes clear. It's one thing to get a major spoiler if you visit a Walking Dead discussion topic (on sites outside of CPF) and start reading the latest posts. You have no one to blame but yourself. No one to get angry at, but yourself. But it's something else entirely when you go on YouTube to relax a bit or watch product reviews for an item you're considering buying, or to watch an educational tutorial, etc.

Quite another when the *Recommended* section on the home-page contains a vid. with a title that ruins the episode for you. Which you are likely to get as a "recommendation" if you like watching any sort of Walking Dead vids. on YouTube. So now, until you've caught up, seriously consider scrolling immediately past the Recommended section, or even turning it off completely.

EDIT:

In hindsight, the *Recently Uploaded* section is in just as much danger of containing a major spoiler vid as well.


----------



## DrafterDan

Okay, thanks for reporting that. I'll just stay off YT for a couple days. In a reversal of fortune, I'm going over to a friend's house to watch live this Sunday. That hasn't happened in quite a few episodes.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Okay, thanks for reporting that. I'll just stay off YT for a couple days. In a reversal of fortune, I'm going over to a friend's house to watch live this Sunday. That hasn't happened in quite a few episodes.



Last episode of the season, perfect timing. Though from the TV trailer I saw for episode 16, looks like the Ultra hard-core fan-boys got their predictions spot-on! And I mean perfectly. (To a scary degree.) So much so, that a last minute re-write should have been in order. It just amazes me how the writers, and producers can come up with so many incredible shocking moments.... yet have so many predictable ones to boot. 

As for YouTube, thinking about it; all these years there was never a single moment when the "Recommended" or "Recently Uploaded" sections contained a major spoiler. Couldn't have been just lucky coincidence all these years. Someone over there dropped the ball. And, I mean someone in charge of maintaining the actual site itself.


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> Last episode of the season, perfect timing. Though from the TV trailer I saw for episode 16, looks like the Ultra hard-core fan-boys got their predictions spot-on! And I mean perfectly. (To a scary degree.) So much so, that a last minute re-write should have been in order. It just amazes me how the writers, and producers can come up with so many incredible shocking moments.... yet have so many predictable ones to boot.


are you referring to when it shows negan and his bat? i dont see how the show avoids that whole situation without a major uproar.


----------



## tab665

ive also been catching up on Fear the Walking Dead each week. with one more episode to go, got to say, not impressed. however; i wasnt impressed with the walking dead after watching the first season either, so hopefully season 2 will get better. anyone think there is a chance of the shows overlapping each other? for example, maybe a character introduced on season 2 of fear the walking dead is also a member of the saviors on season 7 or something? or why not introduce Negan on FTWD as a caring and civilized man briefly ala season 1 or 2 rick (for example, perhaps going out of his way to save Travis and his family before "heading to DC") so when we get to see negan again in season 7 we can see how far he devolved.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> are you referring to when it shows negan and his bat? i dont see how the show avoids that whole situation without a major uproar.




They could have re-shot it. The main thing is introducing Negan. Didn't have to be the same as in the graphic novels.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 15 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Mainly a set-up for the 90-minute season finale. Carol leaves. I recognized the cook kit she was packing up. The first item she grabs for her pack is a small MSR butane canister, for cooking or boiling water with a screw-on canister stove. We later find out what she was sewing into the arm of her coat. She sneaks out in the middle of the night.... driving off in a barricade car with spikes sticking out of it. Ironically, a few of the spikes seem to go through the engine block. But the car drives just fine. She soon gets passed by a truck in the opposite lane of the road. But not before they open fire on her car. Unknown to Carol, the men inside are Saviors. She pleads for them to leave after seemingly surrendering to them. When they refuse, she opens fire on them with a concealed micro SMG hidden literally up her sleeve, sewn in place. But it turns out she didn't kill all of them. One dies with a spike from her car, through his chest. She then kills a second one. But it's implied that he stabbed her. Perhaps seriously.

Daryl decides to go after.... Dwight. Glenn, Rosita, and Michonne try to get Daryl back. Rick is not happy when he gets this further bad news. He decides to go after Carol, with Morgan insisting on going as well. They soon find Carol's car. They piece together what happened. Carol may be badly hurt. Looks like she headed towards an open field, thanks to a blood trail. Rick finds evidence the men in the truck are Saviors. What we the audience know that Rick doesn't is that the men knew about Alexandria. It's glossed over in the episode, but the only way they could have known about Alexandria is that someone at HillTop spilled the beans to the Saviors that Alexandria exists. One of the men in the truck wasn't killed though. He's not even too badly injured. Unseen, he takes Carol's rosary which she dropped. He then follows Rick and Morgan into the field. 

Meanwhile, the others catch up with Daryl. Despite Glenn's impassioned plea, Daryl refuses to listen. He wants revenge. It bothers him that Denise was killed with his bow and one of his arrows. Too high a price was paid to get them back. Rosita decides to join Daryl on his mission. Soon after splitting up, Dwight and his men capture Glenn and Michonne. (Thing is, we get no indication if Dwight is now a Savior or not. It's hinted at. But nothing concrete yet. His men fight like amateurs though. Not as experienced fighters, like the Saviors.) 

Back at the field, Morgan and Rick talk. Rick confesses that he sent Carol away awhile back. But that he regretted it. Saying now that Carol was right to have killed those two people who were ill inside the prison. That they had no chance of recovery, and that Carol was just trying to protect everyone else. They soon find a walker who looks a lot like Carol. But isn't her. They then find an old barn with a man next to it. Weapons drawn, the man swears he's out looking for his horse. Rick wants him to drop his weapon as the man hides behind the barn. He refuses. Saying more are coming. Sure enough more walkers arrive. While being dealt with, the man runs away. Rick nearly shoots him in the back, but Morgan stops him. They find his weapon.... a spear made by the blacksmith at HillTop. Rick is certain the man is a Savior. (He might be. In fact, he might be a certain pivotal character in the graphic novels who so far has not been introduced in the TV series.) Morgan points out he could be a man that HillTop traded with, a HillTop resident, or perhaps the spear isn't one from HillTop. Rick says he can't take chances anymore. Morgan then tells him the real story regarding himself, the Wolf he tried to save, and Denise's involvement after the fact. Rather than losing it. Rick is surprisingly understanding. Morgan tells Rick that Rick is needed back in Alexandria, and that he (Morgan) will search for and find Carol. Rick agrees, and starts heading back. 

Daryl and Rosita find that Glenn and Michonne were taken by Dwight's group. As they try to sneak in and effect a rescue, Dwight and his men stop them. In fact, Dwight stops Daryl by shooting him in the back! Then telling him he's going to be alright.

Earlier, Maggie got a haircut from Enid.... right before suffering massive stomach cramps! Definitely something wrong with her baby.

Also earlier in the episode, Carl is looking for a new sidearm. He picks up a modified 1911-A1 Government model .45 Auto taken from one of the dead Saviors or from their weapons storeroom. On the grip, rather crudely etched, is a baseball bat covered in barbed wire. Very crudely etched. Such a bat is the real Negan's signature weapon. And we're going to see it soon. 

Considering that Glenn gets killed by Negan and his bat in the graphic novel, it most likely will be someone else feeling that brutal death in the TV show. Place your bets! One of the regulars likely won't be seeing Season 7.

BTW, "Daryl" is going to be one of the guests on the couch for the last episode of The Talking Dead at the end of episode 16 of The Walking Dead. Might mean nothing though....


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> They could have re-shot it. The main thing is introducing Negan. Didn't have to be the same as in the graphic novels.


your correct that it doesnt have to be the same, but on the opposite end of that it doesnt have to be different either. considering that whats probably going to happen tonight is one of the most memorable moments from the graphic novels (according to coworkers, i havent read any of the books personally), i would be fine with them being as faithful as possible to the source material for tonight. sorry glenn.


----------



## Greta

Season Finale starting for me in 3... 2... 1! 

:sweat:


----------



## Greta

Ok so I need a drink... or 10.


----------



## tab665

Greta said:


> Ok so I need a drink... or 10.


have your drinks and let me know if it helps you accept the way they ended the season. i will be sure to post my rant next sunday.


----------



## sticktodrum

I'm fine with it.


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> have your drinks and let me know if it helps you accept the way they ended the season. i will be sure to post my rant next sunday.



In truth, I think I'd rather have it end like that. Having to wait six months now for the new season... I'm ok with it. Sure as hell was a tense 90 minutes though!


----------



## Mobileschoney

Twitter seemed to be in rage about the ending. Although I hate waiting six months to know I guess it's not uncommon for season finales to end this way, not like it was the series finale. I'm good with it and anxiously awaiting next season.


----------



## PartyPete

Imo, it was kind of a let down. TWD has been stuck using the same formula for the past several seasons. A dozen or so episodes building up to conflict and it escalates briefly by the finale.


----------



## Monocrom

Ah yes, the Producers ticking off the fans. Well..... At least they're consistent. That's all I'll say about that until Sunday.


----------



## gunga

Yes. I thought it was rather annoying ending. I did read spoilers from the comic etc. So a bit less of a surprise, but I didn't mind that.


----------



## Monocrom

Regarding the comics, you can't really go by that. Sometimes the show follows it closely, but quite a bit of the time it veers far off left field. Some differences over the seasons have been huge. There's a few YouTube vids. showcasing the differences. I'll post link to those vids. after Sunday.


----------



## gunga

Ah yes. I know. I read some spoilers that described how the episode would end. It was quite detailed and accurate. It was also maddening so I didn't mind the spoiler.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

That season finale ending.. ugh have to wait 6 months now.


----------



## Poppy

I didn't get to see it when it first aired here on Sunday night, I had to watch it with a dvr recording on monday. That however allowed me to see it in an hour, because I could speed through the commercials. YEA!!! 

The last fifteen minutes was torturous. I wanted to fast forward through it, but didn't want to miss any details. Honestly, I didn't like the finale, and hated the ending.

It was like going to a concert and waiting 30 minutes for the band to play a one song encore, and then another 30 minutes for another. Just terrible disrespect for my time. 

Oh boy... a six month wait? I hope FTWD is any good.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> *Season 6, Episode 15 *Spoilers*
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> Mainly a set-up for the 90-minute season finale. Carol leaves. I recognized the cook kit she was packing up. The first item she grabs for her pack is a small MSR butane canister, for cooking or boiling water with a screw-on canister stove. We later find out what she was sewing into the arm of her coat. She sneaks out in the middle of the night.... driving off in a barricade car with spikes sticking out of it. Ironically, a few of the spikes seem to go through the engine block. But the car drives just fine. She soon gets passed by a truck in the opposite lane of the road. But not before they open fire on her car. Unknown to Carol, the men inside are Saviors. She pleads for them to leave after seemingly surrendering to them. *When they refuse, she opens fire on them with a concealed micro SMG hidden literally up her sleeve, sewn in place*. But it turns out she didn't kill all of them. One dies with a spike from her car, through his chest. She then kills a second one. But it's implied that he stabbed her. Perhaps seriously.
> 
> Daryl decides to go after.... Dwight. Glenn, Rosita, and Michonne try to get Daryl back. Rick is not happy when he gets this further bad news. He decides to go after Carol, with Morgan insisting on going as well. They soon find Carol's car. They piece together what happened. Carol may be badly hurt. Looks like she headed towards an open field, thanks to a blood trail. Rick finds evidence the men in the truck are Saviors. *What we the audience know that Rick doesn't is that the men knew about Alexandria. It's glossed over in the episode, but the only way they could have known about Alexandria is that someone at HillTop spilled the beans to the Saviors that Alexandria exists.* One of the men in the truck wasn't killed though. He's not even too badly injured. Unseen, he takes Carol's rosary which she dropped. He then follows Rick and Morgan into the field.
> 
> Meanwhile, the others catch up with Daryl. Despite Glenn's impassioned plea, Daryl refuses to listen. He wants revenge. It bothers him that Denise was killed with his bow and one of his arrows. Too high a price was paid to get them back. Rosita decides to join Daryl on his mission. Soon after splitting up, Dwight and his men capture Glenn and Michonne. (Thing is, we get no indication if Dwight is now a Savior or not. It's hinted at. But nothing concrete yet. His men fight like amateurs though. Not as experienced fighters, like the Saviors.)
> 
> *Back at the field, Morgan and Rick talk. Rick confesses that he sent Carol away awhile back. But that he regretted it. Saying now that Carol was right to have killed those two people who were ill inside the prison. That they had no chance of recovery, and that Carol was just trying to protect everyone else.* They soon find a walker who looks a lot like Carol. But isn't her. They then find an old barn with a man next to it. Weapons drawn, the man swears he's out looking for his horse. Rick wants him to drop his weapon as the man hides behind the barn. He refuses. Saying more are coming. Sure enough more walkers arrive. While being dealt with, the man runs away. Rick nearly shoots him in the back, but Morgan stops him. They find his weapon.... a spear made by the blacksmith at HillTop. Rick is certain the man is a Savior. (He might be. In fact, he might be a certain pivotal character in the graphic novels who so far has not been introduced in the TV series.) Morgan points out he could be a man that HillTop traded with, a HillTop resident, or perhaps the spear isn't one from HillTop. Rick says he can't take chances anymore. Morgan then tells him the real story regarding himself, the Wolf he tried to save, and Denise's involvement after the fact. Rather than losing it. Rick is surprisingly understanding. Morgan tells Rick that Rick is needed back in Alexandria, and that he (Morgan) will search for and find Carol. Rick agrees, and starts heading back.
> 
> Daryl and Rosita find that Glenn and Michonne were taken by Dwight's group. As they try to sneak in and effect a rescue, Dwight and his men stop them. In fact, Dwight stops Daryl by shooting him in the back! Then telling him he's going to be alright.
> 
> *Earlier, Maggie got a haircut from Enid.... right before suffering massive stomach cramps! Definitely something wrong with her baby.
> *
> Also earlier in the episode, *Carl is looking for a new sidearm. He picks up a modified 1911-A1 Government model .45 Auto taken from one of the dead Saviors or from their weapons storeroom. On the grip, rather crudely etched, is a baseball bat covered in barbed wire.* Very crudely etched. Such a bat is the real Negan's signature weapon. And we're going to see it soon.
> 
> Considering that Glenn gets killed by Negan and his bat in the graphic novel, it most likely will be someone else feeling that brutal death in the TV show. Place your bets! One of the regulars likely won't be seeing Season 7.
> 
> BTW, "Daryl" is going to be one of the guests on the couch for the last episode of The Talking Dead at the end of episode 16 of The Walking Dead. Might mean nothing though....


Monocrom, thanks for the synopsis.
I highlighted parts that I want to comment on below.
"*When they refuse, she opens fire on them with a concealed micro SMG hidden literally up her sleeve, sewn in place*. "
I know that firearm inconsistencies are throughout the show, but it killed me to see a SMG fired from within her sleeve, and it didn't jamb!

And then when she was out of ammo, she continued to pull the trigger and it continued to click like it was double action.

OK... it's a movie 

-----------------
*What we the audience know that Rick doesn't is that the men knew about Alexandria. It's glossed over in the episode, but the only way they could have known about Alexandria is that someone at HillTop spilled the beans to the Saviors that Alexandria exists.
*Well, this doesn't necessarily mean that HillTop spilled the beans. In the finale didn't Eugene say that the Hilltop, and Alexandria are about 24 miles apart. I would think that they would have scoped out a 30 mile radius and may well have known about Alexandria. Heck there were signs all over the highways welcoming people to come to the new self sufficient development. Definitely worth a look-see.
--------------------
*Back at the field, Morgan and Rick talk. Rick confesses that he sent Carol away awhile back. But that he regretted it. Saying now that Carol was right to have killed those two people who were ill inside the prison. That they had no chance of recovery, and that Carol was just trying to protect everyone else.* 

I *THINK* that this is a blooper. IIRC, Morgan made a point that Rick sent her away at the time. And asked Rick what he would do if it happened now. Rick said, "I would THANK HER, those people were sick, spreading a disease, or I would of killed them myself."

Morgan continued with "Yeah, but this was back then. You didn't kill her, you sent her away."
"Then she came back, and she saved all you'all. People can come back Rick."

Rick was never talking about killing Carol, but rather Karen and the sick guy.
------------------------------
*Earlier, Maggie got a haircut from Enid.... right before suffering massive stomach cramps! Definitely something wrong with her baby.
*Yes... that coupled with the fact that in one of the opening scenes, Maggie and Glenn were taking a shower, and Glenn noted what appeared to be internal hemorrhaging/bruising of Maggie's, lower back, and side.

It made me think of the comment made by Rick's wife Lori... "what happens if the baby dies inside of me?" Implying "Does it turn?"
Gee...Pretty scary stuff.
---------------------------------------
*Carl is looking for a new sidearm. He picks up a modified 1911-A1 Government model .45 Auto taken from one of the dead Saviors or from their weapons storeroom. On the grip, rather crudely etched, is a baseball bat covered in barbed wire.

*Thanks for pointing that out. It is just one of the many details that I might not have seen until the second or third time through the whole series.
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Poppy said:


> Gee, that wasn't my take on the agreement.
> 
> Maggie wants half of whatever HillTop has to offer, not just now but in the future. In exchange Rick, et al., will get rid of Negan and the saviors, who demonstrated they will want more and more. AND who already ordered the death of the Hill top commander.
> 
> Patients may be transported to the doctor.
> 
> There may be a point in time that both groups merge inside which ever walls, can be better defended.





Monocrom said:


> The whole half thing to me sounded like a one-time thing that Maggie negotiated. After that, it was supposed to be fair trading among the two groups. Otherwise, why accept such an offer at all? If Rick and the others fail, The Saviors are going to want revenge on the HillTop residents. Now the situation will be worse than before. Even if Rick's group succeeds, the HillTop residents are going to keep giving away half their foodstuffs. It would be a lose/lose position for them either way. A one-time half deal to get rid of the Saviors makes more sense. After that, it would be fair trading.
> 
> Badly injured patients would die along the way. Plus, gasoline is an incredibly scarce commodity everywhere in the world.


I had to wait until we could discuss episode 15,
As further evidence that Maggie wanted half now, and half going forward, in one of the opening scenes, Rick and Michonne are eating an apple. Her comment was... this is good.... Jesus came through. Rick said, yeah... they ALL did, and they are going to keep on coming through.

Like I said, patients can be transported to the doctor at hilltop. Not that he would be making house calls, but again... they are only 23 miles apart. 20-30 minutes in good weather :smirk of course there could be a problem if there is a flood of walkers in the way.  Otherwise just a gallon of gas in each direction. And there is no indication that all of the cars on the road ran out of gas, nor that the gas stations have been pumped dry prior to losing electricity.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*

With regards to gas, you're forgetting that it's been right around 5 years since the initial outbreak. Diesel stays good longer than gasoline. At about this time, gasoline is no longer reliable without a stabilizer added to it. Which clearly wasn't done with any of the gas in the tanks underneath service stations or inside of cars. The issue isn't a lack of gas. The issue is a lack of good gas that hasn't broken down and become unreliable crud. Good luck finding some almost 5 years later. It's scarce as Hell.

With regards to the food deal, fake Jesus coming through simply sounds like he's keeping up his end of the deal. Dosen't mean Alexandria is always going to get half in exchange for nothing.


----------



## tab665

*Re: The Walking Dead*

5 years? i though the series so far has only covered two, maybe 3 years.


----------



## FRITZHID

*Re: The Walking Dead*



tab665 said:


> 5 years? i though the series so far has only covered two, maybe 3 years.



Agreed, 2 maybe 3 years at most.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



FRITZHID said:


> Agreed, 2 maybe 3 years at most.


Judith was conceived in season 1, and 9 months later born in season 3. In season 6, we see Carl pushing her in a stroller, and Gabriel carry her to his church in "No way out".
I don't think we have seen her walk yet. I don't know how old she is, but we might use that as a good judge of time.

Regarding gas: I tried to find some reliable information regarding how long it will be viable/volatile in a closed airtight container, such as in modern car tanks. It seems that most sources state that it will start to degrade in a month without a stabilizer added. Others say 3-6 months. The well known product Sta-bil states that it keep gas "FRESH" for 12 months. It doesn't however state that after 12 months the gas will be unusable. I have not been able to find a reliable source that states when gas will become unusable, treated or not. Most anecdotal information is that it evaporates and leaves a gummy residue that clogs fuel filters and carburetor ports (that gumout readily cleans) and that is the most frequent problem.

Anecdotal information seems to indicate that if the gas is kept in an airtight container (such as in modern car gas tanks) that gas may remain usable for seven years or more.

*Back to TWD.*
I haven't seen any mention of bad gas, vs good gas. Just gas. "If you find any cars along the road, stop and see if you can siphon out some gas"

I do agree, that gasoline is a limited resource. 

In Rick's world, even if we are only 2 years into the apocalypse, the cars and trucks must have had magical batteries. Sitting on the side of the road, even with the very low drain of the car's computer (to maintain its memory) and the radio pulling current for station presets, perhaps clock, etc., the batteries have enough reserve power to start the engines. LOL... television magic! Yes, I recall, in one episode, Daryl found a car or truck with a dead battery, but he found another one to swap in. Hehe magic!


----------



## FRITZHID

And have you noticed that there's not as many flat tires as one would expect?


----------



## Poppy

Ah ha! Nope, I missed that. 

Maybe at the first sign of trouble everyone filled their tires with Nitrogen. 

If they were all flat, that'd make it harder for Rick and Glenn to hide under vehicles from walkers.

I'm sure there are a LOT of things that I missed.

BTW... how come the CDC didn't have solar back-up power?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



tab665 said:


> 5 years? i though the series so far has only covered two, maybe 3 years.




Nope. Right around 5 years. Maybe 4 1/2. Maybe. That's a bit conservative though.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



FRITZHID said:


> Agreed, 2 maybe 3 years at most.



There have been jumps in the timeline. Most notably during the freezing Winter months. You never see any of the actors dressed like extras from the film "The Road."

*Edit:* Keep in mind the sheer chunks of time they spent at both the farm and then at the prison. With the prison, they were there so long that they put in systems for getting, containing, accessing fresh water. Highlighted in the scene where Rick asks Carol if she killed those two infected individuals. Then in a different season, they're not only raising a farm, but matured pea-pods can be seen, along with livestock. Now that's right around only the tail end Season three and the very start of Season 4. 

Up to the end of Season 6, only two or three years is far too conservative for all those events to have taken place.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Poppy said:


> Judith was conceived in season 1, and 9 months later born in season 3. In season 6, we see Carl pushing her in a stroller, and Gabriel carry her to his church in "No way out".
> I don't think we have seen her walk yet. I don't know how old she is, but we might use that as a good judge of time.
> 
> Regarding gas: I tried to find some reliable information regarding how long it will be viable/volatile in a closed airtight container, such as in modern car tanks. It seems that most sources state that it will start to degrade in a month without a stabilizer added. Others say 3-6 months. The well known product Sta-bil states that it keep gas "FRESH" for 12 months. It doesn't however state that after 12 months the gas will be unusable. I have not been able to find a reliable source that states when gas will become unusable, treated or not. Most anecdotal information is that it evaporates and leaves a gummy residue that clogs fuel filters and carburetor ports (that gumout readily cleans) and that is the most frequent problem.
> 
> Anecdotal information seems to indicate that if the gas is kept in an airtight container (such as in modern car gas tanks) that gas may remain usable for seven years or more.


Okay let's be honest. Now you're just reaching because you don't want to admit you're wrong. Even though earlier in the very post quoted above, your own research has shown that your initial outlook was mistaken. I can have a discussion with anyone. But not with someone who refuses to admit they were mistaken, even when their own independent research proves it so. This has become silly. I'm going to bow out of our back and forth discussions in this topic before it gets to the point that Greta feels she has to post as someone other than just a fellow big fan of the show.


----------



## lightlover

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Monochrom!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: The Walking Dead*



lightlover said:


> Monochrom!



I'll go get him for you. My typo dopple-ganger is slightly evil though. He might nick your pen.


----------



## DrafterDan

Yup, at least two seasons of winter we never saw. 
It's not hard to find inconsistencies with things like this. The question is whether you can overlook them and to continue enjoying, or decide it's too much and stop.


----------



## Tejasandre

It's fiction.


----------



## FRITZHID

Tejasandre said:


> It's fiction.



Lol, true that.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> Nope. Right around 5 years. Maybe 4 1/2. Maybe. That's a bit conservative though.


This can not be right.

As I stated above, Judith is too young to walk, we have yet to hear her speak. By your estimation she should be about 4 years old.

Maybe you are basing your time estimates on the comic books, but I am basing mine on the TV series. I googled "the walking dead timeline" and came up with this link
http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/The_Walking_Dead_TV_Show_Timeline

According to the wiki:
The following took place on about day +627 after the outbreak.


> Tobin reads Carol's letter that she is leaving Alexandria. (Twice as Far)
> Rick and Michonne awake; Rick tells Michonne that Alexandria can handle the threat of the Saviors. (East)
> Daryl leaves Alexandria in a hurry. Rosita, Glenn, and Michonne leave after him. (East)



That's less than two years.

That does coincide with Judith's age.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Monocrom said:


> *With regards to gas, you're forgetting that it's been right around 5 years since the initial outbreak. *Diesel stays good longer than gasoline. At about this time, gasoline is no longer reliable without a stabilizer added to it. Which clearly wasn't done with any of the gas in the tanks underneath service stations or inside of cars. *The issue isn't a lack of gas. The issue is a lack of good gas that hasn't broken down and become unreliable crud. Good luck finding some almost 5 years later. It's scarce as Hell.*





Poppy said:


> Regarding gas: I tried to find some reliable information regarding how long it will be viable/volatile in a closed airtight container, such as in modern car tanks. It seems that *most sources state that it will START to degrade in a month* without a stabilizer added. Others say 3-6 months. The well known product Sta-bil states that it keep gas "FRESH" for 12 months. It doesn't however state that after 12 months the gas will be unusable. *I have not been able to find a reliable source that states when gas will become unusable,* treated or not. Most anecdotal information is that it evaporates and leaves a gummy residue that clogs fuel filters and carburetor ports (that gumout readily cleans) and that is the most frequent problem.
> 
> *Anecdotal information seems to indicate that if the gas is kept in an airtight container* (such as in modern car gas tanks) that gas *may remain usable for seven years or more.
> *
> *Back to TWD.*
> I haven't seen any mention of bad gas, vs good gas. Just gas. "If you find any cars along the road, stop and see if you can siphon out some gas"
> 
> I do agree, that gasoline is a limited resource.





Monocrom said:


> Okay let's be honest. Now you're just reaching because you don't want to admit you're wrong. Even though earlier in the very post quoted above, your own research has shown that your initial outlook was mistaken. I can have a discussion with anyone. But not with someone who refuses to admit they were mistaken, even when their own independent research proves it so. This has become silly. I'm going to bow out of our back and forth discussions in this topic before it gets to the point that Greta feels she has to post as someone other than just a fellow big fan of the show.



When I am wrong, I admit it. 
It seems regarding the story timeline, I am not wrong, judging by Judith's age, and the wiki timeline.

So we are talking about 2 year old gas, not 5 year old gas. It seems that your premise is incorrect.

Next, just as canned vegetables have dates stamped on them... "Best if used by xx/xx/xxxx date" That is not the same as "must be consumed by date". In other words, we recognize that there may be some degradation of the nutritional value, past that date, but there is still nutritional value inside the can, it is not unhealthy.

So it is with gasoline. In a sealed container, it starts to degrade, and the "official line is to use it within 6 months or so" but people have found that their car started and ran on seven year old gas. They did report decreased performance, but it did run.

Earlier I mentioned clogging carburetor ports /gummed up carburetors. You know that carburetors are not in sealed containers, but rather are exposed to the open air. They allow any fuel that is in the carb bowl, to slowly evaporate out, leaving a gummy residue. Modern cars do not have carburetors, perhaps that's why so many of them start for our survivors.

So, sir, it seems we agree. There is a limited supply of gas, but that it is obtainable. It must be about two years old, so it isn't the freshest, and has *started to degrade*, and neither of us know, how long it takes for gas to degrade before it is unusable.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Yup, at least two seasons of winter we never saw.
> It's not hard to find inconsistencies with things like this. The question is whether you can overlook them and to continue enjoying, or decide it's too much and stop.



Hate to say it, but the Die-Hard, Hard-Core fans seem to know what's coming up.... seasons in advance. I'll post a perfect example of what I mean on Sunday when I post the last summary for season 6. Sadly, some inconsistences are due to real life getting in the way. 

**Spoilers ahead**
Rick never lost his hand, and never will. Too costly to CGI edit out Rick's right hand from every scene he's in throughout a season. So, that distinction was given to Merle (not in the graphic novels). Carl ended up losing his eye. But in the graphic novels, he actually lost part of his skull and eye-socket along with that eye. Losing an eye and covering it up with a patch is easy. The whole "part of his skull" thing, no way! 
**End Spoilers**

So, the producers are working around reality issues when it comes to filming. The whole lack of Winter episodes is due to the heavy layers of walker make-up turning stiff, drying out, and cracking in the cold. Can't have your walkers looking like porcelain dolls that got dropped on the ground. 

There might be a giant percentage of fans who might very soon stop watching, actually. The ones who tend to look and smell nicer than the rest of us. But that might be a few months away.


----------



## Monocrom

Tejasandre said:


> It's fiction.




What's your point, good Sir?


----------



## gunga

Monocrom said:


> There might be a giant percentage of fans who might very soon stop watching, actually. The ones who tend to look and smell nicer than the rest of us. But that might be a few months away.



Oh man. Do you have some insider info or is this speculation?


----------



## Poppy




----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Oh man. Do you have some insider info or is this speculation?



A bit of both. But I'm not tossing a 55 gallon drum barrel of gasoline on a raging inferno.


----------



## CLHC

With AMC's announcement of their new show _Ride With Norman Reedus_; is that/this a tell tale?


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> There might be a giant percentage of fans who might very soon stop watching, actually. The ones who tend to look and smell nicer than the rest of us. But that might be a few months away.



My daughter and I already discussed this and we agree there have been some "hints" that may cause great emotional distress and maybe even a boycott... yes.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 6, Episode 16 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
Okay, this one is going to be rather short; despite being a season finale. In a season with an overall lack of filler, this episode had plenty of it. First, Morgan finds Carol after finding that guy's lost horse. (Turns out he was being honest about looking for his horse.) Then he finds a wounded Carol. (Yup, she got stabbed in the previous episode.) He treats her wound, but she refuses to go back. Later, she takes off and Morgan goes looking for her. Turns out, that Savior with her rosary was actually badly wounded in his left shoulder and is very slowly bleeding to death. He catches up with Carol. He says he's there to watch her die before he expires. He shoots her a couple of times, with pauses in between the shots.

Carol laughs at her soon-to-be death. Confusing the Savior. He actually walks away from her, when she demands he come back and (basically) finish the job. Telling him that he doesn't get to just walk away. So, he comes back. Morgan arrives and tries to reason with him. Doesn't work.... And Morgan guns him down. (So much for not killing anyone.) At this point, two new characters show up and agree to help treat Carol's new wounds. That's it for Morgan and Carol.

So, Rick and pretty much all the best fighters in Alexandria decide to pile into the RV and head to HillTop with an ill Maggie. Yup..... *all* of them! Despite suspecting that a big Savior assault on Alexandria is likely coming very soon. I get it, the Alexandrians fought back and started winning against the walker horde. Not a good track record against people though. Oh, and Gabrielle is left in charge. Rick still doesn't give a crap about anyone not part of his group since Gabrielle's top priority is to save Judith, if an attack comes. Basically leaving Alexandria pretty much defenseless, they head out to get Maggie to the nearest doctor. Encountering a small group of Saviors about to kill an innocent man, Rick decides to negotiate with them (even though he could have easily killed them because Rick had the numbers). He chooses to walk away though. 

What occurs is one series of roadblocks after another at each alternate route they take. Each getting worse than the last! Finally, Eugene volunteers to drive the RV, while Rick and the others get Maggie to HillTop on foot, through the woods. This plan goes horribly wrong as they are soon surrounded by Saviors. A huge group of them.... including Dwight. Yup, earlier two characters basically told the audience that Dwight and his men are Saviors. Good news! Daryl is alive!! Bad news.... maybe not for much longer. Eugene got caught as well, and badly beaten. Glenn, Daryl, Rosita and Michonne join the rest as prisoners. They're made to knell down, one next to the other. 

Negan makes his entrance! Played by the very actor mentioned earlier in this topic. Yup, the Comedian from "The Watchmen" shows up. And just as charasmatic. He needs Rick and his group, and everyone in Alexandria to "produce" for him and the rest of the Saviors. Which apparently is the size of a substantial army! Oops! Rick bit off far more than he and The Group could chew. And he knows it....

The look on Rick's face says it all. He's completely defeated, deflated, and just checked out. Negan knows they killed a ton of his people. But, producing for Negan's army is more important to him than vengeance. But, he has to make an example of one of them. Unable to decide, he plays eeny-miney-moe with his baseball bat wrapped in barbed wire (Lucille, who made a cameo appearance in the 2nd half of season 4 over by the railroad tracks when Beth had her breakdown). Selecting his victim, we see a First Person perspective of someone getting brutally murdered by Negan. He even says the very same lines from the graphic novels as he's doing it.

And.... We'll see you in October to find out who died. A couple of things Negan said made it clear that it's not Carl nor Rick. Since this is how Glenn died in the graphic novels, we can pretty much rule him out as no one on the show has ever died exactly the same way they did in the novels. Unfortunately, there's a good chance it was Daryl. Best case scenario: It was Aaron as he's just a minor character. (Sorry Aaron.)

And yes, everyone is pissed at the Producers for doing it this way. They're explanation of "why" on The Talking Dead, fell ridiculously short.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> My daughter and I already discussed this and we agree there have been some "hints" that may cause great emotional distress and maybe even a boycott... yes.




Sadly, I have to head to work. Will post who I think got killed in the morning..... along with why.


----------



## DrafterDan

Pretty epically bad tactical decisions on these last two shows.


----------



## Monocrom

Back from work. First, I have to say I have *no* insider knowledge. *None* at all. It is definitely *not* a situation in which the show's Producers couldn't decide who got their skull bashed in. It has *nothing* to do with the fact that it's the season finale and that no episodes for Season 7 have been shot, _yet. _

Therefore, giving the show's Producers plenty of time to run various different outcomes to see which would be the best overall for ratings.... before even filming the first episode of season 7. They are *not* toying with the idea to make it Daryl's death. They are *not* testing the waters by checking social media to see how bad a reaction fans, especially female fans, would have to it being Daryl. They did *not* toss in various red herrings just to screw with us. Such as, Eugene giving Rick the plans needed to start manufacturing bullets (in case Eugene didn't make it when he played decoy in the RV). 

Or, when on The Talking Dead where it turned out that "Negan" and "Daryl" are actually good friends and have been for years. So, "Daryl" subtly nudged him in the side after one particular question was asked regarding the show. (Blink, and you missed it.) So AMC is giving "Daryl" his own show to appease the ladies who might otherwise be upset with homicidal rage at the thought that their Daryl got his skull bashed in.

*"Ride With Norman Reedus" coming June 2016.*

So the show's Big Cheese said that the person's death would have a major impact on things. (I guess that means the safe for everyone bet, Aaron gets to live after all since his death would mean nothing. Fans who practice an alternative lifestyle would be upset. But let's be honest, not nearly as upset if Daryl bought the farm.)

So, once again, this is definitely *not* a situation where I have some insider knowledge. It's *not* a case where the Producers haven't already decided who got taken out! They're definitely *not* going to spend the next upcoming weeks or even months trying to decide who it was that Negan murdered. They definitely *not* don't know what they're doing in regards to this matter. 

Okay, glad I was able to clear that up. BTW, most of the Die-Hard, Hard-Core fans are voting it's gonna be Daryl. But what do they know? When Lucille made a cameo appearance in the 2nd half of Season 4, everyone thought Negan was about to be introduced. The Die-Hards said we'd have to wait until the end of Season 6. When Terminus burned down, there were only two major settings left in the graphic novels for The Group to go to. Either HillTop or Alexandria. The Die-Hards predicted they'd go to one place or the other. With, a nod being given to the place they didn't go to.... A nod such as featuring the other settlement in just one episode. 

So what do they know. 

All I'm saying is, it's *not* like the Producers haven't already decided whose blood and brains ended up on Lucille. 

(BTW, there's an excellent little spliced together vid. on youtube that perfectly expresses the frustrations we all have with what went down this season. It's funny as well as spot-on! But since it features a certain short man with an even shorter mustache, ranting like a lunatic in a bunker in a foreign nation round-abouts 1945.... I won't be posting a link here. Feel free to PM me, if you want to see it.)


----------



## Poppy

I'm gonna take the bait and say that it's Eugene who gets taken out.

Most likely not Rick or Carl... "If anyone screams, we'll cut his other eye out and make Rick eat it" I doubt, they would start screaming until the beating began. That infers that both Rick and Carl will be alive after the beatings begin.

Negan... "look at that! Taking it like a champ!" It's most likely a male. One who is being defiant. Would that fit Abraham's persona? Yes, [EDIT] Negan sounded surprised! [/END EDIT] so it probably isn't him.
Would it fit Eugene's? No, but maybe, now that he has made the transition to a survivor. He "has been here for a while". To be beaten to death, without crying out, taking it like a CHAMP, would seal his transition to a warrior/survivor, that would do him great credit.
I think that we all agree that the making and production of bullets is necessary for the future survival of our group, especially if there is much of a chance at battling Negan's group. So I'm buying into Eugene's giving the recipe to Rick. Symbolically, as they manufacture bullets, Eugene's spirit, and guidance would still be with them. His defiance would live on after death.
OK... that's my take on it. 



Could it be Daryl? Absolutely. Will it be him? Nah... 
Have there been hints that it's him. Sure... a new show, and showing up on the Talking Dead at the end of the season. Isn't there a history of guests who appear on the Talking Dead, end up dying on the next or previous episode? idk, I haven't seen all of the Talking Dead episodes... I had all I could do to catch up to season six.

If Daryl goes, will there be a tremendous exodus of female viewership? Maybe, but who knows? Maybe the fake Jesus, or the new guy in riot gear, will be the new knight in shining armor, who, will be next romantic lead? 

Daryl, might be kept prisoner to ensure that Rick's group delivers, their ongoing 50%. Once they are set free, they can bring Maggie to the hilltop doctor. While Daryl is prisoner, he can tour the country side on his bike making his new show, and they can bring him back for cameo appearances under Negan's control. 

Ahhh.... we'll see in October.


----------



## Poppy

Listed at the site, Ride with Norman Reedus is a six one hour episode series.
I imagine he would have time to schedule shootings of both shows, this and TWD.

Looking at the trailer for Ride with Norman Reedus
http://www.amc.com/shows/ride-with-...ras/trailer-open-road-ride-with-norman-reedus

He has a flashaholic saying on his shirt.

Hopefully it will be a scenic show, not just bike and tatoo shops.


Cherohala Skyway
Road in the United States of America

The Cherohala Skyway is a 43-mile National Scenic Byway and National Forest Scenic Byway that connects Tellico Plains, Tennessee, to Robbinsville, North Carolina in the southeastern United States. Wikipedia


----------



## Launch Mini

My guess is Aaron...
Are we sure he got killed, or just maimed? The way they showed angle, his vision was intact after the first blow, so it may have been body shots.
One to the head & he would have been gone after the first strike.


----------



## Poppy

Yeah, but it looked like the strike was straight down, and the blood came down from above the eyes. It sure didn't sound like a glancing blow, that the barbed wire just scraped the front of the face.

idk... some say that, in real life, the brain lives on for a little bit, if it is decapitated. God only knows if it is processing anything at all. 

I suppose that it is possible that the bat crushed into the skull, but not deeply enough to destroy the neural connections to the visual cortex (which is located at the back of the brain). IE the eyes were working, but maybe nobody was home, or at least wouldn't be for long? Yet he could still hear for a little bit too, the same thing... the auditory cortex is more to the side, and back of the head. 

Certainly the last blow, that caused everything to go black and silent, sounded like it splashed into a puddle of mush. Yes, it could have been shoulder, and he passed out, so I don't know.

Why do you think that it was Aaron? Any particular reason? Or just wishful thinking?


----------



## tab665

figured id chime in now. first, I will cover what I already figured was happening in the finale. I knew the group was getting captured, I knew they were meeting Negan for the first time along with Lucile. it didn't take any detective work, it was in the ads. the one thing no one knew, was who it was that was going to get beat to death. the only question that this episode needed to answer. ergo, in my opinion the finale served no purpose. but how could they include who died when the show writers have no idea themselves (speculation!!)? im sure they have an idea NOW, but I give it 99.9% chance that there is NO other footage that was shot where the real victim is revealed. nope, they will be reshooting that scene. of course, there is the camp that says "ehh, its a cliffhanger". no, the cliffhanger is what does the group do from here, now that a group member has been violently murdered in front of them; not who it was that got murdered. as far as my opinion for who will end up on the other end of the bat, it doesn't really matter to me. I explained to my wife afterwards that theyre lucky they don't all get beaten to death. I do hope they don't go with an "easy out" such as Aaron (I will include sasha and Eugene as an easy out as well). I would okay if its either, carl, michonne, glenn, Maggie, daryl, or Abraham. I would like to mention I don't think Carl is safe. I know that "feed his good eye to his father" line is direct from the comic. but my wife interpreted it as negan singling out rick for having a possible outburst of his selection, and that carls good eye was about to get beat out soon, or they would be able to dig out his good eye soon enough.


----------



## Poppy

My library has a number of TWD books, I just finished Book Two. It took place in the jail.

I don't know if I could get myself to read all of the books, but I might read another couple, or NOT.

I know that the series diverges from the comics, but I think there are certain parallels. Which book should I pick up to get an idea of where the TV series may be going?


----------



## Launch Mini

To me, Aaron was the disposable one. New to the "team", not part of the core...
Now that what I think Negan said about Carl's eye, it could have been a threat to kill him, then feed the eye to Rick. That would be pure evil.


----------



## Poppy

Yeah, Aaron being the most disposable, that makes sense, although others think that it will be a more MAIN character.

I don't know why this series does that.
OTOH. monochrome pointed out


> So the show's Big Cheese said that the person's death would have a major impact on things


And although the loss of Aaron's character wouldn't be a terrible loss, undoubtedly, the humbling meeting with Negan, and what will be required to meet his demands is going to have a major impact on future events. So, it could be Aaron.

It seems that those who have read the graphic novels... claim that it is going to be Daryl, yet it is my understanding that there is NO Daryl in the comics. That he was a made up character that they put into the tv series. If that's the case, then I don't see how they would have an edge on picking which poor soul is going to get pummeled.


----------



## Monocrom

Launch Mini said:


> My guess is Aaron...
> Are we sure he got killed, or just maimed? The way they showed angle, his vision was intact after the first blow, so it may have been body shots.
> One to the head & he would have been gone after the first strike.



Aaron would be the safe choice. But also, that would just tick off many fans even more. Going through all that.... just to kill off a minor character?? 

In the graphic novel, when Glenn gets killed off, he clearly survives the very first blow. Even calling out to Maggie. His face is crushed in, and he's lost an eye from the impact, but still alive from the first blow, and can see what's happening. (It's why Negan compliments him on being so tough before delivering more blows.) 

Also, fun fact.... Blood doesn't fly out of a skull on the first blow. That cracks the skull and softens it. It takes at least two blows. Second one breaking through a fractured or damaged skull.


----------



## Poppy

Another fun fact,
The skin of the face and scalp is more highly vascularized than most other portions of the body. That's why when a person gets a facial wound, they bleed like a stuck pig. It also accounts for a lower incidence of infection in those areas.


----------



## Poppy

tab665 said:


> <SNIP>of course, there is the camp that says "ehh, its a cliffhanger". no, the cliffhanger is what does the group do from here, now that a group member has been violently murdered in front of them; not who it was that got murdered. as far as my opinion for who will end up on the other end of the bat, it doesn't really matter to me. I explained to my wife afterwards that theyre lucky they don't all get beaten to death. *I do hope they don't go with an "easy out" such as Aaron (I will include sasha and Eugene as an easy out as well). I would be okay if its either, carl, michonne, glenn, Maggie, daryl, or Abraham. *.





Monocrom said:


> Aaron would be the safe choice. But also, that would just tick off many fans even more. Going through all that.... just to kill off a minor character??



I don't understand, why would you, or why do you feel that "many fans" want to see a major character get killed?

Personally, while watching the finale, I got to the point where I didn't care who Negan killed... just do it and get it over with, not that I was so anxious, but that the whole episode was so drawn out, and boring, I couldn't wait for it to end. But now that some time has passed, and I could rethink my position, I don't really want to see any of the main characters go.

No matter who gets killed, the group will have learned a lesson. The focus of the show will branch off a little. So, I'd like the people that I have come to know, hang around.

When I want to pick up a book for pure, mindless relaxation, I'll pick up a Star Trek novel. They are easy to get started with, because I already know most of the characters. So the first chapter or two introduces a couple of new characters, and describes the setting. 

So again... I don't get it. Why kill off a main character? OR get angry?


----------



## PartyPete

The purpose behind the death is supposed to effect the group on an immense emotional level. Rick has been with some of these folks from the start, so the more personal it is to him, the more reason he has to seek revenge.

Surely, any death will effect them, but some definitely more than others.

Sure, there are characters I don't want to go, but regardless the story is going in that direction and Ricks group won't be the same after.


----------



## DellSuperman

It's definitely not Carl... 
If not the first person scene should be cut into half.


----------



## Poppy

Last night my son made the argument that it is Glenn.

He has been there from the beginning
Saved Rick's life (remember in the tank?)
Brought Rick into the group
Is going to be a father
and...
signed a movie contract!

I did a quick google search, and see that he did a voice over, and a film in 2016, so even if it is true, that he signed a movie contract, that doesn't mean that he won't be able to do both, it and TWD. Does it?

I know, that there are some who say that it can't be Glenn, because he is the one who gets it in the comics, BUT perhaps, that will make for the biggest surprise?

idk, I'm just rambling, killing a little time, before I have to run my next errand.


----------



## tab665

Poppy said:


> Last night my son made the argument that it is Glenn.
> 
> He has been there from the beginning
> Saved Rick's life (remember in the tank?)
> Brought Rick into the group
> Is going to be a father
> and...
> signed a movie contract!
> 
> I did a quick google search, and see that he did a voice over, and a film in 2016, so even if it is true, that he signed a movie contract, that doesn't mean that he won't be able to do both, it and TWD. Does it?
> 
> I know, that there are some who say that it can't be Glenn, because he is the one who gets it in the comics, BUT perhaps, that will make for the biggest surprise?
> 
> idk, I'm just rambling, killing a little time, before I have to run my next errand.



I too had a lingering feeling that it would be glenn. then the finale happened. if they were just going to go with the death that's already in the comics why not just go ahead and show it? then again that would just make too much sense.


----------



## Monocrom

DellSuperman said:


> It's definitely not Carl...
> If not the first person scene should be cut into half.



Negan's comment near the very end makes it clear that both Carl and Rick are safe. No need to threaten to poke out Carl's other eye if Negan was just going to bash in his skull. Why make a comment regarding "if" Rick moves, if Negan is just going to bash his skull in anyway? Those two are safe.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> I too had a lingering feeling that it would be glenn. then the finale happened. if they were just going to go with the death that's already in the comics why not just go ahead and show it? then again that would just make too much sense.



One thing the show's Producers have always been faithful about is not killing off characters the way they get killed off in the graphic novels.

**Spoilers**
In the graphic novels, Abraham is the one who got shot with the arrow, instead of Denise on the show. In the graphic novels, the Governor captures and beheads Tyreese with Michonne's sword. Instead of Hershel on the show. Other examples as well. Now yes.... Carl does shoot Shane in the head in both the TV show and the graphic novels. _However,_ in the novels, he kills HUMAN Shane. In the TV show, it's walker-Shane who gets the bullet. So, Shane was already dead; having been stabbed to death by Rick (instead of shot to death by Carl). That pretty much guarantees that Glenn is safe.
**End of Spoilers**

EDIT:

So, the Die-Hards have been doing all sorts of analysis. Some scientific. Some.... not so much. But the overall reaction is that it's Abraham who got his skull bashed in. Which in some ways, makes sense. Whose the only one on their knees with any real defiance in their eyes towards Negan? (Just one of many reasons.) You get Abraham and (ironically) Aaron. But again, with Aaron being an insignificant character, you end up with one choice. The choices narrow down significantly when you keep in mind that Negan generally prefers not to kill women or individuals who are badly hurt or crippled already.


----------



## Poppy

I'm still going with Eugene.

Negan sounded surprised, that he was taking it like a champ.

Whereas while Eugene was kneeling, sniffling, and Abraham, was erect and defiant.

Wouldn't it be a surprise, and a rewarding transformation for us all to see, Eugene, that once he knew it was he, who was selected; kneel up erectly, and look Negan right in the eye. I'd be proud of him. :thumbsup:


----------



## Greta

Poppy said:


> Wouldn't it be a surprise, and a rewarding transformation for us all to see, Eugene, that once he knew it was he, who was selected; kneel up erectly, and look Negan right in the eye. I'd be proud of him. :thumbsup:



This is kinda what I've been thinking. And yeah - I would be proud of him also. Eugene has come quite the long way... and I would actually be sad to see him go.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> So, the Die-Hards have been doing *all sorts of analysis. Some scientific.* Some.... not so much. But the overall reaction is that it's Abraham who got his skull bashed in.



I'm curious, what scientific data did they present that leads them to believe that it is Abraham?


----------



## Poppy

Poppy said:


> I'm curious, what scientific data did they present that leads them to believe that it is Abraham?



I just reviewed the last fifteen minutes, I can hardly believe I have wasted so much time on this  but unless the producers are screwing with us, I am almost certain that it is NOT Abraham. I am not going to say what led me to this, so as not to be a *spoiler* :nana: 

The producers said there were clues, and I think I found a significant one.


----------



## gunga

Can you pm me?


----------



## gottawearshades

My money's on Maggie. It would be a twist from the close call with Glen earlier this season and reversal from the comics, and besides, the show already has one baby.


----------



## Poppy

gunga said:


> Can you pm me?


PM sent


----------



## Tejasandre

Me too


----------



## Poppy

Tejasandre said:


> Me too



PM sent


----------



## Tejasandre

Thanks poppy


----------



## DellSuperman

Monocrom said:


> Negan's comment near the very end makes it clear that both Carl and Rick are safe. No need to threaten to poke out Carl's other eye if Negan was just going to bash in his skull. Why make a comment regarding "if" Rick moves, if Negan is just going to bash his skull in anyway? Those two are safe.



Haha, i was trying to be funny about Carl & the cut scene.. [emoji16]


----------



## Poppy

DellSuperman said:


> Haha, i was trying to be funny about Carl & the cut scene.. [emoji16]


haha, I got it, and was going to comment, but didn't want to risk being politically incorrect, so I left it alone.


----------



## Monocrom

DellSuperman said:


> Haha, i was trying to be funny about Carl & the cut scene.. [emoji16]



I know. 
But folks take their reanimated rotting corpses seriously.


----------



## Monocrom

Ironically, you pointed out one of the main reasons why so many of the Die-hard fans eliminated quite a few characters as the one who got killed. Obstructed vision.... Due to dangling hair in front of their eyes. Or, a lack of it.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, you pointed out one of the main reasons why so many of the Die-hard fans eliminated quite a few characters as the one who got killed. Obstructed vision.... Due to to dangling hair in front of their eyes. Or, a lack of it.



Where do these Die-hard fans conversations take place? Please tell.


----------



## DellSuperman

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, you pointed out one of the main reasons why so many of the Die-hard fans eliminated quite a few characters as the one who got killed. Obstructed vision.... Due to dangling hair in front of their eyes. Or, a lack of it.


Talking about dangling hair, we can effectively rule out Daryl too.. [emoji16]


----------



## Poppy

DellSuperman said:


> Talking about dangling hair, we can effectively rule out Daryl too.. [emoji16]


and Glenn.


----------



## Poppy

Poppy said:


> My library has a number of TWD books, I just finished Book Two. It took place in the jail.
> 
> I don't know if I could get myself to read all of the books, but I might read another couple, or NOT.
> 
> I know that the series diverges from the comics, but I think there are certain parallels. Which book should I pick up to get an idea of where the TV series may be going?



Looking for these Die-Hard fans, who are often mentioned here, I went to AMC.com and found an answer to the question I posted above.
*
spoiler alert... what happens in the comics in the future is below*

• Recapping the Season 6 finale, _The Hollywood Reporter_ comments, “The introduction of The Kingdom and Negan effectively set the stage for season seven to explore the stunning five-issue _Walking Dead_ comics arc called ‘All Out War,’ which sees multiple communities unite in a bid to defeat the sociopath.”


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I'm not really digging the current antagonist storyline with Negan, but Rick and the gang had pretty decent successes for awhile now, easily defeated the terminus group and the wolves and despite losing people in the walker horde, they went to town with them so i guess it's time for a more tougher adversary. Although i'd hate to see Eugene leave so early i'm guessing it might be him that got Lucille or maybe Daryl (which i would hate to see happen as well). Glenn i suppose was a trial run earlier in the season for writers because him getting Lucille would have probably gotten fans upset. The same with Daryl so despite thinking he might have been Glenn's replacement that really leaves Eugene or maybe Maggie. I couldn't imagine Carl, Rick or even Abraham getting it but he could have.


----------



## Poppy

Going forward, our group will be making bullets.

I really don't know how to make gunpowder, so I started looking it up a little bit.
Potassium nitrite, sulfur, and charcoal.

Bullets can be made from copper, lead, or even steel, but grinding steel into shape will probably attract a lot of walkers.

It seems that Virginia supplied a lot of the saltpeter for the potassium nitrite during the Civil War, and the Revolutionary War. They obtained it from caves in South Western Virginia, and some in West Virginia. But it seems that the caves are a bit far for our survivors in Alexandria. They also created Nitrate producing beds, with cow manure, and urine. I wonder if that is part of Eugene's receipe. BUT... they are in farming country, so I guess there are supplies of fertilizer, they may be able to use.

I did find an interesting video of a guy making black powder out of hay, and urine.
If there is nothing entertaining on TV, you might give it a look.
http://www.outdoorhub.com/how-to/2015/06/15/video-make-survivalist-gunpowder-urine/

It seems that lead and sulfur may be mined from nearby Maryland.
http://mineralbliss.blogspot.com/2009/03/mountain-view-lead-mine-in-frederick.html

Otherwise, they can probably use dead car batteries for a lead source.


----------



## SCEMan

Having been a reloader for many years, IMHO the manufacture of loaded rounds (not simply "making" bullets) would be quite a challenge for our intrepid group. Even if they were somehow able to resize fired brass, obtain a source for primers, etc., but had only black powder for a propellant they would be confined to revolvers, and other non-gas operated (AR15, most centerfire semi autos) weapons. Virtually none of the cool "assault-style" rifles and semi-auto pistols they regularly use would function w/o smokeless powder. 



Poppy said:


> Going forward, our group will be making bullets.
> 
> I really don't know how to make gunpowder, so I started looking it up a little bit.
> Potassium nitrite, sulfur, and charcoal.
> 
> Bullets can be made from copper, lead, or even steel, but grinding steel into shape will probably attract a lot of walkers.
> 
> It seems that Virginia supplied a lot of the saltpeter for the potassium nitrite during the Civil War, and the Revolutionary War. They obtained it from caves in South Western Virginia, and some in West Virginia. But it seems that the caves are a bit far for our survivors in Alexandria. They also created Nitrate producing beds, with cow manure, and urine. I wonder if that is part of Eugene's receipe. BUT... they are in farming country, so I guess there are supplies of fertilizer, they may be able to use.
> 
> I did find an interesting video of a guy making black powder out of hay, and urine.
> If there is nothing entertaining on TV, you might give it a look.
> http://www.outdoorhub.com/how-to/2015/06/15/video-make-survivalist-gunpowder-urine/
> 
> It seems that lead and sulfur may be mined from nearby Maryland.
> http://mineralbliss.blogspot.com/2009/03/mountain-view-lead-mine-in-frederick.html
> 
> Otherwise, they can probably use dead car batteries for a lead source.


----------



## DrafterDan

Yes, physically making primers is hard enough, but the real trick is getting the metallurgy correct so that a firing pin actually ignites it.


----------



## Poppy

I'm really curious about the recipe Eugene gave to Rick. 

Our group traveled all the way from Atlanta, to Alexandria, and didn't come across a gun shop? With a reloading press and dies?

Ah yes!... Primers! They'll be a challenge!

Of course, while I was looking into mining lead, and nitrites, I started thinking of already made gun-powder.

Isn't there a huge naval base in Annapolis Maryland?
distance alexandria to annapolis
43 miles.

I remember being on a tour of the USS New Jersey (a WWII Iowa Class Battleship with 16 inch guns) and each gun took a few bags of gunpowder. IIRC they looked like 5-10 gallon containers.
Here are notes: I found

Post World War II Full Charge - 655.0 lbs. (297.1 kg) D839 
Post World War II Reduced Charge - 305.0 lbs. (138.3 kg) D840 
Post World War II Reduced Flashless Charge - 325.0 lbs. (147.4 kg) D845

I'm thinking that if they could get there, and if there are any large gun ships there, just a few bags would let them fill a LOT of brass.

Maybe they can get some large shells, and pull the propellant out of them.

Primers are going to be a challenge.
Are there any primer manufacturers that they may be able to scavenge some?


----------



## Poppy

LOL.. wouldn't it be funny, if they took the trip to Annapolis, and commandeered, and drove a big ship around the horn of Maryland, up the Potomac river to near Alexandria. The New Jersey is accurate to within 250 yards out to almost 20 miles. Her shells will decimate 300 yards in diameter.

Hey Negan... lookie what we have for you! :nana:


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Having been a reloader for many years, IMHO the manufacture of loaded rounds (not simply "making" bullets) would be quite a challenge for our intrepid group. Even if they were somehow able to resize fired brass, obtain a source for primers, etc., but had *only black powder for a propellant they would be confined to revolvers, and other non-gas operated (AR15, most centerfire semi autos) weapons.* Virtually none of the cool "assault-style" rifles and semi-auto pistols they regularly use would function w/o smokeless powder.


What!? No more spray and pray!???
What fun is that? 
What would be the most modern black powder gun? 

Gee, if this was just a tv series, real world physics wouldn't apply, and they'd have magical black powder, and be able to stuff 150 rounds into a 10 round magazine. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

MidnightDistortions said:


> I'm not really digging the current antagonist storyline with Negan, but Rick and the gang had pretty decent successes for awhile now, easily defeated the terminus group and the wolves and despite losing people in the walker horde, they went to town with them so i guess it's time for a more tougher adversary. Although i'd hate to see Eugene leave so early i'm guessing it might be him that got Lucille or maybe Daryl (which i would hate to see happen as well). Glenn i suppose was a trial run earlier in the season for writers because him getting Lucille would have probably gotten fans upset. The same with Daryl so despite thinking he might have been Glenn's replacement that really leaves Eugene or maybe Maggie. I couldn't imagine Carl, Rick or even Abraham getting it but he could have.




Once again, Negan's words indicated that it wasn't Rick or Carl. I can see it being Abraham. Rick checked out, Negan clearly didn't see Carl as a threat. Complete opposite with Abraham. I can see him blowing Negan a kiss to goad him into selecting him so that the others could live.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Having been a reloader for many years, IMHO the manufacture of loaded rounds (not simply "making" bullets) would be quite a challenge for our intrepid group. Even if they were somehow able to resize fired brass, obtain a source for primers, etc., but had only black powder for a propellant they would be confined to revolvers, and other non-gas operated (AR15, most centerfire semi autos) weapons. Virtually none of the cool "assault-style" rifles and semi-auto pistols they regularly use would function w/o smokeless powder.




Picking up brass would be an issue after a protracted gun battle too. You can improvise quite a few steps in the reloading process. I know one technique where two blocks of wood and the correct sized power drill is enough to make a decent bullet mold. But yeah, not a simplistic process overall to churn out ammo en masse.


----------



## Monocrom

DrafterDan said:


> Yes, physically making primers is hard enough, but the real trick is getting the metallurgy correct so that a firing pin actually ignites it.



That's not too difficult actually.... provided one has access to large quantities of a certain something that I won't mention here because it's controversial and just outside the realm of Family Friendly. But what you find inside a primer can be improvised perfectly. Just need access to


----------



## Poppy

DrafterDan said:


> Yes, physically making primers is hard enough, but the real trick is getting the metallurgy correct so that a firing pin actually ignites it.





Monocrom said:


> That's not too difficult actually.... provided one has access to large quantities of a certain something that I won't mention here because it's controversial and just outside the realm of Family Friendly. But what you find inside a primer can be improvised perfectly. Just need access to


Monocrom,
So are you saying that a primer can be re-used, you just have to make the propellant?


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Once again, Negan's words indicated that it wasn't Rick or Carl. *I can see it being Abraham*. Rick checked out, Negan clearly didn't see Carl as a threat. Complete opposite with Abraham. *I can see him blowing Negan a kiss to goad him into selecting him so that the others could live.*



I don't think he is that big of a hero. I'd think that he would want to live so that he could rip Negan a brand new orifice. 

Besides, for other reasons, I believe that it is NOT Abraham.

What was the scientific data that the hard core fans presented that made them change their minds from Daryl to Abraham?


----------



## Poppy

MidnightDistortions said:


> I'm not really digging the current antagonist storyline with Negan, but Rick and the gang had pretty decent successes for awhile now, easily defeated the terminus group and the wolves and despite losing people in the walker horde, they went to town with them so i guess it's time for a more tougher adversary. Although i'd hate to see Eugene leave so early i'm guessing it might be him that got Lucille or maybe Daryl (which i would hate to see happen as well). Glenn i suppose was a trial run earlier in the season for writers because him getting Lucille would have probably gotten fans upset. The same with Daryl so despite thinking he might have been Glenn's replacement that really leaves Eugene or maybe Maggie. I couldn't imagine Carl, Rick or even Abraham getting it but he could have.


If you are thinking Eugene or Maggie, I'll agree with you on Eugene.

I can't imagine them killing Maggie, now. Maybe later, but not now. remember Lori expressing concerns about her unborn baby. What if the fetus dies, will it turn?

It looks like the story tellers are setting some kind of a scene with Maggie and her difficult childbirth. Maybe the baby already turned, but doesn't have any teeth yet. Maggie does appear to have some internal bleeding. I'm sure they can spend an entire episode on Maggie. Killing her off by Negan, would have wasted all the ground work all ready put in place of her pregnancy.


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> It looks like the story tellers are setting some kind of a scene with Maggie and her difficult childbirth. Maybe the baby already turned, but doesn't have any teeth yet.



And that scenario would mark the end of my viewership...

With so many other possibilities for plot and character development that don't require gratuitous shock devices, it would be a shame to see the WD further diminish its pedigree.


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> Monocrom,
> So are you saying that a primer can be re-used, you just have to make the propellant?



Now that's a trick I'd like to see :thinking:


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Season 2, Episode 1

Episode one was exciting from the start. As walkers reach Strand's house, L.A. burns with an unexpected ferocity. Some of the survivors are on the boat. Some still on the beach. Fight is on! But no one dies. Soon on the boat, no one seems like celebrating. Chris' mom is dead from last season. Her body brought on board. Soon, an overloaded boat comes within view. People beg for help. But Strand is having none of that. No way to tell who might be infected. Ironically, Travis (only likeable character on the show) agrees with him. No help is given. 

Soon, Alicia starts playing around with the large two-way radio on-board. She can hear others calling for help. Along with a Coast Guard message saying they cannot help. After awhile, she reaches Jack. A random dude. She does what all girls her age do..... talks too much on the phone (er.... radio). Jack convinces her to ask the others on-board to help him and what is left of his very small group. Alicia tries. But Strand refuses. Putting his foot down. Unfortunately, Alicia said too much. Giving Jack their general coordinates. He then let's her know, after she tells him that they can't come for them, that she needn't worry. He's coming for her! Alicia realizes she's made a terrible mistake....

Earlier, they all hold a funeral for Chris' mom at sea. In what to me was completely predictable, Chris is done with what he considers a B.S. funeral. Walks over to the body, and unceremoniously dumps it over board. This sparks a sort of confrontation between him and his dad. Resulting with Travis getting hit in the face as his son blames him for having shot his mom. Travis' current wife has a talk with Chris. It seems to help. 

During dinner, Chris jumps overboard! Everyone thinks he's committing suicide! Nick jumps in after him, only to learn that Chris just wanted to go for a swim. Things turn for the worst though as numerous floating walkers (floaters?) drift past Nick. A large boat not too far off has capsized. Chances are, the numerous bullet holes in it from automatic fire had a lot to do with that. Nick thinks he can hear someone alive, and dives underneath the boat. Almost getting bit again, he comes back up with the ship's log book. Strand gets a signal from the boat that trouble is on the way. Closing rather fast. And the boat can't outrun it.

Looks like Jack and his buddies, the ones who may have shot up the capsized boat and killed everyone on it, might be coming back to get our little crew of survivors.


----------



## Poppy

Today I read The Walking Dead comic Volume #17 "Something to fear"

It is the episode where we meet Negan and he kills Glenn with Lucille.

It does give a hint of how our crew is going to act in the future.

I'm not sure if reading the comics is a good idea going forward. I read a couple of them, that were older, and many of the names are the same but often their characters are different. It seems that events happen, but differently.


----------



## Poppy

I sensed that Travis agreed with Strand, not so much because he agreed with him, but because he is still non-confrontational at heart. I'm sure we'll see that change as time goes on.

Sooo... Strand hasn't slept for as long as they have been out at sea. Neither has Daniel Salazar. 
Strand says, you have to embrace the madness. I guess we'll find out what that means, eh?

Oh BTW... if anyone has been watching The 100. Alicia was Lexa who recently got killed off.


----------



## tab665

Poppy said:


> If you are thinking Eugene or Maggie, I'll agree with you on Eugene.I can't imagine them killing Maggie, now. Maybe later, but not now. remember Lori expressing concerns about her unborn baby. What if the fetus dies, will it turn?It looks like the story tellers are setting some kind of a scene with Maggie and her difficult childbirth. Maybe the baby already turned, but doesn't have any teeth yet. Maggie does appear to have some internal bleeding. I'm sure they can spend an entire episode on Maggie. Killing her off by Negan, would have wasted all the ground work all ready put in place of her pregnancy.


maybe the fetus dturns zombie and the umbilical cord slowly either transform maggie into a zombie or makes her immune! theres got to be some sort of progress for a "cure" at some point.


----------



## Poppy

Are there comics for FEAR?


----------



## Poppy

tab665 said:


> maybe the fetus dturns zombie and the umbilical cord slowly either transform maggie into a zombie or makes her immune! theres got to be some sort of progress for a "cure" at some point.


Aha!!! you might have hit onto something.

Don't they use umbilical cord blood to harvest T cells and use the T cells in immunotherapy?
hehehe... a cure is on the way!


----------



## Tejasandre

Another apocalypse solved by CPF.


----------



## Monocrom

Tejasandre said:


> Another apocalypse solved by CPF.



It's not like it's the end of the world.


----------



## Poppy

> Originally Posted by *Poppy*
> 
> 
> 
> _It looks like the story tellers are setting some kind of a scene with Maggie and her difficult childbirth. Maybe the baby already turned, but doesn't have any teeth yet.
> _





SCEMan said:


> And that scenario would mark the end of my viewership...
> 
> With so many other possibilities for plot and character development that don't require gratuitous shock devices, it would be a shame to see the WD further diminish its pedigree.


Yeah, and Maggie is pleasant to look at. I don't want to see her go.

I can only imagine that there will be a continuance of "gratuitous shock devices". The writers have a mix of something that is working, to build and maintain a large viewer audience. A mix of back stories and character development, and tragic SHTF scenes. 

While it is possible that the doctor will be a hero, miraculously save Maggie and her baby, and the world will be a wonderful place, where everyone celebrates with cookies and milk Yahoo!!! I guess it could happen. There is HOPE for a re-population of the planet with LIVING Walking People 

BUT...

It seems whenever there is a glimmer of hope, there is a tragedy. I imagine... somethings coming.
hahaha... like that prediction took a crystal ball eh?


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> I can only imagine that there will be a continuance of "gratuitous shock devices". The writers have a mix of something that is working, to build and maintain a large viewer audience. A mix of back stories and character development, and tragic SHTF scenes.



I'm fine with SHTF scenes when they effectively advance a plot line. But not when the writers want to force direction with unrealistic actions & behavior. Unfortunately that's been the case too often this year IMHO.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> I'm fine with SHTF scenes when they effectively advance a plot line. But not when the writers want to force direction with unrealistic actions & behavior. Unfortunately that's been the case too often this year IMHO.


I'm sure you're right, but could you give an example of what you are referring to?

I was great at math and science, not so much English literature.


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> I'm sure you're right, but could you give an example of what you are referring to?



Whew, where to start.
After many seasons of displaying common sense tactical behavior, this year most of the principals began acting like Alexandrians. 
Some examples; talking loudly in unknown wooded areas with full knowledge the Saviors are around (gee what could go wrong?); leaving Alexandria in small groups without notifying Rick (or each other); displaying uncharacteristic naivety (e.g., Darryl tricked into losing his bike, Rick and Daryl being conned by Jesus).
And in a complete reversal of the semi-believable (for TV) firearm usage; Carol's "machine gun up my sleeve" trick takes the cake. :shakehead

I felt like I was watching an old GET SMART episode with Agent 86's "finger gun".


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Whew, where to start.
> After many seasons of displaying common sense tactical behavior, this year most of the principals began acting like Alexandrians.
> Some examples; talking loudly in unknown wooded areas with full knowledge the Saviors are around (gee what could go wrong?); leaving Alexandria in small groups without notifying Rick (or each other); displaying uncharacteristic naivety (e.g., Darryl tricked into losing his bike, Rick and Daryl being conned by Jesus).
> And in a complete reversal of the semi-believable (for TV) firearm usage; Carol's "machine gun up my sleeve" trick takes the cake. :shakehead
> 
> I felt like I was watching an old GET SMART episode with Agent 86's "finger gun".


Oh NOW I see what you mean!

Yeah... every once in a while they prove that it is a TV show, and not reality.

Where you roll your eyes, lean back in your chair and say out loud...
What!? Are you friggen kidding me!?

There were a number of things in that Jesus episode that were unbelievably stupid.
He drove away in their truck at 50 miles an hour. They RAN after it, literally RAN after it. Then when they came across the soda machine, they took a couple of sips, and RAN... REALLY!? Wasn't there a bronco or K5 Blazer at the gas station? Maybe that's what Jesus was driving? Also... they were low on calories, the kids are hungry. They have the energy to RUN for MILES?

Also. They drove the truck into the middle of a field. How the heck did it back itself up so the the back of the truck was facing the lake? Only idk 15 feet away? Then of course it rolled backwards into the lake and completely submerged.

They didn't go back the next day with another truck and a tow strap?

Yeah... I already commented on Carol's smg in her sleeve, and then when she was out of ammo, it became a double action trigger.


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> Oh NOW I see what you mean!
> Yeah... every once in a while they prove that it is a TV show, and not reality.
> I already commented on Carol's smg in her sleeve, and then when she was out of ammo, it became a double action trigger.



I'm still waiting for the empty brass to fall out of her pants...:laughing:


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> I'm still waiting for the empty brass to fall out of her pants...:laughing:


It's amazing that she got off more than a single round without it jamming.

Maybe the primers won't be dented, and they can get refilled :laughing:


----------



## Tejasandre

Monocrom said:


> It's not like it's the end of the world.



Lol.


----------



## tab665

then again isnt the whole thing absurd that the walkers bite can actually puncture skin at this point? given the premise of the show, im able to overlook the silly bits... well except Glenn and the dumpster.


----------



## Monocrom

+1 on Glenn and the dumpster. That was their (likely) "jumping the shark" moment. There is some doubt if the show will go beyond season 7.

As for teeth, not sure how long it takes for a set of teeth to fall out after death.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> As for teeth, not sure how long it takes for a set of teeth to fall out after death.



Not to mention rigor mortis.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Not to mention rigor mortis.




Well, that actually does make sense as after a certain number of hours, rigor mortis goes away and the body becomes soft and flexible again.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> +1 on Glenn and the dumpster. That was their (likely) "jumping the shark" moment. *There is some doubt if the show will go beyond season 7.
> *
> As for teeth, not sure how long it takes for a set of teeth to fall out after death.


Who ever is spreading that rumor, *don't listen to them*.

MASH ran for ten years/seasons. I think that "Friends" did too.

Considering that


> The series premiere of "Fear The Walking Dead," the companion to AMC's "Walking Dead"series, brought in 10.1 million viewers on Sunday night, a number that made it the top series premiere in cable history.


And that viewership is still strong, IMO there is no way that AMC will kill the show as long as they can sell advertising space on it.

I am concerned that Fear, is going to be a remake of the 60's era, "Lost in space", where they pull into a different port of call each week, run into a pile of crap and move onto the next port of call for more crap, then the Fear... will stink!

Certainly the writers of TWD can continue for another few years, keep it interesting, and bring in advertising revenues.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Season 2, Episode2

So it seems the series is getting better. But, episode 2 is a stand-alone episode. Doesn't make any sense for a series with very limited episodes. Only one thing occurred during the episode that is going to be applied to upcoming episodes in the season. But more on that later.

Trying to lose the ship tracking them, Strand decides the best approach is to follow a coast and hide in a cove. The group decides on a small island with a Ranger Station on it. Just before that, Travis examines the other ship's log. Bad news! San Diego is not safe! Not one bit!! So, they need a new destination. Approaching their hiding spot, Madison sees a light come on in a house.... twice. Most of them go on land. Hoping to get some answers, maybe some supplies. (Which seems to be an odd issue. At first, Strand's boat was described as having plenty of supplies. But Travis recently described it as having no supplies. [Sad when the writers can't make up their minds.]) Mr. Salazar and his his daughter decide to stay with the boat. He doesn't trust Strand. Wants to make sure that Strand doesn't take off and leave everyone there. Salazar's daughter breaks his heart by understanding that the world is a cruel place that very recently got worse. She's starting to understand why her father did the horrendous things he did in the past. This bothers him.

Travis makes contact with the Head of the family, George. They get along. George admires Travis' culture and background. Namely, devotion to family and their sacred land. This bothers Travis a bit since he's far from a traditionalist. But George definitely is, and believes in those values. He also seems to believe that Humanity is getting its Just Desserts for its behavior. And, that this sort of Apocalypse was to an extent; inevitable. Travis also learns that not only is San Diego out, but so is the entire west coast all the way up to Canada as possible safe havens to land at. Speaking of being "out," so is the entire western half of America! The Undead are officially everywhere in the nation. 

George has a wife (Melissa), an older son (Seth), and two smaller children (Willa & Harry). There are walkers on the island, and more show up washed ashore, daily. Plus, a huge population of Undead tourists on the other end of the island who could come up any day now. With little more than a chain-link fence to keep them at bay, along with one hunting rifle and (likely) very limited ammo for it. 

Turns out, unlike what was said earlier by George, Melissa intentionally put the light on in the window to get their attention. She's got M.S. and without any way to control it now, she knows her time is limited. She also knows that Seth is the embodiment of his father. He'd rather die than leave the island. But Melissa wants Madison to take her two younger children with them on the boat. That way, they'll have a chance at Life instead of getting eaten by those scores of hungry, Undead tourists one day soon. 

Earlier, druggie Nick was snooping around for drugs to get his next fix. He finds some very powerful poison pills hidden inside a small globe in George's room, when Willa interrupts him so they can go off and draw together. He hastily puts everything back in place.... right in front of her. (Yeah, it's gonna get _*really*_ bad.) Afterwards, fearing that George the possible Doomsday Survivalist might be planning to poison his whole family; Nick spills the beans to his parents. Madison is now determined more than ever to take the children. Travis is hesitant. Clearly, part of him wants nothing to do with basically kidnapping children away from their loving father. Travis agrees to talk to him, to try to reason with George. Well.... Screw that!

Before Travis has a chance to say anything, Harry comes down with some grave news.... What he says leaves us wondering as to just what actually took place. Either George poisoned Willa to death. Or, she got curious. Climbed up, found the globe, opened it, and swallowed one of the pills (chewed on it?) thinking it was candy that her father was hiding from them because they likely ran out of it awhile ago. The way Harry delivered the sad news makes it sound like the former. But judging from George's reaction, it was clearly the latter. Plus, it's inconclusive why he had that poison. Plenty of good reasons to keep some on hand. Also, inconclusive if he's even a survivalist at all. Let alone, a crazy one. (Lots of folks have odd beliefs.) 

And, you guessed it.... "bad" goes to "horrendous" in the blink of an eye! Willa turns, Melissa thinks her daughter is not dead, and gets bit. George seeing this, tells Travis to take Harry with them. He then sits on the floor, waiting for his Undead daughter to finish him off too. Now just before all that, the boat's sensors tell Strand that the pursuing ship is no longer chasing them. The hiding spot worked like a charm. Strand gets ready to leave the island very soon. While Strand is away, Mr. Salazar starts snooping around himself. He soon finds a hidden chest in the same room as the captain's chair. In it are maps outlining directions to Mexico.... Oh! And a full-functioning Heckler & Koch MP5 .9mm sub-machine gun! Considering what he used to do in the "Good Old Days" he's very familiar with how it works. If we needed even more proof that Strand is up to something, a mysterious phone conversation on a satellite phone leaves us with zero doubt. 

The others return to the boat with Harry. Seth confronts them. He wants his little brother back, and is ready to kill anyone who tries to stop him. Salazar gets the drop on him (he still has the Beretta M9 from last season) but Madison asks him not to shoot. They return Harry to a desperate Seth after trying to get through to him that they should both come with them. Strand is the only one happy to see both boys getting off the ship (which by the way, may or may not actually be his). On the pier, walker mom (Melissa) approaches the two boys. Asked to possibly get involved, Salazar coldly points out that Seth has a rifle. They sail off. 

Once again, exciting. But other than the discovery of the sailing maps to Mexico and the MP5 that Strand was apparently hiding from everyone, nothing in the episode to drive the season along. It was filler. Exciting and dramatic stand-alone, filler.


----------



## Poppy

S2E2 was a waste of time, all we learned was that the walking dead are not limited to the West coast but are across Colorado, and have breached the Continental divide. I am sure that the Rio Grande isn’t enough to stop it from spreading into Mexico, or South America. And with flights all over the world, I would assume that it has affected/infected the entire planet.

That Ranger station was on a tourist island. Lookie here.. swimmer walkers.

The concept of the Abigail going from port to port with a different cast each week, and constantly running out to sea each week to move onto its next episode, does NOT excite me in the least. Also, the Abigail while being a beautiful ship, can only do 20 knots, if he taxes the engines too hard. REALLY? It reminds me of the “Battlestar Galactica” a huge friggen “Battle Ship” that never goes to battle, and at the slightest hint of Cylons, sticks it’s tail between it’s legs, and runs. Hoping that they weren’t seen.

So this week they hid in a cove, next week in a nebula? ooops, maybe in a storm at sea that the faster vessel won't be able to travel through, or it's radar won't work sufficiently well. Will they somewhere along the line create Radar chaffe? floating buoys with radar attracting aluminum foil or something? 

The land people have walkers, the boat people have swimmers, what will the airplane people have?

Hopefully they'll generate a decent story line with the airplane people. 

IDK, I figure that I’ll give FTWD another couple of episodes before I decide if I will continue to watch it. Maybe they’ll do something good with the airplane people, but so far the boat people are a major disappointment.


----------



## Poppy

FTWD S2E3,
Geez... another disappointing episode.
There are snippets of coming attractions for S2E4 @ AMC.com 
From those snippets, it looks like E4 may be better. All we can do is hope. eh?


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> FTWD S2E3,
> Geez... another disappointing episode.



Ditto. I wish Strand would force the miserable group off his boat at gunpoint, and the series would follow his exploits in the future.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Ditto. I wish Strand would force the miserable group off his boat at gunpoint, and the series would follow his exploits in the future.


Speaking of Strand,
When in jail, he stated that he could use the talents of the junkie, Nick. OK... so I've been told that junkies are often very street smart, and know how to live, and thrive in a post apocalyptic world. 

I imagine that Strand has been talking to drug cartel kingpins, on his satellite phone. Armed to the teeth, they could take out entire villages of walkers, is that his plan?

Anyone want to venture any guesses?


----------



## Monocrom

Fear the Walking Dead ~ Season 2, episode 3

Alrighty.... For those who never saw it before, check out "Fear The Walking Dead: Flight 462" on amc.com for the 16 part (not a typo) backstory regarding Alex, Jake, Michael (the dumb-*** who should've kept his mouth shut) and the other passengers (living, dead, or Undead) whom we see at the start and later on in this week's episode of Fear The Walking Dead. Honestly, checking out the webisodes isn't necessary. But will make this filler episode a bit more enjoyable.

We get Alex, Jake and others in a life raft after the plane crashed down. Jake is badly burned. After another passenger in the raft tries to kill him before he dies, comes back and murders them all; Alex kills the passenger instead. Michael suggests Alex put poor Jake out of his misery. Which off-screen gets him killed by Alex. Madison gets told by Daniel of the plan Strand has for heading to Mexico. Which turns out to be Baja California. she confronts him, and he tells her of a sanctuary there where they'll all be safe. But that he has a limited amount of time to get there. They still don't trust each other, but end up on the very same page. So does Travis. But that happens a bit later. First, Michael's dumb-*** walker corpse ends up in the sea.... clogging up the boat's intake. So, the boat don't go. Travis works to fix it, despite basically having barely a clue what he's doing. Oh well!

Alicia spots luggage from the plane littering a beach. They need supplies and clothes, so off they go in a raft to get all that. Daniel goes with the kiddies (except for his daughter who stays behind due to her infected bullet-wound shoulder, from running out of meds.). Chris being Chris, wanders off by himself to screw around and get himself into trouble after they land on shore. He finds the plane. Two walkers, and a very much alive Alan.... with a broken back, still strapped into his plane seat. Definitely broken since when Chris frees him, we see his severed lower spine poking out of his back. He asks Chris for help. It takes Chris awhile to get that Alan is asking him to put him out of his misery (instead of wanting a drink of water). Chris does so, but damn he makes a mess of it. Bashing Alan's skull in. 

While looking for Chris, Daniel encounters Alex.... being chased by a small army of walkers! (Bet he wishes he had brought that H&K MP5 instead of just his Beretta M9.) Meanwhile, Nick being Nick, falls into a giant sand pit after seeing a walker trapped waist down in it, being eaten by crabs! Nick kills the walker with a folding knife he found earlier inside a piece of luggage. Then, another walker falls in on top of him! Meanwhile, Daniel, Alex, Alicia, and Chris fight for their lives! A blood-soaked Nick comes to the rescue! And then he dies!!! Oops, no scratch that. The blood belongs to the walker who fell on top of him. He's fine. He then soon realizes that being covered in walker blood acts as camouflage against walkers. Sadly, Nick the druggie is fine. They all are.

Alex goes for the raft with Jake still alive inside of it. The motorized rubber dingy pulls the life raft back to Strand's boat. Which Travis managed to unclog and fix just in the nick of time. Strand insists that their two new guests don't come on-board. Madison, agrees. And so does Travis. To the shock of Alicia. But Madison agrees that they'll tow them and give them food and water, a few supplies; while they stay on the rubber life raft. As murderous Alex tells Jake that this is the worst of it, that every day from now on will only get a little bit better as time goes on.... Strand walks up to the tow line and severs it with a meat cleaver. He told Madison earlier that on water, the real danger is people. Strangers, along with those you know. So he's not taking any chances. Though Madison saw him do it, she says nothing to Strand as he walks away from the now adrift life raft. 

Yeah, that's pretty much it for the filler. Highlights include Travis diving under the boat with a dedicated dive light. Couldn't get a good look at it, but let's be realistic; it's either a Pelican model or one from Underwater Kinetics (UK). Since those two pretty much have that category of lights all to themselves. 

For those who did see the Flight 462 webisodes awhile ago, well.... Now you know how it ends. After having watched 16 parts of it exclusively online, the ending is in episode 3 of Season 2 of Fear the Walking Dead.... on television. Yeah.... :ironic:

Tune in tonight for episode 4, if you're still hungry. Don't be too upset if the bread they feed you has just as much sawdust mixed in as episode 3. 

(Bonus points to those who understand the reference.)


----------



## Poppy

So... the boat people are learning to adapt pretty darn quickly.

At this point, I think that they have all killed walkers, except maybe Ofilia Salazar?
*
Chris is really coming along quickly.* At first, he was angry at his dad, not understanding how killing his mom was a mercy killing. He was walking anger. He demonstrated how he could be explosive when swinging the pick axe, killing zombies through the fence at the Ranger Station. I wondered if he was going to be careless and reckless, and a danger to the group.

Later, in this episode, he did a brutal, mercy killing to the lone, alive, passenger on the downed plane.

In coming attractions for tonight's show, people in a raft want to come aboard the Abigail, and he turns to one of the girls, (I didn't catch which one) and asks... "should I kill them?" 

It seems that he made amends with his dad Travis, and has no qualms about killing anyone who is the slightest threat, living or dead.


----------



## Poppy

So what do you think about Strand cutting Alex, and Jake loose in the raft, out at sea?

When I saw that, I thought that was heartless. Perhaps repulsive.

Then I wondered, why I felt that way? Was it because, I had already grown fond of Alex on the flight? And that she was on her honor taking care of Jake?

I wondered, was that Strand's way of showing them all.... look, I am not kidding. We are NOT bringing anyone on board. We are NOT sharing any supplies that we have with ANYone. You might try to compromise... but NO compromise.

I tried to rationalize his actions. 
Considering that Alex may be a threat, or may become one. He wouldn't want her on-board. And attached to the boat with a rope. Is the same as being on-board. Not physically on-board, but all she would have to do, is pull herself up to the boat, and then climb on-board. So... cut her loose, and you don't have to worry about her, as a threat.

Further... the longer she is attached to the boat, when she runs out of the limited supplies that they gave her, he'll be pressured by the others to give her more. Certainly he doesn't want that.

So what do you think?... Is she going to go all Michonne on him (as the Governor)?
I am certainly hoping that we see more of her.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Season 2, episode 4

Okay, more exciting episode. Not a filler. But made very little sense. So, Strand sends Nick on-shore to make contact with a friend who'll get them into Mexico. Nick covers himself in walker guts, and goes and makes contact. Also.... we learn that a flimsy screen on a tent door will stop a walker from getting through. Who knew!  (So just pitch a tent, and stay there, so you'll be safe. Too bad Rick and the others didn't get the memo. No reason to hide in a filthy prison and maintain the walls.) 

Meanwhile, out of the clear blue, a pregnant woman and two dudes in a raft pull up to the ship and get on-board. Chris being Chris, points a gun at them, asks if should shoot them; and does nothing. No adults on watch! Brilliant!  Strand secretly notices, and goes to grab his H&K MP5. Yeah, the one that Daniel found and apparently unloaded, and hid the magazine! Son of a.... 

So, despite the girl actually being pregnant, they're raiders! And soon take over the ship, tying up everyone except Strand. He tries to make a break for it. His raft gets shot up. One of the raiders is the dude Alicia so openly spoke with on the portable radio, episodes back. Yeah, they came out of nowhere to find Strand's boat because.... The writers couldn't figure out a plausible way for them to be there. Strand has the keys, so Travis is forced to hot-wire the boat for much of the rest of the episode. Then waiting around for the raider's leader, Connor, to show up. (No, seriously; that's the main story-line in this episode.) Meanwhile, Daniel works on getting his hands free.

We also get treated to a look into Strand's past. One in which he rolled a guy. But the guy was rich and Strand was in a suit. $36,000 later, after using the guy's credit cards, the guy and a buddy confront Strand.... in the nicest way possible!! No cops, no arrest, no nothing. Strand stole from him because he lost everything (investments and all his money) thanks to hurricane Katrina. The guy lets him pay him back, over time. We then learn that the two have a close business relationship following their "confrontation." We learn that the guy is gay. And that he and Strand have a much closer relationship than what was first hinted at.

We still have no clue if Strand is gay. Let's face it, he's the type who uses people to get what he wants. So he might just be using his *very* close friend for money and the very luxurious lifestyle he enjoys with him. (Though if Strand is gay, it would explain his fascination with Nick.) Speaking of whom, Nick finds Strand's friend. The guy (who also showed up when Strand was "confronted" years ago), is surprised to hear there's a whole family he now has to get across the border into Mexico. Connor arrives on the boat, but doesn't stay long. Alicia uses her charms on the guy she communicated with on the hand-held two-way radio, to convince him to help her and her family. He contacts Connor before Connor's arrival on the boat. He, Alicia, Travis, and the pregnant raider leave. 

They leave behind a red-head woman with an assault rifle, and a tall lanky dude. On the way back to the boat with Strand's contact, Nick uses binoculars to see they have a major problem! The contact grabs a scoped assault rifle and shoots Red in the head. Lanky dude is next. The last guy gets stabbed by Madison, and then Chris tries to finish the job. (But the guy survives, for now.) Daniel grabs Red's weapon. The contact tells them they're not getting into Mexico without Strand. Even though Daniel wanted to let Strand die out there on the water. Soon, they find him. Alive, but far from well. 

It was nice to see no filler, but the writers must have been suffering from some major writer's block. No clue how to explain the raiders finding the boat. _"No problem. Let's just have them show up completely out of no where." _Brilliant!


----------



## Poppy

S2E4 was perhaps the best episode so far ... eh.. maybe not, but at least better than the last couple.

It opens with Nick swimming to shore with a waterproof bag of clothes in tow. He comes upon a tent city along the beach, that is vacant, except for a lone walker. He attracts him by banging pots, and lures him to a tent, where he kills him, and then covers himself with his stinking rotting blood.

There are search lights, searching the water, from both, boats, and a helicopter. It is unfathomable, that they could have parked the Abigail far enough away to avoid detection, and that Nick could swim that far to get to the beach undetected. Oh yeah... it's fiction.

Then there is a five second scene (if that long) that we see that there are many dots of light either on shore, or perhaps they are in a harbor. The Abigail has her cabin lights ON. She is NOT trying to hide.

Ofelia Salazar and Chris are up on the flying bridge when a raft with two men and a pregnant woman approach the boat and climb up onto the swimming deck. Chris wants to know... "should I shoot?" and he and Ofelia go to the stern to see the intruders starting to climb up the ladder. Again... he asks "should I shoot?" Ofelia puts her hand on his gun, and pushes it down so that he lowers it. Chris starts screaming for his dad.

I was happy to see that he had made the transition from mercy killing to being ready to kill to protect his family, (not just walkers). He hadn't quite made the Shane transition, yet, and still needed approval from others, but I am sure that is about to change.

Our boat people certainly are not the Rick Grimes group yet, and although Daniel had a shotgun, Chris a hand gun, and I am not sure if Travis also had a gun, the two young men overpowered them and took their weapons. Madison had taken the preggie down below to her cabin, and instead of having Alicia come with her, told Alicia to stay in her room. The preggie surprised attacked her, knocked her out and tied her hands.

The rest of the people got tied up, but not Alicia who came topside, and recognized the voice and the story being told by Jack, (her boy friend on the radio a couple of episodes ago).

Strand goes for his HK, only to find that Daniel removed and hid the magazine, rendering the gun useless. Strand tries to escape in the raft, only to get shot. Oh... BTW he has the keys to start the boat with him.

Travis delays for time trying to figure out how to hot wire the computerized boat to start it without the keys. hahaaa... this is the guy who needed the idiots guide to motor-boating to figure out how to clear out the filter for coolent water intake for the engine. Well, he manages in the nick of time.

The captors are waiting for Connor to arrive to assess the situation. Alicia starts to use her female attributes to see if she can manipulate Jack into assuring safety for her family.

(I think that she feels like she was tricked and betrayed by him, and that she has smartened up really quickly).

IN the mean time... 
Nick covered in blood, enters a fenced in community. When he sees a walker, he imitates a walker's walk, and gets right past it. There is a chuckle on his face. He has an address, where he is to meet a contact, Luis Flores, Thomas Abigail's body guard. 

From a back story we learned a bit about Strand, and his business, and personal relationship with Thomas Abigail (who is VERY wealthy). Strand WAS wealthy, but hurricane Katrina wiped out his real estate investments. He is broke. And a shrewd opportunist. It seems that Thomas is gay, Strand, may be, may be NOT. 

Strand wants to get back to Mexico where Thomas has a villa. (At least, that is what I think).

Back on the boat...
Maddie and Ofelia have their hands tied with wires in front of them, while Chris, and Daniel's hands are tied behind their backs. Maddie keeps working on the preggie girl psychologically, to keep her distracted while Daniel tries to get his wires loose. In the mean time, Travis manages to place a pry-bar between cushions top side, as he continues to try to get the engines started. Ofelia joins in badgering the preggie. They are starting to act as a team.

Connor arrives, takes Alicia, and Travis, Jack and the preggie back with him. He leaves a red head female, and a lanky guy each with rifles, and the guy who held a gun on Travis all the while. There are now three armed invaders, with instructions to put the boat people on a boat and take them to shore. Yeah... that's not going to happen. They are all going to get killed.

Nick... locates Luis, they get into a zodiak and are on their way to the Abigail. Nick sees that there are people on the boat with guns, and Luis makes two incredible head shots, and kills the red head, and the lanky guy.

As the third guy walks by, Daniel grabs the guy's shot-gun, Ofelia grabs the guy from behind, and slams him into a wall, while Maddie grabs the pry-bar, and runs him through with it, (from behind and right, a good kidney shot). Chris grabs the guy, one hand at his throat, the other on the pry-bar sticking out of his belly. Wiggling it to cause more pain. He'd kill that SOB except that Daniel stopped him ( in the coming attractions we see that Daniel is applying his "special talents" to get additional information out of him, so that they can rescue Travis, and Alicia).

They are FINALLY A TEAM!!! :thumbsup:

Luis and Nick, tie up to the swimming platform and climb aboard.
Luis tells them all that without Strand they are not getting into Mexico.

In the ending scene, Maddie alone in the zodiak, rescues Strand.


----------



## Poppy

On talking dead, it's been mentioned that Maddie has a dark secret or dark past.

I don't see it. That'd be ok by me, but I guess I missed it. What leads anyone to think that?


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Fear The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5 "Captive"*

Poppy's synopsis of Fear the walking dead S2E5 “Captive”
If you haven't seen it yet, you may not want to read any further, until you have.


The episode opens with Connor making a gourmet steak for Alicia in a dirty, working boat, galley. His “NY Strip Steaks were the only thing that got the crews through the day.” A little dream catcher hangs in the back-ground, while Patsy Cline's “I'm falling to pieces” plays in the back-ground. 
Connor seems like a nice guy, who explains that he has to make choices, and can't take everyone in. She'll be happy here. He's evasive when she asks about her family.


He leaves to attend to the generator that failed, and preggie steals Alicia's meal, and exits, leaving Alicia alone in the galley. She finds a way out, and up onto the front deck. We see that the boat she is on is in dry dock. It's about 100 foot metal hull fishing troller. There are other larger fishing boats in dry-dock, and a dozen or so 30-50 foot pleasure craft in the water. A few tugs etc.


Meanwhile, back on the Abigail, Daniel and Chris have the impaled guy, Reed, who turns out to be Connor's younger brother, tied to a chair with the crowbar still sticking out of his gut. The kid goes on about how tough he and Connor are, but Daniel knows the kid is really just scared. The kid tells Daniel that Connor has a dozen men, five boats, 3... We are led to believe that Daniel is applying his special talents for obtaining information, but found out that he was really just treating the kids wound.


He's not inherently mean, just does what he needs to do.


He leaves Chris to “keep an eye” on Reed, just to give him something to do.
He goes back up to the bridge, where we see Strand lying down, recovering. Daniel tells Maddie that they are looking for a cluster of five boats. They find them on radar, and head in that direction, (North). Luis wants them to continue South,but Strand gives Maddie ½ a day to try a rescue. He was obligated to her for saving his life. “Now we're even.”


Apparently, Luis has money, and arrangements for two people to get across the border, not nine. Strand intercedes with“everything is a negotiation.”


Back to Alicia and Jack. She is given the chore: use the ship's radar to choose which mid-to large size boats will be attacked, for supplies. She realizes that she has to be complicit if she has any chance at survival or at saving her family. She sees, and realizes that the Abigail is on its way back to them.Jack is not alarmed, because once captured it was to be brought back.


Travis is in some kind of a holding cell, and who arrives? Alex! She told Connor about the Abigail, and personally wanted Travis. The kid in the raft was dying after they ran out of fresh water, and she had to mercy kill him. She blames Travis. But after Travis explains that he had to mercy kill his ex-wife, she seems to relent a bit. Maybe.


Back on board the Abigail, Maddie confronts Strand about sending Nick on any expeditions, she's worried that he could get killed, but I think she is also secretly concerned that Nick might go looking for a fix.


Back again to Alicia and Jack... they are planning to run away together to look for her family. One has to wonder, who is lying to whom? Alicia realizes that the Abigail is coming back too soon to have been able to drop off her family, and assumes that they were killed instead. Jack says that Reed is the bad guy, not Connor.


Back on the Abigail, Strand and Daniel show a growing respect for each other:
Daniel to Strand.. “You surprise me.You have no skin in this.”
Strand... “Neither do you.”
“Look... it's time to knock on the front door” 


Oh NO!!! While Maddie is negotiating with Connor to trade his brother Reed for her family, we hear a gun-shot. Chris killed Reed, with a head shot.


Fortunately, he didn't kill the brain,and Reed turns. Nick was going to kill the zombie, but fortunately Daniel was there to stop him, and sticks zombie Reed to the wall with the crowbar while he figures out how he is going to make this work.


Ah... put a bag over zombie Reed's head and trade him like that.
As a side note: Daniel starts hearing voices from the past.

Connor can't find Alicia and only brings Travis for the trade. Maddie makes the trade anyway. She pushes the hooded zombie to Connor, and when he pulls off the hood, zombie Reed bites Connor's arm.


Alicia gets to the fantail of the dry-docked boat and slides down it into the water where Travis and her mom are waiting in the zodiak. Off to the Abigail with Jack standing on the stern of the dry-docked boat.


Another side note: Alex told Travis that Connor said he could USE her. “No one uses me.”


We didn't see anyone kill zombie Reed,and are left to wonder will Connor die, or will someone amputate his arm?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Fear The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5 "Captive"*

Hey guys, new Walking Dead news.... Picture Glenn and Daryl dressed in black, riding side-by-side down the road on a pair of motorbikes, when they come upon a beige Toyota sedan that was clearly part of an accident since it has front-end damage. They can see people around, and they stop to help.

Now before some of you get upset, or perhaps get *really* happy at this news. (Hey! Both Daryl and Glenn survived the encounter with Negan!) Ah, no....

See, that's not a scene in an upcoming episode of The Walking Dead sometime during Season 7. Yeah, the above happened in real life. Both Norman and Steven stuck around to help the accident victims until police and EMTs arrived. Accident took place a couple of days ago. Not far from where episodes of the show were being filmed. Also, it was right around then that the show's Producers filmed the reveal scene of just who got killed. So yeah, they could have been heading home or heading to the bar after filming that scene. It's possible. 

So if you love Norman Reedus, now you have another reason to love him.


----------



## Greta

*Re: Fear The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5 "Captive"*

A few posts in this thread have been temporarily removed.

This thread has been going for over six years now - and going quite well with the "rules" we have all unanimously established for this thread out of courtesy and respect for others. Newcomers to this thread who have only recently started participating are NOT welcome to change those "rules" just because they don't like them or agree with them. It's just flat out RUDE. You don't just walk into someone's house and decide you don't like what channel they are watching on TV or how their furniture is arranged and just change it without any regard whatsoever for how they do things. Likewise, you don't do it here in this thread.

For the record... AGAIN!! -

Reviews, recaps, synopsis, and/or spoilers for a current episode will not be posted in this thread until the day of the episode following that episode. IOW - If the first airing of the show airs on Sunday evening, you MAY NOT post any reviews, recaps, synopsis and/or spoilers until the following Sunday evening. This policy - which has served us well and, in general, has been respected by all who have participated in this thread up until recently - is out of respect for those who may not get a chance to watch the current episode until later in the week. 

Those who feel the need to constantly violate this "rule" will have their posts removed and will not be welcome to participate in this thread any further. 

The synopsis post that has been removed will be restored on Sunday evening.

Don't push me any further on this - I've had enough of people trying to spoil things for others just because they don't like how things are. If you really can't wait, then please... by all means!... go find another forum on the internet that will better accommodate you.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Fear The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5 "Captive"*

Greta,
You made a good analogy to how RUDE it would be to walk into someone's house and change the channels on the TV. I get it. My BAD.

I would like to be clear, that I am NOT trying to spoil things for others.
I am trying, and have been trying for a few months, to stimulate discussion on the forum.

IMO, the discussion of Fear The Walking Dead, is NOT going well.

Season 2 Episode 1 of FEAR The Walking Dead aired April 10, here and April 11, in the UK. 
A synopsis was posted April 17.

Since then, despite my efforts to get some discussion going, *there has not been a single post of discussion* of FEAR TWD. Actually... only One, by SCEMan. 

Tonight Episode 6 will air.

----------------------------

Due to the lack of involvement of members here, I have joined a couple of other discussion forums.
I have found, (and I must say that I was not surprised):

Most of the discussion occurs during, immediately after, and the following couple of days after the initial showing. Four days later there is very little discussion. *A week later, there is no discussion*, but rather they are waiting for the next show.

The rules here, prohibit discussion for a week, and then there is no discussion.

I would prefer to have a discussion with friends here, than with others, there. But if that is how it has to be, then so be it. 

At the risk of making you more angry with me than you probably already are, once again, I'd like to suggest that discussion is permitted after the episode has been posted to AMC.com which I think is Tuesday or Wednesday. That may stimulate participation.


----------



## Greta

*Re: Fear The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5 "Captive"*



Poppy said:


> Greta,
> You made a good analogy to how RUDE it would be to walk into someone's house and change the channels on the TV. I get it. My BAD.
> 
> I would like to be clear, that I am NOT trying to spoil things for others.
> I am trying, and have been trying for a few months, to stimulate discussion on the forum.
> 
> IMO, the discussion of Fear The Walking Dead, is NOT going well.
> 
> Season 2 Episode 1 of FEAR The Walking Dead aired April 10, here and April 11, in the UK.
> A synopsis was posted April 17.
> 
> Since then, despite my efforts to get some discussion going, *there has not been a single post of discussion* of FEAR TWD. Actually... only One, by SCEMan.
> 
> Tonight Episode 6 will air.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Due to the lack of involvement of members here, I have joined a couple of other discussion forums.
> I have found, (and I must say that I was not surprised):
> 
> Most of the discussion occurs during, immediately after, and the following couple of days after the initial showing. Four days later there is very little discussion. *A week later, there is no discussion*, but rather they are waiting for the next show.
> 
> The rules here, prohibit discussion for a week, and then there is no discussion.
> 
> I would prefer to have a discussion with friends here, than with others, there. But if that is how it has to be, then so be it.
> 
> At the risk of making you more angry with me than you probably already are, once again, I'd like to suggest that discussion is permitted after the episode has been posted to AMC.com which I think is Tuesday or Wednesday. That may stimulate participation.



Did it ever occur to you that people do not WANT to participate in a discussion of FWD? That maybe MANY folks who are diehard TWD fans are NOT FWD fans? I'm not. I don't even watch FWD. I tried when it first came out. But never made it passed episode 3, I think. It just didn't catch my interest and still hasn't. 

As I've said - this thread has been going on for 6 years now. Participation has typically been for a day or two around new episodes and that's about it. We've all been pretty satisfied with that and I'm going to go out on a limb and guess no one has lost any sleep cuz it's that way. You can't FORCE people to participate. And you can't FORCE people to be interested in something that just simply are not. 

And you can't FORCE anyone in this thread to change something that has just simply been the way it has been for 6 years. 

Good for you that you've found other forums that are more in line with the way you want things :twothumbs


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Fear The Walking Dead Season 2 Episode 5 "Captive"*



Greta said:


> Did it ever occur to you that people do not WANT to participate in a discussion of FWD? <SNIP>
> You can't FORCE people to participate. And you can't FORCE people to be interested in something that just simply are not.
> <SNIP>
> Good for you that you've found other forums that are more in line with the way you want things :twothumbs


Sure it occurred to me that there may be a general lack of interest in FWD. Three weeks ago, I was going to give it two more episodes to get better, or I was going to bail on it. IMO, it has gotten better, but time will tell whether or not I stay with it.

I still think that discussing yesterday's news is more interesting/exciting than discussing LAST WEEK's news. Hardly anyone does that. I guess, we'll have to agree to disagree.

Certainly one, can not FORCE people to participate, all one can do is to ENCOURAGE participation.

For now... it looks like it is a dead thread.

LOL... regarding finding other forums? Gee... they are all over the internet  I even found one about flashlights! :thumbsup: Imagine that!


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Season 2, episode 5

In this episode, things seem to get sorted out with Connor and his men; and rather quickly. He tries to charm Alicia with steak. But fails. She's soon put to work as someone who'll lure other ships into getting pirated. She doesn't want to do it. Travis is locked up below deck on Connor's HUGE fricking boat that is docked. He has five boats in total, with what is implied to be a small army of people. We soon learn how Connor found them. Alex, the crazy flight survivor who murders other survivors out of an unrealistically rigid sense of morality, was found by Connor and became part of his crew. She wanted Travis. She blames him for eventually being forced to kill the burned survivor she's been trying to protect this whole time. (Ironically, not Strand. The guy who chopped the tow rope free.)

They have a conversation, and Travis seems to get through to her. But she doesn't let him out. Meanwhile, Strand recovers. Madison decides to go on a rescue mission. But soon speaks to Connor when he tries to reach his people on the Abigail, by radio. They agree on an exchange. Reed for Travis and Alicia. Reed is still alive, but barely. He taunts Chris, who eventually shoots him in the face. Not sure if Reed was sick and about to turn or not. Turns out, Chris screwed up yet again! Reed, who happens to be Connor's brother, comes back! Daniel, who seems to be hearing voices, decides it's best to let Reed move around, while pinned to a wall. 

Alicia checks the ship's equipment and sees the Abigail on the command console headed their way. But it's too early. She thinks Connor broke his word about putting her family on a safe shore and then keeping the Abigail. No clue if they're dead, she freaks out on Jack but soon recovers and continues to use him to get what she wants. A quick reunion with Travis results in nothing. She has no clue an exchange is going to take place. Travis is taken above deck. Nick volunteers to go to make the exchange. But Madison refuses. She goes instead. Nick is getting rather comfortable around guns. And, she doesn't like it. The plan works perfectly as a hooded Travis is exchanged for a hooded Reed walker. Connor gets bit, and Madison and Travis fight off a couple of his men. Alicia goes down to the hold, and is surprised to see Travis is gone. The pregnant raider wants to lock her up. But Alicia turns the tables on her, and locks her up; instead.

Heading to the upper deck, Alicia sees what is happening with Madison and Travis. Jack encounters her. For some odd reason, he thinks that Connor and his group of pirates/raiders who obviously have no qualms about killing people; are somehow far more moral than everyone on the Abigail. Based solely on what Alex told them. Alicia isn't going to pick him over her family. Which, ironically, genuinely surprises him. She slides off the top deck and takes a huge plunge into the water where her mom and dad pick her up in a raft. They head back to their boat.

Not everything is honkey-dory though. Turns out that Strand's friend only has money to get two people to safety once they reach shore. And there's about seven of them now. But Strand reassures him that he can re-negotiate the original agreement.

Which brings up a major question.... In this new Apocalyptic world, does paper money have any value anymore? I mean, other than as very elegant toilet-paper for wiping one's backside.


----------



## Poppy

> Not everything is honkey-dory though. Turns out that Strand's friend only has money to get two people to safety once they reach shore. And there's about seven of them now. But Strand reassures him that he can re-negotiate the original agreement.
> 
> Which brings up a major question.... In this new Apocalyptic world, does paper money have any value anymore? I mean, other than as very elegant toilet-paper for wiping one's backside.



I believe The Abigail has a desalinator so she can make FRESH water from the sea.
Fresh water may be in short supply in Mexico, and the desert of Southern California. It may be a VERY valuable commodity.


----------



## tab665

the walking dead has been getting more and more about human interaction as opposed to human/zombie interaction. i accept that. i think they missed a big chance on fear the walking dead. i would have much preferred the series take more of a horror turn. people locked in their houses, not sure what is going on, bumps in the night being a group of zombies trying to break in. this series just seems like a run of the mill action show. the zombies have been instantly pushed to the background. theyre trying to do what TWD is doing, but poorly. i will carry on watching this season, but not sure of the next. should rename it "fear the people who fear the walking dead". whats a person got to do to get a good zombie horror show around here?!


----------



## gunga

Hi there. I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but I can see the appeal of a discussion right after the episode. 

How about starting a new thread that is all discussions and spoilers. Big warnings of course. This thread would be all about initial thoughts. If you open the thread up, it will be sppiled but you also can get your raw emotions out. 

I'd be into this alternative thread in addition to this one. Would that work?


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry tab. You might have to create the zombie virus and watch on CCTV cameras from inside a secure bunker. 

But yeah, must admit we're still not getting much of an overall show. This season is 7 episodes long instead of only 6. Still, when your season is that short, how do you justify multiple filler episodes that do nothing to drive the storyline forward? I get that their budget is significantly smaller than that of The Walking Dead but they could have done more. If the first season was a set up for this one, okay that's fine. But clearly that wasn't the case. They're on a luxury boat, people get on and off. Sometimes the boat stops so folks can go ashore. It's almost like a zombie version of Love Boat. 

Only that show was more entertaining. And for those of us old enough to remember that show, that's saying something. It's like, the village is doomed. Travis has an idea of what to do. But so does Steve, the village idiot. Whose plan do we listen to? Okay, Steve; here's the mic. Love Boat was silly, sometimes moronic. But it was a hit because you were entertained. You cared about the characters. No one is likeable except maybe Travis. But he's got the personality of a cardboard box. And seriously, could Chris possibly screw up even more?! If they had made his character mentally challenged, it would have made his actions more understandable. I bet it would have made him likeable too.

And how about those lame villains? What adult man genuinely believes a young woman is going to cooperate after he separates her from her family?! Connor just wasn't too bright. I can understand Jack making that mistake. He's young and horny. But made no sense with Connor. (I will admit though, Omaha steaks are ridiculously delicious beyond belief.)

They should have sailed around for an episode or two. Landed on shore to start their new lives. And, dealt with a power struggle between two opposing groups on how best to run the safe commune in Mexico. That wouldn't have required a huge budget. The last episode though will likely be, "Okay we're here on this Beach in Mexico." 

Roll credits, see ya next season! 

Just feels like AMC is trying to squeeze every last drop of milk out of the Walker cash cow before it runs out of steam.


----------



## tab665

gunga said:


> Hi there. I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but I can see the appeal of a discussion right after the episode.
> 
> How about starting a new thread that is all discussions and spoilers. Big warnings of course. This thread would be all about initial thoughts. If you open the thread up, it will be sppiled but you also can get your raw emotions out.
> 
> I'd be into this alternative thread in addition to this one. Would that work?


i like your idea, but then there would be the issue of the front page being loaded with spoilers due to higher participation. i do agree with some of the arguing points poppy made in that i sometimes feel i would have to rewatch the previous episode a week later in order to contribute in the discussion here.
back to fear the walking dead, i think monocrom hit a lot of the major issues in his last post. at least with the characters they got they could put on an epic season finale and off half the group without upsetting the fans and be met with applause instead of anger.


----------



## Poppy

gunga said:


> Hi there. I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but *I can see the appeal of a discussion right after the episode. *
> 
> *How about starting a new thread* that is all discussions and spoilers. Big warnings of course. This thread would be all about initial thoughts. If you open the thread up, it will be spoiled but *you also can get your raw emotions out. *
> 
> I'd be into this alternative thread in addition to this one. Would that work?





tab665 said:


> *i like your idea, but then there would be the issue of the front page being loaded with spoilers due to higher participation.* i do agree with some of the arguing points poppy made in that i sometimes feel i would have to rewatch the previous episode a week later in order to contribute in the discussion here.
> <SNIP>


gunga,
I considered making the same suggestion, BUT because, like tab665 suggests, the new thread would have such a higher level of participation, it would be a knife blow to the head of the dying rotting corpse of the original thread.

Many, if not most episodes are mini cliff hangers. If we only have a hour or two to acknowledge and discuss the cliff hanger before the answer airs in the next episode, why bother? 

That's why I suggested a compromise, where we could discuss an episode a few days before the next one airs.

I honestly believe that those who are fans enough to enter into an online discussion of a show, will see the show during its premiere showing, or will time shift it and watch it no more than two days later. I've gone so far as to sit in a parking lot where I could get wifi, and watch it on my phone.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Hi there. I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but I can see the appeal of a discussion right after the episode.



The nice thing about CPF is that for those who can't watch each new episode as it comes out, they can still participate when they have that chance. What I've seen on other sites with a The Walking Dead topic, is that all the members who see it first, jump in! That sounds great. But I have noticed that members who have to wait.... end up being left out. If new episodes in their nation air on the following Tuesday or even later in the week, they see it, jump into the topic after having avoided it due to obvious spoilers.... and they might as well be posting on a bulletin board at the dead end of some long-forgotten back-country road. 

Everyone else had their say. They released their emotions of anger, joy, shock, etc. *days* ago. And have thus moved on with no desire to revisit what they posted already. Makes for one lopsided discussion. On CPF, that element of other The Walking Dead topics simply doesn't exist. And it's nice that it doesn't. Life isn't fair. But that doesn't mean that concept should extend to everything.

Also, yes; a competing topic would just highlight spoilers on the front-page. Sure, there are times this topic goes inactive. But it's when the show goes inactive. Just how it is. I like that CPF's take on discussing the show is different than other site's. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Poppy

The full video of Episode 6 is already online at AMC.com no need to wait.

My suggested compromise is to postpone posting a few days.... not an entire week.


----------



## SCEMan

IMHO this show is populated with characters who behave illogically and with few exceptions are unlikable. My interest has waned to the level of glancing sideways at a roadside traffic accident. As a result this dispute over posting guidelines is more entertaining than the show.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> IMHO this show is populated with characters who behave illogically and with few exceptions are unlikable. My interest has waned to the level of glancing sideways at a roadside traffic accident. As a result this dispute over posting guidelines is more entertaining than the show.



Must admit, it is a big issue on Fear The Walking Dead. Not as bad when it comes to The Walking Dead. But there's still elements of it. That whole situation in Father Gabriel's church where Maggie just instantly forgave Tara. Sure, she helped Glenn get out of the infested prison. But she was part of the group that chopped off her dad's head and then destroyed their home by letting a ton of walkers into it. Not as though safe, secure havens are popping up like weeds. So yeah.... Really doesn't balance out. Maggie overhears Gabriel bad-mouth all of them to the person who could kick them out of their new secure, safe haven. And, she doesn't pull her to the side after he leaves; in order to set things straight. Like how Father Gabriel locked the doors of his church as his parishioners were devoured by walkers. How he freaked out at the pantry, had to be rescued, and as a result Bob got bit. No, she didn't bother doing that. 

I'd like to see something a bit more realistic in terms of their emotions. I mean it's not like they even did anything with Tara after the prison fell. I would have liked to have seen Maggie take her into the woods, tie her up, strip her down.... and just leave her there! "Thanks for helping Glenn. But because of your group, I lost my dad, my home, and no clue where my lone surviving family member, my sister, currently is. She's likely dead. We're all leaving the area. If you don't get eaten by walkers, if you get loose and somehow survive; then you were meant to survive. Anyway, now we're even." 

Why couldn't we get that? They've done nothing with Tara, and even less with her lately.


----------



## Poppy

Here we are another week with NO discussion of the show.
In less than 5 hours the season finale will air, and there has been no discussion of what led up to it.
So even if someone posts a synopsis of last week's episode, why bother to discuss its possible implications, when the answers will be aired in a few short hours?

So what is the history of the no spoilers for a week rule?

During the first week of the thread, I noted that Greta said 


Greta said:


> No spoilers!! I have to *wait another 2 and a half hours *to watch it!!



The following day the thread died until two years later (Oct 16, 2012) when it was resurrected in season 3.

Sunday Dec 12, 2012


Monocrom said:


> No spoilers, please.
> 
> In some parts of the world, *folks have to wait until Tuesday to see* what you and I got to enjoy just awhile ago.



There was no descension and I think it could be generally stated that there was agreement among the posters that waiting until Wednesday to post spoilers was acceptable.

Sunday 12/1/2013


Greta said:


> *No spoilers til next week* when everyone should have had the chance to see it.
> 
> It's a harsh episode... and yes - epic.



A year later I think that the above statement by Greta, may have been misinterpreted to mean a full week, not just Wednesday.

And yet another year later, below Greta explains how easy-peasy it is to catch up on a missed episode.

Oct 18, 2014 Greta comments on how easy it is to watch a missed episode.


Greta said:


> Monocrom... I'm not sure why it was so hard for you to find the "replays". All I do is go to TVguide.com, search The Walking Dead, and I get a listing of the times, dates and episodes through the end of the month. For example, "No Sanctuary" is going to replay in about 2 hours here (5AM local) and then again Sunday at 8PM local. "Strangers" (the 2nd episode) will replay 3 times next week after the original first airing on Sunday night. Or... I can just go to Amazon Prime and buy it in HD for $2.99 (SD for $1.99) and watch it anytime I want on my iPad or through Roku on my TV at home. Easy-peasy!



Some time during season five Greta posted that it was an unwritten rule, (no spoilers for a week) and threatened to make it a written rule.

I think monocrom started posting a synopsis a week after the show aired, and people generally held off any discussion until after it was posted. But by then, the next episode would air in a few hours, so why bother?

I'm bringing this up now, so that over the summer when nothing is going on in the dead world that some consideration may be given to allowing the rules to go back to mid week, (or sooner) especially considering that the show is online the very next day after it's premier showing. There is no need to wait. Free with commercials and all, or for a small fee (commercial free) as Greta so graciously pointed out above.


----------



## Greta

OH FFS Poppy!!! - ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Poppy

Greta said:


> OH FFS Poppy!!! - ENOUGH!!!


lol.. ok.
What does FFS mean?


----------



## Poppy

Poppy said:


> lol.. ok.
> What does FFS mean?


Oops... I looked it up. Never-mind.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Season 2, episode 6

Welcome to what should have been episode 3. So, after what was mainly a big amount of filler at sea. The group lands on what is supposed to be the shores of their safe haven. But obviously that's not what it'll be. Episode 6 starts with a group of religious parishioners getting ready for an armed assault against the very compound Strand is leading the others to. It's the estate of Cecilia, mother of Thomas and Luis. (Thomas being Strands' lover.) But, turns out she poisoned the holy wafers that they consumed. Even before the show makes that blatantly clear, it's rather obvious what took place. Before they die, bleeding from their eyes, Thomas arrives to plead with them not to do this. He has no clue what his mother did.

Back at the boat, something is off. Strand and Luis get ready to make contact with Miguel, who'll take some money in exchange for leading both of them safely onto Baja. The others hide in the hold. But Miguel has brought company. Strand greatly over-estimated his negotiating skills. Things go wrong as the others wait. A short fire-fight ensues, with Strand being the only one not having taken a bullet. Miguel and his buddy are dead. Luis is on the verge of death. Daniel goes out to stab them in their heads so they don't turn. Seems Miguel had buddies. They open fire on the boat from alongside of it. Luis begs not to get stabbed in the head. Daniel's daughter stops him from doing it. He hands Daniel a special coin and begs him to give it to his mother. Daniel is greatly disturbed by the coin. Before Luis dies, he flicks it into the sea.

As Strand heads for shore, Miguel's friends let them go. Probably thinking that the walkers will just tear them apart. They soon end up at the church. Strand recognizes Thomas' truck and goes looking for him. The Undead parishioners attack everyone else outside. The rifles that they were arming themselves with earlier have magically disappeared. To be replaced with bats and other melee weapons. Daniel has flashbacks to when he was a younger man, and a very brutal one; even towards children. Chris stands and watches as Madison is nearly killed. Alicia sees what's happening and jumps in. (Earlier, Travis being a dumb-*** told Chris that Madison basically didn't believe Chris' story that Connors' brother was going to turn, and had to be put down.) All of a sudden, Chris has developed a taste for killing and death, along with a hatred of his step-mom.

Having fought off the parishioners, Strand drives them to the compound in Thomas' truck. They are all welcomed with open arms, but Daniel is very mistrustful. Especially when they have to surrender all their weapons. Turns out Thomas is there, even though he left his truck behind. Bad news, a walker bit him on the arm and he's dying. Also turns out that Strand really is in love with him as he openly weeps. Later, he decides to kill himself when Thomas dies, so they can be together in the next world. Thomas doesn't want that. But Strand insists. 

Chris tries to beg off with Alicia. Telling her he simply froze out there. She doesn't believe him. He threatens her, and leaves the room. She tells her mom what took place. Both in the room and when they were fighting the walkers. She goes to confront Travis, and learns of his dumb-*** conversation with Chris. He brings up that she should support him with the incidents with Chris. After all, he was 100% there when Nick was being a super junky. They don't seem to resolve things, and Travis goes to check on Chris. 

Meanwhile, Daniel figures out what Cecilia did to the parishioners. Seems she's also very religious, but plays for the other team. Strong hints that she's a "Bruha" a witch who practices Black magic, the dark arts. She's not even troubled by the fact that Daniel figured it out. A bit later, Daniel does what he's apparently good at.... finding large groups of walkers locked behind very strong gates. He sees a boy who claimes he's talking to his mother. Daniel asks to meet her. Yeah, she's one of the walkers trapped behind a gate that is inside the compound. Cecilia agrees when Nick out of the blue mentions that he doesn't think the walkers are actually dead. So Cecilia is an evil version of The Walking Dead's Hershel from Season 2. 

Cecilia never really liked Strand, but she warms up to him when he tells her of his suicide plan. She brings a couple more poison wafers. Strand knows they're poisoned. With a pillow over dying Thomas' head, Strand gets ready with a pistol. But then seems to change his mind. 

Looks like the season finale will be the walkers getting out and a big battle where at least another cast member will die. Honestly, they're just phoning it in at this point.

Edit:

Forgot to mention that after Travis and Madison argue, Travis goes and ends up sleeping in Chris' room. But Chris sneaks out. He finds Madison and Alicia asleep in the same room and same bed. He stands close to Madison with an edged implement in his hand. A restless dog making noise suddenly wakes the two of them up. Alicia is angry. Demands to know what Chris is doing. But he quickly leaves out through a side entrance.


----------



## tab665

stop me if youve heard this one.... in season two the group comes across another group where they are trying to take refuge. however, its discovered that the new group they are imposing themselves upon have stashed away their turned loved ones. oh no!!! is their new haven not really as safe as the thought after all!?!? i predict in season 3 of FTWD the will stumble across a prison to live in.


----------



## Poppy

stop... I heard that one.
opps too late


----------



## Poppy

So last week in the coming attractions, Nick was seen walking with walkers at night, and there was what looked like a fence in the back-ground.

I wondered if Celia, let her walkers out for exercise in the pen each night.

During the Day of the Dead, is she going to let them out to play with the living family members?

I'm still wondering... what the heck is Nick doing walking around with walkers? Strange dude!


----------



## kelmo

What if Neagan killed one of his own on the season finale? He could have been setting an example that he will not tolerate failure by killing someone who survived Team Ricks attacks...


----------



## Monocrom

kelmo said:


> What if Neagan killed one of his own on the season finale? He could have been setting an example that he will not tolerate failure by killing someone who survived Team Ricks attacks...




No, not likely at all. In the graphic novels, a long-time character was killed off. Same here.


----------



## Monocrom

Fear The Walking Dead ~ Season 2, episode 7

Okay.... What I imagined the season finale would be, was much better than what we got. In fact what we got was in a word: Retarded. It's as though the writers got stoned and then went to work. Let's see if I can nail each bit of crap that we saw.

One, Chris runs off. Travis goes searching for him. He doesn't even take along an improvised melee weapon to deal with any of the infected he might encounter. Hell, he doesn't even take shoes with him! Eventually ending up at a farmer's house outside the walls.... with bloody and likely infected feet. Along the way, he picks up a knife from out of the skull of a dead walker. In the house, he encounters a father who pretends to not speak English. And, gives him an old pair of shoes so he can keep searching for his son. Turns out, Chris is holding the father's son hostage in a side room. Travis figures it out, bursts in and disarms Chris. He runs, Travis tackles him, then blames himself for being a bad father.

Strand shoots his dying lover in the head, but cannot bring himself to commit suicide. Celia flips out at his cowardice. She tells all of them she wants them gone very soon. Strand spends most of the episode digging a grave for the man he loved. Daniel is losing it big time. He tells Strand not to bury his dead lover in the ground, there. That it's unholy. Even the dirt too. That his lover will come back anyway, even with the bullet in his skull. Obviously Strand doesn't listen.

Daniel hears voices, and starts seeing his dead wife. The people he killed along with his innocence as a child, are haunting him. He tries to take his daughter out of there, but Celia's loyal staff stop him. He gets tied up and tossed in the basement after slashing Jorge across the cheek. There, his demons haunt him even as Celia tries to talk to him. 

Nick has lost it as well. Celia has her claws in him. He genuinely believes the infected aren't dead. He also believes he can't die. Madison goes to Strand for help. He points out they're not friends. In a moment of clarity, he explains Nick's motivation and apparent insanity. Which now makes sense. Nick then covers himself in walker blood, and brings Undead Luis back to his mother Celia. She agrees to let Nick's family stay. But he'll be held responsible for their actions. Strand still has to leave though.

Madison talks to Celia, and tells her that she wants to understand. So, Celia takes her down to where the walkers are being held. They go inside.... Madison slowly backs out and locks Celia inside with the walkers. Celia doesn't seem at all bothered by this. Nick finds Travis and Chris. For an incredibly stupid reason, Travis tells him to pretend he didn't find them. That he's going to stay with his son. (Whatever the Hell that means.) So Travis is basically abandoning his wife and family for his son. Keep in mind, no supplies, not even his own pair of shoes. But he does have a knife. So I guess that's something??

Daniel escapes and kills Jorge. He then goes to confront and burn his demons with a can of gasoline and a lighter. Also, seems to burn himself too. But Celia was in the in-memorium segment on The Talking Dead. But Daniel wasn't. So he's still alive. Coming back next season. But likely horribly burned. The ghost of his dead wife approved of his actions though. Strand got kicked out at night, just before the whole place burns down! Wow, that fire spread everywhere in one second. Like the whole place was coated in gasoline. Daniel's daughter, Alicia, and Madison make it outside where Strand picks them up in a stolen truck. Blood-covered Nick shows up, and is horrified at all the destruction his family has done. He rejects them and goes off to join the dead. Not to get bit, not to turn. Just goes off to be one of them. Madison who was fighting for him this entire episode just let's him go in the end. Strand drives away with the women, and the season is over.

I'm not even going to bother detailing the major screw-up in the flashback scene with Daniel as a young child about to murder for the very first time. Why bother? Clearly the Producers half-assed this one. Making basically every character born with one set of genitalia lose their fricking minds in different ways. With Strand being the only one to recover. 

See you next season of this sad, pathetic, tie-in to get additional advertiser dollars. :wave:


----------



## MidnightDistortions

Chris is so much stupid, he's the first one that should go. Travis is a moron for leaving Maddie and Nick was doing good up until now. I agree the midseason finale was retarded.


----------



## SCEMan

I agree with both assessments of the FTWD finale. Although I'd use the adjective pathetic instead...


----------



## Monocrom

MidnightDistortions said:


> Chris is so much stupid, he's the first one that should go. Travis is a moron for leaving Maddie and Nick was doing good up until now. I agree the midseason finale was retarded.



I wish it was the mid-season finale. Unfortunately it's the end of season 2. Come back for season 3. Where Chris still acts like a dumb-***, Travis still holds onto his morals at the expense of everyone else, and Nick functions perfectly fine with no severe withdrawal pains despite being a hardcore junkie. Tune in as they battle more generic bad guys with single-digit IQs even though they have tons of followers. And just when you feel like switching the channel, see Alex pop out of no where to keep you mildly entertained for one episode.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> I agree with both assessments of the FTWD finale. Although I'd use the adjective pathetic instead...



Yeah, that would be a good one too.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> *I wish it was the mid-season finale. Unfortunately it's the end of season 2.* Come back for season 3. Where Chris still acts like a dumb-***, Travis still holds onto his morals at the expense of everyone else, and Nick functions perfectly fine with no severe withdrawal pains despite being a hardcore junkie. Tune in as they battle more generic bad guys with single-digit IQs even though they have tons of followers. And just when you feel like switching the channel, see Alex pop out of no where to keep you mildly entertained for one episode.


monocrom,
you got your wish.
AMC.com is still calling it a mid-season finale.
and IMDb Internet movie database is too.
IMDb listed the second half of season two episodes as 2.8- 2.15
they also list Michelle Ang as appearing in each of those episodes.

The second half of season two is scheduled to premiere August 21, 2016.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> I wish it was the mid-season finale. Unfortunately it's the end of season 2. Come back for season 3. Where Chris still acts like a dumb-***, Travis still holds onto his morals at the expense of everyone else, and Nick functions perfectly fine with no severe withdrawal pains despite being a hardcore junkie. Tune in as they battle more generic bad guys with single-digit IQs even though they have tons of followers. And just when you feel like switching the channel, see Alex pop out of no where to keep you mildly entertained for one episode.



My only interest in watching FTWD is to (hopefully) see major characters get killed and/or laugh at preposterous behavior and plot developments. Once you don't care about any of the characters, it's actually pretty amusing - kinda like a WD parody.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> I agree with both assessments of the FTWD finale. Although I'd use the adjective pathetic instead...


Terrible.

I was very disappointed. So much so that I really don't care anymore. The only active character that I'm interested in is Strand. Alex will be back, and I really like her character, what they do with her, may (or may NOT) be interesting. So far the writing, and acting for the most part, has been terrible.

What upsets me the most, is that I am not emotionally involved with any of the characters. Such that I don't really care what happens to them. And what is upsetting is that I have given 13 hours including commercials to this show. That's about 9 3/4 hours of actual show time, the equivalent of 3-4 full time movies, and the writers and actors, didn't reach me at any level, other than to have me perturbed that I wasted so much time, waiting for the show to get better.

In the mid-season finale, the group CHOSE to split up. They didn't split up like they did at Hershel's farm, where a herd engulfed them, but this group chose to split up. 

So who do we have?
Travis, the peacemaker, and his dead pan faced, son Chris. I don't think any one gives a rat's hair for either of them.

Maddie, and Alicia? Not so much favorites.
Ofelia, is nice to look at, but hasn't been a major character. One can only hope that will change.

Strand. He has been the strong male lead, and is interesting yet.

Daniel, who has been an interesting character... went totally loony tunes. It looked like he straddled the flames, but I am sure that he'll be back. I hope he has his sanity. Maybe setting the wine cellar, and the walkers on fire cleared his conscious as it cleared the plantation of evil. BUT if he remains loony, then I won't care about him either.

I am sure that Celia will be seen in the mid-season premiere, but after that, she's done.

Nick. What a dirt bag. He leaves his mother and sister to fend for themselves, in this God-fore-sacken world. See ya mom... "I walk among them." I always thought that he needed a hair cut, now I'm thinking... off with his head!  I see in the coming attractions that he gets shot in the leg... ah the poor kid. 

I'll probably watch the mid-season premiere, in hopes that it can capture my interest. But I don't think I'll be going out of my way to watch it.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> My only interest in watching FTWD is to (hopefully) see major characters get killed and/or laugh at preposterous behavior and plot developments. Once you don't care about any of the characters, it's actually pretty amusing - kinda like a WD parody.



True, very true. If there was a tiny bit of realism in the show, Nick would already be dead from massive withdrawal pains. Turning into a walker in the middle of the night on the ship. Going after the first person he sees.... hopefully Chris. :twothumbs

There was a moment when it looked as though Alicia was going to get some solid character development in a couple of back-to-back episodes. But the Producers killed that idea _*real*_ quick. I think she had like literally one or two lines in the last episode.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> My only interest in watching FTWD is to (hopefully) see major characters get killed and/or laugh at preposterous behavior and plot developments. Once you don't care about any of the characters, it's actually pretty amusing - kinda like a WD parody.


:laughing:
That's looking at it from a different perspective!

Watch it as a comedy. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> :laughing:
> That's looking at it from a different perspective!
> Watch it as a comedy. :thumbsup:



And the more wine I drink the better it gets.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> And the more wine I drink the better it gets.


Ah Yes! 

A newer and better plan, I like how you think!


----------



## Monocrom

UPDATE:

Just got the 411 literally minutes ago. I'm at work, but screw that. This is more important. Coming out of gizmodo.com, it seems the Producers want to milk their cash cow to death, and in their paranoia have now filmed 11 takes of next season's opening scene. While 11 takes of one scene is not unusual. The reason why, is! Let's recap the number of Rick's group taken hostage.... Yup! 11. You guessed it. Each take had a different character get busted across the skull with Negan's favorite lady. The actual character death will be inserted later, in editing. 

Yeah, they don't even trust their own crew.


----------



## tab665

haha, its because they never knew who it was that got it in the first place. probably still dont know.


----------



## Monocrom

Gonna have to disagree with you there. They know. They're just paranoid we'll find out before the start of season 7. However, who got killed is not the same thing as "Who shot J.R.?" on Dallas. But they're treating it like it is. Either they'll lame out on us like the producers of Dallas did, and make it a minor character (sorry Aaron). Or, they'll kill off one of the cartoon characters. You know which ones I mean. 

Honestly, I think it's a 50/50 toss up between Aaron and Abraham. Ironically, many of the hard-core fans would agree. Aaron is the "safe" choice since even the gay community prefers Daryl. But, two theories is that the character who got killed off had no hair dangling in front of his face, and most likely had a look of defiance on their face as Negan was making his choice. Ironically, once again, Aaron and Abraham. Though Abraham would be the better one. His death would have more meaning, and I can picture him blowing Negan a kiss and sacrificing himself to protect the others. 

Based on the scene itself, we know it's not Carl nor Rick. Glenn gets killed off in the comics that way, so we know it's not him. They've never reproduced a single death on the show exactly as it took place in the comics. As for Daryl?.... Yeah, let's **** off all of our female viewers as well as the gay men who tune in. Let's commit violent ratings suicide!! (I kinda doubt it.)


----------



## tab665

well the latest spoiler theory is making its run around the interweb. not going to mention what it is here (although its just a theory i still dont want to risk ruining it). if true, its going to be a hard premiere for some to handle.... and this coming from a game of thrones fan.


----------



## Monocrom

Let's hope the Producers are not *THAT* stupid, with regards to the new round of rumors.


----------



## tab665

i believethe rumor to be at the very least halfway true based on how a certain cast member got a little choked up on the comic con panel.


----------



## Monocrom

I shall wait until I see the blood splatter. I still vote for Abraham as the most likely one. With Aaron a close 2nd.


----------



## tab665

well were two episodes in on the second half of the "fear the walking dead" season. if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it....
wish i could talk about the second episode, but i will just say, what theyre hinting at could be a game changer.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> well were two episodes in on the second half of the "fear the walking dead" season. if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it....
> wish i could talk about the second episode, but i will just say, what theyre hinting at could be a game changer.



Honestly, with that show.... *ANYTHING* that took place would be a game changer. That's how badly AMC screwed up Fear The Walking Dead. I think we all gave it much more than a fair chance to succeed. It's blatantly obvious by now that it was nothing more than a Let's-get-more-advertisers-to-give-us-money-with-this-lame-tie-in. That's all it is. They're pretending that season 3 is season 2 1/2. The ending to Season 2 (I'm not playing pretend that it was the mid-season finale) was_ completely_ out of left field! Beyond Made No Sense. Literally anything you could think of would be a game changer. From a walker crapping itself (already done on The Walking Dead BTW) to this sad joke of a tie-in getting quietly cancelled. 

After two seasons, we've wised up.

*EDIT:

*Here's a great game changer! We introduce a new character named Mono. He shows up with an ESEE Junglas, and just goes to town chopping through heads.... of the poor actors trapped into contracts on that lame show. Thus, mercifully putting all of them out of their misery. Then I walk up to the Producers and do this to them for an hour with my 6C cell Maglite.


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> Honestly, with that show.... *ANYTHING* that took place would be a game changer. That's how badly AMC screwed up Fear The Walking Dead. I think we all gave it much more than a fair chance to succeed. It's blatantly obvious by now that it was nothing more than a Let's-get-more-advertisers-to-give-us-money-with-this-lame-tie-in. That's all it is. They're pretending that season 3 is season 2 1/2. The ending to Season 2 (I'm not playing pretend that it was the mid-season finale) was_ completely_ out of left field! Beyond Made No Sense. Literally anything you could think of would be a game changer. From a walker crapping itself (already done on The Walking Dead BTW) to this sad joke of a tie-in getting quietly cancelled.
> 
> After two seasons, we've wised up.
> 
> *EDIT:
> 
> *Here's a great game changer! We introduce a new character named Mono. He shows up with an ESEE Junglas, and just goes to town chopping through heads.... of the poor actors trapped into contracts on that lame show. Thus, mercifully putting all of them out of their misery. Then I walk up to the Producers and do this to them for an hour with my 6C cell Maglite.


soooo... your not watching anymore? on a side note, maybe Greta can chime in and lift the "one week" rule from the fear the walking dead series. at this point, spoiling it might actually HELP get people interested. or not.


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> soooo... your not watching anymore? on a side note, maybe Greta can chime in and lift the "one week" rule from the fear the walking dead series. at this point, spoiling it might actually HELP get people interested. or not.



Yeah - go ahead and spoil away! I haven't watched it beyond episode 3 of season 1. I give you guys credit for sticking with it like you have!


----------



## Poppy

Thanks Greta, but at this point, even my level of interest is so low, that I don't want to be bothered with re-watching it so that elements of the show are fresh enough in my mind to discuss it.

It may be impossible to raise any interest in discussion until The Walking Dead resumes next month.


----------



## Poppy

If nothing else, FTWD needs a new director.

The acting is so plain faced, so dead, that it really needs to be turned around.

The actors need direction.

After the show I watched Talking dead. That is also a waste of time. It appears that the actors have no better idea of the character's motivation, or where they are going to take the character, than anyone in the audience.

----------------------------------
In the first episode this season... how did half a dozen men, with trucks, and rifles, who are out for target practice on zombies, get eaten alive? They didn't get swarmed, or taken from behind, but rather directly from the front, by slow moving zombies, when their escape vehicles were only 50 feet away.

Oh yeah, and stupid Nick is walking among the front line of walkers. When the shooting starts, does he hang back, and let the dead take the lead? 

In this week's episode, there are only two or three memorable moments. One is when the woman, pins a walker to a wall with its arms spread out like Christ on the crucifix so she can gut him for "make-up", and then she releases him.
And when Nick gave that little girl a present. That might be the first time I saw a part of his character, that I liked. Well, other than when he went back to the Abigail, to bring the zombie son back to his mom.

Hmmm, he almost gets killed because he stole some cookies or candy, that he could have thrown in the shopping cart, and there would have been no issue. :shakehead: And the woman he went shopping with reprimanded him, because NOW they might get followed. Really? I don't understand, why they didn't travel with an armed guard, to make sure that the supplies got back to the village.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> soooo... your not watching anymore? on a side note, maybe Greta can chime in and lift the "one week" rule from the fear the walking dead series. at this point, spoiling it might actually HELP get people interested. or not.




Yeah, I stopped. Look above.... Even Greta doesn't give a crap about it. Honestly, it's not worth summing up at the end of a full week. It's not worth watching. I wouldn't even urinate on it..... because my urine is worth more than that show. It reminds me of Cerberus. The three-headed, giant, savage dog that guards the entrance of Hell. And that's the problem. He's guarding the entrance to Hell.... Not the exit away from it. Whose going to to be dumb enough to try to break *into* Hell?? What's the point of posting him in front of the Entrance?! That's what the show is.... Pointless, at this time in its run. 

I'll still update The Walking Dead after a full week has gone by when that show returns in October. But you guys can do whatever you want to with Fear The Walking Dead. (I suggest putting it out of its misery with a much bigger fire than Daniel created.)


----------



## Tejasandre

Wait!!! Don't spoil it!! I'm trying to catch up


Nah, I gave up too.


----------



## Monocrom

I'm normally the guy who stays late at the party.... and helps clean up when it's clear that the energy is gone out of it. This time, tab can have that job if he wants it. I'll get him a shovel to help with the mess.... Make that a bulldozer.


----------



## gunga

I'm still watching. It's odd. Most characters aren't likable but I'm still watching. 

Since we are ok with spoilers, I assume the "immunity" is the big possibility. I don't buy it. Likely a reason for it. 

Otherwise you start looking like z-nation which has a much sillier tone.


----------



## SCEMan

You know it's bad when I'm rooting for the zombies...


----------



## Poppy

gunga said:


> I'm still watching. It's odd. Most characters aren't likable but I'm still watching.
> 
> Since we are ok with spoilers, I assume the "immunity" is the big possibility. I don't buy it. Likely a reason for it.
> 
> Otherwise you start looking like z-nation which has a much sillier tone.


Since we know from TWD, that everyone is infected, BUT everyone is not dead, therefore it seems to me that everyone has already built up antibodies. In earlier episodes, if you got scratched, you die, but later on, Rick et. al., casually reach for the walker and then impale them. They don't seem too concerned about scratches anymore.

So this pharmacist, got bit... it makes sense to me that some people will have built up an immunity, or at least sufficient antibodies to fight it off while they are healthy, even if they get an additional influx of bugs from a bite or scratch, provided the bite doesn't cause enough injury to be life threatening in and of itself.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> I'm still watching. It's odd. Most characters aren't likable but I'm still watching.
> 
> Since we are ok with spoilers, I assume the "immunity" is the big possibility. I don't buy it. Likely a reason for it.
> 
> Otherwise you start looking like z-nation which has a much sillier tone.



I've caught the occasional episode of Z-Nation. It's a better show.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> You know it's bad when I'm rooting for the zombies...



I've been rooting for Nick to get torn apart since midway into Season 1


----------



## tab665

as mentioned, there is a doctor this season who we are being led to believe he has survived a zombie bite without turning. if they were smart they should make that legit (which i doubt). the only positive that this show can have is that it could somehow cover that there is some kind of cure way over in mexico; while our walking dead group is all the way in Alexandria oblivious to the fact that there is a cure. although, at this point what would be the point? the zombies stopped being the bad guys and the number one cause of death in season 3; being relegated to more of an annoyance than the real threat.

but since there is a little more interest in this thread (negative interest is still interest); what is your theory on the "endgame" to the walking dead? everyone dies? happy ending? cure? civilization restored?


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, it's gonna be lame. Rick gets shot (perhaps by a shotgun), and he dies still in his hospital bed, still in a coma, Shane and Lorrie by his side. Cut to black as she walks into the waiting room to tell a younger Carl (played by a look-a-like child actor) that his dad is gone. 

As an added bit of fun, the entire cast comes back. Michonne is a crazy homeless lady that Rick tried to help numerous times, Daryl is the local mechanic. Merle is his older drunk brother (yeah, we're bringing back Merle)! Hershel is the local town doctor. (Yup! He's back.) Beth is his young nurse. (Hell yeah! She's back too. Beth never died! Screw the producers!) Maggie is Carl's school teacher. Glenn is a fellow teacher whom she's having an affair with. Aaron is there too.... as a sleazy homophobic womanizer who gets all the ladies. Sophia is back, with her good friend Lizzie. They're tending to a flower garden. Lizzie says, "Look at the flowers, Sophia." And she responds that they're indeed pretty. The Governor is back as.... The duly elected Governor of the state. 

We fast-forward to 9 months later as Lorrie gives birth to little ***-kicker. And yes, she's Rick's baby because Lorrie and Shane never got together. 

I just wrote a better ending off the top of my head than what we're going to get from the producers when the show eventually comes to an end. How you like me now!!


----------



## gunga

Ugh! You spoiled it!


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Ugh! You spoiled it!




Don't blame tab..... That show was rotten, spoiled, and should have been tossed in the trash a year ago.


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> Don't blame tab..... That show was rotten, spoiled, and should have been tossed in the trash a year ago.


haha, he was referring to your post and your elaborate series ending. there is a huge gaping hole in your "rick is still in a coma" theory.... how does that tie in to our "fear the walking dead" gang? lol.


----------



## gunga

Yep. I dunno. The characters have a while to go before I can not hate them. Yes, there are too many gaps in logic etc. But summer tv is light on content. I'm glad the strain is back and waiting for z-nation to come back.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, it's gonna be lame. Rick gets shot (perhaps by a shotgun), and he dies still in his hospital bed, still in a coma, Shane and Lorrie by his side. Cut to black as she walks into the waiting room to tell a younger Carl (played by a look-a-like child actor) that his dad is gone.
> 
> As an added bit of fun, the entire cast comes back. Michonne is a crazy homeless lady that Rick tried to help numerous times, Daryl is the local mechanic. Merle is his older drunk brother (yeah, we're bringing back Merle)! Hershel is the local town doctor. (Yup! He's back.) Beth is his young nurse. (Hell yeah! She's back too. Beth never died! Screw the producers!) Maggie is Carl's school teacher. Glenn is a fellow teacher whom she's having an affair with. Aaron is there too.... as a sleazy homophobic womanizer who gets all the ladies. Sophia is back, with her good friend Lizzie. They're tending to a flower garden. Lizzie says, "Look at the flowers, Sophia." And she responds that they're indeed pretty. The Governor is back as.... The duly elected Governor of the state.
> 
> We fast-forward to 9 months later as Lorrie gives birth to little ***-kicker. And yes, she's Rick's baby because Lorrie and Shane never got together.



You left out the tornado and Toto...


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> haha, he was referring to your post and your elaborate series ending. there is a huge gaping hole in your "rick is still in a coma" theory.... how does that tie in to our "fear the walking dead" gang? lol.




Well, he made his post so quickly after I made mine, I thought he meant you. Oh well.... Put Daniel into a coma as a burn victim in the room next door. Only he gets to live. Or, just ignore that the lame tie-in even existed in the first place. Why not? It's been done before. No gaping hole at all.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Yep. I dunno. The characters have a while to go before I can not hate them. Yes, there are too many gaps in logic etc. But summer tv is light on content. I'm glad the strain is back and waiting for z-nation to come back.



Please point out those specific holes. I'll cover them easily with my coma ending. Here's one.... All of the things we've seen are previous cases that Rick was a part of. Sophia dying was a child infected with rabies. Went missing, went crazy out in the woods, she came forward to attack some school children pointing toy guns at her. Rick had to step forward and stop her.... Just as he did in Season 2. He repressed that memory and Lorrie never brought it up. Carl was never told. And Shane knew better than to mention it. We're seeing Rick deal with his inner demons as the show progresses. Eventually each one will be dealt with. When none are left, Rick gets to peacefully move on.

The whole Shane thing is Rick's jealousy that if anything happens to him, Shane will take his place with Lorrie. Or maybe Shane will move in before then. Carl growing up is Rick's doubts in his ability to keep his son safe or raise him properly. Part of that is not being able to protect Carl from an obvious threat.... causing him to graphically lose an eye after getting shot. And so on.....


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> You left out the tornado and Toto...



Toto got accidentally run over by Eugene.... The mildly mentally retarted but very friendly ice-cream man who drives around town.


----------



## Poppy

tab665 said:


> as mentioned, there is a doctor this season who we are being led to believe he has survived a zombie bite without turning. if they were smart they should make that legit (which i doubt). the only positive that this show can have is that it could somehow cover that there is some kind of cure way over in mexico; while our walking dead group is all the way in Alexandria oblivious to the fact that there is a cure. although, at this point what would be the point? *the zombies stopped being the bad guys and the number one cause of death in season 3; being relegated to more of an annoyance than the real threat.
> *
> but since there is a little more interest in this thread (negative interest is still interest); *what is your theory on the "endgame" to the walking dead? everyone dies? happy ending? cure? civilization restored?*


Tab665,
I agree. That more and more, the zombies will be less and less a threat. At least if this make believe story would follow some kind of a realistic  story line. hahaha.
We have seen that they are getting slower and slower from the earliest episodes. We have been told that they are starving to death, but slowly, and we have not seen them eat each other. So while there is still a horde of walkers, they are not a sustainable food source for each other. They eventually will die.

Will there be a medical break-through, cure? I doubt it. BUT as in pandemics, many people die, many people get symptoms but survive, everyone gets exposed, and some do not get symptoms. So what we have seen, or been told, is that everyone has been exposed. Many have died, because they were killed, many get symptoms, run a fever and die, BUT some run a fever, and don't die. Didn't Hershel run a fever?

Certainly when that flu ran through the compound, many got sick, and ran fevers, and despite that, the zombie virus wasn't virulent enough to take over and kill them. OK... maybe it did some, but not everyone. Not Sasha, or Glenn. There had to be others.

I think that just as physicians, nurses, and teachers, often develop a super immunity system, we may find that our survivors will have developed an immune system capable of handling THIS particular virus.

END GAME?
Pockets of agrarian walled in societies.
Perhaps like the many little kingdoms in Ireland, and Scotland, around 900 AD.
With them fighting and stealing from each other.

Then a Christ like leader of men, will rise up, who preaches the Ten Commandments, and tolerance.
The scene closes at a large meeting hall around a great table, with a meeting of the various kings we have grown to know, as they listen to this new leader, and come to agree with his teachings, and promise a new day of co-operation.

Leaving us with a new hope.

Of course there will be a Devil character that promises a sequel.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

I almost totally quit watching FEAR the walking dead, but it appears that it has finally turned around.

Maybe they got a new director?

They only have a few more episodes before the season finale, which will probably be a cliff hanger.

The first two episodes since the return were IMO a waste of time. The third #210 was a bit better but it laid some of the ground-work for #211 which was the best of the season, perhaps the best of the series. #212 was OK, and I think that they used it to set the stage for the upcoming showdowns, so it was worth-while to watch.

In #212 there was a scene that made me wonder how far away can a light be seen?
TEEJ has taught us, or at least me, how to calculate beam throw from cd at a distance, and gave some ball park figures for how much lux you may need at different distances with different contrasts, etc. 

But there has been little discussion about how far someone may see you if you are waking with a flashlight.
At any rate, I did a little reading and came up with a few interesting reads.
I posted them in THIS THREAD "The Math behind how far a candle can be seen."

It was better received than I thought it would have been... we have some exceptionally smart people here.


----------



## tab665

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

there are currently 3 options right now. 1) the FTWD characters are smart 2) the TWD characters are stupid or 3) the FTWD dead writers are extremely lazy. 

its beginning to drive me crazy how easily FTWD characters are able to walk among the walkers. Smear just a little walker blood on you and you are good to go. multiple times. every. single. episode. On the other hand, our TWD characters cant even bathe in walker guts without still having a massacre on their hands. ive lamented the fact that on TWD the walkers are no longer the main antagonists. But at least they still have/had characters such as the governor and negan. and still the walkers presented themselves as a real threat last season with episodes of the herding of the walker hoard and the over running of alexandria. FTWD just completely bypassed the walker threat and jumped straight into the main underlying issue... family squabbles.

the one positive is that i have now determined that forcing myself to watch FTWD has caused me to appreciate TWD all the much more. on the negative side of that, if i went jogging for an hour every week instead of watching this show id be in better shape while still looking foward to the new season of TWD.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

You know it still bothers me that we got screwed over regarding the blatant Ad. generator known as "Fear The Walking Dead." They could have done so much with it. Even reintroducing a dead character from The Walking Dead, into FTWD before he or she was killed off. (Considering how FTWD is a prequel.) Here's an idea.... Your old buddy Merle went to California to wrap up a drug deal when the dead came back to life! All he cared about was getting back to Georgia to his brother Daryl. To make sure he was safe. How's that for an idea?

Yeah, I know; a certain crappy video game already covered what the Dixon brothers were doing before they met up with the caravan of survivors on The Walking Dead. Well, my version is better.

Anyway, we got screwed. So here's a little something I think you'll enjoy. Could easily be set in The Walking Dead universe. A father and his daughter try to survive against the Undead. It's short, technically it's advertising for G-Shock watches (But done so well that you won't care). And once again, FTWD itself was nothing but getting companies to spend money on advertising on the show.... while tricking loyal Walking Dead fans into tuning in and watching those ads. If anything, that's worse than a straight-up, subtle commercial. Especially one with a good story to tell. 

BTW, at times, the vid. below will seem to stutter-step quite badly. Don't worry about it. Originally it was an ad./game. But the game portion was a lame connect-the-dots thing that determined if you progressed forward. That lame element was completely eliminated. It's not actually interactive.

It's just sad as hell that a G-Shock commercial featuring zombies was clearly done with more creativity and attention to detail than the freakin' FTWD series! So even though it's a commercial, I'm going to take a chance that Greta won't be upset if I post it here. In fact, I think she and all the rest of you will enjoy it. *We* deserve a good Undead story until The Walking Dead returns in October.... because we definitely didn't get one from AMC. Enjoy!

*Due to the subject matter of walking corpses and some blood: NSFW
*


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*



tab665 said:


> there are currently 3 options right now. 1) the FTWD characters are smart 2) the TWD characters are stupid or 3) the FTWD dead writers are extremely lazy.
> 
> its beginning to drive me crazy how easily FTWD characters are able to walk among the walkers. Smear just a little walker blood on you and you are good to go. multiple times. every. single. episode. On the other hand, our TWD characters cant even bathe in walker guts without still having a massacre on their hands. ive lamented the fact that on TWD the walkers are no longer the main antagonists. But at least they still have/had characters such as the governor and negan. and still the walkers presented themselves as a real threat last season with episodes of the herding of the walker hoard and the over running of alexandria. FTWD just completely bypassed the walker threat and jumped straight into the main underlying issue... family squabbles.
> 
> the one positive is that i have now determined that forcing myself to watch FTWD has caused me to appreciate TWD all the much more. on the negative side of that, if i went jogging for an hour every week instead of watching this show id be in better shape while still looking foward to the new season of TWD.


In the comics, there is a group, they call the whisperers. They walk with the dead, wearing dead skins.
They claim that the dead don't mind, if they whisper.

So... when Nick was walking with the dead, (before he made it to Colonia) dehydrated, and near to passing out, he was hallucinating, (or was he) that the dead were whispering to him. 

IIRC, Rick and Glenn started to get into trouble when it started to rain, their blood etc off of them.
And the next time, wearing camo, that kid freaked out and started calling for his mom.

When Luciana bloodied that walker so that she and Nick could put on "makeup" she warned Nick to be absolutely QUIET. So, I wouldn't say that they are smarter, but rather Rick got screwed because of the weather, and because he had to travel with a kid with issues.


Regarding having villains such as Negan and the Governor, they had some, the guys on the boats, the crazy mother witch, and now the drug gang. We may see Chris become a central villain, or maybe he'll be the Merrill, bad boy, for a central villain. There is much that can be done.

I really blame the directors of the episodes for the lack luster performance of the actors. And maybe the writers too. 

But I am hoping for a good buildup to a cliff hanger, for the season finale.
THEN I will have a reason to look forward to the next season.

Regarding TWD, I hope that neither Daryl, nor Maggie get it, otherwise I don't really care. But, I HATE the hair in his face all the time. Get a hair cut, OR put it in a pony tail, but get it out of your face!


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

Three days to the 2 hour season finale.


It looks like it should be an entertaining couple of hours.

We'll see.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

I just wanted to say "Hi" to all my fellow TWD fans. I'm watching the show on DVD, so unfortunately, I can't join in on the fun of this thread. 

However, I thought I could offer something you'd all enjoy. 

~ Chance 

I purchased the Python about 40 years ago.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

NICE!


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

I don't think I ever fired a Python, but I put about 50 rounds through a Diamond Back. The action was smoother than a Smith, or Ruger. The last round went through the same hole as the first.

Very nice, and Stainless! 
CG, knows the way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCEMan

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I just wanted to say "Hi" to all my fellow TWD fans. I'm watching the show on DVD, so unfortunately, I can't join in on the fun of this thread.
> However, I thought I could offer something you'd all enjoy.
> ~ Chance
> I purchased the Python about 40 years ago.



Congrats to you! Stainless 6" Python prices have tripled thanks to TWD. 
If only I had kept the firearms I owned in the 70-80s...


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*



SCEMan said:


> Congrats to you! Stainless 6" Python prices have tripled thanks to TWD.
> If only I had kept the firearms I owned in the 70-80s...


LOL... now that's funny!

I wonder how are cross bow, and samurai sword sales doing?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

Zombie weapon of choice? I'm gunna have to go with the samurai sword; still works reasonable well even when dull. Whereas the Python converts to a very close-range, ineffective club when empty.  

~ Chance


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

I agree. Honestly, I am a bit surprised that we don't see more survivors walking around with at least short swords, instead of 5 inch knives.

Tyreese was pretty bad with that framing hammer, but how bad was Mel Gibson with his tomahawk in "The Patriot". He was a two fisted fighter, in the other hand he held either a knife, or a spike.

Ofelia is getting pretty bad with a hammer, but that wouldn't be my weapon of choice. It is too likely to get stuck. 

I like Carol's brass knuckle knife. Less likely to drop it or lose it due to bloody slippery hands.


----------



## SCEMan

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Zombie weapon of choice? I'm gunna have to go with the samurai sword; still works reasonable well even when dull. Whereas the Python converts to a very close-range, ineffective club when empty.
> ~ Chance



Samurai sword sounds good in the open, but you better have a backup for tight quarters or when holding a light.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*



SCEMan said:


> Samurai sword sounds good in the open, but you better have a backup for tight quarters or when holding a light.


 
I've got no argument against a tight quarters backup weapon. I'd just rather it not be a six-shooter.

~ Chance


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

I'd love that for a backup, but my arms aren't big enough to carry that sh#t all day (as a back up) LOL....

Just kidding. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've got no argument against a tight quarters backup weapon. I'd just rather it not be a six-shooter.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## Poppy

*Re: FEAR The Walking Dead ***POSSIBLE SPOILERS*** - You've Been Warned!*

On the east coast one hour to the finale!

Greta,
The AMC is running a marathon, where you might be able to catch the last three episodes, and then the finale.
IMO the last three episodes were better than the first 36 or IDK.

You might find it a good watch.
Just sayin.


----------



## Monocrom

Just a quick little reminder.......

*October 23rd 2016 ~ 9am E.S.T.
The Walking Dead returns!!*


----------



## gunga

Good finale for ftwd. It's about time.


----------



## SCEMan

gunga said:


> Good finale for ftwd. It's about time.



Best so far, although an admittedly low bar...

I wonder how they were able to film at the San Ysidro Border Crossing? Every time I've been there it's an absolute zoo with long waits. Got to be one of the busiest border crossings in the world.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Best so far, although an admittedly low bar...
> 
> I wonder how they were able to film at the San Ysidro Border Crossing? Every time I've been there it's an absolute zoo with long waits. Got to be one of the busiest border crossings in the world.


I have no idea, maybe some blue screen editing, and they may not have shot "on location" a lot of it may have been done on a back lot studio, I imagine.


----------



## Poppy

So what was up with all that shooting at the boarder?


----------



## Greta

* TONIGHT!!! *:eeksign::sweat::duck:


----------



## gunga

Oh. Right! I forgot!


----------



## don.gwapo

:eeksign::shakehead:hairpull::sigh::mecry: Holy cow!


----------



## NICSAK

[emoji24]


----------



## dc38

So...hoo dyd?


----------



## Greta

*----REMINDER----

*Reviews, recaps, synopsis, and/or spoilers for a current episode will not be posted in this thread until the day of the episode following that episode. IOW - If the first airing of the show airs on Sunday evening, you MAY NOT post any reviews, recaps, synopsis and/or spoilers until the following Sunday evening. This policy - which has served us well and, in general, has been respected by all who have participated in this thread up until recently - is out of respect for those who may not get a chance to watch the current episode until later in the week.


----------



## dc38

Breaking news! Sam finally died!


----------



## gunga

Kinda too grim and painful tonight.


----------



## Greta

gunga said:


> Kinda too grim and painful tonight.



Yup - harsh. And emotional. :candle::mecry:


----------



## tab665

now that's how you get a season started!!! still doesn't make up for the season 6 finale cliffhanger though.


----------



## dc38

Papa Neegan's Tomato Pudding. Or Neegan's Own Organic Hand-Mashed Tomaters


----------



## SCEMan

This should have been last season's finale...


----------



## gunga

Actually yes. It would have worked well as a finale. They just wanted to jerk us around waiting to find out who got "lucilled".


----------



## tab665

if anything, waiting for the season premier backfired a little though. the die hard spoiling fans basically spy on the crews during production. they were able to determine the outcome of the groups' negan encounter based on who was seen on set over the summer.


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> if anything, waiting for the season premier backfired a little though. the die hard spoiling fans basically spy on the crews during production. they were able to determine the outcome of the groups' negan encounter based on who was seen on set over the summer.



I don't know so much about the validity of this. My brother lives just down the road (literally!) from the set. He actually worked on the Season 3 set. And "spying" on the crews during production is not all that possible. Even people who actually live in Senoia, GA didn't know the outcome.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> if anything, waiting for the season premier backfired a little though. the die hard spoiling fans basically spy on the crews during production. they were able to determine the outcome of the groups' negan encounter based on who was seen on set over the summer.




Just to let everyone know, I'll be posting recaps again this season every Sunday for the previous Sunday's first airing of each episode. But regarding the quoted portion..... Yeah, the die-hard fanboys called it. Though not all of it. I'll get into detail about all that, on Sunday. But a quick thing, someone posted a very grainy..... Actually no; I'll save that for Sunday too. See you guys Sunday night.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 1 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And welcome to a new season. This episode was one of the good ones in terms of drama, action, and emotion. But over-the-top in blood and gore. The Producers continued to screw with us, the fans, by not revealing who got killed, at the start of the episode. But as usual, the hard-core fans got it right yet again! I did too. Rather obvious that Abraham was never going to submit to Negan. So clearly, Negan was going to take out the biggest threat to his authority. That being Abraham, not Rick. Daryl would be at the top of that list if Dwight hadn't have shot him. Negan would look weak taking out a badly injured Alpha Male. 

However, this is one time the die hards didn't have to put in tons of effort to figure out Abraham would die..... Since Abraham himself (Michael Cudlitz) said in an interview that his character is definitely not dead. Yup! He actually said that. Making it obvious, he was. 

Daryl still can't control his rage. He lashes out! Punching Negan, before being tackled by Negan's men. Dwight walks up and offers to finish off Daryl with a point blank shot to his head, with Daryl's own crossbow. But Negan stops him. He likes Daryl's spirit and plans to break him down slowly before killing him. However, due to Daryl's outburst, Negan informs the group that the first outburst (made by Glenn at the end of last season) is free. But a terrible price will have to be paid for the next one. Negan keeps his promise by then also killing Glenn! (Something that the die hards figured out rather early on.) 

This marks the very first time in the show's history that a character has been killed off in the very same way he was in the graphic novels. So, a middle finger to all the fans. Good news! Glenn was then able to crawl underneath a dumpster with his head bashed in as bad-*** Carol showed up and killed all the Saviors!! Oops! No.... sorry. Carol is wounded and emotionally unstable now. She and Morgan are somewhere else. Negan decides to let Glenn suffer by not finishing him off right away. (In reality, it takes two blows to the head to get the blood to squirt out. The first one is just going to crack and soften the skull.) Glenn somehow mumbles to Maggie that he'll find her after death, before Negan turns his head into flat mush. Headless, Glenn's arm keeps twitching. 

Rick is defiant. Telling Negan that he'll kill him one day. Negan learns Rick had a small ax. He calls for it, and drags Rick into the RV. They go for a ride. It's implied Negan will cut off Rick's hand. (Like the Governor does in the graphic novels.) But that's not happening since the Producers said editing out Rick's hand in all future episodes would have to done thanks to CGI. And that's going to be way too expensive, even with the show's somewhat generous budget. This was announced by them numerous months back. So the implied threat in the RV was B.S., and already known to be so. Negan drives back to the bridge. Now full of walkers. Wanting to utterly subjugate Rick, he tosses the ax outside on top of the RV and forces him to go get it. Rick has no weapons. In a gut-wrentching and action-packed series of scenes, Rick (ironically with help from Negan) retrieves it. But Negan sees definance in Rick's eye. So they head back to where the others are.

Negan then forces Rick to chop off Carl's lower left arm, or every single one of them gets a bullet to the back of the head. Rick is about to.... When Negan stops him and sees the look in Rick's eyes that he wanted to see. Having broken Rick, Rick agrees to work and produce for him. He agrees that he belongs to Negan. The others seem to be going with the program too. Negan and his men leave them there. Expecting first tribute to be given over in a week. They leave the group the RV and a truck for them to use to help bring the tribute. Negan tosses the small ax over his shoulder.

Devastated.... Maggie is almost hysterical, but still expects everyone to fight! Rick points out Negan has an army. But Maggie doesn't care! She plans on getting to HillTop to get medical attention for her baby, and then to start getting ready to fight Negan. The group splits up to make sure Maggie gets to HillTop. Rick drives off in the RV, as a walker walks up to what's left of Glenn's head and starts eating the gore. Rick simply drives away with tears in his eyes. 

Also, you might have missed an Easter egg in this episode. Remember the gory Polaroid pics. last season during the quiet raid on the Saviors' stronghold, clipped to the wall? Well, one of the Saviors pulled out a Polaroid camera and takes a pic. of head-less Glenn's body before walking off near the end of the episode. Glenn had a Polaroid of Maggie. Now someone has a Polaroid of what's left of Glenn.

Edit: 
Forgot to mention that Negan decided to toss Daryl back into the van, and keep him as his prisoner.


----------



## tab665

i suppose i will post my two biggest thoughts on last weeks episode now.
1st- i think if they wanted to troll us better they should have went ahead and showed Abram bite the dust in the season 6 finale.
2nd- leave glenn's death for the season 7 premier. with everyone convinced that Abram was the one who bit the dust then glenn's death would have been an even bigger surprise.
i saw the deaths coming, because the genius show writers basically threw a challenge on the table for the die hard fans to try to solve. and they did. they were able to determine which episodes characters were seen filming and concluded that there would be no abram or glen later on in the season. perhaps it wouldn't have been spoiled had they went ahead and killed off Abram in the season 6 finale. also it doesnt help that the actor who plays Abram almost came to tears durring the walking dead comic con panel.
on a side note, me and my wife watched the episode separately because of our work schedule. she is also not into spoilers like i am. she told me after she saw the episode that when Negan took rick out in the RV, and rick kept having flashbacks of everyone that was in the line up; that she thought it was possible that Negan killed EVERYONE but Rick. i found that interesting as i didnt even think that as a possibility since i was 99% certain of who died. did anyone else get that feeling durring the first 15 minutes?


----------



## Greta

Ok so I guessed Abraham correctly (who didn't?). I wasn't upset about it because he really was such a badass character and his defiance at the end was pure and classic Abraham. Epic! I will miss him though... I do have to admit that. Glenn? meh. We've already been through his death once before so I'm over it. 

Now... the scene with Rick getting ready to cut off Carl's arm got me. That was intense. SUPER intense! Not much can literally put me on the edge of my seat. That did. And I guess I have to mourn a bit too over the loss of Rick's balls. It's not pretty to see a man so completely broken... 

And... Maggie. FFS - Someone needs to off her. Seriously. Her actions have caused more problems for the group than anyone else!! I would NOT cry over her death... yes, I would cheer! Someone... ANYONE!... please! Put her out of OUR misery!!

Looking forward to tonight's episode!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi All. :wave: I'm still watching on DVD. Last night The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I had just turned on the TV when, before I could change the channel, someone on one of those entertainment shows was interviewing the cast member/s that are no longer on the show. You know, the one/s that had a bad run-in with a bat. I quickly changed the channel and now have, hopefully enough, months to forget who was dealt the homer before the season is released on Netflix/DVD. 

Later Dudes, 

~ Chance


----------



## tab665

off maggie?!?! i think shes going to be the one to step up as rick is probably going to be on his "beaten puppy" routine for a while. poor rick, even his son was telling him to man up and chop it off!


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> off maggie?!?! i think shes going to be the one to step up as rick is probably going to be on his "beaten puppy" routine for a while. poor rick, even his son was telling him to man up and chop it off!



NO - she's going to get MORE people killed! 'Cuz she's STUPID!


----------



## SCEMan

Greta said:


> NO - she's going to get MORE people killed! 'Cuz she's STUPID!



Please elaborate. Are you referring to her pregnancy-related emergency? If so, how is that her fault?
Now, Morgan's pacifistic beliefs have definitely resulted in preventable deaths...


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Ok so I guessed Abraham correctly (who didn't?). I wasn't upset about it because he really was such a badass character and his defiance at the end was pure and classic Abraham. Epic! I will miss him though... I do have to admit that. Glenn? meh. We've already been through his death once before so I'm over it.
> 
> Now... the scene with Rick getting ready to cut off Carl's arm got me. That was intense. SUPER intense! Not much can literally put me on the edge of my seat. That did. And I guess I have to mourn a bit too over the loss of Rick's balls. It's not pretty to see a man so completely broken...
> 
> And... Maggie. FFS - Someone needs to off her. Seriously. Her actions have caused more problems for the group than anyone else!! I would NOT cry over her death... yes, I would cheer! Someone... ANYONE!... please! Put her out of OUR misery!!
> 
> Looking forward to tonight's episode!



Yeah, they save Glenn in a Jump The Shark manner, only to then immediately kill him off at the start of the next season. That's a bigger middle finger gesture than the series finale of St. Elsewhere, where all of the show's events that ever took place was in the mind of a mentally handicapped boy with a wild imagination. 

Unfortunately I felt nothing as they threatened to cut off Carl's arm, because the Producers ruined it for everyone by admitting they will never cut off a major character's body parts because they refuse to spend the money to CGI it out of all future episodes. So if someone loses a hand or arm, they'll be dead by the end of the episode..... Like Tyreese. Okay, Hershel lost a leg, but they "found" an artificial one at the prison that happened to be a perfect fit. But hands and arms?.... Nope. Not happening.

And yeah, I'm getting sick of Maggie too. Someone just kill her already. Then carve her open and save Glenn Jr.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately I felt nothing as they threatened to cut off Carl's arm, because the Producers ruined it for everyone by admitting they will never cut off a major character's body parts because they refuse to spend the money to CGI it out of all future episodes. So if someone loses a hand or arm, they'll be dead by the end of the episode..... Like Tyreese. Okay, Hershel lost a leg, but they "found" an artificial one at the prison that happened to be a perfect fit. But hands and arms?.... Nope. Not happening.



It wasn't the cutting off (or not) of Carl's arm that bothered me... it was the "breaking" of Rick. I guess that's a personal thing for me. As I said previously, it's not pretty to see a man completely broken. Too close to home for me and I'll admit to some breaking heart and tears during that scene. I really could care less about Coral's arm.



Monocrom said:


> And yeah, I'm getting sick of Maggie too. Someone just kill her already. Then carve her open and save Glenn Jr.



I'm not so sure about the carving open thing. Unless, of course, they let her go to 8 or 9 months. Then yeah... have at it. Michonne would be a great Mom... 


*_Watching the new episode now. I think I'm going to need to watch this one a second time. _


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for clarifying. Hmm..... Mama Michonne has a nice ring to it. 

At this point, I'm looking forward to how and when they kill off Dwight. Technically, Daryl is very slowly bleeding to death in the back of that van. He's going to need a lot more than just that blanket.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> At this point, I'm looking forward to how and when they kill off Dwight. Technically, Daryl is very slowly bleeding to death in the back of that van. He's going to need a lot more than just that blanket.



Yeah, that was another part that kind of gave me angst. Daryl didn't get offed but his future is not looking very pleasant at this point. I want to see Mama Michonne go total Samurai on Dwight. Or better still - Carol come back and save the day as she did at Terminus. I still love Carol


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, thumbs up for Carol! :twothumbs

She just needs to snap out of it, and embrace the inner bad-***. 

One thing bothering me though from that disrespectful (hey, let's hold a special season premiere veiwing in a cemetery) special episode of The Talking Dead.... I don't recall seeing Carol, or Morgan up on that stage in the pouring rain. (Okay, Tara wasn't there either but who cares about her.) Hardwick only made special mention that Carl couldn't be there.

Something ain't right.


----------



## Greta

Yeah - that TTD episode was weird. The rain didn't help. And Lauren Cohan was just being a total diva about it all. She just annoys me all the way around :ironic:

Yes, it was very conspicuous that Carol and Morgan weren't there and there was no mention of them. Maybe because they weren't actually *IN* that episode? I think maybe that's the only reason. But still... it was odd. 

Ok - I have to put this out there... I LOVE Jeffrey Dean Morgan! Negan is a harsh character but seriously... he has a great sense of humor! AND - as pointed out on the last season's last episode of TTD, if we had been following the Saviors all this time instead of Rick's group, we would be loving Negan and hating Rick. I think that's pretty valid.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

I was sort of expecting Abrahams death but I was hoping it wasnt him. Glenns death wasnt a surprise, the moment Negan said he would shut down any outburst like Daryl did I was expecting Glenn since he was closest. 

Negan telling Rick to cut off Carls arm was a total surprise and and a what the, is wrong with this guy. I like the actor from Supernatural, him playing Negan is good, but I absolutely hate Negan already. He makes the Governor look like a care bear in comparison.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> ...Ok - I have to put this out there... I LOVE Jeffrey Dean Morgan! Negan is a harsh character but seriously... he has a great sense of humor! AND - as pointed out on the last season's last episode of TTD, if we had been following the Saviors all this time instead of Rick's group, we would be loving Negan and hating Rick. I think that's pretty valid.



He is *incredibly* underrated as a character actor. No denying that. I really wish he put on more weight though, for the part. Negan is so iconic in the Walking Dead universe. And he's a BIG man. Seeing a slender Negan, it's as if Jeffery Dean Morgan was battling a terrible disease that ate him away. Then he recovered from it. But still hasn't returned to his (Negan's) fighting weight. When you see him as Negan.... Negan looks too skinny. Also, I just really couldn't get behind Negan. Even if we followed him from the very start. Negan doesn't think of himself as evil. And yes, Rick crossed the line when he ran down _Other_ Bob (a handcuffed police officer) and was so casual about it. 

"I told you to stop."

However, Rick never tried to bully a group they encountered into giving them half their "earnings" on a weekly or monthly basis. He never intentionally broke a man down into complete servitude and obedience. Never forced a man to harm his own child, or else.... In the graphic novels, Negan is portrayed as a very charming when he wants to be sociopath, who perhaps doesn't realize that's what he's turned into. 

And I still like Norman better. As Hardwick mentioned, "Whenever Norman speaks, 20% of you [the fans] get pregnant."


----------



## Monocrom

MidnightDistortions said:


> ....He makes the Governor look like a care bear in comparison.



A fair comparison, for the TV Governor. The one in the graphic novels was easily his match, maybe worse....


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> And I still like Norman better. As Hardwick mentioned, "Whenever Norman speaks, 20% of you [the fans] get pregnant."



BEST.LINE.EVER!! LOL :laughing: - And seriously... if I wasn't about to become a GRANDmother, I'd most definitely be part of that 20% *swoon* :kiss:

RE: Negan - I know absolutely nothing about the comic books so all I know is the TV show. And yes, Negan is a text-book (Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders) sociopath! Even the charming part! But I still can't quite hate him yet. Bottom line is he DID help Rick with the ax and he did NOT make him cut off his son's arm. Yeah, he bashed some skulls. Yeah - that's bad, mkay? But... I dunno. We'll see. And although my heart belongs to Norman... well... Jeffrey is still HOT!


----------



## Poppy

Greta said:


> Ok so I guessed Abraham correctly (who didn't?).


I didn't.
I tried to analyze the killing scene, and came up with Eugene.

Actualy I think that they deceived us.

From the victim's POV, there was no RV in his line of sight.
From our POV, Negan's face was lit up from his right.

As our victims were lined up in a semi-circle, only those at the end would not have the RV in their direct line of sight. Being at each end of the semi-circle, the most likely victims would be Glenn, or Eugene, but it could not be Abraham, because he was directly in the center, and when looking at Negan, the RV would have to be in the back-ground.

The strongest light in the scene was coming from behind the RV, to Negan's right. So for the most part it would illuminate his face from his behind right. Yet when he killed our victim, he face was lit fully from the right. If he was facing Eugene, head on, Eugene would not see the RV, and the lighting from behind the RV would more directly light the right side of Negan's face.

"Well look at that! He's Taking it Like a Champ!" 
That could be expected, or at least, not particularly surprising of Abraham, but wouldn't it surprise everyone to see Eugene take it like a champ!? That would have made me more proud of him and his transformation, and his "recipe" for making bullets, would have been his lasting act of defiance, that others could rally around.

I think that the special effects of Glenn's demise were spectacular.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> BEST.LINE.EVER!! LOL :laughing: - And seriously... if I wasn't about to become a *GRANDmother,* I'd most definitely be part of that 20% *swoon* :kiss:


Didn't get to log on for a couple of days. But just wanted to say _*Congratulations!*_


----------



## Greta

Thank you!


----------



## degarb

I think Greta should retitle this thread, "The Walking Thread: the search for Brains."


----------



## degarb

Wife and son are fans. Annoying to myself. I try to explain to my son, that zombies are a metaphor for people hooked on drugs. He just stares blankly back at me dueling, making that weird hissing throaty sound, while coming at me in that zombie threatening fashion. I don't think he gets the metaphor.


----------



## Monocrom

degarb said:


> Wife and son are fans. Annoying to myself. I try to explain....



Oh! Tell them about this thread. I'm sure they'd love a Walking Dead discussion with fellow fans. Does she like Daryl? Who am I kidding, all the ladies love Daryl.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 2 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Not much this past week. Just the introduction of King Ezekiel. Morgan and the men carry an unconscious Carol back to a settlement known as The Kingdom. A place that is clearly prosperous. Just before getting there, they and some others from the Kingdom encounter walkers. Carol wakes up but is clearly out of it. She sees the walkers as people getting killed by members of the Kingdom on horseback. After the battle, for some odd reason, Morgan fixes a broken mailbox. 

After waking up, Morgan takes Carol (in a wheelchair) to meet the king. He seems to think of himself as a real medieval king! Complete with full-sized pet tiger. He's friendly, and addresses Carol like a king would. She's polite to him, and falls back on her harmless Mrs. Rogers persona in front of him. Afterwards, alone with Morgan, she tells him what she thinks of the king. Obviously, she's not amused at the nonsense and tells Morgan she's leaving when she gets a chance.... and that he can't stop her. 

Carol soon steals what she can get her hands on. Clothing, large scissors, a pack, a good hunting knife, etc. Meanwhile, Morgan helps his new friends with a hog hunt. They lure several hogs into an enclosed space with a walker hanging from the ceiling. Morgan is horrified to see that his new friends are letting the hogs eat the walker. But things soon become clear.... The Saviors are aware of the Kingdom, and the king has agreed to produce for them. But he and only some of his men know about the arrangement. The king describes it as his burden. When the Saviors arrive, they are happy to see eight very fattened up hogs, instead of the eight skinnier ones that were originally caught. The meeting does not go smoothly, but everyone walks away from it, alive. The king knows that Morgan killed a Savior (end of Season 6). Ironically, he's happy that Morgan couldn't bring himself to shoot. 

Morgan has also been doing the king a favor. Teaching a younger member of the king's court how to fight with a bo staff, since the young man is useless at doing anything else, but taking care of his younger brother. Their father having died in an earlier, somewhat reckless encounter with walkers that may have been the king's fault. Carol tries sneaking out, but the king confronts her. He's in a good mood and opens up to Carol. Turns out, he's pretending to be insane because the residents of the Kingdom need leadership. They want someone to lead them. To make them safe. Turns out, he saw right through Carol's Mrs. Rogers act. He describes his life as a zoo keeper. How he saved the female tiger from a bad injury. Since then, she follows him. People see a man with a tiger, and they make up wild stories about him. Soon, they follow him. He plays along. Though Ezekiel is his real name.

Carol still wants to leave. He convinces her to "go but not go." Carol ends up leaving the Kingdom.... and taking up residence in a house *just* outside the Kingdom. Soon, Ezekiel stops by to visit her.


----------



## Greta

As I mentioned above, I'm going to need to watch last week's episode again. I really didn't "get" it last week. And now after reading Monocrom's review, I know I missed A LOT! There was a lot of information in it that I know will matter (maybe?) in the future but for the most part, it was just kinda boring :shrug:


----------



## SCEMan

Some things don't translate well from the comics IMO as I couldn't "buy" the whole King Ezekiel character. Unless TWD is veering off into fantasy, how could anyone (not to mention a community) seriously believe there's royalty (complete with tiger) strolling in the backwoods of Georgia!?! At least Morgan's packing a sidearm now, and realizes his bo staff has it's limitations.


----------



## Greta

Tonight's episode - 7 minutes in.... _*swoon*_


----------



## tab665

despite carol's worst efforts I still enjoyed last weeks episode. I think king Ezekiel is going to quickly become a favorite of mine. I really enjoyed when he broke character while he was talking to carol. I hope we get more of that. hopefully now that Carol is residing outside of the Kingdom we wont have to see her character too much. there is just too much going on to waste time on Carol's moral dilemmas right now.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> As I mentioned above, I'm going to need to watch last week's episode again. I really didn't "get" it last week. And now after reading Monocrom's review, I know I missed A LOT! There was a lot of information in it that I know will matter (maybe?) in the future but for the most part, it was just kinda boring :shrug:



Mainly it was a "set up" episode. Putting pieces into place to set up later episodes. King Ezekiel is a popular character in the comics. (I won't mention how his character progresses or what happens to him.) It's about his introduction, that of the Kingdom, and for us to realize what currently motivates him. It's safe to assume that in the disasterous raid early on during his reign, in which he lost eight good fighters; he's become very cautious. Too cautious perhaps. When the Saviors showed up, it must have been when he and a few of his men were away from the Kingdom. He mentions that his people do not know about the Saviors nor the weekly tributes given to them. 

It's also mentioned in the episode that if he wanted to, realistically, Ezekiel and his people could defeat the Saviors. But that going to war would likely cost many lives on their end. Ezekiel seems to be at the point now where he wants calm and peace. Even if it means producing for, and serving the Saviors. That mentality may change later on. But for now, that's the type of leader he is. 

Set up episodes don't need to be boring. But yeah, this particular one was. Introducing new settings, characters, the mentality of a new leader.... All good. But done in a yawn-inducing way. :tired:


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Some things don't translate well from the comics IMO as I couldn't "buy" the whole King Ezekiel character. Unless TWD is veering off into fantasy, how could anyone (not to mention a community) seriously believe there's royalty (complete with tiger) strolling in the backwoods of Georgia!?! At least Morgan's packing a sidearm now, and realizes his bo staff has it's limitations.



Take a closer look at the episode. Ezekiel knows that Morgan shot and killed a Savior with that handgun (at the end of season 6) to save Carol's life. When he brings Morgan along to the giving of the weekly Tribute, and it goes wrong just for a moment.... Morgan hesitates to shoot another Savior, and quickly puts his pistol down. Ezekiel sees this. Morgan basically asks if he (Ezekiel) is disappointed that he couldn't bring himself to shoot a Savior again. But quite the opposite. Ezekiel is happy that Morgan couldn't do it a second time. Genuinely proud that he couldn't do it a second time. This shows us Ezekiel's mentality. It shows us his over-cautiousness. His willingness to *not* fight or put up resistance against the Saviors. Perhaps to an extreme degree.

Also, when the Dead start walking and attacking the Living, people just want to feel safe. They'll follow anyone whom they think can deliver on that. And here comes a tough-looking dude with a freaking pet tiger! 

"Damn! That Bad-*** will protect us. Let's follow him! Okay, he's insane. But he's tough too. He'll protect us! Let's follow him anyway and do as he says!"

_Everyone else ~ _*"Okay."*

But as mentioned in my episode 2 summary, Ezekiel is only pretending to be insane. However, since his followers in the Kingdom see his insanity as a pro, rather than a con; he has to go on pretending he's crazy for their sake. At least, he believes he has to.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> despite carol's worst efforts I still enjoyed last weeks episode. I think king Ezekiel is going to quickly become a favorite of mine. I really enjoyed when he broke character while he was talking to carol. I hope we get more of that. hopefully now that Carol is residing outside of the Kingdom we wont have to see her character too much. there is just too much going on to waste time on Carol's moral dilemmas right now.




In that case, you're gonna hate this. Found out just yesterday that Carol was supposed to die in the prison. Remember how T-Dog died in the prison, protecting Carol? Well, originally she was supposed to have his death. He'd be either not around or too slow to save her while sacrificing himself. Why the change at nearly the last minute?.... The producers were fed up with the actor who played T-Dog always showing up late. Chronically late for shooting. They got fed up, and decided T-Dog dies instead.

They just never got around to killing off Carol, and she (as sometimes happens with characters) basically evolved. It wasn't a bad run for T-Dog though. He was only supposed to last three episodes during Season 1. But proved popular with audiences. So they kept him around. Who knows, if the guy was more professional, he might still be around instead of Carol who evolved into the Andrea role found in the comics.

Which means, Andrea might have lived if Carol got killed off, and might have become the very same bad-*** she turned into in the comics. I guess we'll never know.

Oh yeah, turns out the dude who played Dale on the TV show was pissed that a certain producer friend of his got fired. So he demanded his character be killed off so he could leave the show. Originally, Hershel was supposed to get ripped open by the walker that Carl failed to kill earlier. But they gave that death to Dale instead. Hershel then ended up surviving longer and basically filling the shoes of the Dale character. Complete with beard at the start of the next season. Funny how things turn out....


----------



## Poppy

Greta said:


> As I mentioned above, I'm going to need to watch last week's episode again. I really didn't "get" it last week. And now after reading Monocrom's review, I know I missed A LOT! There was a lot of information in it that I know will matter (maybe?) in the future but for the most part, it was just kinda boring :shrug:


When
you rewatch it, please clarify this for me if you can.

I *think* that Morgan wrote a letter and placed it in the mailbox, then he raised the red flag on the box, (which would signal to the mail-man/letter carrier, that there is mail to be picked up. Later in the episode, he pushed the red flag back down. If he had written a letter, can you make out what it said or to whom it was written? 

I don't know how much you missed, but some of what monochrome has written is his interpretation, and is not absolute fact. For example, I disagree with his statement that Ezekiel is insane. Ezekiel, explained to Carol, that he was role playing. That he had played the role in a number of theatrical plays, so it was easy for him to play the role when it was obvious that someone needed to step forward as a leader. He was willing to play the part.

I also disagree of this interpretation:


> Teaching a younger member of the king's court how to fight with a bo staff, since *the young man is useless at doing anything else,* but taking care of his younger brother.


My interpretation is that the kid has a morel issue with killing (even the already dead). It appears even if it is a matter of self preservation. IMO Ezekiel sees this, but also knows that the kid will need to know how to protect himself. Seeing how proficient Morgan is with the bo, he wants Morgan to train the youngster in non-lethal force combat. From what I have seen the kid is coming along nicely.

This was not clear, and is debatable:


> Their father having died in an earlier, somewhat reckless encounter with walkers that may have been the king's fault.



When I saw that, I imagined that kid's father may have been a Negan victim.

Edit, I forgot to add,


> The meeting does not go smoothly, but everyone walks away from it, alive. The king knows that Morgan killed a Savior (end of Season 6). *Ironically, he's happy that Morgan couldn't bring himself to shoot.*


hmmm, maybe I missed that, but OTOH, NO ONE shot! There was no shoot-out, and I imagine the King was happy about THAT! or there would be a meeting with Negan's Lucile.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Also, when the Dead start walking and attacking the Living, people just want to feel safe. They'll follow anyone whom they think can deliver on that. And here comes a tough-looking dude with a freaking pet tiger!
> 
> "Damn! That Bad-*** will protect us. Let's follow him! Okay, he's insane. But he's tough too. He'll protect us! Let's follow him anyway and do as he says!"



I tend to apply the "Reasonable Man Standard" when predicting behavior in novel situations, and TWD is certainly novel. I certainly wouldn't blindly follow an obviously neurotic figure and those sheeple who would are as useless as the Alexandrians which this community resembles. Also, is anyone else seeing the similarities to The Wizard of Oz in the Kingdom?

I've followed TWD since the start due in large part by its ability to incorporate realistic characters and believable actions in a bizarre chaotic world. Hopefully King Ezekiel won't stay in "character" forever. I'd love to see a Negan-King meet and greet...


----------



## Monocrom

Gotta be honest.... can we use a "Reasonable Man Standard" during a long-term chaotic situation such as the Undead Apocalypse? I believe most people would freak out and totally lose their sh....

I mean, even when things are calm, going well; people still freak out sometimes. To me, Man is not a reasonable creature. Greedy, violent, even stupid. You see that on a daily basis whenever you pick up a newspaper. ?Good at pretending to be reasonable. Good at faking it. Oh yes, absolutely! Hungry are the Dead. When that happens, reasonableness goes flying out the window.... sometimes with the person still attached to it.

What bothers me about TWD is the huge lack of mass numbers of suicides that would take place. How many have we seen in just over 6 seasons? Two? And both of those were at the CDC in season one.


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> I tend to apply the "Reasonable Man Standard" when predicting behavior in novel situations, and TWD is certainly novel. I certainly wouldn't blindly follow an obviously neurotic figure and those sheeple who would are as useless as the Alexandrians which this community resembles. *Also, is anyone else seeing the similarities to The Wizard of Oz in the Kingdom?
> *
> I've followed TWD since the start due in large part by its ability to incorporate realistic characters and believable actions in a bizarre chaotic world. Hopefully King Ezekiel won't stay in "character" forever. I'd love to see a Negan-King meet and greet...


SCEMan
In reference to The Wizard of Oz, are you being literal? I don't see a literal connection. If you just mean... make believe? Then yeah. If though you are being literal, please connect some of the dots for me.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Gotta be honest.... can we use a "Reasonable Man Standard" *during a long-term chaotic situation such as the Undead Apocalypse? I believe most people would freak out and totally lose their sh....*
> 
> I mean, even when things are calm, going well; people still freak out sometimes. To me, Man is not a reasonable creature. Greedy, violent, even stupid. You see that on a daily basis whenever you pick up a newspaper. ?Good at pretending to be reasonable. Good at faking it. Oh yes, absolutely! Hungry are the Dead. When that happens, reasonableness goes flying out the window.... sometimes with the person still attached to it.
> 
> What bothers me about TWD is the huge lack of mass *numbers of suicides that would take place.* How many have we seen in just over 6 seasons? Two? And both of those were at the CDC in season one.



In Fear the walking dead, we saw rioting in the streets. How many of them ended up as walkers. Probably most of them, that's based on the fact that there are many, many more walkers than there are living. How many ended up as walkers due to suicide? We don't have to SEE them to believe that there is a percentage.

We had seen a few more than just those two at the CDC. Daryl and Andrea came across that guy hanging from the tree. And then when the group of them cleared the car out of the bushes. It had a dead battery but Daryl found a fresh one. There was a group suicide scene somewhere there, I forget the details, Also didn't Daryl, and Beth find a suicide group at the golf country club?

I don't know. 

One thing that throws me, why is there such a large percentage of walkers vs living? They don't become walkers until they die. They don't turn instantly, certainly the living would have made that connection and started doing preventive brain killing before the bitten become biters.


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> SCEMan
> In reference to The Wizard of Oz, are you being literal? I don't see a literal connection. If you just mean... make believe? Then yeah. If though you are being literal, please connect some of the dots for me.



Obviously not a serious connection, but when King Ezekiel appeared I couldn't stop laughing. I guess I relate closely to Carol's perspective.

King Ezekiel = Wizard
Citizens of Oz = Simple-minded Kingdom sheeple 
Wicked Witch = Negan
Flying Monkeys = Saviors
Dorothy & Friends = Carol & Morgan


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Gotta be honest.... can we use a "Reasonable Man Standard" during a long-term chaotic situation such as the Undead Apocalypse? I believe most people would freak out and totally lose their sh....
> 
> I mean, even when things are calm, going well; people still freak out sometimes. To me, Man is not a reasonable creature. Greedy, violent, even stupid. You see that on a daily basis whenever you pick up a newspaper. ?Good at pretending to be reasonable. Good at faking it. Oh yes, absolutely! Hungry are the Dead. When that happens, reasonableness goes flying out the window.... sometimes with the person still attached to it.
> 
> What bothers me about TWD is the huge lack of mass numbers of suicides that would take place. How many have we seen in just over 6 seasons? Two? And both of those were at the CDC in season one.



"The Reasonable Man Standard" adjusts to the current applied scenario, it's not a fixed perspective. For TWD, the type of people gullible enough to follow the "King" would never have survived the apocalypse this long - maybe FTW which has just taken hold. I also cannot believe violent or greedy individuals would exist very long in the benevolent "Kingdom".


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Obviously not a serious connection, but when King Ezekiel appeared I couldn't stop laughing. I guess I relate closely to Carol's perspective.
> 
> King Ezekiel = Wizard
> Citizens of Oz = Simple-minded Kingdom sheeple
> Wicked Witch = Negan
> Flying Monkeys = Saviors
> Dorothy & Friends = Carol & Morgan


SCEMan
Thank you for connecting the dots for me. NOW, I see it! hehehe

I thought that Carol was really funny. But during that scene, I paid more attention to the tiger; trying to determine if it was real, or memorex. Opps, replaying old tapes . Hmmm, was the tiger real, or CGI?


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> SCEMan
> I thought that Carol was really funny. But during that scene, I paid more attention to the tiger; trying to determine if it was real, or memorex. Opps, replaying old tapes . Hmmm, was the tiger real, or CGI?



I understand the tiger was created using animatronics and CGI.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> "The Reasonable Man Standard" adjusts to the current applied scenario, it's not a fixed perspective. For TWD, the type of people gullible enough to follow the "King" would never have survived the apocalypse this long - maybe FTW which has just taken hold. I also cannot believe violent or greedy individuals would exist very long in the benevolent "Kingdom".


They'd be the ones most likely to take over it. Had Rick and his group gone to Terminus instead of finding the prison, they would have been welcomed with open arms into a peaceful community that genuinely wanted to help others. When the violent group of sadistic raiders and rapists showed up, Rick and the group would have fought side-by-side with the Termians; and easily won. Preserving the peaceful community through violence. Instead, the residents became prisoners in their own home. They took it back, but gave up their humanity to do so. Having to become more violent than the sadistic raiders in order to do so. 

Look at Negan and the Saviors. Violent, greedy; and on top of the world as the most prosperous group out there. 

Also, I doubt if all of the Kingdom's residents believe that Ezekiel is crazy. I think many of them suspect he's not. But the gullible ones outnumber them. Main thing is, he keeps the peace. So the smart ones just go along with the lie. We see it in our own society. At one point, the coins in our pockets (Pre-1965 U.S. quarters and dimes) were almost pure silver (90%). Now they're not. But everyone pretends they have intrinsic value. Same thing with those pretty pieces of paper in our wallets. Decades ago, you could turn them in for their value in actual precious medals. Even said so on the paper. Well, not anymore! Their value is based on pure faith in the government. Once an intelligent person stops laughing hysterically at such a moronic notion that only the gullible masses would fall for, that person starts to think; and soon realizes the importance of going along with others (even though they themselves know better). 

Same thing happening in the Kingdom. You don't want the majority of the citizens to realize Ezekiel is just an ordinary man who simply has a pet tiger. He's not a fighter, he's not a bad-***. He's just someone pretending to be that. Could you just imagine the panic and chaos that would set in if most folks found out the truth? Same thing with our intrinsically worthless coins and pretty pieces of paper today. If most folks realized the truth, you'd have enough panic and chaos to cause a financial Apocalypse. So, even the ones intelligent enough to know better; play along.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Also, I doubt if all of the Kingdom's residents believe that Ezekiel is crazy. I think many of them suspect he's not. But the gullible ones outnumber them.


Monochrom,
Earlier you stated that he is insane.

You infer that MOST of the Kingdom's residents believe that he is insane. There are those who suspect that he's not insane, but they are outnumbered by the gullible ones (who think he is insane), but follow him anyway.

WHY do YOU think he is insane?
WHY do YOU think that most of all of the residents also think he is insane?


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Same thing happening in the Kingdom. You don't want the majority of the citizens to realize Ezekiel is just an ordinary man who simply has a pet tiger. He's not a fighter, he's not a bad-***. He's just someone pretending to be that. *Could you just imagine the panic and chaos that would set in if most folks found out the truth?*



You've got to be kidding! Nah, you are probably dead serious.

Ezekiel doesn't have magical super powers, and the people of the Kingdom wouldn't actually believe that he does. He set up a ruling oligarchy, members of the society have jobs and responsibilities, some of whom have the duty of security. Yes they ride on horses, and carry lance/spears, but they also have guns.

Just because that have a peaceful society, doesn't mean that they wouldn't violently defend themselves. It doesn't mean that they are ALL sheepeople, yes some may be, but others may have elected to play along, if for no other reason because it seems to be working.

We really know NOTHING about the mindset of the residents. At least not yet, and certainly not enough to paint them with such a broad brush.


----------



## SCEMan

Many good points :thumbsup:, and a couple debatable ones. 



Monocrom said:


> They'd be the ones most likely to take over it. Had Rick and his group gone to Terminus instead of finding the prison, they would have been welcomed with open arms into a peaceful community that genuinely wanted to help others. When the violent group of sadistic raiders and rapists showed up, Rick and the group would have fought side-by-side with the Termians; and easily won. Preserving the peaceful community through violence. Instead, the residents became prisoners in their own home. They took it back, but gave up their humanity to do so. Having to become more violent than the sadistic raiders in order to do so.
> Look at Negan and the Saviors. Violent, greedy; and on top of the world as the most prosperous group out there.



Are you implying Rick & company and the Saviors are equivalently violent? I don't see any of the group besides Rick (to a degree) losing their humanity despite some harrowing experiences. Negan on the other hand (looking forward to his pre-TWD world life story) is a sadistic sociopath lacking any apparent humanity.



Monocrom said:


> Also, I doubt if all of the Kingdom's residents believe that Ezekiel is crazy. I think many of them suspect he's not. But the gullible ones outnumber them. Main thing is, he keeps the peace. So the smart ones just go along with the lie. We see it in our own society. At one point, the coins in our pockets (Pre-1965 U.S. quarters and dimes) were almost pure silver (90%). Now they're not. But everyone pretends they have intrinsic value. Same thing with those pretty pieces of paper in our wallets. Decades ago, you could turn them in for their value in actual precious medals. Even said so on the paper. Well, not anymore! Their value is based on pure faith in the government.



In today's world you have the luxury of being simplistic and gullible regarding trust in government. In TWD world it most likely will be fatal at some point.



Monocrom said:


> Once an intelligent person stops laughing hysterically at such a moronic notion that only the gullible masses would fall for, that person starts to think; and soon realizes the importance of going along with others (even though they themselves know better).



Can't agree with you on this one. Too many examples in California government to list but here's a couple. 
$33 billion bullet train fiasco, eight years later and not one foot of track laid but cost is now $100 billion; balanced budget fallacy, no mention of the $281.5 billion unfunded pension debt. I stopped laughing long ago on these and haven't yet joined the followers. You'll have to take my word that I'm intelligent however 



Monocrom said:


> Same thing happening in the Kingdom. You don't want the majority of the citizens to realize Ezekiel is just an ordinary man who simply has a pet tiger. He's not a fighter, he's not a bad-***. He's just someone pretending to be that.



From what I've seen so far in TWD world, you can sell your soul and follow a ruthless, powerful strongman (e.g., Negan, the Governor) bent on domination; follow a benevolent leader (Hilltop Colony, Alexandria) and live in humiliating subservience with ever increasing taxation; or attempt a hybrid concept (most difficult), strong and tenacious enough to resist subjugation by fear of force while still retaining their morality. I see Rick & company attempting to follow the hybrid model with obviously limited success so far. Not sure where the Kingdom falls yet.


----------



## Launch Mini

They are all living on Easy Street


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Many good points :thumbsup:, and a couple debatable ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you implying Rick & company and the Saviors are equivalently violent? I don't see any of the group besides Rick (to a degree) losing their humanity despite some harrowing experiences. Negan on the other hand (looking forward to his pre-TWD world life story) is a sadistic sociopath lacking any apparent humanity.



No, not implying that at all. Rick is there, yes. Daryl is in danger of being there and has taken very early steps to get there. But the others kept their humanity *mostly* in tact. Look at Glenn. He never killed a human-being on the show except for walkers. Yet even he decided it needed to be done. His first kill was on a sleeping man. You can't live and survive in the world of TWD without giving up at least some of your humanity. 





> In today's world you have the luxury of being simplistic and gullible regarding trust in government. In TWD world it most likely will be fatal at some point.



Can't agree with that first part. Not trying to get into politics. All I'll say is peoples' faith in their Government is strongest when their money has real value. No one thinks about it this way, but paper money nowadays is the equivalent of an I.O.U. from Uncle Sam..... That you can give to others in exchange for things. And it's all good. But only as long as others are willing to accept those I.O.U.s. And that's the rub. People really don't have that luxury at all. What can happen when money has no real value?.... You get Germany three years after the end of W.W.1 (one example: imagine a postage stamp worth $5,000,000,000 that *isn't* a rare collector's piece, but what you have to use to mail off one ordinary letter). 




> Can't agree with you on this one. Too many examples in California government to list but here's a couple.
> $33 billion bullet train fiasco, eight years later and not one foot of track laid but cost is now $100 billion; balanced budget fallacy, no mention of the $281.5 billion unfunded pension debt. I stopped laughing long ago on these and haven't yet joined the followers. You'll have to take my word that I'm intelligent however



Just wanted to clarify. I meant a situation where not going along with a common belief would pose a real risk of physical harm for those who know better. A bullet train failing is one thing. World wide economic panic (paper money) along with the truth (about Ezekiel) could cause rioting and chaos on a big scale. Imagine a town with a monster who only attacks people if they noticed him. Everyone pretends he doesn't exist, everyone pretends everything is fine. As long as they do, nothing bad happens. 





> From what I've seen so far in TWD world, you can sell your soul and follow a ruthless, powerful strongman (e.g., Negan, the Governor) bent on domination; follow a benevolent leader (Hilltop Colony, Alexandria) and live in humiliating subservience with ever increasing taxation; or attempt a hybrid concept (most difficult), strong and tenacious enough to resist subjugation by fear of force while still retaining their morality. I see Rick & company attempting to follow the hybrid model with obviously limited success so far. Not sure where the Kingdom falls yet.



I'd call it less than limited. Had they all joined Michonne in hunting down the Governor by spreading out in different directions, they may very well have found him. Just gun him down. No one shows up at the prison with a tank and a group of individuals desperate for a permanent safe haven against the walkers. But no one helped Michonne with that. Had they been more ruthless, they would have been better off. 

Look at the hospital. Noah had access to medical care, a clean bed, clean scrubs, safety from the walkers. He didn't like being ordered around by those in charge. He left.... And look what happened to him! He was better off at the hospital. (Okay, admittedly; women weren't. But guys simply had to work for their food. Basically hold down a job.) Keep in mind, the hospital is still standing. Still safe from walkers and any type of raiders who might stop by. Rick and the group were on the verge of starving to death and dying of dehydration on the road before Aaron contacted them. When you think about it, Rick is a terrible leader. Anyone encountering him or the group would likely be better off joining up with a different group.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Can't agree with that first part. Not trying to get into politics. All I'll say is peoples' faith in their Government is strongest when their money has real value.



My examples are not political, I simply stated unbiased facts about people blindly accepting government statements that will prove financially disastrous vis a vis the concept of currency having no intrinsic worth. 



Monocrom said:


> Just wanted to clarify. I meant a situation where not going along with a common belief would pose a real risk of physical harm for those who know better. World wide economic panic (paper money) along with the truth (about Ezekiel) could cause rioting and chaos on a big scale. Imagine a town with a monster who only attacks people if they noticed him. Everyone pretends he doesn't exist, everyone pretends everything is fine. As long as they do, nothing bad happens.



I guess we differ on King Ezekiel's "act" as perceived by his dimwitted followers. I don't see rioting and chaos on a big scale, more like apathy and disillusionment. 



Monocrom said:


> I'd call it less than limited. Had they all joined Michonne in hunting down the Governor by spreading out in different directions, they may very well have found him. Just gun him down. No one shows up at the prison with a tank and a group of individuals desperate for a permanent safe haven against the walkers. But no one helped Michonne with that. Had they been more ruthless, they would have been better off.



What if someone simply walked up and shot the Governor (or shoots Negan)? May or may not be suicidal but doesn't appear too difficult. A lot of "what ifs" in TWD. I find it difficult to look to closely for fear of losing my enjoyment of the show. 



Monocrom said:


> When you think about it, Rick is a terrible leader. Anyone encountering him or the group would likely be better off joining up with a different group.



I don't feel Rick is a terrible leader, certainly he could be better. He's simply taken charge by group accord and done his best to his limited abilities. I haven't observed Michonne showing any willingness to lead, although she's effective working independently or as second in command (and sleeping partner).


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> Look at Glenn. He never killed a human-being on the show except for walkers. Yet even he decided it needed to be done. His first kill was on a sleeping man. You can't live and survive in the world of TWD without giving up at least some of your humanity.



Karma got Glenn. for future reference, killing someone that has photos of people with their heads bashed in might mean your kicking the wrong hornet's nest. the saviors are nowhere close to being even with the survivors yet. Negan let them off easy and I predict it will take a few more deaths before I feel sorry for the group. hey, they wanted to play the game, right?


----------



## Offgridled

The plot thickens!


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> I don't feel Rick is a terrible leader, certainly he could be better. He's simply taken charge by group accord and done his best to his limited abilities. I haven't observed Michonne showing any willingness to lead, although she's effective working independently or as second in command (and sleeping partner).



Sorry, had a bit of trouble logging in earlier. You raised some interesting points. Wanted to specifically deal with the above. Michonne is always going to be a loner, even if she's part of a group. Some folks just work a lot better on their own than with others. Now she knows she can't do that anymore because she ended up in a very dark place that she no longer wants to be in. But that aspect of her personality is still there. It's not something you turn off, even if you want to. It's part of her. Deep down inside, it always was; and always will be. If the entire group got slaughtered except the one person who could easily survive on their own.... It would be Michonne. 

People like her.... They know they're loners at heart. Their very nature makes them despise, even dread the possibility of leading others. She has no desire to take over Rick's job. But yeah, she'd make a great bunk buddy.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> Karma got Glenn. for future reference, killing someone that has photos of people with their heads bashed in might mean your kicking the wrong hornet's nest. the saviors are nowhere close to being even with the survivors yet. Negan let them off easy and I predict it will take a few more deaths before I feel sorry for the group. hey, they wanted to play the game, right?



Don't even know where to start with this. 

I see it as less Karma, and more of a "Bad things happen to good people" kinda thing. I mean the Savior he killed likely tortured, brutalized, likely even raped innocent women.... perhaps even men too. All the horrendous things Negan has done collectively (if not specifically to the Group), Karma was and apparently still is out of town when it comes to getting what he deserves. When looking at all the different groups / settlements the Saviors have utterly brutalized, the Saviors are the ones who have gotten off easy. Even if we go by numbers, killing two of Rick's people is a much higher percentage of death in that group than killing even 50 of Negan's men.


----------



## Monocrom

Offgridled said:


> The plot thickens!



Yes! Including in a certain way that I believe everyone has missed. Hell, Hardwick missed it too on The Talking Dead. It was never brought up! I'll cover what that was on Sunday night.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Even if we go by numbers, killing two of Rick's people is a much higher percentage of death in that group than killing even 50 of Negan's men.


.
2:11 = 50:275 IE... You think that Negan has more than 275 men? Gee... I don't think so. Even in the comics, it didn't seem that he had, even 100.

lol... I know that you won't answer.


----------



## Tejasandre

They were all over the place when they cornered ricks crew. Seemed like it had to be a lot of them.


----------



## Poppy

Tejasandre said:


> They were all over the place when they cornered ricks crew. Seemed like it had to be a lot of them.


Yeah, it did seem that way, but in the end, after they gathered Rick et al, together to meet with Lucille, one would think that most, if not all of them would have been in attendance, considering how many people were involved in capturing them, and all the effort that was put into herding them to Negan. Yet, at the actual campfire, how many were there? Thirty, maybe a little more? Sixty or eighty would have been A LOT. monocrome said that "if we go by the numbers" Negan had more than 25 times as many people, as Rick and his group; that calculates to 275 people or more.


----------



## Tejasandre

Poppy said:


> Yeah, it did seem that way, but in the end, after they gathered Rick et al, together to meet with Lucille, one would think that most, if not all of them would have been in attendance, considering how many people were involved in capturing them, and all the effort that was put into herding them to Negan. Yet, at the actual campfire, how many were there? Thirty, maybe a little more? Sixty or eighty would have been A LOT. monocrome said that "if we go by the numbers" Negan had more than 25 times as many people, as Rick and his group; that calculates to 275 people or more.



Based on just the campfire scene, I can agree with you. But they were so spread out, waiting at every roadway & path, could potentially be 275. Who's to say everyone was at the campfire? Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 3 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Well, TV does exist in the world of the Walking Dead. Hope you like taped, grainy, re-runs of "Who's The Boss." We see Dwight's privilaged status at the start of the episode as he takes from others what he needs to make a fantastic looking fried egg sandwich. He still has to kneel to Negan though, just like everyone else. Then he makes a crappy dog food sandwich for Daryl who is kept in a broom closet basically in a decommissioned military outpost now known as Sanctuary (main home of the Saviors).

Negan is trying to break Daryl down, so he can make him one of his henchman. He likes Daryl's spirit. Methods to break him down include piping in constant, annoyingly happy music in the form of one song. And mostly leaving him dirty and naked in the closet. Dwight meanwhile apparently wants to be Daryl. Having practiced with Daryl's bow on some walkers kept prisoner in the compound. Along with wearing Daryl's cool vest. We learn more about Dwight. When he returned, Negan burned off the side of his face. Dwight would be dead, but his wife Sherry agreed to marry Negan and be his wife instead of Dwight's. Negan originally wanted to marry Dwight's hot sister, but she got killed. So he took his hot wife, instead. Daryl learns all this in a later scene. 

Negan is happy with the job dwight is doing, even offers him a turn with his ex-wife. But Dwight is smart enough to turn that down. Negan then offers him a free pass to the "Sweet Lovin'" Bar. Anyone Dwight wants, as long as the female is willing. Here, Dwight screws up by turning that down as well. Immediately afterwards there's a Code Orange. Someone's making a run for it with Savior goods. Turns out to be an old friend of Dwight's he knew before Negan came around. Dwight volunteers to go after him, Negan tells him to send the fat guy out instead. But Dwight insists. So Negan tells him to bring the guy back.

The guy smashed through a bunch of walkers with the truck. From a broken overpass, Dwight nearly gets taken out by a falling walker and soon has to fight his way out. He quickly catches up with his old buddy. But the guy refuses to go back until Dwight threatens to put everyone the guy knows into the walker pen at the Sanctuary. So he agrees to cooperate. Dwight, perhaps out of pity because he knows the guy is going to be likely slowly tortured to death, shoots him. But not in the head. He later returns with the now walker buddy of his. Thus, technically following Negan's orders to bring him back. How he did it is a huge mystery though, as Dwight literally had no means of transportation after finding the guy. (Front end of his bike got ruined. Even if it wasn't, what was he supposed to do? Have the corpse propped up on the handle bars and hope it didn't wake up before getting back?!)

Other main highlight is when the fat guy checks on Daryl (now in a fashionable old set of sweats), and leaves the door unlocked. Daryl tries to escape. Soon reaching Sherry. She pleads with him to go back before it's too late. That t6hings will get worse for him. But he continues, makes it outside, tries to get on one of the bikes.... And gets caught! Well, he was set up. Rather obvious. Negan confronts him and offers him three choices. The walker pen, work for points and be treated worse than a slave, or join him. Daryl's not having any of it. When Negan goes to bash his skull in, Daryl doesn't flinch. Negan likes that. The other Saviors beat him up as Daryl starts swinging on them. Back in his cell, Dwight visits him.

Tells him it's best to go along. That he got his friend killed. Then, along with another dog food sandwich, he leaves something taped to the wall, then says "Bon Appetite." At first, due to the crappy camera angle, it looks like a tea bag. Then it looks like possibly an unfurled flavored condom?? But then we realize it's a polaroid.... of Glenn's body after Negan was done bashing his head into nothingness. Dwight waits by the door and soon gets what he was expecting. Daryl crying in misery and hopelessness.

Soon, Negan wants to talk to him. Gives him another chance. All of his loyal henchmen call themselves "Negan." All DSaryl has to do in order to enjoy a better life is answer one question.... But instead of responding that he's Negan, he says his name is Daryl. Wrong answer! Back in the closet he goes. Later telling Dwight that he knows that Dwight kneels to Negan to protect someone he loves. And that he, Daryl, won't ever kneel for the very same reason. But we never get to hear who that person is. Someone living? Maybe not. Good chance he was referring to Beth. Slight chance he meant Carol. Maybe he meant Maggie for getting Glenn killed? 

Sherry plays an interesting role in this episode. We see her first as the doctor is checking if she's pregnant with Negan's baby. Dwight comes in with Daryl to get the bullet wound checked out. Dwight is a jerk towards her. (Not sure why a severed finger was in a tray next to her, but okay.) She tries to talk to Daryl. But Dwight is having none of it. Later on, we get a weird scene in which she and Dwight bump into each other in a staircase. They share a smoke.

When Dwight asks if Daryl got to her, she replies yes. He says that's good. *Now hold on!* Before you go thinking Dwight might not be such a bad guy, MAYBE he didn't mean that in the way you think he did. He may have meant it literally! Daryl was out of his cell, moving along the walls for quite awhile before he physically got to the spot where she may have been waiting to encounter him. Keep in mind, the escape opportunity was a set-up! She may have been saying, "Yes, he got _to_ me at the spot I was waiting for him to reach, so I could go into my act to try to get him to go back in his cell." Apparently going back at that point would have saved him from a beating and would have shown Negan that Daryl was broken. But Daryl ignored her.

When Dwight responded with "Good." He may have been saying it was good that he reached her, and that she had an opportunity to do her part in the set-up. Thus earning her some more favor with Negan. For having played her part well, since Daryl reached her and thus she had the opportunity. That angle was completely missed on the follow-up episode of The Talking Dead. So when Sherry then talks to Daryl again towards the end of the episode, expressing regret that she and Dwight didn't go with him to Alexandria..... Yeah, that might have been another act as well.


----------



## Poppy

monocrom,
This was a good synopsis. :thumbsup:

I like this style, much better than the style that you have used in the past.

I couldn't get cc running on the TV I was watching, and I missed much of Sheery's dialog, both in the stairway with Dwight, and through the door to Daryl.

This episode left a number of little bits and pieces that may tie in later, or not.  one never knows, but I agree, I would like to know WHO Daryl is protecting, and how he thinks remaining, unbroken achieves that.

On another note, is there conjecture among the fans, how many warriors Negan has? I seem to recall in an earlier episode that Hilltop told Rick that they didn't know, but they had only seen a group of about 30, or that they had never seen more than 30 at a time, or something like that. Also, in each episode that we have seen them, we only see about 18, with the feeling that there is about 30. In the season finale, again we were given that there were many more of them in the woods, whistling, but really a dozen or so could easily have given that impression.

What do the fan boys say?


----------



## Poppy

I checked with the fan-boys.

THIS: I have a list on my wiki page lol he currently has at least 100 people under his ranks (including the workers at the Sanctuary). Most of the Saviors in 7x04 were the same ones from 7x01 so they're being consistent.

The above person has a little picture of each savior we have seen so far on his wiki page. Other fans think there are about 200 saviors including workers at compounds and outposts.


----------



## Greta

Um - wow. Some people have WAY too much time on their hands!!! :duh2::candle::shakehead


----------



## Poppy

Greta said:


> Um - wow. Some people have WAY too much time on their hands!!! :duh2::candle::shakehead


.
lol... yep. As long as he/she is having fun, more power to him/her. :thumbsup:


----------



## tab665

Monocrom said:


> When Dwight asks if Daryl got to her, she replies yes. He says that's good. *Now hold on!* Before you go thinking Dwight might not be such a bad guy, MAYBE he didn't mean that in the way you think he did. He may have meant it literally! Daryl was out of his cell, moving along the walls for quite awhile before he physically got to the spot where she may have been waiting to encounter him. Keep in mind, the escape opportunity was a set-up! She may have been saying, "Yes, he got _to_ me at the spot I was waiting for him to reach, so I could go into my act to try to get him to go back in his cell." Apparently going back at that point would have saved him from a beating and would have shown Negan that Daryl was broken. But Daryl ignored her.
> 
> When Dwight responded with "Good." He may have been saying it was good that he reached her, and that she had an opportunity to do her part in the set-up. Thus earning her some more favor with Negan. For having played her part well, since Daryl reached her and thus she had the opportunity. That angle was completely missed on the follow-up episode of The Talking Dead. So when Sherry then talks to Daryl again towards the end of the episode, expressing regret that she and Dwight didn't go with him to Alexandria..... Yeah, that might have been another act as well.


I hate to ruin your theory... but Dwight asked her "is he good to you?", not "did he get to you?", referring to how was negan treating her. while im not anywhere near deaf, I watch TV most of the time with subtitles on.


----------



## Monocrom

In that case, those actors need to enunciate. 

Well, here's one I figured out just minutes ago. Remember the skank who was playing table hockey with Dwight towards the start of the episode? Yeah, they gave her a different name, but she's basically....

*Comic Spoilers :*


"Laura" from the Walking Dead comics. And for those who have read the comics, yes; they've introduced her early in the TV show. She looks much less like a lesbian, and it means that the show is now fully following the comics to an almost perfectly parallel degree. Which means some of us know exactly what's going to happen next. :ironic:

*Edit: *And yes, that sucks.


----------



## Monocrom

Did any of you guys catch the recent Saturday Night Live episode with Dave Chappelle? The one where he recreated Negan's last scene of Season 6, using his own characters as the potential victims. That was hilarious! Everyone was back. The crackhead, the suburban White guy, members of the haters club.... even the blind White Supremicist who only recently learned he was Black, but didn't care.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 4 *Spoilers**
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Good news, this one was a longer episode than usual. Bad news, they did nothing with it! No one got killed off except a handful of random walkers. A few Easter eggs but only two big ones. It wasn't entirely a filler episode, but once again the Producers are setting things up for (realistically) the 2nd half of the season. So let's get into it.....

The honeymoon is over for Rick and Michonne. Although they share the same bed there's literally distance between them. Michonne gets up and retrieves a bolt-action sniper's rifle she hid inside the fireplace. Walking past a large sign mounted against the wall that shows Morse code. Rick sees her leave but doesn't stop her. She goes off to a shell of an SUV, and waits. Soon a walker approaches. She takes 9 shots at him and misses badly. She's teaching herself how to be a sniper. But she doesn't lay prone on the SUV's in tact roof. Nor does she use the bipod mounted on the rifle. No breath control either. Not her fault as she likely doesn't know the importance of all three in getting off accurate shots. Along with other issues.

Spencer and Rosita are going out for a supply run. Eugene is at the gate, fixing up an audio box for the Saviors. Rosita isn't very nice to him. Just then Negan and quite a few of his men show up. They're two days early. Here's the first of the two big Easter eggs. Negan says, "Little pigs, little pigs. Let me in." (It's the very same line he used in the comics. When he finally leaves at the end of the episode, yeah; same parting comment that due to the family friendly nature of CPF, I'm not going to repeat here. We all know what it is. ) Basically the producers are saying they're going to be lazy and just give us a condensed version of what happens in the comics. Expect them to kill off the storyline that takes place regarding Carl and Negan. Or, condense it down to an unsatisfactory base level. Likely, since at this point in the comics, Carl is quite a bit younger than in the series. Another indicator that things will be sped up AND there won't be any meaningful difference between the comics and the show..... We get introduced to Laura. Same name, same character, practically the same look as in the comics. Again, introduced very early on compared to the comics. So they decided to not give the Laura part to the skank whom Dwight was playing with in the previous episode. But more on Laura later.

Spencer doesn't know who Negan is. That ticks him off a lot. A psychopath with a raging ego, tons of charm, and a major God complex..... You better know who he is. But Rick is there, so Negan ignores Spencer. Dwight decides he wants Daryl's bike. So instead of going on a supply run, he takes away the automatic rifles Spencer and Rosita have in the car, pours out their canteen of water, and tells them to go get the bike along with "Don't take too long." They leave with just the car and their knives.

Speaking of Daryl, he's there too. And we get our second large Easter egg. Rick looks at him, and Daryl starts blinking rapidly at him. No, it's not a nervous tick. Daryl is blinking out a short message in Morse code. (Some of the fan-boys have come up with some ridiculous ideas of what that message might be. Though the best guesses are that Daryl was telling Rick where Sanctuary, the Savior's main home, happens to be. Something along the lines of what direction from Alexandria or possibly Hilltop, and the number of miles away from that reference point.)

A strong possibility. Though last I checked, how would he know? Locked away in the back of a van and taken to Sanctuary at night. Maybe Sherry told him off camera? Negan makes it clear that Rick is not to speak to Daryl after Rick tries to. Then in a huge show of dominance, Negan makes Rick carry Lucille all day while giving Negan a tour of Alexandria. Negan's men start taking whatever they want. Mostly mattresses. Negan wants some sexy time with Maggie.

Father Gabriel arrives. Negan is creepied out at first. A typical reaction someone with a God complex has when confronted by a real man of God. Gabriel is very polite, very accommodating. He leads Negan to a fresh grave and pretends that Maggie passed away due to complications from her poor condition. Negan knows Maggie wasn't doing too well during their first meeting. He believed the lie. Just then a shot rings out. Carl has confronted a few of Negan's men. It was a warning shot from him. He's upset that the men are taking all of the medicine instead of only half. Negan has to deal with Carl. But ironically likes that Carl stood up to his men. Instead of killing Carl, he decides the people of Alexandria have way too many guns. Off to the armory to confiscate all of them. Even the hunting rifles. 

Contrast that with Hilltop. In which they're allowed to keep the very few guns that they have. And even more so with the Kingdom. Where not only are they allowed to keep their guns, but the Saviors haven't even bothered to arrive at the gates, nor make their presence known to the citizens there. It's all based on cooperation and being able to produce for the Saviors. Do both well, not only do you get to keep your guns but they won't even bother with trying to intimidate your people. Makes sense to a certain degree. Let your more cooperative slaves have guns, they can hunt game which they'll then turn over most of it to you. They can protect themselves from walkers. Thus, they get to live and can continue to work and produce for you. Honestly though, Dwight's actions made it clear that they came to take most of the guns. Negan likely would have let them keep the hunting rifles and a few underpowered small capacity handguns. But Carl's act of defiance had to be punished. So the Saviors start taking all the guns.

Well, someone kept very detailed records. And she soon gets manhandled by a ticked off Laura. Who then informs Negan that two guns are unaccounted for. Negan wants the Glock 19 and the little .22 caliber Beretta Bobcat found or he's going to kill the overweight record-keeper. Rick calls a meeting at the church. He makes it clear that Negan, not he, is in charge. And that now is not the time to resist. That there's more Saviors than there are people in both Alexandria and Hilltop combined. That they may have to be subservient for years. He urges them to just give up the guns. Whoever might have them. Eugene notices that not everyone is there.

Rosita and Spencer arrive at the place where Daryl left his bike. Rosita is not stupid. Seeing what Dwight did, she figures the Saviors will take all their guns. Once the bike is secure in the van and Spencer stops complaining that Rick is completely to blame for their new troubles, Rosita goes off into the woods. They're at the spot where Dwight and his men ambushed them earlier. Soon she finds what she's looking for. About five walkers. Including a couple of Dwight's men they killed. She kills all five of them with her knife and a very good use of tactics. Her reward is an empty Beretta 92F .9mm pistol from the body of one of Dwight's men. Spencer arrives and sees her with the gun. She tells him they need it, and hopes he doesn't rat her out. They then start heading back to Alexandria. 

Meanwhile, Rick and a couple of others are tearing up the house Spencer lives in. It takes awhile, but Rick discovers the small cache of food and booze underneath a floor board. Right alongside the two missing pistols. He hands them over, and Negan is happy. Michonne arrives, sees the Saviors at the gates and hides inside the abandoned house just outside the gate. Negan and Rick stand by the open gate. Negan spots her, but pretends he didn't. Rick knows he did. He has to ask Negan twice if he can be excused for a second to take care of something. Negan finally agrees. Rick goes to the house. He tells her he knows what she's up to. Tells her he just wants to avoid anymore lose of Life. He wants the rifle so he can turn it over to Negan. She's disgusted by his behavior. But complies. During her training, one of her 9 rounds accidentally struck and killed a deer. Michonne brings it back with her. Giving her a good excuse to have been outside the walls with a rifle. Just out hunting. The rifle was one taken from the Savior satellite compound they raided. Michonne kept it, never bothered to register it. Rick lies and tells Negan it was the rifle they always kept at the gate for protection. So it never got logged in since it never spent time sitting in the armory. Negan believes him. But refuses to leave until Rick says "Thank You." He does. Then Negan tells him what Rick really thanked him for before reclaiming Lucille and driving off. 

Negan kills a walker after arriving. And another after getting ready to leave. Again, Daryl is humiliated. Rick asks Negan if Daryl can stay. Negan says he'll consider it if Daryl pleads his case. But Daryl knows better, and stays silent. Dwight offers Daryl his bike back and a better life if he just says one thing. But Daryl still refuses to say his name is Negan. And you can see his heart breaking as Dwight goes off with Daryl's bike for the second time. Daryl is loaded on board the truck and the Saviors leave. As the van drives off, it intentionally runs over and crushes at least one of the heads from the two walkers. Left just outside the gate, it's obvious what the two headless bodies represent.

Rick then confronts Spencer about his weakness in hiding the booze, food, and weapons. Spencer mouths off at Rick. Who then tells him that if he ever says anything like that to him ever again, he's going to break his jaw and knock out his teeth. Spencer believes him and tells Rick that yes, he understands. So there's at least some of the old Rick left. (By the way, Rick uttered the very same threat to Shane in season 2. There were a lot of minor Easter eggs from season 2 in this episode.)

Later on, Rick is getting the bed ready. What's left of it, with no mattress. Michonne still wants to stand up to Negan. But Rick tells her they need to accept how things are now, in order to survive. He then uses an example of what he means. Telling her about his best friend Shane and the affair Shane had with Laurie. Rick then drops a huge bombshell! That he knows that Judith is not his. That he had to accept that fact so he could protect her. And that she became his because he cares for her, raises her, and protects her. But he had to accept it. Just like Michonne has to accept the fact that this is now their life. One with Negan in it. She then helps him make the bed. Later on though, she goes out. Back to the junked out SUV. She sees a lot of smoke. Going out to the road where it's coming from, she's horrified and angry at what she sees..... The Saviors took most of their mattresses, and burned all of them! Leaving them by the side of the road for one of the Alexandria residents to find. Didn't even want them. Just took and burned them because they could. So that their new slaves wouldn't get TOO comfortable.

Earlier on, Negan took one of their guns. A Desert Eagle (.357 Magnum, possibly .44 Magnum) and put a round through a window. Rosita picks up the spent casing. Knocks on Eugene's door, and says she wants him to make her a bullet; as she holds up the casing.

I really hope she didn't mean for that brass casing. It's going to require a new primer which unlike a bullet, is not even remotely easy to make. (Hell you can improvise a bullet mold from literally two small blocks of wood). And neither a .357 nor a .44 is going to fit inside Rosita's scavenged .9mm Beretta. Not like you can cut the casing down to fit, since the rim is going to get in the way. So, let's see what sort of unrealistic magic Eugene is able to work in making her wish come true....

*Edit:*

Still no clue what the Hell happened to Tara. She's still MIA. Enid is out of the closet, literally. She got locked in it last season. The green balloons she was begging the pedo-like Savior to give back to her were the ones Glenn used last season as a signal to Rick and the others. Basically, they're all she has to remember him by. She got them back..... with a warning. 

Oh yeah, Negan found the rocket launcher. Minus any of the pineapples for it. (Guess they used them all up.) But Negan figured out that Rick's group were the ones who killed that other sub-group of Saviors. But he wasn't mad about it. Why would he be? Think about it..... Rick's group killed off several of his men. So that means less mouths to feed. And now Negan has an entire new community of people "servicing" him and the Saviors who are left. More supplies, less mouths to feed, cloth, keep satisfied. Of course Negan isn't too upset. 

Okay.... Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## SCEMan

Thanks for the detailed synopsis.:thumbsup:

I'm still amazed that Carl didn't put a 9mm round in Negan's head when it was a foot from the barrel. Now that would have really livened things up. But I guess that wasn't in the comic book...
Trying real hard to make it through these filler episodes and Negan's endless cornball rants without losing my enthusiasm.


----------



## tab665

yeah, last weeks episode was definitly a waste of the extra 30 minutes. i wonder if it had to go past 10pm in order to include those parting words from negan. after sundays episode im convinced that the group is simply too split up to not have this season start off at a snails pace. these first 8 episodes will definitely benefit from a binge watching durring the midseason break. on a side note, anyone notice some "characters" looking odd in the preview for next weeks episode?


----------



## Monocrom

Every half season we get two great episodes, two good ones, and four fillers. So hopefully the rest of this half season will be awesome! (Hopefully.)


----------



## SCEMan

Looks like I'm not the only one losing enthusiasm for TWD this season.
http://www.ew.com/article/2016/11/23/walking-dead-ratings


----------



## Monocrom

Well, that's what happens when every member of the Group is in different communities. Four of them. And each episode focuses on each community. Namely, when you fragment the overall main storyline in such a way, it ticks fans off. When you make it blatantly clear that you're no longer putting effort into it and will just be following the comics from now on. And when you do goofy stuff like...... like what I'll mention a few hours from now...... Yeah, you lose viewers when a show has too much filler in it. In the very old days, they used sawdust with dough in order to make more bread. They used it as filler. Thing is, you can't make a loaf of bread out of filler alone. Looks like the Producers have forgotten that this season.


----------



## Greta

Yep... I'm bored. Hopefully tonight will be better... :tired:


----------



## gunga

Yeah. The season has been pretty meh.


----------



## Offgridled

Shooting from the hip, which sometimes involves shooting one’s foot:Rick is a wimp.
They foreshadowed Abraham too hard last season. He was done.
-Glen came back once. Guess not again.
-Rick is a coward.What’s the point? I don’t really care about any of them in this episode.Where’s Carole? She’s had the best arc since the beginning.Rick is an nonredeemable coward. A bad store coupon.
I don’t really care where Carole is because I’m done with it. They always made up the rules as they went along on that show and they continue to do so, but they’ve jumped the proverbial shark.They’re all going to be in thrall to Negan for Daryl? That’s just plain dumb. Pack up. Leave. It’s a big country. How do they think it’s going to get any better?
But dumb has always been the watchword—remember when they lured the horde of walkers out of the quarry where they could have easily burned them all to death, just to set up an entire season? That was super dumb. you should know gas goes bad faster than this show did.It was stupid of them at the end of last season to keep trying for help for what’s-her-name, Maggie, when it was so obvious it wasn’t going to work. Plus Maggie apparently got a lot better as Glen got his head bashed in. Or did I miss something there? Apparently emotional trauma cured her? Everyone crying? Even the psychopath kid? Negan called that one right first time he saw him.Rick is done. He’s not redeemable. He’s a British actor with the worst Southern accent from the start. Next?
Actually no next.
No. You’re not just getting started.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 5 *Spoilers**
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Maggie and Shasha made it to Hilltop. The baby is O.K. for now but the doctor there tells Maggie she has to take it easy. And that she needs to stay there until the baby is born. Out back, there are two graves. One for Glenn, one for Abraham. (Seems odd they were buried there instead of Alexandria, but okay.... )

Jesus is back. Helping out with wild flowers. Gregory is worse than ever as the leader of Hilltop. He wants the women gone as soon as possible. And still can't get their names right. Jesus tries to talk to him. But Gregory wants Plausible Deniability that Hilltop was involved in the bloody raid on the Savior outpost when he made that private deal with Maggie. 

Back in Alexandria, Rick and Aaron (and possibly others) are going on a supply run to get (hopefully) some tribute for the Saviors. Carl is there. Having issues with his depth perception. Rick wants him to come along, but he's disgusted that his father refuses to stand up to Negan. He expresses it in the typical passive-aggressive way teens sometimes do. Rick and Michonne are getting along much better than in the previous episode. After Rick leaves, Carl tries to get her to admit that what his dad is doing is B.S. and they need to fight the Saviors. But she tells him she's not sure.

After she leaves, Carl sees Enid sneaking out yet again. Before she makes it, he talks to her. She wants to see Maggie and insists on walking to Hilltop. Carl tells her he's not going to save her anymore. They talk about the incident. Carl tells her he was glad he witnessed it. Outside the walls, Enid soon gets in trouble with a walker. Here comes Carl in a car to save her. (We all knew who was driving even before it was revealed to be Carl.) Unfortunately, he pretty much totals the car while doing it. So they end up working, anyway. Later, Carl explains he's glad he witnessed Glenn and Abraham's deaths so he can kill Negan with no qualms. Though he left out the part where he nearly got his left arm chopped off.

After awhile Carl finds a backpack. What sort of useful items are inside the small pack? Is it cans of food? Maybe a small handgun and some spare ammo? Some warm clothes? Nope! It's two pairs of skates that would never fit inside the small pack to begin with, AND they happen to be the perfect size for Enid's and Carl's feet. So yeah, they go skating merrily down the street. Laughing, smiling, holding hands to steady each other. Yeah..... Prospects for Season 8 kinda not looking too good there. Like when your favorite show decides to do an episode with international spies in it. The kindly matron reveals she's a Che-esque spy too. You get worried about the status of your favorite show. Then it turns out all the hard-core American bikers in the Biker Bar are also international spies for one agency..... And you know your show's getting cancelled. Thankfully no bikers were present. But the figurative Matron showed up desguised as two pairs of skates.

Back at Hilltop, Jesus convinced Gregory to let the two stay at least until morning. Then, hopefully, he can convince him to let them stay longer. Jesus tells Shasha he's doing all he can. She tells Jesus he needs to do more. And you get the impression that the Producers don't just mean Jesus the character in the scene. Later that night, someone sets a couple of stacked palates on fire, opens the gates, and drove inside a hideous lime green Gremlin (the car, not a tiny demon). Thing is, the Gremlin's windows and rear glass are surrounded with heavy mesh, and the radio is a blasting. Here come the walkers.....

Shasha springs into action! Maggie wants to help too, but Shasha reminds her she needs to take it easy. Jesus and two other Hilltop residents soon join her in an effort to shut off the loud music, close the gates, and kill off the few walkers who made it inside. Unable to breach the car, Maggie comes to the rescue! In a big-*** tractor! She crushes the little Gremlin. We later learn she did the same thing back in high school to a Camero after some young stud did her wrong.

In the morning, they go to see Gregory with a compromise deal. But he gets pervy with Shasha and ticks Maggie off. As Jesus is about to play Peacemaker, the Saviors arrive. Including Negan's right-hand man. Obviously they suspect the Hilltop was involved with the deaths of the other Saviors that Rick's group killed, since those guys were responsible for getting the weekly tribute from Hilltop. Gregory tells Jesus to hide the women in the closet.

A private conversation between Gregory and Negan's top man reveals the Saviors were responsible for last night's "fun." Gregory tells him that they got the message loud and clear about whose in charge. While he strongly suspects Hilltop had a hand in it. He can't prove and isn't completely sure they helped Rick's group in killing those other Saviors. But reveals everything has worked out. Rick's group along with the rest of Alexandria now works for the Saviors. And the Saviors at that outpost had gotten a bit soft and lazy. Gregory, master politician and coward, seems to say all the right things. But when asked if there's something he needs to mention, he leads the Savior to the hall closet as Jesus looks on.

But opening the door, we see just a case of aged booze. Apparently, Gregory didn't mention what was in the closet. The Savior assumes it was the case of booze that Gregory was hiding from them. So, he takes it as a gift for Negan. And he's not going to give any credit to Gregory for it. The Saviors then split up to take half of everything in the mansion. Turns out Jesus hid the women in Gregory's bedroom closet. Guess who's not happy?..... Yup, Maggie! And she punches Gregory in the face as he's telling her the Saviors are reasonable. Not because of that though. She noticed something. Earlier, Maggie got back the pocket-watch Glenn carried. The one her father had given him as a wedding gift. She placed it on Glenn's grave. Now she saw Gregory walking around with it. He tells her he didn't see the point of leaving such a good watch on a grave, out in the rain. The three of them lay down the law. He gets to pretend to be in charge, Jesus will be though. The women stay. And they all get along like a happy disfunctional family. Otherwise, the deal he worked out with Maggie in private to kill the Saviors, goes public. Gregory agrees to their terms.

Enid and Carl get close to Hilltop. They see the Saviors now outside. They kiss. Enid wants Carl to forget about killing Negan. He tells her he's going to head home. But she knows he's lying and calls him out on it. Enid heads inside and meets up with Maggie after putting three green ballons on what later turns out to be the wrong grave since they're unmarked. (Enid must be a mutant since she somehow got the balloons to float are blowing them up.)

During dinner with Maggie and Shasha, Maggie gives Glenn's watch to Enid to remember him by. Saying she doesn't need it. Jesus and Shasha had a conversation though where she wants him to find out where Negan lives. Jesus agrees to help. She wants him to say nothing to Maggie about this. Soon Jesus sneaks onto the back of the truck that is supposed to head directly to Negan with the case of aged booze and some other goodies from the mansion at Hilltop. Jesus starts pouring out some of the booze, and soon realizes he's not alone. Carl has done something stupid (as teenaged boys often do) and stowed away in the back of the same truck. So with no gun and no plan, he thinks he'll sneak in, kill Negan, rescue Daryl, and get some sweet lovin' from Enid as a reward?? Makes you wonder why he didn't just pull the trigger in the previous episode with Negan standing in front of him and the gun he was holding. That would have at least been somewhat less stupid than this course of action he picked. 

Tune in next time when there might be a lot of whispering going on.....


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> Yep... I'm bored. Hopefully tonight will be better... :tired:



Yeah, talk about wasting a fantastic season opener. I've never seen a show do that as badly as TWD this season.


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, talk about wasting a fantastic season opener. I've never seen a show do that as badly as TWD this season.



I'm thinking they hired the Fear TWD writers for this season... seriously... I stopped binge watching season 6 of Game of Thrones... with only two episodes left!!... to watch tonight's TWD. Shoulda left it to watch later on DVR... :shakehead


----------



## tab665

ahhhhh!!!! you missed the two best episodes of the season then!!! i was actually pondering how ive been looking forward to Westworld to come on sunday night the past couple months rather than TWD. HBO knows how to bring it.


----------



## Greta

tab665 said:


> ahhhhh!!!! you missed the two best episodes of the season then!!! i was actually pondering how ive been looking forward to Westworld to come on sunday night the past couple months rather than TWD. HBO knows how to bring it.



No - I just got the DVD box set this past week so I'm not missing anything. I just finished watching Battle of the *******s - EPIC!!! (Serpentine Ricon!! Serpentine!!!):touche: - But I could have watched it a hour earlier if I hadn't stopped to watch TWD... :ironic: Now I'm watching the last episode. I don't have HBO so I'm always a season behind on GoT. I wait til it comes out on DVD.


----------



## gunga

Greta said:


> I'm thinking they hired the Fear TWD writers for this season... seriously... I stopped binge watching season 6 of Game of Thrones... with only two episodes left!!... to watch tonight's TWD. Shoulda left it to watch later on DVR... :shakehead


----------



## Greta

Ok - going OT.

The final episode of Season 6 Game of Thrones - awesome!!! Truly one of the best episodes of any series. Very well done! :twothumbs


----------



## gunga

Sigh. Tonight was not an improvement.


----------



## tab665

i will talk about game of thornes while keeping on topic. it is a prime example of what TWD simply cannot do right... telling separate story lines simultaneously. they pull off world building without have episode after episode of non-action. and when the show does just focus on one story line ("battle of the *******s" for example), they completely knock it out of the park. 

i was fine with episode 2 just focusing on the kingdom, because at the time i was oblivious to the fact that this would be the shows model for weeks to come. but follow that up with a full episode of dwight/daryll, then a full episode of negan paying the group a visit (a hour and a half!!!), a full episode of maggie at hilltop (plus the riviting acting of enid/carl walking to hilltop), and followed by a full episode of tara ( again, an extanded episode)... i am convince that i am in TV show purgatory. im sure that since the episodes overlap in timelines that someone who has some know-how could re-edit these past 5 episodes to contain a little bit of everybody and therefore make them a little more interesting. then again, im also positive someone could re-edit the extended episodes this season down to fit the normal 1 hour block. it just comes off as pretensious to have multiple extended episodes; as if they got too much story to tell to fit into a normal episode. especially when the opposite is true. rant over!


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> I'm thinking they hired the Fear TWD writers for this season... seriously... I stopped binge watching season 6 of Game of Thrones... with only two episodes left!!... to watch tonight's TWD. Shoulda left it to watch later on DVR... :shakehead



Maybe I'm getting old, or maybe the actors mumble too much. I find myself rewinding segments to be sure I heard what they're sometimes saying. Then you get folks who like to interrupt you while the show is on. Yeah, always better to DVR it. If for nothing else than the rewind ability.

I think you might be right about those writers. Hell, I could come up with a better Season 7 storyline just by scratching my butt.


----------



## Monocrom

gunga said:


> Sigh. Tonight was not an improvement.




If season 8 happens, it should be awesome. (Seriously, I know what happens next.) I skipped ahead in the comics. Let's see if we get to see the ______ as they ______ all over Alexandria and then _______ with the Kingdom.

My new No Spoilers filter is working great!

But seriously, yeah I know what's coming next.


----------



## SCEMan

After watching last night's spine tingling episode, if they wait for season 8 for a "reset" there might not be anyone left watching this turgid mess. At the rate season 7 is going, FTWD may be the more interesting of the two (and I can't believe I could be saying that).

Right on the nose:
http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...are-crashing-to-season-3-levels/#77ad57ba6041


----------



## Greta

.. and here too.... http://comicbook.com/thewalkingdead/2016/11/28/people-really-hate-the-walking-dead-lately/


----------



## Monocrom

Yup.... Screwing with the fans. (Okay, you can do that. But it has to be done intelligently and you have to pick your spots. I've done that in my stories as an amateur writer. Hell, did that a few days ago on BF. The way AMC does it is the equivalent of a cheap Jump Scare.)

It was a bad idea when they made Abraham into a cartoon character. Along with Eugene to a certain degree. When they got around to making the former into a real person.... They bashed his head in. Lovely. 

Whole group acting like little push-over ***** cats?..... Yeah, especially compared to Terminus. But okay, Season 5 worked because it was a 16 episode typical Action Movie Zombie Apocalypse season. Not very deep at all, but it worked! Now all the bad-asses are so pathetic that little Judith could kick their butts. Except for Carl, Maggie, Rosita, and Michonne. (And I'm not so sure about Michonne anymore.) Where's the episode where Rosita slaps everyone across the face and screams "Snap out of it!!!"

Fractured episodes, already covered. Yeah, Season 8 might be in a walker pit..... armed only with a soup-spoon. (It's not looking good for Season 8.) :ironic:


----------



## Launch Mini

Going off topic as well, but sort of related, as this series we started watching is on Sunday night as well.
WESTWORLD on HBO.

Should we start a new thread for WW?

Great show IMHO.
No spoiler alert, but when Ford is talking 2 episodes ago, he comments that Humans are more prone to living in a cylce than hosts are. Makes you think how repetitive our daily lives can be.


----------



## tab665

Launch Mini said:


> Going off topic as well, but sort of related, as this series we started watching is on Sunday night as well.
> WESTWORLD on HBO.
> 
> Should we start a new thread for WW?
> 
> Great show IMHO.
> No spoiler alert, but when Ford is talking 2 episodes ago, he comments that Humans are more prone to living in a cylce than hosts are. Makes you think how repetitive our daily lives can be.


go for it man! im actually rewatching some of the earlier episodes now that ive picked up on where its heading for the finale. gotta figure its made by the writer of memento and the prestige, so a repeat viewing has got to reveal some easter eggs that were missed the first time around. I recommend rewatching it either now or after all the pieces are laid out in the finale. episodes that seemed kind of "ehh" with the weird editing and flashbacks/visions make a lot more sense now.

I tried making the argument a couple weeks ago with my wife that maybe this is how the walking dead has always been. we didn't start watching until less than a year ago (I got season 1 as a Christmas present). after that we binge watched all the seasons and the first half of season 6 in time to pick up "live" when the second half of season 6 started back up. my logic, was that maybe the show has always gone at this pace; but since we binge watched we didn't have the week to week struggle of dealing with repeated slow episodes. season 4 comes to mind... flu outbreak in the prison for a few episodes, two slow episodes of the governor's story, followed by 25 episodes of the group walking in the woods/roads heading towards terminus. Surely this season cant be as slow watching and waiting week to week as season 4 was... right?


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> After watching last night's spine tingling episode, if they wait for season 8 for a "reset" there might not be anyone left watching this turgid mess. At the rate season 7 is going, FTWD may be the more interesting of the two (and I can't believe I could be saying that).
> 
> Right on the nose:
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertc...are-crashing-to-season-3-levels/#77ad57ba6041



Absolutely...
right on the nose!

The season 6 finale, was such a boring drag, that, by time someone got whacked, I didn't even care who got it. Then to have to wait six months, (or whatever it was) to see that it was Abraham (when from the victim's perspective, it could not have been) made me feel deceived. 

Scotty once said on a "Star Trek" episode... "Fool me once, shame on you! Fool me twice, shame on me!"

As a result of that deception, I will not allow myself to become emotionally involved with the show anymore. Currently I am only watching it so that I can talk with other people about it, but it is so dead, there is nothing worth talking about anymore. OK... honestly, I am watching it, expecting it to get better, but I feel like I am wasting my time, waiting for it.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> ... Surely this season cant be as slow watching and waiting week to week as season 4 was... right?




If anything, I'd say this season so far feels slower than season 4. Keep in mind the first eight eight episodes of the season kicked butt. The next half of the season was crap. 

Let's face it, all of Season 5 is considered argueably the best one. Why? They gave up on character development and interesting, intricate, secondary storylines; along with any sort of individual angst. The Group was back together! 

_*"What are we going to do in Season 5? Maybe this romantic angle and...."*

_*"No! We're going to have Carol kill a bunch of cannibals. Rick is gonna gun down more people with an AK. Screw anything else, we're just going to have brutal, violent, action!" *


----------



## Greta

Monocrom said:


> _
> 
> _*"No! We're going to have Carol kill a bunch of cannibals. Rick is gonna gun down more people with an AK. Screw anything else, we're just going to have brutal, violent, action!" *



YES!! This is what I want! :twothumbs:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, they took a kinder and gentler approach. Though more on that on Sunday night.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7 Episode 6 *Spoilers**
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

And, more filler. I'm expecting the second half of season 7 to be mind blowing considering the ridiculous amount of setting up they're doing this season. Still, this was one of the better episodes so far. Tara is back! (Hey, remember her?) Just to eliminate confusion, she and Heath (Hey, remember him?) went off in an RV after killing the Saviors at the satellite relay station. And I mean immediately afterwards, to look for more food for Alexandria.

So yeah, they've been away this whole time. (About two weeks.) Heath is seriously bothered by what he did at the station. Tara, not so much. She tries to comfort him a bit by repeating something Glenn told her back in Season 5. Though very vague, we see a small tribute to Glenn in Tara's repeating of that line. (Though keep in mind neither one of them has any clue that Glenn is dead. They still think they killed all the Saviors.)

Tara has a revolver with a crudely etched symbol on it of Lucille. (Same as the pistol Carl picked out for himself at the armory in season 6.) She has no clue what the symbol means. Heath wants to head home. He's sick of being on the road, and their search for food has been mostly a huge disappointment. It's decided they'll head back the next day. Soon though, they come to an abandoned settlement located on a bridge. The place looks surprisingly secure. 

Tara sees a large bag poking out of a massive sand pile near the bottom of it. She thinks there might be some good stuff in it. She yanks at it while Heath warns her to be careful. Yeah, she should have listened..... It's a trap! As the sand from the top comes raining down, a small army of walkers comes at them. They do their best to fight them off, but get separated. Heath seems to abandon a trapped Tara. Only to come back to help. Ending up surrounded by walkers. Tara struggles to get to him, only to be knocked over the bridge by a couple of walkers who thankfully don't chomp down on her as they go over.

Tara washes up unconscious on the shore of a small, hard to reach, island. (This is actually where the episode begins as it follows a non-linear path with flashbacks to what took place above.) She nearly gets stabbed in the head by a little girl with a homemade spear. But Cindy, the girl's big sister, stops her. We learn that it doesn't matter that the girl thought Tara was a walker, they're supposed to kill all strangers on sight. But Cindy refuses to let her. The girl sulks off but doesn't snitch on her big sis. 

Cindy builds a lean-to for an unconscious Tara. Both to protect her from the elements and hide her from anyone who might come to the beach from Cindy's community. She leaves behind a fish, a spear, and two bottles of water. Tara wakes up, or may have been pretending to still be out at this point. She follows Cindy back to her community, with spear in hand. Soon she comes to what looks like beach front resort property. Not a very lavish or luxury one though.

Tara sees what should be her wildest dreams come true..... An island filled with women!! (Hey! Remember how Tara's a lesbian?) Unfortunately realty sets in. Despite being on the plus side, Denise is far better looking than most of the women on the island. (Hey! Remember how Tara has no clue that Denise is dead?) Tara also sees a bunch of young children. A mix of both girls and boys. But absolutely no men, anywhere. She nearly gets shot in the head from a distant rifle fire.

Alarm raised, Tara runs for it! Soon taking away a shotgun from one woman. Instead of killing her, Tara knocks her out. But then comes face-to-face with the little girl from the beach who tells her that she has to kill her (Tara) no matter what. The little one is packing heat and it looks like she's going to enjoy doing it! (Hey! Remember Lizzie? Those sure were some lovely flowers.) But then Cindy steps in between. Soon Tara is surrounded by women all focused on her..... with guns pointed at her. (What a way to kill a fantasy.)

Taken prisoner, Tara meets Cindy's grandmother (the leader of the community). Since Cindy saved her and Tara didn't kill that other woman (whom she now gets formerly introduced to along with one more woman) the grandmother isn't sure what to do with Tara. When asked, Tara lies to them about her past. But they catch her lying about the type of fishing boat she used to work on. Though they say nothing.

Tara is invited to dinner where she's politely confronted about her lie. So Tara tells the truth. She then asks about the massive lack of men. She's told that another group showed up. Took over. The men resisted. But lost. Some being killed in the fighting. But that the rest, along with every boy over the age of 10 was lined up and shot. One night soon afterwards, the women and children escaped to the small island. They stay there and mainly live on fish. Seems Oceanside is very difficult to get to. So the other group never found them. To protect themselves, they normally kill everyone who might come on shore since keeping their location a secret from the outside world is how they protect themselves. That, and their surprisingly abundant number of automatic weapons.

Grandmother tells Tara that having her stay on with them would be the absolute best solution. Unfortunately, Tara fails to grasp the significance of those words. She offers a sort of trade deal with Alexandria. Both communities helping each other. She also mentions the group at the satellite relay station they took out. The woman agrees to send Tara back with a representative. Our first hint of treachery is when grandmother makes an excuse as to why Cindy can't accompany Tara back. 

The next morning, she tells Tara that Cindy is sulking in her room and won't see her off. Then, she won't return Tara's fist bump properly. To Tara, her fist bumps are a show of trust to new people she meets. Returning it signifies mutual trust. There's two escorts instead of one. The two Tara formerly got introduced to earlier. And they're heavily armed. All Tara has is her knife. Soon, they see a walker trapped in-between a couple of trees. While exiting the main camp earlier, everyone gave Tara a dirty look. With the little girl from before even spitting at Tara's feet. Tara flips her off, but not in a mean way. Telling her she'll see her later. But now, she looks back and sees one of her escorts holding a knife and giving her a dirty look too. Not even looking at the walker up ahead. 

Tara volunteers to kill it and walks away from them. Once near it, she runs off! They shoot at her but miss. Pretty soon she gets into a struggle with one of her escorts (the one she knocked out previously instead of killing her). She losses. Tara isn't shot right away. The woman reveals that the group who killed all their men were Saviors. And that Tara's group is likely all dead now. Tara tells her they killed all of them. But it's revealed to her that the satellite relay station was just one outpost among many. Tara is horrified. Cindy saves her before she gets shot.

As the two run off, Cindy forces Tara to promise that once she gets back to Alexandria, that she won't reveal anything about Oceanside. Tara eventually promises and Cindy takes her back to the bridge. With a seashell bracelet and a spear from Cindy, along with cover fire, Tara makes it past the walkers on the bridge. She looks back and sees the two women from earlier, taking Cindy back. She also sees what she thinks is walker Heath. But it's just a walker woman with dreads. 

Tara spots Heath's broken glasses on the pavement, tire treads from the RV peeling out, and an access card with PPP on it. No clue what that means. But Tara apparently knows. She finds more clues as she continues walking to Alexandria. At one point, stopping in a store and taking a Doctor bobblehead to give to Denise once she gets to Alexandria. (Hey! Remember how they technically broke up in the last episode Tara was in?) 

She walks towards the gate in a happy mood while wearing pink sunglasses, a shirt way too small for her very ample chest and no bra throughout the episode. (Hey!...... I know I'm not the only one who members that.) Yes, the Producers are scumbags. 

Doesn't detract from the emotional and devasting moment when Eugene meets her at the gate. Though very happy to see her, he starts to break down in front of her..... and without Eugene having to utter a single word, she knows that something horrendous and horrific took place while she was away. 

The last scene seems to be one in which Rosita finishes explaining everything to Tara that took place. She then asks her if Tara encountered anything out there that could help them. Any place they could get guns to fight the Saviors. With the Doctor bobblehead in hand representing Alexandria, and Cindy's seashell bracelet further up on her wrist, representing her promise to Cindy..... Tara lies to Rosita. Telling her she encountered nothing that could help them.

Far from one clear choice over another, Tara may have lied to protect both Cindy and Rosita. Rosita has an empty gun. She steps on that shore or goes near Oceanside, she's going to get gunned down! If people go with her, they'll get gunned down too. Plus, Cindy saved Tara three separate times because she believes people are basically good. They just forget themselves. That's all. Even though Tara disagrees and tells her there are truly evil people out there (she was referring to the Governor since at that point in the episode Tara had no clue that a real Negan existed and how he traumatized Rick and the others before killing Glenn and Abraham) Tara can't bring herself to betray Cindy's trust or her surprisingly positive outlook on humanity. 

Also, who else was genuinely surprised that Tara wasn't killed by the end of the episode. I know I was. And, we still have no clue what happened to Heath. It's implied he's blind without his now broken glasses. How did he survive being surrounded by walkers? Did he even survive? Did someone, possibly Saviors, take a bitten Heath hostage in the RV before driving off? Did he somehow drive all the way back to Alexandria? We just don't know. 

What we do know is the actor playing Heath has signed on with a completely different TV show to play a recurring character on that show. So yeah...... No spoilers but don't be surprised if it turns out Heath is NOT alive and well.


----------



## SCEMan

Let me see if I saw this correctly. So on this day and time, the only "dark complexioned" Walker with dreadlocks, wearing a similar outfit as Heath, and not covered in sand on the bridge is not Heath? Did I mention this area is separated by walker-proof barricades on both sides? Therefore "sans" sand, this Walker could not be one of the original "bridge-dwellers". If not Heath WTF?

Just another example of an apparent (I don't read the TWD comic) comic book scene ported directly to the show w/o any thought of credibility. And last night's show has more examples. With writing this lazy it's no wonder viewership is plummeting...:thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Let me see if I saw this correctly. So on this day and time, the only "dark complexioned" Walker with dreadlocks, wearing a similar outfit as Heath, and not covered in sand on the bridge is not Heath? Did I mention this area is separated by walker-proof barricades on both sides? Therefore "sans" sand, this Walker could not be one of the original "bridge-dwellers". If not Heath WTF?



As mentioned above, the Producers are scumbags. I wasn't joking. Even worse, that walker looked a lot like Morgan's wife with dreads. The make-up being so close. Years back there was a scene in which Andrea unleashed a bunch of walkers on the Governor. Later on, there he is, perfectly fine; dragging her back to town. Meanwhile he was completely trapped and swarmed by them. So was Heath. The Producers just have characters survive by quietly pulling off unseen miracles. And maybe that's a better way of doing things..... 'Cause when they offer an explanation, it turns out like crap. Maybe the Governer and Heath each found a dumpster to crawl under. :shakehead



> Just another example of an apparent (I don't read the TWD comic) comic book scene ported directly to the show w/o any thought of credibility. And last night's show has more examples. With writing this lazy it's no wonder viewership is plummeting...:thumbsdow



Yup, more laziness this season. Who cares if Season 8 is cancelled. If you care enough about the show, you can get the comics after the show is off the air. Daryl won't be in it, but the rest of the seasons are apparently in the pages. 

At this point, you have 4 communities that _could_ team up against the Saviors. Only thing is, only one of them has a decent supply of automatic weapons. Or, compared to the others, ANY automatic weapons at all. And I don't think Oceanside is willing to share them. Simply put, Rick and the rest will have to find a hidden military armory somewhere close by to make any sort of resistance possible.


----------



## tab665

is it just me, or has Jeffrey Dean Morgan's/ the show's portrayal or Negan gotten very old in a short amount of time. complete over acting at its worst (not sure if its the actor's or the show's fault); the way he leans back and emphasizes every third of fourth word. 

example of every line in every episode so far-(leans back) WELLLLL... what. do. we. have. (pauses leans back again) HEEEEERE!?! (grin)

even when he is threatening to kill someone or have a serious conversation he cant keep a straight face and really takes all the drama out of the scene. congrats to the show for literally bringing a comic book (err.. graphic novel) character to life. its been mentioned before, some things just don't translate well from the pages to the screen.
on another side note, I heard somewhere that henry rollins was also considered for the role of negan. while I thnk he might be too old now, henry rollins 15 years younger would have been amazing in this role.


----------



## SCEMan

tab665 said:


> is it just me, or has Jeffrey Dean Morgan's/ the show's portrayal or Negan gotten very old in a short amount of time. complete over acting at its worst (not sure if its the actor's or the show's fault); the way he leans back and emphasizes every third of fourth word.
> example of every line in every episode so far-(leans back) WELLLLL... what. do. we. have. (pauses leans back again) HEEEEERE!?! (grin)
> even when he is threatening to kill someone or have a serious conversation he cant keep a straight face and really takes all the drama out of the scene.



It's not just you. For me, since the season opener when Negan really was scary, JDM's portrayal has become (apparently unintentionally) so campy as to be hilarious. And so far, devoid of any spontaneous violence (unlike the Governor), his behavior is so scripted he's become predictable.


----------



## Monocrom

It seems that when he killed Abraham, Negan took on the comic book elements of him. Jeffery Dean Morgan is a highly underrated actor. But choosing to play Negan as the comic book version is portrayed, was a huge mistake. We want a real life version of the charasmatic sociopath shown in the books. Clearly, we didn't get that. He's supposed to be scary. But at times is downright laughable. 

The actor was worried that he'd be hated. And at first (before season 7), he was! He recently told a true tale in which he and Norman Reedus were riding their motorcycles, stopped to take a break outside a shopping center or a store. Were sitting outside together on the curb when a 70 year-old lady walked up to them. She smiled at "Daryl" and told him how wonderful he is. Then she turned to "Negan" and with a look of hatred on her face, said she wanted to know where he lived.... And Norman being Norman, he starts telling her!

Hell, it's no big secret. Morgan himself in a late-night TV show appearance (Pre-Negan I believe) told everyone about his farm in upstate New York where he lives with his wife and kids, and plenty of apparently pampered livestock. 

Compare that incident above, with the tons of love he gets from fans of the show now. Sometimes the wrong kinda love. He mentioned recently some of the sick & twisted "mature" items he's gotten as gifts from fans. And it seems that (just how fans ask Norman to lick them across the face in photos) fans keep asking Morgan if he'll (for lack of a better word) fondle them with Lucille or even give them "love taps" using Lucille. 

He's become popular instead of hated because he's playing Negan like a comic book character.


----------



## Monocrom

BTW, turns out one reason we didn't see Tara for quite awhile is because Alanna Masterson who plays Tara, got pregnant. Looking back, they used a few tricks to hide the pregnancy on the show. Even, eventually, inventing a plausible reason for Tara to be away from the others (and the action) in the Group. It also explains why Tara was considerably "bigger" than any of us remember, when she came back. She gave birth to a beautiful baby girl whom she apparently fed in between shooting scenes. But still, they couldn't have given her at least a larger sized shirt to wear? Scumbag producers.


----------



## Monocrom

* Season 7, Episode 7 *Spoilers**
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

This episode opens with Michonne walking down the road and whistling. Soon joined by two walkers behind her, we get a quick glimpse of the old Michonne. She's back! Killing the two, she drags their bodies away. Meanwhile Aaron and Rick are off looking for more tribute for the Saviors. Knowing full well they have only one day at most to find anything good. Carl and Jesus are still in the back of the large commercial van. Jesus tries to convince Carl they need to jump off soon. (Keep in mind, Jesus is just there to find out where Negan and most of the Saviors live. He's not on a suicide mission like Carl.) Jesus tells Carl how to jump off without getting hurt. Carl wants him to go first. So he can see how it's done.

As expected, after Jesus jumps off, Carl stays and waves good-bye to him. One big tragedy is that the case of sweet booze from Hilltop gets broken because one of Negan's men is an idiot who doesn't know how to properly lift a heavy load in a thin cardboard box. He soon pays for that though..... Seems Hilltop did in fact have at least a couple of good automatic weapons. The Saviors took them, and Carl grabs one, loads it, and gets behind cover. He's seen after the booze is destroyed. And Carl opens fire! He then addresses the Saviors there. Telling them he just wants Negan. Negan appears. Impressed with Carl's badassness. Carl has several seconds to shoot Negan. But hesitates. Negan's men make their move. While Carl shoots another one dead, he gets tackled. Before Dwight can make him pay, Negan steps in and stops him. Daryl watches this from the walker pen just a few feet away. Negan likes how Carl carries himself. Even offering him his hand to help him up. At first, Carl refuses. But soon takes it. Negan offers him a tour of the place. 

In a moment of weakness, Carl asks what's going to happen to him. This ticks off Negan, and he blatantly tells Carl not to act weak, and cause him (Negan) to lost respect for Carl's badassness. What follows is a long tour. Starting in the large open space where Negan demonstrates to Carl the sheer power he has over the men. Then we head to another place. A room where Negan keeps his small collection of wives. After telling Carl to relax, he talks to Dwight's Ex (who is now one of his wives). Seems another wife screwed up. Cheated on Negan with her former lover. And that's against the rules. Yeah, Dwight's Ex ratted them out. But Negan was already pretty sure the rumor was true. So no point in lying to him. Though Negan shows kindness to his cheating wife, her lover will have to pay. It's the iron for him..... Same punishment Dwight received when he and his wife at the time returned, after double crossing Daryl.

In the comics, a younger Carl and Negan developed an odd relationship of sorts. We see a condensed version of it here in this episode. Complete with lines lifted right out of the comics. Most prevalent is when Negan then takes Carl up to his personal bedroom. He psychologically tortures him. He wants to see the damage to Carl's eye, and forces him to remove the bandage. Here comes the line from the comics when he talks about being able to see Carl's actual eye-socket. Carl gets emotionally upset, and Negan offers up what MIGHT be a genuine apology for his comments. Saying that he forgot that Carl is basically a kid. (You never know with Negan). A stooge soon walks in with Lucille. Negan forgot her by the truck. Apparently something he never does. Negan busts the guy's balls, and tells him to leave. Then he tells Carl to sing him a song.

Here we get a good glimpse of just how broken Carl really is. Some of you may have noticed that Carl never cuts his hair. One reason that could be the case is because the last person who cut his hair was his mom. Not having anything to remember her by (except his baby sister herself), Carl refuses to let anyone cut his hair. Now forced to sing, all he can recall is a song his mother used to sing to him. Negan suspects that's what it is. Carl doesn't say she didn't make it. But that becomes obvious when he confesses he shot her. Negan says that Carl is a serial killer in the making. (Going back to a theme regarding Carl that Hershel was worried about in an earlier season.)

But Carl remains defiant despite all this. Negan tells him the iron should be ready. Taking him to an open space, he has Carl hold Lucille, just as he had Rick hold her earlier in a different episode. Negan addresses his people. Soon it's punishment time for the lover. Turns out the iron is an actual, all metal iron that gets heated up red-hot. And Negan had Dwight do the heating. Yeah, the flat of the iron gets pressed up against the side of the guy's face by Negan. He then mocks the guy. After the dude pisses himself, he passes out. Negan gets Daryl to clean up the mess. Showing what I'm sure he considers to be kindness, Negan has the doctor step forward right away. Now it's time to decide what to do with Carl.....

Meanwhile, Rick and Aaron stumble onto the outdoor stronghold of what might be a crazy old-fashioned survivalist who might just have a ton of good stuff to loot...... Possibly even enough guns to outfit a small army. Well, they go further and soon find a message written on a wall. It very kindly let's them know that if they made it this far without getting shot down, then he (the survivalist) is likely dead. But it won't be easy to get his loot. A large lake with numerous walkers chained down in it with their heads exposed, shows where the loot likely is; and good luck getting it! But they know they have no choice, if they want to keep the Saviors happy.

But before all this, Rosita and Eugene head out. She wants that bullet. But he thinks they're going out to scavenge in order to produce for the Saviors. She sets him straight, as they encounter Gabriel and Spencer in a car leaving Alexandria at the same time. They offer to go together. But Rosita turns them down since they're the ones looking for items for the Saviors. And she wants none of that. In the car ride, Spencer confesses that he genuinely hates Rick. But Gabriel defends him. When Spencer says he wishes Rick hadn't come back from the encounter with the Saviors, Gabriel tells him to stop the car. He doesn't get upset, but basically tells him to stop acting like a punk. Then he decides to walk back to Alexandria.

Alone, Spencer goes into the woods nearby. He comes upon a walker trapped in a Hunter's treestand. Spencer wants the hunter's modern bow. He gets it, but the walker comes down too. Losing both arms in the fall. Spencer scavenges the body after killing the walker. He finds a note in Latin. Thankfully his mom forced him to learn Latin years ago. Able to read the note, he finds a cache of hidden food supplies. And apparently there are more hidden caches out there. And the note details where each one is.

Getting back to the abandoned factory Eugene showed Abraham in an earlier episode, Eugene tells Rosita he changed his mind about making her that one live round of ammunition. Rosita is angry. She tells Eugene what a coward he is. How he stays alive because others feel sorry for him and protect him. How he lies to others in order to survive. How he owes Abraham for all that he's done for him. She goes deep. Eugene goes ahead and gets to work.

Afterwards, she tries to apologize to him. But he's having none of it. He knows that while she might regret the words she used, the sentiment was spot-on. They encounter Spencer and the cans of food he found. He tells them about the note. 

Back at the Sanctuary, Negan decides to bring Carl back to Alexandria. Daryl warns him not to hurt Carl. That gets him a timeout in his broom-closet. Later, someone slips a note of some kind under the door. Earlier, we learn that Dwight can't sleep. His conscience bothers him. As the large commercial van pulls out with Negan and Carl in it, we see that Jesus is no longer on top of it as he was a moment ago. Spencer, Eugene, and Rosita arrive back in Alexandria to see the Saviors are already there. Negan makes Olivia cry after she tells him that Rick is away. Negan decides to wait for him. He then apologies to Olivia for pretty much calling her fat, by basically saying he might be interested in raping her. She slaps him across the face. He seems to enjoy that. Then he has her go off to make a large pitcher of lemonade..... if she knows what's good for her. Now, he wants Carl to give him a tour of the place.

Soon, he finds Judith's bedroom. He smiles when he meets her and picks her up. Judith doesn't cry. She's not scared of him at all. He seems to like that. Having so far failed miserably to get any of his wives pregnant, low sperm-count Negan seems to genuinely enjoy spending time with Judith. Carl is horrified, but says nothing because he knows he's going to be punished soon for having killed two of Negan's men. He just doesn't know how. He fears Negan will hurt Judith. 

Michonne uses the walker bodies along with a helluva lot more of them as a giant speed bump. Soon, a female Savior stops her vehicle, and gets out to investigate. Holding her at sword-point, Michonne soon gets her handgun. She wants to be taken to Negan. The Savior puts up a fight once in the vehicle. But Michonne comes out on top. Soon, they're on their way to see Negan. 

The last scene is a really sick and twisted Norman Rockwell depiction. As we see Negan on the white porch of the house, holding Judith. His leather jacket is off. Sitting there in a white T-shirt with Carl next to him, and a ton of lemonade to enjoy. He looks like a proud poppa. Even being a bit neighborly towards an Alexandrian as the man walks by. But his greeting is still chilling, considering what took place with the iron.


----------



## wimmer21

Next time my dad yells at me I'm gonna say there's a silencer in the glove box.


----------



## Poppy

tab665 said:


> is it just me, or has Jeffrey Dean Morgan's/ the show's portrayal or Negan gotten very old in a short amount of time. complete over acting at its worst (not sure if its the actor's or the show's fault); the way he leans back and emphasizes every third of fourth word.
> 
> example of every line in every episode so far-(leans back) WELLLLL... what. do. we. have. (pauses leans back again) HEEEEERE!?! (grin)
> 
> even when he is threatening to kill someone or have a serious conversation he cant keep a straight face and really takes all the drama out of the scene. congrats to the show for literally bringing a comic book (err.. graphic novel) character to life. its been mentioned before, some things just don't translate well from the pages to the screen.
> on another side note, I heard somewhere that henry rollins was also considered for the role of negan. while I thnk he might be too old now, henry rollins 15 years younger would have been amazing in this role.





SCEMan said:


> It's not just you. For me, since the season opener when Negan really was scary, JDM's portrayal has become (apparently unintentionally) so campy as to be hilarious. And so far, devoid of any spontaneous violence (unlike the Governor), his behavior is so scripted he's become predictable.


Gentlemen,
Please let me preface this with, I have read a number of the comics, to see what some of the fans are talking about. They are FREE at the library. They are crude, terribly written, poorly illustrated, pieces of crap. A waste of trees. I find it incredibly difficult to believe that intelligent people would actually PAY $$ for them. I don't get it.

Negan, in the comics, sometimes seems like a reasonable guy, even nice; maybe, like-able. He'll apologize for hurting someone's feelings, or for stepping out of line, and being crass. But then, for no appreciable reason, he'll kill someone. 

I think that JDM is doing a good job of portraying Negan. I am thankful, that he does it without all of the vulgarity of the comic Negan. Eddie Murphy "Raw", is a good example of the over use of the F word. The first few times, he drops it, it is shockingly funny, but about half way through the skit, it's like: 
What? Are you Fuc%ing kidding me!? Every Fuc%ing sentence uses Fuc% as an adjective, adverb, noun, or verb, and in all possible tenses? Fuc%ing... really? It's not long before the F word isn't funny.

Negan's limited vocabulary is like that. It doesn't take long, before it just becomes boring, and obnoxious. 

So at least in that respect, JDM's portrayal of Negan, is much preferable, than the comic book character. I think that JDM, is at least entertaining.


----------



## SCEMan

_"He finds a note in Latin. Thankfully his mom forced him to learn Latin years ago."
_This defies credulity. Unless Latin is to Georgia what Spanish is to California...:laughing:

_"Carl has several seconds to shoot Negan. But hesitates."_
I guess the writers are channeling Road Runner and Wily Coyote episodes. Carl on a suicide mission to kill Negan can't quite pull it off despite having him at point blank range with a full auto AR15 and 40 rd mag. :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

Although by accident, it worked out for Spencer. Expect real preppers to start writing notes in dead languages now. What a brilliant idea! No need to make up a complicated code and carry a key that might fall into unwanted hands. Just learn a dead language, and you can translate it anytime. YOU become the key. I predict even made-up languages will be used. Who would ever suspect a hidden cache in which its location is detailed in.... Klingon. 

Or perhaps in Yupik (yes a real foreign language so obscure that Spell-Check refuses to acknowledge the word even in its correct spelling)!

Also, the first rule of The Walking Dead is.... Rick doesn't die until the series finale. Second rule.... We don't talk about the magical 40 round mags that never need reloading.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Expect real preppers to start writing notes in dead languages now. What a brilliant idea! No need to make up a complicated code and carry a key that might fall into unwanted hands. Just learn a dead language, and you can translate it anytime. YOU become the key. I predict even made-up languages will be used. Who would ever suspect a hidden cache in which its location is detailed in.... Klingon. Or perhaps in Yupik (yes a real foreign language so obscure that Spell-Check refuses to acknowledge the word even in its correct spelling)!



I'm betting on Esperanto


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> I'm betting on Esperanto




Too common!


----------



## Monocrom

* Season 7, Episode 8 *spoilers**
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Okay, welcome back to Mono's weekly filler update. Formerly known as The Walking Dead updates. So if you were expecting an awesome kick-*** mid-season finale.... Well, at this point you should have known better. Okay, some exciting bits to discuss. But not nearly enough to make up for so far a crap-tacular season. Maggie's still pregnant. Enid finds out that Sasha is hiding something from Maggie (we know what it is). But Sasha convinces her to keep quiet about it for Maggie's sake. Aaron nearly gets killed helping Rick retrieve the sweet loot belonging to the crazy survivalist who we think is dead. But a mystery man appears at the site after Rick and Aaron are done looting the place. One of King Ezekiel's men shows up at Carol's house. Morgan is there too. He tries to convince them to help him convince Ezekiel to fight back against the Saviors. He thinks it's only a matter of time before the Saviors decide to visit the Kingdom. Even though Ezekiel has kept his word to provide for them.

But Morgan and Carol are both heavy into their pacifist mentalities. They refuse to help. Michonne decides to put her gun down and talk to the female Savior she's taken hostage. Apparently that scene was supposed to get left on the Cutting Room floor because later, when we check back in with her, she's got the gun pointed at the Savior's head again. They get to within sight of Sanctuary. Then the Savior gives Michonne some truly useful advice. Perhaps indicating that she was trying to leave the Saviors when Michonne took her hostage. And that now, she might be forced to go back because she told Michonne to take the car, then destroy it later. She also told her about the silencer in the glove box. 

Apparently Jesus slipped that note to Daryl in the previous episode. Telling him when to make his escape, and where to head to. Though there's no confirmation on that. Daryl makes his escape. Getting a good bite to eat and a change of clothes along the way. Before Jesus appears, the fat ******* Savior shows up. He's afraid of Daryl and tells him to just leave. Saying he's just trying to get by in Life. But Daryl bashes in his skull with a long lead pipe. Telling the corpse that the Saviors don't want to get by. That they want everything. Jesus then appears. Before leaving, Daryl takes a weapon off the body. Turns out, it's Rick's stainless steel .357 Magnum Colt Python. 

Let's see, I think that covers everyone outside Alexandria. (And if it doesn't, it's just more useless filler. Let's move on.) From the previous episode, Eugene and Spencer are still by the front gate. A female Savior flirts with Spencer. He flirts back. Eugene is caught looking and we get the only comedic moment as she asks him if he likes to watch. To which he admits he does. Shades of Eugene watching Abraham and Rosita getting it on as Eugene fails miserably to hide behind a bookcase while watching them. This time, the female Savior tells him to get lost. Speaking of Rosita, she confesses to now creepy Father Gabriel about her one live round of ammo and her desire to kill Negan. Knowing full well she'll be killed afterwards. Gabriel tells her that part doesn't have to happen. He tells her to wait for the right opportunity. Or at least wait until they can create such an opportunity to kill Negan without losing Rosita in the process. Spencer cleans up his ransacked house. Puts on a nice shirt and practices saying "Hello" in the mirror. But it's not for a date with that Savior. No, he grabs a more than half empty bottle of aged booze and goes to introduce himself to Negan.

Before that, we see Negan teaching Carl how to shave. He then cooks a spaghetti dinner for Carl, Judith, Olivia, and himself. He's playing House with Rick's children. Oh he wants to be a dad desperately. Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up killing all his wives in a fit of rage for not getting pregnant. Likely not even considering the fact that if you have a bunch of women, and none of them are getting pregnant.... The issue is not with them. 

So here comes Spencer wanting to meet and talk to Negan. Things between them are very friendly at first. Soon, a pool table is dragged outside for the two of them to enjoy. During the game, a crowd starts to gather to watch the game. Rosita is front and center. Carl and Olivia are on the porch of Rick's house, off to the side. As the game progresses, Spencer tells Negan that Rick is a piece of crap who cannot be trusted. He outright tells Negan that Rick should be killed and that Negan should put him in charge at Alexandria. Negan sees it differently. One, Rick has swallowed his hatred of Negan and has been out there all day trying to produce for him. Also, if Spencer wants to be in charge, why doesn't he take out Rick instead of trying to get him (Negan) to do his (Spencer's) dirty work for him. Negan calls him gutless. Then immediately stabs and slices open Spencer's belly with a huge-*** Bowie knife! Then he apologizes for thinking Spencer has no guts..... as they spill out onto the ground. It takes a few seconds but Rosita pulls out her gun and fires her one bullet at Negan's head.

Unfortunately, she ends up hitting Lucille instead. Oh Negan is pissed! Laura takes down Rosita. Holding a knife to her throat. Negan picks up the spent casing, and immediately realizes it's a homemade round. (Such B.S.) He tells Laura to move the knife towards Rosita's face. Negan wants to know who created the homemade round. Rosita says she made it. Negan doesn't believe her. Laura gives her a little nick on the face. While Negan threatens Rosita with horrific disfigurement. Tara yells she made it. But then Eugene breaks down completely and admits he did it. As Negan approaches him, Eugene starts to rattle off how he did it. Negan tells him to stop. Tells him he believes him. Negan then orders Laura to kill somebody. Laura pulls out her gun, twists around, and shoots Olivia through the eye, dead! Rick hears the shot and heads in that direction.

Earlier, he and Aaron arrived in Alexandria with the loot. While looking through it, one of the Saviors finds a disrespectful note left by the loot's original owner for anyone stealing from him. But the Saviors think the note is from Aaron and Rick, for them. Being Alexandria's leader, seems Negan told his men that Rick is off limits. So Aaron gets the brutal beating instead. Rick is carrying Aaron when he hears the shot.

Rick can't believe what he sees. Negan then tells him about what Carl did, what Spencer tried to do, and what Rosita did. Then he tells Rick how Rick should be thanking him for getting rid of Spencer, bringing Carl home, and for cooking Carl a spaghetti dinner. Negan soon leaves. But not before letting Rick know he's taking the Bullet-maker (Eugene) with him. Rosita screams in vain to take her instead. Genuinely horrified that Eugene is going to be punished and suffer because of her actions. Rick stands there with a tear running down his face.

Later, kneeling in a basement with his ax in front of him, Michonne appears. She tells him she knows where Negan and the Saviors are. That there's far more of them than she realized. But that it doesn't matter. She wants to fight. Thankfully for her, Rick agrees. Negan's current actions have shown Rick that there is no way they can have any sort of life as long as they're forced to provide tribute for the Saviors. Rick realizes what Daryl told the corpse of that fat *******.... The Saviors don't want to get by. They want everything. This becomes crystal clear to Rick. They have to fight. There's no choice. 

Rick and the surviving members of The Group arrive at Hilltop where they are not just reunited with Maggie, Shasha, and Enid. But with Daryl and Jesus as well. Rick is also reunited with his Colt, as Daryl hands it to him. Rick hesitates for a moment before taking it. And yes, it is very symbolic. In this context, Rick was neutered by Negan. Rather severely. But now that he has made the decision to fight, getting his gun back.... Yeah, it represents his manhood. And he's reclaiming it. Everyone heads for the mansion to apparently decide what to do next. Because of Maggie's actions in saving Hilltop from the walkers, everyone there is grateful to her. She has the support of the Hilltop residents. 

Now for those who missed it, always wait for the credits to roll before switching the channel. At the end of the credits we see a pair of eyes looking through a pair of binocs at the Hilltop fortifications. The boots belonging to those eyes are the same ones that spotted Rick and Aaron loading up the crazy survivalist's loot onto the back of the van. The implications are obvious. Crazy survivalist not only is not dead. But he followed Rick to Alexandria, and has now followed him and the others to Hilltop. Apparently there's a new player in the game. A wild card. Possibly insane and violent. Definitely no friend to Rick. 

And Rick could use as many of those as he can find. He could also use a helluva lot more than just two handguns with absolutely zero spare ammo for them. Unity with Hilltop is great. In the trailer for the 2nd half of the season, unity with the Kingdom was also strongly implied. Okay, with all three communities; they might have the manpower. But they have no other guns, no other ammunition, and they don't even have Eugene to somehow make more live rounds of ammo for them. Oceanside has automatic weapons.... and a huge desire to shoot on sight (more than ever now) anyone who lands on their shore. A four community unity is beyond unrealistic. The Producers messed up royally. Let's see what sort of lame reason they invent for Rick and everyone else somehow getting their hands on some serious weapons and a mountain of ammo. 

Part of me will miss Spencer. Clearly Rosita had a soft spot for him and liked to only think of his few positive attributes. In fairness, he did keep his promise not to tell anyone about Rosita's gun. That soft spot might explain why she decided to use her one live round of ammo when she did. Poor Spencer got cut nearly in half, turned into a walker.... er, crawler.... And got put down by Rick. It's sad that two good people ended up raising two worthless sons who were complete disappointments. Ironically, both Spencer and Rosita would have been much better off if they had listened to Father Gabriel's advice. (Eugene and Olivia would have been better off too.)


----------



## SCEMan

Thanks again Monocrom for your detailed recap :thumbsup:

Finally a decent episode that leaves some hope for the 2nd half of the season. But unfortunately the writers still managed to insult me with irritating plot devices. What are the odds Rosita's magic bullet (originally a rifle cartridge I believe, which couldn't possibly be modded for a 9mm case with Eugene's crude tools) would miss Negan at point blank range? Darryl finally escapes in the most simplistic fashion by simply running past a room full of saviors after taking a peanut butter break and noisily throwing things around? And could someone please explain the Michonne-Savior (suicidal?) woman scene that ends with a WTF moment... 

And did anyone else think the post-shave Negan uncannily resembles Robert from Everyone Loves Raymond?


----------



## tab665

i will sum up the show's problem as briefly as i can... its been over a week since the mid-season finale and my wife has yet to watch it on the DVR. She simply has lost interest. im glad the group is now back together; but they went about showing how they were separated completely wrong.


----------



## tab665

i will sum up the show's problem as briefly as i can... its been over a week since the mid-season finale and my wife has yet to watch it on the DVR. She simply has lost interest. im glad the group is now back together; but they went about showing how they were separated completely wrong.


----------



## Poppy

tab665 said:


> i will sum up the show's problem as briefly as i can... its been over a week since the mid-season finale and my wife has yet to watch it on the DVR. She simply has lost interest. im glad the group is now back together; but they went about showing how they were separated completely wrong.


Watching
TWD used to be an event! Many friends would get together and watch it together, like they would a favorite team, football game. Now, some don't watch it at all, and many watch it, when they get around to it. 

I agree, it looks like they set the stage for some upcoming action. Hopefully it's good.

SCEman,
The gun that Negan fired was a "Desert Eagle" It was a big heavy pistol that was chambered for a 44 mag, and 357 mag. The casing looked more like a 44 mag, than a 357 mag. It is unbelievable, the Eugene could have turned that into a 9 mm round. I don't know what gun Rosita picked up. I read that someone suggested that it was a 45. IF that's the case, then I suppose it could be argued that he could neck down, and trim a 44 mag cartridge to the size of a 45 ACP. Maybe. As we already discussed, it would be extremely unlikely that he would be able to manufacture a primer.


> [FONT=&quot].44magnum = .432inch diameter (bullet) x 1.61 inch length overall (loaded cartridge) [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot].45 ACP = .451inch diameter (bullet) x 1.26 inch length overall (loaded cartridge) [/FONT]



I also think that it is extremely unlikely that her gun would extract the casing after being fired, so that Negan could find it on the ground, and examine it. I thought it would be a One Shot deal, where the casing would be jammed in there, and not extract.

Does anyone else think that by now, they should have found at least ONE progressive reloading press? At least for shot-gun shells? It has been estimated that there is a gun in every other house here in the US. I am sure that there is a small percentage of gun owners, who reload, but they have scrounged houses, police stations, and businesses, all the way from Atlanta, to Alexandria, and more. Not even a single die reloading press?


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> Watching
> SCEman,
> The gun that Negan fired was a "Desert Eagle" It was a big heavy pistol that was chambered for a 44 mag, and 357 mag. The casing looked more like a 44 mag, than a 357 mag. It is unbelievable, the Eugene could have turned that into a 9 mm round. I don't know what gun Rosita picked up. I read that someone suggested that it was a 45. IF that's the case, then I suppose it could be argued that he could neck down, and trim a 44 mag cartridge to the size of a 45 ACP. Maybe. As we already discussed, it would be extremely unlikely that he would be able to manufacture a primer.
> 
> I also think that it is extremely unlikely that her gun would extract the casing after being fired, so that Negan could find it on the ground, and examine it. I thought it would be a One Shot deal, where the casing would be jammed in there, and not extract.
> 
> Does anyone else think that by now, they should have found at least ONE progressive reloading press? At least for shot-gun shells? It has been estimated that there is a gun in every other house here in the US. I am sure that there is a small percentage of gun owners, who reload, but they have scrounged houses, police stations, and businesses, all the way from Atlanta, to Alexandria, and more. Not even a single die reloading press?



Very good points.
If it was a Desert Eagle in .357 (unlikely), in TWD's world I guess they could stretch reality as usual and make the magic bullet for Rosita's most likely 9mm pistol. But since the .357 is a rimmed case, even if you could jam the modded cartridge in the chamber, as you mentioned it would never extract/eject. So no evidence for Negan to examine.

But hey, anything's possible after Carol's submachinegun up her sleeve trick (Season 6 Episode 15) :shakehead

RE: Reloading gear; Nope, none to be found. But every tactical modded AR-15 variation is used in abundance. Go figure


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA! I was kinda miffed that they expected us to believe Lucille stopped the bullet without at least having enough energy transferred to result in a broken nose for Negan, .......... but you guys take nitpicking to a whole new level. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> HA! I was kinda miffed that they expected us to believe Lucille stopped the bullet without at least having enough energy transferred to result in a broken nose for Negan, .......... but you guys take nitpicking to a whole new level. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



Wouldn't it have been funny, if it knocked out a tooth! 
Negan, Lean back and grin... gimme a smile


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well, I'm laughing out loud now thinking about it. So, I think the answer is yes. :laughing: It was a one in a million shot, I tell ya!

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Thanks again Monocrom for your detailed recap :thumbsup:



Happy to help.



> Finally a decent episode that leaves some hope for the 2nd half of the season. But unfortunately the writers still managed to insult me with irritating plot devices. What are the odds Rosita's magic bullet (originally a rifle cartridge I believe, which couldn't possibly be modded for a 9mm case with Eugene's crude tools) would miss Negan at point blank range?



Ironically had it been your typical magazine-fed rifle casing, it would have been easier for Eugene to convert it into a .9mm live round for Rosita's found pistol. Which was either a two-tone Beretta 92F or its identical twin sister, a Taurus model PT92. Only difference being the Taurus has a much more pragmatic frame mounted safety as opposed to the Beretta's slide mounted one. Now to clarify, this is not a situation of Taurus blatantly ripping off Beretta's design. During the late 1980s to about the early 1990s, both companies were owned by the same parent company. And that company wanted the two brands to basically..... share. So they did. This makes the Taurus version a twin instead of a copy. 

Getting back to the casing, most magazine fed cartridges have a neck and no rim on the bottom of the casing. Assuming the width is identical, yes; it's very easy to convert a brass rifle casing after a round has been fired, into a different pistol-caliber casing. Simply cut off the neck with a special tool. Very precisely measure the length of the casing to the proper height for a .9mm cartridge. And you're done as far as the casing is concerned. You need to replace the spent primer with a live one. Or in Eugene's case, very carefully using a nail held upside down, gently tap the dimple of the spent primer back down. Then you make a paste out of a certain something I won't mention here, but yes it's commonly available. Use a toothpick to apply the paste inside the old primer. Let it dry. Seat the primer with either the right reloading tool, or a table vise. Powder can be an issue. It's best if you have the real thing. Though if you are going to improvise it, black powder is easier to do so than smokeless powder.

Keep in mind, black powder is an explosive, whereas smokeless powder is a propellant. I also very strongly recommend not even attempting to make black powder since it is not very forgiving if you screw up during the process. If anyone blows themselves up, not my fault. But okay, Eugene is smart enough to pull it off. And we'll assume he's smart enough to convert the right amount of black powder into a .9mm load that is designed to function with smokeless powder only. The ratio is not 1:1. You have to know what amount of one is truly equal to the other. One thing making this process easier is that being a single bullet, no need to figure out the pressures needed to cause the Beretta or the Taurus to cycle the slide to bring up the next round into the chamber. 

Rosita's gun was effectively a single-shot pistol. The bullet itself is the absolute easiest part to improvise. Even if you don't have the right casting tools. Two small, but thick blocks of wood are claped together with one block extending past the other one a bit. Find the right sized drill bit. Drill down the very center of where the two blocks meet. Take any small object made from real lead. Put on a proper respirator mask because the fumes are toxic, then just melt the lead. Using a small metal ladle, pour the molten lead into the two bullet molds you made. Wait till they harden, and now you just put everything together. Use a vise if you have to. 

The spent casing from the gun Negan fired was a .44 Magnum. It has a rim at the bottom. .9mm ammo does not. Eugene used the spent casing from the .44 Mag. So he had to somehow remove the rim. It's possible, but insanely difficult. And you risk cutting through the casing. Most magazine fed rifle rounds have no rim. Just like the .9mm. So using a rifle casing would actually have been more realistic. Or yeah, just have Negan fire a .9mm round through that window, and leave a .9mm casing behind. 



> Daryl finally escapes in the most simplistic fashion by simply running past a room full of saviors after taking a peanut butter break and noisily throwing things around? And could someone please explain the Michonne-Savior (suicidal?) woman scene that ends with a WTF moment...
> 
> And did anyone else think the post-shave Negan uncannily resembles Robert from Everyone Loves Raymond?



Yeah, his escape was anti-climactic. Still not sure what was up with that Female savior. And yes, shaved Negan looks odd.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> The spent casing from the gun Negan fired was a .44 Magnum.



Well there you go, it's impossible to convert .44 Mag brass into 9mm - game over. 

And if even if Eugene could have performed the "near-atom splitting" magic required to produce this round - Rosita turns around and dumps it into Lucille.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Well there you go, it's impossible to convert .44 Mag brass into 9mm - game over.
> 
> And if even if Eugene could have performed the "near-atom splitting" magic required to produce this round - Rosita turns around and dumps it into Lucille.



True. Though either Eugene messed up and created an underpowered .9mm round, or Lucille is magical. Pretty sure that a .9mm fired at that range into a baseball bat made out of wood and wrapped in barbed wire..... the round would go through it and still hit Negan in the head.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How can we tell Negan's Desert Eagle was a .44? I read it was a Mark VII .357. Not that it matters concerning the spent cartridge being converted into a 9mm.

~ Chance


----------



## SCEMan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How can we tell Negan's Desert Eagle was a .44? I read it was a Mark VII .357. Not that it matters concerning the spent cartridge being converted into a 9mm.
> ~ Chance



Not wanting to prolong this protracted discussion of dubious reloading methodology... But there's absolutely no way a .44 mag case with a head diameter of 13mm could be reduced to the 9mm's case head diameter of 10mm. A .357 mag case in theory could be fashioned into a "chamberable" 9mm case for "one-time" use that could not not be extracted from the barrel w/o a cleaning rod.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How can we tell Negan's Desert Eagle was a .44? I read it was a Mark VII .357. Not that it matters concerning the spent cartridge being converted into a 9mm.
> 
> ~ Chance


Chance,
Looking at the cartridge, without a matchbook or anything next to it to put it into perspective, would have been impossible to tell what the dimensions of the spent cartridge was. However knowing that the desert eagle was designed to take a 357 or 44 mag we can tell that it had to be the 44 casing, by comparing it's width to height. When I first saw it, thought that it was too short to be a 44 mag, but knew it couldn't be a 357, so it had to be a 44.






Left to right.
9mm, 38 special (I successfully filed some of the rim off, so I guess it would be possible to get one to fit in a 9mm, and still have the slide and barrel lock up. I don't know if one could make enough of a depression in the casing so that the pistol's ejector could catch it and eject it.) 357 magnum, and finally 44 magnum.


----------



## Poppy

Monocrom said:


> Ironically had it been your typical magazine-fed rifle casing, it would have been easier for Eugene to convert it into a .9mm live round for Rosita's found pistol. Which was either a two-tone Beretta 92F or its identical twin sister, a Taurus model PT92. Only difference being the Taurus has a much more pragmatic frame mounted safety as opposed to the Beretta's slide mounted one. Now to clarify, this is not a situation of Taurus blatantly ripping off Beretta's design. During the late 1980s to about the early 1990s, both companies were owned by the same parent company. And that company wanted the two brands to basically..... share. So they did. This makes the Taurus version a twin instead of a copy.
> <SNIP>


.
Just a little more history on the Taurus/Beretta Pistol.

It is my understanding that the US government order was so large that part of the contract was the guns had to be manufactured here in the good ol USA. Beretta was making their 92F in Brazil, and Taurus had their own line of guns. When Beretta got the US contract, they sold all their machining equipment to Taurus. It was getting old anyway. Taurus, just continued putting out Berettas under their own name. Yeah, with slight modifications.

There were only two, pistols that finally passed all of the tests, and met all of the requirements to be issued the contract. So each submitted a closed bid, for so many pistols. I forget the number, but it was significant. Sig Sauer, was awarded the contract for their P226.

I'll make up the numbers, let's say Sig wanted $500 a gun, Beretta wanted $600 a gun. Sig was awarded the contract.
THEN it was realized that they would also need spare parts. Magazines, and barrels, so the gov had them re-bid, for so many guns, and so many spare parts.
Sig increased their bid to include the spare parts.
Beretta, on the other hand, (now knowing what their competitor bid initially) re-bid with a lower number than their original bid, including the spare parts, and they were awarded the contract.

Glock, didn't get their Glock 19 into the testing on time, so they weren't able to compete, although later when the gun was put through the tests, it passed easily. I think they would have come in at a lower price, and they likely would have been the US sidearm.

Oh boy... exercising those old neurons! 
Sorry for the side trip.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How can we tell Negan's Desert Eagle was a .44? I read it was a Mark VII .357. Not that it matters concerning the spent cartridge being converted into a 9mm.
> 
> ~ Chance




The casing was too wide to be a .357. Maybe he fired the .357 Magnum version into that window. But the casing Rosita picks up off the ground is too wide for a .357 and too narrow for a .50 AE cartridge. The three most popular calibers of a Desert Eagle (gun Negan used).


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Not wanting to prolong this protracted discussion of dubious reloading methodology... But there's absolutely no way a .44 mag case with a head diameter of 13mm could be reduced to the 9mm's case head diameter of 10mm. A .357 mag case in theory could be fashioned into a "chamberable" 9mm case for "one-time" use that could not not be extracted from the barrel w/o a cleaning rod.



I agree with the first part. But have to respectfully disagree with the second. Not only is the .357 Magnum casing going to fit loose inside a .9mm chamber. But that's assuming you are successfully able to slowly grind the casing down to the shorter .9mm length. And that rim is still in the way.

The Producers screwed up again. Had Negan's shot been from a .357 Magnum, they could have had Rosita take a very common as dirt .38 Special snubby revolver off of the walker Savior instead of that full-sized .9mm, and then simply have Eugene very slowly grind the casing down a tiny bit from the top. Since a .357 Magnum uses a very slightly elongated .38 Special casing. That's it. Then just follow the basic steps mentioned above. But Eugene would have been done as far as modifying the casing itself to fit. Put the round in the found revolver. Ready to go. 

Plus, Eugene could have loaded a .38 Special to give right around the same ballistic performance of a .357 Magnum. Not really a ton of difference regarding a .357 Magnum vs. a .38 Special+P+ load. (lots of extra pressure.) 

Something like that would have at least been realistic.


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> The casing was too wide to be a .357. Maybe he fired the .357 Magnum version into that window. But the casing Rosita picks up off the ground is too wide for a .357 and too narrow for a .50 AE cartridge. The three most popular calibers of a Desert Eagle (gun Negan used).



Lets assume those bricks are norman bricks. That would make the brick anywhere between 7-8 inches long, and 2-3 inches wide. Compare to the casing....and it could be inconclusive


----------



## Poppy

SCEMan said:


> Not wanting to prolong this protracted discussion of dubious reloading methodology... But there's absolutely no way a .44 mag case with a head diameter of 13mm could be reduced to the 9mm's case head diameter of 10mm. A .357 mag case in theory could be fashioned into a "chamberable" 9mm case for "one-time" use that could not not be extracted from the barrel w/o a cleaning rod.





Monocrom said:


> I agree with the first part. But have to respectfully disagree with the second. Not only is the .357 Magnum casing going to fit loose inside a .9mm chamber. But that's assuming you are successfully able to slowly grind the casing down to the shorter .9mm length. And that rim is still in the way.


SCEman,
I fully agree with you in the first part, and the second part, but think that it MIGHT be fashioned, such that it COULD be extracted. 
I took a file to a .38 special cartridge, and was able to file off the lip of the rim. IF the casing could be crimped just above the rim, it MIGHT be picked up by the extractor, and extracted. If not, then it is a one shot deal.

I'd suggest the you pay no attention to monocrome's comments. It is obvious that he has never been in a machine shop, and has no clue as to their capabilities. To shave down the length of a .357 to that of a 9mm could be done with a five day binge drinking hangover. I could do it with a sheet of sandpaper. 
To increase the size of the case 0.05mm can be done with a dowel! A carpenter can do it! I can do it!

All of the above is bullcrap anyway, because as you and I know it was a 44 mag casing. and the producers are playing us as... fools.


----------



## Monocrom

dc38 said:


> Lets assume those bricks are norman bricks. That would make the brick anywhere between 7-8 inches long, and 2-3 inches wide. Compare to the casing....and it could be inconclusive




I'm afraid not. I can recognize casings when I see them. The bricks wouldn't affect the width of the casing. But those evil producers are capable of many things.....


----------



## SCEMan

Poppy said:


> SCEman,
> I fully agree with you in the first part, and the second part, but think that it MIGHT be fashioned, such that it COULD be extracted.
> I took a file to a .38 special cartridge, and was able to file off the lip of the rim. IF the casing could be crimped just above the rim, it MIGHT be picked up by the extractor, and extracted. If not, then it is a one shot deal.
> 
> I'd suggest the you pay no attention to monocrome's comments. It is obvious that he has never been in a machine shop, and has no clue as to their capabilities. To shave down the length of a .357 to that of a 9mm could be done with a five day binge drinking hangover. I could do it with a sheet of sandpaper.
> To increase the size of the case 0.05mm can be done with a dowel! A carpenter can do it! I can do it!
> 
> All of the above is bullcrap anyway, because as you and I know it was a 44 mag casing. and the producers are playing us as... fools.



As a long-time reloader (progressive & single station) who started with a Lee Loader back in the late 70's (not much of a step up from Eugene's apparent tools), I agree with your assessment that TWDs "playing us for fools." Blackpowder as a replacement for smokeless, creating primers from scratch or reuse are diversions from much simpler available tools/methods for dispatching Negan due to his lackadaisical carelessness. But for argument's sake, a de-rimed (simple filing job) & shortened .357 case is close enough to the chamber size of a 9mm to work despite being marginally narrower (for one-time use). That's how wildcat cartridge cases were created, by "fireforming" to new chamber dimensions. But since it was a .44 it's all moot anyway...


----------



## tab665

fingers crossed for a strong return!!!


----------



## Monocrom

*More than 24-hour reminder. (Yup, it's tomorrow. Let's pray it don't suck.) *


----------



## Greta

I've been watching the marathons - still love the end of Season 5... "Rick... do it!"... YES!!! :twothumbs

And Daryl carrying Beth's dead body out the door of the hospital still makes me cry... :mecry:

My daughter had best not go into labor tomorrow! I really would have to choose the return of TWD over the birth of my grandson... sorry...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta said:


> I've been watching the marathons - still love the end of Season 5... "Rick... do it!"... YES!!! :twothumbs
> 
> And Daryl carrying Beth's dead body out the door of the hospital still makes me cry... :mecry:
> 
> My daughter had best not go into labor tomorrow! I really would have to choose the *return of TWD* over the *birth of my grandson*... sorry...



Which one of the two events will be available via streaming?  

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Which one of the two events will be available via streaming?
> 
> ~ Chance



I think both actually - giving birth is quite the event nowadays... or so I'm told. I asked my daughter if she will have a TV in her hospital room. She said yes... along with a spa tub. So really, it could be quite the event all the way around! - But as of this morning, it looks like the little guy is still happy where he is and isn't going to be making his entrance into the world today at least. Look at that... a good baby already...


----------



## SCEMan

Greta said:


> My daughter had best not go into labor tomorrow! I really would have to choose the return of TWD over the birth of my grandson... sorry...



Wow, hardcore fan!
No DVR?


----------



## Greta

SCEMan said:


> Wow, hardcore fan!
> No DVR?



Uh - yes, I have a DVR. I was kinda only kidding...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta said:


> Uh - yes, I have a DVR. I was kinda only kidding...



Hey, we're not judging. Only foolin-about. :wave: 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

The temperature is rising I see


----------



## SCEMan

I really hope they can turn this season around. TWD used to be "it" for me until Season 7. But lately I've been watching some great TV series on Amazon & Netflix and sadly it's kinda not that big a deal right now.


----------



## Tribal

Meh. Watched it with the wife and almost done this show too many better shows and movies on tv to waste my time with


----------



## Greta

Last night's episode wasn't bad - definitely a step up from the first half of Season 7! :green: ... There are lots of possibilities for some good episodes in the future. Let's hope they don't blow it and not take advantage of that.


----------



## SCEMan

Tribal said:


> Meh. Watched it with the wife and almost done this show too many better shows and movies on tv to waste my time with



Ditto. Some progress but a pretty weak kick-start.


----------



## justanotherguy

I feel bad... I was fanatical... now that I've stopped at the end of S6...i feel no need to watch the last two episodes of S6...Saw zero seconds of S7a/b
And I don't feel like I've missed anything


----------



## Launch Mini

I fell asleep at the 34 minute mark. May try again tonight to see if I can stay awake.


----------



## Tejasandre

Man, tough crowd. I thought it was good. Favorite walker kill yet.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This has always been a show people love to watch and hate to see. The one constant has always been the lack of good writing. I also enjoyed and smiled at the walker slice n dice. Anyone else not miss Negan? A little of that guy goes a long way. :sigh: 

~ Chance


----------



## Tejasandre

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> This has always been a show people love to watch and hate to see. The one constant has always been the lack of good writing. I also enjoyed and smiled at the walker slice n dice. Anyone else not miss Negan? A little of that guy goes a long way. :sigh:
> 
> ~ Chance



That backwards lean, I wish I could give him a little shove & knock him over when he does that.


----------



## gunga

Decent episode. Looking forward to where they go from here.


----------



## tab665

i too thought the episode was good. unfortunately, as it was with the mid-season finale, it may be because the bar had been set so low. even if the rest of the episodes are AMAZING this year, the season will still have to go down with an asterisk next to it due to the first part of the season.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I think the trick to being a viewer of TWD is to not let yourself become too emotionally involved with it. 

I did enjoy Rick's smile at the end of the episode. It being a sign of hope.






~ CG


----------



## PartyPete

The last episode wasn't bad but collectively the season has been merely "OK". 

I think the characters are just becoming over the top. A king with his very own tiger? An animated, yet totally insane dictator with a name for his barbed bat? To me the Governor always struck a good balance of believable insanity but I think raising the bar past that just doesn't work. 

I know the comics are the source material but that doesn't always mean it would translate well to TV. 

I really hope things pick up or they take a different direction because the last few seasons haven't been that great, IMO. I think the more episodes they try to pack into a season just leads to more bland "filler" episodes that exclude the main characters or just feature a brief storyline that isn't necessary.

I wish they'd just go back and take a few notes from the first season. Only 6 episodes but very strong cinematic feel and the story was right to the point.


----------



## Greta

PartyPete said:


> I think the characters are just becoming over the top. A king with his very own tiger? An animated, yet totally insane dictator with a name for his barbed bat? To me the Governor always struck a good balance of believable insanity but I think raising the bar past that just doesn't work.



Agreed... BUT! - I think in an apocalyptic world, after awhile everyone goes a little "over the top" one way or another. (*thinking of the Cheshire Cat in Alice in Wonderland... "We're All Mad Here"). The interesting part is that the core group recognizes and acknowledges this and finds a way to make it work and in general work FOR them (I believe we'll see more of that in the next couple of episodes). And if we want to apply any kind of "reality" to this TV show based on a comic book, then we would have to look at the basics of survival - whatever you gotta do to survive. Ezekiel is actually quite sane - remember his little chat with Carol in the garden? - He was kinda forced into his role and decided to just go with it in order to survive and also help others to do the same. It works - why not go with it? And Negan? Well... I can think of about 4 major diagnoses straight out of the DSM-5 just off the top of my head... the least of which is PTSD. 

So really... what would any of us do to survive? Would we go "over the top" if we had to? Or if our brains just couldn't take any more and came up with coping mechanisms that may be considered just a tad bit insane? In truth... none of us really has any control of that.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 9 *Spoilers**
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Okay, so at the rate we're going; my expectations weren't high. And except for a couple of scenes, those expectations were met. Not exceeded though. Once again we get more setting up for the near future Mega war between Rick and Negan. (Which might not happen considering fans are still quitting the show en masse.) I mean, really?? You need over half a season to finish setting up? 

Gregory diplomatically but blatantly telling Rick and the others that Hilltop won't get involved in Rick's plan to go to war with the Saviors. However, while leaving, a few Hilltop residents let them know they're willing to fight. But it's not enough. Jesus then tells Rick about the Kingdom.

While the meeting with the king goes well, in the end he says "no" to them too. Shasha tries to speak with Rosita about the King's decision. But she tells her in no uncertain terms that just because they both slept with the same dead man, doesn't mean that they're friends. During this time, the Group re-meets Morgan. They fill him in on what took place after the Saviors took them hostage. He fills them in on Carol. But only to a point. He lies and tells them she left. The king agrees to let Daryl stay there so the Saviors don't find him. Since they've never been inside, yet. Daryl is not too happy about that. But agrees to stay.

Meanwhile they now have a radio, and can listen in on Savior transmissions. Turns out Negan had a soft spot for Fat Joe. The guy Daryl killed while escaping. Negan wants Daryl back. Alexandria is going to get a visit. Rick and the others encounter a roadblock. Cars in front. They soon realize it's a Savior roadblock to deal with approaching walkers and possibly people too. Moving a couple of cars out of the way, they see most are rigged with explosives and RPGs.

They need them, so they start harvesting them thanks to Rosita. As a small horde of walkers approaches, Shasha is told to head back to Hilltop on foot to let Maggie know that they're not giving up on the plan to fight the Saviors. Rick and Michonne each jump into a car. The two cars tied together with very long and very heavy wire. And we get one of the only non-zzz inducing scenes in the episode as they drive across the road keeping pace with each other as they slice through a huge wave of walkers with the wire. Then risk getting devoured running for the SUV everyone and the explosives are in. Off to Alexandria...

Just in time to encounter the Saviors. Negan sent his right-hand man instead. They find nothing after ransacking the community. But Rick is warned to turn Daryl over to them in case he every turns up.

At the start of the episode, we see Father Gabriel stealing a good amount of supplies and gas, then taking off in a car when he was supposed to be on watch. Rick learns about this after the Saviors leave. They find his Bible which he mysteriously left behind. Turns out, that was intentional as Rick finds a note on the back page of the Bible. So they go to find their friend. Aaron agrees to help, but his lover wants him to stay since he's not exactly Team Rick. Even though Aaron clearly is. Aaron decides to go. 

Soon, they get surrounded and taken prisoner by a scruffy looking group of young homeless teens?? Well that's what it looked like. Hoodies all over the place. A lot of them with plenty of weapons too. Rick seems happy as Hell about this as he smiles at someone or something. Maybe he recognized a friend in the group. Or, more likely, he sees how many of them there are; and has decided to recruit them into the alliance to wipe out the Saviors. Yeah, the one that currently has no one else in it.

All your favorite characters are in this episode.... Mostly just standing around and talking. They need to get this brutally violent war started. Getting bored here. I know I'm not the only one. Let's go. Chop chop!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

s up with the new collective?! Strangest bunch of people, ever!  

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> s up with the new collective?! Strangest bunch of people, ever!
> 
> ~ Chance



Did you watch The Talking Dead after the episode? They were pretty well explained there. Still strange... but no more than any of the other groups. :duh2:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta said:


> Did you watch The Talking Dead after the episode? They were pretty well explained there. Still strange... but no more than any of the other groups. :duh2:



Nope, didn't watch it. What about when they were *all walking around in weird chaotic patterns* before finally coming to rest in a dual-circular formation in the junkyard? That's all weird as no one else. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nope, didn't watch it. What about when they were *all walking around in weird chaotic patterns* before finally coming to rest in a dual-circular formation in the junkyard? That's all weird as no one else. :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



That was explained on The Talking Dead too...  And it actually kinda makes sense...


----------



## SCEMan

[FONT=Helvetica Neue, arial, sans-serif]Something that I've noticed for quite a while (perhaps my disappointment with this season has made it more apparent); why is the picture quality of TWD so subpar for an HD presentation? Soft and weak in detail it pales in comparison with other TV shows. You'd think AMC would do a better job for the top rated show on television. Unless this is a creative ploy to achieve some artistic effect, what's going on?[/FONT]


----------



## tab665

SCEMan said:


> Something that I've noticed for quite a while (perhaps my disappointment with this season has made it more apparent); why is the picture quality of TWD so subpar for an HD presentation? Soft and weak in detail it pales in comparison with other TV shows. You'd think AMC would do a better job for the top rated show on television. Unless this is a creative ploy to achieve some artistic effect, what's going on?



I too have noticed that. when I was binge watching seasons 1-5 it was via box sets that were either blu-ray or regular DVD. not much picture quality difference at all between the blu-ray and the DVD. granted, todays blu-ray players and TV's "up convert" lower resolution video sources, but I still found it odd.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta said:


> That was explained on The Talking Dead too...  And it actually kinda makes sense...


 
So, I got to watch a second show so I can understand the first show. No. It's not that good. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Hey guys, the episode 10 summary will be a few hours late this time. Look for it here either late Monday morning or very early afternoon. Sorry. Truth is, this season is honestly so bad that I literally forgot that they're airing the 2nd half of season 7. And no, I'm not being sarcastic. I was checking out a different custom kydex sheath-maker after being completely ripped off by Grizzly Outdoors. Watched a video of a lovely group of young ladies eating edible make-up, and it hit me.... Oh, that's right; it's Sunday.

Not going to lie. Not going to make up excuses. Most of you know me better than that. I just honestly forgot and will very soon have to head off to work. Apologizes for the delay. (You can sure as Hell bet that if season 7 was even 10% as good as season 5, I wouldn't have forgotten out of boredom.)

_*Edit:*_

Sorry guys, real life just reared its ugly head. Have a personal matter I absolutely need to take care of. Will post episode 10 summary in 24 hours. My apologies for this new delay. **


----------



## tab665

dont feel bad. me and the wife sat down to watch it last night when she exclaimed "wait, we havent watched last weeks epoisode yet!". i had to remind her that we did watch it and gave her a recap before she remembered. afterward, she didnt even make it 20 minutes into last nights episode before heading to bed. i stayed up and watched. i think last nights episode was good. i think they dialed down the cheese factor on Negan a little bit. i hope they do the same with King Ezekiel as well, i really enjoyed it back in episode 2 when he broke character while talking to carol.


----------



## Monocrom

_*Season 7, Episode 10 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*_

Okay, highlights from the episode. Not enough to feed a mouse by let's try. So Ricard can't keep his mouth shut in front of the Saviors. After getting knocked down again, he enlists Daryl's help in starting the opening salvo of the war with the Saviors. But nope! No, no. Hell no. We don't get that. Instead we get teased some more. (Honestly, if the Walking Dead was a girlfriend; I'd have dumped her last week and gone out with someone else by now.) We don't get it because Richard reveals his plan to set up someone for the Saviors to blame and retaliate against. Someone Ezekiel cares about.... A woman living just outside the Kingdom, in a very vulnerable house. Daryl doesn't want that. He especially doesn't want it when he begins to suspect who the woman is. When Richard confirms the woman's name is Carol, Daryl stops him from opening fire on the Saviors. Richard had no clue they knew each other.

When we last left Rick and a few others from the Group, they got captured again! This time by a weird as Hell cult. Weird as Hell cults were predicted as a natural thing after the Apocalypse in the book "The Road." Took the Walking Dead halfway into season 7 to introduce one. They find Gabriel. Turns out he didn't leave and take a ton of their food and supplies. The cult knew about the crazy hermit (whom we learn is called Winston) and his boat trap. But being lazy jerks, they simply waited until someone else came along and took his supplies. That someone being Rick and Aaron. But they were upset when it turned out they couldn't simply steal those supplies from the person who took them, as they were given over to the Saviors. So, one of them snuck into the pantry. Gabriel found him, and was taken prisoner and told to load up the car. Somehow he was able to leave clues in his Bible for Rick and the others to find. Not sure when he had time to pull off that trick. But okay...

Rick makes a deal with the female cult leader named Jaydice. But not before she takes him up to the garbage heap high above the huge junkyard the cultists call home, and then not surprisingly pushes him off of it. (Which, yeah so ridiculously obvious.) Rick then has to fight, bare-handed, against the most laughable walker ever on the history of the show to prove that he is worthy of the cultists, to strike a deal with them against the Saviors. With a bit of advice from Michonne, Rick defeats the porcupine walker. Or, giant pin-cushion walker. 

Good thing The Governor didn't chop off Rick's right hand in this version of the Walking Dead universe. Since Rick uses it to keep the walker from biting him. Gonna need a tetanus shot for that with all the rust around. In a real Apocalypse, it would likely get infected and need to be amputated anyway. Having proven himself worthy, Rick negotiates a tentative alliance with the cultists. Only one problem.... They want guns before agreeing to fight the Saviors alongside Rick and the others. Oops! A whole ton of guns is also what Rick and the others need too. But Rick agrees. There's a time limit on the deal though. Tara keeps her mouth shut about where they can get a ton of guns for everyone. At least she does for now.... 

So they get Gabriel back and half their supplies that the cult stole from them. Which they stole from Winston. Oh yeah, good chance hermit Winston might show up at anytime. Maybe. So they're off in a car to find guns.... somewhere. Speaking of being re-united, Daryl shows up. Carol is very happy to see him. Unfortunately when Daryl comes out and bluntly asks why she left. He initially gets a crappy answer. Yeah, I know what that's like when you ask someone close to you why they did something unbelievable; and you get a crap reply for an answer. 

Carol talks with Daryl more, in the house. She starts to break down a bit and asks if everyone is alright. Oh, that's right; Carol has no fricking clue that both Glenn and Abraham got their skulls bashed in by Negan. That Spencer got gutted by him. That Eugene was taken by the Saviors for making a homemade live round for Rosita which she wasted on Lucille. Or any of the other "fun" stuff that took place. Daryl, feeling sorry for her, tells her that the Saviors came; but that everyone is just fine. Later, he and Morgan have a short chat. He calls out Daryl for having lied to Carol. He just knew. Otherwise bad-*** Carol would have packed her stuff and be headed back to Alexandria. In the process, apparently losing the rest of her humanity to get vengeance on the Saviors. Which honestly, wouldn't be such a bad thing. Yeah, you lose your humanity. But all the people you give a damn about in this world stay safe. Which, if that's what you're doing, you really haven't lost all your humanity. Sadly, Carol (and apparently Daryl as well) doesn't get that! 

Daryl decides to head back to Hilltop at the end of the episode. So by the time Carl is old enough to see his first grand-child, they might be ready to start this war, instead of setting up for it. 

I want blood! And I don't mean the tiny trickle coming out of Morgan's left ear or Rick's right hand.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> dont feel bad. me and the wife sat down to watch it last night when she exclaimed "wait, we havent watched last weeks epoisode yet!". i had to remind her that we did watch it and gave her a recap before she remembered. afterward, she didnt even make it 20 minutes into last nights episode before heading to bed. i stayed up and watched. i think last nights episode was good. i think they dialed down the cheese factor on Negan a little bit. i hope they do the same with King Ezekiel as well, i really enjoyed it back in episode 2 when he broke character while talking to carol.




Yeah, I forgot the mid season was going on. She forgot she already saw the episode. So far this season is mostly very forgettable.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'd of been a lot happier with the episode if Rick had gone all Jules Winnfield on Jaydice after she pushed him off the pile of trash. Rick could've developed a speech impediment like Antwan Rockamora. 

Did anyone pause the bullet closeup to try to identify the caliber?  It [email protected]@Ked pretty small to me. Like a 9mm.

~ Chance


----------



## tab665

wait, when do they talk about this "winston" character?

i think the group are fools for trusting the junk yard people. guess we will just have to see how it plays out.


----------



## Monocrom

tab665 said:


> wait, when do they talk about this "Winston" character?



Sorry for the late response. The cult leader mentions the guy's name to Rick pretty much in passing. The angry, crazy hermit whom Rick and Aaron stole from after making their way through his walker infested water trap. Though no other real details. Either he's dead and it was one of Jaydice's people spying on Rick and Alexandria. Or, it was Winston. Though everyone in the show apparently is assuming he's dead.

*Also...*

Sorry guys. Real Life keeps getting in the way of my posting. Look for the episode 11 highlights to be posted in about 24 hours from now.


----------



## tab665

im not going to post any spoilers (i will keep things obscure) but there are a couple things i got to get off my chest about the latest episode before i simply forget. first, we know they can do better CGI than that (if youve seen the episode you know what im referring too). second, they pulled the most illogical escape act yet. and yes, that's including the glenn/magical dumpster. third, rosita has gotten terribly skinny. to the point that her head and face look too big for her body. at first i thought it was just me but then my wife also brought it up. not trying to body shame the actress or seem shallow but i found it odd that it would jump out to two different people while watching this weeks episode. has anyone else noticed that? keeping with the bar that has been set this season, this COULD have been a decent episode. but points one and two really killed it for me.


----------



## SCEMan

Yeah that CGI was atrocious. We also noted all your points while watching.
Rosita's undernourished appearance will soon change (at some point) as the actress who plays her announced she's pregnant...


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 11 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Sorry for the lack of updates, everyone. Major computer issues over the course of the last few days. Will post Episode 12 highlights tomorrow. But for now, here's the highlights from E11.

Going back a few days, Eugene is brought to the Savior's main compound. Scared out of his mind, he is surprised to find himself being treated rather well. (Extremely well, compared to Daryl's stay.) His accommodations rival those of Negan's. I in fact laughed my butt off when Eugene switched on the tape player, and "Easy Street" started blaring. (Though I doubt Daryl would find that funny, if he was there.)

Speaking of which, we see what happened to Dwight immediately after Daryl's escape. And it wasn't pretty. After a savage beating at the hands of his fellow Saviors, ordered by Negan; and a stay in Daryl's old room for one night, Negan tells him Sherry ran off. At the same time Daryl did. But Negan doesn't seem to think they're together, and tasks Dwight with tracking her down. Dwight says he thinks he knows where she's headed. He found a note given to Daryl, telling him when to make his escape. But he hid it from Negan.

Meanwhile, Eugene gets a tour of the place from one of the female Saviors. She explains the rules to him, tells him about the points system in place, and let's him know he's one of them and not one of the workers who simply produce for the Saviors. He soon meets up with Negan. Eugene does what Eugene does best.... Use his brain and his ability to lie, to keep himself alive by showing Negan he's worth protecting. Remember the molten steel walker Eugene and Abraham encountered in the new bullet factory? Eugene did, and pretended to come up with a great way of keeping the Saviors' collection of walker-barrier protection from rotting away. Earlier, Eugene is asked if he knows where Daryl is. He says "no" but replies he'd tell them if he did. 

Happy with Eugene, Negan offers his wives to him for one night. Anything he wants. Just not sex. Still, what guy would turn down the company of some fine-looking ladies. Certainly not Eugene. Even though he clearly has no clue what to do with them. He tells them he's realistic about why they're there. But they try to convince him they want to be there. One offers him a sensual massage, and puts her hand on his thigh. Despite actually being a massage therapist before the Dead started walking about, he politely refuses and even moves his legs away from her. Soon though, we get a rare comedic scene late at night in the courtyard after Eugene let's them know that yes indeed, he can make a bomb out of house-hold items. Everyone ends up having fun then.

They return the next night. Two of them instead of three though. Poor Eugene being confused, they explain why they are there. Seemingly having issues, the 3rd one wants to die. They plead with Eugene to make a poison that will get the job done in a quick and quiet manner. Promising to take care of the rest after she dies but before she turns. Eugene agrees, after telling them to find out her exact weight. He'll make a pill to get the job done. They ask him for two. Eugene goes to collect the items he needs. At first standing in line, but then it dawns on him that he's a Savior; and he can take whatever the Hell he wants. And does so. In typical Eugene fashion, going way overboard. He takes what he needs, and a bunch of other stuff. Including something he has no clue what it's called. Names it himself, and walks off with the stuff. Including the unknown item that looks suspiciously like a bunny rabbit made from light grey sack-cloth?? (Hell, I don't even know what it was.)

Back to Dwight, he comes upon an abandoned house. Finds another note from his Sherry. This one addressed to him. He compares the two and realizes that Sherry did actually help Daryl escape by leaving the doors open for him. He finds her engagement ring and wedding ring. He himself has been hiding his wedding band from Negan inside the mouth of a novelty bass that was mounted on his wall. He returns empty-handed but with a story to tell. In her note, Sherry apologizes to Dwight for everything she put him through. Well, if there was any doubt if Dwight is still a good man or not....

His story involves lying that Sherry got devoured by walkers and he had to shot her dead. And by the way, here's a note implicating their doctor as the one who helped Sherry. Why? I guess Dwight figured Negan would be less upset if he had someone to punish. (He might've been right.) So the poor innocent doctor is set up to have the side of his face burned away. Just like what Dwight went through. Eugene is brought in, and forced to watch the proceedings. The doctor begs not to be burned. Negan tells him he won't do it, if the doctor simply confesses. Scared out of his mind, the doctor lies and says he was involved. Negan drops the red hot iron.... And then tosses him into the furnace! 

The two wives stop by to get the pills. Eugene refuses to give them to them. He figured out they were for Negan. The fact that the women wanted two pills, Eugene figured out that they needed the right dosage for someone twice the weight of Negan's 3rd wife. Or, basically, Negan himself. They don't deny it. But threaten to tell Negan it was all his idea unless he gives up the poison pills. Being smart, Eugene tells them that's a bad idea. They are replaceable. But he is not. Negan will believe him, over them. They call him a coward. Which he agrees is a fair assessment. They leave. Soon, Negan pays him a visit. 

A friendly one. Telling him how his wives enjoyed his company and had nothing but good things to say about Eugene. Negan starts to ask him who he is. But before he can even finish, Eugene tells him he's Negan. That he always was Negan. Even before he met Negan. The episode ends with Eugene overseeing the walkers being covered in hot liquid metal. With the weird bunny rabbit thing stuffed into a coat pocket. Dwight introduces himself to him. And Eugene responds with, "We are Negan."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Since all the surrounding communities are providing food for the Saviors ..... why don't the get their heads together and poison all the food they send?  It might take out enough of them to give everyone else a fighting chance.  

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Since all the surrounding communities are providing food for the Saviors ..... why don't the get their heads together and poison all the food they send?  It might take out enough of them to give everyone else a fighting chance.
> 
> ~ Chance




You end up poisoning way too many innocent people. Possibly even children too. Also, where do you find the right, undetectable, poison in such massive amounts?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I don't think the Saviors are sharing their good food n drink with their slaves. Where would they find it? Same place they "found" that universal bullet. This is TWD were discussing. Don't overthink it. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Good point. I have a bad habit of interjecting realism into a show about zombies. Also, apologies again for E.12 being late. Turns out my computer issues were actually not over. Either that or fricking Photobucket gave my comp. a virus. (No, not kidding.) Check back in a little while as I'll be working on the E.12 post highlights after making this post.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 12 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Mostly about Michonne and Rick, the writers apparently think we want more comedic scenes and to see those two getting it on a few more times. Either Michonne is sterile, or one of them has a hidden horde of condoms they bring with them everywhere they go. Rick for some odd reason is treating this trip to find a buttload of guns, somewhere, as a road trip. Michonne wants to head back. Rick keeps saying "One more day." Or, two more. They raid a school and find hoodies, along with one break-open shotgun. 

Soon, Michonne spots a deer and tries to kill it with her silenced pistol. (Most likely taken from that female Savior she held hostage for a time.) She tells Rick about the deer. They find a fence-line and a walker with a rifle on his back. It's an outdoor traveling carnival that hasn't moved in years. Seems the military took it over, with plenty of civilians there. Then, it seems that early on, some sort of brutal battle took place. Likely towards the start of the outbreak. The place is filled with Walker civilians and military troops. The latter still armed. 

While inspecting the scene from the top of a roof, it gives way. They both laugh like school kids. Turns out they landed inside where plenty of palates of water are stored. Along with a mass of MREs that they gorge themselves on. Again, Michonne wants to head back. Makes sense. Get some help to kill the walkers and get the guns. Roadtrip-Rick still wants to stay. He gets his way.

What's scarier than a walker? How about one with a gun that starts firing in your direction! No, not a super smart walker. Just one whose rifle got caught on some copper pipes and the trigger got snagged as it tried to move forward. Well, the two love-birds were trying to block off an open entrance with a car at the time. Michonne jumps into the trunk while Rick is steering. Soon they get surrounded by hungry walkers. They'd be dead now, but escape out the sunroof. 

They decide to split up and each take half of the walker mini horde. That goes about as well as you'd expect. Rick sees a horrendously badly rendered CGI deer, climbs up on a ferris wheel to shoot it. But can't do it. The crappy ferris wheel portion he's standing on gives way. Michonne runs over to help him as he fights for his life. Seems she's too late as the walkers kneel down to devour his body. Horrified, Michonne just seems to give up completely. Including giving up her sword as two walkers move towards her.

Let's face it, we know they're not killing off Rick. So Rick pulls a "Glenn." (We all know what that means.) And he jumps out safe and sound as he tosses Michonne her sword, just in the nick of time! Hey, let's give him a hand. (Rick already ended up with a foot earlier in the episode.) They kill the rest of the walkers, gather up all the guns, and head out.

Rick tells her he hasn't been sleeping well. How Glenn saved his life early on, and how he couldn't do anything to save Glenn in return. He also tells an emotionally devastated Michonne how even if one of them or both of them dies, it'll be all worth it just to be free from the Saviors. Not just for them, or the Group. But for Maggie & Glenn's baby, and for little Judith. She reluctantly agrees.

Rosita is angry at Father Gabriel. Saying that if she acted when she wanted to, instead of listening to him to wait; Spencer and Olivia would both be alive. (Even though, she really didn't have an opening to try to kill Negan earlier.) Gabriel is not upset with her accusation. He remains very understanding. She sulks off to find guns. But all she manages is a toy gun after battling a particularly ugly walker. 

When Rick and the Group arrive with the guns for the cultists, their Leader says the 60+ guns are not enough. (Funny how little mention is made of the very small amount of ammo for said guns.) They negotiate some more. The Group keeps 20 of the guns, and must return soon with more. Tara realizes that's going to be a problem. While we don't specifically hear her mention Oceanside when she tells Rick she needs to talk to him. Honestly, what else could it be? 

Rosita takes one of the scoped rifles and heads to HillTop. An uncomfortable reunion with Shasha ends with the two agreeing to work together to kill Negan, as Rosita hands her the rifle. And they understand it's a suicide mission with both of them expected to die in the process of killing him. 

So yeah. Yet another episode of setting things up. :ironic:


----------



## tab665

i found last weeks episode to be a big let down for me. for starters, i predicted something like this a while back when daryll said something along the lines of "if you love the kingdom so much, why dont you die for it" to richard. so i was pretty pumped when the episode started playing out the way it did with richard setting himself up to be the martyr of the group. then it took a strange twist that involved someone else dying and morgan strangling Richard with his bare hands by the end of it. the same guy who wouldnt agree to killing the saviors now killing one of the good guys in a more viscous fashion than Negan himself. heres to hoping for an equally violent death for Morgan down the road.


----------



## AVService

tab665 said:


> i found last weeks episode to be a big let down for me. for starters, i predicted something like this a while back when daryll said something along the lines of "if you love the kingdom so much, why dont you die for it" to richard. so i was pretty pumped when the episode started playing out the way it did with richard setting himself up to be the martyr of the group. then it took a strange twist that involved someone else dying and morgan strangling Richard with his bare hands by the end of it. the same guy who wouldnt agree to killing the saviors now killing one of the good guys in a more viscous fashion than Negan himself. heres to hoping for an equally violent death for Morgan down the road.



Agreed and also how bizarre was it that while he did the deed none of Richards "Friends" did or said anything at all much less lifted a finger to help him out?

This is what you get when the writers live in their parents basement I think.


----------



## tab665

AVService said:


> Agreed and also how bizarre was it that while he did the deed none of Richards "Friends" did or said anything at all much less lifted a finger to help him out?
> 
> This is what you get when the writers live in their parents basement I think.


i will admit, i "get it". that in the end Richard's death would act as a vehicle to help them go to war by fooling the saviors into thinking they want to play along and will do whatever it takes. but how does revealing Richard as the saboteur make Ezekiel decide that it is indeed time to go to war? also, i think it would have been much more powerful had Richard been in on it, agreeing to sacrifice himself like he had intended. but no, he was on the receiving end of a sucker shot to the back and then just straight up murdered... only for Morgan to repeat word for word the exact lines Richard was going to say to the saviors? talk about a scene stealer.

on a side note, looks like Carol is about to get righteous. question to carol fans.... would you rather her continue on this boring path she has been on and live or would you rather see her become a pivotal force in the upcoming war and die?


----------



## AVService

tab665 said:


> i will admit, i "get it". that in the end Richard's death would act as a vehicle to help them go to war by fooling the saviors into thinking they want to play along and will do whatever it takes. but how does revealing Richard as the saboteur make Ezekiel decide that it is indeed time to go to war? also, i think it would have been much more powerful had Richard been in on it, agreeing to sacrifice himself like he had intended. but no, he was on the receiving end of a sucker shot to the back and then just straight up murdered... only for Morgan to repeat word for word the exact lines Richard was going to say to the saviors? talk about a scene stealer.
> 
> on a side note, looks like Carol is about to get righteous. question to carol fans.... would you rather her continue on this boring path she has been on and live or would you rather see her become a pivotal force in the upcoming war and die?


Yes and Hell Yes!

Queen Biotch Death Carol Rides Again!

That last fight scene where she killed the truckload of saviors is one of my all time TWD favs now!

She does not need to Die,she just needs to fight for her family.


----------



## Monocrom

In the comics, Andrea is not only alive at this point but is the bad-*** brutal killer with an impressive body count. Time for Carol to step into that role and start pilling up the bodies.

As far as Richard, he was playing a dangerous game. His mouth caused problems with the Saviors on a consistent level. He just had to get those snide comments in, every time they had to pay the Tribute. Everyone else, on a weekly basis, was able to keep their mouths shut. Not Richard! Plus, did he actually have friends among his group? I don't think he did. Richard's actions led to Benjamin's death. The closest thing to a son Morgan had after Duane's death. He opened up his heart to Benjamin, and the kid gets murdered in front of him due to Richard's actions that Morgan soon afterwards learns about. 

He goes to confront him. Richard tells his back-story. Asks for his help. Promises to confess what he did to Ezekiel and the others. At the next Tribute meeting, Morgan finds out Richard didn't tell anyone. Angry and enraged all over again, and knowing Richard planned to sacrifice himself anyway, Morgan brutally lashes out. Whether he did so out of vengeance over losing another son, or to grant Richard the death to spark the Kingdom to go war with the Saviors is up in the air. I'd say a combination of both, with the former outweighing the latter. 

*BTW....* Episode 13 highlights to be posted later. In several hours.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A combination of both. +1 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Sorry guys, real life keeps getting in the way of my posting here. I truly despise reality. Working on Episode 13 highlights *immediately *after making this post.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 13 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Carol finally learns that not everything is okay. And that's putting it very mildly. She learns of Glenn's and Abraham's deaths, as well what the Saviors have been up to. The weekly tribute from the Kingdom was a melon short. Intentionally done by Richard in a clever way. He wants it to be short so the Saviors will get upset and kill him. Thus leading Ezekiel to decide that the Kingdom MUST fight back against the Saviors. Unfortunately, despite doing everything he could to be the one killed by them, one particularly low-life Savior who is part of the weekly collection team; shoots young Benjamin instead! Ironically completely surprising and pissing off Gavin (the Savior in charge of the weekly tribute collection team for the Kingdom's offerings). 

Morgan losses it a bit. In his anger, he finds the missing melon that Richard hid underneath a box while distracting their group with a blockade in the road made up of shopping carts, with a nearby open grave close by worded with "Bury me here." Morgan figures it all out. And goes to confront Richard. Richard admits what he did. Says he planned on being the one to get killed instead of Benjamin. Says he's sorry Benjamin died instead of him. Tells Morgan his backstory (always a bad sign as everyone on the show who does that usually immediately gets killed off), promises to confess his deeds to the others, and wants Morgan to help him convince Ezekiel to fight back against the Saviors. Something Morgan refused to do in previous episodes.

Gavin is still angry as Hell at his own man for what he did. Makes the guy start walking back just as the Tribute Exchange begins. (Gavin might just be the one Savior who managed to keep a good deal of his humanity. Far more so than Dwight anyway. And yeah.... possibly even more so than Eugene.) 

Just before the Saviors arrive, Morgan learns that Richard didn't confess to Ezekiel nor to anyone else at the Kingdom. Ezekiel hears the two of them talking, and wants to know what's going on. But then the Saviors pull up. Just after they do, Morgan attacks Richard! Knocking him down and choking him to death with his bare hands. Everyone, is shocked! No one tries to physically stop him. Not the men of the Kingdom, not the Saviors. When he's done, he tells Ezekiel it was Richard who caused Benjamin's death. He goes into detail about why and how. He tells Gavin and the Saviors that although Richard didn't get it, the rest of them do. They work, they produce, and there is peace.

Gavin and the Saviors seem convinced by this. But ironically Richard will get what he wanted. His brutal death will spark the Kingdom soon making a surprise move and going to war against the Saviors. (Possibly with Rick, The Group, Alexandria, Hilltop, and the Cultists right along with the Kingdom.) When Morgan tells everyone Richard was responsible for Benjamin's death, he at first calls the young man by his dead son's name (Duane). Benjamin was clearly like a son to him. He taught him, trained him, opened up his heart to him.... And some *** gets him killed. We see traces of the old Morgan returning. The insane, pissed off version of Morgan who attacked Rick, Carl and Michonne a few seasons back after his son died because he couldn't bring himself to shoot his Walker wife. 

Ezekiel and members of the Kingdom don't know this side of Morgan. They've never seen it before. To them, he's just a wise, non-violent against humans, sage. Insane, angry, violent Morgan is new to them. Still angry, Morgan seems pissed at Carol's behavior. Hiding away in that house. Refusing to face the world. As Morgan struggles with which version of himself will ultimately win the battle for his soul.... He tells Carol the truth. Not just about Glenn and Abraham, but about everyone else in Alexandria who got murdered by Negan and the Saviors. 

Earlier, after learning the truth, Carol leaves her house. Going to the Kingdom, she tells Ezekiel she wants to fight the Saviors. He finally agrees. But tells her "Not Today." Morgan takes over the house. To struggle with his demons as she heads for the Kingdom. By the end of the episode, Morgan wants to kill all the Saviors. We see him sharpening a point onto his staff. (At least that's the impression we get as his back is turned to us.)


----------



## tab665

well only one more episode to go this season. i felt optimistic that next season will be better. not that im basing that on anything from this season. more of a fool's hope.


----------



## SCEMan

tab665 said:


> well only one more episode to go this season. i felt optimistic that next season will be better. not that im basing that on anything from this season. more of a fool's hope.


I hear you. This season continues to showcase either the writer's disregard for viewer intelligence or simple laziness...


----------



## AVService

SCEMan said:


> I hear you. This season continues to showcase either the writer's disregard for viewer intelligence or simple laziness...


Sadly I have to agree.:shakehead

They seem to need to spoon feed us now and then act like they wrote something clever instead of just giving the whole script some genuine work?

I wish this were not the case but it was not always like this and now I sort of find myself waiting for it to change back?

Even negan is suffering from the close to one dimensional picture they have painted him into.

It is almost like they are both rushing us through the story but slowly somehow at the same time.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, from now on if I see a great action-packed season of a TV show, I'll call it the Season 5 of TWD. If it's boring, lazy, and just sucks (except for one episode) I'm calling it the Season 7 of TWD. 

BTW, episode 14 highlights by tomorrow afternoon. Maybe earlier. I know it's a week late considering it aired about two weeks ago. If the writers and producers are gonna be lazy, why should I put in the effort? 

Here's a preview of it... It sucked. 

More details later.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 14 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Okay, so Rick gets killed by a psychotic Morgan after the initial credits at the start of the show come up. We learn that from now on, the show will be told with Daryl as the central character. And even more shocking, turns out Daryl is gay. It explains why you never saw Daryl make out with Carol, Beth, oh heck; ANY female on the show. That kiss with Aaron's boyfriend was mind-blowing. Speaking of Aaron, he accidentally discovers Enid is a spy for the Saviors. Turns out, Negan knows Maggie is alive; and he wants her baby. He's sick of not having an heir. Aaron tries to run, but stumbles and falls. Enid stabs him with her switchblade. He looks up at her and asks, "Who are you?" She replies calm as can be.... "I'm Negan." If that wasn't awesome enough, Jim is alive! Turns out, he's immune. Guess Rick and the others shouldn't have left him underneath that tree after he got bit, back in Season 1. It turns out, Jim has been playing April Fool's pranks over the internet for the last six seasons. 

Alright. Can you blame me for having a bit of fun? Come on. No, I didn't plan it this way. This highlights summary happened to fall on April 1st when I finally had time to post it. So let's get on with it, for real this time. If you like knives, that's probably the biggest highlight of this episode. (No, sorry; Daryl doesn't get his Team Gemini knife back. He does end up with some sort of fixed-blade traditional style hunting knife. Possibly a Buck model.) Shasha still somehow managed to hold onto her AK-47 bayonet, and we see her sharpening it up. 

There's also a very lame and very weird segment where very minor characters are being taught how to knife fight, so they can be prepared to face the Saviors in hand-to-hand combat. As someone with actual training in knife combatives, I was very disappointed in the crap I was seeing! The Saviors come to HillTop to "requisition" the doctor there. Since Negan burned their doctor alive in a giant furnace in a previous episode. Turns out, the two doctors are brothers.

When the Saviors arrive, Shasha and Rosita escape underneath the walls through a cleverly concealed exit. They're on their way to kill Negan. Maggie and Daryl, and Enid are not as lucky. The former two hide in a root cellar while Enid promises to keep the Saviors away from its door. Daryl has his new knife, and he's poised and ready to use it. But, even though Enid fails to keep a Savior away from it; the guy never sees Maggie and Daryl despite going into the cellar.

He leaves, and Maggie asks Daryl to look at her. He's been avoiding her. Daryl breaks down in front of her. Clearly blaming himself for getting Glenn killed. But Maggie doesn't blame him. She puts the blame squarely on Negan's shoulders. Telling Daryl that he's one of the few good things left in this world. 

Before Simon leaves with the doctor, Gregory talks to him in private. Liking the fact that Gregory is a good "producer" for the Saviors, and seeing him stressed out; Simon tells him to come see him anytime there's an issue stressing him out. Simon gives him a written pass to Sanctuary that he can use anytime. Feeling emboldened, Gregory later threatens Jesus in a passive-aggressive manner. Also saying that Maggie and Shasha need to start pulling their weight. Along with Jesus whom Gregory decides has been slacking off for too long. 

After a rough start, Shasha and Rosita start working together. They make their way to a building overlooking Sanctuary's fence-line. There they see Eugene ordering guys around. They see Maggie's doctor arrive at the compound, and they recognize him. Looking through the rifle's scope, Shasha sees Negan come out to greet the doctor. Even with a live round in the chamber, Shasha can't get a clear shot at him. (Well, she had one at the very start but hesitated.) 

Negan heads inside, and they hear a radio transmission from Euene. Ordering more guys around and letting everyone know that Negan will be inside the compound for the rest of the day and night. Now the two have no choice but to sneak inside after dark. After dark, they kill a Savior who is near the fence with Eugene. They try rescuing him. But Eugene refuses to go with them as he cowers in fear at first. He makes it clear he doesn't want to be rescued. He's made his choice, and wanders off inside the compound.

Rosita is pissed at him! Part of the fence was cut open during this whole scene. Shasha distracts Rosita, gets inside the fence, and then seals off the opening so Rosita cannot follow. She tells Rosita that it's not her (Rosita's) time to die. She then runs towards the door Eugene used to get inside, killing a responding Savior as she does so. Rosita is forced to withdraw. And ah, yeah; that's it. Told you it sucked. 

That was not an April Fool's joke when I said the scenes with the knives in them were literally the best part of this episode. Tune in next time when we see how badly the 2nd to last episode of the Season sucks.


----------



## SCEMan

Love the way Sasha left the scope covers on the rifle while in use... And who killed the Savior near Eugene with the silenced shot? None of their weapons had silencers :thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> Love the way Sasha left the scope covers on the rifle while in use... And who killed the Savior near Eugene with the silenced shot? None of their weapons had silencers :thumbsdow




Yeah, loved that part with the cover on the scope too.

But they didn't screw up twice. It's very hard to tell, but Rosita's pistol isn't a Glock 17L (Long slide). Her pistol did have a silencer on it.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> It's very hard to tell, but Rosita's pistol isn't a Glock 17L (Long slide). Her pistol did have a silencer on it.



Guess I might have had too much (or just enough) wine at that point... Good thing she found some subsonic 9mm ammo.
But that's exemplifies how far this show has sunk. I'm so bored with the simple-minded plotting and character behavior that I now focus on the the technical glitches that I might have overlooked in prior seasons.


----------



## tab665

the more i think about it the more i think this season would have benefited from a good ole fashioned time jump. instead they did the opposite and made multiple episodes where the time is overlapping. in my opinion they pulled it off pretty good last season. they certainly got over abitious by trying to show the saviors, alexadrians, hill topians, the kindom, ocean siders, and the garabage people all in one season. if this were a movie they could just montage it and tell this story in 2 hours. when the season 6 finale aired last year I didnt understand that it would be TWO years before the show might get good again (im a glass half full kind of guy)


----------



## Greta

Soooo... seriously? THAT was the season finale?!? WTF?!! Only two scenes accounting for all of 10 seconds of that 90 minutes was worth watching! Sorry - don't mean to spoil it for anyone but... SERIOUSLY?!? [emoji21]


----------



## gunga

Ugh. Omg. Wtf.


----------



## Str8stroke

Not the finally I expected or predicted. My wife and I give our predictions before the show starts. We both were pretty much so wrong on details, but right on the over all outcome. lol The Saviors will live on until midway through next season, my current prediction. lol


----------



## this_is_nascar

I was really hoping that Negan would not survive into next season. Oh well...


----------



## gunga

Uh. Spoilers?


----------



## Greta

gunga said:


> Uh. Spoilers?



gunga... I think at this point no one really cares anymore. This season sucked as far as writing. And the season finale was no different. I doubt anything could "spoil" it any worse than the writers themselves did... :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was surprised by the double cross. I'm so [email protected]@King forward to Rick throwing Junkyard Queen off a seven story building into a glass greenhouse, you know? Giving her the Tony Rocky Horror treatment. 

~ Chance


----------



## gunga

Oh ok. Yeah. Slow moving crap. Way too much time on Sasha dream sequence. I like the heat seeking tiger that knows who is bad. 



Edit : all that build up for very little payoff. I saw some comics spoilers a long time ago so had an idea but I'm not sure how much they follow the comic these days.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

gunga said:


> Oh ok. Yeah. Slow moving crap. Way too much time on Sasha dream sequence. I like the heat seeking tiger that knows who is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : all that build up for very little payoff. I saw some comics spoilers a long time ago so had an idea but I'm not sure how much they follow the comic these days.



HA! :laughing: I ask The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner how the tiger knew who the bad guys were.  A lot of my viewing entertainment is derived from such nonsense. TWD isn't being shown on The History Channel for a reason, folks. If you can't find something to enjoy from watching it, probably best not to. 

A friend of mine has bought and sold more cars than anyone else I know. I finally learned not to get too emotionally attached to his new one. 

~ Chance


----------



## SCEMan

Greta said:


> Soooo... seriously? THAT was the season finale?!? WTF?!! Only two scenes accounting for all of 10 seconds of that 90 minutes was worth watching! Sorry - don't mean to spoil it for anyone but... SERIOUSLY?!? [emoji21]



What? You didn't find the endless scenes of Sasha making faces riveting drama? :shakehead


----------



## Greta

SCEMan said:


> What? You didn't find the endless scenes of Sasha making faces riveting drama? :shakehead



I knew what THAT was all about in the opening scene - before the opening creds... and oddly wasn't sad at all. But when the dream sequences started?!? Yeah - it was good to see Abraham but otherwise? :tired: - and what the heck was that crap with her and Maggie? It added NOT A THING!! 

Chance... I look to TWD for pure entertainment also. It is, after all, a TV show based on a comic book. I don't look for "realistic" stuff or historical content. I get it. But for a show that has held a certain standard of entertainment for the past 6 years, this was very disappointing. I was not even looking forward to the finale last night like I have for past seasons. I was actually really tired last night and considered watching it on Tivo today rather than stay awake for it last night. Should have gone with that instinct... :ironic:


----------



## gunga

I know. The build up was so slow and frankly boring. I was surprised it was the finale because I expected more tension going into it. Then the episode started and nothing happened.


----------



## SCEMan

Sadly, after 6 seasons of devout viewership I now find myself emotionally removed from TWD. Where I once was transfixed by scenes (e.g., the Terminus baseball bat & trough scene), now I apathetically watch the show not really caring what happens. Even the Negan-Carl scene didn't grab me. 
Season 7's unrelentingly dismal episodes have taken their toll to the point where FTWD might actually be more interesting. 

A statement I thought I'd never make!


----------



## gunga

Tis true. I've been uncharacteristically detached watching the show. On an unrelated note, anyone watch the 100? I quite like it.


----------



## AVService

Sad isn't it?
I can not understand what the idea is with the trash people at all?
A few years into the Apocalypse and they can't speak English or dress normally?
WTF is this Mad Max?
Rick sure seemed tempted by Jadis' offer?:shakehead

Shiva was great and in motion did not look as cheesy as before to me and of course she would only maul the bad folks!
The rest was boring and both predictable and unbelievable with the fight scene the only mildly engaging part and that was about 5 minutes worth.
The scenes with Maggie and Sasha lacked continuity with the real scenes too which took place after that storm where all the dead were speared by the trees,none of that was in the newer flashback?

I too think the merciless head smashing in 7-1 was just too fat to go and I turned off to it right there whether that makes sense to anyone else or not.

Anyway the Saviors look pretty much unstoppable to me in numbers alone so who knows what idiotic idea they will give us to even the odds when they start up again.
I really though there would be more fighters in the combined groups than there are and without the Amazons of Oceanside to join them it looks hopeless to me?

Then Maggie channeled her inner Sarah Conner and that was too much for me,I didn't stay up through the other show for the Talking Dead,I just don't care anymore.

Just not real enough!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Greta said:


> I knew what THAT was all about in the opening scene - before the opening creds... and oddly wasn't sad at all. But when the dream sequences started?!? Yeah - it was good to see Abraham but otherwise? :tired: - and what the heck was that crap with her and Maggie? It added NOT A THING!!



Yep. No mystery there. Captain Obvious has been hired to write for TWD. He was joined by another writer, Captain Crap. He penned the Sasha - Maggie scene. 



Greta said:


> Chance... I look to TWD for pure entertainment also. It is, after all, a TV show based on a comic book. I don't look for "realistic" stuff or historical content. I get it. But for a show that has held a certain standard of entertainment for the past 6 years, this was very disappointing. I was not even looking forward to the finale last night like I have for past seasons. I was actually really tired last night and considered watching it on Tivo today rather than stay awake for it last night. Should have gone with that instinct..:ironic:.



I agree, it is disappointing. I think most of us can put up with a lot and still be entertained. However, when the writing becomes so bad that it pulls the viewer out of the story every episode, ......... it's time to change why you watch or just stop watching. 

Perhaps the writers and producers want TWD audience to feel what it's like to live through a zombie and man's inhumanity to his fellow man apocalypse. There's just no hope of it getting better. Nothing but misery. 

~ Chance


----------



## Greta

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ....
> 
> Perhaps the writers and producers want TWD audience to feel what it's like to live through a zombie and man's inhumanity to his fellow man apocalypse. There's just no hope of it getting better. Nothing but misery.
> 
> ~ Chance



OMG - that's so.... *depressing!!* :laughing:


----------



## SCEMan

IMO there's obviously been a decision made to adopt a quasi-comic book approach to the TWD. How else to explain the simplistic character behavior, weekly explosions, annoying music during battle scenes, etc., etc., etc. But why mess with a top-rated show's winning formula unless they're aiming for a different demographic or...?

The difference in the prior season's compelling characters and season 7's cartoon people is glaring. Can you imagine a Jadis-Governor alliance? I'd love to see Shane & Merle meet the garbage pail kids.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AVService said:


> Sad isn't it?
> I can not understand what the idea is with the trash people at all?
> A few years into the Apocalypse and *they can't speak English or dress normally?*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Just not real enough!*




 I'd say it's too real. I observe people that can't speak English or dress normally everywhere I go. :laughing: 

~ Chance


----------



## OttaMattaPia

SCEMan said:


> Sadly, after 6 seasons of devout viewership I now find myself emotionally removed from TWD. Where I once was transfixed by scenes (e.g., the Terminus baseball bat & trough scene), now I apathetically watch the show not really caring what happens. Even the Negan-Carl scene didn't grab me.
> Season 7's unrelentingly dismal episodes have taken their toll to the point where FTWD might actually be more interesting.
> 
> A statement I thought I'd never make!




DITTO.

My wife and I actually enjoy Zombie Nation now more than TWD
Seems they're out of ideas and not willing to open up to fresh blood (writers)

Too predictable. Too slow moving. Same old same old. The zombies aren't scary anymore.....what scares us is the commercial breaks and the extensive group hugs scenes.


----------



## Monocrom

*YouTube Warning!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Once again, we have morons on YouTube posting major season ending spoilers in the description titles of their vids.

Start scrolling, and done. I know not everyone has seen the last episode just yet. Analysis vids. would be one thing. But they simply copy & paste scenes, make no commentary, and try to get views in the laziest manner possible. 

So yeah, consider staying off of YouTube until you've caught up.... Took me awhile to calm down a pissed off lady friend who hasn't seen the last episode yet.


----------



## Monocrom

Greta said:


> gunga... I think at this point no one really cares anymore. This season sucked as far as writing. And the season finale was no different. I doubt anything could "spoil" it any worse than the writers themselves did... :ironic:



Yeah, they got lazy as Hell this season. Looks like we'll have a Season 8, but unless it kicks more butt than Season 5; Season 9 might not exist. Still. I'll wait a bit longer before posting specific spoilers. I know there are ironically some fans holding out real hope that the show gets 1000% better at the start of Season 8.


----------



## Monocrom

SCEMan said:


> IMO there's obviously been a decision made to adopt a quasi-comic book approach to the TWD. How else to explain the simplistic character behavior, weekly explosions, annoying music during battle scenes, etc., etc., etc. But why mess with a top-rated show's winning formula unless they're aiming for a different demographic or...?
> 
> The difference in the prior season's compelling characters and season 7's cartoon people is glaring. Can you imagine a Jadis-Governor alliance? I'd love to see Shane & Merle meet the garbage pail kids.



**Comic Book Spoilers mentioned below.**
I have to disagree about "quasi."

They've gone nearly full comic book. Negan's entire character, Carl losing his eye, Glenn being killed exactly the way he died in the comics.... Hell, if the actor playing Heath hadn't gotten hired onto another TV series with a bigger role, I'm sure we would have seen him get his leg blown off just like in the comics. Instead of apparently wandering off blind, without his glasses into most likely the arms of a hungry walker. 

Assuming Heath would have even been given the chance to morph into the much more important character that he is in the comics. Especially since another such character wasn't even introduced and killed off immediately with a wound to her stomach in the TV show. 

Honestly, the man originally in charge wanted to do a fully realistic version of the Walking Dead for TV audiences. That was season 1. Then the guy got fired. Fast forward to Season 7 when newly introduced characters are as paper thin as some of the ones in the comics.


----------



## tab665

greta, i appreciate being able to gripe about this finale while its fresh on our minds. with that said, im okay with the finale we got. why waste a good finale on a dumpster fire of a season? Heres a few things that really stuck out to me....
1- they need to cut back on Ezekiel's cheese factor. ive mentioned before that i liked when he broke character when he was chatting it up with Carol back in episode 2. instead of going full lord of the rings when they arrived at Alexandria with something along the lines of "alexandria will not fall on this day" he should have busted out with "lets kick some ***!!!" or anything along those lines. The least he could have done was break character while talking to Morgan. i feel like the show showed another dimension to this one-dimensional character and will never show it again.
2- all this support from the kingdom consists of what, 6-8 people???
3- never trusted the dumpster people. remember when rick seemed like he was more likely to murder someone than allow them in his group? now he collects guns for other groups? come on man, didnt even hit them with the 3 questions!!!
4- that was one sloppy and cheesy looking battle scene. just seemed very low budget for this show.
5- lets say they had a total run time of an hour. why cant they tell a better story with a full hour? HBO does it consistently. watched the series finale of "big little lies" sunday night first. with a LOT of ground to cover in that final episode. they managed to tie up all the loose ends no problem in one hour.
6- i still have hope for next season. however, the "we are building up" is not a vaild excuse. look at "the emperor strikes back" and "the two towers"; the middle chapters of trilogies that do way more than just serve as building blocks.
and finally, 7- come on!!!! you didnt even ask dwight the three questions!!!!!!!


----------



## Woods Walker

I missed a bunch of last season so got a question. What did the trash people
betray Rick for... 10 or 12 of what? Guessing people but watched it late so wasn't paying full attention.


----------



## SCEMan

Woods Walker said:


> I missed a bunch of last season so got a question. What did the trash people
> betray Rick for... 10 or 12 of what?



Vocabulary lessons :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 15 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

....and more setting up for the big war that we all know by now takes place in the comic books. So Tara finally spills the beans about Oceanside. And off they go to get the guns. Let's see, no Carol and no Morgan in this episode either. Far as we know, he's still whittling a point onto his stick. Sasha I'm guessing bravely fought her way towards Negan. No clue! As we simply see her captured and in a room like the one Daryl had. 

She nearly gets raped by a Savior, and saved by Negan who hates rapists and stabs the guy through the side of the neck for breaking the rules. He apologizes to her, and recognizes her from the everyone-on-their-knees confrontation at the start of the season. Negan loves balls! And admires the set on Sasha. Offering to let her join. He leaves his Bowie knife with her. The dead Savior is going to get up after all. She can slit her wrists, let the recently turned walker chew on her, or stab it in the head and join the Saviors.

Eugene stops by with some creature comforts and to "talk sense" to her about joining like he did. He decided she won't stab him, and he was right. As the dead Savior is about to turn, she tells Eugene to leave. But not in an angry or hostile way. Later, when Negan returns, Sasha made her choice. Negan is delighted! He takes the Bowie knife back from her. Letting her know she's off to a good start. But she'll have to work hard to earn his trust. And, it won't happen overnight. He also mentions that he knows Rick and the others at Alexandria are plotting against him. So, the next day will be a big one for Sasha as a Savior, since she's going to be front and center when Negan and the others *finally* confront Rick at what hopefully will be the start of this war! 

Meanwhile, Gregory is still plotting. Maggie goes outside the walls to get a wild blueberry bush to take inside since those things can live and produce fruit for decades. Gregory decides to follow her. He tries to apologize for his past actions. And says he wants to turn over a new leaf. For some bizarre reason, Maggie believes him! They hear a sound. She asks him to watch her back. Quickly, possibly without her noticing, he produces a knife. Standing behind her, he gets ready to stab her. But he either doesn't have the nerve to do it or his conscience gets in the way. Likely the former, as we see him later getting ready to take Simon up on his offer and use the free pass that Simon gave him. 

Back at Sanctuary, Eugene talks to Sasha behind the door. Despite having made Negan happy, she stays locked up. She tells Eugene she's made a terrible mistake. That she knows Negan will use her to get to their friends. As in her's and Eugene's. She can't allow that to happen. She knew if she failed to kill Negan, she'd die. Well, she failed. Time to end it. She begs Eugene for a tool to help her commit suicide. A gun, a knife, a razor, anything at all. She begs for help with that. Eugene tells her he'll consider it. Later, he agrees. Passing something under the door, at first it looks like a knife that's been wrapped up. NOPE! It's the suicide pill Eugene made awhile back when he initially thought one of Negan's wives wanted to kill herself.

Sasha seems surprised and disappointed. Perhaps her breakdown by the door was just an act to get Eugene to smuggle her a weapon. Shoot, stab, or slit the throat once Negan opened up the door in the morning. One last chance at him before the Saviors killed her, afterwards. And that is now completely out the window. 

The Group arrives at Oceanside. Tara goes in to confront the grand-mother, and to reason with her? Yup! Cyndie shows up. While upset at first, Tara speaks to her as a friend. But there's a time limit for the grand-mother to cooperate, and she refuses. Rick and the Group launch the surprise attack! Bombs they secured in an earlier episode going off outside the walls of Oceanside. Caught off guard, panic ensues. Two of the women, the ones who tried to kill Tara, run for the armoury. But are stopped, thanks to sniper Michonne up a tree. 

Grand-ma and Cyndie though manage to turn the tables on Tara, and get her gun.... which turns out to be empty. Tara explains that she didn't want to harm anyone. That she and other groups needed Oceanside's guns to fight the Saviors. Grand-ma has a loaded gun though. And takes Tara hostage. The other women on the island have been captured and brought to a clearing. Rick explains they just want the guns to fight the Saviors. Grand-ma, Cyndie, and Tara step forward. Grand-mas' got a gun to Tara's back. She wants them all off the island, or Tara dies. 

Michonne has a shot to take Grand-ma out. But a bunch of walkers who apparently washed up on shore earlier, make their presence known. Rick gets everyone organized. Including handing his knife to one of the Oceanside women. They stand together in a line, in front of the children and the other women. With some of Oceanside's fighters joining Rick and the others in taking out the walkers. Grand-ma just before this got hit in the back of the head with a rock from Cyndie. Which is a good thing because Enid had snuck up behind her with a pistol and would have shot her with Michonne hesitating to pull the trigger. 

After the walkers are dead, Grand-ma tells Rick to just take the damn guns. But that no one from Oceanside will help them fight the Saviors. They end up taking all the guns. Every last one. But since not everyone wants to join the fight, the few who do; choose not to. 

Episode ends in a completely predictable way for those who read the comics.... Dwight betrays Negan by showing up at Alexandria, and is put into a cell. They stop Daryl from getting his hands on him. He says he wants Negan dead too. Rick considers this turn of events for a moment before pulling out his revolver, pointing it at Dwight.... and telling him to get on his knees.


----------



## Monocrom

*Season 7, Episode 16 *Spoilers*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Sorry for the delay everyone. Here we go with highlights:

Sasha kills herself with the pill.
The cultists betray Rick when the fighting starts.
Dwight's defection is real.
Eugene tries to do what he thinks is right by encouraging Rick to accept slavery.
Morgan is in danger of going crazy again.
Rick gets shot by the cult leader. 
Maggie leads HillTop to Alexandria.
Ezekiel leads his people there too.
Major battle breaks out at Alexandria.
Saviors start winning until the other groups arrive.
Ezekiel's tiger is the MVP as she kills and eats Saviors.
Michonne is nearly beaten to death by a cultist she should have killed far more easily.
Negan survives, Simon survives, cult leader and nearly all of her group survives. 
Rosita gets shot in the gut and somehow survives.
Abraham shows up in flashbacks.
Maggie and Jesus track down walker Shasha and end her. 

Oh yeah, and the entire episode was a disjointed mess with only one scene working properly because of it. And, we had to wait 51 minutes into the episode before any action took place. So pretty much the first episode of the season, and the last 24 minutes of the last episode of the season were good. The rest was craptacular beyond belief. 

Honestly, they phoned it in regarding Season 7. Same BS happens in Season 8, don't expect a Season 9.


----------



## MidnightDistortions

It seems they are trying really hard to end the series.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, and not in a good way.

BTW, the gun Negan grabbed before retreating was an Easter Egg. It was the same configuration that Snake used in "Escape from New York." 

In that film, it worked. In this one, it looked silly. And... Did anyone notice that Tara shot Rosita in the shoulder? I'm sure it was accidental.


----------



## SCEMan

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, and not in a good way.
> 
> BTW, the gun Negan grabbed before retreating was an Easter Egg. It was the same configuration that Snake used in "Escape from New York."
> 
> In that film, it worked. In this one, it looked silly.



It looked silly because Negan's no Snake Plissken :thumbsdow


----------



## Greta

WHAT?!?!? No has started this thread up again yet? Who's watching? I am!


----------



## Tejasandre

Me too


----------



## don.gwapo

Same here. How the hell did he miss on ...7 with all that


----------



## tab665

i think everyone is still recovering from last season, what a difference a year makes!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I watched the second episode last night. Shudda titled it as - 

The Shootout at the Ho-Hum Corral. :tired: 

~ Cg


----------



## tab665

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I watched the second episode last night. Shudda titled it as -
> 
> The Shootout at the Ho-Hum Corral. :tired:
> 
> ~ Cg


me and my wife made the same observation that TWD has turned into nothing more than shoot'em up action. the show has ran it's course.


----------



## Tejasandre

AHS seems to be gettin better


----------



## tab665

well, seems like it didnt take long for interest to die down. in world gone made there is a limitless supply of bullets.


----------



## SCEMan

tab665 said:


> well, seems like it didnt take long for interest to die down. in world gone made there is a limitless supply of bullets.



Seemed like just yesterday, Rick was ecstatic that Eugene had the ability to produce crude rounds by hand. Guess he must have also developed a time machine in order to produce the thousands needed to kill all the windows in Negan's building.


----------



## tab665

it was nice to see an episode where the walkers were the main antagonists again


----------



## Greta

So my brother is currently working across the street from "Alexandria"... restoring some of the buildings that have been used in the past couple of seasons. He sent me a picture of one of them that is the room where the old barber chair was where Andrea ended up dying. Pretty cool!  Anyway... filming has resumed for the second half of Season 8 that will air around February (?). Obviously security is tight and the walls around "Alexandria" hide everything going on.... unless one happens to have a scissor lift at their disposal :naughty: - I can't post them but I have some pretty cool pictures of what is going on with explosions and such... and even a picture of the cast and crew outside the main gate into "Alexandria". My brother is having a great time outwitting security and snapping pictures for me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cool!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Just watched the latest episode........ could this show get any stupider?! 

~ Cg


----------



## SCEMan

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Just watched the latest episode........ could this show get any stupider?!
> ~ Cg



Guess fewer and fewer viewers will find out...

_"The November 19 episode of “The Walking Dead” made headlines for being the first episode since season two to draw fewer than 8 million live+same-day viewers. The December 3 episode drew an even smaller audience. According to live+same-day data posted by Showbuzz, Sunday’s “TWD” drew a 3.28 adults 18-49 rating and averaged 7.47 million overall viewers. Both series lows, the numbers trail the 3.57 rating and 8.28 million viewer mark drawn by last week’s broadcast. They also trail the 3.42 rating and 7.85 million viewer figure posted by the aforementioned November 19 broadcast._
_This week’s episode was the least-watched “Walking Dead” since the penultimate second season installment."_


----------



## tab665

so if Carl gets bit by a walker and no one cares.... does he still turn?


----------



## Launch Mini

We abondoned TWD bandwagon about 2 seasons ago, haven't missed it at all, but saw this thread was still alive.
Was getting boring when we stopped. About the time we got addicted to Game of Thrones.


----------



## tab665

its amazing how much interest has dropped on this show the past couple seasons. a couple years ago me and my wife binge watched this show to where we had caught up to the series midway through season 6. alas, i think i may have jinxed the series with my watching. my wife couldnt make it past the first two episodes this season, im still trucking along however. although its more something to watch on a boring rainy day than something i look forward to seeing.


----------



## markr6

I didn't read anything here since I don't want to catch any spoilers, but I never watched this show until now. I pretty much ran out of stuff to watch on Netflix, so I gave it a try.

I always hated the cheesy vampire, zombie, scifi, etc. stuff so I never gave this a chance. People kept telling me it wasn't like that, and they were right. Great show! I blew thru the first 2 seasons pretty quick. I'm almost done with the 3rd. It's getting pretty dry...they're blowing half a show on nothing. I hope it picks back up. At one point I wondered if I hit the time of the writer's strike, but I think that was before this show started.

Anyway, I was surprised to see there are new episodes. I'll catch up but it will be a while.


----------



## SCEMan

markr6 said:


> Anyway, I was surprised to see there are new episodes. I'll catch up but it will be a while.



Take your time and enjoy it while it lasts cuz it goes off the rails in the later seasons...


----------



## markr6

SCEMan said:


> Take your time and enjoy it while it lasts cuz it goes off the rails in the later seasons...



That's what my neighbor just told me. Bummer! But I guess that's common with many shows that I recall.


----------



## markr6

I've been blowing thru these seasons. All the way to 7 now. Not as bad as I expected, but not great. A few cheesy episodes, a few put-me-to-sleep. I'm obviously at the too late to quit phase.


----------



## tab665

markr6 said:


> I've been blowing thru these seasons. All the way to 7 now. Not as bad as I expected, but not great. A few cheesy episodes, a few put-me-to-sleep. I'm obviously at the too late to quit phase.


did you ever get all the way caught up?


----------



## SCEMan

In case you haven't heard, Andrew Lincoln (former sheriff Rick Grimes) and Lauren Cohan (Maggie) will be phased out in season nine. Rumor has it that Norman Reedus (Daryl), will take on the lead role. Hard to imagine since Daryl seems incapable of mumbling more than a few words...

I'll see how season nine plays out, but most likely this signals the end of TWD for me. With Morgan jumping ship and the loss of so many other key characters, coupled with stupefying writing the last couple of seasons, I've only watched it for camp value anyway. It's a shame, as TWD was great entertainment for many years, but all good things come to an end.

I never thought I'd say it, but FTWD is now the superior show. With the addition of Morgan's character and Garret Dillahunt as John Dorie along with other new faces and intelligent writing it now resembles TWD in its heyday.


----------



## PartyPete

I stopped watching about 2 or 3 seasons ago. Based on everything I've read, it doesn't seem like it ever really got better. Now that Andrew Lincoln is leaving they really need to kick things in high gear and try to save the show. With the poor ratings and loss of Rick and many others, they don't have much to lose and can start with a clean slate now. But still, there's a lot working against the show and there's no guarantee it will ever recover. 

But again, there's nothing to lose now and things have changed so much they are welcome to deviate as much as they want from the comics. Although at this point I hope they just intend on wrapping things up in a satisfying manner over the next season or two, so it doesn't die a slow death and it's too late to make a cohesive finale. 

I'd kind of like to see a throw back to season one with some of the things Jenner mentioned. He said something like the French were close to figuring this out so perhaps they can tie that into the story, a possible cure and civilization rebuilding itself. 

It's a shame because the first few seasons were great. Season one was so visceral and cinematic looking. Season two started a big slow but really showed how dangerous and different the world has become. Of course, the Governor was a great enemy without being as absurd and over the top as Negan. 

I'm sure I'll get caught up at some point but hopefully they can turn things around before it's too late.


----------



## tab665

anyone have any excitement about the new season now that the saviors story line is over, or that there is a new show runner at the helm?


----------



## Tejasandre

I’m ready to see Rick taken out.


----------



## markr6

Season 8 is on netflix now, so I think I'll start that tonight.

It's been getting progressively cheesy and worse over the past few seasons, so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## 59ride

Just watched the first 7 seasons in 2 weeks, season 8 this week and i will be caught up, i love it, the characters are brilliant, Carol ROCKS and Neegan plays the best psycho EVER after Adolf Hitler. The King and the tiger were a bit stupid tho but great CGI with the tiger


----------



## PartyPete

markr6 said:


> Season 8 is on netflix now, so I think I'll start that tonight.
> 
> It's been getting progressively cheesy and worse over the past few seasons, so I'm not expecting much.


Good to know. One of these days I'll probably binge watch and get caught up...but then again I've been saying that for about 2 years now. [emoji28]

The series lately has just been so over the top and silly. It's sad AMC has let it get this bad, but it seems apparent they just want to milk it for all it's worth until the very end. This show is their breadwinner no matter what but as it now it's just another example of how to ruin a popular show with cost cutting.


----------



## markr6

I watched episodes 1 and 2 last night. It's pretty much to the point where I sit there and just want to get it over with. I'm all in at this point, so I can't really stop now.


----------



## SCEMan

markr6 said:


> I watched episodes 1 and 2 last night. It's pretty much to the point where I sit there and just want to get it over with. I'm all in at this point, so I can't really stop now.



Having endured season 8, I can only pity you... :shakehead


----------



## tab665

ive actually wondered to myself if seasons 7 and 8 would be sit better with me if it was binge watched... thanks for letting me know not to test that theory. season 7 was by far the worst of the lot watching week to week.


----------



## tab665

now that they've written Rick out of the story the show has taken a turn for the better. i just wish it would have came earlier in the seaons... say episode 3 instead of 5. the mid season finale was actually really good outside of some unrealistic kung-fu. all it took was a 6 year time jump to get well past the previous 2 seasons.


----------



## SCEMan

[FONT=&quot]End of the line for me as a long time "fanatic" since episode one first aired..[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Between Negan simply walking out of his cell (!), the unexplained hostility of the communities (years after Rick's "death"), and the ridiculous Whisperers (seriously?); I'm done. 

IMHO, the formerly character-driven, believably involving (exempting seasons 7 & 8) series has run it's course and is now just a live-action comic book.[/FONT]


----------



## tab665

for those that jumped off the ship durring seasons 7 and 8, i feel like the show has gotten better. daryll is actually back to being a main character with rick gone.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I watch about two hours of "T.V. a night. That's just not enough time to watch poor programing...... even if we were willing.... which we're not. We didn't "jump ship". The boat sunk. 

~ Chance


----------



## thermal guy

Love the walking dead! What I really want to know is why are there houses cleaner then mine, and there in the middle of a zombie apocalypse? And who’s cutting all theses dam lawns?😂😂😂


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

thermal guy said:


> Love the walking dead! What I really want to know is why are there houses cleaner then mine, and there in the middle of a zombie apocalypse? And who’s cutting all theses dam lawns?



See? That's what I mean. I watch TV to be entertained. It's not entertaining when you're constantly asked to ignore such. 

~ Cg


----------



## Tejasandre

This season has been pretty good


----------

